# What Are You Doing? (7 Viewers)



## Ma'am

I mean right now. What are you doing? :smile2:


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm reading your words. You're in the new posts. Minutes later I'll be off flying around the Internet promoting my new release, which is like stepping into hell again. Only because it's so hard and I'm waiting for 45 book reviews to start streaming in. Yeah, write. What are you up to? Looks like you've got your lipstick on right.


----------



## SueC

I'm watching bull riding. So out of character, but it's on before the golf I watch every Sunday, so here I am. I saw a bull come out of the pen and ALL FOUR LEGS were off the ground in attempt to throw the rider - which took seconds. These are some mean-looking animals! May have to see one in person some day - who knew? LOL


----------



## Winston

Smelling the cat box, being reminded that I should be doing something else right now.


----------



## Ma'am

Winston said:


> Smelling the cat box, being reminded that I should be doing something else right now.



LOL. I'm glad you said that because I was getting envious after reading the first two posts.

I am drinking coffee at the mo. That's _all._


----------



## Plasticweld

I am sitting on my front porch over looking the valley. It is hot here today, 87 degrees. I am relaxing after doing a bike trip this morning 31 miles total. I rode to a restaurant owned by a friend for breakfast. I get there before he is open, drink a cup of coffee with him and catch up. 

I am working at getting back in shape again. The ride had 2,000 feet of climb for hills so it was a good workout for me. I had to walk by bike in a couple of places, out of breath and out of the stuff that makes you.  I walked a few hundred feet each time and then got back on and rode. The new goal is to be able to ride where I had to walk today, and be less out of breath.


----------



## PiP

Right now? I am watching more Youtube videos on plastic pollution. One of the most alarming facts is that plastic breakdown into tiny pieces (microplastics) which then enters the food chain via plankton. The plankton is then eaten by fish. And we eat fish!

https://www.facebook.com/lessplasticpt/videos/252619842061942/


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Finishing up Circe by Madeline Miller, listening to Glenn Gould play Beethoven, sitting at my leather chair at my oak desk, chewing nicotine gum (quitting!), and replying to this post.


----------



## Winston

Transferring music to my MP3 player for work next week.
My government job limits streaming, and I can't even bring in my smart phone (no cameras).  
I rotate alphabetically.  Right now I'm on Toby Keith, Todd Rundgren and Tom Petty.


----------



## Megan Pearson

PiP said:


> Right now? I am watching more Youtube videos on plastic pollution. One of the most alarming facts is that plastic breakdown into tiny pieces (microplastics) which then enters the food chain via plankton. The plankton is then eaten by fish. And we eat fish!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lessplasticpt/videos/252619842061942/



Pip! Oh-my-goodness, I almost wrote my LM challenge on this but ran out of time! We are drowning in a sea of trash! I know people who won't go the beach anymore because of what washes up. And then there is the Great Pacific Garbage Patch! There was another article I read about Victor Vescovo's submersible dive to the bottom of the Mariana Trench, but while looking for it found this instead. Enlightening! (& Horrifying!) 

https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/05/plastic-bag-mariana-trench-pollution-science-spd/

Makes me to want to never buy bottled water or use plastic carry bags  ever again! (except, the bottled water stays...we have sulfur in our tap & it gives me hives  :icon_frown


----------



## LeeC

PiP said:


> Right now? I am watching more Youtube videos on plastic pollution. One of the most alarming facts is that plastic breakdown into tiny pieces (microplastics) which then enters the food chain via plankton. The plankton is then eaten by fish. And we eat fish!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/lessplasticpt/videos/252619842061942/



Do a little more research and you'll see that microplastics are also killing off Prochlorococcus. Prochlorococcus is a genus of very small marine cyanobacteria that are responsible for producing at least 20 percent of the oxygen in the atmosphere. We're doing just about everything we can to do ourselves in.

A snippet from Richard Powers' book, The Overstory: A Novel. "That's the trouble with people, their root problem. Life runs alongside them, unseen. Right here, right next. Creating the soil. Cycling water. Trading in nutrients. Making weather. Building atmosphere. Feeding and curing and sheltering more kinds of creatures than people know how to count. 
   A chorus of living wood sings to the woman: If your mind were only a slightly greener thing, we'd drown you in meaning."


----------



## PiP

Megan, I feel so helpless when I watch these documentaries. I joined a local action group and all they are wittering on about is trying to persuade local bars and restaurants to use paper or bamboo straws instead of plastic. Which is fine but we need to change the general public's attitude to plastic consumables. 

I am losing patience with them. We should be pooling our ideas to look at alternatives to single use plastic, affordable organic cleaning, personal hygiene and gardening products... and upcycle options for plastic bottles, yogurt pots etc. We need to create a fact sheet in four/five languages and then distribute to all local residents and tourists. People will only make the change if you provide them with proven viable alternatives with 'not too much effort' attached. We should be working together to bring awareness and positive change in everyday life.

I am with you on the bottled water situation. At the moment we are researching water filters. I've got to find a way... haha...there is no good me trying to promote change if I've not got my own house in order


----------



## -xXx-

PiP said:


> <snip> We should be working together to bring awareness and positive change in everyday life.<snip



*r*e*d*e*t*ec
protocycler<-clicky, save a <insert your fav here>
custom prosthetics?
exoskeletons?
yeah.
people are doin' that.
seen it mehsef.
jussayin'

oh.
now.
sharing info and preparing to be late.
modestly late.


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

Poking about this forum while binge watching a series on Amazon Prime called, In Plain Sight, which I am really enjoying. Also drinking a beer, trying to decide between salmon and the T-bone I purchased yesterday on special. LOL
Help me decide!


----------



## PiP

50shadesofdoubt said:


> trying to decide between salmon and the T-bone I purchased yesterday on special. LOL
> Help me decide!



Salmon


----------



## Ma'am

50shadesofdoubt said:


> Poking about this forum while binge watching a series on Amazon Prime called, In Plain Sight, which I am really enjoying. Also drinking a beer, trying to decide between salmon and the T-bone I purchased yesterday on special. LOL
> Help me decide!



Both!

ETA: I just had some delicious takeout grilled shrimp and vegetables. Now I'm trying to finish up a story. If it comes together well enough, I'll enter it into this weekly flash fiction contest: 

https://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3878659&pagenumber=48#lastpost


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Woke up early 'cause I'm restless, and I find a Google Alert in my in box. So I follow it and it's for one of my out of print books. I find it being given away on a site I've never heard of before. There's like 82 comments on the site praising God for the book and the freebie site. I'm just sitting there wondering what's going on here. The book was trade published and copyrighted in my name. I'm not really mad, but confused and flattered at the same time.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Had my first coffee, walked the dogs, chewing my gum and now digging into In Parenthesis. :glee:


----------



## Ma'am

Trying to get ready for my upcoming three day weekend trip. I think I'll pack now so my tiny brain will feel less scattered.


----------



## bazz cargo

Resting my back before I water the garden. 

Hello Ma'am, I'm very pleased to meet you officially. Banned.... Ah, no. Wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## Ma'am

Story finished and submitted, yay!

Thinking I really should pack for my trip tomorrow but nah, it's far too much trouble. Restricted calories zap my energy. Wondering why I must lose the same ten pounds over and over again. Hoping to pay better attention next time.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

First coffee. Burned my mouth. I shouldn't nuke it after it's done. Now come the meds, and then some hangin' ten on the Internet.


----------



## Amnesiac

I'm screwing around, because I just finished final edits on a 51-page, 13,676-word story.


----------



## Winston

Drinking.
It's been one of those days.


----------



## midnightpoet

Resting after a walk to the grocery store and post office.  It's a small town so it's not that far but now my feet hurt.  At least it's downhill coming back.


----------



## Darkkin

Listening to the rain...


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Packing up to go to the main hospital clinic 140 miles away. Spend half the day there.


----------



## Ma'am

At a hotel. Denny's restaurant at bar closing time was interesting.  :/


----------



## escorial

Going to a Lewis Carol exhibition.....


----------



## notsocordial

Contemplating about the past and hoping for good things to happen in the future!


----------



## SueC

I'm getting ready to go to daughters for barbecue. Taking my buddy Steve. Broke my toilet seat this morning, and this being a holiday weekend, there are no maintenance people around to do the job, so I bought it, removed the remainder and installed it myself. Plus, it's embarrassing! I don't weigh all that much, but apparently it was enough to send me skidding to the floor.  I also made potato salad, my family's fav for some reason, and I was ready for a nap at 2. Now I'm coffeed and ready to socialize. Hope you all have a super Sunday!


----------



## Winston

Finished watching a couple of episodes of "Kim's Convenience".  'Bout to go crack a beer, or two.  
Next, it's the Afrika Corps mod of Panzer Corps, again.  It's fun re-writing history, even though I'm the bad guy.  I rolled the Wehrmacht into Persia.  Next stop, India.


----------



## Darkkin

Got lost with Rue Dog...


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I've got myself a PA to help out with the promo and marketing.  Thanks God I can take a break and watch a professional do things right.


----------



## Ma'am

Painting interior walls. All of them. :miserable:


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Up late, getting ready to link my interview all over Sundry. I've never been asked over 40 questions before.


----------



## Amnesiac

In the shower this morning, a thought occurred to me. (Sometimes thoughts occur to me...) Anyway, I think that in light of all of the terrible side-effects of anti-depressants, we should just hand out tacos. I've never known anyone to be unhappy while holding a taco! Now, getting insurance to cover taco therapy might be a little dicey, but what the hell! Worth a shot, right? (Pass the verde sauce, please) *burrrrrrrp!*


----------



## seigfried007

Amnesiac said:


> In the shower this morning, a thought occurred to me. (Sometimes thoughts occur to me...) Anyway, I think that in light of all of the terrible side-effects of anti-depressants, we should just hand out tacos. I've never known anyone to be unhappy while holding a taco! Now, getting insurance to cover taco therapy might be a little dicey, but what the hell! Worth a shot, right? (Pass the verde sauce, please) *burrrrrrrp!*



It's after the taco that the seismic fallout of said therapy occurs. One might even say the shit hits the fan.


----------



## Amnesiac

Well, if it's an oscillating fan, you'll only be hit by about 12% of the shit. :cheers:


----------



## Ma'am

I am lying on the floor and singing along to old songs.


----------



## Ma'am

double post


----------



## seigfried007

Wondering why the hell this caffeine isn't working. Dammit, if Red Bull gives you wings... shouldn't Monster make me a friggin' rocketman? 

_Maaaaaannnnn_, I'm a-draggin' like Smaug over here...


----------



## JustRob

Ma'am said:


> I mean right now. What are you doing? :smile2:



As a result of reading this I'm currently struggling with the true meaning of "now" but not for the first time. From my avatar picture does it look as though I have a clear idea of the concept? Does "right now" explicitly mean back in May when you wrote those words, for example, and would it have meant, or indeed mean at present, something different if you'd omitted the word "right"? Equally can the words "are doing" be applied retrospectively or are they eternally in the present, unlike "now" which appears optionally to be in the past or present?


----------



## Grizzly

LOL I'm always a fan of existential (temporal?) crisis.

Right now I'm trying to figure out how tf to get the Zora Princess out of Jabu-Jabu's belly, like WTF this bitch wants me to CARRY HER??? Way to be captial-X EXTRA but that's cool you flex boo


----------



## BigBagOfBasmatiRice

Just...looking at Writing Forums, and...writing.


----------



## Ma'am

I am waiting for my microwave popcorn to be ready.


----------



## seigfried007

Grizzly said:


> LOL I'm always a fan of existential (temporal?) crisis.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to figure out how tf to get the Zora Princess out of Jabu-Jabu's belly, like WTF this bitch wants me to CARRY HER??? Way to be captial-X EXTRA but that's cool you flex boo



If this were a BoW reference, I could prolly help you with that...


----------



## seigfried007

Being hungry but I can eat yet (prescription thing). Marveling at all the crap my characters get themselves into, and how hard this story is to write.


----------



## Amnesiac

Waiting for the caffeine to kick in, wondering if my coffee's broken. Enjoying the silence of the morning before the other employees get here, and fiddling with a new idea...


----------



## seigfried007

Amnesiac said:


> Waiting for the caffeine to kick in, wondering if my coffee's broken. Enjoying the silence of the morning before the other employees get here, and fiddling with a new idea...



One enormous cup of coffee, several glasses of water, and a mountain dew later... I'm still waiting. Finally ate something, but it's not sitting well. Turned a fan on me, and that seemed to help, but I'm still waiting for my characters to do something.


----------



## Amnesiac

"What are you doing?"

"Hell, I don't know!"

"OMG!! YOU'RE the SURGEON!!!"


----------



## Kajaxis

I'm petting a kitten as she nurses a blanket. She's going to be upset when I have to leave her for work


----------



## seigfried007

Finally got the characters to do something after they've been laying around, staring at each other for five-and-a-half years straight. Now, I'm just trying to manipulate them into continued motion. Could almost think these bozos just want to nag my brain forever and never have their story finished. With them, anything's possible. 

Stupid caffeine kinda showed up to do its thing... and seems to already be deserting me because it'd rather make me sick to my stomach and give me the jitters instead of, oh, I don't know, _helping me be productive._


----------



## Invisibleflash

Just joined this forum and finishing up on a video I made called Klaw's Girls. (Irving Klaw)


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Having a cup o' tea, and reading Raptor Red, after having a fine spaghetti, broccoli, and chicken dinner.


----------



## seigfried007

Bard_Daniel said:


> Having a cup o' tea, and reading Raptor Red, after having a fine spaghetti, broccoli, and chicken dinner.



Love and have that book! (you know, by this guy named Bakker? And HE definitely didn't think they turned into birds!)


I'm trying to figure out what the hack is going on in WIP Pinocchio right now. Husband hates this project, but I tried discussing it with him anyway, and he doesn't think I'm handling a major plot point well... but whether I've explained something well enough or there's a legitimate gripe... hard to tell sometimes. Crazy story, but I don't want someone calling characters and/or government agencies stupid, either. Blargh.


----------



## Amnesiac

seigfried007 said:


> Love and have that book! (you know, by this guy named Bakker? And HE definitely didn't think they turned into birds!)
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what the hack is going on in WIP Pinocchio right now. Husband hates this project, but I tried discussing it with him anyway, and he doesn't think I'm handling a major plot point well... but whether I've explained something well enough or there's a legitimate gripe... hard to tell sometimes. Crazy story, but I don't want someone calling characters and/or government agencies stupid, either. Blargh.



Good luck with it, Sig.


----------



## Megan Pearson

...Wondering what new posts I've missed that I can add to before 1:00 a.m. rolls around... (insomniac over here--have to call it quits sometime & try to get to sleep)


----------



## seigfried007

Amnesiac said:


> Good luck with it, Sig.



Thanks. Looks like I'm stuck muddling though on my own though. Made a thread full of relatively easy questions, and nobody's weighed in on the questions after a few days now... so I'm doomed to have people come out of the woodwork and complain about how I handled it 50 pages or so from now (if I'm lucky enough to get a reader in the first place) when I can't go back and wave a magic wand to make it all better. Murphy's Law. 

I mean, how hard could it possibly be to answer "At what point does the government of a superpower take a 'scrawny gay alien stripper' seriously as a potential threat to national security?" Surely everyone thinks about stuff like this all the time, amiright?

So, yup, that's what I'm doing still. Plotting, outlining, trying to figure where I'm going with this pile 'o' prose. went back to the original Pinocchio tale for some pointers as to what directions I might go to bring some themes together, but came up with 1) Holy cow, I accidentally made this fit better than I'd even intended, and 2) Yeah, but I'm already doing that.


----------



## Amnesiac

I have the same problem. I have a few friends on whom I can depend for critique and offer opinions. All but two have pretty much gone silent. It's unnerving!


----------



## seigfried007

Amnesiac said:


> I have the same problem. I have a few friends on whom I can depend for critique and offer opinions. All but two have pretty much gone silent. It's unnerving!


I feel for ya. Sorry your writing buddies are deserting you. 

I haven't had a proper beta read since 2013. I used to have two friends once upon a time (like 15 years ago) who read my science fiction novels, but they fell off the map. Husband used to read my long fiction, but hates the current WIP so much that it was divorce or stop writing altogether. Years later, he apologized for all the hostility but he still hates me mentioning it and only tolerates me working on it because I have to write it to purge it from my system. Stupid thing has been hounding me and our marriage since 2009 now. It's like a damn tapeworm in my brain.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

I desperately need more beta readers, and mentors, for my work. It makes it SO much better and I only have one friend who's helping that doesn't have that much time because he's a pilot.


----------



## andrewclunn

Just had a long drunken conversation with a former roommate / former brother-n-law / good friend that covered the probabilistic likelihood of the existence of god based on an introspective definition of consciousness, with the presupposition that increased causal linkage in the primary movement of creation would result in more possibilities for consciousness to emerge (where said consciousness would then qualifying as god), but we quickly became sidetracked with how special relativity seems to contradict the speed of light in a vacuum as being constant, yet nobody who supposedly "knows" about this will give you a straight answer to what the resolution (or if there even is one) to this is.  We did settle on the conclusion that leaving IT for middle management was a bad idea though, as you have to (as a matter of practicality) become completely fake and that, while your salary may increase, you become much more disposable as you age relative to staying in specialized IT positions.  :geek:


----------



## Megan Pearson

andrewclunn said:


> ... leaving IT for middle management was a bad idea... :geek:



Definitely.


----------



## Megan Pearson

So, what I am doing right now is scratching my head. How come all of you we-want-a-beta reader crowd don't just get together on some website, commiserate about your past terrible experiences, and then get together and beta read for each other?

Oh. Wait a minute. You are on not just _some_ website, but _the only_ website worth putting your heads together on!

Better yet, you _are_ commiserating! 


Awesome!!!



Now all that's left is the beta reader part--but I'm sure you all were headed that way anyway, so I'll just step out of the way... :wink:


----------



## seigfried007

Megan Pearson said:


> So, what I am doing right now is scratching my head. How come all of you we-want-a-beta reader crowd don't just get together on some website, commiserate about your past terrible experiences, and then get together and beta read for each other?
> 
> Oh. Wait a minute. You are on not just _some_ website, but _the only_ website worth putting your heads together on!
> 
> Better yet, you _are_ commiserating!
> 
> 
> Awesome!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now all that's left is the beta reader part--but I'm sure you all were headed that way anyway, so I'll just step out of the way... :wink:




Aww, haaaaaaaail naawww. Nobody's going to read Pinocchio, and I can't even post it for beta reading til it's done, per forum rules. It's a totally unloved 54K and one of the harshest, most horrible things anyone's ever put to pixels. I don't blame people for not reading it, but I still need to get it out of my head.


I'm... not sleeping yet, which is sad. I'm tired, but I'm also suffering some gastrointestinal problems and can't seem to stay out of the bathroom. Belly's got the hurbledeburbles.


----------



## JustRob

I'm about to get out of bed as the battery on this laptop is almost flat and I have other things to do anyway. Signing off then. Bye.


----------



## seigfried007

Having an emotional breakdown of sorts. Realized that the current situation in Pinocchio is bothering me so much because it's not only a metaphor for "no one will believe you" in cases of child sex abuse and rape, but the whole freaking story (and especially this problem scene) directly mirror my own life in ways I had never intended. Once again, a victim goes to the authorities, cooperates with the authorities, does everything she can to help the investigation, but nothing she says is taken seriously because the crime is too soft to leave the sort of evidence that might get the rapist locked away for good. In the end, the rapist is put behind bars--not because of the rape, because the authorities don't care about her measly not-violent-enough rape--but because the rapist did some unrelated crime that affected a large number of people (especially some rich people). No wonder this hurts so much to write. 

Gotta do some deep breathing and pet the cat. I'm allergic, but at least he's fluffy and soft.


----------



## Amnesiac

What I'm doing right now...

Thinking how terrified I was of the monsters in my closet or beneath my bed. I was too young to realize that the monsters were sleeping in the room at the other end of the hallway.


----------



## Winston

Amnesiac said:


> What I'm doing right now...
> 
> Thinking how terrified I was of the monsters in my closet or beneath my bed. I was too young to realize that the monsters were sleeping in the room at the other end of the hallway.



Remember, God didn't make all monsters equal.  Samuel Colt did.  Just sayin'.  

We're off to get a new cell carrier to save some money.  We're getting fleeced right now.  Also need a new phone for my wife, as hers won't hold a charge.
So, I'm thinking why are we messing with these half-measures?  Just fund a national program to implant technology in every citizen.  We'll tax the cell phone companies to pay for it.  
Resistance is Futile.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Ma'am said:


> I mean right now. What are you doing? :smile2:




I am working my way through the NEW THREADS list, looking for writing samples that are awaiting feedback.
It's a regular thing I do. I have to mentor first, then I can hang out and chat afterwards.
I'm halfway thru the list.


----------



## Winston

Feeling all the parts of my body that ache to one degree or another.  
Wishing that I had an extra day to reccouperate, but knowing that if I had more time off, I'd just do more things to make my body hurt.


----------



## JesterTRT

Lunch break! Browsing the forums.


----------



## Omnitech

Checking out the forum after a long hiatus. Computer got stolen and lost the bit of work that you fine folks helped me create.


----------



## seigfried007

Omnitech said:


> Checking out the forum after a long hiatus. Computer got stolen and lost the bit of work that you fine folks helped me create.



Aww, so much sympathy for you. Hopefully, you'll be able to find some of it here or threads pertaining to it. I've recently lost every novel I wrote prior to 2009, so I feel ya.


----------



## Rojack79

Woke up from a weird dream about meeting my first GF from high school again. It just felt so natural and yet terrifying at the same time. Stuck up at 5 a.m. thinking about it and the slim possibility of us getting back together.


----------



## Winston

Hearing about Peter Fonda's death.  A family spokesman said:
"In honor of Peter, raise a glass for freedom."

Done.


----------



## Earp

My neighbor to the west blazed a fattie on his patio and the breeze is wafting the smoke through my kitchen window, so mostly I'm _really_ wishing I had some Doritos.


----------



## Amnesiac

Right now? On hold with the Veteran's Administration. Well, and stabbing myself in the crotch repeatedly with an ice-pick in frustration. Other than that, I'm a fucking Zen master.


----------



## seigfried007

Amnesiac said:


> Right now? On hold with the Veteran's Administration. Well, and stabbing myself in the crotch repeatedly with an ice-pick in frustration. Other than that, I'm a fucking Zen master.


Now THAT'S an image I wanted in my head.


----------



## Amnesiac

Sorry...... LOL


----------



## Omnitech

seigfried007 said:


> Aww, so much sympathy for you. Hopefully, you'll be able to find some of it here or threads pertaining to it. I've recently lost every novel I wrote prior to 2009, so I feel ya.



Wow I'm sorry to hear that. I just lost a short story, about a quarter of it is posted here. It's the first story I have written though so it was a very slow 3k words haha. Can't imagine losing whole novels.


----------



## Omnitech

Amnesiac said:


> Right now? On hold with the Veteran's Administration. Well, and stabbing myself in the crotch repeatedly with an ice-pick in frustration. Other than that, I'm a fucking Zen master.



I worked at the VA for three weeks after my enlistment was up. I couldn't take anymore. I was a patient once last year and it was the worst experience I have ever had in a medical facility.


----------



## Amnesiac

Sorry to hear it, Omni. I've had pretty good luck with the little outpatient clinic we have here, but getting through labyrinthine phone menu is ridiculous. The VA: If you don't have PTSD when you start dealing with them, you're guaranteed to have it by the time you're done. LOL


----------



## seigfried007

Omnitech said:


> Wow I'm sorry to hear that. I just lost a short story, about a quarter of it is posted here. It's the first story I have written though so it was a very slow 3k words haha. Can't imagine losing whole novels.



Yup, six novels written over ten years. Three were a sci-fi series. Won't redo the first three, but will have to rewrite the series because it was awesome. I don't sweat about losing the early short stories and poems. Those have been gone forever now. 

It'll be better next time you do it. 

[video=youtube;WOyIJVUaoeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOyIJVUaoeg[/video]


----------



## seigfried007

What I'm doing now is wondering why I even bother plotting out ahead of these cantankerous characters. They always manage to mess up all my plans. 


Authorial masochism strikes again. _Oi vey._


----------



## seigfried007

Well, I'm wishing I hadn't taken Excedrin on an empty stomach. uker:


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Trying to get over a near miss sub on a full. She said the first chapter was the only culprit. Cut it down and get to the action. Loved everything else. Can't figure if that is a R & R or not. She didn't outright say it. I'm working on the chapter now and gonna do a fast edit on the whole thing. I guess I'll send it back but won't say that it was requested, only that I followed some advice.


----------



## seigfried007

Achieving nirvana. You see, I've spent half the day already on the shitter, and I'm just so happy to have a good book and Bluetooth headphones that get signal in the bathroom. I've found happiness in turmoil and anguish.


----------



## Amnesiac

Just got back from the VA. All in all, a fairly good and productive visit. (Surprisingly!)


----------



## PiP

My handpan arrived today. New and exciting challenge as I will need to teach myself by watching YouTube videos.


----------



## Gumby

How neat! Keep us updated on your progress or even a video when you feel proficient enough!


----------



## PiP

Thanks, I am going to record my initial attempts to remind myself I can only get better!


----------



## Gumby

Great idea!


----------



## Art Man

I am writing with real privacy.


----------



## seigfried007

Art Man said:


> I am writing with real privacy.


Whoohoo! Take advantage of it! Get a lot of totally uninhibited writing in while you can!


----------



## clark

At this moment I'm sipping a Scotch and reading a novel given to me by my dear friend Neetu 18 months ago: Rohinton Mistry's _A Fine Balance (1995)_, an intensely compassionate tapestry of modern India, replete with memorable characters and written in such masterful prose that I don't want it to end. I read it in chunks. When I put it down, I'm going to brush Gypsy The Cat, have a shower, and go to bed.


----------



## Amnesiac

Writing a creepy story. I'm just taking a brief break, and then it's back to the grindstone.


----------



## seigfried007

Amnesiac said:


> Writing a creepy story. I'm just taking a brief break, and then it's back to the grindstone.



Kinda sorta ditto-ish. Trying to get and stay in-character but keep getting distracted. This is possibly the most Lovecraftian sequence in the book. Someone just opened the door to Pinocchio's room and hallucinated a massive tentacle beast, but titular character's just sitting pretty on his bed and petting a kitty (and playing a prank).


----------



## Winston

Giving my cat love.  Because that's why I'm here.


----------



## Winston

Binge watching "Don't Feed the Humans" on YouTube. Yes, it's pap.  Don't judge me.


----------



## Amnesiac

Just finished weeding the front lawn, ridding it of crabgrass that was taking over the entire place. Not a single bit of crabgrass remains, but now the lawn looks like it has mange. 

"Pulling weeds in the hot sun!
I fought the lawn and the lawn won!"


----------



## seigfried007

Shaking my head in amazement at the twisted crap my mind comes up with. 

Whew, with the one chapter of the WIP that I've written so far today, I managed to push some serious boundaries in what might be termed a sex scene--while also diving face-first into a frigid bath of cosmic horror.


***EDIT*** I'm still so confused about that scene that I posted a 3.6K excerpt so other people can weigh in on said scene. The middle "Playing Doctor" section contains said scene, for the curious. Those sections form a relatively self-contained horror arc, so I stuck them all together for the excerpt.


----------



## seigfried007

Crying over a cavity. Dentist won't do anything about it--for years now--because my blood pressure's too high. Nevermind that essential hypertension often doesn't respond to treatment all that well.


----------



## seigfried007

Wondering if I'm exorcising my demons or exercising them.


----------



## CmdrTrailblazer

Trying to make friends here. And building up courage to crit someone's work. Both made more difficult by my social anxiety (yay, crippling self-doubt!). Music helps.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reading newspapers since nothing happens around my house. Also I am researching to put that into scrivener when the time is right. I am starting to make a small collection of articles which I hope helps me. I found out there are some good free newspapers, since I don't intend on paying for something especially when I have them for free. Plus I have a hard time coming up with real events to inspire me. I can use the imagination and do a parody of a news report to lie about it. But spent most of today giving the finishing touches to a story I wrote.


----------



## seigfried007

CmdrTrailblazer said:


> Trying to make friends here. And building up courage to crit someone's work. Both made more difficult by my social anxiety (yay, crippling self-doubt!). Music helps.


Hop to it. The problem isn't people critting--it's people not critting. You can learn from giving and receiving anyway, so do plenty of both. If someone's going to be a jerk, just don't crit them again. Or you can look for people who give the sort of advice you want to get, and stick to critting them. Everyone's at a different stage regarding criticism, and all perspectives on a story should be appreciated. Most everyone here at least has the decency to thank you for reading, so jump in. 

Welcome aboard, by the way


----------



## CmdrTrailblazer

seigfried007 said:


> Hop to it. The problem isn't people critting--it's people not critting. You can learn from giving and receiving anyway, so do plenty of both. If someone's going to be a jerk, just don't crit them again. Or you can look for people who give the sort of advice you want to get, and stick to critting them. Everyone's at a different stage regarding criticism, and all perspectives on a story should be appreciated. Most everyone here at least has the decency to thank you for reading, so jump in.
> 
> Welcome aboard, by the way



Thanks for the advice! I'll be sure to do just that. Guess "jumping in the deep end" is the best way to get started here. Sink or swim. :thumbr:


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

Listening to this... https://youtu.be/lLurue51jfQ :love-struck:


----------



## thefloridapoet

Have spent all day surfing Facebook, news reports on hurricane Dorian, reading e-mail, finally updated my blog/poetry website, now here posting and reading Writing Forums.


----------



## Umree

Currently sitting in a library, In the process of making mockups for the paintings I sell on Etsy. Have to write an article after I finish this. Will probably be in the library all day today...


----------



## Art Man

Getting ready to sleep.


----------



## Ma'am

Just found six rejections in my inbox. Six!


----------



## Umree

Ma'am said:


> Just found six rejections in my inbox. Six!



Six?? I admire that, you are as brave as you are prolific. Bravo!


----------



## Winston

Getting my stuff together to build a plastic model.  Haven't done one in a while.  Hope I don't suck.


----------



## seigfried007

Trying to write another weird sex scene between some uncooperative characters and wishing I could find the perfect song to write it to.


----------



## Mish

I'm so happy right now. I won my first writing competition! 10 entries, mine and another story got the top votes so we went for a second round of voting that I won 6 votes to 4! Woohoo! The best part is the validation that people actually enjoyed reading what I wrote.


----------



## Ma'am

I am eating popcorn with a spoon because I just painted my nails.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Doing a slash and burn on a really bogged down chapter that got flak from editors. The rest of the book was great and interesting, but it seems I've been rejected at least a dozen times for that clogged up first chapter. I've missed some very nice pub houses because of it.


----------



## seigfried007

uker: ukel:

Trying not to barf because my throat is so swollen and sore that it's triggering my gag reflex. Also, writing another "God the Father" flashback. Need to get some proper clothes on and walk the dog.


----------



## Winston

Petting my cat with one hand, typing with the other.  Drinking good coffee.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Just drank some Taster's Choice and now checking all emails for review requests. Afterward, I'll be revising the first chapters of my YA dystopian for a better, hopefully, super hook.


----------



## Mish

Winston said:


> Petting my cat with one hand, typing with the other.  Drinking good coffee.




Petting cat with one hand, typing with the second hand, drinking good coffee with?


----------



## seigfried007

Mish said:


> Petting cat with one hand, typing with the second hand, drinking good coffee with?


Play it safe and just say he's got Folgers in his beer helmet


----------



## Umree

Just crawled out of bed. Going to write a new short story today and hopefully finish the first draft in one sitting. Also want to do some drawing and need to apply for jobs again. Busy day!


----------



## RadioFerret

Trying to figure out how to fix a short I'm working on, scrolling through these forums, and getting the meanest foot cramp of my life. Writing that last sentence, I'm now wondering if I should've applied the oxford comma. Thoughts?


----------



## Winston

Mish said:


> Petting cat with one hand, typing with the second hand, drinking good coffee with?



Monkeys have prehensile tails, so...
It takes a lot of training and muscle memory.  And, of course, a very large mug handle.  

I'm waiting for the rain to stop so I can risk my life pulling down 12 foot high hop bines.  All twisted around the trellis.  If you don't hear from me later, it'll be because my wife is bringing the laptop to the hospital.


----------



## Ma'am

I just re-read a short-short story I wrote last week, one last looking over before submitting it to a contest. I don't know how it turned so stupid. The last time I read it, I thought it was pretty good. Now I have to start over again.


----------



## bdcharles

Ma'am said:


> I just re-read a short-short story I wrote last week, one last looking over before submitting it to a contest. I don't know how it turned so stupid. The last time I read it, I thought it was pretty good. Now I have to start over again.



Oh, god I hate that. It's like some edit demons come in and change our poised, considered, controlled prose:



> Mrs. Dalloway said she'd buy the flowers herself.



into something the cat could type with its elbows:



> willy-willy-woo-waa look at me flubblibus wubblibus i is proper writerz nowyezzz!!!1one1 *fart jokes*


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I have a new publicity manager. I fired the last one. This woman is licensed and bonded and a joy to work with. She is charging me hardly anything at all, and has 10 years in marketing books, real testimonials and has some new inroads, especially overseas which is a new route for me to explore. So I'm preparing for my second meeting this morning. On my second cup of java.


----------



## Amnesiac

seigfried007 said:


> Trying to write another weird sex scene between some uncooperative characters and wishing I could find the perfect song to write it to.



If they are uncooperative, perhaps they need a little... discipline. *ahem* Also, The Cure has some pretty good songs for this. "The Kiss," from the "Kiss Me, Kiss Me, Kiss Me," album. The song, "Cold," or "Pornography," or, "A Hundred Years," from the, "Pornography" album, or the song, "Disintegration," from the album by the same name.


----------



## Amnesiac

Ma'am said:


> I just re-read a short-short story I wrote last week, one last looking over before submitting it to a contest. I don't know how it turned so stupid. The last time I read it, I thought it was pretty good. Now I have to start over again.



I do this constantly. I work and work on a story, feel like I've polished it till it fairly GLEAMS! And then I revisit it a month later and think,_What? Was I on drugs, or something?_​ LMAO


----------



## Ma'am

I'm trying to pick out more paint colors, for another round of working on the house.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Already went through the negotiating for my family to help me with the software for the writing disability. I was away from town and I could not get much done with regards to that. Now I hope the company won't take long to reply back.


----------



## Winston

Looking around my cat, who is sitting in front of my monitor, trying to read what I'm typing...


----------



## Darkkin

Binging on Disney movies and rereading two books I've read countless times before...wondering, why the hell am I still awake?


----------



## ScarletM.Sinclaire

Procrastinating me writing my book some more by floating around on here. I just cant bring myself to revise. I read what I wrote and I cringe and I think "Wow, this is a monumental decrease from the first chapter I wrote. Wtf happened?" Also wallowing with envy at some works that have been posted on here and their writing makes mine seem like something of that of a seven year old. Clean, professional, and exceptional writing skills I do not possess. But I do have a rather diverse and strong vocabulary skill set matched with easy-to-read paint a picture writing capabilities. So there's that.


----------



## Ma'am

I am just glad to be home.


----------



## The Green Shield




----------



## seigfried007

Wondering why I bother


----------



## J.T. Chris

I am now working on a story for the flash fiction challenge. It's nice to see the cogs spinning again.


----------



## Ma'am

I am thinking I should get started on another flash story, then thinking nah, I don't feel like it, then thinking get to it, lazy, then thinking nah, I'm tired. It's exhausting, really.


----------



## Ma'am

I'm finally working on the story mentioned above, halfway done and I even know the ending. Also, I'ma getting not one but two restaurant meals today. Omg, I can hardly stand the excitement.


----------



## Amnesiac

Sitting at my desk. Tired, tired, tired...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Got an idea for a character for a new story I am planning. Spent the afternoon planning this. It makes me think I need to improve how to write characters. Took some inspiration from a movie, plus movie theory. Since I own a book that explains how people write them. It isn't as bad as it seems. 

 I am still waiting on what my brother says in regards to buying the software. 

The company that sells it has taken about 9 days to reply or more. I haven't asked my brother though for any updates on if he has indeed recieved an email message though. I am still waiting until then and won't post new work until I have it purchased. So I could be wrong.

Mood is good. I don't know why but I hope it's a positive indicator of the future that has yet to continue.

I wish it were cloudy all day since the weather because of being hot is extremely high and uncomfortable. It's as if we have a new summer. It's silent and quiet and my family is working. Both my parents are retired from work and are pensioned from working a good amount of years.


----------



## seigfried007

Groveling under oppressive dental pain. Can barely think. Pain is so bad that it's radiated from my collarbone to my nose to my eyes and pretty much the whole right side of my skull.


----------



## Ma'am

Hope your dental pain is fixed, seigfried. That sounds awful.

I am sweeping. And sweeping, and sweeping. Sigh. I may just fly away on my broom.


----------



## J.T. Chris

I'm revising some crappy stories into some semblance of readability. I think I'm ready to submit another.


----------



## Ma'am

Getting ready for an appointment. Appointments of one kind or another are lined up each for the next six weekdays. How did I ever manage to go to work?


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Just finished a 259-page edit on a series book before the publisher started main edits. I had second thoughts on it and just went ahead and did it.


----------



## PiP

Trying to choose Christmas presents for my grandkids. I don't want to buy toys so reviewing different craft ideas.


----------



## Irwin

I've been extremely busy procrastinating. It's taking up all my free time.  :cookie:


----------



## Ma'am

I am cleaning out the kitchen pantry because horrible little moths were flying out of it.

The barley was the culprit. I keep my dry goods inside their store packaging, which is then placed in Tupperware or freezer bags, ever since the Great Pantry Infestation of 2005 (or thereabouts). Sometimes it's still not enough but the vermin is at least contained that way.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Trying to run a Halloween Book and Prize give-away bash, and falling behind in doing so. Had to throw on a thick cotton jumper to stave off the damn cold which has now hit in the 30s. I'm frozen to the marrow.


----------



## Ma'am

I am goofing off online, thinking about finding something sweet to eat and wondering why the neighbor is cutting his grass at night.


----------



## Ma'am

Found something sweet, without having to go out since I'm tired tonight. Oatmeal with peanut butter and jelly mixed in. It's pretty good.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Gonna watch Mad Max  Fury Road, again. What an action-packed monstrosity of a good film! Ya can't get a breather in it, though.


----------



## Rojack79

Currently wondering how I can find an editor for my first book. Granted I'd like to have an editor look over my outline first to see if there are any glaring oversights on my end but hey it is just an outline.


----------



## sleepindawg

Still working on a major rewrite of the WIP that I posted for critiquing. I do hope that I'm learning the right stuff here.


----------



## The Green Shield

Woke up almost a half-hour ago. :3 I'll probably go back to sleep soon.


----------



## Irwin

I'm going to put my current WIP on hold and return to my other WIP. It's been a few months, so I can look at it a little more objectively now.


----------



## J.T. Chris

I'm staring at a blinking cursor. I probably will for the next hour.


----------



## PiP

J.T. Chris said:


> I'm staring at a blinking cursor. I probably will for the next hour.



Then write something about the blinking cursor.


----------



## bdcharles

PiP said:


> Then write something about the blinking cursor.




_
cursor...


__... i feel worser ...


_​_when ur blinking


_​_than i do 


_​_when


_
_i'm_


​_blue
_​_

and


_​_drinkin-


__g..


_​_._​


----------



## J.T. Chris

PiP said:


> Then write something about the blinking cursor.



Thanks Pip. This is all I could come up with.

It blinks, goading me. “You can’t write anything of substance,” it says.

I’ve been staring at this blinking cursor for an hour and all I want to do is punch it in the face. The problem is, it does not have a face to punch. It can mock me incessantly and I have no recourse. I like the idea that bdcharles, a fellow writer had. Perhaps if I _drink_ at the cursor it will feel insecure. What does it loathe the most? A double malt? Straight Kentucky bourbon? Perhaps it’s more refined and likes its gin with a little bit of tonic. Suddenly I question whether or not I am sane for believing that a cursor would grow envious over my drinking habits. It’s not like the cursor hasn’t watched me drink before. Often, when it mocks me in jest, I’ve downed a few cool ones. Whenever I do that, the cursor seems to blink faster, and sometimes gets blurry. Or it could be the preceding words. That’s the problem with this cursor. I will write a word and it continues to blink. I’ll write another word, and still, it flitters.

“That word you wrote lacks any finesse,” it mocks. I read the word again and I agree. It’s a lackluster word, without any poignancy or insight or poetic resonance. Suddenly I realize that the cursor is not my enemy, but he is my ally. He is reminding me that he exists to transcribe. Language is his forte.

But alas, I can not appease it. I can not write, compose. So with that I will have another drink, lament, and shake my fist as this accursed cursor.


----------



## PiP

A blinking cursor is speaking to you in morse code... 'get your butt into gear and just write'


----------



## idreamofalan

Laying in bed posting here.


----------



## Frostmobi

J.T. Chris said:


> Thanks Pip. This is all I could come up with.
> 
> It blinks, goading me. “You can’t write anything of substance,” it says.
> 
> I’ve been staring at this blinking cursor for an hour and all I want to do is punch it in the face. The problem is, it does not have a face to punch. It can mock me incessantly and I have no recourse. I like the idea that bdcharles, a fellow writer had. Perhaps if I _drink_ at the cursor it will feel insecure. What does it loathe the most? A double malt? Straight Kentucky bourbon? Perhaps it’s more refined and likes its gin with a little bit of tonic. Suddenly I question whether or not I am sane for believing that a cursor would grow envious over my drinking habits. It’s not like the cursor hasn’t watched me drink before. Often, when it mocks me in jest, I’ve downed a few cool ones. Whenever I do that, the cursor seems to blink faster, and sometimes gets blurry. Or it could be the preceding words. That’s the problem with this cursor. I will write a word and it continues to blink. I’ll write another word, and still, it flitters.
> 
> “That word you wrote lacks any finesse,” it mocks. I read the word again and I agree. It’s a lackluster word, without any poignancy or insight or poetic resonance. Suddenly I realize that the cursor is not my enemy, but he is my ally. He is reminding me that he exists to transcribe. Language is his forte.
> 
> But alas, I can not appease it. I can not write, compose. So with that I will have another drink, lament, and shake my fist as this accursed cursor.



The blinking cursor is a curse I am sure everyone experiences at least twice a day.


----------



## Chip W

Procrastinating.


----------



## Irwin

The only way to stop the cursor from blinking while your editor is open is to type, so just get typing. Type whatever is on your mind. Type in a stream of consciousness or free-writing mode, and don't stop long enough for the cursor to blink.

Meh, that doesn't do any good.


----------



## idreamofalan

Laying in bed posting this and watching an episode of _Babylon 5._


----------



## Ma'am

I am searching the internet for celebrity gossip. I know it's wrong but I can't stop. The comments' sections are hilarious.


----------



## Ma'am

I am trying to work on the next Lean and Mean prompt after this one, "a past decade." I'm having a hard time getting started because I have too many ideas. Oh well, guess I'll fix dinner and get back to the story later.


----------



## idreamofalan

Wondering why I'm scared to write.


----------



## Ma'am

I have returned home from running errands (car repair shop, post office, doctor's office, grocery store) and am now eating Goldfish crackers, drinking coffee and about to watch _Love After Lock Up_ with my sweetie. Living on the edge, baby.


----------



## Ma'am

Lots of birthdays here this month so we are doing some different little entertainment things. Goat yoga was last weekend and now we're about to go to axe throwing, which may not be the best activity to offer at a bar. :concern:


----------



## idreamofalan

Posting this.


----------



## Irwin

Eating leftover lasagna.


----------



## idreamofalan

Trying to make it to 9pm.


----------



## Winston

Re-watching Season Three of _Rick and Morty_, and waiting impatiently for the release of Season Four.


----------



## The Green Shield

Reading Jeff Shaara's novels of the American Revolution. My God, I have so _much_ to learn...


*takes notes*



I will also try to not beat myself up over not doing this a decade earlier.


----------



## idreamofalan

Waiting for my mom to come back.


----------



## Ma'am

I am drinking coffee and trying to finish up a flash story that I started last night. To me, endings are the hardest. 

I'm happy because one of my grown kids took a suggestion I made and ran with it. Now I feel all wise and everything. But don't worry, it won't last!


----------



## Ma'am

I am quite busy planning a day of perfect performance. Oh, yes. I will hit every item on my checklist today and be pretty well perfect. Whoopie!


----------



## Ma'am

Nah. Maybe I'll be perfect tomorrow.


----------



## Ma'am

OMG! I have missed the first fifteen minutes of _Love After Lock-Up!  _:cry:


----------



## SueC

I just came home from being a judge at a local high school debate event! My head and bottom hurt. I sat and listened to four teens present their cause to me for over an hour and then I had to score them. I am one of those people who nod in understanding when I am listening to someone talk, so I had to really struggle to not do that when faced with the compelling, argumentative, citation-stammering foursome. They were so eager! But one side of the group was 12 minutes late to start, so I got to see pictures of the others' family pets as we waited and that was fun. I'm exhausted now and may dream of hearing the word "judge," in my sleep. It was what the kids said, like, every three seconds.


----------



## Ma'am

I am about to make some oatmeal-raisin-nut cookies for my grown son. Not for myself. Oh no. Nope. Not at all!


----------



## Ma'am

I have the dishwasher running, the washing machine running and I'm cleaning up the house. Soon it will be time to pick up my groceries. It's wonderful to order it all online and have them bring it out and load it into the car. Looking forward to my junk TV shows tonight.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Three pages away from final edits on my YA fantasy trilogy, Screamcatcher. This is book two, and I'm really concerned about the format changing when my publisher sent the last copy. I have a problem that has to be solved and I'm woefully inadequate to fix it.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I can't fall asleep. I don't feel like reading with no end in sight at some time after midnight. However, I did purchase two books by phil williams. It deals with the english language. I for example read some easy explanations. The verb is important in the sentence since it describes an event (2 more definitions but such as it shows the action performed by the subject). I didn't think I'd define it this way but this distinction is helpful. However, it is useful for people who write stories to entertain. So I will write thinking of an event in the narrative. That and it touches on description. Word Order by Phil Williams deals with syntax and is a self-study guide. It's simple and not complex. It's meant for anyone to study and learn from. I am motivated for many reasons I have to write. I have a feeling I will write a better draft after I finish the book. It also says you must use concrete details. So if I want to write a poetic line. I have to first anchor it in the concrete and not the abstract. It wouldn't make sense to use figurative language at the beginning of a sentence. Overall I will do almost anything to write correctly. I will do the same for writing stories. I know craft books get a bad reputation. I also bought recommended by the number 1 writing contributor on amazon. These were very cheap.It made me think what I have not been doing correctly. Conflict for example is always created when something is on the line. When something that will benefit one person will not benefit the other person. Overall I am pleased I found these guides. I had to buy my kindle charger and cord after it was stolen. Which is overpriced.


----------



## Foxee

Washing laundry, getting ready to roast garlic, making veggie broth for the anti-cold medicinal garlic soup, considering sending my new slow-cooker back (bummer), wondering what I'm going to do about supper (not too early), feeling slightly guilty about not getting my NaNo words in yet today but promising myself that I will since I left my MC in a fire, realizing that my coffee is cold and this is unacceptable, casting a wary eye at dishes, and realizing that I have phone calls to make and my son needs his medicine to try to combat the flu.


----------



## Amnesiac

Wake, imbibe copious amounts of coffee, shower, commute, work, commute, sleep. Rinse and repeat...


----------



## Ma'am

I'm trying to write an ending to a story. Endings are hard. They should be optional. Yes.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm totally losing my mind, having to register and begin the process of going book to film. I have some Hollywood film industry help at the moment, but trying to put all of this stuff together so I can pitch the producer is just wiping me out. I knew what I was getting into--log lines, tag lines, treatments, beat sheets, short and long synopsis, but it is so involved, I've entered a new world. I have an agent and manager, and it's even a huge caseload for them. I swear, if I didn't believe in this project, I'd kick it to the curb.


----------



## PiP

Trying to find an excuse not to work on NaNo ... WF is a great place for distractions.


----------



## Foxee

Ma'am said:


> I'm trying to write an ending to a story. Endings are hard. They should be optional. Yes.


I hate trying to write endings and have not done much of it successfully yet. However, here's a podcast that is worth a listen.
https://writingexcuses.com/2011/08/07/writing-excuses-6-10-scott-cards-m-i-c-e-quotient/


----------



## idreamofalan

Failing at sleeping.


----------



## Firemajic

This is a busy time of the year for my Glassblowing.... so, I have been torching and my studio is about 103 degrees... I came in my living room to cool off and realized my house is still a mess ... no one washed the dishes or anything... oh well... anyway, I have made some beautiful glass oak leaves and berries they will be wrapped in copper wire and turned into a garland to wrap around candles... back to the flame I go.....


----------



## BlondeAverageReader

Firemajic said:


> This is a busy time of the year for my Glassblowing.... so, I have been torching and my studio is about 103 degrees... I came in my living room to cool off and realized my house is still a mess ... no one washed the dishes or anything... oh well... anyway, I have made some beautiful glass oak leaves and berries they will be wrapped in copper wire and turned into a garland to wrap around candles... back to the flame I go.....



That sounds beautiful, can l put in a plea for pictures of the completed garland.


----------



## Firemajic

BlondeAverageReader said:


> That sounds beautiful, can l put in a plea for pictures of the completed garland.




I will do my best ... glass is hard to photograph.... but I will try...


----------



## Irwin

What am I doing? Trying to get better. 

Last Thursday, I had a mild fever, which turned into 103.5 on Friday and Saturday. By Sunday, my face had turned all red, so my wife made me go to the emergency room. They they ran a bunch of tests and then loaded me into an ambulance and sent me to a hospital where they ran more tests and injected me with gallons of antibiotics. By Monday, the left side of my head was swelled up like a balloon and my eyes were just little slits. The doc said I had facial cellulitis. Tuesday, they pumped more antibiotics into my arm and ran more tests. The swelling went down some. On Wednesday, the doc prescribed some antibiotics pills let me go home.

Since Wednesday, I've had watery diarrhea, nausea, low grade fever, and lethargy, which I guess is to be expected considering how I feel. Today, my temperature is back to normal, so that's something. It's just this f*ckin' nausea that's killing me.

And I turned 62 a few days ago. Worst birthday ever.


----------



## Ma'am

Hope you feel better soon, Irwin. Isn't the face unusual for cellulitis? 

I am hiding out in the bedroom as the guys watch the ball game. Trying to get started on a Lean and Mean challenge for a future week by searching for stories online with the same topic/prompt. They usually give me ideas, _when_ I can find any.


----------



## Ma'am

I am hiding out in the bedroom again while my guys watch another ball game. The current short-short is 1/3 to 1/2 done. Sometimes, like now, writing is slow and painful and I hate it. I wonder why I even do it when instead I could go walk around the mall or go out to lunch or many other things that I'd actually enjoy. 

but then I'm pretty sure it being hard is _why_ I do it. I am always pleased after I finally make it to "the end," and even more so after it's been polished with help. Even if nobody else likes it haha.


----------



## seigfried007

Just finished my first rum-and-Coke. Took me all dang day 'cause I hate alcohol. Was hoping it might loosen up some writer's block.


----------



## Irwin

I'm thinking about writing a story for the Lean and Mean challenge. I have several works in progress but can't seem to finish anything. Maybe I can finish a one-thousand word story. I used to love to write short stories in my creative writing class. That was a different era where everything was new and a fun challenge. After being stifled in an office where I checked the clock every ten minutes, the university environment was like a breath of fresh air--no, better than that... It was like having a plastic bag taken off my head and actually being able to breathe again! That was my first semester when the possibilities seemed limitless and I had a professor who encouraged me to write.

By my second year, I had to face reality and study something that would actually allow me to earn a living. Gone were the creative classes like creative writing and art studio classes--replaced by computer architecture, software design, and all the frickin' math that I have never used. Granted, I was obsessed with and fascinated by technology and all that could be done with it. I never really fit in with the artsy crowd, so it was a good choice. The literary crowd was more to my liking. They weren't judgemental at all. It's what was inside your head that mattered. 

Artists, on the other hand, are an extremely judgemental group. And tech people are interested in technology. If you were also interested in technology, you fit right in. But artists *shivers*, bleh. Maybe it's because there's nothing of substance there. It's all just emotion. And that's what good art is: emotion, represented on canvas or in three-dimensional form. But it's tough to be around overly emotional people.


----------



## Foxee

Fighting the flu. Going to go lie down again.


----------



## Winston

Feeding the cats.  They get pushy when they see the bottom of their dish.


----------



## Ma'am

I'm starting over on a story after deleting the one I put several hours into because it just wasn't it. Whatever "it" is.


----------



## Irwin

Just about to take the dog out and play in the snow with a deflated volleyball (named Wilson). And then I'll get the dining table extension from the garage to help prepare for Thanksgiving guests (who I hope will not stay long).


----------



## Ma'am

I am taking a break and writing. I really like having my family around but I feel a little frazzled right now from hours of activity and noise. So I'm staying home while they go out for a bit.

Also, I realized I was stuck on the current story from trying too hard or being too serious or whatever so I started over, just goofing off with it. It's going much better so far.


----------



## Winston

Waiting for the oil in the fryer to warm up, so I can start frying the first of two turkeys.


----------



## BenFitz31

Trying to comment on enough posts to get the Member role


----------



## Ma'am

I just went out to lunch.


----------



## escorial

Was asked to go to a gig..the mersey Beatles at the m&s arena but declined and now I'm drinking larger while.lidtening to opera at the movies cd...


----------



## Ma'am

I found two folders of forgotten stories on my computer, that I wrote a couple of years ago. 

ETA: Oh, dear. I must have been drinking when I wrote some of them. :disturbed:


----------



## Winston

Just got a text from my son.  He and his buddies are out partying again:


----------



## Ma'am

I am waiting for my junk TV shows to come on and also busy being a little bit horrified. Someone I know is looking for a roommate and I see ads for things like "free rent in exchange for a friends with benefits situation. Send photos." I mean, I guess it's good that they state their intentions upfront so they can be easily avoided but, er, isn't that illegal? :/


----------



## Foxee

Ma'am said:


> I found two folders of forgotten stories on my computer, that I wrote a couple of years ago.
> 
> ETA: Oh, dear. I must have been drinking when I wrote some of them. :disturbed:


This is priceless.

Trying very hard to get the kids to understand that it IS a school night...an hour after they should have been sleeping. Also making an after-Nano goal on the NaNoWriMo site rather than actually writing. Slick, huh?


----------



## Firemajic

Recovering from a bout of the flu... I went for my flu shot in October but.... the flu shot does not mean I will not get the flu, just that it will not be as bad.... &&%$^**.... seriously, I feel like a Zombie...


----------



## PiP

Firemajic said:


> Recovering from a bout of the flu... I went for my flu shot in October but.... the flu shot does not mean I will not get the flu, just that it will not be as bad.... &&%$^**.... seriously, I feel like a Zombie...



Fingers crossed you are feeling better. I was going to have a flu jab but so many people have had flu after the jab I think I'll pass.

Talking of jabs, I've just had PRP. Ouch!


----------



## Firemajic

PiP said:


> Fingers crossed you are feeling better. I was going to have a flu jab but so many people have had flu after the jab I think I'll pass.
> 
> Talking of jabs, I've just had PRP. Ouch!




Aw,I am sorry, Miss PiP..... hopefully you will have excellent results..... **hugs**


----------



## seigfried007

PiP said:


> Fingers crossed you are feeling better. I was going to have a flu jab but so many people have had flu after the jab I think I'll pass.
> 
> Talking of jabs, I've just had PRP. Ouch!



Just gonna pop in here and say "No, you don't get the flu from flu shots." There's a long complicated answer for why I can say this unequivocally. You can feel sick for days after getting the shot--that's actually to be expected--but you won't actually get the flu. 

What's happening is "complement."  There are many firewalls and defenses in your immune system. Fevers are part of complement, and complement is activated when your body recognizes a threat. In the case of vaccines, the antigens which are part of the vaccine--what make vaccines work and protect you in the first place--activate complement. There's no fully potent live flu virus in that vaccine, so you're not going to get flu from it--unless you already had flu and didn't realize it until after you got the vaccine. That happens quite often because of incubation periods. 

Now, you might get flu after the vaccine because flu is a gnarly beastie of a virus and basically has viral chromosomes that get mishmashed together in weird ways when two flu genomes meet in the same cell. Flus also mutate like any other virus, and any vaccine for the flu has to be made months in advance based on best guesses. Sometimes those guesses are way off, so the vaccine won't protect as much. Most of the time, they're not _terribly_ off and will still provide a goodly bit of protection. 

Pay attention to those H's and N's because those are the big antigens to watch out for. If you've already bumped into this or that H or N, you'll have an easier time beating flus with those same numbers if they come around again. There's also different letter grades of flu, but only B and A will do much, and only A's able to kill you (unless you're immunocompromised; B and C aren't generally much to worry about).


----------



## seigfried007

Firemajic said:


> Recovering from a bout of the flu... I went for my flu shot in October but.... the flu shot does not mean I will not get the flu, just that it will not be as bad.... &&%$^**.... seriously, I feel like a Zombie...



Sorry you're feeling icky, and hoping for a speedy recovery.


Usually the flu isn't as bad after the shot, but sometimes the best guess for whichever strain was going to be big that year was way off, and sometimes seroconversion doesn't happen. Vaccines aren't foolproof. Everyone wants to think they're 100% effective, but they're not. Lots of reasons for it, but not everyone gets the long-term immune system support (memory B cells specific to whatever was in the vaccine) after the vaccine.


----------



## Ma'am

I am trying to write a story for next week's Lean and Mean prompt and it is not going well. How should I know how to write about "a date" when I've been married for centuries? But I can't complain too much when I picked out the prompt. Oh wait, yes I can.


----------



## Ma'am

Some stories just don't want to be written.


----------



## KenTR

Ma'am said:


> I am trying to write a story for next week's Lean and Mean prompt and it is not going well. How should I know how to write about "a date" when *I've been married for centuries*? But I can't complain too much when I picked out the prompt. Oh wait, yes I can.



Forget about the date. Write about immortality, since you've obviously mastered it.


----------



## Firemajic

seigfried007 said:


> Sorry you're feeling icky, and hoping for a speedy recovery.
> 
> 
> Usually the flu isn't as bad after the shot, but sometimes the best guess for whichever strain was going to be big that year was way off, and sometimes seroconversion doesn't happen. Vaccines aren't foolproof. Everyone wants to think they're 100% effective, but they're not. Lots of reasons for it, but not everyone gets the long-term immune system support (memory B cells specific to whatever was in the vaccine) after the vaccine.





Aww, Thank you so much ... My Doctor insists that I get a flu shot... all of my chemo and radiation treatments has destroyed my immune system... I am better, but it such a slow process....


----------



## Ma'am

Trying to write, ugh. More importantly, I really need to paint my front door because my house exterior is very boring. Maybe red or blue, I don't know.


----------



## KenTR

Ma'am said:


> Trying to write, ugh. More importantly, I really need to paint my front door because my house exterior is very boring. Maybe red or blue, I don't know.



Paint your door, but use a fine brush and instead of brushstrokes, just paint whatever it is you plan on writing on the door! It's called multitasking.

You're welcome!


----------



## Ma'am

I am waiting for my happy junk TV show to come on and eating a little bitty apple pie. Life is good.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am now in the middle of taking a screenwriting course. One of the supplementary readings is by Robert Mckee for his book "Story" which I am studying. I am taking a class by diana drake who wrote two screenplays that were filmed. I have to watch 9 films. Because in each module each film is discussed and deconstructed. I took a chance on her since she has actually made money from films. Which could help me write fiction or a screenplay. I also have this book by harvard that says how to write description. You use the 5 whs, and write from the situation, the characters that will be in the story, the place, and time.  I will post a sample when I feel its ready. My recent writing sample has no good content but I think the sentences flow. It needs to be better written. Granted I found a free public domain book on a pdf regarding composition and rhetoric and literacy models.

Robert Mckee's book is important because of his theory of change as a binary value system. Without it you can't create a scene or write a story. Because the change is expressed as a value (binary opposites). There's more to it than that. It's also expressed as a conflict. Need to keep reading it.


----------



## Ma'am

I'm watching Blind Date. Haha, so funny. Really should stop watching so much junk TV. But I probably won't.


----------



## Firemajic

I am having trouble sleeping because of this irritating cough I have developed with the flu...soo, I am sitting on the couch, drinking coffee and wondering if I have the energy to fry some bacon .... bacon makes everything better


----------



## RHPeat

Firemajic

I'll sing the second verse with you. I just diagnosed with Pneumonia. I've coughed so much my ribs hurt. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Firemajic

RHPeat said:


> Firemajic
> 
> I'll sing the second verse with you. I just diagnosed with Pneumonia. I've coughed so much my ribs hurt.
> 
> a poet friend
> RH Peat



Awwww, I am so sorry... I am sending you some healing vibes.... take care of yourself....


----------



## Ma'am

I'm going to a Christmas party, I'm going to a Christmas party! Whoop whoop!!!


----------



## PiP

Have a great time, Ma'am :santa::santa::santa:


----------



## Darkkin

Laundry...


----------



## Amnesiac

So.... Funny thing just happened to me! I've been working for Brooks Brothers and very content with that job, when my alma mater called me up and offered me a job as a surgical instructor. I'm currently awaiting details that the caller said they would send via e-mail. This is kinda' my dream job, although I absolutely love working for Brooks Brothers. I love the company, my coworkers, my manager...


----------



## The Green Shield

...How do you all add images to spoilers? -_-


----------



## Ma'am

Nvmd. Just whining.


----------



## Ma'am

double post.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Try Antarctica. Penguins are nicer than humans


----------



## Arcturus

thinking I need to finishing transferring the Christmas album that I started yesterday from the turntable to the computer. Also praying the new part I put in my stereo keeps working.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm celebrating an unexpected victory at the moment. Trying to grasp what happened. I was just informed that my book Screamcatcher: Web World took first place in the N. N. Light Book Awards contest for best Young Adult novel of 2019. Not a huge event, nor a small one either. I must have been auto-entered in this running because I had no idea such a platform was part of their yearly program. I take it that about 1,750 books in 25 categories/genres were considered because of their highest reviews. I wasn't even forewarned as a finalist position. Since this was a no-pay entry contest, it made it all that more significant and relevant to me. 

This is the third time I've won or placed in anything literature related in 29 years. I think we all know how impossible the odds can seem. Yet when it happens to you, you sit there in a stupor and wonder the why of it, rather than the whole "Oh hell yes!" of it. Needless to say, I'm humbled and grateful to be called out for a little book that I thought was nothing more than a little slammer beach read. 

I would encourage others to adopt the feeling that this could happen to you, when you least expect it. And isn't that always the way it seems to work? Victory always seems to sneak up on you with no pre-warning. I'll have fond memories of this day and time in my life. It felt like somebody wrapped their arms around me after a long period of loneliness. And in the writing world where rejection is 99% of our existence, these are the moments that make it all worth the insufferable effort to accomplish and carry on. 

https://www.nnlightsbookheaven.com/post/announcement-2019-n-n-light-book-award-winners


----------



## Arcturus

Chris Stevenson said:


> I'm celebrating an unexpected victory at the moment. Trying to grasp what happened. I was just informed that my book Screamcatcher: Web World took first place in the N. N. Light Book Awards contest for best Young Adult novel of 2019. Not a huge event, nor a small one either. I must have been auto-entered in this running because I had no idea such a platform was part of their yearly program. I take it that about 1,750 books in 25 categories/genres were considered because of their highest reviews. I wasn't even forewarned as a finalist position. Since this was a no-pay entry contest, it made it all that more significant and relevant to me.
> 
> This is the third time I've won or placed in anything literature related in 29 years. I think we all know how impossible the odds can seem. Yet when it happens to you, you sit there in a stupor and wonder the why of it, rather than the whole "Oh hell yes!" of it. Needless to say, I'm humbled and grateful to be called out for a little book that I thought was nothing more than a little slammer beach read.
> 
> I would encourage others to adopt the feeling that this could happen to you, when you least expect it. And isn't that always the way it seems to work? Victory always seems to sneak up on you with no pre-warning. I'll have fond memories of this day and time in my life. It felt like somebody wrapped their arms around me after a long period of loneliness. And in the writing world where rejection is 99% of our existence, these are the moments that make it all worth the insufferable effort to accomplish and carry on.
> 
> https://www.nnlightsbookheaven.com/post/announcement-2019-n-n-light-book-award-winners



GREAT JOB!


----------



## Dan Rhys

I am listening to Welsh-language talk radio to keep up on my skills in the language, which I speak to my red-haired 18-month-old son every day.


----------



## The Green Shield

I feel kind of shitty from a nerd perspective. :[

-> JK Rowling ousted herself as a transphobe due to her recent tweet.

-> Bethesda continues to be its greedy self being deaf to all its faithful consumers that stuck with them for decades.

-> 'Rise of Skywalker' is out and from what I've seen, the fanbase is now even more divided with both sides insulting each other for daring to either like or dislike the movies/Sequel Trilogy.


I mean, I know I can enjoy the work as they are without caring about the creators or feuds between fans but it's kind of hard right now.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Promotion and marketing still going strong. Tedious, but required. I'm going rock bottom low price. 

In regard to above: Oft times us nerds are treated like shit. We best stay in our cubby holes, wot?


----------



## Ma'am

I'm watching news clips of the two Carnival Cruise ships that just collided off the coast of Cozumel (only one minor injury). Unfortunately, it's a little bit thrilling.


----------



## Ma'am

I am writing a stupid story and thinking I probably deserve a pizza!


----------



## PiP

Making sausage rolls. Bought the gluten free flour to make some for my daughter and forgot to buy more normal flour. It's now 19.46, peeing with rain and the supermarket closes at 20.00, so I'm stuffed. My granddaughter is also dairy intolerant so I need to make ALL my own pastry. I'm not a happy bunny right now.

Bah humbug christmas


----------



## Arcturus

listening to Christmas LPs while putting away about 50 80's 45 rpm records and about 30 classic country 45s back their sleeves and respective boxes. I swear they mate and multiply over night.   Laziness is not a good thing (this whole mess is left over from Summer) and can be expensive when records get scratched :-(


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Hey, Arcturus (shameless plug here), we have a new forum here called All Things Music. We don't have a lot of country there- yet, but there's plenty of other stuff, and you can always add to other genres (and we do talk about oldies from time to time). Anyway check us out.


----------



## Arcturus

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey, Arcturus (shameless plug here), we have a new forum here called All Things Music. We don't have a lot of country there- yet, but there's plenty of other stuff, and you can always add to other genres (and we do talk about oldies from time to time). Anyway check us out.



Heads on over


----------



## Foxee

I'm looking at WF and eating saltines and drinking peppermint tea while I crack the whip over the kids to clean up their mess and instruct my husband not to cut his thumb off. I should be going over finances and planning to head out for another bout of shopping (ugh).


----------



## PiP

Foxee said:


> I'm looking at WF and eating saltines and drinking peppermint tea while I crack the whip over the kids to clean up their mess and instruct my husband not to cut his thumb off. I should be going over finances and planning to head out for another bout of shopping (ugh).



Sounds like you have them well trained!


----------



## TL Murphy

Skiing Epic powder at Lake Louise! It's coming over my head. I need a snorkel!


----------



## Robbie

That is almost funny Tim. :untroubled:


----------



## Ma'am

I'm going back and forth between house cleaning and writing. And, as always when I clean, going back and forth between thinking I could get a housecleaner and thinking it's too indulgent.


----------



## Ma'am

I have now cleaned the living room, entryway and front porch. Where is my reward?


----------



## PiP

Ma'am said:


> I'm going back and forth between house cleaning and writing. And, as always when I clean, going back and forth between thinking I could get a housecleaner and thinking it's too indulgent.



I've just employed a cleaner and I end up clearing up before she arrives.

I'm waiting for my French family to arrive. ... they are about 30 mins away.


----------



## Ma'am

And the dining room is clean. I hope I'm not making anyone jealous with my exciting life.


----------



## Greg William

Resting after eating egg rolls, with the occasional drag from my swisher sweet cigar.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Sitting in my new living room, looking over the forum, and watching Demolition Man. My roommate is also here. And the cats are moving around doing their things.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

No kids and family arriving until later which leaves me solitary and the computer. Against odds, my agent sent me a list of publishers (smaller Indies) that I can submit to in a proactive status. I'll do that now very slowly and carefully, taking a major break from a huge promo and marketing campaign. I'll enjoy the switch for a change. Other than that, counting down the hours when the troops will arrive and buzz my computer room. I'll see some old faces and go over some fond memories. Got to stop those strong cups of coffee in the morning with no chow--the acid is just wreaking havoc on my stomach.


----------



## Winston

> ...and watching Demolition Man



It enhances your calm if you knit and sing "I Wish I Was an Oscar Meyer Wiener" during the movie.  And open a box for you cats to jump in.  

We're eating homemade cinnamon rolls (with coffee), getting the ham ready, and watching the Darth Vader yule log.


----------



## Ma'am

I am drinking coffee and trying to start a story, in that annoying beginning phase where I don't have any ideas for the prompt.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Just got a request from a publisher for five books--sample chapters and synopsis for each. She loved my initial submission and apparently read my credit list and history, noting the books that were finished and reedy for sale. She also said put me in touch with my agent. Don't know what to think of this. I know the publisher and they are fairly new. They do have some good sales going on for their releases, and some of the older mid-list titles. They seem to be addicted to series and concentrate on branding one author at a time.  I'll have to notify agent since she reps all of them. I'll see where the chips fall on this one. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ma'am

Excuse me. Everyone be quiet, please. 90 Day Fiance will be on for the next three hours and I don't want to miss anything important.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Well, hecks bells. Just received an offer, bulk contract for six books--my entire inventory. Turned it over to agent right away. Way too much for me to understand and negotiate. Never had anything like this happen before, except for selling a finished trilogy. I've been researching this publisher for the past two days and everything seems on the up and up. In in the hands of agent now. I'll wait this out and see wuss up when the dust settles.


----------



## Ma'am

Chris Stevenson said:


> Well, hecks bells. Just received an offer, bulk contract for six books--my entire inventory. Turned it over to agent right away. Way too much for me to understand and negotiate. Never had anything like this happen before, except for selling a finished trilogy. I've been researching this publisher for the past two days and everything seems on the up and up. In in the hands of agent now. I'll wait this out and see wuss up when the dust settles.



Congrats, Chris. That is wonderful!


----------



## Winston

Petting my cat, who is curled-up on my desk.
Unconditional love.


----------



## Ma'am

I am accidentally watching a blind date reality show. Wondering why the girl doesn't just get up and leave. Can't imagine why anyone would put up with that level of rudeness from someone they could just walk away from. Yikes! Then again, I guess they have to make it over-the-top for reality TV.


----------



## Firemajic

Chris Stevenson said:


> Well, hecks bells. Just received an offer, bulk contract for six books--my entire inventory. Turned it over to agent right away. Way too much for me to understand and negotiate. Never had anything like this happen before, except for selling a finished trilogy. I've been researching this publisher for the past two days and everything seems on the up and up. In in the hands of agent now. I'll wait this out and see wuss up when the dust settles.




How fabulous! Congratulations... Sounds like all of your hard work is paying off, what a wonderful way to kick off a new year...


----------



## Firemajic

Winston said:


> Petting my cat, who is curled-up on my desk.
> Unconditional love.



I know, right? There is something so completely soothing about a feline purrrr....

My morning routine has changed since Smooch [ my American Bully] has entered my life... I used to sit quietly, drink coffee, read poetry, and plan what I could put off until tomorrow...lol, not so anymore... Smooch is rippin through the house, leaving disaster and destruction in her wake.... oooo for a quiet kitten....


----------



## Ma'am

Waiting for the sun to go down a bit more so it's not right in my face. I guess I could move to the other sofa or shut the blinds. Nah.


----------



## PiP

Researching handpan lessons on Youtube. Trying to practice a minimum of 30 mins per day.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Gads, another publisher just requested a full on the same book and asked for the fulls on four of my other books. Another requested the full. That is a spread of 11 books between three publishers. I can't figure out what's happening to draw such good fire. I can only think they read my credit list and history all the way through and got curious somehow. I also just won a best YA title of the year from the N. N. Light Book Awards contest--they might have picked that up. I don't think I could start the new year any better than this. I still 18 submissions out there and my agent has about 12 running for another book. 

Thanks for those heartfelt well-wishes. May all of you draw some good fire and lime light this year!


----------



## Amnesiac

Currently writing a new and shiny paranormal romance from a prompt:

_At an old bookstore, you find a book that helps you interpret your dreams. But something is strange about it. You fall asleep reading the book and find yourself in a dream that you cannot wake up from. What is it? And how will you snap back to reality?
_
I'm thinking of something surreal, along the lines of Al Stewart's, "Year of the Cat."


----------



## Amnesiac

Chris Stevenson said:


> Gads, another publisher just requested a full on the same book and asked for the fulls on four of my other books. Another requested the full. That is a spread of 11 books between three publishers. I can't figure out what's happening to draw such good fire. I can only think they read my credit list and history all the way through and got curious somehow. I also just won a best YA title of the year from the N. N. Light Book Awards contest--they might have picked that up. I don't think I could start the new year any better than this. I still 18 submissions out there and my agent has about 12 running for another book.
> 
> Thanks for those heartfelt well-wishes. May all of you draw some good fire and lime light this year!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Amnesiac said:


> Currently writing a new and shiny paranormal romance from a prompt:
> 
> _At an old bookstore, you find a book that helps you interpret your dreams. But something is strange about it. You fall asleep reading the book and find yourself in a dream that you cannot wake up from. What is it? And how will you snap back to reality?
> _
> I'm thinking of something surreal, along the lines of Al Stewart's, "Year of the Cat."



That sounds really good. I just did something somewhat similar, only in was a portal fantasy. I love the dream part of it.


----------



## Ma'am

I'm thinking _omg just write the story, bitch._


----------



## Foxee

Yawning my head off, eyes watering, getting ready to go fall into a bath before bed. Just plowed through the first two drafts of a flash fic this evening for the first time in for-ev-arrr and if I wasn't so tired I'd be doing a Snoopy dance over that.


----------



## Irwin

What am I doing? Preparing for the day, even though it's nearly 10:30 in the morning. I overslept. And there's not even an interesting story behind my oversleeping. 

I woke up around four this morning, needing to relieve myself, as I often do during the night since my prostate prevents me from completely emptying my bladder. Wait! Too much information! Sorry.

On returning to bed, it occurred to me that I hadn't thanked my brother-in-law for the gift he gave me on Christmas. So I tried to fall asleep, but it kept nagging at me that I hadn't thanked him, and I had actually tossed the gift in the trash. I felt enormous guilt. I don't particularly like my brother-in-law, but he is family.

After laying in bed for about ten minutes, tossing and turning, I finally got up, went to my office, retrieved the discarded gift from the trash can, and sent a brief email to my brother-in-law, thanking him for it. Ahhhh. Relief. No more guilt.

While I was up, to help me sleep, I toasted a bagel. All those carbs would surely help me sleep. Naturally, the dog got up to see what I was up to and wanted a biscuit, which of course, he received. He seems to get a biscuit every time I go into the kitchen. Or my wife goes into the kitchen. Spoiled dog.

The bagel is the reason I overslept this morning. It's like taking a sleeping pill.

There is much to do today. The Vikings take on the Saints in a few minutes, but before watching that, I need to go out and play fetch with the dog! Ugh. The retired life is exhausting. And then at 2:40 this afternoon, it's the Seahawks vs. the Eagles! Don Henley is 72, for crap sake. He can barely walk! I'm taking the Seahawks in that one. 

The Eagles suck, anyway. It's not even the Eagles with all the replacements; it's more like an Eagles cover band. Glenn Frey was the voice of the Eagles, and since he died, they're just cashing in on the name. And Don Felder has completely sold out to the extent that nobody in the band can stand being around him, so they have somebody else playing his parts. Joe Walsh? He's not even a member.

Just kidding. My mind isn't that far gone yet.


----------



## Ma'am

Thinking about getting my cat put down, if she even lasts until tomorrow. She's old and sick and has taken a big turn for the worse in the past couple of days. I think her kidneys have shut down.


----------



## Firemajic

Ma'am said:


> Thinking about getting my cat put down, if she even lasts until tomorrow. She's old and sick and has taken a big turn for the worse in the past couple of days. I think her kidneys have shut down.



awww, I am sooo sorry... *hugs*.... what a tuff day...


----------



## Amnesiac

So sorry, Ma'am! ((HUG)) Always hard to lose a pet.....


----------



## KenTR

Ma'am said:


> Thinking about getting my cat put down, if she even lasts until tomorrow. She's old and sick and has taken a big turn for the worse in the past couple of days. I think her kidneys have shut down.



Sorry to hear that, Ma'am.
Cats are so much more than cats.


----------



## Amnesiac

1300 words into, "Phillip and the Diary of Dreams."


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Ma'am said:


> Thinking about getting my cat put down, if she even lasts until tomorrow. She's old and sick and has taken a big turn for the worse in the past couple of days. I think her kidneys have shut down.



So very sorry to hear about it. Hugs....


----------



## Theglasshouse

Irwin said:


> What am I doing? Preparing for the day, even though it's nearly 10:30 in the morning. I overslept. And there's not even an interesting story behind my oversleeping.
> 
> I woke up around four this morning, needing to relieve myself, as I often do during the night since my prostate prevents me from completely emptying my bladder. Wait! Too much information! Sorry.
> 
> On returning to bed, it occurred to me that I hadn't thanked my brother-in-law for the gift he gave me on Christmas. So I tried to fall asleep, but it kept nagging at me that I hadn't thanked him, and I had actually tossed the gift in the trash. I felt enormous guilt. I don't particularly like my brother-in-law, but he is family.
> 
> After laying in bed for about ten minutes, tossing and turning, I finally got up, went to my office, retrieved the discarded gift from the trash can, and sent a brief email to my brother-in-law, thanking him for it. Ahhhh. Relief. No more guilt.
> 
> While I was up, to help me sleep, I toasted a bagel. All those carbs would surely help me sleep. Naturally, the dog got up to see what I was up to and wanted a biscuit, which of course, he received. He seems to get a biscuit every time I go into the kitchen. Or my wife goes into the kitchen. Spoiled dog.
> 
> The bagel is the reason I overslept this morning. It's like taking a sleeping pill.
> 
> There is much to do today. The Vikings take on the Saints in a few minutes, but before watching that, I need to go out and play fetch with the dog! Ugh. The retired life is exhausting. And then at 2:40 this afternoon, it's the Seahawks vs. the Eagles! Don Henley is 72, for crap sake. He can barely walk! I'm taking the Seahawks in that one.
> 
> The Eagles suck, anyway. It's not even the Eagles with all the replacements; it's more like an Eagles cover band. Glenn Frey was the voice of the Eagles, and since he died, they're just cashing in on the name. And Don Felder has completely sold out to the extent that nobody in the band can stand being around him, so they have somebody else playing his parts. Joe Walsh? He's not even a member.
> 
> Just kidding. My mind isn't that far gone yet.


I can relate. When I need to go to sleep urgently to go to leave the next day I have no choice but to eat something sweet.  It's not good advice to eat fruits at night. On Christmas night I ate chocolate since my grandma usually hands these out. There are two doctors in my family (mother's side of the family). One is a bone surgeon. The other is a heart doctor and medical internist. Since my medicine is supposed to induce sleep, and it was Christmas. My mother doesn't like me to take medicine in front of the family dinner guests who were invited for Christmas. Therefore, the shortcut for sleeping was eating chocolate. According to my uncle (bone surgeon) he suggested that eating the chocolate there would indeed induce me to want to go to sleep faster. So I ate some without much of a choice since we had to leave the next day. The traffic can be bad on holidays since everyone close to where I must go to visit my grandma's house is a 2-hour drive.

He even commented on saying chocolate in hotels is useful because of the sugar in them to help people fall asleep. But he lied and said the chocolate is kept in hotels for this very reason. I know chocolate is in demand all over the world, so I know that was him saying that to confuse me on what to do.

He won't convince anyone here on microwaves, but he demolished a microwave oven and says that it causes cancer. He researches a lot of medicine. He even posted a small video on the cellphone to my mother.

I've been meaning to ask the psychiatrist and doctor, but my father is domineering over my mother and the psychiatrist's only available on Fridays on the hospital I go to. They like to leave to go on a small trip on weekends because of chronic pain and avoiding house chores. I'm guessing he doesn't want to hear me complain to him. That's me thinking over why this is.

Anyways sorry for your cat Mam. I used to have cats. I think that was how I beat my asthma when young. Something about pets helping asthma patients is useful and life saving. So maybe doing so some things you enjoy doing is my advice.


----------



## Amnesiac

(Excerpt from "Phillip and the Diary of Dreams")

I waded deeper into the store. Toward the center, I found a staircase leading to a loft where there were several bookcases, and I could hear the rain thrumming hard on the rooftop.

I meandered through the aisles until a very thick, very old looking tome caught my eye. It was entitled, _A Diary of Dreams_. I eased it out of the shelf, expecting it to be a lot heavier than it was. Even now, I don’t know what compelled me to choose that particular book. I suppose it could be chalked up to mere voyeurism; the idea of reading a diary; or perhaps some kind of _destiny_—I don’t really know, but I nestled into a comfortable, mahogany leather sofa and began to read.

Initially, the book both drew and confused me. At first glance, it seemed like an autobiographical dream diary, but there were portions that were arranged like a dictionary of dreams and dream symbols, themselves. Still other pages were covered with sketches and drawings of fantastic scenes in nature, strange creatures, and various faces. Between the soft glow of the reading lamp, the sound of the rain, and the rhythm of the text, my eyelids grew heavy and closed…

Abruptly, the rain was louder, the air cooler, and I found myself outside. Around me was a sea of umbrellas of all colors; people walking to and from a nearby train station. Before I could register much more than that, I felt a hand on either side of my face, and I was suddenly being kissed; on the lips! Passionately! I opened my eyes, and a girl about my age, wearing a red wool jacket with a matching beret was biting her scarlet lower lip and smiling, her pearl-black eyes searching into mine, the rain collecting like fine silver on her dark lashes and pale skin. She hurried away to board a waiting commuter train, darting through as the doors closed. As it pulled out of the station, I could see her face pressed against the window trying to keep me in sight. And then she was gone.

I awoke, still straddling worlds. I shouted in my head, “Who…”
A faint reply came, “Wendy! Find me!” her voice fading.
Wendy! I smiled to myself. It was crazy, but the dream had felt so real—maybe even _more_ real than this… this _waking_ reality!


----------



## Darkkin

Ma'am said:


> Thinking about getting my cat put down, if she even lasts until tomorrow. She's old and sick and has taken a big turn for the worse in the past couple of days. I think her kidneys have shut down.



So sorry...We went through that in June with CatCat.  As hard as it was, it was time.  She was ready to go...Thoughts for you and your fuzzy.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ma'am said:


> Thinking about getting my cat put down, if she even lasts until tomorrow. She's old and sick and has taken a big turn for the worse in the past couple of days. I think her kidneys have shut down.



Not uncommon with cats I learned when it happened to our cat Dave, don't leave it too long, there does come a point...

Our present cat turned up starving, covered in sores and with no fur on her back legs, vet reckoned she was about four, that was about three years ago, now she is a sleek little thing that just fought a hairband all around the living room floor as though she was a kitten 

It is painful that we outlive our pets, but there is a future always.

BTW What I'm doing, checking out my friends on wf of course


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 25249

And there is always somebody in need of a family...like my Potato Cat, the kitten I didn't know I needed.  Best part of a long, busy day.  And while I cannot reach my book, I can waste time on the internet.


----------



## Ma'am

I am hoping someone will vote, to break the tie on the tiebreaker vote.

https://www.writingforums.com/threa...reaker-Vote-12-16-19-quot-Winter-Holiday-quot

:deadhorse:


----------



## Irwin

Theglasshouse said:


> I can relate. When I need to go to sleep urgently to go to leave the next day I have no choice but to eat something sweet.



I get wired if I eat something sugary before bed like cake or candy, and then I can't sleep. Although sometimes I eat cereal before bed, which has a lot of sugar, and that helps me sleep. Maybe it's the combination of carbs and milk that do it. I don't know, but one thing I do know is that I won't be going to bed for another three hours, so it's safe for me to eat some desert.


----------



## Ma'am

I am watching _Married at First Sight_ on demand. I know it's wrong but i can't stop.


----------



## The Green Shield

Wondering why my brain is a dickwaffle for giving me anxiety attacks late at night.


----------



## Ma'am

The Green Shield said:


> Wondering why my brain is a dickwaffle for giving me anxiety attacks late at night.




Oh, I know! Late at night is the _worst_. Then the sun comes up and everything's okay again. I have heard that emergency rooms get a lot of extreme anxiety cases in the middle of the night.


----------



## Firemajic

Ma'am said:


> I am watching _Married at First Sight_ on demand. I know it's wrong but i can't stop.



lol.... ahhhh .... those guilty pleasures .....

Hoarders! I can't get enough... but they serve a purpose for me... they motivate me to purge and clean...


----------



## Dive Bar Casanova

Wifie is a nurse and works all nighters. Waiting for her to come home and we take the dog for a walk.
Cat has developed a bicycle horn cough so we need to figure out the next move with her. Probably a trip to the Vet when they open.


----------



## EntrepreneurRideAlong

Recording a new YouTube video for And currently procrastinating editing it while I'm on this forum....

This is my second YouTube video that I will be posting so it took me WAY too many takes to record. But I got through it, I'm doing some final editing now, then I'm embedding it to my Storybrand examples blog.


----------



## Foxee

Trying to kick my own butt to finish the third draft. Just. Do. It. Self. C'mon, you have ONE JOB!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Tomorrow I am taking my car to my mechanic mate in Twickenham for an Mot. While it is being done I will visit an old bike, ex Angel, friend.


----------



## Irwin

Cooking a chicken breast and feeling guilty about it since the chicken probably was raised in horrendous conditions and had a miserable, short life. Factory farms should be illegal.


----------



## Amnesiac

Darkkin said:


> View attachment 25249
> 
> And there is always somebody in need of a family...like my Potato Cat, the kitten I didn't know I needed.  Best part of a long, busy day.  And while I cannot reach my book, I can waste time on the internet.



Hi, Potato-bug! *scritching around the fuzzy li'l ears and under the chin....."


----------



## Ma'am

I'm in that annoying stage of trying to begin a flash story when I don't have much of an idea for the prompt. It goes on for days, ugh.

Kitty is wobbly, confused and not eating but seems calm and content on her pain meds. I just put her on a fluffy towel in the sun spot on the living room floor, her favorite place. I was surprised that she was still with us this morning because late last night she seemed nearly comatose. 

I've always heard of other animals in the home doing heartwarming things with a dying pet but the other cat only stops by to try to snitch her food and water. And he tried to drag her away from my husband, by the nape of her neck, when husband was apparently paying too much attention to her. Welp, that's a cat for ya. Now naughty cat is shut in the bedroom. :sour:


----------



## Ma'am

Getting ready to go out. Husband compliments me and my new top, then happily adds, "You look like you're on Star Trek!"


----------



## Ma'am

Biro said:


> Was it the ears?



We can only hope.


----------



## The Green Shield

Ma'am said:


> Getting ready to go out. Husband compliments me and my new top, then happily adds, "You look like you're on Star Trek!"



*pulls into driveway with shovel*

I'll help you bury the body. :3


----------



## Foxee

If he likes Star Trek this would be a compliment, wouldn't it? Besides, everyone on Star Trek is a genetic marvel

I am currently working on learning how to make reversible interlocking crocheted fabric. Because it's there, I have to know how.


----------



## Irwin

I was just trying to decipher The Drunken Boat by Arthur Rimbaud. I've only recently taken an interest in poetry and, while much of it seems like fluff, there have been some poets out there who are worth reading and studying, just like there are artists who just make pretty pictures and others who express relatable emotions. During times of loneliness and solitude, when it seems like you can't connect with anything in this irrational world where it seems more and more like the center is not going to hold, and that it's all going to collapse under its own weight, while we can't do anything to prevent its demise, we can appreciate words that can describe it. We can connect with poetry when people let us down, even more so than with paintings.


----------



## Gofa

Sitting on the porch drinking coffee in my PJs noticing the grass is long after being on holiday
no rush


----------



## Gofa

In a spa pool writing the chronicles of a modern hero
that life eh


----------



## Ma'am

I'm drinking coffee and trying to write a flash story. It is stupid though, so I might just start over.

Also, guardedly, a good surprise here. My elderly dying cat seems to have changed her mind. After many days of refusing food, she demanded her breakfast and gobbled it up.


----------



## Ma'am

Kitty continues to demand food and has also started trying to kick and bite in protest when we give her her pain med injections, whereas before she barely seemed to notice. Wow, what a happy shock this is! I am officially kicking her out of "hospice."   (fingers crossed)


----------



## Ma'am

It just occurred to me that the author blogs I keep considering ditching haven't been updated in at least a couple of years anyway. Delete, delete. All gone.


----------



## Gofa

Ma'am said:


> It just occurred to me that the author blogs I keep considering ditching haven't been updated in at least a couple of years anyway. Delete, delete. All gone.



its called spot the accountant  but havent been updated in at least a couple of years 
yet my dear   Your join date is april 2019
im struggling with the math
or have you reincarnated


----------



## Ma'am

Gofa said:


> its called spot the accountant  but havent been updated in at least a couple of years
> yet my dear   Your join date is april 2019
> im struggling with the math
> or have you reincarnated



I'm not talking about the blog section on this forum but my author blogs under my pen names, if that's the misunderstanding?

I may have been reincarnated, though. I don't know how to tell.


----------



## River Rose

Heading into yet another grocery store to feed my ever so hungry gremlins.


----------



## Gofa

Yup in this incarnation you Ma’am and in a prior life had an authors blog  now gone


----------



## Foxee

Digesting. Guiltily realizing I Should Have Written what I wanted to Have Written by now but Didn't Write so I'm trying, once again, to convince myself that Now is the Time to Write no matter what other crapola is happening in this humble abode (son playing video games loudly, walnut cookies cooling and calling to me, husband running bathwater, friend texting me complaints about her family...)


----------



## -xXx-

gently nudging you to write.
just a line or two.
everyone's busy...ish.


----------



## Amnesiac

In the middle of writing a supernatural romance. I'm about 3,500 words into it.


----------



## River Rose

Lying here in my empty bed. 
Thinking of you. 
Wanting you here
Needing your touch


----------



## Firemajic

I am sitting on the couch, sipping coffee, Smooch has her head in my lap, and I am listening to her musical puppy snore... very soothing


----------



## Olly Buckle

I have been making a list of the 'reasons' people object to word usage.


----------



## DeClarke

Rewriting this book. On chapter 4. Rewrites are 10x easier than first writes.. because you got all the raw data out. Now all you have to do is finesse it.

" finesse it"  - urban Afro-american  in origin
definition
- to add a little flair, a little style, pazah! lil' stank -- a little funk, make it funky, added the style to it.


----------



## Foxee

Falling asleep. Food coma.


----------



## Gofa

DeClarke said:


> Rewriting this book. On chapter 4. Rewrites are 10x easier than first writes.. because you got all the raw data out. Now all you have to do is finesse it.
> 
> " finesse it"  - urban Afro-american  in origin
> definition
> - to add a little flair, a little style, pazah! lil' stank -- a little funk, make it funky, added the style to it.



perhaps but bridge or whist was being played on or before the slaves came across from Africa 
and “to finesse it” is a term well used in bridge


----------



## Irwin

Waiting for a pizza.


----------



## SueC

Fixing munchies for the big game. Go Chiefs!


----------



## Foxee

Eating some of the chicken/veggie/orzo soup that I made last night with some smoked gouda melting in it, accompanied by a sourdough pancake seasoned with Everything Bagel seasoning.

And wondering about the vagaries of friendship and distraction.

And fighting a cold.


----------



## -xXx-

Foxee said:


> Eating some of the chicken/veggie/orzo soup that I made last night with some smoked gouda melting in it, accompanied by a sourdough pancake seasoned with Everything Bagel seasoning.
> 
> And wondering about the vagaries of friendship and distraction.
> 
> And fighting a cold.


_
*having made friends with the cold*
*wanders*
*into the blinding*
*ice-mirrored-whiteness*
*explores vagaries & distractions*
*with extra sunglasses*_

_*note to self*
*read *lean-means* upon return*
**LM*s & *poem*s ROCK*
*AND*
*consider*
**soup*(s)*_


----------



## Ma'am

Please be quiet, everyone. I'm trying to take a nap.


----------



## Amnesiac

I just sent you my flash fiction contest entry, though! In fact, that's what I was just doing--finishing it up!


----------



## Amnesiac

(and instantly found two mistakes! Crap!)


----------



## Ma'am

I am working on a project of making every recipe in a plant-based cookbook and tired of constantly trying to hunt down unusual ingredients. In spirit of trying to broaden my horizons rather than just guess at a more common substitute, I'm going through the book and ordering all of the non-perishables on Amazon that are available with free shipping. So far my cart has 2 dozen items. Red miso paste or food grade lavender flowers, anyone? :/


----------



## Foxee

Ma'am said:


> I am working on a project of making every recipe in a plant-based cookbook and tired of constantly trying to hunt down unusual ingredients. In spirit of trying to broaden my horizons rather than just guess at a more common substitute, I'm going through the book and ordering all of the non-perishables on Amazon that are available with free shipping. So far my cart has 2 dozen items. Red miso paste or food grade lavender flowers, anyone?  :/


Whoa. Okay, I feel this because I have a couple Joel Fuhrman cookbooks (*Eat to Live* and *Eat to Live Quick and Easy*) which are plant-based as well and I had to find things like _herbes de provence_ which were not in my spice rack. It's true that plant-based food can take some extra wallop in the flavor department. Joel also wanted me to buy some of his products (not many) which were mainly salt-free seasonings and flavored vinegars...but I never did. However! I generally substitute things...like if it's supposed to go in a lemony direction, get a lemon and zest and black pepper. If it's his tomato based flavor I take a couple small tomatoes (or whatever size seems appropriate) and use the Gordon Ramsay method of rubbing the tomato over a fine grater to strip the flesh and juice out of the skin. Works quite well. Also, jalapenos are your friend, seriously. And nutritional yeast...since my husband can't have MSG I use that for the umami flavor.

This makes it sound like I cook veggie a lot. I don't but I have achieved a few veggie dishes that everyone likes and I use turkey a lot. Seasoning and flavoring is definitely an art I'm working on learning.


----------



## Ma'am

I am eating a leftover sweet potato, trying to write a flash story and enjoying a big fight on another forum that I'm not involved in. (1) It's not my fault if it's hilarious. (2) Sweet potatoes don't need anything on them.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

A producer/director suggested I put together a pitch deck for a book to movie deal. Now I'm researching exactly what that means and how to go about it. The film industry is just plain nuts and filled with super guidelines mixed with landmines. Even my agent didn't remember exactly what the format was for a pitch deck. When I finally saw the explanation, it reminded me of an intense business plan, and even yet, it was still minus the all important working movie script. Guh.


----------



## Rojack79

Working on the last five chapters of a 30 chapter outline and praying that I've gotten I've wanted to capture in my first novel without overloading it.


----------



## River Rose

Rocking in my rocking chair sipping my morning coffee. Listening to the poetic sound of children’s quarrels and spats in the background while getting ready to head out the door to school. 
I refuse to let their crankiness interrupt my zen like state that the bitter sweetness of my coffee brings to me.


----------



## Amnesiac

I am sitting quietly after a day of running around getting two vehicles fixed, including having one towed from an entirely different city AND getting it fixed. I'm tired, greasy, and my wallet is quite a bit lighter. In the Jeep, it needed a distributor cap, spark plugs, and an upper radiator hose. The mustang needed two new shocks and the brake lines bled.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Been for my regular blood test, thinking about going to Hastings. We are making marmalade and need some muslin to strain pith and pips, but it's a dismal, cold, grey, misty morning that doesn't encourage me to do anything much but sit and drink tea and coffee.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Missed a big publisher by a hair and wondering if I have the courage to invest in the rewrites they suggest, which aren't bad, but very involved.


----------



## Ma'am

Chris Stevenson said:


> Missed a big publisher by a hair and wondering if I have the courage to invest in the rewrites they suggest, which aren't bad, but very involved.



Yes. Do it. You're welcome!


----------



## Irwin

I've slept most of the day after getting started on Flomax for my enlarged prostate. One of the side effects is drowsiness, which isn't that bad since I'm a big fan of sleeping; it's become my favorite activity. Another side effect seems to be bizarre, vivid dreams, which adds an entertaining element to my sleep, which is fine except for all the sweat that accompanies it, after which, I need to put a towel down before I go back to sleep.  

For email updates on my prostate, contact me at irwinsprostate@gmail.com. Please be patient, since there has been overwhelming interest in the status of my prostate. My newsletter should be out soon.  (just kidding)


----------



## Ma'am

Just got a shingles vaccine and didn't listen when the nurse said to rub my upper arm at the injection site. Now my arm hurts like a mofo, especially since I'm trying to cook dinner. Wish I'd listened.


----------



## Firemajic

I am trying to avoid looking at the elephant in the room... my treadmill.... I know I should... I was doing so good, pounding out 2 miles every day... then I was derailed by all the Christmas festivities and now my treadmill is making me feel very guilty... maybe moving it to the office would alleviate this guilt...


----------



## Ma'am

Firemajic said:


> I am trying to avoid looking at the elephant in the room... my treadmill.... I know I should... I was doing so good, pounding out 2 miles every day... then I was derailed by all the Christmas festivities and now my treadmill is making me feel very guilty... maybe moving it to the office would alleviate this guilt...



I took my treadmill to the end of the driveway and left it there until someone came by and took it. I hated the noise of it and the feeling like I was running on a hamster wheel. I prefer to just run in place while I watch TV (with hand weights) and run through the house on the commercials.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Watching "The Big Heat" starring Humphrey Bogart and Lauren Bacall - The dialogue is superb, a perfect illustration of the scriptwriters art.


----------



## Firemajic

Ma'am said:


> I took my treadmill to the end of the driveway and left it there until someone came by and took it. I hated the noise of it and the feeling like I was running on a hamster wheel. I prefer to just run in place while I watch TV (with hand weights) and run through the house on the commercials.



The only time I run through the house is when I am heading for the kitchen 

I did the Keto diet for awhile and lost 25 pounds, went off it and gained 30... now, I am just restricting my calorie intake to 1000 calories a day, and watching my carbs... that way, I don't have to work out as much... in the summer, I am active so there isn't a problem, but during the winter... wow... those Doritos are catching up with me ....


----------



## Ma'am

Firemajic said:


> The only time I run through the house is when I am heading for the kitchen
> 
> I did the Keto diet for awhile and lost 25 pounds, went off it and gained 30... now, I am just restricting my calorie intake to 1000 calories a day, and watching my carbs... that way, I don't have to work out as much... in the summer, I am active so there isn't a problem, but during the winter... wow... those Doritos are catching up with me ....



It is a constant PITA. My thing is Cheetos.


----------



## Darkkin

Put Rue Dog on his lunge line and went out to shovel the driveway so I could get the recycling to the curb...


----------



## The Green Shield

I'm trying out how to make YouTube videos. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FUOFT2rVyI&feature=youtu.be
Well, managed to figure out (finally) how to record games on my laptop with commentary.  What do y'all think? I was whispering because it's early in the morning and I didn't want to wake anyone up. 

I'll keep making more videos as I practice; just wanted to see what you all think and if there's anything I should improve on.


----------



## River Rose

Waiting patiently for my new cast iron skillet to season in the oven. While I rock in my rocker tapping my toes to bluegrass. Knowing the second the buzzer buzzez it’s go time for me.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Interacting with my buds on FB groups to increase sales, and it's a tough row to hoe. Although, getting some good pointers and tips.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Watching Louis De Bernier being interviewed by the chancellor of Kent university on Kent TV.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Just finished up the final edit of book 2 in the Scremcatcher series. I'll have a last PDF run-though and then it's off to the presses. Whoa, what a bump.


----------



## Irwin

Making spaghetti.


----------



## Foxee

Realizing that going to bed is the right thing to do. Besides, I have a book to read.

...and guilt that I'm still not writing.

Crap.


----------



## raquelle

Irwin said:


> Making spaghetti.


out of squash


----------



## Winston

Watching this:

[video=youtube_share;8gtSNjnjPOk]https://youtu.be/8gtSNjnjPOk[/video]

The YouTube algorithm really does know me.


----------



## Ultraroel

I became a dad 3 months ago and picking up writing again.


----------



## Olly Buckle

sitting up drinking tea at three thirty am waiting for time to elapse so I can take more paracetamol without destroying my liver, and hopefully return to bed and sleep this time.


----------



## Foxee

Trying to jolly myself into going to work even though I'm dreading it. We who are about to die salute you...


Jolly just isn't the word for it.


----------



## cyberfyber

Right this moment sitting in my underwear at this keyboard. 
I WAS wondering what I'd do with my last 20 minutes before dressing up and going out for the day. 
Revisiting this forum after a over a year's hiatus came to mind, and I'm happy for it. ;-)


----------



## River Rose

Want to share?


----------



## Irwin

I'm tossing out (recycling) my old programming books and textbooks. If I ever want to program again, all the info I need is online. Or most of it, anyway. 

I'm saving my old art history books, though. Those are fun to look through every once in a while. History never becomes obsolete.


----------



## REBtexas

Listening to Ancient Vedic Radio


----------



## Ma'am

I am sitting here looking stupid, as usual. Taking a break from cleaning and cooking for the weekend.


----------



## Ma'am

I just feel blah. Winter, blah. The political situation in the USA, blah. BLAAAAAH!!!

Ain't that a shame. My tears fell like rain.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbfMlk1PwGU


----------



## SueC

For no reason at all, I sometimes like to look at pictures of women writers, and sometimes I find they have something to say.


----------



## Mish

I wrote a story dedicated to the flight 752 plane tragedy (some close people died on that plane) for a writing competition, but it's not getting any votes.


----------



## JGSmith35

Still outlining my next project. It's high fantasy so there's going to be a lot of worldbuiling lol.


----------



## Firemajic

Ma'am said:


> I just feel blah. Winter, blah. The political situation in the USA, blah. BLAAAAAH!!!
> 
> Ain't that a shame. My tears fell like rain.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbfMlk1PwGU




Blaaah blah blaaaaaah..... I know, I have had absolutely no desire, or inspiration to be creative, to hang out with friends or do anything that requires me to take the time to make myself presentable... I know everything I should do, but just can't seem to care enough to actually do IT....


----------



## Foxee

Experimenting with baking a sourdough spice cake and it turned out that I had coconut cream instead of cream of coconut...so instead of turning the cake into a coconut cream poke cake I'm going to use condensed milk and some toasted almonds and coconut on top. Taught the daughter fingerloop braiding and she's obsessively turning grocery bags into square braided cord. The guys are watching Eureka on the computer (the rest of us sort of are, too) and peace has more or less descended.


----------



## Ma'am

Waiting for the coffee to be ready and trying to start a short-short story for the Lean and Mean challenge. I have no ideas for this week's prompt, "Valentine's Day." The beginnings and endings are the hardest parts. Also the middles.


----------



## Mish

Ma'am said:


> The beginnings and endings are the hardest parts. Also the middles.



And don't forget the titles too!


----------



## Mish

Recently I've become better at writing a story beginning to the end, but in chunks that seem somewhat disjointed. In theory A should lead to B and B should lead to C. But A, B and C are the free spirited sort who seem to like to work individually, (not as members of a team) just on the piecemeal tasks they were allocated without taking any further accountability of the overall project. It can sometimes be frustrating to convince them that they must work together to create a better story.


----------



## Mish

Mish said:


> I wrote a story dedicated to the flight 752 plane tragedy (some close people died on that plane) for a writing competition, but it's not getting any votes.



It has come to my attention that insufficient discussion has occurred around this burning issue!


----------



## Irwin

I'm working on a new poem about my neighbor.


----------



## Foxee

Having a relatively boring text-discussion with my adult child about how she needs to apply for medical insurance ASAP, a FB chat discussion with my SIL about my adult child taking potshots at my husband and I on social media, and wishing I could go collapse into bed instead of going out and working in the kitchen first.


----------



## Irwin

Studying some poetry.


----------



## midnightpoet

Watching it snow; no unusual in most places, rare here in west Texas.  Big flakes, also.  Maybe 2-3 inches.


----------



## Ma'am

I plan to go out to lunch because it sounds so thrilling that I can't even think about anything else. Whoop!


----------



## Irwin

I'm recovering from my urologist visit. I'm not going to divulge any details, but I think I'm suffering from PTSD. I'm on my second margarita and I'm just getting started. Thank god for tequila.


----------



## Ma'am

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SL0oRcD7t0

Ahem. Excuse me.


----------



## Ma'am

I deserve a "like" for that.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Excuse me Madame, I think you require the 'What song are you listening to' thread. There are actually two of them with slightly different titles.

Meanwhile, pray tell, what were you doing whilst listening to Miss Joplin? Singing along by any chance?


----------



## Ma'am

Yes, singing along. WAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Amnesiac

Just got off the phone with some corporate big-speak blowhard. He started in about, "boiling a frog slowly."

I interrupted: "Boiling frogs?! Holy shit! I LOVE boiling frogs! Once the skin is nice and crispy, it just slides right off the body, revealing all that tender, delicious FROG MEAT!!! HELL YEAH!! Serve it up with a little rice pilaf and a nice chablis..."

Mr. Corporate blowhard hung up the phone. Sooooo glad I don't live/work in corporate life, anymore!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Doing stupid and premature things, like sending out free copies of my book to film directors, producers and others. I even snagged the attention of an actress who wants to read the book and pass it on to her agent and manager. Dear Lord. I haven't even gotten the pitch deck together yet, nor have I a working feature length film script. I have some bites, but I'm CLEARLY not ready to fork over the goods. Wishful thinking can be a rabbit hole.


----------



## Amnesiac

Chris Stevenson said:


> Doing stupid and premature things, like sending out free copies of my book to film directors, producers and others. I even snagged the attention of an actress who wants to read the book and pass it on to her agent and manager. Dear Lord. I haven't even gotten the pitch deck together yet, nor have I a working feature length film script. I have some bites, but I'm CLEARLY not ready to fork over the goods. Wishful thinking can be a rabbit hole.



Just knock it out, Baby!! w00t!


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 25386

Nothing constructive...


----------



## -xXx-

yes.
after research thumbing 6,000 pages,
i settled on an MC name.
thanks so much for asking.


----------



## Foxee

Eating cold pizza that I crafted last night with Irish cream coffee (breakfast of champions) and discovering that the twisted lace stitch with the color change I wanted to do won't work. Stink. I guess I should write something since that won't work.


----------



## Ma'am

I'm trying to buy some more paperback flash fiction collections on Amazon and getting annoyed. (I always keep one in the car for something to do in waiting rooms and such).

For ex., $20 for an unknown author's self-published, 60 page collection, etc. Why would any aspiring author want to ensure that very few people will read their work.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ma'am said:


> I'm trying to buy some more paperback flash fiction collections on Amazon and getting annoyed. (I always keep one in the car for something to do in waiting rooms and such).
> 
> For ex., $20 for an unknown author's self-published, 60 page collection, etc. Why would any aspiring author want to ensure that very few people will read their work.



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1447820975/

Just a thought


----------



## dither

Cursing the weather and right here in the midlands we're the most sheltered. Wouldn't want to be on the west coast right now.


----------



## River Rose

Digging thru 8 inches of fresh snow. Looking for my scattered crystal collection that were peacefully soaking up the full moons energy. When my husband says he did not see them as he plowed over them with the snowblower. Yeah. That’s what I am currently doing. Realizing I will most likely have to wait until the snow thaws to find all of them.


----------



## Foxee

Learning how to crochet an interlocking hearts motif for Victorian-style wrist cuffs while my writing buddy sets up a wiki for getting back into writing collaboratively on a sci-fantasy world we've worked on before. Ignoring dishes and laundry but, sadly, not for too much longer.


----------



## Rojack79

Kicking around a controversial story idea that could lead to a lot of fun if I pull it off correctly. Also working on a Cosmic Horror Story for the fun of it just to see how weird my brain can get.


----------



## Amnesiac

Editing a piece of flash fiction. Interesting thing about flash: For its brevity, it takes so much more polishing! Like, if I'm going to develop characters, a scene or two, have a conflict and a resolution, and keep everything pared down to -1000 words, and for me, mine tend to be around 700 words, then every sentence has to punch Mr. Narrative Drive right in the nuts! So....... I'm editing. Polishing. Kicking Narrative Drive in the crotch with steel-toed boots, then seizing it by its neck and slinging it around the room and yelling straight down into its eyeballs while smiling that gritty, biting-on-tinfoil smile: "You can never have too many scars, Billy!"


But other than that, I'm really not up to much...


----------



## Fiender

Having just finished a read-through of *last* year's NaNo, I'm now looking at this coming year with apprehension towards querying a project of mine. My usual forum of choice has been DOA for a couple of months, and it had a massive writer beware section where you could ask about the recent activity/sales of agents and agencies. I feel significantly less secure sending queries without that resource.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Fiender said:


> Having just finished a read-through of *last* year's NaNo, I'm now looking at this coming year with apprehension towards querying a project of mine. My usual forum of choice has been DOA for a couple of months, and it had a massive writer beware section where you could ask about the recent activity/sales of agents and agencies. I feel significantly less secure sending queries without that resource. [/QUOTE
> 
> I would get that info from the 'Writers and Artists Year Book' at my local library, but I don't know if there is an American version.


----------



## Irwin

I'm eating a hot bowl of Jambalaya, which seemed apropo for this cold, winter day.


----------



## Irwin

Fiender said:


> My usual forum of choice has been DOA for a couple of months,



You must be talking about absolutewrite.com. They obviously didn't have a backup system in place. I hope this  site does.


----------



## Rojack79

Contemplating moving out of my parents house. It feels like the right thing to do at this point but it's also just plain scary. Looking around at roommates right now but boy will it be a fight to leave.


----------



## KenTR

Rojack79 said:


> Contemplating moving out of my parents house...



Can I move in? I'm six months behind on my rent here. Plus, I like the climate in AZ.

Thanks..leaving now.


----------



## Gofa

Im being secretive


----------



## Theglasshouse

Not sure whether to decide to post a short story that is 5000 words long. I submitted it to a contest. I am positive it's my best story that hasn't gotten accepted. I like it better than my published work. If that fails, then I will know by march the 31st or a bit earlier. That and it got good feedback here. That having been said. I signed up to duotrope to look for markets. To workshop it in the speculative area is what I had in mind. Just in case someone wants to look for nits in the grammar. It was proofread by me extensively. Other people thought it was ok with regard to the grammar. I returned to the manuscript to edit again months later. I will read one to two hours of fiction. I am planning to continue reading the best science fiction and fantasy of the year. Maybe fafrd and the grey mouser. I plan to read that to trigger the subconcious, and right now I did a lot of editing of a previous work. I am waiting until some books arrive from the post office (to put the composition principles into practice).


----------



## Foxee

I'm reading Glasshouse's post and being impressed!

...and digesting.


----------



## bazz cargo

Thinking of how to find a celebrity who will  provide me with cover quote.


----------



## -xXx-

i'm being impressed.
read stories, poems.
put a warmth on my day
that a ray or two did not.

really good works!
jussayin'

_*thanks*_


----------



## Foxee

Finally returning to the forum for a lookabout with a bowl of chili and some chips. Just finished mixing up sourdough refrigerator biscuit dough and sourdough dark-chocolate-chip cookies (whaaat? I dunno, ask me later) so life's fairly grand atm. Irish cream coffee after this late supper so entertain me, forum!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Went to see my old friend Jonny D. He is over near Romford, a long drive, so it has been a while and we had a good long chat. He has a nice little studio in the middle of nowhere and we are going to make it a bit more regular and record some of my stories, should be fun.


----------



## Bloggsworth

Watching cricket...


----------



## Irwin

Playing guitar to a jam track.


----------



## Foxee

Casting on.


----------



## Gofa

Using my middle finger to tap on the ipad keyboard and spell out a sentence
and breathing finally i will tap post quick reply


----------



## Amnesiac

Trying to fire up the engines of inspiration. I'm getting spark and fuel... I wonder if the starter's getting ready to go out.


----------



## escorial

@bout to watch...4 whom the bell tolls....much better than the buk


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Agent and I can't figure out why a small publisher has just offered to contract six of my books at once. They are not in a series and this has us baffled. We're texting back and forth about this offer, trying to find the motivation for it, or the snags or loopholes. All these books are in the inventory of my agent and repped by her. So this is a big mystery for now. I'm totally flattered, but very leery about this.


----------



## Mish

I submitted an entry to another writing competition and I feel great. I can't stop reading what I wrote, though mostly due to my editing obsession. Writing is awesome!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Been doing a lot of interviews and guest posts lately. I left that as an option if the reviewer was too back-logged but had space for other ink. So I've been doing a lot of the other ink jobs. Those very long interviews (30 questions plus) take so much out of me. It can take me four to six hours to complete one, and I try so hard not to cut and paste.


----------



## -xXx-

getting ready to take in
fresh air, sunshine and
the kind of cool that comes
easily with this time of year.

lots of good this past week.
time for post-processing
and prep notes.

no.
no one has found my editor.
i scan the paper periodically.
_*nothing*_ right about that.

best,


----------



## Rojack79

Redoing my outline for the third time and admiring my new gun collection. Thank God for taxes!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm scared to death about the launch of book # 2 in my series. I'm just about ready for pre-order, and all ducks are in a row. But I don't want to solicit for reviews until I get the official pre-order pub date. So I'm asking my promo manager what a street team is, because she offered to set one up for me awhile back. I just need someone to hold my hand through this and stop the panic and anxiety attacks. I feel like it's me against the world and, essentially it is, what with all the millions of books I have to compete with for exposure.


----------



## Irwin

Mourning the death of ‘Mad’ Mike Hughes, who could have finally put to rest the crazy conspiracy theory that the world is round. But, alas, it is not the conspiracy theory that will be put to rest but 'Mad' Mike, for his descent was unabated by the parachute, which had been ripped off during launch. RIP Mike.


----------



## Foxee

Battling a headache and trying to pound on a flash fiction for the Lean and Mean prompt. Looks like it won't be done in time.


----------



## Velouremu

Killing time until tomorrow. If all goes well I should be moving to a new place.

apart from that kinda burnt myself, and my phone, out editing my current project(Isekai, but I don't know which direction I'm going yet). So I'm just here trying to be somewhat social as I wait for us to recharge.

Hope the day is going well for everyone else.


----------



## River Rose

Gonna get ready for adult playtime. Playing dress up can be oh so much fun...


----------



## Foxee

Offering some critiques, being thunderstruck by the interview Plasticweld did with Darren, feeling housework stalking me, setting myself to 15 minutes on writing before I get up.


----------



## River Rose

Trying to rest my eyes. Yet,,,tweedle dee and tweedle dumb wont shut the f”@k up. Looking for a few good hunters men who are hungry for a buzz kill. To shut them up. U will b rewarded accordingly.


----------



## SueC

Today I am remembering someone I began my adult life with. I married just one month after my 18th birthday to a man I bore four children with. All through my twenties, I was either pregnant or caring for an infant, so my memory of current events during that time are non-existent. The father of my children and I have not been married for many, many years and yet last week, at this very hour of the morning, when I heard he had died, I was heartbroken. All of our children were in attendance, even though their dad lived several states away from them. My youngest daughter sent out pictures of her dad and the rest of the gang, and seeing him as he was, a loving father, I could not help but cry. His passing was a painful one and for a brief moment he became what we all fear - looking like someone completely unfamiliar to those who knew him; smaller, weaker, no voice. But he knew all of his kids were there at that moment. The night before his death, as I fell asleep, I spoke to him from my heart, saying everything I would say as if I were able to stand by his bed in his final moments. In our life together, he miss-stepped and it cost him dearly. But at that moment in my near-dream, all sins were forgiven, all hurt was safely tucked away in the past.


----------



## Irwin

I'm watching the trees across the street and in the side yard blow in the cold wind. It looks nasty out there this morning. I don't like wind.


----------



## Foxee

Feeling victorious that I finally got a flash fiction done before the deadline arrives! Now to trim and tighten it down to get under the word count. But first a dumb meeting that I don't want to drive to. I really want to just write and edit today.


----------



## Amnesiac

SueC said:


> Today I am remembering someone I began my adult life with. I married just one month after my 18th birthday to a man I bore four children with. All through my twenties, I was either pregnant or caring for an infant, so my memory of current events during that time are non-existent. The father of my children and I have not been married for many, many years and yet last week, at this very hour of the morning, when I heard he had died, I was heartbroken. All of our children were in attendance, even though their dad lived several states away from them. My youngest daughter sent out pictures of her dad and the rest of the gang, and seeing him as he was, a loving father, I could not help but cry. His passing was a painful one and for a brief moment he became what we all fear - looking like someone completely unfamiliar to those who knew him; smaller, weaker, no voice. But he knew all of his kids were there at that moment. The night before his death, as I fell asleep, I spoke to him from my heart, saying everything I would say as if I were able to stand by his bed in his final moments. In our life together, he miss-stepped and it cost him dearly. But at that moment in my near-dream, all sins were forgiven, all hurt was safely tucked away in the past.



(((HUGGGGGGGGGGG)))


----------



## River Rose

SueC said:


> Today I am remembering someone I began my adult life with. I married just one month after my 18th birthday to a man I bore four children with. All through my twenties, I was either pregnant or caring for an infant, so my memory of current events during that time are non-existent. The father of my children and I have not been married for many, many years and yet last week, at this very hour of the morning, when I heard he had died, I was heartbroken. All of our children were in attendance, even though their dad lived several states away from them. My youngest daughter sent out pictures of her dad and the rest of the gang, and seeing him as he was, a loving father, I could not help but cry. His passing was a painful one and for a brief moment he became what we all fear - looking like someone completely unfamiliar to those who knew him; smaller, weaker, no voice. But he knew all of his kids were there at that moment. The night before his death, as I fell asleep, I spoke to him from my heart, saying everything I would say as if I were able to stand by his bed in his final moments. In our life together, he miss-stepped and it cost him dearly. But at that moment in my near-dream, all sins were forgiven, all hurt was safely tucked away in the past.


Hugs. Great big hugs. From one wife/mother to another.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Trying to order the latest version of dragon speaking software. Then getting the microphone as a present this month or on my birthday. My brother is trying to order it for me. That way I can rewrite a story and paraphrase a paragraph as an exercise by not looking at the computer screen or by closing my eyes. I am going to use one of those microphones that are headsets. I am optimistic since the one I am ordering has 100% accuracy. Those are my plans. Also, I am going to master punctuation as a goal. Found this book for that purpose:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00K5WC3XA/?tag=writingforu06-20

This explains hopefully how to write longer sentences with punctuation. I did a lot of research. This is better than the other grammar guides I have found. According to my brother I write too many short sentences one next to each other. Writer's that have the ability to write long sentences have a better style imo. Still working on this. Planning on buying the book today.


----------



## SueC

River Rose said:


> Hugs. Great big hugs. From one wife/mother to another.



Hugs back to you, Rose  What a sweet thing to say.


----------



## Amnesiac

I am about 800 words into a new story, based on a dream I had several years ago. Preliminary working title: "Killing Bigfoot"

(It's not as brutal as it sounds.)


----------



## Rojack79

Got fired from my latest job and wondering just what I'm going to do now. Trying to look on the bright side, getting a new puppy today, so... there's that.


----------



## Foxee

Rojack79 said:


> Got fired from my latest job and wondering just what I'm going to do now. Trying to look on the bright side, getting a new puppy today, so... there's that.


Yikes, sorry to hear about your job!

I'm hiding in my pjs after a day of work and running around in a snowy, blowy day.


----------



## Darkkin

Just took a pan of brownies out of the oven...Now the wait begins.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Dug a channel to help drain water from aviary, daughter commented, "All that practice on the beach when we were kids paid off then"


----------



## Amnesiac

Whenever I make brownies, I think, "Now, the weight begins!" =D


----------



## Amnesiac

Killin' me. I am working on one idea, have another that needs to be written, and a couple of unfinished works that I'm determined to get done! First rule of writing: "Finish your shit!" That's my resolution, this year; finishing all of my stuff!


----------



## Foxee

Taking a break from a day mostly spent in the pursuit of cleaning to eat a quesadilla and wait for the floors to dry. No writing is happening but sometimes other stuff has to happen, too.


----------



## Amnesiac

(thinking about breaking into the neighbor's home and petting their cats. That would make me guilty of being a cat burglar who commits pet-ty crimes.)


----------



## Amnesiac

Currently poking the hornet's nest with a stick and laughing. People were talking about how important babies are, and going on and on about the sanctity of life, etc. It's a topic that's beginning to really bore the shit out of me, so I said, "Babies! I f'king LOVE babies! I have SO MANY recipes!"

........and now we wait. *snicker*


----------



## Olly Buckle

Went and saw Johnny yesterday and we got five short stories recorded, he is going to edit and maybe add some music etc. , then we start thinking where to put them. youtube and spotify spring to mind, possibly a podcast. I am looking forward to seeing what he does with them, he is an experienced music producer who has worked with big names in his time and collected gold and platinum discs.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Trying to get some sleep since I slept too much in the morning. Pretty uneventful but now I have a bit of insomnia that prevents me from sleeping for the time being.


----------



## Foxee

Just got done banging my head against the school's contracted school lunch payment website and screaming a bit. Finally got the money moved to where it goes and now to make Dr. Ziment's Medicinal Chicken Soup (strong garlic soup eaten 1/2 cup at a time) for my hubster who's wheezing with bronchitis.

Because, dangit, I'm a nice person.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I finally purchased and installed the version I needed of dragon speaking 15 the latest version. Now I just need to wait for the microphone once I order it. (1-2 months)


----------



## Ma'am

I am busy being a frazzled mess. Lots of changes in my life right now, aside from the pandemic shutdowns and etc. I have to keep reminding myself that I have everything I need and my loved ones are fine so be grateful, not fearful. It works for a while but then it wears off lol.

It is time to croon.

Papa was a Rolling Stone 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXiQtD5gcHU

(And someday they'll think our current styles are hilarious too!)

Or... Is it time to shop? *Slaps own hand* Purty though, yes?

https://www.ross-simons.com/mother-...VVKF7Ch0cqgJ7EAEYASABEgISyPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Foxee

Finally have come to rest and adding to a collaborative story that a friend and I are writing. It's guilty fun while everything's very serious. Our characters are about to jump off of a roof, chased by gang members, but there will be a twist...in midair. Yay!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Soliciting review requests for the third stand-alone book, and doing it manually instead of going on the lists. Just finished 195 target review solicitations who had previous accepted and/or reviewed the 2nd book in the trilogy. Waiting to get final edits on book three of the trilogy. Preparing several guest posts that I know will be needed shortly.

And trying to keep family members and relative calm from their anxiety attacks over this virus spread. Everything in our city seems to be shut down except for one Dollar store which has bare shelves. Skads of people be laid off or voluntarily exiling themselves to quarantine. Don't mean to de-sensationalize this, but it has gotten overblown to the point of panic and desperation.


----------



## Ma'am

I am eating a sweet potato and waiting for 90 Day Fiance to come on... Did I just admit that?

I told my husband I just feel heavy and weighed down today and then he reminded me that I have one pound weight bracelets strapped to my wrists and ankles lol.

Here are some fun facts about hippos:

https://www.cbc.ca/kidscbc2/the-feed/five-fun-facts-about-hippos


----------



## Foxee

I am finally forcing myself to read all the material from the school district regarding the distance learning measures that start in the morning so that I can direct the kids. With so many people planning classes and meetings on Zoom and other platforms I think our chance to be bored is over. I never really got to be bored, just frustrated when I have to do one thing but would rather do another.


----------



## RWK

Reading Black Atlantic, a supplement for the Degenesis RPG, and taking notes. And listening to music on YouTube.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Probably going to start up my book review re quest campaign, although I sure don't want to run into any more of them who are asking for money. I've seen a dramatic increase in this in the past month. I'm not biting on this. I'm sorry and know that most people are really watching their finances right now, but they will have to work that out.


----------



## RWK

Chris Stevenson said:


> Probably going to start up my book review re quest campaign, although I sure don't want to run into any more of them who are asking for money. I've seen a dramatic increase in this in the past month. I'm not biting on this. I'm sorry and know that most people are really watching their finances right now, but they will have to work that out.



Why not just wait for reviews to accumulate naturally?

Its not like they improve sales.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

RWK said:


> Why not just wait for reviews to accumulate naturally?
> 
> Its not like they improve sales.



I see your point, and correct--they do NOT produce sales. But I figure on doing something rather than sitting on my hands. This virus thing has me stalled out something terrible. The only other distraction I have right now is a book-to-movie deal in the works, which in itself, is the iffiest thing in the world. And at the moment, my sales are dead--no sales--no reviews. "Naturally" is not working for me right now.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Knitting and watching a UK thriller


----------



## Amnesiac

Just finished online traffic school. Got popped for driving 72mph in a 55mph zone. It's better than the speed I usually drive...... Ah well.. LOL


----------



## Foxee

Waiting for my buns to rise.


....shut up!


----------



## Irwin

Recording a song. Next is the guitar part.


----------



## Kopely

I am procrastinating from working on my app. : )


----------



## Foxee

Observing, thinking ***getting interrupted!!***thinking, considering***HEY MOM WHATIFI...!

Who knew that my son would be this lousy at distance learning? Smart kid, ants in pants. I think the isolation is getting to him so we took a walk and he talked a mile a minute.

Poor guy.


----------



## Irwin

Eating lunch, even though it's only 10:30.


----------



## Amnesiac

Kickin' around a couple of ideas that I want to write.


----------



## Foxee

Listening to hold music for the second time today while trying to contact the pharmacy. Ave Maria played on a Squelch-O-Matic from the 1920's by the sound of it. The muzak is turning my brain to a jelly. 

Ah, thank God, that's over. Finally, maybe I can try to pin down my first poem for NaPoWriMo.

I'm hiding in my bedroom while my kids do their school things downstairs and my son (who is the one I'm hiding from) keeps galloping up here to talk to me. ...And here he is again just as I said that.

I'm going to lock myself in the car.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Cursing Foxey, not you Foxee, the one that dug up the holly seedling I planted in the hedge and has now dug a hole in my onion bed, grrr.


----------



## Foxee

That was my no-good cousin, probably, Ollie.


----------



## Ma'am

I am working on a story, after doing three loads of laundry, changing the bed, doing the dishes, taking out the trash and making pasta with doctored up jar sauce and salad. I'm on fire!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Going to bed, it's midnight here. Goodnight.


----------



## Ma'am

I am recovering from a laughing fit. I'm on another forum and sometimes it goes insane before the mods get around to deleting everything.


----------



## Foxee

Going old school.


----------



## Irwin

I just ate too much for lunch. 
It was healthy food,
but gorging nonetheless.
As a side-note,
_nonetheless _is three words
stuck together
into one word.
Is that legal?
Can I do that
when I write
six word poems?


----------



## Olly Buckle

Healthy food notwithstanding, gluttony is nevertheless unhealthy.


----------



## MzSnowleopard

Hanging out in Second Life... yeah, the virtual reality site.


----------



## Irwin

Olly Buckle said:


> Healthy food notwithstanding, gluttony is nevertheless unhealthy.



Buddhists believe that if gluttony (one of the vices) cannot be conquered, any ambitious spiritual pursuit is doomed to fail.

The Budai (the fat Chinese laughing monk) didn't agree, but he was a mythical figure while the Buddha, the founder of Buddhism, was quite thin.


----------



## The Green Shield

Trying to get back into posting in this forum. :3


----------



## Ma'am

I'm condensing and re-doing my photos and feel like crying, especially over my grown kids' adorable baby pictures. I don't really like photos and other memorabilia because to me, they're really just reminders of what you no longer have. 

Well, I do still have them, just not in adorable baby form lol.


----------



## Foxee

Baking cookies and eating my heart out over a relationship that may have gone downhill past redemption. (I can't control what the other person does, you know?)

So I guess tonight I'm a chubby country song.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Dropping my editing and promotion, to relax and watch a movie doc about Santorini.


----------



## SueC

Foxee said:


> Baking cookies and eating my heart out over a relationship that may have gone downhill past redemption. (I can't control what the other person does, you know?)
> 
> So I guess tonight I'm a chubby country song.



Foxee - I keep thinking we should have  "hug" icon down at the bottom with the thanks and likes. Anyway, been there myself a time or two and even though I know it hurts like the dickens, you will be okay. Thinking of you hon.


----------



## Foxee

Sue, that actually does help! Just knowing that there are people who know what it's like helps. I know I'll get through it eventually.


----------



## Ma'am

Foxee said:


> Sue, that actually does help! Just knowing that there are people who know what it's like helps. I know I'll get through it eventually.



Ugh, me too and it does hurt but lesser of two evils is better than the greater of two evils. If someone doesn't value you, screw 'em! Hugs.


----------



## The Green Shield

OK, brainstorming time--

If you were a prisoner of a bandit tribe and suddenly some sorceress comes in and brutally slaughters them (via possession, telekinesis ala Darth Vader) before releasing you from a cage and telling you to follow them, what would your reaction be? 

Because I just finished Chapter One of my fantasy, and I don't think Kovi is reacting in the way a normal person would in that situation.  She's all, "You're deaf as well!  OK, I'll follow you because I'm lost and have nowhere else to go."


----------



## Amnesiac

Started a juice cleanse. The problem is, Kit-Kats and Doritos don't yield very much juice.


----------



## Ma'am

I have three layers of sadness, like a misery sandwich. If they come off at all, they'll come off the way they came on, which is called LIFO by accountants, last in, first out. In the meantime, the only thing that really helps is pizza. Pizza always helps everything.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sleeping. I have had a slight sore throat for a few days, as though I slept with my mouth open, yesterday I was reeling tired all day, but struggled on, today I got up, took my meds and went back to bed, 'til 3pm!, and I am looking forward to getting back there very soon, despite a bit of a lie down about sixish.


----------



## Ma'am

Hope you feel better soon, Olly.


----------



## Amnesiac

Feel better, Olly! The wind in your hair and fields for running are calling!! Tallyho!!


----------



## Neetu

Oh no! Do take care of yourself, Olly. And do that vapour thing you recommended to me!

QUOTE=Olly Buckle;2285524]Sleeping. I have had a slight sore throat for a few days, as though I slept with my mouth open, yesterday I was reeling tired all day, but struggled on, today I got up, took my meds and went back to bed, 'til 3pm!, and I am looking forward to getting back there very soon, despite a bit of a lie down about sixish.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Amnesiac

Ten minutes ago, I just finished a project that is Times New Roman, 12 pt. font, 39 pages, 11,557 words. It is the craziest, most violent, nail-biting thing I've ever written. Nail-biting, because a good portion of it is autobiographical, and it's pretty "strong meat," to borrow a Scottish colloquialism. So, it's off to the cover-designer. I swear, I'd rather take up the butt than to write something of that level of sustained violence ever again. I think I'm going to stick with writing sweet, funny romances. Those are fun and nice and people tend to like those.


----------



## River Rose

Gearing up to go hiking. Forest take me away


----------



## Amnesiac

(I'm already thinking of the next horrific thing I can write.... LOL)


----------



## Irwin

I was just looking through an old Bible that belonged to my late mother-in-law and has an inscription dated 1942.


----------



## River Rose

Writing erotica. My favorite subject.


----------



## Amnesiac

hAPpy sIEtE dE MAYo!!!  I'Ll grink to tHaT! *hic!*


----------



## River Rose

Amnesiac said:


> hAPpy sIEtE dE MAYo!!!  I'Ll grink to tHaT! *hic!*


To funny. Put off on taking a swing at the piñata until the ground stops spinning. Lol.


----------



## Amnesiac

Good idea!


----------



## Irwin

Amnesiac said:


> hAPpy sIEtE dE MAYo!!!  I'Ll grink to tHaT! *hic!*



May 8th is VE Day! In another hour, it will be the 8th in Paris. I'm getting plastered tonight to celebrate!


----------



## River Rose

Irwin said:


> May 8th is VE Day! In another hour, it will be the 8th in Paris. I'm getting plastered tonight to celebrate!


Drink up, me ‘earties, yo ho


----------



## River Rose

Getting ready to go hiking. This is normally a fun thing to do as I am a tree hugger and forest worshiper. Yet it’s May 8th and 38 degrees outside at the moment. So I am pulling back out my winter jacket,hat and mittens. Bundling back up. Gesh. Weather make up your mind already.


----------



## Ma'am

I am sleeping, so everyone be quiet, please.


----------



## Ma'am

I am highlighting my hair, after doing my fingernails and toenails. Next up is a heavy-duty face peel. Why do I primp the most whenever I feel the worst? I wonder if anyone's ever done a psychological study on that. Don't birds and cats obsessively groom when they're agitated?


----------



## Foxee

Yep, you'll be the loveliest hippo ever. I hope the grooming helps the mental state.


----------



## dither

Ma'am said:


> I am highlighting my hair, after doing my fingernails and toenails. Next up is a heavy-duty face peel. Why do I primp the most whenever I feel the worst? I wonder if anyone's ever done a psychological study on that. Don't birds and cats obsessively groom when they're agitated?



Whenever I feel the worst I become the dirtiest smelliest slob imaginable. I might not wash, or brush my hair even, for three or four days or until my wife complains.


----------



## SueC

So I thought I found a publisher for my WIP. I honed the three chapters they asked for, spent days writing a cover letter with intact hyperlinks to Facebook, Amazon and my website, included a synop. Read and re-read the submission guidelines to be sure I had covered all of the bases. In a quiet moment of confidence, I held my breath and boldly hit the "submit" button and saw these words:

WE ARE CURRENTLY NOT ACCEPTING UNSOLICITED MANUSCRIPTS

Why, oh why did they not say that on the first page?

Ugh!


----------



## River Rose

WE ARE CURRENTLY NOT ACCEPTING UNSOLICITED MANUSCRIPTS

Why, oh why did they not say that on the first page?

Ugh! 






[/QUOTE]
Awe. Hugs u


----------



## River Rose

Going to tidy up the joint then hop into my workout clothes and hit the treadmill hard and fast. Nothing like cranking out 4 miles to start the day right. Go get em’ girlie!!!!


----------



## Drain_Fields

I'm waiting for my grades to come in.


----------



## dither

I just double-coated two fence panels with wood-preserver and I'm knackered. Never mind, I'm in no hurry to finish the job.


----------



## Ma'am

I am recovering from the day's small-but-potentially-large problems that keep cropping up when trying to tie up a life in one country and move to another, with the moving date fast approaching. I did not realize my life was so complicated. I'm a bit weirdly flattered lol. Guess I'll slap some dinner together before my TV shows come on.


----------



## Foxee

Digesting turkey tacos and wondering why I'm so tired at 8:30. I had to go nap a bit before starting supper or those tacos wouldn't have happened at all.


----------



## becwriter

I'm coming up for air.

Ben down the rabbit-hole polishing my completed Sci-fi novel...


----------



## Ma'am

Just put a heavy duty peel on my face that's usually done at medical spas. I do it every year. After a couple of days, it peels and peels for a few more days and then, voila, freckles and all that are gone. Glad to get the stinging/burning part over with.


----------



## Crockett

Ma'am  anyone who answers wold/should say the same thing.  "Looking at a computer screen.  "  The real question is..  "What are you thinking right now?" The answer is..  whatever I say will be buried tomorrow on page 22 of all the replies to you and will only be read by a few people from around the world that I don't even know.  That thought initally makes anyone feel small.   But when I hit post and reply,  and then click  X ,  Whatever real life world I was trying to escape from will come zooming back. That too makes a person feel small..  Unless, of course,  you lead and not follow.  Then you have a lot of insecure people flocking to you looking for answers to problems you yourself have never faced.  You look in the mirror or even close your eyelids and feel all of their desires, pain, hopes..  and want to fix all of it at once.  Then realize you are just human and you can't.   Well that's what I was doing.  lol  To answer your question.


----------



## River Rose

Snuggled in my bed under my comfy blankie. Listening to thunder, rain hitting my window. Watching the lightning light up the night sky. Storms bring me such peace and comfort.


----------



## Foxee

Crockett said:


> Ma'am  anyone who answers wold/should say the same thing.  "Looking at a computer screen.  "  The real question is..  "What are you thinking right now?" The answer is..  whatever I say will be buried tomorrow on page 22 of all the replies to you and will only be read by a few people from around the world that I don't even know.  That thought initally makes anyone feel small.   But when I hit post and reply,  and then click  X ,  Whatever real life world I was trying to escape from will come zooming back. That too makes a person feel small..  Unless, of course,  you lead and not follow.  Then you have a lot of insecure people flocking to you looking for answers to problems you yourself have never faced.  You look in the mirror or even close your eyelids and feel all of their desires, pain, hopes..  and want to fix all of it at once.  Then realize you are just human and you can't.   Well that's what I was doing.  lol  To answer your question.


Well observed! This is the problem with escapism, really, you can only escape for a while and there the world is again with all the problems. I've even at times managed to let my problems get totally out of control by ignoring them.

Sure, in relation to the world at large, we're small. If we plug ourselves into a whole internet-worth of human expectation, we're small. But each of us is also a whole world, a whole story, and that is whatever we make it. Neither the world nor the internet define you unless you let them.

Be of good cheer! You are the Independent World of Crockett.  (Hi, nice to meetcha, btw)


----------



## Terry D

My wife and I spent yesterday binge-watching The Stand and discussing the parallels between the movie and the current pandemic.


----------



## Ma'am

I'm trying to get things done and one of the people I'm working with was a poor choice. I'm stuck with him for a couple more weeks, because of a contract that would be more of a pain to get out of than its worth. I find him stupid, lazy, sneaky and quick to get an attitude. 

I can smack him as long as I keep good records proving that he deserved it, right?


----------



## River Rose

I can smack him as long as I keep good records proving that he deserved it, right?[/QUOTE]

Absolutely. Get crackin’ and smackin’. Some ppl need a good smack on the arse to keep them in line.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm losing my mind because my nephew just built me a new computer from the ground up. All my apps and versions were dinosaur old, so the learning curve has been horrendous and nail-biting. I now have Windows 10 and Office Word 365, and those alone have thrown me into fits. I'm tech stupid and I'm just trying to get all my passwords and user names back. And then figuring out if I should transfer all my old doc books into the newer hard drive. Can't find spell check and other such things. Ack. I'm gonna watch movie, if I can figure out how to do that correctly!!!


----------



## Sinister

Currently wrapped up in a robe, listening to David Bowie sing "We Are the Dead" while drinking a Bloody Mary.  Trying to find the inner-resolve to work on writing or a project or, indeed, anything at all ever again.  Think I've turned into a moody goth version of The Dude from The Big Lewbowski.  

-SIN


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Sinister said:


> Currently wrapped up in a robe, listening to David Bowie sing "We Are the Dead" while drinking a Bloody Mary.  Trying to find the inner-resolve to work on writing or a project or, indeed, anything at all ever again.  Think I've turned into a moody goth version of The Dude from The Big Lewbowski.
> 
> -SIN



Keep heart my friend. This is a nasty time for all of us. I can't sell a book to save my life and I don't feel like writing another one as long as I live. My agent is selling out my major book inventory to small presses who pay at least something, so I know the editing is going to clobber me real hard. And I'm critically ill and on oxygen. Guh. Anxiety and depression has doubled. I'll stream laurel and Hardy or something. .......


----------



## River Rose

Sinister said:


> Currently wrapped up in a robe, listening to David Bowie sing "We Are the Dead" while drinking a Bloody Mary.  Trying to find the inner-resolve to work on writing or a project or, indeed, anything at all ever again.  Think I've turned into a moody goth version of The Dude from The Big Lewbowski.
> 
> -SIN


I like your style


----------



## dither

Chris Stevenson said:


> I'm tech stupid and



Got THAT T-shirt. Can't even use the TV remote, I'm not joking.


----------



## Amnesiac

Enjoying a couple of days off. I've been working my arse off at my new job. The pay is good and I love the job, but dear god, I am wiped out.


----------



## Ma'am

I am getting ready to watch a "48 Hours" episode on demand with my sweetie-pie. It is about Lori Vallow, the woman in the doomsday cult who is accused of killing her ex-husband and children. I just love True Crime, though I have to be in the mood for it and won't watch or read some of them.


----------



## Ma'am

Okay, so she was called the most hated woman in the country on the show but it seems to me the woman has truly gone psychotic and believes she has done the right thing with her participation is all these confirmed and likely deaths. I'm glad to know she's off the streets, though. It seems obvious she is not in her right mind but I would really like to know more about the newest (fifth husband). Is anyone else following this bizarre news story?


----------



## River Rose

No. As an Empath it’s to hard for me to watch stuff like that. I know better than to go there.


----------



## Amnesiac

I love stuff like this, because it helps me create convincing villains. No one is villainous because they are just... _bad._ This sort of thing is pretty rare. However, in the name of God, religion, or, "for their own good," people can do _anything_, no matter _how_ awful!

Manson family, Heaven's Gate, Aum Shinrikyo, Rajneeshes, Jonestown, and on and on and on....


----------



## dither

River Rose said:


> No. As an Empath it’s to hard for me to watch stuff like that. I know better than to go there.



I get where you're coming from. I think. And I almost wish that I didn't. It's difficult sometimes.


----------



## Ma'am

There are definitely things I won't watch, though it doesn't even make sense to me sometimes what I want to watch vs. what I refuse to watch.

Especially with the dark clouds over the world right now, I have lowered tolerance for anything negative.


----------



## River Rose

dither said:


> I get where you're coming from. I think. And I almost wish that I didn't. It's difficult sometimes.


I just know my hard limits w stuff like that. It reeks havoc in my mind. I just know better. If I don’t go there,,I don’t have to play as many mind games, in my head.


----------



## Amnesiac

River Rose said:


> I just know my hard limits w stuff like that. It reeks havoc in my mind. I just know better. If I don’t go there,,I don’t have to play as many mind games, in my head.



I get it. I just finished a novelette called, "Punch," that's violent and full of profanity. My antihero is a nasty piece of work, but I give him a (hopefully) compelling backstory and he's relatable enough. Even so, I end up saving him in the end. I didn't know how the story was going to end, but I found that I despised his boss and coworkers far more, and as the story progresses, he decides to stop being violent. And he still finds a way to destroy his boss and the despicable coworkers. (And he wins the girl, in the end!) As I was writing it, I kept humming, "Sympathy For The Devil." LOL

Just to clarify: I don't mind an author or a poet taking me straight to Hell, as long as there is some sense of salvation in the end.  I love all of my characters -- especially the really _bad_ ones, and I can't help saving _them, _too!


----------



## River Rose

Watching Lord of the Rings

Lets go hunt some Ork...


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm at page 345 in editing for the big book. I'll turn it in the publisher in a few days. About 75 left to go. It brought back memories. Just finished watching the remake of the Time Machine. Nothing like Pals version. But okay.


----------



## Smith

Forcing myself to sleep by drinking, because I have to be up in 6 hours MAX for work and "screw you insomnia!"

Go to work on zero hours of sleep, or go to work a little hungover... I'll take the latter any day honestly, so long as I get some sleep.

But I'm going to need to set at least three alarms or else my drunk-butt will never wake-up! lol

Congrats to Chris Stevenson above me. Best of luck to you.


----------



## dither

Smith, if I drink before going to bed I can almost guarantee an early wake-up. At around five am ish it's like there's a blacksmith inside my head clanging and banging. I just crawl out of the sack, get the kettle on,  down a couple of coffees, and I'm good t'go. It works for me.


----------



## Smith

dither said:


> Smith, if I drink before going to bed I can almost guarantee an early wake-up. At around five am ish it's like there's a blacksmith inside my head clanging and banging. I just crawl out of the sack, get the kettle on,  down a couple of coffees, and I'm good t'go. It works for me.



For me it was a quick trip to the bathroom that woke me early, and I had to call into work sick. Can't go back for 10 days, due to the new protocols related to the virus.

I think I'm going to go back to CBD and stick with that from now on. 

Guess I'll try to make the most of it and get a lot done around the apartment. Catch up on some cleaning. Also fixing-up the living room.


----------



## dither

If that CBD is what I think it is, it worked for me I think, when I was working.


----------



## Smith

dither said:


> If that CBD is what I think it is, it worked for me I think, when I was working.



Yeah, I took it back in high-school and it worked wonders. Hoping to have that same kind of experience again. Really helped me sleep and eased the occasional ache (which become more frequent with age, I've heard).

My project of fixing-up the living room turned into a disaster. I bought an entertainment center that made the TV sit way too high compared to the rest of the furniture. I couldn't return it because I bought it from a place that's going out of business; I thought that'd be smart because I'd be more likely to get a good deal, but I wasn't able to return my purchase (I probably couldn't have returned it anyway because of this virus).

So I tried to adjust the rest of the living room to make it work. I wanted to put couch legs that were a couple inches taller, and I wanted to reupholster the cushions on one of the couches so you wouldn't sink when you sat in them.

Well, to try and make a long story short-ish, the guy at the furniture store led me on for the past two weeks. I'd given him one of the couch legs so he knew what needed to be done, so one of the couches was tipped forward so nobody would sit in it. He strung me along, had all sorts of excuses, had me coming back tomorrow after tomorrow after tomorrow.

Today I'd had enough, so I got the original leg back, put it back on, and I'm now doing Plan B which should've been Plan A: sell the new entertainment center, and get another one that's the size I want. Then I'd only be out about half the money.

But when I go to sell it on the Facebook Marketplace, I get a buyer, we schedule a time for them to come get it, and then they no-show ghost me. As in, I messaged them several times and no response. I'd given them the address because I couldn't, like, take it to some public place. No way in Hell could that thing fit in my car. So now I'm paranoid that they're an unscrupulous person. I ended up selling it to my dad instead, who needed one for his room.

Just waiting on the cushions to get touched-up. When I got them back, they were just like I'd asked. And it turns out I didn't know what I wanted, even though I got what I asked for, which was two rock-solid cushions. Took them back, and he's going to replace some of the foam in them with a very low density foam which should soften them up. I was so hyperfocused on trying to get things to level out in terms of height that I forgot a couch is supposed to be comfortable.

There's also a more caveman thing I can do, which is if they're still too tough, I can walk and lightly bounce on them while wearing some clean socks for a couple minutes on each side. That tends to break-in the foam, but you don't want to do it too much or else you'll just ruin them.

I just couldn't stand sitting—I mean, sinking—on a waterbed of a couch, watching TV as if I'm in the front row at the movies. It was ridiculous. Weird things really bother me; I could've gotten used to it if somebody else had spent hundreds of dollars on the entertainment center. But just knowing I spent that much money on something I don't like really aggravated me.

So I absolutely lost my ass money-wise the past couple weeks. I'm not broke but I'm a bit upset about how it all turned out. I tried to do something good, I guess. Maybe that counts for something. My roommate seemed to think so; he feels bad that this all backfired to such a preposterous degree, so he said he's going to buy a TV stand. My dad is the one buying the new entertainment center, and he'll probably come pick it up in the next couple weeks.

Oh, and my driver-side door doesn't open from the inside anymore. At least this is an easy fix.

If the salesman had told me this entertainment center was cursed, I wouldn't have bought the damn thing. Seriously.

I didn't even mention that couch isn't technically mine, nor is it technically the person's who brought it. The roommate who brought it is technically holding onto it for another guy that he knows. And I blew hundreds of dollars on fixing up the cushions on it.

*sigh* I didn't know "valuable lesson" refers to the amount of money you waste learning it. I wanted the couch thing to be a surprise but I'm now worried that it's going to rub him the wrong way. I should've asked. Nobody likes surprises. I don't want my misguided attempt of doing a good thing to create some sort of trust issue.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I must have been about your age when I decided that life was too short for TV and got rid of it. One of my better decisions. On the other hand I had to put up with someone saying 'We have a second hand TV in the loft you can have.' about once a week. Seems they couldn't get their heads around the idea that I actually had too much to do to waste my life on that and didn't want one.


----------



## VRanger

Just put the finishing touches on Chapter 12 of my WIP, which was a totally unexpected project, and may have *zero *chance of being marketable.

About 50 years ago I read a book by a famous author, and it was written about 16 years before that. I've always been dissatisfied in the conclusion to the book, because it left a young character's future completely open, with his primary aspiration unfulfilled. Here's problem number one: it may be my favorite book. If not, it's on a very short list.

The author never wrote a sequel, and I realized a LONG time ago that if there were to ever be one, I'd probably have to write it. This brings up problem number two. He was a great writer, and I knew I wasn't up to following up that book. Writing cheesy fan fiction isn't my thing.

So ten days ago, I had just finished proofing my latest, wondering what to do next. I read that book again, and while it may sound insane, or insanely self-possessed, I decided I could write a sequel which compares favorably to the original. I opened up Word, wrote the first line, and the rest has come along like I'm channeling. Ridiculous. So I've written almost 50K words in ten days, and while I don't think I can maintain that pace, I should finish inside of another two weeks.

When I started, I decided on a tentative scope for the story, but I didn't plot it. Remember, I probably can't market this manuscript. The estate has been very stingy in that regard. So I'm pantsing it for the purpose of "sort of" reading it as I go. LOL If nothing else ever comes of it, I have the satisfaction after 50 years of FINALLY knowing what happened to the hero of that novel, and that satisfies me. I have a few friends who are also big fans of the author, and they are eager to get a crack at it, as is my wife. So at least I'm writing for a very small audience.


----------



## Smith

Olly Buckle said:


> I must have been about your age when I decided that life was too short for TV and got rid of it. One of my better decisions. On the other hand I had to put up with someone saying 'We have a second hand TV in the loft you can have.' about once a week. Seems they couldn't get their heads around the idea that I actually had too much to do to waste my life on that and didn't want one.



My life's not too short for TV, but it's definitely too short for commercials.


----------



## Kopely

dither said:


> If that CBD is what I think it is, it worked for me I think, when I was working.



Some of my friends and clients swear by CBD- pain relief, less stress, less anxiety, better sleep. Cheers!


----------



## Foxee

Trying to chase the kids to bed. Shouldn't they know the way by now?!


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Re-editing a YA distopian novel and promoting four others, taking up my time. As a reward when finished, I'll be able to watch a movie of choice.


----------



## RWK

Working on a novel, a sequel. It's going OK, but only 10k words of first draft so far.


----------



## dither

Kopely said:


> Some of my friends and clients swear by CBD- pain relief, less stress, less anxiety, better sleep. Cheers!



Kopely,

I used CBD capsules for about a year, running up to my retirement, I had aches and pains , of course I did, I'm old, but they helped. Having said that, I started having headaches, I don't HAVE headaches. Apparently there can be side-effects with CBD and headaches is reckoned to be one of them. I quit the CBD when I retired and the headaches stopped. I still got my aches and pains, the backs of my legs play up when I get up in the mornings but it soon passes,  nothing I can't live with.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Personally I find paracetamol good for aches and pains. The pack says 'Take one or two ...' so most people take two, I find one repeated regularly quite effective though.


----------



## Foxee

Hi, dither, fish oil capsules are considered naturally anti-inflammatory and good for your heart, too.

Magnesium deficiency is also common and can contribute to aches and pains.

Sorry, no, I don't have peer-reviewed double-blind studies about this but neither one hurts to try.


----------



## Amnesiac

Also, for deep sleep, I use melatonin.


----------



## dither

Foxee said:


> Hi, dither, fish oil capsules are considered naturally anti-inflammatory and good for your heart, too.
> 
> Magnesium deficiency is also common and can contribute to aches and pains.
> 
> Sorry, no, I don't have peer-reviewed double-blind studies about this but neither one hurts to try.



I take a cod liver oil capsule and a glucosamine tablet every day and I do okay. I just needed a little extra to see out that last year or so.


----------



## dither

Amnesiac said:


> Also, for deep sleep, I use melatonin.



I've always been a lighter sleeper, I try not to think about it now I'm retired.


----------



## dither

Foxee said:


> Hi, dither, fish oil capsules are considered naturally anti-inflammatory and good for your heart, too.
> 
> Magnesium deficiency is also common and can contribute to aches and pains.
> 
> Sorry, no, I don't have peer-reviewed double-blind studies about this but neither one hurts to try.



I don't have to worry about my heart. The wife says I haven't got one. :wink:


----------



## Amnesiac

Melatonin is a natural substance created by the body as a result of being in darkness. Seratonin is what wakes us up. In the age of cellphones, television, and electricity, fluorescent lights, blue light from iPads and smart phones, our seratonin/melatonin balance as AFU. We are staying awake later and later, and finding it more difficult to fall asleep. Chronic insomnia and chronic fatigue syndrome are the most prevalent dis-eases of the modern age.


----------



## Foxee

Fish aren't drugs so you could be okay there! And magnesium is a naturally-occurring thing, too, though it's difficult to get enough of it dietarily.

I hear sleep is natural, too. Wow, we've just got all the natural remedies going on in here!

As for what I'm doing...I'm currently wolfing down a marvelous egg quesadilla that I stuffed with leftover sweet potato, steak, onions, grilled asparagus...and it's fantastic.


----------



## Gofa

Oh noble forum member  Lessening world hunger not by donation but the effort of your own hands

As for what I'm doing...I'm currently wolfing down a marvelous egg quesadilla that I stuffed with leftover sweet potato, steak, onions, grilled asparagus...and it's fantastic.

me I be in a spa pool  these last two hours reading writing (ipad) and coffee as the sun rises to a cold blue sky

time to get out and force any passer by to mentally dress me to avoid trauma   It has been said   When people Compare themselves with others  they are either vain or bitter 
quite frankly I dont give a damn   My black shorts cover the necessary bits and yes it is very cold  i am not pleased to you


----------



## PiP

I am shouting at my new computer which has Windows 10 (I previously used W7). I download a photograph, resize and then save in a dedicated file. When i go to upload the same photo to my blog the photo has dissapeared. It's like they disappear into the Bermuda triangle. The problem only started today. I HATE PGGIN' COMPUTERS!

Rant over ... that feels better ... b r e a t h e ...


----------



## Theglasshouse

I have definitely heard of magnesium's benefits to fall asleep if taken but don't know the dose. Depending on whom you ask a doctor can prescribe it or say no to taking it for long periods of time. If I don't get enough magnesium my heart palpitates. That is if I overdose on caffeine. I haven't taken caffeine in many years. Also, a doctor in the family at least in my case doesn't like me taking too magnesium. Maybe like vitamin D it is toxic and I don't really know. It's probably not easily eliminated by the human body. A blood test also measures your measure of magnesium in the blood. I would do that whenever it felt like I had my heart beating much faster than normal.  Supposedly some people who eat chocolate can also have very little magnesium. It was a very long time ago since I had taken it. So my memory is foggy over the details.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Definitely stick with the natural medication to help you sleep. I am told the natural juices of poppies are good for that.


----------



## Irwin

I eat half a bagel before sleep. Carbs can increase serotonin and tryptophan levels, which make you relaxed and sleepy. I also meditate while lying in bed to keep my mind from racing. Usually, I can fall asleep pretty quickly doing that. 

When I can't fall asleep, I sometimes take Xanax, which knocks me out, but leaves me feeling groggy the next day, so I only resort to them as a last resort.


----------



## RWK

Amnesiac said:


> Also, for deep sleep, I use melatonin.



I have reserve insomnia. I can sleep any time, any where. I haven't had a set schedule in decades, I nap when I feel like it.

Of course, part of that stems from a lifetime of shift work.


----------



## Foxee

Biro said:


> Before then people got up when they woke and slept when tired.


Unless you lived on a farm. Then you jolly well woke up in the wee hours to get a start on milking the cow and doing all the other chores before the real work of the day started. And while 'going to bed with the chickens' was a good idea, there was often repair work that needed to be done into the night before the next day's work could start. And don't forget sick livestock and birthing beasts in the small hours.

My grandparents' place had a large brass bell mounted on the newel post at the top of the stairs outside of their bedroom. They used it to rouse their six kids for breakfast, chores, school, work.


> 8 hours sleep.  Who invented that?


Not my family evidently. Sleep is a sort of frowned-on necessity if not a minor sin.


----------



## VRanger

PiP said:


> I am shouting at my new computer which has Windows 10 (I previously used W7). I download a photograph, resize and then save in a dedicated file. When i go to upload the same photo to my blog the photo has dissapeared. It's like they disappear into the Bermuda triangle. The problem only started today. I HATE PGGIN' COMPUTERS!
> 
> Rant over ... that feels better ... b r e a t h e ...



You almost certainly saved it to a folder you didn't expect to save it to. Go into the application again, do a save as, and look at the target folder path. Hopefully the photo you're missing is also there.

Stuff like that happens to me all the time, and I'll cross my fingers I guessed correctly for you.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Biro said:


> I think that is natural.
> 
> It was only because of the industrial revolution that we had to be at a given place at a given time and left that place at a given time.
> 
> Before then people got up when they woke and slept when tired.
> 
> 8 hours sleep.  Who invented that?



Getting up at particular times was something people in monasteries who prayed at regular intervals started. That was a big proportion of the population in those days. This accounts for clocks being put on churches when they came along, where of course everybody could hear it strike and started adjusting their day accordingly. Before that people did work a set number of hours in the day, but the length of an hour varied as night and day were each split into twelve equal parts, so an eight hour day in summer was a long day's work, in mid-winter a short one, which fitted well with agricultural necessities.


----------



## Foxee

> which fitted well with agricultural necessities.


and roosters.


----------



## Theglasshouse

My pet dog is sick. Hopefully my family copes with the loss if something happens, but we must accept it. I think my feelings are that it was my best pet. But my mother will miss the dog I had. But she is 14 years old. She is the calmest pet dog I ever had. Lots of funny moments, and we never got a puppy thinking she would be jealous. When you accept things you move on and you take things more easily. Emotionally speaking supposedly I have no emotional intelligence. One of the things I know is that it is needed and is more vital to learn how people think regarding feelings. But I assume that is what caused a lot of trouble as well. Having some autism in me makes me emotionally blind in part. Supposedly people who are schizo-affective tend to think this way. It's  reactions to life's moments and recovering supposedly from hard troubles calmly. I feel calm to be honest right now. I hope I say the right words if something bad happens (to comfort those affected by the loss).


----------



## dither

Thinking about having a bonfire. I'm fighting a losing battle with my back garden right now. Lots of undergrowth, garden fairly narrow, not so narrow that  I can't HAVE a fire but everything is so dry at the moment.. We shall see.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> Thinking about having a bonfire. I'm fighting a losing battle with my back garden right now. Lots of undergrowth, garden fairly narrow, not so narrow that  I can't HAVE a fire but everything is so dry at the moment.. We shall see.



Were you aware that there is a government edict at the moment forbidding bonfires? They say they are detrimental to the air quality at a time when so many people have a pneumonic condition. Sounds like a load of old rubbish to me, the improvement of air quality from not flying 'planes and decreased road traffic must far more than off set it.

My theory is that they want you to pay for garden waste bin so they can collect it, compost it, and sell it back to you, making a profit both ways.

Personally I try and compost everything, even sticks. If you cut them fairly small, put them in old plastic bags turned inside out so the black side is outward, have a pee into them, and then stack them in a sunny spot , decomposition is fairly quick. I bury it under my runner beans, they like that all that organic material holds the moisture and don't mind if it is not fully decomposed. The problem with half rotted compost is that the bacteria rob the nitrogen from the soil, but beans fix their own nitrogen.


----------



## dither

No Mr.Buckle, I wasn't aware. The jungle at the bottom of my garden is growing faster than I able to cut it down and dispose of it.


----------



## Foxee

Wishing I could have gone with my family to a friend's get-together today rather than sitting here feeling profoundly physically lousy.


----------



## Winston

/\  *hugs*


----------



## Irwin

I'm recording some music and about to lay down some vocals, which is often painful for me and any potential listeners.


----------



## River Rose

Winston said:


> /\  *hugs*



*Diddo*.


----------



## Tryon

I'm sitting here wondering if I should get my haircut this week.  I'm thinking about a shave, too.  Two bits!


----------



## Foxee

Tryon said:


> I'm sitting here wondering if I should get my haircut this week.  I'm thinking about a shave, too.  Two bits!


Do you actually have barbers open there? We're STILL waiting for someone to able to do this here.

As for me, I'm looking at the forum rather than writing my LM story inspired by a song. *slinks away to get back to work*.


----------



## Irwin

I'm long overdue for a haircut. I may venture out tomorrow. Who'd a thought we'd ever live at a time when getting your haircut could result in your death? Crazy times.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Irwin said:


> I'm long overdue for a haircut. I may venture out tomorrow. Who'd a thought we'd ever live at a time when getting your haircut could result in your death? Crazy times.


I thought about this, it is really 'a time when it couldn't result in your death' that is the short bit of human history. The period before vaccination and then antibiotics was by far the largest part of human history, just not the bit we grew up in.

A very old joke, It comes from an ancient Greek joke book, so about 2,300 yeas old.
Barber; "How would you like your hair cut Sir?"
Customer; "Silently"


----------



## dither

Could do with a haircut here, ought to be able to do it myself really, all I have to do is go over it with the clippers, when I have my hair cut I have it all off, reduced to stubble, but there's always the fear that I shall miss a bit somewhere and so I won't attempt it. I like the Greek joke Mr.Buckle. Barbers and Taxi-drivers, :roll:. Just drive eh?


----------



## River Rose

dither said:


> Could do with a haircut here, ought to be able to do it myself really, all I have to do is go over it with the clippers, when I have my hair cut I have it all off, reduced to stubble, but there's always the fear that I shall miss a bit somewhere and so I won't attempt it. I like the Greek joke Mr.Buckle. Barbers and Taxi-drivers, :roll:. Just drive eh?



I understand u are not confident in shaving your head. Just do it. I live in a world of “Just doing it”. Faith in the best possible outcome. You have got this. What’s the worst that can happen?? It will grow back D.


----------



## dither

Rose, I don't get to see many people here,  thinking about it, a silly old fart like me, they'd probably over look a shabby haircut because of my age, but I DO see people occasionally and, even I , have a little pride.


----------



## Olly Buckle

If you are going to take it all down to the minimum I wouldn't think it a problem, it is when what's left is meant to be a particular shape it gets difficult. You should be able to find out if you missed anything easily enough, if your missus won't tell you a couple of mirrors will.

I went out to my shed earlier and was editing. The cat came by and got on my lap. It is okay when I am reading, but typing annoys her and she soon got down. A bit later, having finished the section I was working on, I went up the greenhouse and potted things on for an hour or so before the missus called me for tea. When she did she heard the cat yowling in the shed. It is a tiny space, she must have got under my chair for me not to have fallen over her on the way out. She was a bit anxious for a while, weaving in and out of our legs like one of those performing dogs does with sticks, but she is her normal self now and when I went out to the shed for something after tea she was straight in and on my lap.


----------



## Matchu

I got very fed up and cut my own hair. 

 Afterward I walked downstairs, and saw my wife and she patched me up toward 'normalcy' as you lovely Murican folks do say.  She said I look 'punky.'  Of course I despaired about my patch a couple of days, I'm over it now.  

I got two days away from the mental health folk, two days off work.  Feeling exhausted, a little sickly myself, and sickly also after my banning from WF[2].  So, so, hello everybody, I'm Mat.


----------



## dither

Sitting here trying to think of something to do. :cookie:


----------



## River Rose

I went on a my usual walk last night. Found the most beautiful Crystal. Carried it with me. Sat down towards the end and set it oh so carefully next to me. Got ready to leave. So I reached down to grab it...
Gone
I was there. With it. 
It was the size of a dime,, thicker.
Cobalt blue
Made of glass. 
I went into panic mode. How could I loose this Crystal 
Dark was setting in
I called my many children to help
me look. (as I am a mom of many. Put them to good use I say.)
Nada
Nothing. 
We even as a team could not find. 
So, now, I make peace knowing it was not mine to find. 
Just mine to relocate to an area it needed to be. 
Still wishing it was mine...


----------



## dither

River Rose said:


> I understand u are not confident in shaving your head. Just do it. I live in a world of “Just doing it”. Faith in the best possible outcome. You have got this. What’s the worst that can happen?? It will grow back D.



 I  just read your post again and thought about your living in a world of " just doing it " and it made me smile. Rose, never in a million years. My whole life is set in stone. Repetition, tedium, safe and secure. My life. What WOULD you make of me? I wonder. You wouldn't be the first person to tell me that what I need is a good kick up the backside.


----------



## dragon_fart

i'm writing these words and listening hippie radio


----------



## River Rose

*UPDATE*
Changed my mind. Going to look for my Crystal. I don’t know how to give up.


----------



## dither

Maybe some things are just meant to be and maybe your not meant to find it, or own it. Like you've played your part in some unworldly scheme. I can't believe I just said that but.... well?....Who knows?


----------



## SueC

Matchu said:


> I got very fed up and cut my own hair.
> 
> Afterward I walked downstairs, and saw my wife and she patched me up toward 'normalcy' as you lovely Murican folks do say.  She said I look 'punky.'  Of course I despaired about my patch a couple of days, I'm over it now.
> 
> I got two days away from the mental health folk, two days off work.  Feeling exhausted, a little sickly myself, and sickly also after my banning from WF[2].  So, so, hello everybody, I'm Mat.



Hi Mat. Welcome


----------



## SueC

I'm watching golf. Well listening to golf as I type here. I'm feeling bad - my compassion seems to be waning. Admittedly, the virus has not affected me personally - I am well, so is my family. I have not lost a job; I am not struggling as many are; I know no one personally who has died. But I have grown weary of the constant emotional outpouring in everything I see. The news programs I watch; the commercials that sustain them. Then there's the protest and I get it. I know why people are angry, upset and I hope the steps they've taken really, truly work towards healing our country. I will do my part, that's for sure. I want peace for all of us.

But I can't remember the last time I laughed. Oh wait. The Progressive Insurance Commercials still can make me laugh, but even they seem to end on the we-are-here-for-you note that is getting hard to get down. Sometimes, but not this one. Ha ha ha! Gee, that felt good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0yT5XWjldo


----------



## Olly Buckle

Ahh, insurance, do you know about the life insurance salesman who was trying to sell his product to a rural yokel? The yokel just couldn't get his head around the idea, finally the salesman said,
"Look, you like a bet don't you?"
"Yes"
"Well that is all this is, it's like betting on how long you live."
"So what happens if I die?"
"You win!"


----------



## PiP

Working through the publication schedule for Flashes. We have some great submissions in the pipeline! Go on... take a peek at our latest publications 
https://www.flashesofbrilliance.org/


----------



## Matchu

Mummy is so politically incorrect on the Facetime:  "What about white folks died in the police custody!" she demands...nothing straightforward in this world.

"I love you Mummy, bye, bye, bye," is our usual situation, twigged on-line for an extra thirty seconds, thumping the plastic crap with fat thumbs. "Oops-a-daisy."

"What's that bitch wanting?" says my wife, and sympathetic. "I brought you a coffee," she says, strategy to get me up off the sofa, and shopping.

"She called to say she loved me, and she really hates you, heh heh, heh heh heh, give her a call, baby.  I'm so tired," I say, "I cannot imagine shopping on my own."  I cough.

"Get ta fakk shop" she says, "I'm cooking you." 

 I understand my lady is cooking a piece of cow.  I'm so sick now I ate the side of cow.  She let me, she just watched me eating, like a plan of evil feeding, that's her plan.


----------



## River Rose

From my bedroom window, I am watching some of my children dare each other to jump in the pool with their clothes on. 
Yeah,,,the are not coming in the house until they drip dry.


----------



## Irwin

I'm about to take my dog out to play fetch. He's going blind, so he has trouble sometimes--especially on cloudy days when there are no shadows, but boy does he love playing! He jumps up and down and spins around (sometimes running into things) on our way out into the yard with the ball. Sometimes we play soccer where I run around kicking the ball and he chases me--leaping and barking. My elderly neighbor said she enjoys watching us.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I looked out my old bee suit and veil and sorted out two wasps nests yesterday, one under a window behind an airbrick, the other in a bird's nesting box. I made the suit myself from a heavy duty, double breasted boiler suit and the veil with steel mesh from a spark guard. I have commercial ones I bought when I started, but they are rubbish by comparison, even bees would get through them at times, and for wasps you want real security. The suit has cuffs and ankles made from the stuff they use to hold feathers in good quality pillows so they tuck right into your boots and come down over your gloves. I had to wear a shirt and trousers under the commercial one, but mine is fairly loose and I just wear underpants under it, very good on a hot day.

Today we went for a walk, we have been exploring local footpaths and took a circular route, about three miles. Beautiful countryside round here and some great views across the Rother river valley.


----------



## dither

Agonising over who to call. I've got small repair-jobs that need doing in and around my place and I can't face getting screwed by a cowboy. I can't face interacting with another human-being to be honest, but what can I do?

Feeling pretty desperate right now but it'll pass.


----------



## bdcharles

dither said:


> Agonising over who to call. I've got small repair-jobs that need doing in and around my place and I can't face getting screwed by a cowboy. I can't face interacting with another human-being to be honest, but what can I do?
> 
> Feeling pretty desperate right now but it'll pass.



I'm in the same boat jobswise. I do find those review-driven sites (checkatrade, ratedpeople etc) are quite handy for weeding out the cowboys, as are local social media groups. (though they can be  bit more hit and miss ime)


----------



## dither

Trouble is bdcharles, we see such awful stories in the newspapers and on tv.

Long time ago now, we had a fence put down one side of our back-garden. As soon as he'd left we arrange for someone to take it down, cart it to the local tip, and put up another one. We paid double for one fence and it wasn't cheap.

Apart from being screwed, financially, it's the indignity.

Also, like I said, I just can't face people nowadays. I just want to crawl into a hole and stay there. Best not to go off on that one.


----------



## dither

Biro said:


> Try not to dwell on that dither.  You certainly arent the only one.
> 
> The internet can be your friend sometimes and their are websites that list tradesmen and there are reviews regards their work.  Try an hour searching stuff out.  It may make you feel a little more confident.



Been there done that but I don't have the confidence.


----------



## bdcharles

dither said:


> Been there done that but I don't have the confidence.



Could try doing it yourself. That's why it's called DIY  I'm building a decking at the moment and it's quite a fun project.


----------



## dither

The answer to your suggestion Mr.Charles is in the quote and besides, we're talking plumbing and carpentry here, it just isn't possible. I muddle along hoping that maybe I'll find a way out, what's that saying? "while Rome burns"? Well, no flames yet but dilapidation beckons, and that's just me,  living in a dream-world, but who's to say it won't happen?


----------



## River Rose

dither said:


> Agonising over who to call. I've got small repair-jobs that need doing in and around my place and I can't face getting screwed by a cowboy. I can't face interacting with another human-being to be honest, but what can I do?
> 
> Feeling pretty desperate right now but it'll pass.



I have an idea.
We can tag team. I have no prob getting screwed by a real cowboy. Then once I tame him,,I will turn him over to you.


----------



## Olly Buckle

River Rose said:


> I have an idea.
> We can tag team. I have no prob getting screwed by a real cowboy. Then once I tame him,,I will turn him over to you.



Whilst I have been posing as an elderly gent from Sussex for years I feel the time has come to reveal ...


----------



## SueC

dither said:


> Trouble is bdcharles, we see such awful stories in the newspapers and on tv.
> 
> Long time ago now, we had a fence put down one side of our back-garden. As soon as he'd left we arrange for someone to take it down, cart it to the local tip, and put up another one. We paid double for one fence and it wasn't cheap.
> 
> Apart from being screwed, financially, it's the indignity.
> 
> Also, like I said, I just can't face people nowadays. I just want to crawl into a hole and stay there. Best not to go off on that one.



Dither, is this something new or has it always been an issue?


----------



## dither

SueC said:


> Dither, is this something new or has it always been an issue?



No, cowboy tradesmen have been around for ever.

Just like my problems.

SueC, there's nothing to be done about it, best not go there eh?


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> Whilst I have been posing as an elderly gent from Sussex for years I feel the time has come to reveal ...



Yee'hah Mr.Buckle. Yee'hah!


----------



## dither

Waiting for my neighbour to finish pottering about in his garden so I can go out and do some pottering of my own.:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## dither

River Rose said:


> I have an idea.
> We can tag team. I have no prob getting screwed by a real cowboy. Then once I tame him,,I will turn him over to you.



Lol, sounds like a plan.


----------



## Amnesiac

Had the following conversation with a non-military fella, the other day:

Him: "Man, I love hunting!"
Me: "What do you like to hunt?"
Him: "Pheasant, deer, dove, duck... Do you hunt?"
Me: "I have."
Him: "What do you hunt?"
Me: *shrug* "People."
Him: *blink blink*
I walked off, snickering to myself... LMAO


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Trying to think of the best way to launch my last book in the Screamcatcher series. It is a remake, or comparable treatment, of George Knapp's The Hunt for the Skin Walker, only in a truly unique sense of the most haunted property in the U.S. He gave me a thumbs up on my fiction rendition and theories and wished me well. All I had to do was inject my own YA paranormal investigation team into a similar setting and then watch all hell break loose. I'm very happy this journey is over, but I will miss my characters terribly. It is the first series (trilogy) I have written in 36 years, therefore a milestone I never thought I would accomplish.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am reading some books on craft. I haven't been very active posting since I have been reading a lot of long books on how to write. My psychiatric medicine does have side effects. I may have to change it since I sometimes have too many side effects I experience from time to time. I've been researching how to describe. Newspapers, fiction, nonfiction, and watching videos can help someone who writes stories to describe better. Also looking up entries in an encyclopedia will give you a visual description written in words. This was how I wasted my time the last two days. So no regrets since I felt I made progress.


----------



## dither

We had rain in the night and it's raining now, not heavy, but it's just a dreary grey wet and miserable day here. No gardening, no reading, nothing. It's wall to wall boredom.:nightmare:


I just checked out the local weather forecast, it's not good, rain on and off all week.


----------



## River Rose

You can always read. 
Those are my favorite days.
Listening to the rain knowing the world will go on without me
Curled up w a book by the window.


----------



## dither

To be honest Rose, I don't really mind the rain, well, I wouldn't if my scruffy unruly garden wasn't gnawing at my senses. I don't have any books here and I can't get into my local library  so..........](*,)


----------



## Olly Buckle

Youngest daughter's 28th birthday yesterday, so we all went to Kew Gardens, you can all do it together and it's easy for unsocial distancing.

I took the eight books I have read during lockdown and she chose four of them. How can you possibly not have any books, Dither? I still have enough reading to take me through to the end of the year if we get another wave and lockdown comes back.
I remember when that youngest daughter was four someone said on the radio that the average household has fifty books and she rushed upstairs and counted her books, It was over two hundred. Of course most were picture stories, and some inherited from her big sister, but still four times as many as the average household. 
I got rid of a lot of books when we moved last year, but I still have five eight foot bookshelves in my shed and a family bookcase indoors.


----------



## dither

Mr.Buckle,

I have very few books at home, always relied on the library and online free-reads.
My computer has a problem that prevents me from reading online and I can't get into my library.


----------



## Jp

Listening to The Highwaymen - It is what it Is


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

Taking a break from mending a semi-major plot hole I discovered while editing to focus on something else for a few, so I'm half-watching a movie while browsing here. Oh, and I'm thinking about having a glass of wine. LOL Maybe it will loosen up the thought process.


----------



## dither

50,

I find that booze loosens the thought process alright but it also loosens  the motivation to get it down.
Good luck with that.


----------



## 50shadesofdoubt

Nah, for me, one glass is a motivator. It allows me to shake off all the wandering thoughts that riddle my mind when I get 'stuck'.


----------



## dither

Waiting for my neighbour to go indoors so that I can go out into my back-garden.:roll:
Won't be long, she just pops out for a quick smoke, a few puffs and she'll be gone.
Should be all clear by the time I've my gardening-kit on.


----------



## dither

Nah, nothing J and/or S I'm afraid, I'm just a boring old fart who doesn't like people or being too close to cigarette-smoke.


----------



## midnightpoet

Trying extra hard to keep from losing my mind...](*,)


----------



## dither

midnightpoet said:


> Trying extra hard to keep from losing my mind...](*,)



Got _that_​ T-shirt.


----------



## Smooth Jazz and 45 ACP

Contemplating if I should put another $500 into my student loans, or spend it on more tactical gear I don't need :-k


----------



## Amnesiac

Go with more tactical gear. The loan will still be there, (like a corpse strapped to one's back), but tactical gear!! Holy shit!! Pull the trigger! (Metaphorically AND literally!)


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Doing a final proof read on the ARC of the last book in the trilogy. This will be my sixth pass, and I'm not looking forward to it, but it has to be done. Other than that, keeping up with my walking routine--at least a mile a day or less to help with cardio.


----------



## dither

That's the one thing that I miss with this covid business going on.
Many years ago now, a chiropractic told me that the best way to exercise was to have two twenty-minute walks a day and that I should walk fast enough to work up a sweat. A good cardio workout and good for the joints. Apparently.
There's a fairly steep hill out of town, I can usually do the walk from home and back again in about forty minutes, and   I hurry, it seems to work for me.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Totally agree about the forced walk to break the sweat. It also helps with a diet to burn calories.


----------



## Smooth Jazz and 45 ACP

I ended up doing both. My wallet now hurts a bit more than I want it to, but I‘ve satisfied both my urge to be responsible and my kit cravings!


----------



## dither

Me? I'm sitting here waiting for the day to end, so I can go to bed, get up in the morning,  then sit and wait for another day to end, and so it goes. I have got to phone and arrange for an engineer to come service our boiler sometime and I'm dreading it. Don't go there, just..... don't.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> Me? I'm sitting here waiting for the day to end, so I can go to bed, get up in the morning,  then sit and wait for another day to end, and so it goes. I have got to phone and arrange for an engineer to come service our boiler sometime and I'm dreading it. Don't go there, just..... don't.



Don't talk to me about boilers, new circuit board, and then the pressure kept dropping, leak in the heat exchanger. I have to go up in the loft and top it up every so often. However, found the right one on ebay and it arrived this morning. Brother in law is going to come down and fit it sometime, he's a devil for a job, took all his downstairs walls out during lockdown and put steels in so now instead of a tiny living room, dining room and kitchen he has one big room with a newly fitted kitchen at one end, then he insulated the outside of the house and remade the garden. I think the sister in law is quite glad he can get out to do other people's houses now


----------



## dither

I'm thinking about replacing mine and it's not quite a year old. Controls too complicated, and before you respond to that I don't even know how to use the TV remote. I'm serious.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

dither said:


> I'm thinking about replacing mine and it's not quite a year old. Controls too complicated, and before you respond to that I don't even know how to use the TV remote. I'm serious.



Yo, on that. My sister just got the fire stick thingy, which she is running off my internet, and she and my BIL can't even figure out the controller and get the stations or programs they want. It's a confusing mess, even after reading the directions.

Me? I have a ton of emails today that I haven't opened yet. Half of them are publisher submissions and the other half are review requests. God, I'm just hoping for any type of good news either way. Have a marketing day running today--time to see if it was money well spent. Promotion is really killing me--nothing seems to be working and the first in the series took a best YA book award. Just can't figure it. Oh, well. We forge on.....


----------



## dither

Chris Stevenson said:


> Yo, on that. My sister just got the fire stick thingy, which she is running off my internet, and she and my BIL can't even figure out the controller and get the stations or programs they want. It's a confusing mess, even after reading the directions.
> 
> Me? I have a ton of emails today that I haven't opened yet. Half of them are publisher submissions and the other half are review requests. God, I'm just hoping for any type of good news either way. Have a marketing day running today--time to see if it was money well spent. Promotion is really killing me--nothing seems to be working and the first in the series took a best YA book award. Just can't figure it. Oh, well. We forge on.....




Good luck with that.


----------



## Olly Buckle

There was always the immersion heater in the top of the tank, but it must never be switched on or we would never recover from the grinding poverty caused by the electric bill.

News of the World? Observer in our house, and I have *never* lived in a house with net curtains.


----------



## Turnbull

I'm watching clips of Deep Space Nine instead of writing.  I'm regretting lots of decisions in life right now, mainly not doing enough stretching before I got plantar fasciitis.  

Time to stretch.


----------



## dither

Biro said:


> Get the old coal fire going.
> 
> Give it a good rake to get rid of ash and last nights slack.........Put some fresh coal on.........Then open the damper up the chimney.........Open the bottom of the grate to let the air in.......Then the News of the World front page to draw it up and get it going ........Put it across the chimney opening and hold tight as it roars up the chimney until glowing red and just pulling the newspaper down just before it catches fire.
> 
> Then while your waiting for ages for the water to get hot and breathing in those smokey coal fumes in the living room.  You can toast some Piklets on the glowing fire......they always seem to taste better when all sooty from coal smoke.
> 
> Remember all the rows when somebody had left the hot water tap on and there was no hot water?  So the old man would be boiling saucepans full of water on the gas cooker to wash up.
> 
> Amazing how the coal fire was the only form of heating for the entire house and in the winter you woke up with ice on the inside of the bedroom window with the net curtains stuck in it.



Happy days Biro, happy days.


----------



## Olly Buckle

I was working out; I have finished writing and found the places for chapters to start. So all together it is 49432 words, but that includes the word 'chapter' thirty times and the written numbers one to thirty, so that's sixty eight words, because of twenty one to twenty nine. 68 from 100 is thirty four, plus thirty two gives me forty nine thousand three hundred and sixty six words of actual story. I'll probably find something to edit and change that tomorrow, but it actually might be done.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Now I am wondering how many of the new generation could do that sum without a calculator?

Here's one Dither and Biro, remember learning your times tables? I bet they think it a waste of time nowadays, it doesn't fit with modern learning, can't do 'Parrot fashion'. Actually I find it endlessly useful, a flower bed so long by so wide wants so many grs of bone meal per square foot, I have it instantly. How many turfs to lay a lawn, got it!


----------



## dither

We were made to recite our times-tables as though they were poems, I actually didn't mind, arithmetic  came easy to me, and yes, it has been , as you said, endlessly useful.


----------



## Olly Buckle

We did the reciting, but then we had a teacher who used to go round the room asking for specific ones, quick fire "Buckle, seven sevens, Carpenter, five sixes ..." You had to come back instantly or someone else who had their hand up got it, no starting at one you know and reciting it in your head 'til you got there.


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> We did the reciting, but then we had a teacher who used to go round the room asking for specific ones, quick fire "Buckle, seven sevens, Carpenter, five sixes ..." You had to come back instantly or someone else who had their hand up got it, no starting at one you know and reciting it in your head 'til you got there.



Yep, we had that. But I rarely got challenged because it just came naturally to me. I used to get told off a lot for not writing down the long multiplication and division because, most times, I'd worked them out in my head.


----------



## Amnesiac

Sitting at my desk for the first time in over a week. My job at Home Depot is grueling. I come home dirty, sweaty, tired, and sore, and I love it!! My 90-days as a temp are up on the 10th of August, but my schedule already surpasses that date, and I've been encouraged to take forklift training. I'm looking forward to it. Within the year, I expect to be promoted. Everyone likes me and respects my work ethic. With the exception of a 30-minute lunch and two mandated 15-minute breaks, I don't stand around. Ever. If something is hard or calls for heavy lifting, I'm the first one to say, "Let's get it done!"

It feels like I've found my tribe.


----------



## Irwin

Amnesiac said:


> Sitting at my desk for the first time in over a week. My job at Home Depot is grueling. I come home dirty, sweaty, tired, and sore, and I love it!! My 90-days as a temp are up on the 10th of August, but my schedule already surpasses that date, and I've been encouraged to take forklift training. I'm looking forward to it. Within the year, I expect to be promoted. Everyone likes me and respects my work ethic. With the exception of a 30-minute lunch and two mandated 15-minute breaks, I don't stand around. Ever. If something is hard or calls for heavy lifting, I'm the first one to say, "Let's get it done!"
> 
> It feels like I've found my tribe.



That's great! It's good to feel like you fit in somewhere.


----------



## Amnesiac

Thanks. Last time I felt like I fit in, I was in the Army.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Can't stand the 'skiver' attitude myself, why not get stuck in? There have been a couple of times when I did and a foreman said 'What are you doing finishing it in an afternoon? That's two days work, you're spoiling it for everyone.' That's the point when I know 'I won't last here', it makes the day a drag going on like that, like the bloke in Catch 22 who did all the boring stuff because he was going to get killed soon and he wanted his time to seem as long as possible. Doh !


----------



## dither

Olly Buckle said:


> Can't stand the 'skiver' attitude myself, why not get stuck in? There have been a couple of times when I did and a foreman said 'What are you doing finishing it in an afternoon? That's two days work, you're spoiling it for everyone.'



I had plenty of that in my time, but rarely on the night-shift, night-shift-workers really are a different type of person. I don't know why, maybe because we always seemed pushed for time, there were deadlines to meet, and if you didn't pull your weight or at the very least, give it a go, you didn't last long.


----------



## Amnesiac

My philosophy has always been, "Eight hours a day for eight hours pay." It's called "work." If it wasn't work, it would be called something else, but if I'm being paid to work, then dammit, I'm there to _work_! Everyone else can do whatever they want. Not my business, but as for me, I'm going to bust ass. My hands might get dirty, but my conscience is clean.


----------



## Turnbull

Right now I'm watching two set violin on youtube, and simultaneously puttering on these forums so that I get the motivation to write something.  I'm at the coffee shop, enjoying my day.  For COVID reasons not working, but hopefully that changes soon.


----------



## Taylor

Watching CNN and learning that Regis Philbin died at 88.  What a great legacy he leaves behind.  Perhaps the greatest talk show host of all time.  So witty.  And always upbeat. He will be missed...


----------



## The Green Shield

Realizing I need to get back to becoming a more active member here. :3


----------



## Matchu

I got 'managered' today.

'Hey you can't do 7 twelve hour shifts in succession, buddy...'

'Thank the Lord I was going to jump off some cliff, and probably Friday.'

'Who wrote this rota! Take the rest of the day away, and write your stories, and post that shit on writing forums.'

'I love you so much, can you be my boss forever, daddy?'


----------



## Theglasshouse

I ordered some unnecessary things this month which were some craft books which didn't teach anything. Craft books can be useless and unnecessary imo and I'd rather learn from a teacher. I am considering the masterclasses that have some interaction or a workbook. Especially since craft books are not a very effective way to learn writing. I have been "kind of lucky" to be published. I write by instinct without resorting to looking for sources for inspiration. Anyways I wish there were some other alternatives. I need a basic writing crash course. For 180 dollars for a pass it won't break the bank. Currently, put up an expensive craft book up for sale. So I can give it a try next month. That will help pay for the pass for a year. In the meanwhile what I can I do is read. I am afraid of writing since there's this specific idea in my head off a story and I can't write it since I need to learn more about how to write a quick draft. I know people have said to trust the writing process because it works for them. But nothing happens here locked up in my house to use as inspiration. Not to mention it's been troublesome to find sources of inspiration that will work for me. This isn't me complaining by stating how sometimes I get inspiration. But I don't want to get inspiration if that makes sense. I want to constantly write stories. I admit I don't watch tv. Reading something I like has been troublesome. Since I need to like what I read. But I did find some free books. So that's what I will be reading. They always offer free downloads on amazon. I am reading some historical documents to see if that inspires me. I will however sign up to a service to read books online. So I want to write frequently but don't seem to know since I am still very much beginning imo. I hope to read more of the things I'd like to wish I had written.


----------



## SueC

Taylor said:


> Watching CNN and learning that Regis Philbin died at 88.  What a great legacy he leaves behind.  Perhaps the greatest talk show host of all time.  So witty.  And always upbeat. He will be missed...



People who are always upbeat are hard to find these days - we need to cherish them.


----------



## The Green Shield

I'm excited at the prospect of the workload at my job. It's funny how my brain works like that -- before it comes, it's all antsy and scared but when it does? It gets excited. xD 

I suppose I shouldn't be too surprised. Brains are complicated little wrinkled messes. 

*sees thread title*

Being reflective.


----------



## dither

I think that finally, having retired just before Christmas, and having sat around doing absolutely nothing every day since, I'm coming around to accepting that I need to do something with my life, am in good health and feeling a bit of a fraud. Every morning I get out of bed for no other reason than I've tired of staring at the ceiling. Ablutions performed, I'll have a mug of tea and before the mug has had time to cool it'll be filled with coffee. A couple of hot-crossed buns or a light snack made up of yesterday's leftovers from dinner and that's it. Roll on bed-time. Through out the day I shall look in here hoping to see something that I might feel like responding to.

I don't miss the job that I had when I my working life ended and anyway, with this covid thing going on, catching a bus every night, would there have been a bus to catch when this pandemic first struck ? I don't know, would not have been an option. I was asked to work on, I think I could got some sort of semi-retirement arrangement, but I think I might have felt slightly embarrassed about that, wouldn't have wanted look like a hanger-on. Anyway, it wasn't going to happen, I don't miss the job or the people I worked with, I can't say that it was the happiest part of my life but hey! I put in the shifts, I did the work, it paid the bills, and I've moved on but that's not entirely accurate though is it, that's my point, I HAVEN'T moved on, I haven't MOVED.

It might even be that I actually roused myself at around five thirty  so that I can get to my local Co-op or Aldi store before they've opened for business to beat that "madding crowd", now where does that come from? I do that twice, maybe three times a week. Whatever.

I shall eat my next meal at around two pm. and most definitely not before, it's so easy to get into eating out of boredom and, although I've never had a problem with my weight, have always eaten pretty much what  I like whenever I like, I really don't want to go down that route.

As the old Beatle track goes..... It's just another day.


----------



## SueC

Today I am trying to prepare myself for a decision I have made. I am going to cut my hair! Well, I'M not cutting it. I'm going to a very high priced salon (for me anyway) to have it done. I always said I would cut it when it turned gray, but I am finding out that redheads don't turn gray - they fade. It is convenient hair. If I wake up and the braid is still intact, I am good to go for the day. With shorter hair, there will be more work, and I've never had wash and go hair. But I think I'm ready for it. At any rate, after fifteen years or more and now being down to my waist, still thick and curly, I believe it is time. I have straightened it in the past (ala my profile picture) but it's too long to continue doing that. I've had this appointment for over two weeks now, and still have two more to go - they were pretty booked up, I guess, and I did request a stylist that knew how to cut curly hair.

So I went online to find pictures of what I think might work for shoulder-length hair. I was dismayed that any pictures of more mature ladies were all gray-headed. Anything younger (why are young women not considered "mature?") looked in great need of maintenance - shaved up one side and falling over one eye seemed to be common. I think I have found a compromise in the pictures below - hopefully anyway. I'll post the results if anyone is interested.  Any suggestions? Shorter, longer, not at all?


----------



## dither

I'm looking forward to having my hair reduced to stubble as soon as I can get on a bus to where I've been having it done every summer for a few years now.


----------



## Olly Buckle

SueC said:


> Today I am trying to prepare myself for a decision I have made. I am going to cut my hair! Well, I'M not cutting it. I'm going to a very high priced salon (for me anyway) to have it done. I always said I would cut it when it turned gray, but I am finding out that redheads don't turn gray - they fade. It is convenient hair. If I wake up and the braid is still intact, I am good to go for the day. With shorter hair, there will be more work, and I've never had wash and go hair. But I think I'm ready for it. At any rate, after fifteen years or more and now being down to my waist, still thick and curly, I believe it is time. I have straightened it in the past (ala my profile picture) but it's too long to continue doing that. I've had this appointment for over two weeks now, and still have two more to go - they were pretty booked up, I guess, and I did request a stylist that knew how to cut curly hair.
> 
> So I went online to find pictures of what I think might work for shoulder-length hair. I was dismayed that any pictures of more mature ladies were all gray-headed. Anything younger (why are young women not considered "mature?") looked in great need of maintenance - shaved up one side and falling over one eye seemed to be common. I think I have found a compromise in the pictures below - hopefully anyway. I'll post the results if anyone is interested.  Any suggestions? Shorter, longer, not at all?
> 
> View attachment 25969View attachment 25970



You could get a very large bow


----------



## SueC

Olly Buckle said:


> You could get a very large bow



Very funny!


----------



## Taylor

SueC said:


> Today I am trying to prepare myself for a decision I have made. I am going to cut my hair! Well, I'M not cutting it. I'm going to a very high priced salon (for me anyway) to have it done. I always said I would cut it when it turned gray, but I am finding out that redheads don't turn gray - they fade. It is convenient hair. If I wake up and the braid is still intact, I am good to go for the day. With shorter hair, there will be more work, and I've never had wash and go hair. But I think I'm ready for it. At any rate, after fifteen years or more and now being down to my waist, still thick and curly, I believe it is time. I have straightened it in the past (ala my profile picture) but it's too long to continue doing that. I've had this appointment for over two weeks now, and still have two more to go - they were pretty booked up, I guess, and I did request a stylist that knew how to cut curly hair.
> 
> So I went online to find pictures of what I think might work for shoulder-length hair. I was dismayed that any pictures of more mature ladies were all gray-headed. Anything younger (why are young women not considered "mature?") looked in great need of maintenance - shaved up one side and falling over one eye seemed to be common. I think I have found a compromise in the pictures below - hopefully anyway. I'll post the results if anyone is interested.  Any suggestions? Shorter, longer, not at all?



I like both of those styles, but especially the one with bangs. 

I think the reason you are seeing a lot of grey haired ladies is because grey hair is the new blonde.  It is very popular and many if the young people are getting their hair died grey.  I went into my hairdresser with a picture of Ariana Grande with grey hair and said: "Make it look like that."  He said: "I can dye it grey but I can't make you look like that!".   LOL!!!  I was only referring to the colour.


----------



## dither

What ARE "bangs"? I see that word and I haven't a clue what you're talking about. Don't tell me to click on a link because I won't go there. Can someone just tell me please?


----------



## Taylor

dither said:


> What ARE "bangs"? I see that word and I haven't a clue what you're talking about. Don't tell me to click on a link because I won't go there. Can someone just tell me please?



It's a shorter layer of hair that covers the forehead.  I have no idea why it is called "bangs."


----------



## dither

Erm, okay.


----------



## SueC

dither said:


> What ARE "bangs"? I see that word and I haven't a clue what you're talking about. Don't tell me to click on a link because I won't go there. Can someone just tell me please?



Bangs are the hair that hangs down on a person's forehead, instead of being brushed back into the hair. You can see them in my profile picture.


----------



## Theglasshouse

The microphone I purchased arrives this month. My uncle will pick it up for me and is going to Florida on a business trip. I however won't use it until next month. My father is in a legal tug of war or court battle over something I don't want to disclose (private matter). Which means he spends a lot of money on legal bills. This is making it impossible for me to use the microphone if I received it this month. I have to buy an external CD drive. That and I want to purchase a copy of spellbinding sentences. I am not complaining. I think I will just free write on a story. But I don't know if the English will be perfect. That's something that will get solved next month. Next month I will start to use it. It's not a gloomy prospect though. But sure I sometimes lack patience. For one, I don't know if he made the right decision to pursue this legally for complex reasons. It's certainly affected me a bit in that he doesn't want to help in this regard because of tight finances, but 1 month is what I need to fulfill what I have planned. At least I am finally going to get the microphone but I need a cd drive to install the software. And as suec mentioned which is true I think. I need to make when I speak the sentences that they are in the correct order (people don't talk like they write). That is the syntax. The only book that teaches that I know is spellbinding sentences. So if the microphone works as planned maybe one day I can attempt a novel. That is if I have what it takes to write one.


----------



## Theglasshouse

It's boring waiting for something to happen. We all can agree. I think I need to wait until I order some books to write the dreaded description which will take practice. That said there are some books out there that tell you how to write prose which has to do with description. One writer once commented on my style. He said it needs work. I agree. There's a book on composition and style. Like everything in life you have to wait. I did my research yesterday. Barbara baig's two books say how to write a paragraph in prose style. I have theorized I need to use the five senses. One strategy she mentions is to write objects that make sounds. So you purposely can make a list of nouns that make sounds just to make the scene come alive. She touches upon prose as having a verb style. I pretty much agree. The problem is always patience. In case anyone has problems with style the two books are spellbinding sentences and How to Be a Writer: Building Your Creative Skills Through Practice and Play. I also own Priscilla long's book the portable mentor with gives good tips (recommended on a website). It says to imitate other people's writing styles by copying it and trying to copy the effect (keep a scrapbook on phrases you liked). All books were recommended I believe in a website. I am unsure if it was in a university website (I forget). I have yet to keep trying Priscilla long's advice. I suspect I need to write using more of the senses. I've been looking for such books. But these are notoriously difficult to find. It's taken me forever and on a budget sometimes I hesitate to spend on the book or books I need.


----------



## Smith

The new semester starts in: two days.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

I'm continually getting guest post and interview requests, which delights me to no end. I didn't pitch for them, which makes it all the more gratifying. I'm hitting a point now where word-of-mouth is starting to affect my visibility. I couldn't ask for anything better than that. I'm seriously deciding whether to add a fourth book in the series. I'm grappling with a unique premise. I don't know whether to kill off my pen name or let her live for my YA books.


----------



## Theglasshouse

This might be boring for people to read but it is good news I decided to share (something I will try). I searched and found a book on advanced composition and style better than the ones I mentioned. I will purchase it later this month. It gives a promising explanation on why my sentences aren't connecting to the next sentence logically in the same paragraph. It also has a companion website and exercises for flow, continuity, because one chapter is dedicated to cohesion.  Which is extremely rare. I own Clarity and Grace 7th edition by Williams, and he doesn't give exercises for this for practice. I can now say it's a better book especially for my purposes. Williams's book is a classic. It's good news because I searched for 3 days. I used advance search on amazon and was able to find one. It will allow me to revise my style. Such books are rare these days. All people think of when it has to do with composition is the elements of style. It's also geared toward writers of all genres it seems. Its advice is immediately applicable. However, I think I am the only one who needs advanced composition classes. It does give some lessons on style.

Usually I struggle in this area, but not with typing posts on the forums except for stories. He effectively explains how to stop switching topics as well.


----------



## BornForBurning

> The new semester starts in: two days


It's gonna be great. Online schooling has totally streamlined my life. I can't wait for winter to entomb me, then I'll have nothing to do but sit in my room, learn biology, and write. And lift weights every other day while I listen to Christian heavy metal. At night, maybe play cards and stuff with folks. My beloved sister and one of my closest friends is living in the same building as me, so I won't even be lonely. Plus, I'm only a mile away from my parent's house--so if I want to see the whole crowd, it's just a short walk. Winter kicks all the people off the streets that make my job hard, so not even that is gonna be a bother. I'm almost scared to be so positive (I tend to be pessimistic as a defense mechanism), but I really think this is gonna be a great year. Oh yeah, _and _my brother and I are gonna hit the streams this fall for the pink salmon run. 

Small negatives: 
-possible demons in house (rebuke) 
-implicit bias training at security job (don't get fired) 
-depressed close friends (pray and encourage!)


----------



## dither

BornForBurning said:


> It's gonna be great. Online schooling has totally streamlined my life. I can't wait for winter to entomb me, then I'll have nothing to do but sit in my room, learn biology, and write. And lift weights every other day while I listen to Christian heavy metal. At night, maybe play cards and stuff with folks. My beloved sister and one of my closest friends is living in the same building as me, so I won't even be lonely. Plus, I'm only a mile away from my parent's house--so if I want to see the whole crowd, it's just a short walk. Winter kicks all the people off the streets that make my job hard, so not even that is gonna be a bother. I'm almost scared to be so positive (I tend to be pessimistic as a defense mechanism), but I really think this is gonna be a great year. Oh yeah, _and _my brother and I are gonna hit the streams this fall for the pink salmon run.
> 
> Small negatives:
> -possible demons in house (rebuke)
> -implicit bias training at security job (don't get fired)
> -depressed close friends (pray and encourage!)



The joys of youth.
Great post BornForBurning, enjoy.


----------



## Smith

BornForBurning said:


> It's gonna be great. Online schooling has totally streamlined my life. I can't wait for winter to entomb me, then I'll have nothing to do but sit in my room, learn biology, and write. And lift weights every other day while I listen to Christian heavy metal. At night, maybe play cards and stuff with folks. My beloved sister and one of my closest friends is living in the same building as me, so I won't even be lonely. Plus, I'm only a mile away from my parent's house--so if I want to see the whole crowd, it's just a short walk. Winter kicks all the people off the streets that make my job hard, so not even that is gonna be a bother. I'm almost scared to be so positive (I tend to be pessimistic as a defense mechanism), but I really think this is gonna be a great year. Oh yeah, _and _my brother and I are gonna hit the streams this fall for the pink salmon run.
> 
> Small negatives:
> -possible demons in house (rebuke)
> -implicit bias training at security job (don't get fired)
> -depressed close friends (pray and encourage!)



Your positivity is, in a word, refreshing.

Count-down update: 5 hours.


----------



## seigfried007

Trying to psych myself up to write. Have had terrible vertigo for a couple weeks. Many, many impediments to figuring out what I'm doing in the WIP. Figure I'm might just have to hammer through it and not have a transition that makes much sense. But I don't want to do that 'cause I'm going to be transitioning into big, heavy stuff like theodicy and the nature of the soul and existence and such. Need to have my wits about me, and I just can't find the little buggers.


----------



## seigfried007

Haha, procrastination! I have done dishes, had a ton of dizzy spells, took a tiny nap, was awakened for a ton of paperwork 'cause DH waited til the last minute to set me on some needed medical paperwork (that he's known about all year?), did more dishes, and am now on hold with a dentist. Writing has been so far thwarted...

which is good and bad 'cause it always is.


----------



## Theglasshouse

seigfried007 said:


> Haha, procrastination! I have done dishes, had a ton of dizzy spells, took a tiny nap, was awakened for a ton of paperwork 'cause DH waited til the last minute to set me on some needed medical paperwork (that he's known about all year?), did more dishes, and am now on hold with a dentist. Writing has been so far thwarted...
> 
> which is good and bad 'cause it always is.


Your writing is the activity that provides relief for depression. Keep at it. Also, at least your health will be the top priority.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Awaiting news to see if my niece comes our of ovarian surgery in good shape. It's a complicated operation and cancer may or may not be involved. So, I'm just cruising my sites, doing some promotion, but awaiting word, any good world.


----------



## clark

Since I am (a title of dubious merit) the Oldest Hand on the WF Deck (oh please! someone rise up indignantly . . . ) I claim the right to make a Pronouncement. Fighting the self-inflicted forked enemy of torpor and silence, which overwhelms all writers from time to time, is guaranteed a protracted life through the very act of fighting it. Cultivate instead a Zen-like Acceptance. Go with it. Enjoy the silence, watch the birds and sunsets, talk to strangers in corner coffee shops, take up weightlifting or flower arranging. Buy a book called How To Cure Writer's Block, put it on your coffee table, but _never _​read it.


----------



## dither

"Talk to strangers" ANYWHERE! Gasp shock horror, Can't/won't do, no way no how. And when strangers talk to me I run away.


----------



## Olly Buckle

clark said:


> Since I am (a title of dubious merit) the Oldest Hand on the WF Deck (oh please! someone rise up indignantly . . . ) I claim the right to make a Pronouncement. Fighting the self-inflicted forked enemy of torpor and silence, which overwhelms all writers from time to time, is guaranteed a protracted life through the very act of fighting it. Cultivate instead a Zen-like Acceptance. Go with it. Enjoy the silence, watch the birds and sunsets, talk to strangers in corner coffee shops, take up weightlifting or flower arranging. Buy a book called How To Cure Writer's Block, put it on your coffee table, but _never _​read it.



Oldest in what sense? Certainly not the longest active member, chronological age?


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Olly Buckle said:


> Oldest in what sense? Certainly not the longest active member, chronological age?



I was about to ask the same question. Ha! You have me beat by a month, Olly. But you sure have out-posted me!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Chris Stevenson said:


> I was about to ask the same question. Ha! You have me beat by a month, Olly. But you sure have out-posted me!



A way to waste a life eh  

Foxee joined at least a year before me, but I have the feeling she is at least thirty years younger.


----------



## clark

The clock and calendar


----------



## Theglasshouse

Looked at this book preview about the history of teaching composition. It seems now that arranging sentences in the right order for description and narration is not only the domain of cohesion but the topic sentence and other things. Inside the book, I've been searching for good texts for rhetorical composition for the dramatic arts. It's another book I will buy towards the end of the month. It's very old. Basically the teaching of composition lists the books with the most effective practices of teaching composition in the United States. My goal is to compose a paragraph effortlessly. By linking one sentence to the next. I plan on buying two books from that research. The book I am contemplating focuses on drama as a genre in composition.


----------



## TheManx

This.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Wondering where Ma'am is and how she is getting on?


----------



## A97

Reading posts on this forum instead of going to bed even though I am at work in a few hours


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Olly Buckle said:


> A way to waste a life eh
> 
> Foxee joined at least a year before me, but I have the feeling she is at least thirty years younger.



I know the feeling, sir. I'm old as Triassic rock. I'm surrounded by tech-savvy younger folks.

ETA: went 991 with a septic gallbladder and a stomach hernia. Just got out of the hospital, looped on morphine. Tough experience. Having a hard time catching up with two hundred e-mails, and sitting with my guts aching so bad. I am so tired of major surgeries.


----------



## The Green Shield

Something stuck with me after listening to the podcast about the the Battle of Mobile Bay.

During the battle, when they were going over the mines the Confederates laid out,the soldiers could feel the light ‘bump bump’ of the mines on the bottom of their ships. 

Just imagine that for a second. Knowing that literally every second could be your last moment alive. And you’re surrounded by the bloodied carnage of your comrades who got killed by the cannons fired from Fort Morgan.

And you have no choice. It’s either go through, or stay and get shot at by cannons.

Like holy shit, I’m reminded of that line from Gordon Freedman’s song: “Where can the love of God be found, when the waves turn minutes to hours”. Only replace waves with mines.


----------



## SueC

The Green Shield said:


> Something stuck with me after listening to the podcast about the the Battle of Mobile Bay.
> 
> During the battle, when they were going over the mines the Confederates laid out,the soldiers could feel the light ‘bump bump’ of the mines on the bottom of their ships.
> 
> Just imagine that for a second. Knowing that literally every second could be your last moment alive. And you’re surrounded by the bloodied carnage of your comrades who got killed by the cannons fired from Fort Morgan.
> 
> And you have no choice. It’s either go through, or stay and get shot at by cannons.
> 
> Like holy shit, I’m reminded of that line from Gordon Freedman’s song: “Where can the love of God be found, when the waves turn minutes to hours”. Only replace waves with mines.



There have been movies where I think - we should send this to the President, so he will never, ever send boys and girls to war again! the opening of _Saving Private Ryan_ was one of those. I have spoken to veterans of Viet Nam and one said that he was terrified every single moment he was there. He was a Marine, now retired. He has never forgotten that fear, and likely never will. It was nearly impossible for him to watch Ken Burns' "Viet Nam." 

As you said, Green Shield - _you have no choice._


----------



## River Rose

SueC said:


> There have been movies where I think - we should send this to the President, so he will never, ever send boys and girls to war again! the opening of _Saving Private Ryan_ was one of those. I have spoken to veterans of Viet Nam and one said that he was terrified every single moment he was there. He was a Marine, now retired. He has never forgotten that fear, and likely never will. It was nearly impossible for him to watch Ken Burns' "Viet Nam."
> 
> As you said, Green Shield - _you have no choice._



As an Empath I can not watch war movies. It sickens me. The lives lost. Like they were nothing. Born to be drafted to a cause that was not their battle to fight. The staggering numbers of lives lost. This is from a girl who is a military family. My grandpa was a Navy Captain. My other grandpa was killed overseas. The older family members tried to explain it to me. Yet it never ever registered in my mind. As acceptable. As a pacifist I just will never understand.i also realize it’s a much bigger picture than I understand.


----------



## Winston

Waiting for my breakfast to digest so I can comfortably ride my stationary bike.


----------



## River Rose

Winston said:


> Waiting for my breakfast to digest so I can comfortably ride my stationary bike.


Exactly. Is why I treadmill on an empty stomach. I tell myself the sooner i just do it,,,the sooner I get to eat. That gets me suiting up pretty fast.


----------



## dither

It's six pm. and I can't wait for bed-time. I could go now of course but I would be awake at around midnight. Can't/won't go out for a walk because of this covid business and I'm going dry at the moment so cheap gut-rot cider is a no'no. Just sitting and waiting.................................. ](*,)

I DID actually think about buying a bicycle but I have nowhere to store it. Wouldn't want it in the house and it couldn't possibly be left outside. Our sink-estate isn't such a bad one, as sinks go, but when all is said and done it's a sink. Where I live, things get stolen not so much because someone else wants it but because you have  it. It's a shame but there it is.

Life eh?


----------



## Theglasshouse

Researching the technology and science and that led to some new plot questions or possibilities. I hope it doesn't take me hours to read the research. It can since in one document it is over 30 pages. But so I don't get the science wrong I have to. Thankfully I will use text to speech to read it. Science fiction takes a lot of time to write in my opinion (if you go with researching it and not soft science). Also, I might take up journaling since it's supposedly a good way to come up with ideas (part of creative writing). I have some books at home for that. I might just buy one book for that. It's useful for me at least. I also wrote a list of questions I hope I answer for tomorrow for my research. They are reminders of what I was thinking today that I didn't have enough time to do and research questions I want to find answers for.

Yesterday I discovered a cream colored document with deep blue font and comic sans is the most efficient way to read with dyslexia (source is stack exchange). My program called medialexie lets me do this (character spacing is supported and line spacing). It's worth much less than subscriptions to read and write. Less than 72 versus 200 dollars for a year's worth of service. That's not worth it imo. I hope some people would think my opinion makes sense who I have tried to help with their writing. I would not hire an editor if I were someone with dyslexia until I know what I can do with current technology since that is splurging money unnecessarily.


----------



## dither

I'm thinking about taking on a D.I.Y. challenge in the garden.
Can't believe I'm doing this and if I DO attempt to repair a fence-panel, it's only because I don't know who to ask.
Would be such a simple task for any self-respecting D.I.Y. person, but ME? :nightmare:

We'll see.


----------



## Gofa

Dither
three steps
get a garden shed
put new bicycle in shed
bolt the door


----------



## dither

The wife doesn't want me to have a shed, I think she's afraid that I might put a bed in it. Not sure that I'd WANT a shed now to be honest, too much responsibility and too much of an invite for vandalism. Trouble is, what you are suggesting Gofa smacks of respectability and that really wouldn't do. Bolt the door? Someone in my street tried that and their shed  was torched. 

In our small town there is the main street know as the High Street, it cuts right through the middle, in one end and out at the other, on one side there are the private dwellings and on the other there's the sink. I reside, as the Americans might say, on the wrong side of the tracks. It is what it is.


----------



## Matchu

@dither, you are depressing me with your lowly comments from the sink estate.  Which department gave you internet: a man requiring pigeons for bonding, possibly a sunflower in your yard, relationship with the postman potentially?  

Sensing you are South coast and should jump in the sea, take your face mask off.

I await my night shift at 8pm with 'challenging' MH chap tonight, and easy MH chap tomorrow.  Sent a manuscript away last night, so my life is over really.

Love to you @dither, et al
Mat


----------



## dither

Matchu said:


> @dither, you are depressing me with your lowly comments from the sink estate.  Which department gave you internet: a man requiring pigeons for bonding, possibly a sunflower in your yard, relationship with the postman potentially?
> 
> Sensing you are South coast and should jump in the sea, take your face mask off.
> 
> I await my night shift at 8pm with 'challenging' MH chap tonight, and easy MH chap tomorrow.  Sent a manuscript away last night, so my life is over really.
> 
> Love to you @dither, et al
> Mat



Erm, not really sure that I follow your drift Matchu or how to respond.

I'm sorry but I don't understand the line about www pigeons sunflower etc. Living, right in the heart of the midlands, England by the way.
Would love to live on the coast actually but I'm rather set in my ways now.
Sorry about my lowly comments, it's not too bad to be fair, as sinks go, we keep our heads down and we don't get much trouble here.
I did a lot of years working nights. Don't understand the " MH " reference.
Good luck with the manuscript.

dither...


----------



## Matchu

I was trying to perk you up.  Yours are not lowly comments, I was teasing saying 'buy a pigeon, grow a sunflower...' but maybe tripped over my words in my mind to page transaction/left it that way for fun.

MH means mental health in the context.  I look after the guys..


----------



## dither

I'm confused, you look after  guys? Who looks after you? :wink:


----------



## Matchu

heh heh heh..heh..hmm..

Wife is working at her kitchen bureau, & I am free-ranging about the property, opening doors, using the lavatory as much as I like really.  Plus occasional prat posts on website affliction x


----------



## midnightpoet

Trying to wake up.  One morning this week I discovered I had left the car running all night.  This morning I discovered our back door keys still in the back door.  I know i'm old, now I'm starting to worry about myself.


----------



## dither

If it's any consolation, I left my keys in the back door one night. 

Life eh?


----------



## Amnesiac

Alas, I am going through and editing my blog, because I suddenly have a bunch of sweet old Southern Christian ladies who have decided to follow my twisted, screedy ramblings. I don't imagine the F-word is going to be among their favorites, so...... self-censoring, at the moment. LOL


----------



## Gofa

@Matchu  Peachu 
Now i am confused by reading 
love to you @dither et al
am I an et al ? 
you are defining me as an other 
am I then one of the others
is that like one of those
as in gasp “them” 
And you said “you look after the guys”
is this like a New York overcoat
you take care of the guys ?
forget about it 
after he lived in a sink does
Jimmie sleeps with the fishes
i only mentioned the shed
it was dither to talked about arson
Please dont kill me 
i think you dont play well with others
and Im going to tell
see now you have done it
Im going to tell dither


----------



## dither

I think what I SHOULD be doing is getting outside, stretching my legs,  a  breath of fresh air, and taking a long walk at a strong pace, but this damned covid business and anyway both of my re-usable masks are in the wash now. I have to go shopping tomorrow and I might just look in at the d.i.y store.


----------



## River Rose

dither said:


> I think what I SHOULD be doing is getting outside, stretching my legs,  a  breath of fresh air, and taking a long walk at a strong pace, but this damned covid business and anyway both of my re-usable masks are in the wash now. I have to go shopping tomorrow and I might just look in at the d.i.y store.



Don’t use Covid as an excuse. I know u are across the pond and I have no idea how they do things there. You should not need a mask to walk around your block. Put one foot in front of the other. Push the door open,, lace up them shoes and just go for a walk. Do u know what a little walk can do for the mind? The extra oxygen intake. So,,just do this. If u have to wear a mask to take a walk,, cut up an old tee shirt and tie a piece around your nose/mouth. Then, walk to the garden or around the block. We love also care about you D. We will be here cheering u on along the way. Hate us as we do. That’s fine. We are not going anywhere.


----------



## dither

That is such a lovely post, thank-you.

Rose, I'm old, old as in [at risk] apparently and I mustn't risk bringing that 19 S.O.B. into my home.
We hear, and read, about people bucking and kicking at the measures that our government is trying to impose and threatening to enforce. Then we read about stuff like Usain Bolt's birthday bash.
My own personal experience, when I'm out and about people see me approaching, or I see them first, whatever, and I see the fear in their faces. First reaction, they don't know what to do, there's panic in their faces. If I'm first to react I step off the pavement into the road. Or, if I'm walking through my estate and see someone approaching, I'll put up my hand to signify which side of the road I intend to walk on, they'll do the same, and we exchange thank-yous as we pass each-other. People are scared Rose.


----------



## TheManx

What am I doing today? Well, a very good friend of mine, really my best friend, is getting married today; I was supposed to be his best man. They decided to go for a courthouse wedding, with just one witness, because both he and his bride didn't want their parents traveling. If anyone got sick, that's something they would forever associate with their wedding. So we're doing the zoom thing later today. So on what should be a day of joy, I feel a little sad. I just need to put that aside, and we'll celebrate and wish them well at a distance. At some point, they're going to have a proper do-over, and we'll be there...


----------



## dither

It makes sense Manx.


----------



## TheManx

dither said:


> It makes sense Manx.



Of course...


----------



## Theglasshouse

I received my microphone I had purchased in March 31st (which I couldn't recieve because that was when the coronavirus epidemic started). I am kind of reluctant to use it yet. That is because before I use it. I am going to buy a book on disabilities and sentence construction (for confidence). Once I have that, I will start practicing. The book specifically discusses narration/description. It's by a Harvard academic meant for teachers but for me it looks easy to use since it has no jargon and I saw a table of contents which looks easy to understand (and a preview). It's also for talking/writing. It's specifically for constructing sentences. I think paragraph organization is covered, but I am not sure. I will order that tomorrow. It's for disabled people. One thing I like is that in a table it tells you of 9 different sentence patterns which are every easy to achieve since it has the parts of the sentence labeled. It's not a theory book but one that gives good examples on the hierarchy of sentence patterns.


----------



## Cave Troll

Being blue, the clouds are rolling in and possibly rain today. 
Though it won't keep me from plodding along with the story
I have been working on the past few days.  
Also going to get some beer to take the edge off.


----------



## Matchu

Gofa said:


> @Matchu  Peachu
> Now i am confused by reading
> love to you @dither et al
> am I an et al ?
> you are defining me as an other
> am I then one of the others
> is that like one of those
> as in gasp “them”
> And you said “you look after the guys”
> is this like a New York overcoat
> you take care of the guys ?
> forget about it
> after he lived in a sink does
> Jimmie sleeps with the fishes
> i only mentioned the shed
> it was dither to talked about arson
> Please dont kill me
> i think you dont play well with others
> and Im going to tell
> see now you have done it
> Im going to tell dither



That's a very nice poem, thank you for you.

Today is my day off at my desk deleting junk mail funeralcare/ukraineorgy/prostatesizeofabeachball/astrologysecrets every four hours.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 26001

Laughing at the fact that Potato Cat stole Zwi's bed and Zwi is sulking about it, but is too damn lazy to do anything about it.


----------



## SueC

I’m sitting here with the TV off, contemplating the tsunami that has struck us all. The smelly, rank, slippery tidal wave of rotten tomatoes, brown bananas, spider webs and what’s that rank cheese? – oh, Limburger - all coming at us, pouring over and filling our lives. Can you see it? Can you smell it? The thousands of deaths “out there,” and then the ones closer to home, and grand-kids falling down and breaking arms; new grand-girl drivers crashing cars, old school friends being put on Hospice care, and me wanting to do something about it all, wanting to help, but there’s nothing to be done. It’s the flow of life in 2020. 

It’s time for the tide to shift and I’m ready to give it all a good, hard goose.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

Well, thankfully, shockingly, I just found out four hours ago that I won the bronze medal for YA horror in the Reader's Favorite International Book Awards contest. So I guess you would say I'm gloating. This is the third award for this book, and I'm rather bewildered. But I'll take a tier medal just the same. Happy day!


----------



## john1298

I try not to get fat on quarantine, in the evenings I go out to the stadium and run.


----------



## Darkkin

I made porcupine meatballs and homemade mashed potatoes...And it turned out well!  I'm not one who usually cooks, but I can when I'm in the mood.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

After major surgery, I've started my cardio walking campaign to help get my strength back. I'm taking it easy, but it's difficult to drag an oxygen hose behind me without getting tangle up. I'm starting to make progress, and have really lightened my meals. So, I'm feeling a little better about myself. It helps with the writing and motivation.


----------



## TheManx

I’m in my office, looking out the window, watching my wife cut the front lawn — and it’s pretty great!


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 26006

Shaming Potato Cat...his face won't fit and he's mad about it.


----------



## JoTheOtter

Slowly trying to draw something right now and share it


----------



## Olly Buckle

Darkkin said:


> View attachment 26006
> 
> Shaming Potato Cat...his face won't fit and he's mad about it.



"Now, if I only had a longer tongue"   

Hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## dither

"Face doesn't fit",  another addition to my imaginary T-shirt collection. Yep, I've definitely got that one.


----------



## dither

And, it's not so much about what I'm doing as what I'm trying the get my head into gear to do. I have a few recent copies of a daily tabloid that I like to read whenever I go out to buy one and every one has at least one " news item ", I mean really, they CALL it news, enough said I think.

Twice, I've thrown those old newspapers into my recycle bin and then dug them out again, like who cares? I do and that's what it's all about I guess.

I'm sorely tempted to e-mail them a rant, might just title it "I know I'm old but". No of course it won't be taken seriously, the poor sod who is charged with sifting through that garbage probably won't get beyond the opening sentence, but it might just make me feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Olly Buckle

dither said:


> And, it's not so much about what I'm doing as what I'm trying the get my head into gear to do. I have a few recent copies of a daily tabloid that I like to read whenever I go out to buy one and every one has at least one " news item ", I mean really, they CALL it news, enough said I think.
> 
> Twice, I've thrown those old newspapers into my recycle bin and then dug them out again, like who cares? I do and that's what it's all about I guess.
> 
> I'm sorely tempted to e-mail them a rant, might just title it "I know I'm old but". No of course it won't be taken seriously, the poor sod who is charged with sifting through that garbage probably won't get beyond the opening sentence, but it might just make me feel a whole lot better.



Don't do it !!  They have got you to care, you are saving their paper and re-reading it. YOU ARE PLAYING INTO THEIR HANDS. If they get an inkling that you actually dug them out of the bin because of those articles they will never stop writing them !  Don't kid yourself that they are a 'quality' paper and should have quality content, their aim is to get you to read and to buy, then they can tell their advertisers about you and increase revenue. You want to get to them? Never buy their paper again, if you must read it go down the library, read it online for the short while they let you have it free, then let it drop, get up early and piss on the pile outside the newsagent's, if you do this more than once pick a different shop. Don't shout and carry on, don't burn copies outside the Town Hall, any publicity is good publicity. Ignore them and if anyone mentions them in conversation Hurrmph and turn away


----------



## dither

Mr.Buckle, there's a pandemic being ridden out here, no library visits and where would I find a library open at two in the morning?
I get what you're saying but, people, the things they do. ](*,) :ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## dither

I could just post it here I suppose, treat it as an exercise, and I sure would feel better, but my writing ability is verging on cringe-worthy and I don't know if I stand the embarrassment.


----------



## Gofa

on the other hand 

YES do it !! They have got you to care, you are saving their paper and re-reading it. YOU ARE PLAYING INTO THEIR HANDS. Go you good thing 

dont let Mr Buckle turn you to the uncaring dark side 
saving jobs os a noble quest


----------



## dither

Gofa ,
some of the stuff I've seen in my so-called newspaper  this week, probably in all of the rags to be fair, but today's news, people! This crap really is happening.
I doubt if it would go anywhere, (a) because I'm just a silly old fart and (b) We're talking celebs here, real genuine Z-listers, I mean, give 'em a break eh?
Having said that, I can't be the only who sees what I see, thinks what/how I think.

We'll see.


----------



## Matchu

I actually visited the library this morning.  And I'm not really a library veteran but the book/dvd service was outstanding.  I said to them how I was there on behalf of '...blah blah disadvantaged folk blah...' and they gave me everything I wanted, even a delivery service available in the future & don't worry if the books get damaged.  Two ladies, and I was wearing a face mask, probably looked a Dick Turpin kind of visitor, pressed their buttons, bookworms I assume.  I always get on v well with bookworms; mask covered my spots which is my personal issue of the moment: re-emergence, acne in middle age-ish - issue.

Spotty


----------



## dither

Would like to get back to my library and buy some internet-time. Want to print some stuff off, can't do that at home, no printer.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Matchu said:


> I actually visited the library this morning.  And I'm not really a library veteran but the book/dvd service was outstanding.  I said to them how I was there on behalf of '...blah blah disadvantaged folk blah...' and they gave me everything I wanted, even a delivery service available in the future & don't worry if the books get damaged.  Two ladies, and I was wearing a face mask, probably looked a Dick Turpin kind of visitor, pressed their buttons, bookworms I assume.  I always get on v well with bookworms; mask covered my spots which is my personal issue of the moment: re-emergence, acne in middle age-ish - issue.
> 
> Spotty



My missus is a library assistant,. She gets great satisfaction from helping people with stuff, but at the moment the place she works is closed whilst they fit new windows to admit more fresh air and make it covid safe, so she is doing jobs here and there in other libraries. Spent a day in a small library that is run by an elderly spinster the other day and 'weeded' the children's books, "They were terrible, ancient books, things like battered copies of Enid Blyton that hadn't been taken out for three years. When she had finished the regular woman who worked there said "Oh no! All my favourites," and started putting them back. The missus came home from work very cross, "Stupid old biddy, the library isn't there for her benefit . Get rid of the rubbish and order some books the children actually want to read.  Most children's picture books are dated within a year or so, there are a few classics like 'The Very Hungry Caterpillar', but she could still get attractive new copies instead of old, torn ones smeared with some child's dinner.  Doh!! "  
She was very, very cross, "A whole day's work and it's probably for nothing because she wants to keep the editions she grew up with sixty years ago"  I think that might have been a bit of an exaggeration


----------



## SueC

Olly Buckle said:


> My missus is a library assistant,. She gets great satisfaction from helping people with stuff, but at the moment the place she works is closed whilst they fit new windows to admit more fresh air and make it covid safe, so she is doing jobs here and there in other libraries. Spent a day in a small library that is run by an elderly spinster the other day and 'weeded' the children's books, "They were terrible, ancient books, things like battered copies of Enid Blyton that hadn't been taken out for three years. When she had finished the regular woman who worked there said "Oh no! All my favourites," and started putting them back. The missus came home from work very cross, "Stupid old biddy, the library isn't there for her benefit . Get rid of the rubbish and order some books the children actually want to read.  Most children's picture books are dated within a year or so, there are a few classics like 'The Very Hungry Caterpillar', but she could still get attractive new copies instead of old, torn ones smeared with some child's dinner.  Doh!! "
> She was very, very cross, "A whole day's work and it's probably for nothing because she wants to keep the editions she grew up with sixty years ago"  I think that might have been a bit of an exaggeration



That's frustrating Olly. Sometimes I think people get "stuck" in a spot - you know, like wearing the same hairdo that you had in high school, and you're now in your sixties. For some people, it's hard to move on. Don't know why, but running into them is often frustrating. Give your wife a hug for not getting into a knock-down with the 'old biddy.'


----------



## midnightpoet

Eating a homemade bagel/cheese/egg/sausage sandwich.   :grin:


----------



## River Rose

Enjoying my very quiet house while I have the rare opportunity to have it all to myself (except animals) while hubby is working and kiddos are finally back at school. This is one happy mamma. Now to motivate myself to crawl out of my cozy bed and hit the treadmill...which is next up on the addenda


----------



## Amnesiac

Sitting blearily at my desk. My permanent work schedule is now 2:30 (1430) - 11:-00 (2300) and I'm up every morning between 0530-0630. I'm also in the midst of a cluster headache cycle, my first in over two years, and I'm utterly drained. Yesterday was Labor Day, here in the US, and although I made time-and-a-half, it was exhausting. I won't have two consecutive days off until the 16th, at which point, I'm headed to the beach. Balls, I'm tired...


----------



## Darkkin

Listening to the utterances of a deep, quenching Irish Rain...


----------



## Matchu

Go to Ryman’s for printing.

Also - home printers are like home freezers IMO.

I bought a new shortwave radio yesterday for £23, although it’s coming from America.  I should have purchased from a UK shop because it won’t arrive for a month.  For me, nOthing beats static & evangelical preacher (nostalgia) twisting the dial slowly in darkness buzz, heightened rush of shortwave like surfing.[edit]


----------



## Darkkin

Wet day, warm puppy...and an old book.

View attachment 26017


----------



## midnightpoet

Cooking supper - big pot of lima beans, cornbread and chicken croquettes.


----------



## Olly Buckle

midnightpoet said:


> Cooking supper - big pot of lima beans, cornbread and chicken croquettes.



At two minutes to midnight!! That should be inspirational.

Wait. Is it the same time ten miles east of resume speed, probably, he is the midnight poet after all.


----------



## SueC

Just finished watching _Charade_​.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I actually dread those days I have to go somewhere because of the coronavirus. I have to go tomorrow to pick up a package.

This book down below I ordered to get into describing and narrating better. It's for people who lack expressive skills in writing description (I believe this is covered or talked about in the book) or narration. I will have it picked up by next week when it arrives in the postal office.

From Talking to Writing: Strategies for Supporting Narrative and Expository Writing
Terrill M. Jennings

I researched the technology of my story. I ordered what I believe what is my last craft book by a yale dramatist, and who went to new york university. It is a bad read. I learned very little.

But however 2 weeks from today I hope to start reading books for inspiration. Today I've been too tired to do much of anything productive regarding writing.

My mother needs to go to the cardiologist tomorrow for a doctor's appointment. Hopefully, everything turns out okay.


----------



## Darkkin

Just watched a TV series that had people arranging books by colour and my soul died a little bit.  :suspicion:  For really young kids, it would work.  But with anyone old enough to understand and appreciate a series or topic, that being just about anyone over the age of 6: Oh, the horror...(For me serious nightmares.)

I work at a bookstore, topics and the alphabet are very good friends of mine.  My home library is divided into genres, both fiction and nonfiction, authors alphabetical, series in chronological order...The number of psychology books I own is mildly disconcerting.


----------



## Amnesiac

Just sitting here, sipping the last dregs of my "Covid-19" juice-box.

Mmmm... Tangy.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Darkkin said:


> Just watched a TV series that had people arranging books by colour .



What a wonderful idea! I am assuming they then went by size within the colour; large to small or small to large? Though on reflection I suppose it might make more sense to grade them within colours so you went from yellow to orange to red for example. It's a shame we can't have legislation on the colour of book covers so they could be arranged artistically. With good solid, constant, colours to work with one could create a shelf that books should not be taken out of. Think, if they were never opened they would never need replacing.


----------



## Amnesiac

I'll have you know, I arrange my toilet paper by colour. White.


----------



## Darkkin

Finally wrote down the piece that has been rattling around in my head for the better part of the last two days...It is a bit of a disaster, but I've done worse.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Been looking for instructive courses online (won't buy craft books except if recommended, and I saw Odyssey recommend some). Eventually I spotted such an instructive course which is taught and funded by a charity or non-profit organization. I am however looking for webinars though since doing the homework and receiving feedback is part of the workshop given by Odyssey which is the charity. I did locate the syllabus they use with students to teach their courses. My ambitions are to self edit myself. I spotted a book that helps with that and description, so that I can make fewer mistakes in editing. It's an old book and is full of journal prompts. I still haven't been able to pick up the book on expression and narration since a problem happened at home which got solved today (didn't arrive on Thursday). I am hoping to write a story using that book and the book recommended one by Odyssey which runs a famous or well known workshop on the internet. Many writers who have made professional sales and have written novels have attended. It's my hope that I can edit faster and with much fewer mistakes which might be me misunderstanding how creative writers approach description. My ultimate goal is to attend such a workshop. If not I will learn by webinars.

Here's the book in case anyone is interested in it since description is difficult to do if you don't have too much experience writing it or have difficulties or lack of instruction.

Discovering the Writer Within: 40 Days to More Imaginative Writing (this is out of print as it is a old book that was published a decade or more ago)


----------



## The Green Shield

Reading Journal of Nicholas Cresswell - 1774-1777 who went to the American colonies from England.

I'm surmising in the few pages I've read, he's resolute to go because he wants to give his friends and family 'peace and quiet' -- basically thinking 'oh, they'll be happier if I'm gone'. At least that's how I'm interpreting it. He's thinking they legit don't care about him.

On his entry dated March 30th, 1774, shortly before he leaves, he's all:
"They all are, or pretend to be, very uneasy at my going away. Some of them that I had least expected shed tears plentifully; but whether they are real or affected they are the best judges."

There's definitely something going on in his head...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reading talking to writing. I hope to apply the strategies in the book. The book's subject is about dyslexia and writing. Sentence level strategies are covered. Today I read I should create a theme of the topic I will write about before hand. This alleviates some of the cognitive load of working memory, executive function, and attention issues I believe. So I have to research something and put it into categories before I write it. I have to read about it, watch videos, and read about real life experiences. Today I for example googled about American houses which there are many categories. By creating a semantic category we can help categorize things. Subtopics are important. A person who has little knowledge about something (such as myself) on the topic at hand will have less expressive ways to develop the sentences and paragraphs. Thus theme means you need to familiarize yourself with the topic at hand you will write about which I admit I didn't do.
A quick search on the internet revealed this. However, native Americans life, food, and culture can be another topic and consequently subtopic. It can help you build a fictional world. Since I lack life experiences in what I write it makes it more difficult. Again studying the theme helps here. 

https://www.thisoldhouse.com/21018307/american-house-styles

I read 24 pages and did underlining using a pencil. That is what I did for today.  Once I learn the mnemonics and strategies I hope to improve every issue I have. Cohesive ties are also covered in the book. It sounds like I have such a diagnosis.

I hope do another 24 pages tomorrow. It is very interesting and makes me wish I was a special educator. Also, I hope I can finish it quickly, but I am taking my time.


----------



## Darkkin

View attachment 26031

Not much, but I do have my book...


----------



## River Rose

What am I doing...
Well,,,I had my breakfast like I do every morning. Spilt my coffee. Which never starts the day out good. My toys I play with got thrown away. That sucks because I play with them often. So, now that I have no toys to play with I guess I will get suited up and go hiking in the forest. I love the forest. One never knows what animals you will meet on the trails. I hike off the trails many times. I like to wander. I look for big foot and bears. I hear them. I feel them. Watching me. Waiting.


----------



## SueC

Today I am writing, trying to make sense of a story I have created. Ugh. It has to flow, it has to be orderly and make sense. Otherwise no one will love me. 

And ... woke up in tears today. The natural order of things are bearable, aren't they? The leave-taking of an elderly person is somehow more acceptable, but my son-in-law left us out of order. My daughter sat at a football game last night (her son's first) and cried, alone (because of covid), thinking her husband should be with her. He's only been gone a month, but was so over-the-moon excited about the football, and his kiddo playing this year, his first year of high school. I can't ease her pain and that makes me cry even more. What good is a mom if you can't help? I told her he was with her, watching the game over her shoulder. 

Life can be unfair sometimes, and 2020 holds all the cards.


----------



## River Rose

SueC said:


> Today I am writing, trying to make sense of a story I have created. Ugh. It has to flow, it has to be orderly and make sense. Otherwise no one will love me.
> 
> And ... woke up in tears today. The natural order of things are bearable, aren't they? The leave-taking of an elderly person is somehow more acceptable, but my son-in-law left us out of order. My daughter sat at a football game last night (her son's first) and cried, alone (because of covid), thinking her husband should be with her. He's only been gone a month, but was so over-the-moon excited about the football, and his kiddo playing this year, his first year of high school. I can't ease her pain and that makes me cry even more. What good is a mom if you can't help? I told her he was with her, watching the game over her shoulder.
> 
> Life can be unfair sometimes, and 2020 holds all the cards.



I hear you. This year things have just crashed. Hugs to you and your daughter and her family.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Time is going by slowly. Our house feels isolated like a prison because of this pandemic. But I am determined to try out using a notebook and journaling. As of right now that book I used on disabilities disappointed me. It was wasted money (I am not severely disabled as suggested by that book). But anyways I did my research as I usually do on the internet. I did find some promising books not written by a teacher. This book I found explains how to describe. Although it's titled "for young writers". The author is a teacher and writer. Kind of debating on how whether to buy it as a hard copy. At this point I am willing to try anything. Because of how badly description is taught by writers of self-help books (I need more help than they offer). I admit it would be useful to know my disability. Time and circumstances have made it difficult. The problem with books that refer to description is that they are written for teachers. This one seems more specific though and promising than ones in the past. It has the exact table of contents I was looking for. 3 more days and I will buy that book. My uncle runs a school so I can ask if he has contacts. It's a bewildering experience to write something down and make sure it flows. However, I did notice that I don't use the five wh questions (journalist questions) to plan a paragraph and plan to order and have a college reader that talks specifically about this. That way I can avoid switching topics and arrange sentences logically by sequence. For example to explain why a house looks ruined or haunted you would use exclusively the why question.

Here's the title of the mentioned book but that I will buy since I can't seem to describe easily since it takes me a long time to come up with worthwhile descriptions.
Developing Young Writers in the Classroom: I've got something to say 1st Edition
(if I judge it using the table of contents I would say it looks like a good book for me to answer how to write better description)
I think I will order it on kindle just to understand how to write good prose even though again its meant to be for "young independent writers."


----------



## RadioFerret

I smell like bug spray.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Finished researching how to describe better. It will take time ( many weeks)and money. I plan to order many books on description. 

Also, I am considering something called voice banking. There is no research to suggest if it helps people with reading disabilities. There isn't any website that says yes or no. In theory if I did record my voice I hope it could help me find mistakes. This will have to wait for december. It gets tiring to read. When I read out loud I notice a big difference in comprehension.


----------



## Chris Stevenson

All writing related again. It never stops. Assembling a pitch deck and having a screenwriter analyze the book for an adaption. Already sent off about 45 soft pitches to directors/producers to test the waters, whereas I should have waited. I've just entered Hollywood hell and I knew beforehand it was going to be a nearly impossible task. But as W.C. Fields once said, "We have to take the bull by the tail and face the situation."


----------



## Deleted member 64995

Today I want to put my blogs in order.
They have been standing still for a long time to gather dust.


----------



## Amnesiac

I am embarking on a very ambitious writing project that centers around a place called, "River Valley." (Very similar to where I grew up.) The place is full of legends and ghosts, and the town itself is oddly depressed, economically. By rights, it shouldn't be. It's beautiful, with amazing mountains and tons of things to do in the outdoors, but when the dam was built to create the lake, the old town was submerged. There was one woman who refused to leave her home, and "went down with the ship," so to speak.
To make way for the dam project, there was a government land-grab that displaced the whole town.

Adding to that, and going back further in history, there was a massacre by US Cavalry of about 200 native Americans from two tribes. From there, there was a gold rush, gold and silver mining, timber and logging, lots of hard drinking, gunfighting, and a general and pervasive lawlessness. It wasn't a far cry from the Old West towns featured in a lot of westerns. I think there's a John Wayne movie that was based on my town...

In fact, before the town was renamed, it was called, "Whiskey Flat." The story is going to be called, "The River Valley Saga," and it'll be a series of stories full of colorful characters and set in the pre-computer, pre-cellphone, pre-internet age. (i.e. the 80's)


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I'm looking for as much information as possible, on Japanese culture,  for a book I'm writing.
I'm not sure if setting it in Japan is the right choice.


----------



## Amnesiac

I lived and worked there for a decade.


----------



## Amnesiac

Thinking of going back to school for my bachelors degree. In fact, I'm going to do it, especially now that I have a chance to move into management. My associates of science is in surgical technology, and I worked as a scrub tech for a couple of years. I'll be pursuing my bachelors in business administration. Should be pretty easy. I already have 17 years as a company president until I retired at 42. LOL


----------



## Theglasshouse

LadySilence said:


> I'm looking for as much information as possible, on Japanese culture,  for a book I'm writing.
> I'm not sure if setting it in Japan is the right choice.


Look it up in the internet archive or project Gutenberg for free. I recently have been taking a different approach to research. I did zero research for description. But using such sources, videos, magazines, internet, among others, and you should do well. If a novel buy books that are cheap on the topic. Don't limit yourself to that. Travel brochures, and magazines can also help. I imagine a video will capture the 5 senses. Especially sound which can be neglected. Write japan culture in the subject and it will search for all books that come up in the text in project Gutenberg's website (free from viruses since it's a charity). Also, that is under advanced search.

Anything in the public domain is fair game and can be used. There are eyewitness accounts and of course an author's style can influence. That being said. I hope I can manage. My current situation is my mom is working on the computer and I can't write anything new because I lost the power adaptor to the second computer. It's bores me that she has work for 8 days and I can't do anything I want with writing since the computer is being used for work. I have to be patient as if I were a spider.


----------



## Deleted member 64995

[QUOTE = Theglasshouse; 2308386] Cercalo gratuitamente nell'archivio Internet o nel progetto Gutenberg. Recentemente ho adottato un approccio diverso alla ricerca. Non ho fatto nessuna ricerca per la descrizione. Ma usando tali fonti, video, riviste, Internet, tra gli altri, dovresti fare bene. Se un romanzo acquista libri che sono economici sull'argomento. Non limitarti a questo. Anche opuscoli di viaggio e riviste possono aiutare. Immagino che un video catturerà i 5 sensi. Soprattutto il suono che può essere trascurato. Scrivi la cultura giapponese nell'argomento e cercherà tutti i libri che appaiono nel testo nel sito web del progetto Gutenberg (privo di virus poiché è un ente di beneficenza). Inoltre, è in fase di ricerca avanzata.

Tutto ciò che è di pubblico dominio è un gioco leale e può essere utilizzato. Ci sono resoconti di testimoni oculari e ovviamente lo stile di un autore può influenzare. Detto ciò. Spero di poterlo fare. La mia situazione attuale è che mia madre sta lavorando al computer e non posso scrivere nulla di nuovo perché ho perso l'alimentatore del secondo computer. Mi annoia il fatto che lei lavori da 8 giorni e non posso fare nulla di quello che voglio con la scrittura poiché il computer viene utilizzato per lavoro. Devo essere paziente come se fossi un ragno. [/ QUOTE]


In fact that's what I'll do this weekend, I dedicate it to research, The music, to reading, to understand if Japan is the right place for my book.
I love for this Internet, because it offers me the possibility, to enter a reality that is not mine.


----------



## dither

I'm not procrastinating, really, I'm not. I was intending to take a bus-ride [ and to think, I used like bus-riding once upon a time ]out of town to a building-supplies store to hopefully get things that I need repair my fence but .............. as I look out of my window there isn't a cloud to be seen in a pale blue sky, there's a light wind blowing, and it's freezing out there. Okay, slight exaggeration , it's bloody cold. And even the lightest of breezes would prevent me from being able to handle a 2mtr fence-panel anyway. The weather has to be perfectly still and so the shopping-trip can wait.

dithering...


----------



## Terra

Poking through the halls of WF whenever I get too frustrated in the learning curve of creating a poster on Canva ... the struggle is real!!!  Thank you WF for patting me on the back and saying 'there there everything will be just fine'


----------



## Sinister

Trying to register for this forum, without realizing, I did this ages ago.  I'm going to need to start using post-it notes.

-Sin


----------



## TuesdayEve

Nothing interesting…
Sitting in the school bus making plans to attend future concerts in October and beyond….
Procrastinating…getting up, getting out and going in to workout 
Ugh…


----------



## Deleted member 64995

I'm procrastinating, it's hot and I don't want to clean the house ...


----------



## Sinister

Mulched the Wisteria, Irises, Goji Berry, Hellebores, Roses and weeded the Raspberries and Blueberries and turned the compost pile and watered the Edelweiss.  Now I just need to plant the weeping cherry, the new blueberries...  And keel over into a bathtub of cool water with a glass of red wine and some tunes.  Might leave that middle part for tomorrow...

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> Mulched the Wisteria, Irises, Goji Berry, Hellebores, Roses and weeded the Raspberries and Blueberries and turned the compost pile and watered the Edelweiss.  Now I just need to plant the weeping cherry, the new blueberries...  And keel over into a bathtub of cool water with a glass of red wine and some tunes.  Might leave that middle part for tomorrow...
> 
> -Sin


Sounds like my kind of day.

Today's harvest






and


----------



## Sinister

Gorgeous, absolutely beautiful.  You can't imagine how envious I am.  If I only had access to a hardiness zone like that one...  
That all looks splendid.

There's no feeling quite like it, is there?  Nothing will ever feel quite so wonderful, imho, than working with things that grow.  Rewarding doesn't even cover it.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> There's no feeling quite like it, is there?  Nothing will ever feel quite so wonderful, imho, than working with things that grow.  Rewarding doesn't even cover it.
> 
> -Sin


So many of the world's problems could be solved if politicians worked in the garden. Gardening puts life into perspective. You spend months nurturing seedlings, you plant them out in the big bad veggie patch and if the blackbird does not dig them up the slugs eat them.


----------



## Sinister

It's true!  I couldn't agree more.  It's a microcosm unto itself, the garden, and yet a holistic system of systems.  Wisdom, triumph, defeat, joy and sadness can all be won by just putting in honest work.

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Nah, PiP, those people being who those people are, they'll likely fight over who has the biggest zucchini. But what *beautiful* produce you have! I don't have anything but a flower garden and love it to pieces (I have some new red roses that work like a ground over and they're taking off nicely. My periwinkles will knock your eye out and my crape myrtles are so beautiful even that word isn't sufficient. 

I don't have access to much fresh produce since I'm mostly bound to the supermarket--(who no longer sell fresh cantaloupe or pears or peaches or plums- they're there, but I don't buy them, because they are seldom ripe enough. So, to make this note clearer, I will come to your home/ garden and it will be tough getting rid of me. I love fresh produce and beautiful flowers all around.  I love the photo.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Oh, speaking of slugs. Armadillos love 'em, I hear. The day I got my new drift roses planted is the day an armadillo decided to dig up the ground for his dinner. If he'd just arrived the night before he wouldn't have destroyed my plants. But the slugs were there, waiting to much on my new plants but the armadillo put a stop to that plan.  This is one hungry and strange world!  (Ever looked at an armadillo or a slug up close? Interesting world, huh?)


----------



## Sinister

Beer.  That is how I defeat slugs.  To be fair, I've only ever applied it in a greenhouse.  It's an old horticulture trick I learned at Uni.
Around here the common pest are Japanese Beetles.  If I'm honest, I'd rather have the slugs...  =/

-Sin


----------



## Techadm

PiP said:


> Sounds like my kind of day.
> 
> Today's harvest
> 
> View attachment 27385
> 
> and
> 
> View attachment 27386




I am so jealous of those potatoes it is not even funny!  Everything looks great @PiP


----------



## RHPeat

PiP said:


> So many of the world's problems could be solved if politicians worked in the garden. Gardening puts life into perspective. You spend months nurturing seedlings, you plant them out in the big bad veggie patch and if the blackbird does not dig them up the slugs eat them.


1/2 of last week's Apricot harvest for 2021— 32 pints from two days. I gave that much away as well to friends and relatives and neighbors. 4 in all. Off one tree. And like you say PiP that's not counting what the birds ate off the tree. I don't know how much longer I can keep climbing the ladder. But it is fun and profitable when eat it all winter. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Sinister

So many wonderful recipes I have call for those blinkin things, and I don't have a tree one.  They are delicious though!

My place, most of the fruit trees came with the property and they're all pears.  I'm gonna catch holy hell for this...but I can't eat the dumb things.  Pears gross me out.  I'd switch every pear tree for two of those.

-Sin


----------



## RHPeat

Sinister said:


> So many wonderful recipes I have call for those blinkin things, and I don't have a tree one.  They are delicious though!
> 
> My place, most of the fruit trees came with the property and they're all pears.  I'm gonna catch holy hell for this...but I can't eat the dumb things.  Pears gross me out.  I'd switch every pear tree for two of those.
> 
> -Sin


Sinister

With pear trees you can graft different varieties on same tree or even any kind of apple you like. If you have a non-productive tree think about it. Because if you cut the tree back to the stump in fall and you can graft the stump right then with 5 different limbs in a circle evenly placed. So later on it's easy to get a 3 legged ladder into the tree.  I have a plum tree that I just cut back every four years because plums only grow on last years growth. So the tree just keeps getting taller. So if I cut it back I go one year without plums and the next year it's a real bounty. You can graft pear and apples or any other core fruit on the same tree. It is the same with any pit fruits. They can be grafted onto the same tree. You get all the information and maybe even someone to do it; if you don't how – at your nearest nursery. It might cost you something, but the crop might pay for itself in one or two years. I have an asian Pear tree that has 4 different varieties on the same tree. The fruit ripens a few weeks apart. Which I like because I don't have rush the canning. You can do the same thing with apples or pears.

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Sinister

I just mostly let the pears alone.  They produce well enough and I do sell most of them on at the farmer's market.  Just cannot stomach any type of pear.  It's a texture thing.

  I have some lovely grafts of Santa Rosas and Damson plums.  I've never been much of a hand at grafting.  Tried a bunch of tongue grafts of black pines, and higan cherries back at University.  Most didn't take.  I have kind of a hand tremor and never got the cuts right.  More of an artform than a science, I learned.  And Dendrology and Pomology turned out later to be more of a passing hobby.

-Sin


----------



## RHPeat

Sinister

If you want organic fruit without pesticides try using liquid laundry soap in a nozzle sprayer with a cup. You can adjust it to mix with water and spray the all the leaves and even the fruit if you want. You always want to wash them anyway. It doesn't hurt the fruit at all. I do it all the time. It keep insect and some birds off the tree. My problem is deer. I had a deer just break three limbs off my peach tree. I live on a side hill and the orchard is teared off in rows. So the deer tries to walk through the tree down to the next tear. I keep my trusty BB gun handy. I don't want to kill a doe with a fawn. But a good sting in the rump keeps them gown for a few days.


----------



## Sinister

RHPeat said:


> Sinister
> 
> If you want organic fruit without pesticides try using liquid laundry soap in a nozzle sprayer with a cup. You can adjust it to mix with water and spray the all the leaves and even the fruit if you want. You always want to wash them anyway. It doesn't hurt the fruit at all. I do it all the time. It keep insect and some birds off the tree. My problem is deer. I had a deer just break three limbs off my peach tree. I live on a side hill and the orchard is teared off in rows. So the deer tries to walk through the tree down to the next tear. I keep my trusty BB gun handy. I don't want to kill a doe with a fawn. But a good sting in the rump keeps them gown for a few days.



Deer.  I've lost more cherry saplings to the damn things.  They just strip them whole.  I finally worked out a fencing system that keeps them away.  Saved two Honeycrisps and two Ranier cherries.  I don't usually bother with pesticides.  Never been a fan of them.  Might try the soap, though.   I use netting for the birds on my cherries, which works most of the time.  It leaves me with enough to make do with at least. 

-Sin


----------



## RHPeat

Sinister said:


> Deer.  I've lost more cherry saplings to the damn things.  They just strip them whole.  I finally worked out a fencing system that keeps them away.  Saved two Honeycrisps and two Ranier cherries.  I don't usually bother with pesticides.  Never been a fan of them.  Might try the soap, though.   I use netting for the birds on my cherries, which works most of the time.  It leaves me with enough to make do with at least.
> 
> -Sin


Sinister

My wife and me eat nothing but organic food. So I'm on the same page there. We boycott anything that isn't organic. Netting for cherries. I like that idea. I wonder if I could use it on my fig tree as well. what a grand idea. Do you use like deer netting. that is sometimes use as fencing thin plastic threads that are like chicken wire. What kind of netting is it? I have my trees in the back fenced in with it for several years until they started jumping over the fences. What kind of fencing were you using for the deer? I'm interested if it's working.

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Sinister

I bought a roll of 4 foot wire fencing and stake it in a circle about two feet from the sapling's trunk.  So far it's discouraged them.  But a lot of my losses stemmed from buying bareroot trees.  Buying more established saplings, even though they're more costly has worked well for me as well.

-Sin


----------



## VRanger

RHPeat said:


> 1/2 of last week's Apricot harvest for 2021— 32 pints from two days. I gave that much away as well to friends and relatives and neighbors. 4 in all. Off one tree. And like you say PiP that's not counting what the birds ate off the tree. I don't know how much longer I can keep climbing the ladder. But it is fun and profitable when eat it all winter.
> 
> a poet friend
> RH Peat


We have the same problem with a large fig tree. LOL


----------



## Megan Pearson

RHPeat said:


> 1/2 of last week's Apricot harvest for 2021— 32 pints from two days.


Do you ever try drying them or turning them into fruit leathers? 

I'm just curious. I want to plant a couple of fruit trees but want to find out what I'm going to do with all the fruit before I commit to them. Seems that there's a negative stigma where I live (which is in a city) against fruit trees as attracting vermin, so I want to head off potential neighbor complaints with workable solutions before planting them.


----------



## snafu

drinking beer and trying to figure out where to post

my cat looks on from the bed with silent contempt


----------



## Megan Pearson

Have volunteered some time this week to answer phones. Not very exciting but too many interruptions to write. Perfect for hanging out here.


----------



## snafu

This place seems cool and decently active.

My name is snafu. I'm a friendly yet insane, wise yet incompetent idiot who likes to write poetry and regularly to take LSD and walk out into the woods with a fifth of whiskey and write poetry in a cave while it's raining violently.

Just thought I'd introduce myself.

I typically write dark yet inspiring poetry. Finding the spot of blue sky within the perfectly dark storm.

My idol is Bukowski. Cheers.


----------



## RHPeat

vranger said:


> We have the same problem with a large fig tree. LOL


Thank goodness mine is a miniature fig tree. It's only about 8 feet tall. Plus I cut it back around the edges. 

a poet friend 
RH peat


----------



## RHPeat

Megan Pearson said:


> Do you ever try drying them or turning them into fruit leathers?
> 
> I'm just curious. I want to plant a couple of fruit trees but want to find out what I'm going to do with all the fruit before I commit to them. Seems that there's a negative stigma where I live (which is in a city) against fruit trees as attracting vermin, so I want to head off potential neighbor complaints with workable solutions before planting them.


Megan 

Yes we have dried fruit. You have to seal it if you want keep it for long periods of time. We have a dehydrator, and have done some apricots before. My wife uses it mostly for spices that we grow in the yard like rosemary, oregano, mint, sage, bay leaf, and others. We do buy some spices but simple ones we have growing year round. We can even use them fresh if we want. But we tend to keep a small labeled jar with the ones we have growing. Canning fruit isn't that difficult vegetables are a bigger problem you need a pressure cooker to do it. But fruit is canned in a syrup so it's easier to do. We have a deep kettle with a lid and we lid the jars and tighten the ring down tight on the jar. Then boil it for 45 mins at a rolling boil. Take the jags out with jar tongs and put them on a soft cloth not to crack the jars. as they cool you can hear the jar seal. They will pop and the lid is sucked into a concave appearance. Same with jams and jellies which we have also done. With apples and pears we skin them with a peeler which has a crank handle on it. The cutter is like a round shaped potato peeler; it just peels the fruit as you spin it with the crank handle. The peelings go to the mulch pile in the garden. buried in the ground. After they're peeled we cut them in half and core them; then they're placed in a jar tightly. If you want apple sauce you cook them a bit and then mash them and take the hand blender to them until they are consistent in texture. You can make apple or pear butter which is great on pancakes. If you buy a tree look for a tree that has different grafts on the tree. Then you'll get a variety along with what you want. You can buy plum trees with more than one kind of plum, the same with apples and pears. Another alternative is to go to the nursery and have them make you what you want. Or teach yourself how to do it. Usually fruit trees are already grafted onto black-walnut root because it is sturdy and is resistant to insects. Thats a tree planed for a large orchard for production. I have about 35 trees but they are different places on my acre and a third property. I have about 15 in one spot behind the house. I have citrus trees in another area near the walk way to the house; that would be mandarin oranges, blood oranges, cumquats, Myers lemons and Myers limes. I always have more than I can eat on the citrus trees. I drip water them. They can get too much water and start to grow sucker-branches with long thorns which need to be pruned off. Citrus are easy to prune. make them round shaped. and you can get mixture trees, only about 4' - 5' tall. Keep off the ladder if you can. Miniature trees make things easier that way and they take less space to in the area where they are planted. Or you can plant to of the same kind of trees in the same hole. but don't mix them.  And never plant trees too close together they grow, so give them room to grow out and not up. Miniature trees about 6' to 8' feet apart. Never plant a tree in a lawn, especially not citrus; because they'll get too much water. They'll put the water into wood growth and not fruit. My citrus ripen close to Christmas so we send a box to our children and grand children. 

What kind of vermin. You don't want to let fruit fall off and leave them on the ground. That will attract birds and other animals. Beside they'll take root and won't produce fruit because they will just be seedlings, which need cutting for hight of head (where they branch out) 2 or3 feet off the ground. I wouldn't suggest planting near any road ways. behind or maybe at the side of the house. Give it space so that it doesn't grow into the neighbors yard. That's a good way to create enemies.


----------



## kunox

therapy using nail polish... I think???? I will write tonight to I swear....


----------



## Sinister

I'm having a bad day, sort of...  I'm tempering it with red wine, cooking and cleaning.  I don't know what I would do without it.

I never did plant the damn weeping Higan Cherry.  The Plum wine has stopped fermenting.  I think I stirred it with a spoon with too much metabisulfite on it, plus I think when I pulled the lid off the primary, the airlocks vomited Campden into the must.  It just stopped.  I'm gonna clean out a carboy and transfer it to a secondary fermenter in an attempt to save it.  Even if I do, I fear the campden may have messed up the taste profile.  

I'm listening to my Darkwave and Ethereal music playlist while cooking Portabella Lasagna and Parmesan Asparagus.  I went back on my ban on cooking because I'm having guests this evening, want them to have good vittles.  Plus they don't worry about me nearly so much, when I can cook and have a clean house.  Have to put on a brave front.

-Sin


----------



## Megan Pearson

RHPeat, you're amazing. Wish I could see your orchard!


RHPeat said:


> ...We have a dehydrator, and have done some apricots before. My wife uses it mostly for spices that we grow...


Thank you for the dehydrator idea. I'm trying to get an herb garden going. Once I win the battle with the squirrels I'm going to have more than I can use. Was thinking of hanging to dry but we're so humid here, a dehydrator would make for a fine solution.


RHPeat said:


> ...Canning fruit isn't that difficult vegetables are a bigger problem you need a pressure cooker to do it.


My mother was a hippie in denial--she canned everything out of her 2 acre garden on the stovetop. After we moved, we treasured those canned goods like gold--nothing like them in the stores. 5 years later, they tasted as fresh as the day we canned them. But I only remember how to can the tomatoes & how to make peach jelly. Never used a pressure cooker. But I was looking at pressure cookers at Farm & Fleet yesterday so maybe this is an omen...


RHPeat said:


> ...We have a deep kettle with a lid and we lid the jars and tighten the ring down tight on the jar. Then boil it for 45 mins at a rolling boil. Take the jags out with jar tongs and put them on a soft cloth not to crack the jars. as they cool you can hear the jar seal. They will pop and the lid is sucked into a concave appearance.


...the sounds of childhood!


RHPeat said:


> ...The peelings go to the mulch pile in the garden. buried in the ground.


I have been thinking about composting in place. Do you have any problems with squirrels/skunks/racoons digging them up? Any odors?


RHPeat said:


> ...If you want apple sauce you cook them a bit and then mash them and take the hand blender to them until they are consistent in texture.


My Great-Grandmother would simmer the chopped apples on low all day, no mashing or blending. Keep a little red skin in with them to add a blush of pink, and for a smoother texture add butter. But if you add butter, she'd say that batch couldn't be canned. I add cardamom & enjoy warm over ice cream.


RHPeat said:


> If you buy a tree look for a tree that has different grafts on the tree. Then you'll get a variety along with what you want. You can buy plum trees with more than one kind of plum, the same with apples and pears. Another alternative is to go to the nursery and have them make you what you want.


Ah, and that's where I need a nurseryman. I've noticed that much of what's sold around here comes up from down south, but we're right on the edge of zone 4. Why they do that I don't know--makes me afraid anything I buy that I can't source will freeze & die on me. I found a nice little patio tree with 4 different cherry varieties grafted onto one tree BUT--guess what--where I'm at is too cold! I'm determined to find a sweet cherry that can survive the winters here...


RHPeat said:


> Or teach yourself how to do it. Usually fruit trees are already grafted onto black-walnut root because it is sturdy and is resistant to insects.


Yes, grafting isn't hard to do. Assuming, of course, you've got the plant materials to work with. I didn't know that about black walnut as a rootstock--good to know. I should ask when I buy what the root stock is.


RHPeat said:


> ...Citrus are easy to prune. make them round shaped. and you can get mixture trees, only about 4' - 5' tall.


Yes, I've seen apple orchards here maintained at a nice u-pick height. To maximize my use of the yard, I'm planning on planting under a wire & pruning to a weeping form where I have overhead wires. But it depends on what I want to plant. I know I can do that with my mulberries.


RHPeat said:


> Keep off the ladder if you can.


Yes, that's what the doctor told my Great-Grandmother when she went in for falling off the ladder while picking apples. After that, she'd look both ways down the street to make sure her neighbors weren't watching before setting up her ladder. Although, I seem to recall her grumbling that she wasn't using a ladder when she fell out of the tree, but I think she got the point. (She was in her 80's!) Personally, I'm not too keen on ladders, either.


RHPeat said:


> Miniature trees make things easier that way and they take less space to in the area where they are planted. Or you can plant to of the same kind of trees in the same hole. but don't mix them.  And never plant trees too close together they grow, so give them room to grow out and not up. Miniature trees about 6' to 8' feet apart.


Okay, help me out here. I am thinking of buying dwarfed. So, if it's the same sort of tree, two of the same can share a hole? That is a really, really great idea. Any spacing concerns when sharing the same hole? (I.e., is the distance between trunks a concern?)


RHPeat said:


> Never plant a tree in a lawn, especially not citrus; because they'll get too much water. They'll put the water into wood growth and not fruit.


Thank you. I've been reading up on this for two months now and you're the first to mention it.


RHPeat said:


> What kind of vermin.


Yes, I said the same thing! I found this in my state's natural resources publication guide on backyard trees. I know what they're saying but I disagree. We moved here from So Cal & there (much as you've described your climate is like) many people had very productive backyard trees. FIND - Food In Need of Distribution - would send out volunteer workers to harvest the fruit & they would redistribute it to all the homeless shelters. I still need to do my research here, but after I harvest what I want, all the rest of it I want to pack and deliver to a local shelter. One thing I have learned is this is NOT So Cal. Recently I was told that it doesn't work that way here. But back to the vermin. A well-cared-for orchard doesn't draw vermin. My childhood town had vineyards and cherry orchards within city limits and even within the downtown area. I grew up next to a cherry orchard so know a well-kept orchard doesn't have to draw 'vermin'. And no, I don't recall the guide identifying the 'vermin'. The gist I got was that the state discourages backyard fruit trees. I have to research the city's code next.


RHPeat said:


> You don't want to let fruit fall off and leave them on the ground.


Exactly.


RHPeat said:


> Give it space so that it doesn't grow into the neighbors yard. That's a good way to create enemies.


Yes, I asked my neighbor how he felt planting an apple tree so close to his fence (about 6 feet away). Of course, I also invited him to as much fruit as they wanted. He was excited--he loves apples!

Well, this is a bit longer than intended but thank you for all that you shared! You've given me some things I need to look into before buying. Besides, maybe now when the kids ask what I want for Christmas, I can tell them I want a dehydrator!


----------



## kunox

I am starting to clean 3 things every five minutes. I can seemingly do 5 thing's every 5 minutes. Small things but thing's non the less. Now that my mood is better.


----------



## RHPeat

Megan Pearson said:


> RHPeat, you're amazing. Wish I could see your orchard!
> 
> Thank you for the dehydrator idea. I'm trying to get an herb garden going. Once I win the battle with the squirrels I'm going to have more than I can use. Was thinking of hanging to dry but we're so humid here, a dehydrator would make for a fine solution.


A dehydrator is cheap when you consider it will last for many years. Ours had 8 racks inside. It's circular and rotates while drying the leaves or seeds. It doesn't get real hot and my wife just sets it on the end of the counter where there is a plug and just lets it run day and night and it doesn't that that long at all.



Megan Pearson said:


> My mother was a hippie in denial--she canned everything out of her 2 acre garden on the stovetop. After we moved, we treasured those canned goods like gold--nothing like them in the stores. 5 years later, they tasted as fresh as the day we canned them. But I only remember how to can the tomatoes & how to make peach jelly. Never used a pressure cooker. But I was looking at pressure cookers at Farm & Fleet yesterday so maybe this is an omen...


We treasure our canning as well if the grown kids don't take them. I got angry about it one year because we did all this canning and then they took it and we didn't last the winter without having to buy canned fruit. That was wrong and I told my wife not to be doing that any longer. We break our backs picking harvesting peeling. jarring, and then canning and end up with just a few jars. It was crazy. Her son came up from the basement where we keep the jars cool on shelve with a load of our canning and I asked him where he was when I was climbing a ladder to pick the fruit? Where was he when we did all the work of canning? I said do we still have 24 jars of each thing down there for twice in each month to taste them? He said he didn't count the jars. I said well maybe you should do that so your mother and I can taste the fruit of our labor that you are just ripping off.


Megan Pearson said:


> ...the sounds of childhood!


Yah, it is good feeling to hear the canning jars pop.


Megan Pearson said:


> I have been thinking about composting in place. Do you have any problems with squirrels/skunks/racoons digging them up? Any odors?


My wife composts everything that is organic in the kitchen. It goes into a small stainless steel bucket by the sink. When that's full we put in A Japanese type muncher that lets it rot with a bacteria that's added. Then I bury it in the garden. I'm constantly digging little trenches about 4 foot long and 3 feet deep dumping it in and covering it over. I generally wet the ground ahead of time in the summer. Makes it easier to do.


Megan Pearson said:


> My Great-Grandmother would simmer the chopped apples on low all day, no mashing or blending. Keep a little red skin in with them to add a blush of pink, and for a smoother texture add butter. But if you add butter, she'd say that batch couldn't be canned. I add cardamom & enjoy warm over ice cream.


Cook the apples and put them in a stainless steel bowl and take a hand blender and it done in no time. With two people one is doing the blending and another is ladling into the jars by the time she's done I've got more her to do. If you want to doctor up your apple sauce or apple butter try two cloves in the jar or add a table spoon of cinnamon to the blender concoction. It's great either way. It's still great over Ice Cream. But we don't eat much Ice Cream because of our age.


Megan Pearson said:


> Ah, and that's where I need a nurseryman. I've noticed that much of what's sold around here comes up from down south, but we're right on the edge of zone 4. Why they do that I don't know--makes me afraid anything I buy that I can't source will freeze & die on me. I found a nice little patio tree with 4 different cherry varieties grafted onto one tree BUT--guess what--where I'm at is too cold! I'm determined to find a sweet cherry that can survive the winters here...


If you buy miniature trees you can buy thin felt blanket at the nursery. You only have to cover the tops and the leave of the tree. I only do it is the weather report says it's going to freeze. I only do it to the evergreen fruits Citrus Fruits. can freeze. Any thing deciduous will be fine. This is timpical of all trees that lose their leaves in the fall. They won't freeze. Citrus comes in the fall general where I live, and pomegranates are last of percephonie's curse. Why she has to return to the underworld.  She comes with Jonquils the first to bloom but she returns in the fall with ripening of the pomegranates. I have written so many poems about this because I have both on my property and I see it all happening.  It takes a really deep ground freeze to kill the roots of a tree. If the lose their leave the sap stops running and the that's the time to prune and cut back as well for fruit trees. Only fruit barring evergreen trees need to be protect from freezing. In California the large orchard use smudge pots. Oil heaters out in the rows of trees. Or electric in some cases. Solar powered now. I just use these thin felt tarps that cover their tops and I tie them to the trunk below. with twine. I have the twine tied to the 4 corners of the tarp. Each one gets pulled in a different direction over the top of the tree that way. No stakes require and freezing doesn't happen until winder and the fruit is picked in the late fall. Mandarin oranges are just fantastic fruit and I get some much off of my 6 trees Mandarin Oranges, one Blood-Orange, one Myres Lemmon and one Myres Lime — all miniature trees that we can't eat it all we actually send the six kid a box of fruit for the Hollidays. Hawaii, Idaho, and two in California. One I can have her pick her own. I just give her a plastic bag and tell her to fill it.


Megan Pearson said:


> Yes, grafting isn't hard to do. Assuming, of course, you've got the plant materials to work with. I didn't know that about black walnut as a rootstock--good to know. I should ask when I buy what the root stock is.


Yes you want to do that. There are other root stocks too, but ask them at the nursery and talk to them about what is best for your area. They are always helpful to me. After all they want to sell you the material. But if you're doing stump grafts you want to got and talk to someone with an orchard and just ask to pick up some of their clippings. If want different plums that might have those in one orchard grouped in different places. then you need cold tar after you graft the stump. If you know what the cambium layer is than it should be any problem. You just cut the clipping to about 5 inches with at least 4 or more buds on it. Then you slice the stock in small area at the bottom at an angle showing part of the cambium all the way around the that twig. then you want to slip the wedge down between the bark and the cambium on the tree trunk so that the cambium of each is touching. About for or 5 things will make a good tree. They will grow fast in the spring. Those twigs with become the hight of head where the tree branches out in different directing, and eventually it will all fill in. but the graft will only take if that cambium is touching on both sides. But the little wedge shape will help draw sap when it begins to run as well. But the open part of the stump need protecting from ants and other insects. So you can just cover that with cold tar. Just think enough to cover the area with no wood exposed where the old tree was cut off. two years you should have fruit with plums because of the full root system for the old tree the new one will grow faster than a new sealing. Remember plums take two years grow to produce. An unpruned sampling needs to be planed and cut off for height of head so check for bud down low on the stock of the sapling if you by one.


Megan Pearson said:


> Yes, I've seen apple orchards here maintained at a nice u-pick height. To maximize my use of the yard, I'm planning on planting under a wire & pruning to a weeping form where I have overhead wires. But it depends on what I want to plant. I know I can do that with my mulberries.


We had good blue berries for about 3 years until the deer came and mowed them down to nothing.


Megan Pearson said:


> Yes, that's what the doctor told my Great-Grandmother when she went in for falling off the ladder while picking apples. After that, she'd look both ways down the street to make sure her neighbors weren't watching before setting up her ladder. Although, I seem to recall her grumbling that she wasn't using a ladder when she fell out of the tree, but I think she got the point. (She was in her 80's!) Personally, I'm not too keen on ladders, either.


Well moving ladder is a chore and if you do it for awhile it can become tiring. it depends on how much you have to pick and how high the trees are. I have a small 4 foot ladder and a 10 foot ladder. That's 3 legged ladders which you put through he crotch of the tree. That's another reason of a low height of head on the tree.


Megan Pearson said:


> Okay, help me out here. I am thinking of buying dwarfed. So, if it's the same sort of tree, two of the same can share a hole? That is a really, really great idea. Any spacing concerns when sharing the same hole? (I.e., is the distance between trunks a concern?)


Yes a dwarf tree is a miniature same thing. I have six dwarf mandarin orange trees and they are enough to fill our refrigerator compartments for 3 months of oranges and my wife eats one every morning in the winter. When they are not in season she buys them at the store. I wouldn't put to dwarfs in the same hole. they don't take up that much space. Fun size trees yes plant to to a hole. And if you're going to plant cherry trees do plant two trees in the same hole because of pollination. Cherries have to cross pollenate. the pollen form one Side needs to get to the other side and vis versa. With something like plums you don't want to do that because you'll create weird plums. They cross breed. Sometimes they make really great plums however. It depends of the varieties you do together.


Megan Pearson said:


> Thank you. I've been reading up on this for two months now and you're the first to mention it.


No problem, I studied Ag for a while in high school because my family live in an agricultural area of nothing but fruit farms. Plus I had an Uncle that had a commercial Bartlett Pear farm. When I was in my teens in the summer I worked in packing houses moving freight, stack railroad cars with plums and pears crates shipped back east. Dump fruit on sorting tables for woman that packed the boxes full of fruit. I say every kind of plum and pear out there.


Megan Pearson said:


> Yes, I said the same thing! I found this in my state's natural resources publication guide on backyard trees. I know what they're saying but I disagree. We moved here from So Cal & there (much as you've described your climate is like) many people had very productive backyard trees. FIND - Food In Need of Distribution - would send out volunteer workers to harvest the fruit & they would redistribute it to all the homeless shelters. I still need to do my research here, but after I harvest what I want, all the rest of it I want to pack and deliver to a local shelter. One thing I have learned is this is NOT So Cal. Recently I was told that it doesn't work that way here. But back to the vermin. A well-cared-for orchard doesn't draw vermin. My childhood town had vineyards and cherry orchards within city limits and even within the downtown area. I grew up next to a cherry orchard so know a well-kept orchard doesn't have to draw 'vermin'. And no, I don't recall the guide identifying the 'vermin'. The gist I got was that the state discourages backyard fruit trees. I have to research the city's code next.


California is sub tropical so just about any kind of crop will grow here. If you just moving fruits and veggies locally you don't need to pack it at all just box it in cardboard boxes. Let the people that distribute the food bag it for the homeless. and sort it how they want to. Otherwise it's a wasted cost for if you pack it they will just unpack it. You're talk about donations. Now if you were talking about a chain of commercial markets then I'd say you want to pack it. But donations are quite another thing. Maybe washing the food is all you need to do. It depends on how much mud or dirt is on the corp you plan to deliver and where it's being deliver too.


Megan Pearson said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Yes, I asked my neighbor how he felt planting an apple tree so close to his fence (about 6 feet away). Of course, I also invited him to as much fruit as they wanted. He was excited--he loves apples!


Six feet and he'll have apples in his yard. Think about that. Will he like them falling in his yard. 8 feet from the fence and a full grown tree he still might have a few fall in his yard. Take a look at the trees in peoples yard for shade. Fruit trees are no different. Take a carpenters tape measure and go out an measure their leaf span. That is also the drip line for root system as well. which is very important. you don't want to cover a trees root system. It will kill it of stunt its growth. There is as much of the tree below the ground as above the ground. Orchard systems have intwined roots — Standard apple trees need *30 to 35 feet (9-11 m.) this means that each tree has at least a 15 ft. span. Standard trees are 30 ft.* between trees, while semi-dwarf apples require 15 feet (5 m.) and dwarf apples need only 10 feet (3 m.) These trees won't grow over a 8 ft. fence at all. The tops of them might be seen from the other side where they round off. Peach trees should be spaced 20 feet (6 m.).


Megan Pearson said:


> Well, this is a bit longer than intended but thank you for all that you shared! You've given me some things I need to look into before buying. Besides, maybe now when the kids ask what I want for Christmas, I can tell them I want a dehydrator!


There you go. They be wanting the spices as well. So make them buy it for you.

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Megan Pearson

RHPeat said:


> There you go...


Thank you, RHPeat. Your advice is awesome.  And I hope you won't mind my picking your brain in the future. I will post a picture for you when we settle on what we're going to plant. 

Peace,
Megan


----------



## RHPeat

Megan 

anytime send me a note if you want to get a hold of me. I'm usually on boards in the evening Standard Pacific Time that's around 9 -10 my time.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I was looking at medialexie's software (medialexie scribe) a few moments ago on youtube (a video had a person speaking in french). I am contemplating it as a future purchase. Medialexie scribe has a sentence predictor for  dysgraphia and I wonder how that could work. I hope it predicts the parts of speech in a sentence. I don't know if I need it. However, I could always try a free trial.  The version I own is the only software that works for me. At least that is what I think. My computer can barely run it. I don't expect my computer to last more than a year since it is 3 years old. But when that happens I will be able to install it on a new computer.


----------



## Megan Pearson

RHPeat said:


> Megan...


Hey, thanks RHPeat! I'm CST & my schedule is chaotic. When I get home (I've been dog sitting) I will post a pic of my mulberry tree. It's nothing much, but I'm thrilled it's still alive after having dug it up last year. Waiting to see if it's a boy or a girl before I decide to plant it. So far it's doing ok in its pot.

You'd think dog sitting you'd have all the time in the world to write, right? At least, that's what I thought...


----------



## RHPeat

Megan Pearson said:


> Hey, thanks RHPeat! I'm CST & my schedule is chaotic. When I get home (I've been dog sitting) I will post a pic of my mulberry tree. It's nothing much, but I'm thrilled it's still alive after having dug it up last year. Waiting to see if it's a boy or a girl before I decide to plant it. So far it's doing ok in its pot.
> 
> You'd think dog sitting you'd have all the time in the world to write, right? At least, that's what I thought...


Wow, That's something I don't grow that I really like Mulberries. I live for mulberry pie, and never see it at all. 
a poet friend
RH Peat.


----------



## Mish

We are in lockdown again thanks to delta variant. Can't go anywhere so I have some lockdown blues. But I should feel lucky being healthy and all, plus I got my first vaccine shot. It's just as NIN said "everyday is exactly the same".


----------



## PiP

Mish said:


> We are in lockdown again thanks to delta variant. Can't go anywhere so I have some lockdown blues. But I should feel lucky being healthy and all, plus I got my first vaccine shot. It's just as NIN said "everyday is exactly the same".


I understand the lockdown blues well. our rural bubble in the western algarve escaped the high R rate area until recently. Now we are are categorised as very high risk. Our area can't go into lockdown at the moment because the tourists want to party. It grinds my gears that we have given up so much with early lockdowns etc to now have our safety squandered by an influx of holiday germites from all over Europe.

On a positive note previous lockdowns brought our  immediate community closer together as we formed support bubbles... also had more time to write and work in the garden. 

Although we are double vaccinated we still have  the risk assessment mentality before going into shops etc as we were originally shielding ... do the new variants bring new risks as COVID mutates? It is the unknown and living under the constant shadow of fear and associated stress that is driving me crazy.

Hang in their Mish.


----------



## The Green Shield

Watching Hood Nature. I never thought I'd be so interested in a ten-minute long video where the narrator describes animals such as, 'walking example of why we can't have nice things', 'huge tusks that will violate your insides', 'these [orca whales] giant steroid-fueled murder dolphins love murking sea lions and hurling them into the air just for fun because of course they do.'


----------



## Matchu

I used to be very positive about jam but arrived at something of a crossroads after witnessing the mystery processes of jam’s production (among my hippies).  I’m thinking one might as well spread a half kilo of sugar over the toasts.  Sugar being  infantile & a degenerate pleasure, alcohol aside. Focussing toward a more marmite future with the simple salty butter excess, bacon, black pudding, eggs upon fried bread.


----------



## The Green Shield

So I just contacted my endocrinologist and her peeps about getting a genetic test to see if I actually have CHARGE syndrome. Now let's see what happens next. 

EDIT: I exhibit classic signs of CHARGE such as lopsided ear, hearing loss, vision loss, lack of smell, delayed puberty, and small testes but I wanted to make sure if this were actually CHARGE and not some random combination of things I have. xD


----------



## Sinister

I am currently waiting to hear from two plumbers digging up my backyard.  Yesterday began by receiving a huge water bill saying I used something like 15000 gallons.  Which is near quadruple my usage.  

I check the crawlspace of my house today and it's standing in four inches of water.  So I get out a water pump and start pumping the crawlspace dry.  It's about this time I get a phone call and learn that my cousin had tried to mow down my aunt, her mother, in a suv after she robbed a funeral home.

Days like these are never boring.  Personally, I like boring.  I figure there's no shame in relaxing with a gin sour, while things I can't control resolve themselves.  Bad days come in pairs, I guess.

Do you guys use egg whites in your sours?  I like them in sours, myself.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Classical music and a can of Shotgun Wedding brown ale.  I'm trying to decide if my LM entry needs more work or if I can concentrate on my WIP.  And WHAT THE HELL IS THAT SMELL!?  There is this strong ammonia smell of rot and I cannot find it.  It's haunting.  It smells so bad, I've got the remains of a cigar and I'm going to go outside and try to fumigate the smell from myself.  I feel like I should hire a Catholic priest to come in with a censer and try to exorcise the funk out of this end of my house.

EDIT:
And I just apparently listened to someone attempt Bizet's Farandole with %@$^ing high-hat in it, like it was some café house jazz.  What the hell is going on here?  Feels like the last week and a half has been directed by David Lynch.

-Sin


----------



## Turnbull

I'm very tired, but I want to read my Bible before I got to sleep.  I'm also considering starting a thread about dating services online, but I'll do that later.  I have stomach surgery coming up, which makes me concerned about what I should be eating rather than what I like to eat.  Still though, for a hot mess, my life is pretty stable.  So I guess it's a hot mess on a plate.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am considering only visiting the forums for talking or socializing. Not for writing stories for the time being. I am in a bit of a dilemma. I don't think I will make a massive leap in the quality of my prose unless I save money to buy one of those recording microphones that you can take with you anywhere (portable and that works with a software). That way I will observe and record my observations and descriptions. I want to make a huge life adjustment. To do that I will save  about 75 dollars a month every month. That way I can afford everything.  I calculated that if I sell everything and save until Christmas I will have the needed 900. With a disability I'd rather not take chances. That means I won't be able to buy anything except I would use these subscription services to entertain myself. I have been thinking on signing onto crunchyroll and amazon music/apple music. I can always read people's stories. Maybe then my issues will be resolved. I shouldn't invest in books until I solve the English issues.

I need to entertain myself or my mood worsens. I think it's manageable.  I never save money. I think now is the time I should worry about this.

I hope this doesn't sound pessimistic. This is a solution and a realistic one. After I invest heavily in english and manage it well. I think that's when I will focus on writing the story or I will worry about what can help me to write it. Whether I need a tutor is unclear. But then after christmas my birthday is 3 months after. That’s what I have planned.


----------



## VRanger

Theglasshouse said:


> I am considering only visiting the forums for talking or socializing. Not for writing stories for the time being.


You're always a pleasure to interact with, and you always have good instincts in your notes. WF is a community of writers, but the word "community" is important. We're here for that and for you.


----------



## VRanger

One client wants a big upswing in system performance, so I spent the evening cloning my AWS SQL Server and cutting out every database but theirs on the new server. The front end side of my systems use an SQL server, an application server, and an image server. I'm going to try their current site on the application server connected to the new SQL Server and see if that gets the performance bump the want. If not, we'll have to also dedicate an application server to them. Luckily, they've indicated that server charges are no barrier, and they're going to need to be serious about that. High performance AWS servers don't come cheap. LOL


----------



## Sinister

I am currently...in the process of feeling awful.  Trying to remember and figure out _why _I am feeling awful.  And just generally trying understand the course of the last twelve hours.  Somehow, despite zero person-to-person interaction, complete isolation and a decently healthy diet, I have become very sick.  I'm putting myself on the BRAT diet at the moment and even the thought of that is making me even sicker.  I need to post my LM challenge now, while I'm capable of it and thinking of it.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

@Theglasshouse sounds like you have decided on a plan of action. Good for you!


----------



## Theglasshouse

vranger said:


> You're always a pleasure to interact with, and you always have good instincts in your notes. WF is a community of writers, but the word "community" is important. We're here for that and for you.





PiP said:


> @Theglasshouse sounds like you have decided on a plan of action. Good for you!


Well thanks everyone for the support. Thanks Vranger and Pip. Now here's something I didn't consider. I think I will try something different. It is more work than the method I mentioned before. I will use a small camera with a microphone. That way I can write down all the details. It is also more affordable. I wouldn't have to mess with some devices/software that costs hundreds of dollars. Thanks for the support from both of you and the community. I think I can turn this situation around.

I am reading Steven pinker's book on how to write concrete paragraphs. How to increase the description is important. Based on his suggestion that every topic sentence needs to have concrete words. That sentences need to be arranged in logical order. I think I found several books that explain this aspect of the writing process.

So besides using a video to record. I will be using some books on how to organize the sentences in the right order that I found today on a web search. The focus will be the same which is an emphasis on English skills. Most of my purchases will be based on this.

 I am now considering besides the mentioned strategy to record and comment on what I see. I could use the evernote application. I use an ipod nano 7th generation which needs a microphone. That's my substitute for the camcorder. The microphone is inadequate that comes with it. It does have a camera that can take pictures and maybe video (unsure of this one).

I've been told to write in first person so I will grab a book that explains pov since I never write in first person.

Empowering Students to Write and Re-write:
Standards-Based Strategies for Middle and
High School Teachers
by Warren Combs (Kindle Edition)

Upgrade Your English Writing Skills
by Winn Trivette II (Kindle Edition)

The Little Gold Grammar Book: 40 Powerful
Rules for Clear and Correct Writing
by Brandon Royal (Kindle Edition)

The Little Red Writing Book Deluxe Edition:
Two Winning Books in One, Writing plus
Grammar
by Brandon Royal (Kindle Edition)

I like the little red writing book since it explains in a different way how to write in the correct sequence.  Winn trinvette's book should tell me some things that are not so obvious to me. Such as to take notes on what I want to write about. The first book here mentions the strategy of combining sentences.

I figure these are the best books I could find. In addition to this I own two description books. I don't believe I observe what I am describing a lot which is a mistake in the process of writing description. That is why I want to use a camera and a microphone. That would help me observe and take notes.

The difference between dictating with a digital recorder is that it would be converted to text immediately when I connect it to the computer. I feel that abnegating my usual pleasures of writing might not be the best idea. I am working on this proposal I made as a plan initially. I think this is a better idea. I liked that people here listened to me and gave me their reactions.

As I read more of Steven Pinker's book, I figure I will find more books to answer the question of what makes a person's writing accessible in fiction. That would be style. He does cover the topic off coherence. I found these books based on Steven Pinker's criteria. That all sentences need concrete subjects and supporting details to create a concrete style.

I also found a book with 1350 pages full of concrete nouns.

Thanks everyone for the support. I will try this before I act in haste. Which is to pay for something that would need 5 months of savings. That sounds soul crushing and I want to give this a try before a hiatus from my writing forum activities.


----------



## VRanger

This afternoon my wife and I watched an episode of "The Hustler". It's a game show where one of five contestants is "The Hustler". The object is for other contestants, though a series of clues and observing each others' behavior, to determine which is the The Huster. If they do, the other contestants split money. If they don't, The Hustler gets all the money the group accumulates when they answer trivia questions correctly.

In the episode we just watched, one of the clues revealed The Hustler has published eight young-adult novels. A few minutes later, one of the contestants said that the only writing she does is in her journal in the morning. Another contestant asked, "Is that when you do your plot outlines?" Who talks about plot outlines if you're not engaged in writing? LOL I tagged that guy as The Hustler as soon as he asked the question, and it turned out ... he was. By the way, he fooled the other contestants and won the money. ($140k)


----------



## Sinister

Grinder and fruit press just came in.  I have cinnamon in my oil diffuser.  I am ready for fall.  But I am also really ready for fall.  I've got my classical music playing on Alexa and am about to make Waldorf Chicken Salad for tonight.

It figures the most normal day I've had this week is Friday the 13th.

EDIT:  Some assembly is most definitely required.  Which is fine...if the nuts and screws come threaded properly, which they didn't!  ><;

RE-EDIT:  So the press came without a press...  Makes sense when you think about it.  See, what I did receive was...a metal bucket, a mesh bag and a weight.  I guess they figured in case you would want to buy the fruit press, y'know, a piece at a time, which is...just...I mean, is really convenient and considerate of them.  What was I saying about Friday the 13th?  I am now making myself a conciliatory brandy cocktail.  Anyone want one?

-Sin


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Tonight (and for the last few nights) I've been working hard to put together and polish my nonfiction book on writing flash fiction. I thought the project might have been pushed aside or maybe even dropped but then a few days ago I got a note from my editor asking when I can have it finished. He says he's ready to publish it. I told him it would take me about a month to make sure it's in tip-top shape. So now I'm working frantically to get it all together. I'm quite excited about getting the opportunity, but what a lot of hard work. I thought the research and the writing of the book was hard work (and it was) but as t turns out, so is the proofing and polishing.  But there's no better way I'd like to spend my time.


----------



## PiP

Sitting in the garden and eating breakfast while listening to birdsong and the sound of a castrated cockerel rounding up his harem. The dog has adopted me as his new best friend and keeps nudging me to throw his ball so he can fetch, bring it back, rinse and repeat. I taught him a new trick last night.

I should be preparing my entry for the poetry challenge but I am struggling with the prompt.


----------



## Matchu

In defence  of cockerels - he won't be a  'castrated' cockerel.  He may have that big spiky claw clipped to the base, ouch, and if he is a rescue cock the corporation might have clipped his beak but the gonads will remain up inside his body.

I feel much better - displaying great wisdom on cocks & roosters (USA).  No creature on earth more persecuted than the male chicken.  99% of male chicks sluiced at -24 hours of age.

To my shame I retain memories of stalking  chicken pens hunting out 'sexing errors,' the boy chickens among 10 000 hens. Early days everybody the same until eventually you see the confusion in his eyes.

Disconcerting for the lads this gradual comprehension among hens slender and feminine.  Their heads peek above the flock, their ankles quite stocky, the musculature's perceptible bulk, knobbly knees - only to the trained eye really.  They die because they don't lay eggs.

[...the 10 000 chickens go to the next farm in the process and the next generation of eggs are laid, hatch and those are the birds we eat.  It doesn't matter what sex they are at the _next_ farm.  It's a series of 'stages' - golden rooster no 1 lives in the Netherlands, I think.]

_Also possible basis to some novel down the line like an Atwood.  Honestly, I tried with chicken stories years ago only made university sub-eds cry.  The death business and the spelling also... _


----------



## Mark Twain't

Currently trying to finish editing a chapter whilst simultaneously checking the feed from my ring doorbell as I'm expecting a delivery.


----------



## kunox

Decided to simplify my to-do list to only five things a day.


----------



## Joker

Just came back from a car meet that was 90% Mustangs.


----------



## RHPeat

I picked 2 & 1/2 — 5 gallon buckets of peaches yesterday off of my one peach tree. There is still that much more on the tree. Call my youngest daughter and asked if they wanted some peaches. They said they'd pick them. Today we canned 1 bucket of peaches. We will do another bucket on Monday. Got to do grocery shopping tomorrow before the heat overtakes us. It is fall and harvest time. But the Peruvian daffodil can't figure out what's happening; it's booming here in California's fall because it's spring in Peru. Fall's grace seems to come in different measures of taste,  for the eye and for the tongue. 







Photo by RH Peat — Peruvian Daffodil.


----------



## Sinister

Finished watching Manny Pacquiao vs Keith Thurman.  I wanted Manny to win and he did...but.  What the hell bout did the judges watch?  Thurman was knocked to the mat early and Manny had, let's say, the first four rounds.  But I'm sorry, the rest of the fight told a different story.  I just don't see it.  Thurman landed more hits per punch, threw more punches and dominated a far longer stretch of rounds.  I'm glad Manny won, because I like him, but I can't help but feel Thurman was robbed.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Currently, I am researching some new approaches to narrative writing. I am having a lot of trouble narrating a short story I am writing (needs to be rewritten). I have a bad habit of not narrating events, not making it visual, and summarizing the information. I want it to be narrated. So I found just one book on the topic that is in print. The other one I suspect will never be reprinted since it goes for 1000 dollars. Prose writing can be demanding for me to get it right. So I sometimes watch some news videos to get a sense of what I can narrate as an event and research it afterwards to understand how to dramatize the event in a story. So far planning to order some books to pick up some hints and tips. That's how I came up with the strategy to use YouTube to see news stories. I will eventually flesh out the events if I find a personal narrative on the internet of someone in a similar situation.

I also will adopt a new research method for characterization. All this takes time. I hope I can keep the same level of motivation I had when I was writing it. (increased the font size to make sure I could write this post error-free)

This book has a big section on how to narrate stories.
The Sundance Writer: A Rhetoric, Reader, Research Guide, and Handbook​


----------



## Sinister

I'm looking through the old schoolhouse behind my house.  I have been looking up and down for an old book of fairy tales that I had when I was little.  It was mauve and illustrated, but for the life of me I cannot remember if it was Grimm's or Hans Christian Anderson.  Hell, it could've been Andrew Lang.  It was a tall book with a hardcover and had the most beautiful and terrifying artwork.  I'd have guessed it to be anywhere from the 1960s to the 1980s by year of publication.  The mauve cover had a print of flowers over it and a single centered piece of illustration.

So frustrated.

I did have this old book at one point:





-Sin


----------



## Matchu

I am recovering from the cycle of 12 night shifts


----------



## Sinister

I am trying to arrange and clean my house.  One house, inhabited by one person, should be easy to clean, right?  Maybe that changes when that one person has 3 dogs, 1 cat and is trying to make pear cider.  I have to take the cat box out, clean a giant Labrador, cook some sort of food for supper and vacuum the metric ton of hair these creatures shed in my house.

Oh well, I love them all the same.  Nero(Wolfe) the Labrador, Loki and Ozymandias(Ozzy), the Chihuahua twins and Yadier(Yadi), the Maine Coon.  Couldn't have better, if lazier, companions.  lol

-Sin


----------



## kunox

I am going to dragoncon  this friday.. wish me luck..


----------



## Turnbull

I'm trying to figure out how to ask for help.  I'm lonely and miserable, but I have no idea how to move out of my introverted habits.  Everything hurts.


----------



## RHPeat

Turnbull said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to ask for help.  I'm lonely and miserable, but I have no idea how to move out of my introverted habits.  Everything hurts.


Turnbull

Stop living in the past, and start living in the present. You can't change the past but you can change the future by taking action in present time. One thing will start the ball rolling, and that's releasing what's held, to roll, to move, to shift, to recreate, to exchange, to etc. Only, you can do that, for you are the only one that knows what that is. Anyone on the outside can only point you in a direction. But you have the consciousness to know what direction is the means for you in your life; so let what is being held move away from you. Let go!

 Being a writer helps, for you can write about your problem until it surfaces. You can write yourself out of the maze. It may have many facets, but in the end; you end up with a lot of great work on your writing as well as a greater understanding of yourself. That makes it all a win/win situation. 

So it begins with letting go of the held ball of wax. Like the first pitch of the game. Believe that you can do it, and you will do it, for we are never given anything that we can't handle. Recognizing what it is becomes the problem. But writing will pull that out. Writing, takes your action and no one else's to start the game plan for changing who you are. Besides if another tried to change you; you would automatically rebel and say no don't tell me that, because it your identity and never theirs. So just let go of everything you're holding onto. You will be amazed when you come out the other side. You're not the first one to have these feelings on the planet. So don't think you're alone at all. 

Just know this figuratively: if both hands are full in the present — it's impossible to pick up something new. So you have to let go of something old to pick up something new. That's an action that only you can do and make into something to believe. After all it is your game plan, so take the first action and let go of something you're holding onto. try the first thing that jumps into your head, and write about it. Then post it for critique. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Taylor

Turnbull said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to ask for help.  I'm lonely and miserable, but I have no idea how to move out of my introverted habits.  Everything hurts.


I've been there.  What I learned is that it had less to do with being an introvert, but more to do with depression.   And it's like any other illness, you have to take some steps to feel better.  Reaching out for help is the first step.  We are here for you, so if you get lonely just reach out.

Things that have helped me:
1) Getting into a regular exercise routine.  I have been told by a doctor that 20 minutes of an accelerated heartbeat is equal to one anti-depressant.
2) Having a purpose.  Writing...writing...writing.
3) Engaging with a support group.  Like, contributing to the WF discussions.
4) Accepting it to a degree.  Many artistic people suffer from bouts of depression.

Take care.


----------



## RHPeat

*Hey Turnbull

Lightning in the Storm*

There are no accidents
in the universe.
With cosmic understanding
you took a breath and shouted
into the wilderness;
an echo
replied "wake up!
The dream is over"
Darkness melts
and voices speak to you,
as song rallys around you.

ranger,
Taylors,
Pamelyn Casto,
thegalssteahouse,
sinister,
and
RH Peat.

You better start writing, you have accumulated some readers.
WF is a great place to be when you're lonely; there is friend around every corner. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## Turnbull

Thanks everyone for responding.  Sometimes the best help is just knowing that people care and having them react to your problems.



Taylor said:


> I've been there.  What I learned is that it had less to do with being an introvert, but more to do with depression.   And it's like any other illness, you have to take some steps to feel better.  Reaching out for help is the first step.  We are here for you, so if you get lonely just reach out.
> 
> Things that have helped me:
> 1) Getting into a regular exercise routine.  I have been told by a doctor that 20 minutes of an accelerated heartbeat is equal to one anti-depressant.
> 2) Having a purpose.  Writing...writing...writing.
> 3) Engaging with a support group.  Like, contributing to the WF discussions.
> 4) Accepting it to a degree.  Many artistic people suffer from bouts of depression.
> 
> Take care.



Thanks.  Normally I'm generally a happy person, and am able to recognize that these depressive feelings don't belong to me.  Lately it's just been bad, though.  I think it has to do with some medical stuff, so hopefully it'll go away once I'm done with surgery.


----------



## indianroads

Turnbull said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to ask for help.  I'm lonely and miserable, but I have no idea how to move out of my introverted habits.  Everything hurts.


Being an introvert is a secret I keep. 
Growing up I was extremely quiet, and didn't like meeting new people or (heaven forbid) speaking before a group. In third grade I had a teacher that forced me to stand in before the class and read reports, do math, and explain why I made an error. She did this because she thought it would bring me out of my shell - it had the opposite effect. One of the very few good things my father did for me was during a parent / teacher conference, when the teacher was going off on how I was too quiet, my father told her that 'when my son has something to say, people will listen'.
I've overcome much of my introversion through the years as I've gained confidence in my self and my abilities, this mostly came from pretending to be self assured when what I was feeling was the exact opposite. It's painfully hard, I get it, but the more you put yourself out there, the easier it gets. In my heart though, I remain that shy little kid.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Is it just me, but I don't appreciate when the humor or the joke is made about me? You see I am the serious type and get easily offended. For consolation, I won't mention why I was a tad bit offended. But once thing we tend to agree as humans is that two wrongs don't make a right. The person in question knows I got offended earlier by a previous experience. I won't spill the beans since it is not worth the drama, and we can become better people.


----------



## Mark Twain't

I have a week off at the end of the month and I'm currently updating the process notes for the guy who'll be covering my job that week.

I've been writing process notes for the last 30 years and it just occurred to me. Does this mean I've actually been a writer all this time?


----------



## VRanger

Theglasshouse said:


> Is it just me, but I don't appreciate when the humor or the joke is made about me? You see I am the serious type and get easily offended. For consolation, I won't mention why I was a tad bit offended. But once thing we tend to agree as humans is that two wrongs don't make a right. The person in question knows I got offended earlier by a previous experience. I won't spill the beans since it is not worth the drama, and we can become better people.


I suppose it depends. One can generally tell if the remark is in good humor or meanness/spiteful. I come up with a lot of odd ideas (like using a nail gun to more efficiently apply an acupuncture treatment). I suppose since I pepper the people around me with these jokes, it's only fair they be allowed to make comments about my weird ideas. So if my friend says, "Jim, you're strange", he's only being truthful. ;-)


----------



## Matchu

I jumped in the sea off the rocks at north bay, high tide.  That might be my last swim of the year?  The usual profound-type chat, a fisherman on his rock:

'You must be fff-in mad...you wouldn't catch me swimmin...'

'Have you catch fish?'  I said

'Bass, mackerel...'

Really cute.  On other side, courting couple on their rock.  I could have stayed among them all, chatted more, but bashful, cold in the nude.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Here's the thing vranger. I will most likely have a difference of opinion. The maxim for me is this: Treat others as you would treat yourself (respect others as you would knowingly want others to respect or treat yourself as). In this case I don't know where the provocation came from for the person to resort to this behavior. People are also contradictory in their standards without knowing it. They may feel sympathy for a certain group of people. But treating others poorly reflects on the human spectrum of behavior. If someone calls you weird would you like for them to continue this abuse without end? At some point a person needs to realize this behavior is harmful. Abuse can come in many forms, mental abuse, child abuse, spousal abuse. In my case I take medication to regulate my mood disorder. People don't realize the worse people are treated the more they tend to go to emotionally cope less well. I acquired my sickness for one of these reasons being in a bad school environment. I have talked to professional psychiatrists. There is nothing wrong with being weird. If a person is weird it is because of how they grew up. They are victims. The circumstances that molded their personality. No one should interrupt the natural cycle of life. If you will the abuse in my case left a psychosis that is blocked by my medication. I don't talk about it often. But what you tend to remember as a kid you remember the rest of your life. Sometimes people want to look normal. But the normal thing is to be an iconoclast due to the extraordinary circumstances. Not every case is the same. If you had a person give an insult that they are weird as people tend to do. It leaves a mark in the brain (I mean we become depressed). Which will have behavioral consequences. Psychologists if they do not help are the problem. In my school my problems were treated with indifference.  The forum (this one especially is a good one but not others because of ignorance) is such a good community that fosters no hostility. It's like a school. We ought to protect the weak who don't do so well emotionally. Children are in an innocent age. They don't know what it means to be treated badly. My experience is not unique. Many people don't articulate what they are thinking. So if someone is called weird it doesn't reflect the dynamics of what happens to people. We want to live calm peaceful lives. There are many definitions of weird as well. Weird could be bad or good. Weird is behavior that people deem unacceptable in some cases. In which two definitions are presented. There are perfectly normal people like my aunt who get called weird because people want to offend. She is married. I remember one day that she complained she did not like it when people called her a certain way. I remember in school I was also rejected to work in a group because I was not considered white (in the United States). I was in kindergarten. They sent me to the psychologist. I wanted to be friends with the other kids. Getting called weird also sends messages of rejection or being different because of skin color. That's a strong opinion I hold. Because of bullying all sorts of mental diseases can become real. Because people who inherit mental disease not everyone will react the same way. I thought I could ignore all insults given to me in my life, but I was wrong. It takes away your sense of happiness. Society's power structure shows flaws because it doesn't help people who are not considered healthy and normal. When I was in school the country didn't have many hospitals that had the qualified doctors. Where I am from there is only one addiction specialist and I know him. He is also my doctor for schizoaffective disorder. Not to mention people should respect other people for their differences. I, for one, had no doctors to help me. How you treat others means how healthy the person in turn will develop from childhood to adult.

It doesn't cost anyone anything to not insult people on a consistent basis. One insult adds after another like arithmetic.


----------



## kunox

I got back from dragon con. Had to rest up..... I saved up a little bit of money to get some stuff from dragon con. My dad died in July.


----------



## VRanger

Theglasshouse said:


> Here's the thing vranger. I will most likely have a difference of opinion.


Well, we have difference circumstances. There is a difference if something is meant out of meanness or not, and at this point in life I can tell the difference pretty easily. Kidding happens, and the reason behind the kidding makes a difference. There IS such a thing as playful or good-natured kidding. And yes, my friend can call me weird or strange all day long. It doesn't bother me, and it isn't meant to.

It may sound like an odd reason to have been singled out, but in school, as one of the 'smart kids', I took a lot of flak. I learned to ignore it ... "Consider the source" ... as they say. If something actually bothered me, I gave back as good (or better) than I got, and I still do. I've always been feisty and tenacious.


----------



## kunox

started walking again... you be surprised how much exercise can help with motivation/productivity...


----------



## Olly Buckle

kunox said:


> started walking again... you be surprised how much exercise can help with motivation/productivity...


I don't know that I would be surprised, but good on you, may your horizons be ever expanding.


----------



## kunox

Lol... Ty ether way. I was doing better last year when I was walking but had to stop.


----------



## kunox

Last post on this.... I did 6000ish steps today.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Trust me when there are many people who refuse to make the needed amount of time for walking. There seems to be a culture that creates a mindset when young that I won't ever have health problems because I am much younger, skinnier than most, eat well, eat little, know how to eat without ever having taken the nutritionist seriously, don't think it helps with depression. This mentality is to be found in workaholics, people who need to see the doctor for both this and eating well. It is also found in people who assume and hold some myths on how to stay healthy. Trust me preventative medicine is the best sort of treatment. But to do this you need willpower which people with schizoaffective disorder lack in a day full of stress. Which changes their mood. It wasn't until my father got coronary heart disease that he resisted dieting according to a nutritionist to prevent clogging of the arteries. Not to mention he gets bored from exercise. It's the most common excuse to not exercise according to Harvard 's health newsletter. I read the free health newsletter by email. It gives tips on common problems and by the looks of it diseases some of which can be treated or prevented. I'd play music or watch a short series I like when I exercise.

Fast food is everywhere and people eat it and get fat because they don't want to cook. I was in that "life" stage. Poor lifestyle choices lead to an early grave.


----------



## Turnbull

Theglasshouse said:


> Trust me when there are many people who refuse to make the needed amount of time for walking. There seems to be a culture that creates a mindset when young that I won't ever have health problems because I am much younger, skinnier than most, eat well, eat little, know how to eat without ever having taken the nutritionist seriously, don't think it helps with depression. This mentality is to be found in workaholics, people who need to see the doctor for both this and eating well. It is also found in people who assume and hold some myths on how to stay healthy. Trust me preventative medicine is the best sort of treatment. But to do this you need willpower which people with schizoaffective disorder lack in a day full of stress. Which changes their mood. It wasn't until my father got coronary heart disease that he resisted dieting according to a nutritionist to prevent clogging of the arteries. Not to mention he gets bored from exercise. It's the most common excuse to not exercise according to Harvard 's health newsletter. I read the free health newsletter by email. It gives tips on common problems and by the looks of it diseases some of which can be treated or prevented. I'd play music or watch a short series I like when I exercise.
> 
> Fast food is everywhere and people eat it and get fat because they don't want to cook. I was in that "life" stage. Poor lifestyle choices lead to an early grave.


That is very true, and I don't think it just applies to weight gain.  I didn't take good enough care of my legs, so I ended up with some foot/leg problems.  I'm coming out of them now, but yeah, it's a thing.

Today I also got out of the hospital for hiatal hernia surgery, but I'm pretty sure that I was born with the issue.  The good news is, now that I'm on a forced liquid diet, I'm going to be losing a ton of weight.


----------



## TuesdayEve

Waiting….behind the wheel of commercial shuttle bus, ready to transport guests from the train station to an outdoor concert venue known as Ravinia here in beautiful Highland Pk., Illinois.
Nice night for a concert.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Opening birthday presents, a new pair of tree loppers, I broke the last ones, and a garden kneeler that has handles to help you stand and turns over to make a seat, lovely.


----------



## Firemajic

Happy birthday, dear Ollie! I hope this new year is one of your best ones yet!
Love you bunches... your far away friend... Julia... AKA Firemajic...


----------



## Turnbull

I've gotten addicted to Tzuyang's mokbang videos -- I know it's technically spelled "mukbang" but since the Korean sound is more like an o than a u, mokbang makes more sense.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Sorry double post.


----------



## bdcharles

Watching this silliness and having a chuckle.


----------



## SueC

Formatting a Kindle book is a nightmare. I spent the entire day yesterday, and just when I thought I had it all worked out, something was on the wrong side (page-wise) or I had forgotten a tidbit, or something. So I gave up and started today with, I hope, the final version. Today I woke up freezing (temp outside was 48; yesterday 88) so I laid on the couch for a couple of hours, wrapped up in a blanket. No heat in the apartment yet, so I knew i was not alone. It's funny how wrapping up like that can make you feel like you are coming down with something - but I feel better now. It's almost 70! Yippee!


----------



## Theglasshouse

I prefer cold temperatures honestly than warmer having lived in a weather and climate as warm as Florida. With climate change I don't know whether living in a hot climate is ideal. It can shift moods of people such as myself (schizoaffective disorder). I blame that on global warming.

Finished my research on books that help with composition of description and narration. I have been doing this for several days. The writers are supposedly renown experts in writing instruction.

Found this book which is a new finding for me:


			Amazon.com
		


And I will buy this one which I already mentioned in a previous post. It's written by someone who specialized in composition and is written taking the fiction writer in mind.





						The Little Red Writing Book: Tredinnick, Mark: 9781458734648: Amazon.com: Books
					


The Little Red Writing Book [Tredinnick, Mark] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Little Red Writing Book




					www.amazon.com
				




Also, the videos themightyaz recommended are helpful. I just want to make sure I get it right. The vlog on youtube he recommended covers description and imagery by the same person who put them up on syntax and diction.

The only challenge after learning all this I assume will be editing the work because of dyslexia. The strategies mentioned in the first one on the list do take in mind dyslexia. But each writing process is different and requires different demands from the person. I think immersive reader is helpful if the text to speech supports it ( I use claroread) and it's compatible in immersive reader mode. My desire is simply to write short stories.


----------



## kunox

I hope I am not interrupting things here.. I just got 20,000 steps and I feel alot better. I still feel drain from lack of sleep.. I feel 50% better now though...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Just ate lunch. Need to digest my food. Moments ago I was scanning and printing some pages from a book. The one I am using to plan all my future stories with which has writing exercises ( I have mentioned the name of the book here; it is by yoggar and is a homeschooling program with stories about pirates) I found a book that recommends to use movies to describe. It's the last book on description I plan on getting besides the other two.  That adds up to three. I plan to use the internet archive for reading and research. The good thing about the internet archive is that it reads out loud using your installed kindle voice and it highlights the text. Not to mention the pages automatically fits perfectly to kindle's screen. It is set to one page at a time in my case.


----------



## kunox

going to try for a few chores and rereading my own stuff tonight... hopefully????


----------



## Theglasshouse

kunox said:


> going to try for a few chores and rereading my own stuff tonight... hopefully????


I hope you find a solution. Description and narration are a challenge for people with dsylexia. That imo you need a headset with a 5 star Dragon rating. You might not need Dragon. I gave you a link to a free website however immersive reader is only in Microsoft word. As for you reading your own stuff the only thing that seems to work for me is immersive reader and claro read. What immersive reader does is space the text for dyslexia. The fact you might need to dictate the text since you could make very easy to spot spelling mistakes. Not to mention you might need the same instruction for description and narration. My most previous work in the workshop has no mistakes. But it took a lot of effort. You need good assistive technology tools. I have been recommending to people a creative writing book. All you need to do is photocopy it and go over the exercises.

I would buy Dragon but it is expensive. In Christmas and in your birthday try to save enough if you are serious about writing. You have to read what is dictated out loud to decide when a sentence has ended. Computer programs can help maybe. I haven't tried workbench which detects run ons. It costs 50. All this costs a lot of money. Be sure to sell something, and save money during the Christmas season and your birthday. People don't supposedly write the way they talk. Which is why you need to purchase anything that will help with description and narration.

( write using cohesion and a sense journal)


			Amazon.com
		






						The Little Red Writing Book: Tredinnick, Mark: 9781458734648: Amazon.com: Books
					


The Little Red Writing Book [Tredinnick, Mark] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. The Little Red Writing Book




					www.amazon.com
				



( write using a composition teacher's expertise)


			Amazon.com
		


( the argument is according to me at least that it you write from movies you can create a situation that has action setting and a character doing something). You only have to switch the plot and character to not copy copyrighted material.) The challenge then is to write one sentence that follows the next one logically. One way is by using a synonym or a part of something to link a word in the previous sentence.

claro read se which is the cheapest claro read costs 85 dollars.

I hope they lower the price of Dragon during Christmas.


----------



## kunox

ty... lol... btw I got that book you told me to get. I just haven't gotten to it.. but I will.... again.. ty..


----------



## rlmoriguchi

I'm currently drinking my coffee that I made in my French press and video chatting with my guy, been in an LDR for almost 2 years now.  Also scrolling through new forums.  Hope you are well.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am being serious kunox. I researched my writing issues. If you want to write it better and for your writing to be free of mistakes. If you depend on other people you will never get as much as you want written. You have a reading and writing disability like I have so I am being tactful, respectful and truthful when I say this. I try to help honestly. But you need to believe me.


----------



## kunox

I agree... I just have to organize and save for now. I got several priorities going on at once... For one I want to get a sex change. I do need to lift myself out of depression. So I am walking 7000 steps for now... I also got to figure out what kind of errors I make in my writing.


----------



## LoveofWriting

I'm on Skillshare learning how to create believable characters, Sabaa Tahir is the teacher.


----------



## kunox

I a may use this... I will look into it...


----------



## Theglasshouse

I recommend this book for creative wriitng. I think according to the website you can earn a creative writing certificate if you know all the concepts. I don't know if that is true but the homepage of the author has that information. I have been using it constantly. I need to photocopy the exercises. Which I recommend everyone to do to plan a story. So far I have been using my printer and fax. I kind of strained the budget. Maybe later this month I will be able to photocopy all twenty exercises with my brother who might give me the money.






						A Pirate's Guide t' th' Grammar of Story: A Creative Writing Curriculum: Yogger LeFossa, Christopher Hansen: 9781945353000: Amazon.com: Books
					


A Pirate's Guide t' th' Grammar of Story: A Creative Writing Curriculum [Yogger LeFossa, Christopher Hansen] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. A Pirate's Guide t' th' Grammar of Story: A Creative Writing Curriculum




					www.amazon.com


----------



## kunox

ty.. it is on my list.. right yup there with writing  a novel for idiots.. lol.. I may get both....


----------



## kunox

never mind.. it was writing fiction for idiots... my6 bad... lol..


----------



## Theglasshouse

It teaches high school and upwards. It explains everything clearly and has pages of exercises. It has twenty exercises. The exercises can take up 5 pages in the book. It has excellent reviews. Just one person complained they couldn't do all the exercises for the school year. Hence one one star review that doesn't make sense. I know it has more than 50 pages of exercises if I could guess.


----------



## kunox

yeah.. I got to do a book haul.. I may save up gift cards to get this stuff... I got several kind of things I need to priorities so I will eventualy have to o a budget...


----------



## Sinister

I'm trying not to worry.

I'm officially a vampire again.  No sunlight.  Literally, I cannot go out in the sunlight for protracted periods.  Doctor's orders.  Was snubbed on the cool canine teeth and immortality, but I got the best that my HMO affords.  But, yeah, I was told I'd burn up like a candle and get skin cancer and then Big Pharma would light my dogs on fire and other happy warnings.  Stuff like the medicine might maybe kinda sorta could give me Lymphomas.  I'm practically enslaved by all the delightful side-effects rambled out by the commercials.  You know the ones?  The ones where they hire the Micro-Machines guy to quietly whisper all the horrible things that might happen to you, so they don't get sued.

Then guess what happens?  I get prescribed something for anxiety.  Doctor's orders.  That's just hilarious.  I can't sneer too much at medicine, for all my sardonic talk, I'm no better.  I was raised by the stepmoms of Ritalin and Bupropion.  Stuff turned me into an anorexic zombie and stunted my growth, though.  I'll take pills over the alternative any day, don't get me wrong.

These graven idols only get sadder when people substitute their chemical hopes with long-shots.  I once saw a woman with a steering wheel covered in rocks.  That's right, rocks.  Minerals gone pro.  Crystals, even.  Why?  Well everyone knows that amethyst balances emotional grief.  God knows what Peridots and Tourmaline help, but she had those too.  She had them glued to the direct middle of her steering wheel.  I bet you're thinking now what I thought back then.  If you wreck, you have successfully created the perfect s-mine that is going to KO you from life.  Some poor confused medical examiner is going to be using forceps to pick out chunks of Quartz and Opal that the airbag fired into the back of your head.

So yeah...I'm okay with a few tablets, I guess...

I guess it is time for my anxiety medicine now.  _sigh_

-Sin


----------



## Foxee

What am I doing? I'm wishing I didn't have to make dinner, that's what I'm doing. I can't believe they're all hungry AGAIN!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Foxee said:


> What am I doing? I'm wishing I didn't have to make dinner, that's what I'm doing. I can't believe they're all hungry AGAIN!


If you were a certain type of man you would be making nutritious, but near inedible, meals. Suddenly they would discover they can cook for themselves 

My sympathy, Sinister. My Doctor asked if I drank when he prescribed my meds., and then told me I would have liver failure if I did. I am the guy who raises is glass to toasts, then takes a tiny sip and puts it down.


----------



## Sinister

Olly Buckle said:


> If you were a certain type of man you would be making nutritious, but near inedible, meals. Suddenly they would discover they can cook for themselves
> 
> My sympathy, Sinister. My Doctor asked if I drank when he prescribed my meds., and then told me I would have liver failure if I did. I am the guy who raises is glass to toasts, then takes a tiny sip and puts it down.


I'm sorry to hear that, Olly.  I sympathize greatly.  I'm on the wagon, myself, atleast for the time being.  My mother would probably level some heady bromide at my direction right now, if she could.  Something like:  "What cannot be cured must be endured" or "This too shall pass."

I personally prefer "The cure is worse than the disease."  Oh well, nothing for it.

-Sin


----------



## Olly Buckle

Just finished recording a new piece for my channel/facebook page. Been a while re writing, it's 'The old man' talking about writing. My original notes are huge and convoluted, had to chop down to basics pretty much. Then made a rubbish recording, full of throat clearing, losing my place, and getting the emphasis wrong, I am quite pleased with this second one.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I finally ordered the books that I mentioned. @kunox : I suggest you should subscribe to the dragon newsletter to know when the price of dragon dips from 500 to 300 in Christmas, Black Friday, or Cyber Monday Amazon.

I also ordered one more book. It has to do with creative writing, so I bought it. It has to do with the process of writing anything with regards to creative writing. To write with action for instance, it recommends using the subject verb and object sentence structure.

_Writing in Action by Mills, Paul (1995) Paperback









						Writing in Action
					


Writing in Action provides a step-by-step, practical guide to the process of writing. Although the emphasis is on creative writing, ficti...




					www.goodreads.com
				



_


----------



## kunox

walking/coffee has gotten me to the point where I can do a couple of chores a day and maybe 5 sentences... It takes so much though.. I hope it has an accumulative affect.. ty glass house for helping... my brain is in a better mood but I still feel drained in another aspect,,, will see what that is... I will...


----------



## kunox

Olly Buckle said:


> Just finished recording a new piece for my channel/facebook page. Been a while re writing, it's 'The old man' talking about writing. My original notes are huge and convoluted, had to chop down to basics pretty much. Then made a rubbish recording, full of throat clearing, losing my place, and getting the emphasis wrong, I am quite pleased with this second one.


I am only 12 seconds in and I can tell you do a way better job than I do...


----------



## Olly Buckle

kunox said:


> I am only 12 seconds in and I can tell you do a way better job than I do...


Thank you - If you click on the little picture of me top left it takes you to the channel, select 'videos' and it will show you a bit more than fifty to chose from, all sorts of stuff there. The little white numbers tell you how long they last, anything from a couple of mins to a bit over forty five.


----------



## VRanger

We're on vacation at the beach this week, so I'm alternating some computer time with sitting out on the balcony watching the surf and reading. Last night we had dinner at our favorite seafood restaurant in the world ... best Calabash shrimp I've ever had anywhere, and I've had it at a lot of wheres. We're down here twice a year, and the manager always remembers us from the night 20 years ago when I had him called to the table to tell him that. Evidently he gets called to a table more often for a compliant than a compliment.  I remember his worried look as he approached our table that night, and his pleased smile once I began speaking.


----------



## kunox

I may have to take a 3 day break from the walking because they say if you do it all the time then you get less and less dopamine out of it. So I was wondering if anybody had any other suggestions for boosting mood.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Take vitamin d if you suspect it is low or take a blood test. It needs to be 500 mgs for the body to absorb it or it will not ( a doctor told me this). People usually have it low. Don't abuse it and take the necessary steps not to overdose on it.


----------



## kunox

Getting 25 mins of sunlight I am.


----------



## Theglasshouse

The vitamin d will help your mood. This is coming from someone who has the same diagnosis. The sunlight is also curiously enough probably the biggest source of vitamin d there is. So much people have low vitamin d levels if they live a sedentary life. Especially useful is to walk in sunlight. People use to not live in houses. Our ancestors mood-wise  were ironically happier or the majority. Low vitamin d is treatable. I feel a boost in mood when I take it. 25 minutes of sunlight also is good. I remember reading people in Alaska suffer from depression due to lack of sunlight.


----------



## kunox

yeah... the walking has to be switched up for awhile but only for 3 days...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Music works as a temporary solution if you need to do something. Your chart would probably say adrenaline would boost it. It's a way of getting chores, and exercises done as is the activity of watching movies. Also if you lose enough weight your medicine is more effective and works better supposedly. I might post a nutritional guide. At least the most basic principles for keeping weight loss. But it will have to wait since I am away from home. My dad lost 40 pounds without exercising. Still 3 days a week is good to reduce blood pressure, control blood sugar to prevent hungry impulses, and to ease the depression.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Lying on the bed in a disappointing hotel room in Liverpool having found out that the restaurant is temporarily closed.


----------



## kunox

No coffee filters so I am finding it hard to walk but I got 120 squats so my mood is down and so is my energy levels. I will try to do some leg lifts next.


----------



## kunox

I got 4000ish steps in.... I will lol get to 6000ish.


----------



## bdcharles

Preparing to enjoy my latest purchase...


----------



## kunox

Sorry I put on lipstick today... It was kind of awesome... I am still working on my steps. Got back the my thyroid meds.


----------



## kunox

Last thing.... I w be working on my books tonight.... Will be trying to improve my skills later.


----------



## Turnbull

kunox said:


> I may have to take a 3 day break from the walking because they say if you do it all the time then you get less and less dopamine out of it. So I was wondering if anybody had any other suggestions for boosting mood.


Honestly, I don't know how much I believe that.  Walking is the best thing, and being able to walk long distances was just wonderful.  But if you want some more ideas, then I suggest rearranging your living room.  I just did that today, and my mood has improved significantly.  It makes your brain rewire.  

Also, you may want to try criticizing art.  Like going into detail about what it means to you, and what you think the artist meant by it.  I don't know if this would work for everyone, but it's very refreshing for the imagination.  I'm obsessed with the work of Lee Jeeyoung, particularly her picture Nightscapes. It reminded me of my childhood.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Mark Twain't said:


> Lying on the bed in a disappointing hotel room in Liverpool having found out that the restaurant is temporarily closed.


Just as an update on this as it got some sad reactions. We were in Liverpool for a wedding on Wednesday which was really enjoyable and we were well fed with wonderful food and spent a fun evening back in the hotel bar where we were joined by Mrs Twain't's cousin (groom's son) for a couple of pints of Guinness. so overall an enjoyable couple of days. Won't be staying at that particular hotel again though.


----------



## Olly Buckle

kunox said:


> I may have to take a 3 day break from the walking because they say if you do it all the time then you get less and less dopamine out of it. So I was wondering if anybody had any other suggestions for boosting mood.


I have no idea if this will work for you. When I used to travel to London for a day's work and return on the train if it had all wound me up a bit I would sit as upright and balanced as I could , then start noticing my heartbeat. When I was sure I had it I would breath in for three beats, hold my breath for three, breath out for three, hold my breath for three, then start over. As soon as it got "regular" I would concentrate on holding my breath without constricting my throat. When I had that all going on all right I would increase to four heartbeats.
After a busy day, stuck in a crowded train, I found it very centering and calming. I used to think of it as 'circular breathing', breathing in and going up one side, holding across the top, down the other side and then holding back across the bottom.


----------



## kunox

that is hard to focus on but it works somewhat...


----------



## Olly Buckle

For me it used to be the fact that I was focused. Going home on a crowded train the world intrudes, but focus on the inside, bodily, self was relaxing.


----------



## PiP

Watching the London Marathon on TV. My son and daughter-in-law are running for the charity Mencap. SO SO proud of them.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Watching the NRL Grand Final in preparation for the Superleague Grand Final over here next week


----------



## rnorris88

Plugging away at vet tech homework and pondering ideas for this month's Fiction prompt (The Cat Parade).  The two kind of go together, so that's nice!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Just come in from digging over a patch and putting on compost and bonemeal in preparation for planting broad beans shortly. Then made a new video and uploaded to YouTube, that reminds me, I must add it to the facebook page


----------



## PiP

Yay! They both completed the London Marathon. It was fun following their progress en route with the Marathon App.

Now back to focusing on next chapter of collab


----------



## kunox

I keep getting distracted... But I feel better after taking my thyroid meds going on day4ish.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am using a reverse dictionary to write my descriptions. The video on reedsy on the description is an hour-long but I am learning a lot. I am using this website:






						OneLook Dictionary Search
					







					www.onelook.com
				




I am trying to make it a flash. I am thinking it's impressive. We will see where the writing takes me and what I imagine.

BTW, Kunox I encourage the website I mentioned for describing. Themightyaz's advice seems valuable. You should watch a video and practice your description skills.


Also, as I make it up it sounds coherent. I know what I am doing now I hope.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Currently planning to buy a book since the research for the science of my story since is too complex. That's ten dollars I hope are well spent.


----------



## kunox

I saved them... Now I got to to sort them.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am trying to rewrite a story that has been important to me because of the time I invested to write it and I like the ideas a lot. Going to buy a sentence combining book written for special educators just because I didn't know how to combine sentences. As a result, I think I am improving my syntax. I do own the book on kindle. I never put it into practice. A basic guideline is to use similar parts of speech in the same sentence when using and other conjunctions (adjectives with adjectives, nouns with nouns, and so on) (such as for, and, nor, but, or, yet). The book is written in an easy and accessible style for everyone that wants to learn. It's going to take forever to rewrite however because I am waiting for the other books. I rewrote a paragraph and I think it flows. I finally understand after being blind to my own mistakes that I do write with non-sequiturs.  Depending on how I do I will buy dragon.  I will workshop short pieces of the story now and then until I become confident in my skills. As someone with ADD, I feel distracted by all the noises. I return home tomorrow. There is no way I will return back where I am now unless they bribe me with money.

Here's the book I was talking about. My story requires lots of long sentences so it remains a vital skill to sentence combine.
Teacher's Guide to Effective Sentence Writing (What Works for Special-Needs Learners)
Bruce Saddler


----------



## Theglasshouse

Found a descriptive grammar textbook ( describes the grammar and doesn't use rules). One of the authors it recommends for reading has a textbook that deals exclusively with creating cohesion or cohesiveness. I never thought I would find such a book. Spent all day searching in my spare time. Which is what I do when I have nothing worth doing at the time.

A university course in grammar textbook referenced it.

It is for everyone or a broad audience.









						English Grammar
					


The approach to language and grammar that motivates this book is functional: grammar is seen as an instrument for constructing concise coherent communication. This first volume includes coverage of words and their meanings, propositions, verb types, simple state clauses, and grammatical subsystems.





					benjamins.com
				









						English Grammar: A University Course - Kindle edition by Downing, Angela. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					


English Grammar: A University Course - Kindle edition by Downing, Angela. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading English Grammar: A University Course.




					www.amazon.com
				




I am not going to buy these until maybe 17 days from now. But it was something I assumed could not be taught easily but can.

He also has a syntax textbook but I haven't bothered to see if I could be a potentially be someone that it is written for or if I am a potential audience for it.

This book has a unique way of teaching how to get rid of the non-sequinter. I tend to write text that doesn't flow well because of that and other reasons I assume.

volume 2 talks about coherence.





						Amazon.com: English Grammar: A function-based introduction. Volume II: 9781556194658: Givón, T.: Books
					


Amazon.com: English Grammar: A function-based introduction. Volume II: 9781556194658: Givón, T.: Books




					www.amazon.com


----------



## Mark Twain't

Celebrating St Helens winning their 3rd Superleague Grand Final in a row!


----------



## Olly Buckle

Passed 800 views on the YouYube channel, 50 videos now. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIfrjavewvS-nVvpdMc4NeA/videos


----------



## kunox

wow... you did good.. My chanel hasn't been posted on in awhile.


----------



## LoveofWriting

Went thrifting today and got some books written only by female authors so I can get a sample of how they write characters like women.


----------



## Olly Buckle

kunox said:


> wow... you did good.. My chanel hasn't been posted on in awhile.


It has been gradual for the most part, and I keep on adding new stuff from time to time. It got a boost a while ago when a lady from California picked it up in a story telling forum, she loved it , watched every video and reccomende it all over the place to her friends in the story telling world.. I am working on a follow up to 'The Old man sat on the hillside' and 'The Old man and the old woman'. It is taking a bit of time as I can't get word on this computer, I made an error setting it up and now it rejects me. Having to do it longhand in a notebook, slow, but I find I am actually getting to enjoy the process, and the early versions don't get deleted as I edit them.


----------



## TMarie

Been awake since 1:27 a.m. Got out of bed at 2:39 a.m. Thought I would get into a creative space of writing, but nah, drank coffee and journaled a wee bit. It's now 4:58 and I'm tired but amped up on caffeine ... not really a good mix, but ahh well, sometimes that's how the day begins


----------



## kunox

kunox said:


> Motivation is low. Can't stay out of the bed for long. Only motivation I have is to do my makeup and that's it. It makes me feel better but I am still drained mentally.


----------



## kunox

Took some gensing, B12 and vitamin d and I feel a bit better now. Just starting to get motivated.


----------



## Theglasshouse

You are doing what I would do in your situation.


Anyways, I bought the art of styling sentences. This is to practice sentence structure. It is used in high school and colleges.  I never think about my choices when constructing a sentence. Hopefully when I do the exercises I will memorize it. I am probably going to pick up some books next monday ( not tommorow). I just recently bought this book.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Finished editing that script and made the video, just posted it from YouTube to facebook.  In between I dug over a bit of ground this afternoon and cleared a lot of brambles around the base of the oak tree 'finding' all the cyclamen blooming there, cleared out one half of a greenhouse and dug over where the cucumber had been, very successful that was. Cut up a lot of stick rubbish into lengths for the incinerator, quite busy for a Sunday.


----------



## VRanger

What am I doing tonight? Thinking about a friend.

COVID-19 just got a lot more personal for us. I've had connection to a few COVID-19 deaths before, but the closest connection was "friend of a friend". Tonight I found out that a neighbor who has become a friend this year died from the disease late last week. Family of his in Charleston all got sick, he went down to help out, caught it, was bad enough to put on a ventilator, and died.

Hal was a gentle soul. He lived with his mother who has congestive heart failure and took care of her, too. His twin brother died from a blood clot a few years ago, so now her family support system is almost non-existent. He didn't have a vehicle, and wanted to buy one of our extras. I've taken him down to the corner market several times. We chatted on and on, at times, like friends and neighbors do, and Hal could talk your ear off. He always had not one story, not two, but a dozen or more. He's done some work for me ... he was retired, but always needed some extra income, and I helped him out when he asked.

This still isn't real for me, though I know the fact. I still think I should be able to walk out to the mailbox tomorrow afternoon, and see Hal at his. We'd smile and wave, and maybe one of us would cross the highway to talk a while. Or maybe I'd see him coming back from the pond behind us with a string of bass. I'd go over and he'd brag about the big one, and how he was going to cook them this time.

There was no reason for Hal to die. He was healthy, fit, and in his early 60s. Flu wouldn't have killed him, shingles didn't kill him (it's rare, but there is a mortality risk), and an earlier bout of COVID-19 this summer didn't kill him. In fact, he said it didn't make him all that sick. I believe he thought he had immunity, since he had it so recently ... or wasn't concerned because of that experience.

He didn't have immunity, and now he's dead.

Take this seriously. Please.


----------



## TMarie

I live in small-town Canada and for the most part, Covid hasn't touched my life other than hearing about other people's stories. The longer this goes on, the closer to home the stories become. The virus raged through my daughter's household in September with my two little grandchildren getting it. Thankfully, everyone has recovered without hospitalization. However, what I'm seeing now is the mental recovery that my daughter is going through. She is double vaccinated and was the sole caregiver of her husband and two kids, then of course got it herself.

Reading your post vranger reminds me that we are all affected to some degree by Covid, not just physically, so yes agreed, take this seriously.


----------



## Cici Moon

Lying in my bed praying for sleep or inspiration. Hiding from my demons


----------



## Theglasshouse

Take magnesium if you want and have problems sleeping. I take 500 mgs when I cannot go to sleep.

I exercised for one hour on a stationary bicycle that has a small place to put my kindle. I was reading this website as I did exercises.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I bought Ursula K. Le Guin's book: the word for world is forests and I plan on reading it. I have a lot of books to read that I bought recently. They cut the price over 50% and it is selling at just 3 dollars.


----------



## Matchu

I’m sitting at a real quiet posting. 

The only difference in my demeanour to my last time I posted here is that now I am a boss. Not that there is anybody to boss at the moment tho I will utilise my bossness later in the day perhaps?  You probably won’t identify with this post especially - there is fewer necessarily - or less- of us boss-types about the place, the world.  

It is a great responsibility upon my heavy head.  Be assured I shall spend my extra fifty pence an hour wisely etcetera…

also I have no wife because she’s been summoned to family/medical duties.  I decided to talk to my phone a while, like a new friend or junior colleague.


----------



## VRanger

Matchu said:


> I’m sitting at a real quiet posting.
> 
> The only difference in my demeanour to my last time I posted here is that now I am a boss. Not that there is anybody to boss at the moment tho I will utilise my bossness later in the day perhaps?  You probably won’t identify with this post especially - there is fewer necessarily - or less- of us boss-types about the place, the world.
> 
> It is a great responsibility upon my heavy head.  Be assured I shall spend my extra fifty pence an hour wisely etcetera…
> 
> also I have no wife because she’s been summoned to family/medical duties.  I decided to talk to my phone a while, like a new friend or junior colleague.


Matchu, you may be an acquired taste, but I'm just about all the way there. ;-)


----------



## Theglasshouse

I have finally come to the conclusion that people can collect words from any source. That is for the purpose of adding details to a story and creating setting. You take it from as many different sources you can. Maybe you use a thesaurus. That way you can write description without physically being in the setting. That way you can if you express it differently it doesn't pass off as imitation. So it looks like my quest to describe has finally ended. I was I influenced by the approaches of Ann hart. she rewrites poems using many sources for children's books.

Use this advice kunox to add detail where it is a needed. Of course one can watch anime or a movie to understand the concept of movement and proceed to describe it by narrating. I don't think you need Ann hart's book. It cost me 4 dollars.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Theglasshouse said:


> I have finally come to the conclusion that people can collect words from any source. That is for the purpose of adding details to a story and creating setting. You take it from as many different sources you can. Maybe you use a thesaurus. That way you can write description without physically being in the setting. That way you can if you express it differently it doesn't pass off as imitation. So it looks like my quest to describe has finally ended. I was I influenced by the approaches of Ann hart. she rewrites poems using many sources for children's books.





Theglasshouse said:


> Do you remember The Backward Ox ? He was an Australian and he called my description of the Outback in 'Hunter' as outstanding, 'He wouldn't have thought it possible for someone who had never been to Australia, maybe only for a native Australian.' It is the very first video on my YouTube channel, not perfect, it was the first, but if you listen you will see I carefully didn't describe anything specifically. It evoked a scene for him, but that came from him, not me, that was why he found it so good. Being too specific can ruin the illusion.


I am sorry, I don't know why it keeps putting your name on what I type


----------



## Theglasshouse

Thank you for sharing your advice. I know I mean making a list of words from various works. I always lack details. Which really makes my writing stale according to some readers. There are so many genres. I am not overly familiar with backward ox. But that is a great compliment. Usually for instance if I want to describe a chair I don't have the vocabulary. And maybe collecting words is what I needed to to do. There are many genres of fiction and nonfiction. Collecting words makes your vocabulary bigger and makes your style look more sophisticated and interesting. If I need ten works to draw inspiration from I won't use the detail the same way. Writers borrow from other writers. Even plots are changed by changing an aspect of the story such as theme character and so on. That is one of the reasons they say plot is never original. David martell argues you could could come up with your own plot by changing important parts of the story and rewrite it. It is no longer the same story then. He gives examples of movies that follow this method of substitution.


----------



## Theglasshouse

One last thing. I thought my book from the UK was lost but instead is getting to the post office very late. If that is the case I will have some composition tools or tips I could use for fiction. If it is helpful unlike the other books I could recommend it. It has writing exercises.

That will be past Monday. I need to go visit my grandparent's house firstly and that will be on the weekend.

So depending if the exercises and if the book is easy to use it will be recommended. I will post a small sample or excerpt for those with language difficulties.


----------



## Sinister

I have three bottles of Kentucky Bourbon in front of me.  I'm trying to narrow down a few brands to feed an infinity bottle.  I've tasted two of them before, the third I just got.

I've got a bottle of Bulleit single barrel.  Angel's Envy.  And Woodford Reserve.  I'm keeping them room temp, poured and letting them breathe.  They're all what you would call budget bourbon.

Angel's Envy is sweet.  It's just...man, it's got real sweetness.  Nothing shocking or complex, I expected the port barrel to come through a bit, but not to me, it doesn't or if it does, I can't identify it.  The Bulleit goes the other way, more of a rye thing.  Good, little to no sweetness.  Aaaand the Woodford is...

Alright...  That is legitimately terrible.  What the hell is going on?  Woodford's usually lovely.  This tastes like kerosene aged in rusty thumbtacks.  This is a waste.  God, I'm not sure I can cook with that.  It just tastes like pain.  I swear to you, I bought a bottle last year and it tasted like lemons, caramel and honey.  Should've bought Knob Creek instead, despite the name...

-Sin


----------



## kunox

destroying half the solar system{by the powers of goku and black holes}​




> So this morning/last night I woke up every hour on the hour to try to kick myself out of bed but fail each time. between one of these serial naps I dreamt there was this planet sized creature that was going to devourer earth. so the first thing I do is kamahmaya it. next thing I know another one way doing the same thing but it was a planet called mars and it was a creature egg. so I destroy it to. likely over just like that. this catches the attention of the entire earth and every inhabitant of every civilization in the solar system. which was about half the planets and the other half were creature eggs. so when Saturn opens up to reveal a alien base inside to tell me to stop... I send black holes their way from earth and destroy them. no one else dared threaten earth from that point. the thing is every human was worried from that point on. none of this destruction took very long heck a hole planet talked to me.


----------



## Ralph Rotten

Getting ready to start a 12-day stint. Still working on my first cup of coffee, checking the forum for felgerkarb, about to read the news.
After that I work for the next dozen days.
This chaotic schedule is why I was never able to accept a spot as a moderator; because with my work schedule I would never be able to do a consistent job because I'd be gone for a week at a time.


----------



## Sinister

There's a creature crying outside my house, in the woods.  I say creature, it's probably a dog.  It sounds like a dog, but I know all the dogs around here and where they should be crying, howling, barking and growling from.  This is coming from a patch of woods with no houses or yards.  This is the third or fourth night in a row.  The first night it sounded like it was in horrible pain.  Now it's the same tone and pitch, lasting only about a forth of a second, each cry.  It still sounds, if not really in-pain, more or less sad or scared.  It actually sounds closer and I can hear it now over my television and the popping of my oil diffuser.  _My_ dogs don't seem to hear/care about it.  I'd go check on it, but for two reasons.  One, it's crying from a huge wooded area and it could be anywhere in it.  Two is harder to explain, but to put it simply, it creeps the hell out of me.  I'm serious, for reasons I can't explain, it's terrifying.  It sounds like something from a damn Edgar Allen Poe story.  You'd think I'd feel sympathy, alarm and curiosity.  But somehow, that I can hear it in my living room, through the walls of my house and over my electronics freaks me out.

-Sin


----------



## JBF

Sinister said:


> There's a creature crying outside my house, in the woods.  I say creature, it's probably a dog.  It sounds like a dog, but I know all the dogs around here and where they should be crying, howling, barking and growling from.  This is coming from a patch of woods with no houses or yards.  This is the third or fourth night in a row.  The first night it sounded like it was in horrible pain.  Now it's the same tone and pitch, lasting only about a forth of a second, each cry.  It still sounds, if not really in-pain, more or less sad or scared.  It actually sounds closer and I can hear it now over my television and the popping of my oil diffuser.  _My_ dogs don't seem to hear/care about it.  I'd go check on it, but for two reasons.  One, it's crying from a huge wooded area and it could be anywhere in it.  Two is harder to explain, but to put it simply, it creeps the hell out of me.  I'm serious, for reasons I can't explain, it's terrifying.  It sounds like something from a damn Edgar Allen Poe story.  You'd think I'd feel sympathy, alarm and curiosity.  But somehow, that I can hear it in my living room, through the walls of my house and over my electronics freaks me out.
> 
> -Sin



You have foxes in your neighborhood?



First time I heard one in the wild I thought it was a woman getting murdered.


----------



## ehbowen

Second day of new day job; first day was a bit exhausting so went to sleep early. Woke up at 1:50 a.m. Planning to make a pot of tea and catch up on my Bible reading.


----------



## Sinister

Oh yeah, there are foxes here.  Love the little rascals, they come and steal scraps from my compost pile.  They do make a horrible sound sometimes.  But no, this isn't like that at all.  That's hoarse and screechy, this sounds like a lonesome or injured dog.  I mean it sounds just like a dog.  I can't imagine it being much of anything else.  Dog, coyote or coydog or something close, but whatever it is, it's really distressed.  I hate it.  It's like hearing a little baby scream or a child yelling in pain.  It's a horribly upsetting sound.  It's stopped around one or two in the morning.  If I hear it again, I'm going to grab a flashlight and find it.  I can't keep listening to it.

-Sin


----------



## Olly Buckle

JBF said:


> You have foxes in your neighborhood?
> 
> 
> 
> First time I heard one in the wild I thought it was a woman getting murdered.


Yes, very like. First time I heard a vixen screaming we were living in a coach in an orchard and I was up and half way to the woods at the back before I realised something wasn't quite right about it. No way I would have confused it with a dog though.


----------



## kunox

just got done with talking with my councilor. she has inferred that the reason I am unable to do anything is I am using to much of that energy worrying about doing said things instead of truly resting. I try force myself to do and my brain/body says no.. you need to be here. wich just feeds my cycle of doing nothing... it's an interesting take on it.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I will say the following because I think it will help you. I will say that my uncle, the only other person in my family with the same condition as me watches turkish and Philippine soap operas. They can be a good source of escaping reality and drudgery. Boredom my doctor told me increases depression. Especially when one lacks social interactions or because of other things getting in the way. I recommend black money the Turkish t.v. series btw. It is very likely on netflix. Get your daily dose of entertainment to make life easier to bear with. My mother has watched every tv series under the sun that is turkish. I am going to see if one interests me. They can be huge time wasters and they elevate your mood so that is the idea. Make it a routine to watch one of these.


----------



## kunox

will consider/look into the series. ty.. also ty everyone for being patient with me,,,


----------



## kunox

Listening to the Japanese beats I posted earlier on the music part of the forum and may start writing here in another 30 mins. Not sure though. I have walked about 2000ish steps.
edit/update: Getting some cleaning done. After I did some deep breathing to relaxing music I got some cleaning in. and 4,000-ish steps. I will be writing from 9pm to 1am and then hitting the hay.
update 2: got half of 3 different chores done.. plus I am UP TO 53OO-ISH STEPS... sorry caps lock... wow I am doing way better..
update 3: 7,130 steps complete.... I gots some more done and I am about to start writing at 9:30pm...


----------



## ehbowen

Was tired, went to bed early (8:30). Woke up at one. Decided to put the batch of beef strips which I marinated overnight into the food dryer to make beef jerky (recipe here, although I'm using Teriyaki instead of soy sauce and some red wine vinegar). Now I'm going to make a cup of herbal tea and try to get back to sleep before I have to get up for work at five.

Edit To Add: Also moving the Thanksgiving turkey from the freezer to the fridge.


----------



## Sinister

Going outside to see the Moon's eclipse.  These sort of events are not things to miss out here in the country.  This is supposed to be the longest lunar eclipse in 500 years.  Imagine being able to mark time like that.  These things do always seem to happen in the cold.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

Sinister said:


> Going outside to see the Moon's eclipse.  These sort of events are not things to miss out here in the country.  This is supposed to be the longest lunar eclipse in 500 years.  Imagine being able to mark time like that.  These things do always seem to happen in the cold.
> 
> -Sin


Thanks for reminding me. A lunar eclipse is one of the few astronomical events that those of us in the light-polluted city can appreciate.


----------



## Sinister

There it was and there it went.  Beautiful.  I went out at around 2:20, it looked like it was laughing.  And then, this chocolate whiskey color spread south, squishing the laugh to a wide smile.  It just slowly shrank.  The darker portion of the moon looked smaller, harder and denser, while the little white slice of the moon looked fat and thick. 

I wonder what it would be like to be on the surface of the skin of the moon, watching the shadow of Earth sweep across the craters, dust and rocks.  At around 2:48, the moon had a thin grin.  The dark part had a cooler blacker core, with a lighter brown halo around the edges.

Light moves at a constant speed.  It's been measured.  But technically shadow is faster.  It's not information, it's the lack of information and that can travel faster than light.  If you could wave a massive finger in front of the sun, the shadow it would cast on the moon, would move across the surface so much faster than the speed of light, because of how magnified the speed would be at that distance.

Finally, the moon is dark, for now.  Now a show of hands...  Who's going to watch the one 500 years from now?  lol

-Sin


----------



## kunox

darn I miss the eclipse.... oh well.. I got almost 7,000-ish steps iin so far.. I will be writing this evening.. ty and good eeeeevvvvennninggg to all... lol
going to do some guided meditation as well...??? I must research it first....


----------



## Theglasshouse

Too much noise was present today with regards to writing I didn't have a quiet space. I have been reading a book but I wish I were home but instead must be complacent being here listening to the bedlam at the house. The book was good though and I might give it a chance. The other book has always been tedious to read. The book I liked is called how to fix your novel. The playwriting book which is tiring to read has impractical exercises to be jumpstart the process ( by will dunne).


----------



## kunox

I hear you... some books are tedious to read....


----------



## Theglasshouse

Yes, reading is tedious for me which is why I prefer reading and buying kindle books and I wished I had access to audiobooks. I use a contrasting background and font (black and white font on a kindle fire and open dyslexic font). But that book does not support it. Today I read the screenwriting bible in one sitting. It was very noisy. So much I hated being where I was at. This is why I typed the reply reacting this way earlier. I do have attention deficit disorder. I don't like when people talk loudly. I can't concentrate when that happens to read a book.

So far here is what I am thinking will help my writing skills regarding the problem of not wanting to switch topics. My speech therapist once told me how inspiration, the software, is useful for autism and other learning disabilities. That will set me back about 90 since I bought mine over 9 years ago it seems and I lost the serial key. However, I do like that the new version can work in google docs and in supposedly (I will assume) all versions of word. This was recommended by the only good speech therapist I went to as was dragon speaking software 13 (now dragon 15, but I prefer google voice typing to paying 300 dollars.

I'll try to purchase the masterclass yearly subscription. It's a little outside my budget, but it is within the price range for a gift from my family. After that I will be flat broke. With 20 more dollars I will try to get prowriting aid as a monthly subscription. Then in January I will buy the whole ProWritingAid subscription. I am going to ask both my brothers for the masterclass specifically since it will cost a lot given my budget.

Inspiration 10 is something I want to use for dysgraphia and my special needs. Basically, in a word processor, you do mind mapping, concept mapping, graphic organizers. There are free versions of the software. I want to buy it out of brand loyalty and trust since I previously owned a copy of it,

I looked at my options to read books with highlighting and none exist other than audible. I don't work. That is 150 dollars for a yearly subscription. Maybe when it becomes my birthday since I need to read to become a writer that writes with good ideas.

If I learn anything new I will try to share what I learn from masterclass in critiques. I'll use it to help out.

I heard MindMeister is a good replacement for inspiration 10. (because of the price difference)

I am still waiting for the books on how to write description. Then I can probably start a free trial to decide if the software I mentioned is a good choice.

So I agree with you that reading physical books with a learning disability is a very tiring experience. That is how I felt today,


----------



## Olly Buckle

@ The Glasshouse, who calls their child Will Dunne? That made me smile even if the book is tedious. Mind you I have known a P.Green and a Matt Brown in my time.


----------



## kunox

even though I don't know it.. good quote...


----------



## kunox

I didn't get any writing done last night but I will tonight i swear... before midnight i will...


----------



## kunox

Apparently I didn't write last night... Sadly face.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Watch anime? Crunchyroll costs 5 dollars, I believe. But you are in the united states. The price is lower where I live. That could help stabilize the mood enough. I think if you occupy your mind, you can write. On the one hand writing can be exhausting. There are high expectations so try to create short goals. That way you can feel accomplished when you do them. I have been tempted many a time to do long pieces. I believe to be well emotionally you must try short until you can try to do something more monolithic. I know long works are more satisfying. People that help on the forums will give feedback for the shorter piece. Remember you might need help with the grammar. Like me you feel a bit insecure. But you can sell short pieces of work. There is a flash fiction market. Try as many as you want. This will give you free time. Even though reading books can be tedious for people who do think they are so because of difficulties. You need to do part of what your doctor says. You want to be cured some day.  To walk free from the hospital or the doctors.


----------



## kunox

Ty


----------



## kunox

don't you hate when someone tries to make you defend their unfalsifiable position to prove that you want to do something but you have something mental stopping you.....
me: claim I am to depressed or tired to do something.
counter claim... then you don't want to do it... of you wanted to do it prove me wrong by doing it..
the problem
if I prove you wrong...  in this scenario.. then the claim is I never was depressed or to tired. I was just lazy.. but if I lay in bed.. all the person does is claim.  well you didn't want to do it... sadly I don't have six hours to debate you which also proves me wrong.. the situation is way more complex then just a flow chart can lay out.

P.s. I got 3 paragraphs worth of writing.... done!!!! and I got.... steps today=5200.. I will be aiming for a cleaner kitchen.. 8,000 steps and 3.5 pages before 3am.... ty and good night???


----------



## kunox

I got 1/2 a page done.. I will update one or 2 more times tonight but I am back to doing... squeeeeee!!!! I swear I go in cycles.. I just got to figure out why and then shorten my down time some..


----------



## kunox

got some cleaning done.. and almost 3/4ths a page wrote...


----------



## kunox

Last thing on this.... sorry for the triple posting but I will be working  in really short burst... for awhile... it will work.... I got to sleep at 5AM.,. ISH THIS MORNING.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I don't mean to sound bossy or like I am ordering. I just give advice after all. Remember, you need to get a good night's rest and the same advice applies to anyone with a mental illness. I feel more anxiety when I don't get a full night's rest. Don't let writing be your only activity or hobby.  Reading can also work. Have some people recommend you their favorite authors that aren't famous maybe. I might pick up The rune lords by David Farland even though it is fantasy, the first novel in a series. I am waiting for my books to arrive. I picked up part of the recommendations by Meredith Sue Willis. I hope the last book arrives by next week. Then I can start writing again. I want to learn about the character conflicts in that novel. Rune sounds like a big cliche. I've been also wanting to read a science and fantasy hybrid and wonder if Terry Pratchett did that.

Now I need to massage my mother's feet. If not, she feels intolerable pain.


----------



## kunox

ty.. I get it... I was listening to the powder mage tribology last night. I literally have to modes sometimes.. car with no breaks and a jammed gas peddle or car with no engine... I have not been in between in awhile. for the longest time.. ty for your concern though. I got some sleep today... I try to split my week by 3.. writing day... gaming and tv shows day..... and just one for books.


----------



## Theglasshouse

That's good. I don't aspire to be famous, but I wish I could snag a short story award someday. We need to fill our lives with meaningful things. Many writers don't ever get to write a novel. I could be one of those maybe and I wouldn't know. My doctor said I had an artistic mind. But to this day I wonder if he meant it was just to appreciate it or to create. That's why I try short-term goals. Also writing takes out stress and is a form of therapy. I hope I can encourage whenever I can.

As of this writing, I hope I remedy my writing problems. If I don't think I can write I think I will save some money to do as I please as a second hobby or third hobby and so forth.

My disability is unpredictable. I could probably imitate much better than writing an original piece from scratch, imagination, and observation.  For example character appearance can be done by looking at good examples. Then copying the writer's choices in what to describe. I remember a writer would come here looking for advice on nature imagery. Tolkien does it well. So well in fact that I might describe using the details Tolkien chose but by describing my nature surroundings which are unique and not the same. Or I might visit the thread by that person with the Al Pacino Avatar for instance. I forgot his name.

I am going to read some charles dickens since I know he could write characters for instance by portraying their appearance and mannerisms.

As of this writing, I was influenced by Meredith Sue Willis's approaches. I think imitation is misunderstood. You can steal from the classics by simply copying small details that are made unique by virtue of your own sensory experience. I want you to try that as an exercise if I critique a story.

Right now I am going to try it out. Every writer will get different results since each time you do this every other person's surroundings are different. You just need to observe the same thing. For example, if a person is wearing clothes, what kind of clothes? If they have teeth described like in Treasure Island, then what aspects of teeth? A golden tooth? And so on. It is an island of pirates, after all. Now how would I describe the teeth of my brother? Or the house using the same parameters set by trying to understand how Charles Dickens did it in Bleak house.

The answer is you need to copy it. Then try yourself. This is the practice aspect of craft that isn't talked about or what we take for granted.


----------



## kunox

yeah description is interesting problem it is... I will be cleaning house and listening to audio books tonight.. will be going to sleep late due to just not doing anything all day but I will be getting sleep... I may play some sash bros....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Read a book of essays about their working habits by authors, it seems like the good professionals treat it like a job, writing set hours during the day. Several said that if they sit up late writing or get carried away writing lots when they review it later it is pretty much awful. Some who started as amateurs came home from work and wrote a set number of words or for a set period each evening. It seems like keeping normal, regular hours and regular habits produce the best results. Boring, but I can well believe it.


----------



## VRanger

It's our 42nd Anniversary today.  When we planned our wedding, we thought, "Wouldn't it be nice to have it close to two guaranteed days off?"

Wrong.

Today I'm cleaning house and getting ready to do our pre-Thanksgiving day cooking (like the cornbread for dressing), in preparation for our son and family coming tomorrow. PLUS, since they're hyper-sensitive about people who have been IN PUBLIC, not taking Betty to a restaurant for dinner tonight, so I'm cooking for her in addition to the cleaning and other cooking. At least WF gives me a few minutes to relax in my recliner between these other tasks.


----------



## PiP

VRanger said:


> It's our 42nd Anniversary today.  When we planned our wedding, we thought, "Wouldn't it be nice to have it close to two guaranteed days off?"










VRanger said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Today I'm cleaning house and getting ready to do our pre-Thanksgiving day cooking (like the cornbread for dressing), in preparation for our son and family coming tomorrow. PLUS, since they're hyper-sensitive about people who have been IN PUBLIC, not taking Betty to a restaurant for dinner tonight, so I'm cooking for her in addition to the cleaning



I understand the hyper-sensitive bit - my husband is the same.


VRanger said:


> and other cooking. At least WF gives me a few minutes to relax in my recliner between these other tasks.


Thank goodness for WF  Phew ...


----------



## kunox

I fell asleep last night but I got some cleaning done.


----------



## kunox

VRanger said:


> It's our 42nd Anniversary today.  When we planned our wedding, we thought, "Wouldn't it be nice to have it close to two guaranteed days off?"
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Today I'm cleaning house and getting ready to do our pre-Thanksgiving day cooking (like the cornbread for dressing), in preparation for our son and family coming tomorrow. PLUS, since they're hyper-sensitive about people who have been IN PUBLIC, not taking Betty to a restaurant for dinner tonight, so I'm cooking for her in addition to the cleaning and other cooking. At least WF gives me a few minutes to relax in my recliner between these other tasks.


Sorry to hear about your inability to gett two back to back days off.


----------



## VRanger

kunox said:


> Sorry to hear about your inability to gett two back to back days off.


Oh, we get the days off, it's just a lot of work to get ready for them! LOL And it often tromps right on top of our Anniversary. Don't grieve for us, we get by. ;-) We just discussed offsetting our Anniversary back to September, when we decided to get married, rather than November, when we did.


----------



## kunox

cool...


----------



## PiP

I am still trying to book my COVID booster jab appointment online.
Then figure out WHY there is such a time-lapse between what I type and when letters appear on the screen.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Raging.
I see pictures of devastated cities, piles of broken concrete bombed and shelled out of existence and the people fleeing them become political pawns, pushed about and threatened by armed soldiers and police, camping in filthy, muddy tents as winter comes on and the only people offering them any help at all are repeatedly called "Vile people smugglers" I bet the refugees don't see them that way.

A good friend died and we want to attend the funeral, so wanted some test kits to check we don't have covid before mingling with others. They used to be handed out freely, but not any longer. Now we have record numbers of cases they want you to download an app and spend half an hour filling in on line forms before you can get them, and if you ever want any more you will have to do it again. Could it possibly be that they don't want people taking tests so there won't be so many testing positive? "Just go off and infect a few other people as well, we don't want to know"

How about a bit of humanity instead of catering to the assumed xenophobia of those who might vote for you? How about doing every thing we can to find out what the position is so we can do our best to protect people?

I suppose it is naive of me to think politicians might be humane and rational.


----------



## Theglasshouse

That's why they need to get changed as often as diapers.


----------



## PiP

I know how you feel, Olly. My daughter who lives in France, set up a charity for Syrian refugees when the war started. Watching the news and pictures of the mothers and children made her cry ... She worked tirelessly for years recruiting volunteers to help the refugees who came to Lyon. She organised lorry loads of clothes, blankets and supplies to be sent to Greece where many refugees landed in dingies etc without sufficient clothes and supplies. At Christmas, she organised presents for the children in the refugee centre in Lyon. Most did not even have paper or writing utensils, a cuddly toy etc. They had nothing while other children gorged themselves on an orgy of presents. Every time we went to visit them I had bags of clothes to sort and repack by size. Her barns and house were stacked with bags and supplies. I still donate to this centre.

There is so much suffering in the world... politicians have a lot to answer for.


----------



## kunox

ended up sleeping most of the day and didn't clean much last night.. going to do what I was going to do last night tonight... until 1 am...


----------



## kunox

Olly Buckle said:


> Raging.
> I see pictures of devastated cities, piles of broken concrete bombed and shelled out of existence and the people fleeing them become political pawns, pushed about and threatened by armed soldiers and police, camping in filthy, muddy tents as winter comes on and the only people offering them any help at all are repeatedly called "Vile people smugglers" I bet the refugees don't see them that way.
> 
> A good friend died and we want to attend the funeral, so wanted some test kits to check we don't have covid before mingling with others. They used to be handed out freely, but not any longer. Now we have record numbers of cases they want you to download an app and spend half an hour filling in on line forms before you can get them, and if you ever want any more you will have to do it again. Could it possibly be that they don't want people taking tests so there won't be so many testing positive? "Just go off and infect a few other people as well, we don't want to know"
> 
> How about a bit of humanity instead of catering to the assumed xenophobia of those who might vote for you? How about doing every thing we can to find out what the position is so we can do our best to protect people?
> 
> I suppose it is naive of me to think politicians might be humane and rational.


if they were rational they wouldn't really be in politics???? politicians seem to be some of the most easily corruptible people of all but at the same time in he most control.


----------



## Olly Buckle

PiP said:


> I know how you feel, Olly. My daughter who lives in France, set up a charity for Syrian refugees when the war started. Watching the news and pictures of the mothers and children made her cry ... She worked tirelessly for years recruiting volunteers to help the refugees who came to Lyon. She organised lorry loads of clothes, blankets and supplies to be sent to Greece where many refugees landed in dingies etc without sufficient clothes and supplies. At Christmas, she organised presents for the children in the refugee centre in Lyon. Most did not even have paper or writing utensils, a cuddly toy etc. They had nothing while other children gorged themselves on an orgy of presents. Every time we went to visit them I had bags of clothes to sort and repack by size. Her barns and house were stacked with bags and supplies. I still donate to this centre.
> 
> There is so much suffering in the world... politicians have a lot to answer for.



Well done! You brought that one up properly.


----------



## ehbowen

Theglasshouse said:


> That's why they need to get changed as often as diapers.


And for the same reasons...

Currently I'm digesting a huge turkey dinner. It's Thanksgiving Day in the USA.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Am sitting home alone for Thanksgiving. Sore throat, cough, head cold sort of stuff. Not Covid but miserable nonetheless. Hubby offered to stay, but then, what do you say to the grandkids? 

Happy Turkey Day, everyone!


----------



## PiP

Looking at the weekly trends of COVID cases. Portugal +49%








						COVID-19 Weekly Trends by Country - Worldometer
					


New cases and deaths in the last 7 days vs. the preceding week. Absolute and percentage change, weekly cases and deaths per million people in every country in the world





					www.worldometers.info
				



and we go back into a 'state of calamity' from December 1st.   We now hunker down for a long winter. Thank God for WF and all my virtual friends.


----------



## kunox

look.. I wish everybody a happy thankgiving and merry christmas... but history both progesses and goes in cycles and this is not a good part of the cycle.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Looks like my little brother will call his firstborn child Oliver Daniel. So he and Olly Buckle will share the same first name. I'll joke and say when he grows up that his name is very similar to the character called Oliver Twist. I am supposed to go to Germany next year which is the country where he is living. That will be in April of next year. I got the news just a few moments ago. Education is inexpensive over there. Learning German can be a challenge.. That's why I imagine he will stay there and since for other reasons. My parents are getting old as well. He wanted to try to therefore have the child as soon as possible. Just before my father's heart operation, he had the idea to have one in mind. I'll spare the rest of the details. My parents want to travel there even though we know there is a pandemic. It's a scary and risky situation.

As for what I was doing I discovered that my text-to-speech can pause between words and sentences. I don't know if that helps with dyslexia but I will give it a try. I know I can process the information better for a story and check for a typo when I take my time. That is the slower the voice talking the better chance I'll detect a typo.


----------



## Sinister

Ate like a happy pig today...lots of food.  But I've had a massive all-encompassing headache and neckache that has ground the day to a painful standstill.  I've used heating bags, mentholated deep-heat rubs, hot baths, caffeine and neck stretches.  As a last resort, I'm waiting on meds to kick in.  

Still, today as far as Thanksgivings go, minus the headache, was a success.

Hope everyone had a great day and stayed safe.
-Sin


----------



## neophyte

Sinister and Megan Pearson… yikes! Get well soon!


----------



## kunox

I got 2000-ish steps in.. my mood is going up hill. it will last a while at least... I got so much to do in this time that it is overwhelming...
update 1.. I am up to 4445 steps.... I will be doing mainly at night now.... I swear.. I am glad to be in a better mood... I will do a short list of 2 to 3 pages... 8000 steps and some audio book reading...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Theglasshouse said:


> Looks like my little brother will call his firstborn child Oliver Daniel. So he and Olly Buckle will share the same first name. I'll joke and say when he grows up that his name is very similar to the character called Oliver Twist. I am supposed to go to Germany next year which is the country where he is living. That will be in April of next year. I got the news just a few moments ago. Education is inexpensive over there. Learning German can be a challenge.. That's why I imagine he will stay there and since for other reasons. My parents are getting old as well. He wanted to try to therefore have the child as soon as possible. Just before my father's heart operation, he had the idea to have one in mind. I'll spare the rest of the details. My parents want to travel there even though we know there is a pandemic. It's a scary and risky situation.
> 
> As for what I was doing I discovered that my text-to-speech can pause between words and sentences. I don't know if that helps with dyslexia but I will give it a try. I know I can process the information better for a story and check for a typo when I take my time. That is the slower the voice talking the better chance I'll detect a typo.


When I was a child no-one was called Oliver, but every one knew the name because of Oliver Twist and Oliver Cromwell, I rarely met a new kid without them referencing one or the other. Things are changed a bit now, it has been one of the most popular names going for a while now, so he should have some backing.


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> Ate like a happy pig today...lots of food.  But I've had a massive all-encompassing headache and neckache that has ground the day to a painful standstill.  I've used heating bags, mentholated deep-heat rubs, hot baths, caffeine and neck stretches.  As a last resort, I'm waiting on meds to kick in.


I suffer with headaches so I eventually went to the outpatients at the private hospital. The locum I saw that day happened to be a neurologist. I showed him the packet of 1000g paracetamol I'd been taking. He looked at the box then threw it back at me across the table and said 'Merde' and shook his head. Okay, he was French and had no English. He prescribed a strong anti-inflammatory drug then drew a diagram of my head and nerves coming up from my back into my head. Needless to say, I wore a puzzled expression so he called for an English speaking nurse who then explained the nerve endings were inflamed.

I have also discovered ... and please don't laugh ... when I feel these headaches coming on, I wear a woolly hat to keep my head warm. This usually stops the headache from progressing. I don't why it works but it does.


----------



## Sinister

Mine is a cervicogenic headache.  I fell asleep in my recliner, playing Chrono Trigger on SNES.  I do that alot, unfortunately.  I happened to have some muscle relaxants on hand and that usually de-kinks my neck after a bit.  Just didn't really want to dip into them at Turkey Day.

But it's all good now.  And I even got to keep the rest of the bird!  Can you believe that?  My family handed me this giant Turkey and was like: "Here, you live by yourself.  You finish eating this dinosaur of a Turkey."  Anyone here familiar with Hot Browns?


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> But it's all good now.  And I even got to keep the rest of the bird!  Can you believe that?  My family handed me this giant Turkey and was like: "Here, you live by yourself.  You finish eating this dinosaur of a Turkey."  Anyone here familiar with Hot Browns?


Think of it as a positive. You could write a book: 50 Ways to Overdose on Turkey ... _sorry Brit humour_


----------



## Sinister

If there's a way to OD on Turkey, then I intend to find out.

-Sin


----------



## kunox

Sinister said:


> If there's a way to OD on Turkey, then I intend to find out.
> 
> -Sin


I once had that problem... with a giant box of Oreos...... lets just say you could fit surveral xboxs in their... maybe 5.


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> If there's a way to OD on Turkey, then I intend to find out.
> 
> -Sin


It will give you gas


----------



## Sinister

PiP said:


> It will give you gas


Never had that problem with Turkey before.  But S'okay.  Like I say, I live alone.  lol

-Sin


----------



## kunox

PiP said:


> It will give you gas


death by back doors gas leak... not a good way to go.. I joke of corce.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I stay away from greasy foods ever since they told me 2 slices of mozzarella cheese is the most I can eat. It's a nutritionist's idea that we should eat only the amount of protein of what fits in our hand. If you overdo it then you'll gain weight quickly. Remember it's what the nutritionist tells you that you should eat. The amounts you eat are everything that keeps you from becoming obese. It's education.

If you overeat, it's probably because of various factors in the diet. I didn't eat properly for many years. My medicine makes me more prone to gain weight honestly. If I eat too many carbs, that is not good. Carbs can make a person hungrier. Rice for instance needs to be a cup (measured). I admit I try to eat salad someone else prepares for me, It's not every day I eat rice. The heaviest meals I eat at lunch. At dinner, I eat lighter. I've lost twenty pounds while my father lost 40. Some people have a faster metabolism compared to me. Lettuce burns slowly in your stomach which makes you eat less. The Mediterranean diet is based on lettuce. It's called the most effective diet according to health experts. 2/3s a dish full of lettuce every day should be what people should do according to a cardiologist. If you eat something that has starch, you should cut it up until it measures 1 cup. Likewise, my biggest weakness is fruits since my medicine's side-effect means I need to eat fruit. Probably more than a cup. I wish I could eat something lighter in calories. However, pineapple and papaya are the best fruits for people who need to go regularly. Basically taken at night it means you don't need a laxative. The best and healthiest foods are natural foods.

Anyways I was researching a class and found one for 99 a month. There's children's writing, mystery, creative writing, novel writing, science fiction and fantasy, screenplay writing. I personally think it's a better offer than masterclass. It's a class that is billed 99 dollars a month. It is by a website run by steven acorn. I also am a fan of fix your novel by steve acorn. I wouldn't mind more classes.

Kunox if I tell that verbatim to my family they usually consider calling the psychiatrist.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sinister said:


> Never had that problem with Turkey before.  But S'okay.  Like I say, I live alone.  lol
> 
> -Sin


The 'I'm all right Jack' attitude of the single man, don't you realise methane is a major contributor to global warming?


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> Never had that problem with Turkey before.  But S'okay.  Like I say, I live alone.  lol
> 
> -Sin


Try eating it with Brussel sprouts.  On Boxing Day Brits mash up all the leftover potatoes and veg, then fry them. It is traditionally known as 'Bubble and Squeak' an apt name.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Occupational therapy might be something worth exploring with those people with mental illness. The reason i think this is ironically I am more productive without a computer at home. However it is the only way i can write with much less mistakes. It is like videogames. You cant manage time. Its not necesarily computer addiction. It is a lack of coping mechanisms. Because you dont know anything that will decrease the depression. As of this typing my second computer's battery malfuctioned. My mother lost my kindle Fires plug. Schizoaffective disorder makes it difficult to do things that are routine necesites. I suspect one day I must learn to cope without it. There is a plethora of therapies available for using a computer too much. Occupational therapy must be one of them. I am defintely considering any therapy. I was always hooked to the computer doing things when at school or college. Sincerly it will depend on my parents and it will take quite a bit of coaxing.


----------



## Taylor

Theglasshouse said:


> Because you dont know anything that will decrease the depression.


I know this feeling well.  I am sorry for you if you have this.  But perhaps some solace knowing we support you.  Reach out to any time... and remember we are here.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am thinking Kunox needs occupational therapy perhaps urgently. I think i could be better. I am not severely depressed but i appreciate you feeling concern for me Taylor. Its for people who can go to occupational therapy. It is for patients with attention deficits. People who need to work which serves as entertainment to not be depending on computers  for therapy. They teach you programming in many of the these programs. The money you earn can be used for recreational purposes since the goal is to work. It is also for people who feel bored and depressed. I have my family. Also i think i need occupational therapy. It is expensive here. But we can pay for it. Every solution is offered as knowledge. I am typing on a cellphone. If i were severely depressed i would have other symptons. Such as psychosis and hallucination. What I am expressing is what I think he needs. I also need it.


----------



## kunox

Yeah... I have those problems to glass house.


----------



## Taylor

Theglasshouse said:


> I am thinking Kunox needs occupational therapy perhaps urgently. I think i could be better. I am not severely depressed but i appreciate you feeling concern for me Taylor. Its for people who can go to occupational therapy. It is for patients with attention deficits. People who need to work which serves as entertainment to not be depending on computers  for therapy. They teach you programming in many of the these programs. The money you earn can be used for recreational purposes since the goal is to work. It is also for people who feel bored and depressed. I have my family. Also i think i need occupational therapy. It is expensive here. But we can pay for it. Every solution is offered as knowledge. I am typing on a cellphone. If i were severely depressed i would have other symptons. Such as psychosis and hallucination. What I am expressing is what I think he needs. I also need it.


Oh, I see!  My mistake...lol!  Well, I suffer from depression and always have to work at keeping it away.  Some therapy can ease, but it's difficult to cure completely.


----------



## Theglasshouse

The time I think we are a lot of the time in denial, reject, accept, and then live or repress mental illness. My uncle who is schizoaffective was like this and so was i because people fall in this spectrum. It is because of this some people dont accept the diagnosis they have and reject treatment. I think both psychotherapy and occupational therapy are invaluable.


----------



## kunox

I get some ocapational therapy but not a lot due to the fact my group allows "OT students'{a.k.a training occupational therapist} to learn from me as I learn from them. so I am at least getting that base level...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Taylor said:


> Oh, I see!  My mistake...lol!  Well, I suffer from depression and always have to work at keeping it away.  Some therapy can ease, but it's difficult to cure completely.


I agree. My health is also a work in progress. I hope your depression goes away.  Talking and maintaining an open communication with the closest people to you is a good therapy. Always have someone to talk to you to feel better privately as if a counselor.  i want occupational therapy but my father doesnt talk a lot to me. Imo he can ignore some of my problems. I know he has enough money. Anyways i will go off to do some things. Thanks for talking Kunox and Taylor.


----------



## kunox

your most welcome.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Olly Buckle said:


> When I was a child no-one was called Oliver, but every one knew the name because of Oliver Twist and Oliver Cromwell, I rarely met a new kid without them referencing one or the other. Things are changed a bit now, it has been one of the most popular names going for a while now, so he should have some backing.


We named our cat Oliver. Oliver Bingley, from of course Janes Austen's Mr. Bingley, because he was just too serious a cat when we brought him home and Bingley just sounds like a funny name. No one remembers the funny surname anymore. He's since mellowed out & now we just call him Olly. He's a great cat.


----------



## kunox

currently watching arcane on netflix....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Megan Pearson said:


> We named our cat Oliver. Oliver Bingley, from of course Janes Austen's Mr. Bingley, because he was just too serious a cat when we brought him home and Bingley just sounds like a funny name. No one remembers the funny surname anymore. He's since mellowed out & now we just call him Olly. He's a great cat.


Bingley was Charles, so why Oliver? Bingley, by the way, is a small town in Yorkshire.


----------



## kunox

Olly Buckle said:


> Bingley was Charles, so why Oliver? Bingley, by the way, is a small town in Yorkshire.


fascinating captain.... lol...
once had a cat named scigh... stood for snowballs chance in gaian hell.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Olly Buckle said:


> Bingley was Charles, so why Oliver? Bingley, by the way, is a small town in Yorkshire.


Ah! We did not know that! Hubby named Olly, says Olly was from Oliver Hardy, you know, from Laurel & Hardy? I wanted something from Austen, but that cat's not a Mr. Darcy. So we went with Darcy's sidekick for his second name. Turns out he's a good side-kick cat. He and his siblings were turned in as very sick kittens to the Humane Society after being found along a busy road. They spent months nursing them to health. By the time we got them (we adopted all three!) Olly was the scrawniest, most ragamuffin little critter you'd ever seen, easily half the size of his brother and sister and he wanted nothing to do with people or with being poked or prodded. He was still pretty sickly when we adopted him, so it was back to the vet and more eye drops and lubricant and more nursing him to health for a good couple of months. He took everything so seriously! So we gave him the most light-hearted name we could find, something for him to aspire to grow into. Today he has the sweetest disposition. He still squints, though, so when he's been counter-surfing (which is a 'no-no' in our home) we say Capt'n Squinty has been at it again! He's made off with blueberry muffins sealed in tupperware (why???), cookies sealed in baggies, and is brazen enough to steal chicken off your plate. (He'll look at you with this 'I didn't do it!' expression while still holding onto the entire breast!) But, he does it in such a way that you just can't get mad at him. I think he's grown into his name because he makes us laugh. He may be the most balanced cat I have ever met. It's a good name.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Mrs Helen Highwater-Small went through hell and highwater to get to us and is the smallest cat I have ever known. I was putting out mealworms on the patio for the robin and looked back to see her following me eating them. She was in a terrible state, no hair on her back legs at all and really thin, her tail had a couple of rings of hair and a bit on the end. For the first fortnight she would not come into the house, but ate on the back step. When we finally won her confidence enough to take her to the vet he reckoned she had had an untreated dislocation to her back hip. Her balance is not good and she does not leap blithely like most cats, but rather scrabbles up onto a lap with claws out, They don't ever retract properly anymore, she did get into a few fights, which she always lost badly, before we moved here and cost a lot in repairs. 
We think she is probably getting on a bit now, the occasional white hair is appearing in the black and she has one all white whisker, she has developed thyroid reouble and has to be medicated twice a day, and nowadays she spends an awful lot of her life asleep on the sofa.

Quite different from our last cat, Dave, who was appropriately named after a football hooligan and was huge.


----------



## Theglasshouse

And it can all be yours if the price is right!

Tomorrow it's someone's birthday. By the tenth of December I hope they repair my computer. Also I will get occupational therapy hopefully with programming classes after they finish paying some bills. We have an tourism project. Many people rent small houses on top of the cold mountains.

What am doing? I am talking to my brother about shows such as the price is right, jeopardy...


----------



## Sinister

Woke up to a bad cough, can't take any more cough syrup, out of horehound...not a drop of creomulsion in the house.  So, I opened a bottle of 9 yr old aged bourbon I was saving.  Been sipping on that and listening to Jazz.  Bird & Dizzie, Django, Mr. Ellington, Thelonius Monk and whatever else I can convince Alexa to play.  I'm going to bake another Tollhouse Pie.  Once again, don't want one.  Can't eat it.  But it makes the house smell nice and I'm sure I could give it to someone.

EDIT:

Also feel like playing a Super Mario game.  Always do when I listen to Jazz, don't ask.  Thinking about the one that was on Wii U.  Got a copy of it on Switch and it's been a hot minute since I've beaten it.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Kunox. If you can afford the price, the cheapest course I have seen is 29 dollars a month. I found books on craft difficult to learn from. Here is the link in case you want to try it. Cancel it at any time. Btw, I have not tried it yet. I need to wait. if I choose this bundle or the 99 dollar one that is a monthly subcription. To be honest the 29 dollar one is the lowest priced one and includes more.I don't know the quality. By December the tenth or maybe earlier I will sign up to a class. This is the same one I was referring about.









						Fiction Writing Bundle
					


Over $1000 of classes for just $29!





					www.writingacademy.com


----------



## Theglasshouse

Considering getting an alphasmart keyboard so I can stay away from the computer and journal anything and describe by feeding the senses. That way I am not always on the computer. It is lightweight and I can carry it anywhere.


----------



## kunox

Theglasshouse said:


> Kunox. If you can afford the price, the cheapest course I have seen is 29 dollars a month. I found books on craft difficult to learn from. Here is the link in case you want to try it. Cancel it at any time. Btw, I have not tried it yet. I need to wait. if I choose this bundle or the 99 dollar one that is a monthly subcription. To be honest the 29 dollar one is the lowest priced one and includes more.I don't know the quality. By December the tenth of maybe earlier I will sign up to a class. This is the same one I was referring about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiction Writing Bundle
> 
> 
> 
> Over $1000 of classes for just $29!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.writingacademy.com


I got some purchasing to do this December.. will consider for january...


----------



## Sinister

Panic attacks...suck.

Tomorrow, going to buy some milder antitussants.  It'll be nice to get out of the house anyway.

-Sin


----------



## Megan Pearson

Sinister said:


> Woke up to a bad cough, can't take any more cough syrup, out of horehound...not a drop of creomulsion in the house.  So, I opened a bottle of 9 yr old aged bourbon I was saving.  Been sipping on that and listening to Jazz.  Bird & Dizzie, Django, Mr. Ellington, Thelonius Monk and whatever else I can convince Alexa to play.  I'm going to bake another Tollhouse Pie.  Once again, don't want one.  Can't eat it.  But it makes the house smell nice and I'm sure I could give it to someone.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Also feel like playing a Super Mario game.  Always do when I listen to Jazz, don't ask.  Thinking about the one that was on Wii U.  Got a copy of it on Switch and it's been a hot minute since I've beaten it.
> 
> -Sin


You & me both! I missed Thanksgiving. I'm sure it's just an allergy-related sinus infection. Since moving back to the Midwest, I get it every year (like I used to get, before we the Midwest in the first place  ). It's a pretty place to live, it just gets very damp and then it gets very, very cold--and then I stay sick until it gets cold enough to kill the little *******s that made me sick in the first place.

Elderberry syrup seems to be a popular home remedy around here. Not sure if you've tried it. I have a bottle of it I got from Walgreens & know another place that makes it from scratch. It smells super yummy being made, sort of like a mulled wine. I just, well, I think I'm a little chicken about trying something that doesn't come in a prescription package.

But it can't top the aroma of chocolate chip cookies. That by itself ought to have some good-for-the-soul curative effects. Enjoy the cookies. I would make cookies, but then again, I'd eat them all. I'll let you know if I can bring myself to trying the Elderberry syrup. I don't know... something that smells that good ought to be a pancake topping, not a cure for the cough. Or, whatever it's supposed to cure--I'm not really sure. (Is it preventative? Maybe I should try it on pancakes instead?)


Postscript. Perhaps you all know this already, but if not, try an allergy medicine to stop the post nasal drip. Stop the drip, stop the cough, stop the resulting sinus infection. It doesn't always work, but sometimes it at least helps.


----------



## Sinister

Megan Pearson said:


> You & me both! I missed Thanksgiving. I'm sure it's just an allergy-related sinus infection. Since moving back to the Midwest, I get it every year (like I used to get, before we the Midwest in the first place  ). It's a pretty place to live, it just gets very damp and then it gets very, very cold--and then I stay sick until it gets cold enough to kill the little *******s that made me sick in the first place.
> 
> Elderberry syrup seems to be a popular home remedy around here. Not sure if you've tried it. I have a bottle of it I got from Walgreens & know another place that makes it from scratch. It smells super yummy being made, sort of like a mulled wine. I just, well, I think I'm a little chicken about trying something that doesn't come in a prescription package.
> 
> But it can't top the aroma of chocolate chip cookies. That by itself ought to have some good-for-the-soul curative effects. Enjoy the cookies. I would make cookies, but then again, I'd eat them all. I'll let you know if I can bring myself to trying the Elderberry syrup. I don't know... something that smells that good ought to be a pancake topping, not a cure for the cough. Or, whatever it's supposed to cure--I'm not really sure. (Is it preventative? Maybe I should try it on pancakes instead?)
> 
> 
> Postscript. Perhaps you all know this already, but if not, try an allergy medicine to stop the post nasal drip. Stop the drip, stop the cough, stop the resulting sinus infection. It doesn't always work, but sometimes it at least helps.


Most of my family get this every year.  I never did.  Guess I'm getting old now.  Caught it last year too.

I didn't know Elderberries worked for coughs.  The stuff grows around here like weeds.  I have to hack down fifteen or sixteen Elderberry plants every fall, complete with berries, just to walk through my backyard. lol  I knew I could make syrup and wine from them, I just didn't know any particular reason I would want to.  Off the plant, they taste horrible.

Yeah, chocolate normally helps with coughs too, a bit.  But I'm allergic to chocolate, not that that could stop me from eating it.  In fact, I'm not even all that sure I'm still allergic to chocolate.  I've eaten enough of it, through the years, I'm prolly immune.  I don't really notice any effects anymore.  

Thing is, I did a dumb...  I took cough syrup anyway out of desperation.  But with my other meds it gave me back-to-back panic attacks.  I knew better.  Did it anyway.  The ability to breathe takes priority.  Should've stuck with the bourbon.  The last two hours I was basically climbing the walls of my house.  Even now, I'm uncomfortable and jittery.  It'll wear off in a day or two and I'll be wiser for it.

C'est la vie.

-Sin


----------



## Megan Pearson

Olly Buckle said:


> Mrs Helen Highwater-Small went through hell and highwater to get to us and is the smallest cat I have ever known. I was putting out mealworms on the patio for the robin and looked back to see her following me eating them. She was in a terrible state, no hair on her back legs at all and really thin, her tail had a couple of rings of hair and a bit on the end. For the first fortnight she would not come into the house, but ate on the back step. When we finally won her confidence enough to take her to the vet he reckoned she had had an untreated dislocation to her back hip. Her balance is not good and she does not leap blithely like most cats, but rather scrabbles up onto a lap with claws out, They don't ever retract properly anymore, she did get into a few fights, which she always lost badly, before we moved here and cost a lot in repairs.
> We think she is probably getting on a bit now, the occasional white hair is appearing in the black and she has one all white whisker, she has developed thyroid reouble and has to be medicated twice a day, and nowadays she spends an awful lot of her life asleep on the sofa.
> 
> Quite different from our last cat, Dave, who was appropriately named after a football hooligan and was huge.


What a sweet cat with a matter-of-fact name! As you described her, my sister-in-law kept coming to mind. I always thought she would do well in England. She's got the right mindset about cats. She rescued a cat very much like yours, but hers was missing all her teeth & couldn't "meow". She nursed that cat to health and, despite--or _in spite_, you know how cats are--the vet's warning about how _old_ her newly rescued cat was, that cat lived, gosh, another five years? 

I'd guess your old gal to be nearing her twenties, if not already there. Our last cat made it to at least twenty-three, from what we knew of her previous life and the twenty-one years we had her. Lady (Ladybug, 'cause she was as cute as a bug) started with the thyroid & some other kitty problems at about age eighteen, I think, although the vet couldn't find anything 'wrong' with her until her final couple of years. You just sort of start seeing these changes coming on before their lab tests can confirm them. But so long as they keep eating and enjoying your company, they'll keep on keeping on as long as they can. That and love. I swear they can live on love--which sounds like you have given by the bushel full to Mrs. Helen Highwater-Small. So she may surprise you yet, just like my sister-in-law's old-new cat surprised her vet.


----------



## Megan Pearson

Sinister said:


> Most of my family get this every year.  I never did.  Guess I'm getting old now.  Caught it last year too.
> 
> I didn't know Elderberries worked for coughs.  The stuff grows around here like weeds.  I have to hack down fifteen or sixteen Elderberry plants every fall, complete with berries, just to walk through my backyard. lol  I knew I could make syrup and wine from them, I just didn't know any particular reason I would want to.  Off the plant, they taste horrible.
> 
> Yeah, chocolate normally helps with coughs too, a bit.  But I'm allergic to chocolate, not that that could stop me from eating it.  In fact, I'm not even all that sure I'm still allergic to chocolate.  I've eaten enough of it, through the years, I'm prolly immune.  I don't really notice any effects anymore.
> 
> Thing is, I did a dumb...  I took cough syrup anyway out of desperation.  But with my other meds it gave me back-to-back panic attacks.  I knew better.  Did it anyway.  The ability to breathe takes priority.  Should've stuck with the bourbon.  The last two hours I was basically climbing the walls of my house.  Even now, I'm uncomfortable and jittery.  It'll wear off in a day or two and I'll be wiser for it.
> 
> C'est la vie.
> 
> -Sin


Gagh... those med combination things can be tricky. Sorry to hear what happened to you.

I am fascinated about the chocolate as a remedy for coughs. The last two weeks, I had such a craving for chocolate--and I try not to eat the stuff, I mean, I love it but I also love losing weight, so it's been on my do-not-touch list--and last week I finally got ahold of some. For three days I had almost nothing but chocolate this, chocolate that--and I had very little in the way of a cough. But this week, I can't think of the stuff without cringing--and I have developed a terrible cough, too. Maybe I should make peace with it again and stick with hot cocoa made from scratch, just leave off the sugar? BTW, pineapple juice contains a natural cough suppressant. It is my favorite go to to sip.

Elderberries are bitter raw because of a toxin (a type of cyanide) that cooks out when properly prepared. Kind of like the reason why you fry a green tomato. Elderberry pie is, in my humble opinion, the world's _best_ pie. I picked up an elderberry plant this summer. It's pretty small. But if you've got more plants than you know what to do with, you might want to think about trying to make a pie or syrup out of them. Just, be sure to ID that the plant you're picking from is an edible elderberry; there is a look-alike with poisonous berries where the toxins do not cook out.

Here's a neat link as to which Elderberries are poisonous & which are not


----------



## Sinister

Oh believe me, I definitely have Sambucus nigra.  I knew parts of it were toxic, but not that that was why the berries tasted so horrible.  Makes sense, though.  You see I am...or rather was once upon a time, a horticulturist.  I specialized in microprop, hybridizing and floriculture, though, so, Elderberries are a bit out of my way.

Lord knows, I have enough to open an Elderberry pie bakery.  Might look up a recipe.  I'm always interested in finding ways in living off the land and edible landscaping is kind of an obsession of mine.  I'm one of the few people I know that carefully harvest and cultivate Dandelions.  A family member even offered to spray my yard for Dandelions...bless them.  Little did they know that those "weeds" are crucial to my summer salads and Dandelion wine. 

I've meant to fool with Elderberries before...but they were first crowding out my Raspberries and bothering my Grape arbors.  So, I probably spent too much time fighting them to cook with them.

But yeah, Cocoa has antitussive qualities, though I don't know if they ever identified the mechanism?  Something about the theobromine, I think.  Mind you, I'm going largely off of word-of-mouth and empiricism.

Also didn't know that about Pineapple.  Has to have something to do with the enzymes; that plant is practically bursting with them.  Will never forget when eight-year old Sin thought he'd carve his Christmas Pineapple up and eat it fresh.  Enzymes ate clear into my mouth, caused it to bleed and be sore for two days straight.  lol

-Sin


----------



## kunox

both my councilor and my doctor said I need a cpap machine... which is a wierd thing for them to offer up.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I was told chocolate, coffee and anything with stimulants could cause panic attacks. If you suffer from panic attacks I would avoid these as an extra precaution. Be careful whenever you eat it or drink these.

Yesterday found a second book for describing coming out on December the 30th. In March I should have that other book I mentioned on description. This book below is on the description writing process.






						Amazon.com: Descriptosaurus Personal Writing: The Writing Process in Action eBook : Wilcox, Alison: Kindle Store
					


Buy Descriptosaurus Personal Writing: The Writing Process in Action: Read Kindle Store Reviews - Amazon.com




					www.amazon.com


----------



## Sinister

Theglasshouse said:


> I was told *chocolate*, *coffee *and anything with stimulants could cause panic attacks. If you suffer from.panic attacks I would avoid these as an extra precaution. Be careful whenever you eat it or drink these.


My panic attacks were caused by a mild case of serotonin syndrome from taking a dose of dextromethorphan while I still had a persistence of SSRIs and antipsychotics.  It's happened before, sadly.  No need to even see a doctor, it's just annoying and frustrating.  And while I should've known better, I had to breathe.

But, If it HAD been caused by chocolate or coffee that would not stop me from enjoying both.  Death first.  Besides, if they were a factor, I'd have long undergone mithradatization from overindulgence via consuming super human quantities of both on the regular.  Especially coffee.  lol

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

As an aside, if any of you EVER have the opportunity to enjoy Jamaican Blue Mountain Light Roast, Yirgacheffe Ethiopian Medium Dark Roast, real Kona beans or Coasta Rican coffee, then you are blessed indeed.  Used to make them with a coarse grind pour-over, but now I just opt for French press or an old fashion drip brewer out of laziness.  It's winter so I'm mostly dealing with Medium Dark roast.  I need the bitterness more than the caffeine at this stage.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Sinister said:


> As an aside, if any of you EVER have the opportunity to enjoy Jamaican Blue Mountain Light Roast, Yirgacheffe Ethiopian Medium Dark Roast, real Kona beans or Coasta Rican coffee, then you are blessed indeed.  Used to make them with a coarse grind pour-over, but now I just opt for French press or an old fashion drip brewer out of laziness.  It's winter so I'm mostly dealing with Medium Dark roast.  I need the bitterness more than the caffeine at this stage.
> 
> -Sin


Yirgacheffe is my favourite. We are blessed in that we have a local old fashioned coffee shop nearby. It's like going back in time. Rickety old wooden shelves displaying percolators and grinders. If you're in the town on the day they roast the beans, the smell will draw you along the high street.


----------



## Sinister

Oh...you know, man, I love living in the country, but the ability to smell that or to have a nearby coffee shop like that.  I would love to have a regular place like that.  To be able to walk in, be recognized on sight as a regular...have a favorite booth...  Maybe even have a few other regulars that know you, to chat with.  Be friends with the person behind the counter.  Smell the different coffees brewing....

I have to drive to Nashville or clear into Indiana in order to find/get my beans.  There are shops nearby but nothing like that.  Living out in the middle of nowhere...idk, it has obvious drawbacks.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Ok then let's hope you avoid tea with caffeine.


----------



## Sinister

Theglasshouse said:


> Ok then let's hope you avoid tea with caffeine.



_hides Zisha clay teapot seasoned with Iron Goddess Oolong_

It was a present!  Also, I'm a really pretentious hipster stereotype to hide the fact that I'm actually an insecure person with social anxiety with aspie fixations and a lot of them are focused on coffee, alcohol and tea, because that's all I can afford.  >>;;

I'm very self-aware, forthcoming and honest, despite how hard it is on the self-esteem.  My psychiatrist tells me those are positive attributes.   lol

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Currently writing a story in a notebook. I decided I won't spend money on a course until the next month. I am using a screenwriting guide ( by will hicks) and notebook. It has plenty of character building exercises. I hope before March I can manage to write good description. March is when 2 description guides release. It should help enormously as one of these is being written by an MFA mayor. I will buy these two books on describing which aren't out yet. The other is off the description process and writing process of it.

 I plan to buy a switch this Christmas.

 I wrote a description of my mother recently for a story I am writing. The book gave me a few story ideas on how to plot based on a flaw. I am doing each of the exercises and getting inspired. He is actually a screenwriter professor at Colorado university. I have 3 character sketches. I based it on my family.

I hate describing since it takes patience and concentration. I am going to use my notebook and kindle to describe whenever I can and do travel. The book is a workbook on screenwriting. I wish my attention were better. Any little noise and I can't concentrate for the writing I am doing to outline my stories.

If I get published again using the writing exercises I would recommend it.

The screenwriting guide is a lifesaver but you need a notebook to jot down your ideas of the workbook. It costs around 25 dollars last time I bought it.


----------



## kunox

I got 6000ish steps done and may write on my phone.


----------



## Mr.Mingo

Avoiding my writing project and I don't particularly know why. Been editing other people's work a ton instead, which isn't exactly a terrible replacement, but I do have a due date incoming...


----------



## kunox

Mr.Mingo said:


> Avoiding my writing project and I don't particularly know why. Been editing other people's work a ton instead, which isn't exactly a terrible replacement, but I do have a due date incoming...


I hear you... I have been avoiding due to low mood and energy but that is turning around.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Bought two books. One of them is really excellent for describing using the internet as research. The other one is on playwriitng. Both were good purchases. I am being frugal with what I buy. Because I am planning to buy a switch. I promised my brother. Because my writing hasn't improved much imo. That might change with two books I bought. My biggest obstacle is style which is largely exposition which now I can turn to prose with details. I think flow is something I improved on my last draft. But the style needs to show and not tell which is a convention of fiction.

Kunox. Try this too when you want to describe. Use Pinterest and make a collage of everything you would find in that place or setting. These save as pins. It appears on your dashboard. Visit every pin that has a link and picture. you can for example search for beach or train in Pinterest and many options such as pictures will appear to pin. The written information that appears in the picture will appear in the link. A collage has been thought as an effective strategy for dyslexia. I was going to buy a book that said collages help people with dyslexia describe. Pin interest helps create collages digitally.

The books I bought were Stephanie Bond your personal writing coach. I also bought playwriting with purpose, which is for beginning playwrights and writers in general. Both deserve the ratings they have in goodreads. They don't have fake reviews. The playwriting book explains how to plot using choice as a way to advance the story.


----------



## kunox

ty glass house... to be honest.. I still haven't used the book I bough that you suggested... will be changing that if I can I literally have been getting up at 12pm... and not able to avoid the bed right at 5 or 6 pm... I made a promise though... I just got to clean the house still today... and tomorrow.. it will be awhile/.... my schedule keeps changing with when my mood hits though. i will drink some limited amount of coffee because I litterally was in bed but not asleep until midnight and then slept until 10am and didn't really get up till 12pm... I will figure this out eventually though... ty for all of your pestilences.. but especialy your glass house.


----------



## kunox

drank 8 classes of water and I feel way better.. so I am considering switching to decaf because the coffee may be putting me to sleep...


----------



## Theglasshouse

I think I understand. You meant a different word I think. Pestilence means something different altogether. However, people with dyslexia or dysgraphia make mistakes because of processing of information and their brain being wired differently than for normal people ( people without special needs). I think we can learn grammar but the way we spot mistakes is by reading aloud the story. A good text to speech reader will do the trick. A grammar book or program won't give all the answers. Usually there is no one answer to fixing the problem. People with disabilities could have problems with coherence.

Syntax sometimes gets tangled. If you will when something sounds wrong it's because the syntax is off.

Dictation is an expensive solution. But it gets rid of the syntax problem. In my experience I need to re-read what I wrote that is dictated and In case I lost track of thought for what I did write without a microphone . It is another problem when I am writing fiction.
From that book this rule that follows is a useful way of organizing a paragraph:
Start with old information. End with new information. End with what you intend to develop next. Use “it shifts” and inversions to move new information to the right. Use the passive voice to move old information to the left. For continuity within sentences: Keep adjective phrases together. Help your reader keep track of subjects and verbs. Avoid unnecessary shifts in subject, modified subject, person, voice, and tense. Arrange your material according to natural progressions.

Subjective description. If you looked inside my refrigerator and poked around a bit, one word would come to mind: old. My refrigerator suffers the plight of a busy single user. In the spot in the door where eggs usually go I have a wrinkled red pepper that I keep meaning to use or freeze, but it just keeps getting more shriveled and soft.

Dictation also helps get rid of misspelling words which is a big problem in your writing sometimes. To sometimes intend to write a different word.

Bottomline: no one technology or book will offer one for all solution. You must use everything that will work.

Organization of thoughts is another big problem of mine.

Mind mapping can help. But is tedious to do on paper. As of this writing I am considering the most affordable solution I can find.

How do you use a mind map? I am not sure and graphic organizers would be more helpful.

There are some free and paid options.

I am trying to give the advice I find for free.

On Wednesday I should be writing again. To be honest for dyslexia I prefer claroread se ( It pauses between words and sentences). It reads very slowly. If you use Microsoft word I would also try immersive reader mode.Always use prowriting aid or grammarly. Because most of the time people with dyslexia could use could be spent on spelling. I recommend using a electronic dictionary that shows you the definition. The only program I know that does this is ghotit ( It reads the word and definition and highlights it if used wrongly). But maybe grammarly and prowriting aid can be used.

I will give the advice for free as I said as I find it.


----------



## kunox

I don't remember using that word but I will be going back over it. to make sure.... found it... I meant patience darn lol... talk about getting spell checking wromg.. again ty..


----------



## Sinister

All alarms are going off.  I can't turn them off fast enough.  Sounds of rain, wind and thunder outside.  Talk about tornado warnings after tornado warnings.  

I'm not scared of storms, but I'm always scared that I'm not scared of storms, but I should be.  If that makes any sense...

Anyway, going to play something that NEVER fails to lift spirits...







-Sin


----------



## Olly Buckle

Cutting the caffeine  is a good idea, Kunox, there are all sorts of health downsides associated. Because it is a legal drug people don't think it bad, but be aware it is like any addictive drug, there are withdrawls. Do it too quickly and it will give you one hell of a headache too.


----------



## kunox

Olly Buckle said:


> Cutting the caffeine  is a good idea, Kunox, there are all sorts of health downsides associated. Because it is a legal drug people don't think it bad, but be aware it is like any addictive drug, there are withdrawls. Do it too quickly and it will give you one hell of a headache too.


ty...


----------



## Sinister

Decorating time!  Music, bourbon, tinsel, glitter, and old ornaments.  Not to mention the odd Christmas movie.  Die Hard, A Christmas Story, Gremlins, A Garfield Christmas Special, Nightmare Before Christmas or...my all-time favorite...A Charlie Brown Christmas.

This year?  I'm putting on a party.  That's right.  A P-A-R-T-Y.  The antisocial agoraphobic misanthrope is bringing all his loved ones together for one hell of a meal, a whodunnit mystery, a series of prize winning games, presents and wrapping the year up with stories and hugs.  There's going to be Roast Prime Rib with Mustard Crust, Stuffed Mushrooms, She-Crab Soup, Italian Salad, Creme Brulee and Fruit and Wine sauce.

So much to do...only about 17 days to do it in...

-Sin


----------



## kunox

I got 9500ish steps in.... I swear my mood is getting better... I am about to do some duo lingo lessons.


----------



## kunox

somebody drew this for me.... ontop of that I have noticed that my depressiveness may be agged on by week long caffeine crashes...


----------



## Matchu

Day 2 of my 14 day 'holiday' since all of this Covid


----------



## Theglasshouse

Bought a book on differentiated writing instruction. It's for people with special needs. Got it at a discount because I used a free trial of amazon prime. I told myself I won't spend a fortune on writing. Not until my birthday will I try something more ambitious with regards to having a personal writing coach or class. It is not far off but still. Such coaching can cost 97 a month.
Link below shows my research for graphic organizers:





						Amazon.com: Teaching Writing Through Differentiated Instruction With Leveled Graphic Organizers: 50+ Reproducible, Leveled Organizers That Help You Teach Writing ... Learning Needs Easily and Effectively: 9780439567275: McMackin, Mary C., Witherell, 
					


Amazon.com: Teaching Writing Through Differentiated Instruction With Leveled Graphic Organizers: 50+ Reproducible, Leveled Organizers That Help You Teach Writing ... Learning Needs Easily and Effectively: 9780439567275: McMackin, Mary C., Witherell, Nancy L., Witherell, Nancy, McMackin, Mary: Books




					www.amazon.com
				












						10 Best Graphic Organizers - EducationalAppStore
					


Here is the list of the best graphic organizers you can use during various scenarios, whether you are reading, writing, doing research or studying for exams.




					www.educationalappstore.com
				




I don't know if kunox has this problem. But when I write sentences these look like nonsequinters when organized in a paragraph. There are some cheap programs out there. They give help with writing instruction that is differentiated or for different learners with special needs. By doing graphic organizers. You are making sure the information is connected in one sentence to the next. To do this the book explains how to do this step by step visually. It is also a good method to learn visually. They sell books on graphic organizers. These books are like the one in the link. In a search on amazon I found 3 such books on the first page. I believe youtube has videos but you must order a physical book to follow the instructions. The information is more complex or is more than on YouTube.

This helps you learn information from a book when using a graphic organizer for reading skills.

I recommend this approach as my speech therapist mentioned it a long time ago ( more than 7 years ago). It is based on research and what works for special needs learners. They are many types of graphic organizers and these vary with what you want to use them for. You must teach yourself how to use them by reading books.

In March if the course is at the same price I will sign up. I am planning on buying a switch still. I want to know how creative I can become using a book. So I bought the coffee break book by Alessandra.

I watched some full metal alchemist. 3 episodes equaled to 1 hour of exercise. So I exercised for 1 hour. I have more than twenty episodes to watch left.


----------



## kunox

Cudos on the choice of show.. ty for the book recommendation... Will add it to the wish list.


----------



## Sinister

More storms.  PDS, catastrophic damage...already fatalities due to the tornados.  It's supposed to go south of me.  I guess I'll find out.  Internet and power might go dark tonight.  Very tired.  To be honest...I don't care.  Just don't let the storm hurt my dogs. 

-Sin


----------



## Joker

Sinister said:


> More storms.  PDS, catastrophic damage...already fatalities due to the tornados.  It's supposed to go south of me.  I guess I'll find out.  Internet and power might go dark tonight.  Very tired.  To be honest...I don't care.  Just don't let the storm hurt my dogs.
> 
> -Sin



Everything alright now?


----------



## Sinister

Joker said:


> Everything alright now?


I'm alright.  Thanks, Joker. 

Storm knocked a few dead limbs out of my maple trees.  My state, however, has made National News.  Even made it to the Bing homepage.  Apparently, there was an EF 5 tornado on the ground for nearly 4 hours and it drew a line through four states about 221 miles long.  That line went over Mayfield, Kentucky and Dawson Springs.  Both those towns are strange and not my favorite destinations, for various reasons.  But the tornado took upwards of 70+ poor souls with it.

I don't...  I can't explain.  I'm agoraphobic.  I never leave my house.  But even I know people who live and have families in those communities.

Merry Christmas to you too, 2021.  What a gosh darn rascal of a year.

I'm gonna go...idk...do something.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Matchu said:


> Day 2 of my 14 day 'holiday' since all of this Covid


So how's it going?
-------------------------------
Right now I'm searching Amazon for Xmas presents. Toys that the kids don't need and stuff for the adults that will no doubt be stuffed in a cupboard with what I gave them last year. Right now I am seriously considering solar garden gnomes...or chocolate teapots for a joke. Ponderous


----------



## Matchu

PiP said:


> So how's it going?
> -------------------------------
> Right now I'm searching Amazon for Xmas presents. Toys that the kids don't need and stuff for the adults that will no doubt be stuffed in a cupboard with what I gave them last year. Right now I am seriously considering solar garden gnomes...or chocolate teapots for a joke. Ponderous



I wrote an entire piece of navel fluff 'at the time' - on this forum.  But I must have thought it was too personal.  I deleted most of my introspection.

I got 'called in' to work yesterday, the day before that I did a Zoom as a regional representative.  Today really - is my genuine day 1 of my holiday.  Ummm: '_kids anxiety_' tops my own personal list of fret .


----------



## Sinister

Mayfield no longer exists.  I don't know about Dawson's Springs...some say it's worse.  Biden has released emergency funds, of course.  But he says it's one of the worst storms in US history.  The Governor's family was in Dawson's Springs.  I wonder if they are alright...  They're talking about more than 100 dead now.  The same tornado traveled just a ways south of my ranch, missed my Mother's and Sister's house.  My father is alright.  Other than that, I really don't know.

So strange...  A Tornado in December was never something that happened when I was little.

-Sin


----------



## kunox

my councilor said I shold socialize more and get more sun light. I dont know how to get more socialization because I live in the middle of nowhere with no transportation.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Ask a friend, family, or someone who needs exercise to walk with you. Maybe a neighbor could be another possible person. Or someone in your neighborhood that has helped you before. If not network with people of the mental health facility with the same goals of reducing depression. That way you can indirectly become friends. Your closest family member could be the easiest person to walk with. Talk with them as you walk. You'd be socializing. Or join nami and ask these people the same thing. It is in every state. It is 100 percent free. Google online for nami in your state. It is free therapy and there will be people who have the same goals as you. Walk in a park. If not close to home. Make friends to borrow videogames in exchange for the same or books or other things you can think off. Also once you make friends to become closer you must do things together. Making friends is a huge time waster and you must invest time in keeping them. Having something in common helps. Such as a hobby. Also, remember to try to visit their house as a commitment as this is the waste of time I was referring to. Nami is a good way to make friends too and is safe since they have licensed therapists. For transportation maybe a bus if possible is what you need. Ask not to go alone and with your mother if possible. Pick up a brochure for public transportation and bus stops. This will get you walking in the sunlight.


----------



## kunox

ty forr he suggestions.. the real problem is that i am in the middle of nowhere with no transportation public or other wise...


----------



## kunox

Sinister said:


> View attachment 27897
> 
> Mayfield no longer exists.  I don't know about Dawson's Springs...some say it's worse.  Biden has released emergency funds, of course.  But he says it's one of the worst storms in US history.  The Governor's family was in Dawson's Springs.  I wonder if they are alright...  They're talking about more than 100 dead now.  The same tornado traveled just a ways south of my ranch, missed my Mother's and Sister's house.  My father is alright.  Other than that, I really don't know.
> 
> So strange...  A Tornado in December was never something that happened when I was little.
> 
> -Sin


thank climate change for that.{technically you can thank human kind for that and here a tiny but unenthusiastic your welcome back}


----------



## ehbowen

Would anyone who wishes to lay this at the feet of "climate change" please do me the favor of defining what, in your opinion, the earth's climate is supposed to be? Thank you.


----------



## kunox

ehbowen said:


> Would anyone who wishes to lay this at the feet of "climate change" please do me the favor of defining what, in your opinion, the earth's climate is supposed to be? Thank you.


Lay at the feet of climate change. I suspect you will. Not accept this answer but I expect it to be suitable for human life. Whether if that is what you mean or not. We are getting to the point where it will slowly not be though.


----------



## kunox

I may have misunderstood your quote so I will give you a sec to clarrify.


----------



## kunox

Nevermind. I did miss understand this quote.


----------



## Matchu

No, you did just fine.  You both did.


----------



## Matchu

[mobile finger]

Presently - I am in bed chaperoning my wife while she claims ‘floppy arm/end of life symptoms after her Covid booster.

While I spent the daytime re-arranging/swapping ‘a’ for ‘the’ across some draft I resurrected for no reason.

Round about 3 o’clock achieving the moment of genius, rays of golden light shot through windows & bathed me in goodness - readied for ‘submission half-hour.’  But then I swapped an a for my the again and the whole project collapsed. Go again tomorrow.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Climate change. The summer season is getting longer here and I consider anything past 30 celsius and its equivalent in Fahrenheit as unpleasant and very hot. I would not live in that climate where the weather and temperatures are always hot if given a choice. Of course if the polar icecaps melt it won't matter and hopefully we will know beforehand as the sea levels rise. I am glad I went to see Venice while I could.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Doing research on how to describe motion. I found a better book. It talks about writing centers which is better advice than a book that is a college reader. For example it says to write autoethnographies to write anything you wish that has to do with a setting. To be honest I am reading them to improve my style. All the descriptive details are needed.

To plunge a reader into an activity I found for free various autoethnographies online. For example I did a quick search for glass blowers autoethnographies and it describes the process of making glass. It is a recent development to use this art form to help describe.(research)


----------



## Matchu

Good lad <3 <3


----------



## Sinister

The Earth's climate is supposed to be as minimally affected by Human beings as ultimately possible.  That is what it is supposed to be.

If it's still in doubt that these are the effects of a hundred years of fossil fuel burning, pollution and mankind's influence, then I charge those doubting to think of it this way:  Have you ever heard of Pascal's Wager?  It was once used to weigh the possibility of there being an afterlife and that our actions predicated in our positive belief in it and resulting religious piety to determine access to it.  I repurpose it here to say this:

The penalty for assuming we are having no negative effect on the climate and doing nothing FAR outweighs the penalty of assuming that we are and taking appropriate action.  The benefits of assuming we are having no negative effect on the climate are nothing compared to the benefits of being cautious.  To the logician, there is no percentage in persisting in negligence and unaccountability.  We are the dominant species on this planet, "laying it at the feet of Climate Change" is preferable to ignoring growing signs of an impending danger that we could be subverting.



Anyway, as regarding the point of this thread:

I am typing on a computer, chatting with family, cooking, listening to music and trying to reconcile how to cope with five different social obligations, dreading a Doctor's appointment next week and looking forward to a long absence of things to do.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Talking to people who visit you or on the phone I consider socializing. It might be more manageable. My uncles, 2 of them doctors, suggest 10 minutes of sunlight with vitamin d but some people say way more is needed. I suggest the conversations be long as long as it has a decent effect on mood. But real socialization is best in person.






						Socialization
					


It is also important to just be with people sometimes. Socialization involves being with and a part of other people; enjoying their company, confiding





					www.mentalhelp.net
				






> Socialization​Much networking is goal directed. You want something in your life, and you go out and network to find that thing, be it a lover, a friend, a job, a service or a product. There is more to life than goal directed networking, however. It is also important to just be with people sometimes. Socialization involves being with and a part of other people; enjoying their company, confiding in them or letting them confide in you, and working together towards shared goals. Going to church, joining a club or group, chatting on line, calling a friend on the phone, or hanging out with friends are all means of socialization. These are the activities that banish loneliness feelings and promote the sense of safety, belonging and enjoyment that helps people to feel secure.
> 
> Being able to socialize well is one of the main reasons that having good social skills is important. If you have social skills, you will have an easier time socializing and you will more easily enjoy the benefits of having healthy caring relationships with others:
> 
> you feel a part of something larger than yourself (a church, a lodge, a club, a group)
> you are supported in various ways when you need support
> you have people to spend time with and do things with. This wards off loneliness and provides entertainment and distraction from pain.
> you feel wanted, included and cared for
> you have a place to confide your secrets or to share ideas and feelings
> Time spent socializing can help build your confidence (or at least keep it from sinking lower), strengthen your sense that life has meaning and purpose, raise your spirits and confidence and help protect you against the effects of stress and loss.
> Since socialization really just boils down to spending time with other people you care about or whom are engaged in something you care about, there are numerous ways you can increase your socialization:
> 
> Initiate interactions with friends and family. Call friends or family members and talk or chat, or invite them to spend time with you. Have a party, exercise together, eat at a restaurant or just hang out. If your schedule is too busy to allow for this sort of thing, then change your schedule to open up a little time.
> Introduce yourself to neighbors and other people you come into contact with frequently. Say hello when someone walks by and ask how they are doing.
> Join groups. Participate in religious services, civic groups, service groups, hobby groups, exercise groups, gyms, and similar sorts of community groups. Take a class that interests you. Regular attendance is important; it takes a while before people sense that you're no longer a stranger.
> Advertise yourself. Create a profile on a dating website, or describe your plight anonymously on a free classifieds service like CraigsList (where interested people can email you anonymously).
> Private or shy people who struggle with loneliness issues often find it a challenge to increase their socialization because of intense feelings of anxiety or self-defeating beliefs. Such people should consult our sections on changing behaviors and thoughts and on changing moods above where methods for overcoming social anxiety such as cognitive restructuring and relaxation are provided.


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sinister said:


> The Earth's climate is supposed to be as minimally affected by Human beings as ultimately possible. That is what it is supposed to be.
> 
> If it's still in doubt that these are the effects of a hundred years of fossil fuel burning, pollution and mankind's influence, then I charge those doubting to think of it this way: Have you ever heard of Pascal's Wager? It was once used to weigh the possibility of there being an afterlife and that our actions predicated in our positive belief in it and resulting religious piety to determine access to it. I repurpose it here to say this:
> 
> The penalty for assuming we are having no negative effect on the climate FAR outweighs the penalty of assuming that we are and taking appropriate action. The benefits of assuming we are having no negative effect on the climate are nothing compared to the benefits of being cautious. To the logician, there is no percentage in persisting in negligence and unaccountability. We are the dominant species on this planet, "laying it at the feet of Climate Change" is preferable to ignoring growing signs of an impending danger that we could be subverting.



And then some, The effects of pollution from Roman silver extraction are visible in Arctic ice cores, and I am told Chinese weapons production for large armies produced as much CO2 historically as the industrial revolution in the 1800's. The ice in the North is starting to go, there are pictures from space of Greenland which clearly show it, as well as retreating glaciers, There are huge areas in the Northern hemisphere which are 'permafrost', if these melt add masses of methane released to the human produced greenhouse gasses. The indications are that we are already on the edge of a mass extinction, but I am not one who believes that humans will be included in the species lost. Primitive people (Those without written systems) manage to survive in conditions as different as the Arctic and the Kalahari, some will survive, but the huge masses who depend on agriculture for their food supply won't. In the fourteenth century people grew enough grain to last them until the next harvest, a year's worth, and when they had two bad years in a row in the 1350's it probably killed as many as the Black Death did. I think the world's grain supply is now about enough for two months consumption, we don't need much in the way of bad harvests to bring about mass starvation.
Meanwhile the rich and powerful have been experimenting with biospheres, lots of money and science thrown at it, but they haven;t created one that works yet. Now they are talking about Mars colonies, if they can't make it work here what chance there? We need to build flood control, not clutch at straws as we're swept away..


----------



## Theglasshouse

Kunox. I found advice that is applicable to me. I think it is applicable to you and for disabilities and writing stories. While I haven't bought the book on this research, which is pricey, I was able to find research that is for autism and down syndrome. It suggests what I will say in this post. It says to use chalk and chalkboard or a white marker board with markers. Then it suggests drawing your surroundings. Since again, this is to stimulate your description skills. Once you do that it suggests imitating some of the grammar and sentence structure of a novel or written work (it has a separate chapter on how to do this for this work). I assume this is with the prewriting activity. The book will cost around 100 dollars. When I buy it I will give you the advice for free. It is what I have been looking for in a book. I assume I have poor visualization skills. I don't know if I will buy this book this month or the next. I might have to sell something people would want to buy. If I get it this month. I honestly use an exercise bicycle to exercise and haven't been using my iPod. So much that I watch anime in front of the tv and did this for 4 days. I did 4 hours of pedaling on the bicycle. Sometimes we need to accept our disabilities and try new things to see what we are capable of doing.


----------



## kunox

ty.. I will consider..


----------



## Olly Buckle

The coffee table the missus ordered arrived and I spent half the day assembling the bottom half, boring job, I worked out it was around three and a half thousand turns of the screwdriver. Went to put the top on and the veneer is damaged along one edge !!_!"*_!, and other such expletives. They were very good about it, there is another one coming, I guess this one can go to Oxfam, it's not awful, but for the price you want it right so we won't keep it.

Been reading Ms Pagel et al on twitter. Govt. reports covid cases over 100, 000 and does nothing. There are a bunch of mathematicians on there analysing the stats., they reckon that the numbers are probably much higher, but firstly there is not testing capacity to test more, and secondly there are probably a lot of people who have it mildly who are simply not bothering to report it, why would you when it takes about three days to get a PCR test result back and you can do lateral flows yourself? They base this partly on the number of people being admitted to hospital; as a percentage of those who are supposed to have it it is much too high, but the new variant is supposed to be milder, ergo there are a lot more than they say. Of course it might be more severe rather than milder.
Do we trust the Govts. facts and figures on this? Some one did a survey and found well over sixty percent of the population do not trust the government at all, ten percent trust them and twenty odd percent don't know. I suppose ten percent idiots, twenty percent ditherers is about right. I mean, did you see the pictures of the "Business" meeting in the garden of No !0? Mind you Boris's missus was there, and they do say she is the one who actually runs things 

PS, they had to use a new colour on the maps, black instead of dark purple, to show numbers of cases in London areas, as someone said, "How long before they need a darker shade of black?"


----------



## Sinister

This morning is all to myself.  No pressing errands.  No familial obligations.  No chores.  No relatives.  No plans.

I've opened up a bottle of my brand-new Perry.  It's a little young(for the wine and in the day) to start tipping over bottles, but I want to savor the afterglow of a Christmas that could've been worse.  The tree is still lit, the house still smells of cookies.

My personal Christmas, the party I was planning, is on hold until the eighth.  It might not be Christmas, as according to Hoyle, but it will be a party and there will be presents, games, food and decorations.  I actually like that, it gives the holiday a little more thematic sustain than usual.  It postpones the post-Xmas onset of depression caused by the realization you still have all of winter, sans the only item that makes it bearable.

-Sin


----------



## Olly Buckle

Sinister said:


> It postpones the post-Xmas onset of depression caused by the realization you still have all of winter, sans the only item that makes it bearable.


I always see it as Christmas celebrating the fact that we are past the solstice (I think it was the 21st) and from now on the days are getting longer. Daylight doesn't increase equally both ends of the day, so it may not be obvious for a bit, but nevertheless we are on the way to summer and soon it will be obvious. Now I will start planting my first seeds, onions and tomatoes, broad beans and garlic; How's that for optimistic !!


----------



## Sinister

I like winter.  But lately it's just been a darker, more rainy Autumn.  Instead of being cold and white with snow and winter weather.  It's just been lugubrious.

January and February are the only months that still have some few days of snow.  Every year we get perhaps two to three days of snow, and that snow has just as much chance of being freezing rain or not occurring at all.

All things being equal, I prefer seeing my Cherry trees in bloom and smelling the Wisteria.  Doing some light gardening and playing with the dogs in the sunlight.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

Making Lemon drop fig preserves.  It's a recipe I've honed over two years with Angostura bitters, lemon zest and lemon juice reduced with chopped dried figs.

Another excuse to make the house smell nice and Christmassy.  Plus, I've found that jars of fig preserves make handy gifts.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> Making Lemon drop fig preserves.  It's a recipe I've honed over two years with Angostura bitters, lemon zest and lemon juice reduced with chopped dried figs.
> -Sin


Sounds delicious! I love dried figs. Fig trees are meant to be easy to grow but not in my garden. I'm now on my sixth tree... If this one dies, I will admit defeat.

At the moment I am creating a list of agents to query for The Lariat (collab novel I wrote with @VRanger), it's a steep learning curve!


----------



## Sinister

PiP said:


> Sounds delicious! I love dried figs. Fig trees are meant to be easy to grow but not in my garden. I'm now on my sixth tree... If this one dies, I will admit defeat.
> 
> At the moment I am creating a list of agents to query for The Lariat (collab novel I wrote with @VRanger), it's a steep learning curve!



Not supposed to be able to grow them here, but as soon as I caught wind of cold-hardy Turkey Figs I got them.  Just the pair.  Not as tasty as some varieties I've been told, so they're a compromise.  I doubt I could grow any other sort out here.

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage

Watching Dr Suess The Grinch


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am going to be doing a lot of critiquing since I depend on using grammar software, and it won't be until the 25th of this month of January until I sign up again. I did order a book to learn grammar that actually has exercises and is not theory-based.

That's what I dislike about books on grammar and theory.

Writing Together: Sentence and Paragraph Basics: by McKenzie, Claire, 1941-.

This book is for people that have developmental problems in English and it is considered suitable for esl and foreign language students. It is actually quite advanced grammar because there are rules I don't know.

I tried to buy it at betterworldbooks on the website. It was cheaper there but it was been a headache to confirm where it is going to or shipping. The book would have cost me 100 dollars on amazon. I will wait until I use it if it can help me in mastering the sentence and paragraph process. On the sentence level it has all the rules of sentences I assume. It's not like the art of styling sentences. Which is a book for writing sentences for artistic effect or style.

Also, one of these days I supposedly will have a mac computer since my mother wants to replace the computer I am using. I realize I am missing out of a bunch of programs that are better that what is currently on windows. That and it is based on evidence and supposedly they have a record of supporting the law of disabilities for over 30 years. It's not cheap I know.

I don't know if my microphone is compatible. That set me back a lot in terms of money.

I hate amazon's preview system. To buy books I rely on the internet archive. I search for books that have potential to change my perspective how to write, I would advocate kindle unlimited to buy books which seems obvious. It is not pro-consumer to force customers to buy books without knowing what is inside. Granted I'd visit a book store if they can locate a book for me and decide to buy it by looking inside of the book.


----------



## Sinister

Back from Doctor's appointment.  They upped my meds again.  Listening to some tunes and repotting my orchids for Spring.  It's amazing to me.  I'll go a couple of months without thinking about the things, then check and find two in bloom, one keiki and...root rot.  I'm assuming whatever set the Onc off also set the Phal off.  Very weird, lol.  The Drac in my cool aquarium is still not...doing anything.  No new growth.  No root or leaf rot.  It's like it's been frozen in time for about two months.

Anyway, officially out of sphagnum, osmundum and CHC.  The dendro species plant is the sick one.  dendrobium nobile...  Think I'm gonna lose him.  Would've bet on the Drac, tho.

Need to start the mead soon.  Only have half the honey I need and I'm playing with the idea of getting fancy with my flavor profile on this one.  Maybe some melomel or some metheglin instead of just straight mead.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

I'm trying to get a competent camera for outdoor adventures and get used to using it.  So here is a photo of a cluttered mess.  There is a blooming Oncidium, a melodramatic pothos that hates the cold and some window shade cords that I didn't think to move.

I'm getting closer.  Trying to find something that I can use and record with if I go into the Ertan Deep.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> I'm trying to get a competent camera for outdoor adventures and get used to using it.  So here is a photo of a cluttered mess.  There is a blooming Oncidium, a melodramatic pothos that hates the cold and some window shade cords that I didn't think to move.
> 
> I'm getting closer.  Trying to find something that I can use and record with if I go into the Ertan Deep.
> 
> -Sin


The Orchids are beautiful. I grow the outdoor variety and they happily reside in a sheltered position on my terrace.


----------



## Sinister

What a gorgeous Phal.  Do you happen to know the cultivar?  Cause it is very handsome.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> What a gorgeous Phal.  Do you happen to know the cultivar?  Cause it is very handsome.
> 
> -Sin


No, unfortunately not. Actually, I've just realised I posted the wrong photo. These are the outdoor orchid 
These are Cymbidiums


----------



## Sinister

I love cymbidiums!!  Unfortunately, all my terrariums are taken up and I don't have that nice maritime climate, lol.  Gorgeous.  Absolutely stunning.

My main obsession right now is a Dracula vampira that I'm trying to coax to...well...do anything really.  It just kind of...idk...exists.  It's hit two growing seasons without doing anything.  Which, I guess I should call myself lucky it hasn't died.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> My main obsession right now is a Dracula vampira that I'm trying to coax to...well...do anything really.  It just kind of...idk...exists.  It's hit two growing seasons without doing anything.  Which, I guess I should call myself lucky it hasn't died.
> 
> -Sin


I've just looked it up





						Dracula vampira
					


Dracula vampira





					www.ecuagenera.com
				



Stunning!
I'm due to go to the garden centre for another orchid fix. I'll see if I can find one.


----------



## Sinister

PiP said:


> I've just looked it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dracula vampira
> 
> 
> 
> Dracula vampira
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ecuagenera.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning!
> I'm due to go to the garden centre for another orchid fix. I'll see if I can find one.


Go for it!  No flowers quite like Orchids.  They're demanding and high-maintenance...  But that one time where they bloom, it feels amazing.  So rewarding.  No truer test of a green thumb, if I'm honest.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> So rewarding.  No truer test of a green thumb, if I'm honest.-Sin


The true test of a green thumb where I live near the sea with high humidity is growing vegetables. LoL Every year it's the same story, white mildew, blossom end rot and blight, but EVERY year I try again. 'Tenacious' is my middle name.


----------



## Theglasshouse

My garden has orchids. It's my mother's favorite flower. I can relate.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I will be buying some memoirs of dead authors (who lived in the past centuries and not close to the immediate present) to imitate their writing to stimulate my memory when trying my hand at writing my fiction ( no copyright issues or real plagiarism since I'd use my own memories). Also, I am going to give this book that has exercises a try to stimulate the senses once I purchase it (sensory etudes).  I bought a book on how to write better for the purpose of writing longer works for flow and other issues (collins). I bought yesterday the art of description by Mark Doty. So there is a list of 150 memoirs I could read. This should help improve my style and cohesiveness. At least I hope since it will make me aware on how to do  it along with teaching me the flow of the sentences inside the paragraphs. Once the books arrive I will try some flash fiction for feedback or I will try post snippets of my work in the workshop for criticism. There is a book on disabilities on how to imitate memoirs and to help you to write your own that is used mostly by some educational specialists such as special education.



Playwriting in Process: Thinking and Working Theatrically, 2nd Edition
Wright, Michael
( only craft based guide I hope I need)





						Sensory Writing for Stage and Screen: An Etude-Based Process of Exploration: Wright, Michael: 9781585107254: Amazon.com: Books
					


Sensory Writing for Stage and Screen: An Etude-Based Process of Exploration [Wright, Michael] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Sensory Writing for Stage and Screen: An Etude-Based Process of Exploration




					www.amazon.com
				



Sensory Writing for Stage and Screen: An Etude-Based Process of Exploration




Collins Good Writing Guide
King, Graham




Bridging the Gap
Roessing, Lesley






						Amazon.com: The Art of Description: World into Word (Art of...) eBook : Doty, Mark: Kindle Store
					


Amazon.com: The Art of Description: World into Word (Art of...) eBook : Doty, Mark: Kindle Store




					www.amazon.com
				



Best description guide I have come across.

This book titled Bridging the Gap is the memoir guide I was talking about for special educators or is for anyone with a disability who can't describe well for who it feels it is difficult to complete this task. So I ordered 3 guides which indirectly help with description. One is a grammar guide for creative writers.


----------



## centuri0n_banana21

On this day, i got sick, i only could write one pages, usually i always writing 2 pages in one day, in a week. I writing at least 4 days in a week, while the rest of the other day, i used those time to drawing my characters


----------



## kunox

I haven't caught up on post. I will but I have an interesting problem motivation wise. a modification of the mini habits has worked. to well. at the same time It has hit a wall. you see, I have been doing at least one chore a day. that has multiplied to to a day. my house isn't clean purse but it is getting there. that is the problem. I can look at my house that is cleaner and still needs cleaning but can't think of a chore that needs done. I may need to refarme my min habit.. lol.  for it to continue.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Pissing around on this site when I should be writing? I am now returning to my short story.


----------



## MiltonBradley

I am booting up a machine that has been very naughty lately.


----------



## kunox

got my two chores done for today.. I am working n a bonus chore or two before KI move on to another mini habit first.
update: my brain has mostly stopped me on that.. will do a little more on the current chore and then start reading a couple paragraphs at a time. not going be able to d much more on chores.
update: I got 3 of my mini habits done. I am able to read only so much in as book. then I got to move on to the next book. I will only so many books doing this though. Io will go into bonus laps now for each of the mini habits. but I am nearly done.


----------



## kunox

kunox said:


> got my two chores done for today.. I am working n a bonus chore or two before KI move on to another mini habit first.
> update: my brain has mostly stopped me on that.. will do a little more on the current chore and then start reading a couple paragraphs at a time. not going be able to d much more on chores.
> update: I got 3 of my mini habits done. I am able to read only so much in as book. then I got to move on to the next book. I will only so many books doing this though. Io will go into bonus laps now for each of the mini habits. but I am nearly done.


got my full mini habit list done. I got some extra done. I will be doing a little more on my writing/reading ad then chill for the rest of the evening and night.


----------



## Sinister

Have a temp of just a little over 95 and I'm sweating like I'm in a sauna.  Damn SSRIs.  
Sister and her fiance have Covid.  They're isolated in quarantine.
Stupid Labrador has gone insane.  The outside security cameras keep dinging and he runs to the door snarling.  No idea what's setting them off.
Can't write.  Can't think.  Don't even feel like falling asleep or staying awake.  Could play a video game, but I just can't bring myself to.  Not even clearheaded to read a book.

Boo!  Just boo!
Next day please.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Looking at logo designs on Fiverr. I can probably design something myself using Photoshop but that would cost be £120 in subscription fees as opposed to £46 from Fiverr.


----------



## kunox

I am going back to my mental health support group today.. last time I went it was a party. I will not be doing my walking today because of that. I swear I am not quite awake this morning though. I got 3 other mini habits to do and to get ready before 8am... est..

update: I only have an hour to  get ready. so I may just to super shorted versions of to of my mini habits instead so I at least get them done. I will only get so much of the rewards though I get froom that process though.


----------



## kunox

Here is an interesting joke. The hardy boys, Nancy drew and the Scooby Doo gang show up In a bar. None of them have a clue but I am pretty sure one will turn up sometime soon.


----------



## kunox

I woke up last night thinking I had a fever but relizing I was just in a kind of pain that just felt like I had a fever  and possibly because I didn't move enough. I got more to say on this because it worries  me of i get in pain becauseI don't move.. what does that say abot me trying to make my living as an author.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Stay optimistic. Health concerns are something in your control. Measure what you eat and you will live well. I have a diet program if interested, but in spanish. You would have to translate it. Under those conditions I can send it. Since it would be too much work for me to translate it to english. Get help whenever possible. Also, if you do try it I am not sure if the recipes are easy to make. But you can use the advice to eat well. For example salad should be 2\3rds of your meal. That shouldn't be a problem because it burns slowly and makes you feel full. Research your symptoms before going to a doctor. The web can help you tell more accurately the symptons when they are confused with covid such as rapid heart rate. I did this to investigate covid-19 one time when I felt a fever and irregular heartbeat. I determined it only lasted 15 minutes. Probably it had been confused with panic attacks which last around as much. Likewise to say chest pain you must know the symptoms or signs of chest pain. Let me know if interested about the nutritional plan which would be sent by email as an attachment.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I ordered this to get ideas on how to write about places. This is used in composition courses. I hope it helps me write setting since the description guides I usually find don't explain well how to write about a place.

Part of the Longman Topics reader series, Writing Places encourages students to examine the locations that define their past, present and future. As students begin to think critically and to write about these places, they realize that location is an enormous part of identity ― both personally and academically.

This collection of readings offers a poignant and, oftentimes, moving variety of essays from writers of all ages, styles, and backgrounds. It is designed to be flexible to any teaching method and any composition class. The text is divided into four chapters. The first chapter is an introduction for both instructors and students to the concept of writing about place. The middle two chapters divide the essays by the period of time represented in the author’s work. The last chapter provides valuable instruction from start to finish for wiriting about place. It focuses specifically on how to better understand the meaning of place in life and writing.

“Longman Topics” are brief, attractive readers on a single, complex, but compelling topic. Featuring about 30 full-length selections, these volumes are generally half the size and half the cost of standard composition readers.


----------



## kunox

I swear, I am doing better mood and motivation wise, I am using a modified version of the mini habits. The thing is I know exactly what usually ends up happening because of that. I think though, with both hindsight and foresight here. I can use those thing to my advantage.I know that my motivation will not stay constant if I don’t increase the amounts of each minmi habit. That leading to me having to much to do and thus overwhelm and crash. 
I will be prepared with a break. And then starting back at the beginning of the process all over again may help here..

Knowing what I did in the past in this area will help me prepare responses to future problems i have had in said past,


----------



## Theglasshouse

At least smaller goals helps you maintain your mental health to be more stable. I agree that seems useful. My third favorite book on craft is called storycraft. I own it on kindle. It tells you how to use what if questions to get ideas.  Originally it was written with school in mind but anyone can use it. They are smart on craft. Script notes is a podcast I plan to listen to that is free recommended by storycraft. Storycraft: how to teach narrative writing is the name of the book. Currently it has two four stars in the United States Amazon store. Way better than reading the memoir by Stephen king. Ironically explains that Stephen king used the approaches in the book. This is such a good book that a good read for them on their recommended list is the 21 century writer by Donald maass. It recommends his book if you are interested in writing about drama and stakes. I finished it yesterday. It could get 5 stars from me.


----------



## D. L. Keur

Writing.


----------



## kunox

just went by Walmart and got back home. I will be responding in a bit.


----------



## kunox

Well I hit a wall at two mini habits... I may try to reduce two of them. I think I need to progress the amounts. but only so much. I if I progress them to much I demotivate the same way if I don't progress them at all.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I realized by zooming in on the text I increased my reading comprehension of a story such as in google chrome which can zoom in on the webpage making the letters bigger (without it having it read to me by a program which is confusing and I don't know if this helps anyone with dyslexia). As everyone knows I have no diagnosis from a doctor, and my parents would hate to go one during the pandemic. I think I will ask for a diagnosis anyways when the time is right since then I can know what I am dealing with. Kindle can increase the font size making what we are reading easier to read which allowed me to comprehend the book I opened and of the text when I am trying to process the main points.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Watching Suspicion tv series on Apple. It's pretty good. A CEO's son is abducted and his kidnappers don't demand ransom, they simply say "tell the truth." The CEO is being appointed to ambassador to UK. American and Brits team up and arrest several folks who were in the hotel same night the kid was abducted. The Brits all well mannered and the American a battering ram . Noah Emmerich, great actor


----------



## VRanger

More like what I'll be doing tomorrow. We watched The Amazing Race tonight, where all the contestants had to eat Souvlaki ... not that it was a terrible fate. It made both Betty and me hungry, so tomorrow I'll get the few things we don't have to make it, put the skewers on the rotisserie in my grill to cook the marinated chicken, make up some Tzatziki sauce, and there we go.


----------



## Mark Twain't

VRanger said:


> More like what I'll be doing tomorrow. We watched The Amazing Race tonight, where all the contestants had to eat Souvlaki ... not that it was a terrible fate. It made both Betty and me hungry, so tomorrow I'll get the few things we don't have to make it, put the skewers on the rotisserie in my grill to cook the marinated chicken, make up some Tzatziki sauce, and there we go.



Wait, there's a Souvlaki race? Why didn't I know about this?


----------



## kunox

I just got up... got two go to my mental health support group  meeting again. I usually do twice a week. I went 3 times due to there being a party... I really do need to watch a show on Netflix though.
update 1: I am awake. need to get ready this morning. I got things to do but I will be going to group this morning. I will try to mix up my mini habits tomorrow to keep myself motivated
update 2: In an effort to up my motivation is may switch my mini habits up a bit. In two different ways. Like switching the books I am reading or trading the habit out completely but only temporarily so I can get a boost of motivation.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I tried mind mapping yesterday (I used popplet which is free for doing one mind map and did a screenshot).  Paul lima sells some books that talk  about the writing process on Amazon (search on Amazon). I like the way he explained it. He sells some cheap kindle books on amazon such as rediscovering the joy of creative writing. He graduated from the university of Toronto. I am going to try to persuade my oldest brother to buy a mind mapping program as an option so I can practice the planning of a paragraph by reading those kindle books. I own a kindle. For those who don't own a kindle, paperback makes sense since you'll want to consult the book from time to time. Inspiration maps is what I will be using when bought. Popplet is another option. It costs 20 dollars a year or 2 dollars a month. I don't know if you can export it to word. That is an important feature that I determined is missing in popplet (needs to let you create a document). So then you can work on the next stage of the draft. I recommend this approach to anyone who wants to try to create some creative writing in their free time. He explains the writing process paragraphs for creative writing purposes which is very rare. I would search for options that are similar.

There are many mind mapping programs. I recommend any that can export to microsoft word. That would need to be researched. Inspiration 9 on windows is expensive. On Mac it is inexpensive. Most people use windows.






						Inspiration Maps — Diagramming Apps, LLC
					







					www.diagrammingapps.com
				












						Paul Lima
					


Sigue a Paul Lima y explora su bibliografía en la Página del autor de Paul Lima en Amazon.com.




					www.amazon.com
				




This is for your consideration Kunox. Remember this is my first draft of a paragraph.




This is the planning process of a paragraph. Though Paul Lima supplies subjects for you in his books called freefall writing. Remember your health and controlling depression is more important that writing. So much you must make mini-habits to control it if you overexert yourself.


----------



## Mark Twain't

I'm swearing at WordPress! Turns out if I want to hide my site title, I need to use a plug-in. In order to use plug-ins, I need to upgrade to the business plan at £20 a month!


----------



## Theglasshouse

I actually spent all afternoon looking at the contents of the books I placed and ordered on kindle for Paul Lima, and I highlighted the kindle books. I now recommend the kindle versions (cost me 15 for 3 kindle books by the same author. Some of the content is repeated.) given that most of the exercises are short and can be copy and pasted from the kindle application. Or you can take a screenshoot and do the exercises. However, for the one called writer's block the export limit is 15%. I reached 7% only for each of the books and all export limits are at 15 percent maximum. I don't expect to try out all the exercises. My brother is always busy. He told me that Sunday is an acceptable day buy the program. I plan to buy it on Sunday. He has an important job to do always, and he never has time available to read my work or do anything I ask him. He works from 7 or 8 a.m. o'clock to 9-11 p.m..


----------



## TuesdayEve

Just arrived home from a sunny, mid level traffic drive through Indiana and Michigan. Got all my stuff inside, and now….maybe a nap, maybe unpack, perhaps the final episode of Blacklist or…popcorn, hmm, that sounds good.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I received my second vaccine from Pfizer earlier than anticipated since I will travel. I am going to visit my little brother in April. In march I plan to purchase a new microphone. It will be a new one. I did research to find a mic that was compatible with a Mac and the wire cutter magazine recommended the Shure which costs around 99 which has over 1500 reviews and is compatible. Then the software itself fits within my budget. I received my books today. I am not certain if sentence combining has merits or a convincing argument that suggests it should be used. However, the book it recommends (Johnny can't write-title of the book) is Analyze Organize and Write. I am somewhat not sure if I should get that one. I did try reading the English competence handbook. I admit I don't narrow my topic sentences and sometimes I don't consequently develop these well enough. I however, will not recommend it. I think I will get Fundamentals of good writing Cleanth Brooks which is much better. It's also written I believe by someone who use to teach in college and has a book on writing poetry. The memoir book guide I think only is good for some book recommendations. It recommends William Zinsser's book on memoir currently available for free in the internet archive as well as this other book. I am not the audience for it. Amazon can write reviews that are misleading because of booksellers. Anyways, depending on how I do regarding the feedback of the English I could then take more measures. But I don't think I will find a better book. Cleanth Brook's book I haven't read completely for the main reason being it has over 500 pages. But it has good advice. It says description should be based on a feeling to be subjective and to create a dominant impression. I am not sure if Cleanth brook's book is in the public domain. A quick search will affirm or negate such as a statement. I don't think style can be easily be picked up or learned. But redundancy can be avoided by writing a good topic sentence. What I lack is practice and feedback on small works of fiction.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Just finished six hours filling Query Tracker with my first tranche of 25 agents I'll query in August. What a helpful website. My brother sent me excellent input on my short story but I'll address that on Sunday. Now, a little tv and sleep.


----------



## PiP

PrairieHostage said:


> Just finished six hours filling Query Tracker with my first tranche of 25 agents I'll query in August. What a helpful website. My brother sent me excellent input on my short story but I'll address that on Sunday. Now, a little tv and sleep.


Yes, I was on the same trail last night but I also cross-reference the agents with those who are AAR registered.

As I write this I am also listening to the news following events in Kyiv. I can't even begin to imagine the plight of those poor people while the rest of the world holds its collective breath.


----------



## Mark Twain't

I've just finished the marathon that was cancelling mu iCloud plan. Took long enough just to find out how to do it before having to enter my Apple ID which was apparently wrong. Went to reset it and put in the password that I thought it should've been only to be told I  couldn't enter a password I'd used in the last 12 months! 

All this was to save 79p a month!


----------



## PrairieHostage

PiP said:


> Yes, I was on the same trail last night but I also cross-reference the agents with those who are AAR registered.


Nice! Some literary agencies have so many agents, it takes time to read them all, to find best fit for your genre. On occasion 2-3 agents look good, but I only query one agent per agency and only if they're accepting submissions. 

If they _strongly encourage_ bipoc, I still query because you never know. What if they don't get any queries from bipoc in the window of time that you're querying? If we don't try, we screw ourselves out of opportunities. I just read an article last night where several authors said finding an agent was ... just ... dumb luck. 
I appreciate that honesty 

Have you considered submitting a stand alone chapter from your romcom to publish in a magazine? That's what I'm pursuing. That way your query letter can say a portion of this manuscript is already published in a magazine where I've retained copyright. It makes your submission all that much stronger.


----------



## kunox

I feel somewhat better today. I did a chore and 1/2 I will be finishing one more and then working on my other mini habits. I had to drop them back to being laughably small. Bonus to that this time is that was kind of more this time than it was the first time.


----------



## kunox

I got to habits done. I got too catch up on my post reading. from what I can tell the glass house gave me one dozy of a post of resources. I feel better this evening.


----------



## Sinister

I hate bullies.  I will always hate bullies.  That is what I am doing right now.  Hating bullies.

-Sin


----------



## kunox

Sinister said:


> I hate bullies.  I will always hate bullies.  That is what I am doing right now.  Hating bullies.
> 
> -Sin


Life is full of bullies. not that I am caught up on the post yet but... some think the solution to bullies is to be a bigger bully. to me that really only causes more bullying and you to have more true enemies. even if you don't bully anyone else but the person that is bullying you. kicking a bees nest always starts a fight. but getting so mad at bees so you kick another bees nest is not a solution.


----------



## Sinister

It's not my bully, sadly.  I wish he were.  It's a bully who thinks he is untouchable and thinks he has rights and powers that far exceed him.  And he is punishing others for his lack of those powers, because he secretly knows he does not have them. 

-Sin


----------



## kunox

that is fine. as long  as you didn't turn around and become the bully. With bullies there isn't a one size fit all solution. there is though a limit, up side, and down side to each solution. I switched my mini habits up. I went from doing very little to watching something I couldn't last month. which is weird. I couldn't physically set and watch a lets play, today I could. the mini habits thing has a limited shelf life it seems. so maybe switching them up will help


----------



## kunox

I had to change it up again.. I know that part of the mini habits way of doing things works. I just think I am not able to stick with it long enough to get a habit. I had to switch habits for completely different habits to even get motivated. in the end it worked though. I went from depressed for 3 to 5 days in bed to doing again. o I will try to do a modification. having a 3 to 5 day mini goals and then switching things when I can't even motivate any more.


----------



## Theglasshouse

My attention span is not of a smart person in my humble opinion, however the series I recommended holds my attention. The dialogue is well written. Watching a series can be turned into a habit.

To sinister and kunox: If you have a problem with a bully report them and privately do so . Try not to see them again. Try to switch places. If at the same hospital, school, class switch if possible location or class assignment and so on. Don't let the abuse continue.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Oddly enough, I'm checking out bunny teeth. 

And no, I am not high.


----------



## Bagit

Reminds me of Watership Down. Or rabies. Hard to tell.   

I'm just chilling. Getting ready to crash for the night.


----------



## VRanger

Bagit said:


> Reminds me of Watership Down. Or rabies. Hard to tell.
> 
> I'm just chilling. Getting ready to crash for the night.


Evidently you have to get together with JBF.


----------



## Parabola

Listening to music on YouTube, specifically the Borderlands 2 Main Menu theme.


----------



## Bagit

VRanger said:


> Evidently you have to get together with JBF.


You ain't kiddin' . . . that furry, snarling glare, and those claws... _shudders_


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reading the book titled naming the world. It has a lot of writing exercises. I wouldn't say it's a craft book. For one there is no theory or definitions of terms that sound repeated. Also, it is written by an authority.









						Naming the World
					


You already have the tools to become a gifted writer; what you need is the spark. Harvard creative writing professor and acclaimed author...




					www.goodreads.com
				




It has a lot of ways on getting a person started on a creative writing piece. It is written by a Harvard professor. If you have difficulty with reading, it is best enjoyed on a kindle tablet, kobo, etc because I own the paperback and the font is tiny.

Probably the best how to book I will ever read.

Also, I helped my mother with locating some documents on the Microsoft cloud software for a job she currently has. That took most of my time. Locating these can be a hassle and I also printed them.

I would have done some writing, but I wanted to use the table and sit on the sofa which she took that place. A writer must always be comfortable when writing something and they need a quiet room.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Sitting in my bed for the second day with a massive head cold. This week's a write off. I'm the world's worst sick person. Meds, boxes of Kleenex, Vicks, tea, blankets, lip balm, heavy sweaters, you name it, it's surrounding me. I got 10 hours of sleep last night and hope for another good sleep tonight cuz I don't want to miss taking my niece out tomorrow. Wah, WAH, WAAAAHH, somebody call the wahmbulance!

I'm watching a webinar with Kati Marton, author of The Chancellor: Angela Merkel. She's discussing Putin & Ukraine from her years of research on Merkel.


----------



## Sinister

I've recovered from a horrible illness.  Unfortunately, I lost a great deal of blood in the venture.  So, my diet's been Vitamins and Liver and all things to get me back in the pink of things.  Having put all that right, I've taken today to celebrate with a frosty St. Clements Screwdriver + Bitters and clean the house to music.  I feel quite the thing, for the moment.  We'll see how long it lasts.

Hope everyone is having as best a day that they can.  And @PrairieHostage,  I certainly hope you get feeling better.  Something about getting past an illness, you hate to see anyone else feeling bad.  All the worse for it being a fellow forum member.  I wish you nothing but the best.  

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Take some magnesium if you need to sleep urgently for tomorrow. It always works for me. Have an alarm clock handy.


----------



## midnightpoet

I just survived a heart attack, a triple bypass and 4 week in and out of the hospital.  I'm a lot better now, have a visiting nurse and a physical therapist come weekly.  Too tired to write much, maybe later I can tell of my adventures with doctors (boo!) and nurses (yea!).  Bleeping doctors gave me a high blood pressure pill when I had normal BP to begin with (and even changed my PCP's Rx to suit themselves. They had a bed alarm so I couldn't get out of bed which slowed my recovery, and sent me home three times when I wasn't ready.  Now all I have to do is survive my wife (she was meant to be a Marine drill sergeant).  

I need to go lie down now. Hope everyone here is doing well.

P.S. I kept peeing on myself do they gave me a diaper that wouldn't fit and it kept falling on the floor when I stood up.

Tony


----------



## PrairieHostage

midnightpoet said:


> I just survived a heart attack, a triple bypass and 4 week in and out of the hospital.  I'm a lot better now, have a visiting nurse and a physical therapist come weekly.  Too tired to write much, maybe later I can tell of my adventures with doctors (boo!) and nurses (yea!).  Bleeping doctors gave me a high blood pressure pill when I had normal BP to begin with (and even changed my PCP's Rx to suit themselves. They had a bed alarm so I couldn't get out of bed which slowed my recovery, and sent me home three times when I wasn't ready.  Now all I have to do is survive my wife (she was meant to be a Marine drill sergeant).
> 
> I need to go lie down now. Hope everyone here is doing well.
> 
> P.S. I kept peeing on myself do they gave me a diaper that wouldn't fit and it kept falling on the floor when I stood up.
> 
> Tony


My reaction to your post is one part empathy (what a ride!) and two parts laughter with _surviving_ your _drill sergeant_ wife and ill fitting _diaper_. Oh my good man! Take care of yourself. Rest and laze about. You make me ashamed for complaining about my COLD!! 

Please keep writing because you've got the chops for it!


----------



## midnightpoet

Thanks.  My wife Vickie says I survived because of the surgery and in spite of the hospital.  Yeah, I need to keep up my writing to keep my mind active and stave off dementia (if I knew I was going to be this old I would have taken better of myself).  Been having trouble coming up with inspiration lately.  It's been at least three months since my last poem and about six months since my last short story.  

Take care of yourself.

Tony


----------



## Theglasshouse

midnightpoet said:


> Thanks.  My wife Vickie says I survived because of the surgery and in spite of the hospital.  Yeah, I need to keep up my writing to keep my mind active and stave off dementia (if I knew I was going to be this old I would have taken better of myself).  Been having trouble coming up with inspiration lately.  It's been at least three months since my last poem and about six months since my last short story.
> 
> Take care of yourself.
> 
> Tony


I am not a doctor but I read high vitamin b12 and folic acid helps memory and to prevent certain neurological diseases according to research. Good luck to you.

My brothers and mother and father bought me Dragon 15 for my birthday to install on my computer. I bought a official copy. That set me back 310 dollars.

The next 2 months I will save for master class. I promised myself I would take it. However,  I am out of money since that is what I asked for.

By April the 30 I should have Dragon 15 premium individual. I want to make my final drafts with dictation.

That way editors will like it better. Still I do have a few books on how to do things. I need to think of a better plot. I may read more stories to get ideas. Speech control will make my life vastly easier.

A fast error free draft is what I want.


----------



## Parabola

Toying with WIP, walking the tightrope of atmosphere and plot. Experimenting with characters, imagery. Attempting to avoid "plot tunnel vision" trying to keep things expansive.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Possible Tornado incoming for my area, again.  Damn March and damn Kentucky weather.  In like a Lamb and out like a Lion.  To think of all the storms I weathered in my years and they've all missed me, no matter who else they've hit.  I wonder if someone can actually run out of luck?  It's Nemesis who is the goddess of undeserved fortune, right?

Anyway, I've got til about 5:45, they say.  Time enough to fix a drink and see if I can make friends with Nemesis all over again.  That will be what I am doing soon.

Peace and love,
-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage

Just finished another two loads of laundry. My cold has been so bad, it was constant chills & sweats. Needless to say, bedding and clothes needed washing. I haven't had sweats for a couple hours so I may be coming down the other side of the mountain after 8 days.


----------



## Parabola

Absorbing the quiet.


----------



## Sinister

Just got back from Alton Brown's live show #BeyondTheEats.

Great time.  Laughed my ass off.  My head is thumping from cheering so loud and laughing so hard.  Gonna go pass out now.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

I also read to prevent Alzheimers it's very helpful to brush your teeth during the morning and before bedtime (before going to bed). The reason is if you don't brush before bedtime research suggests a certain bacteria grows that can cause Alzheimers disease. Mouthwash might also help to kill it since it causes brain "damages".


----------



## Parabola

Theglasshouse said:


> I also read to prevent Alzheimers it's very helpful to brush your teeth during the morning and before bedtime (before going to bed). The reason is if you don't brush before bedtime research suggests a certain bacteria grows that can. cause Alzheimers disease. Mouthwash might also help to kill it since it causes brain "damages".



I'll give my mom this suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

They're not dead yet, and already the pictures have taken on a hauntingly distant quality.


----------



## Sinister

Currently, I'm in space.  Let me explain.  I have a room in my house whose soul purpose is to go into space.  It's painted a dark slate blue and sponged with silver glaze.  It's filled with blacklights and teal/silver lava lamps.  There's an essential oil diffuser that I use to burn Clary Sage, Juniper and Bergamot(My idea of the smell of a space ship).  I keep cold drinks in there and a weighted blanket to slip under.  I use an Alexa Echo show 8 to repeatedly blare videos like this one:


This is where I play video games or relax when I'm having an episode.  The animals are not allowed in this room.  This is a habit I picked up when I was about thirteen.  Being an Asperger's and on the Autistic spectrum, it's important to have a space that you can completely control.  You have to engage all of the senses, or as many as you can.  It's also important to only use this space occasionally.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

On WIP character: thinking about subconscious territorialism as a specific flavor.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Listening to soothing music. I want Sinister's galaxy room wowee. Signing off WF. Good night all.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Reclining in a hazy dream state.


----------



## PiP

reviewing the photographs I took earlier for my next abstract art project. I live on the edge of nowhere in the banana republic. Power and telephone lines are strung overhead.


----------



## Taylor

PiP said:


> reviewing the photographs I took earlier for my next abstract art project. I live on the edge of nowhere in the banana republic. Power and telephone lines are strung overhead.


Looks interesting. I hope you share the finished product!


----------



## Parabola

PiP said:


> reviewing the photographs I took earlier for my next abstract art project. I live on the edge of nowhere in the banana republic. Power and telephone lines are strung overhead.



Yeah, like @Taylor mentioned, I'm interested to see where you take this. I used to be obsessed with Pinterest.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage

Finished two and a half hours of housework, now going to pick up my niece for her weekly Sprite and a drive. (I've yet to convince her to a walk). Then editing my chapters six to ten. Read through 1-5 last night and happy with the edits. Maybe I'll treat myself to a coffee. Can only do once/week on account of bad mix with my medication. Beautiful spring day here. Have a good one!


----------



## bdcharles

FInished work for the next 2.5 weeks. God, the relief. Now I'm just putting the finishing touches on a song, then I'll send it off to my rent-a-vocalist person


----------



## Sinister

In a lot of pain at the moment.  Nothing alarming...  Same old same old.  It seems lately that I get a couple weeks break at most and it always worsens in the early spring.  I don't care.  I just do not want to go to the damn hospital.  Anything but that.  Ugh. 

I'm hold up in a room with a space heater on high.  Tempted to take something for sleep and see if I can just...skip it all, so to speak.  Turn the page.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Let's hope the situation improves for whatever problems we my experience in life.

I have my own unique challenge.  I myself have been working a lot at revising my story. I don't think my stories I rewrite will be consistent enough without problems such as having good sentence fluency without Dragon 15. I have no choice but to wait if trying something ambitious. I think I will save up for a computer. However, still waiting to determine if my draft was fixed. More critiquing seems to be the only way to get an opinion.

Another worry is more a thought. I do fear age 50. I am lucky enough to have my parents still living. If something happens to them I won't be very functional by myself. My youngest brother lives outside the country while my other lives with me. I say this since I don't like to do things by myself. Though I am financially secure or stable and don't have to work. It's a reflection only. It's a worry. Though I need a dozen years to reach 50.


----------



## RHPeat

Just breathing around the clots in my lungs these days with one leg that looks like it belongs to Popeye!


----------



## Parabola

Same old, same old. Challenging another authority structure, which is then followed by predictable jackboot tactics.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Bagit

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Dodge Charger : HEMI RT 5.7 Liter


Nice wheels. What color is it?

I'm just twiddling my thumbs. Checked out the song thread. Been watching some youtube biography type stuff on REH/Clark Smith. Might listen to some audio book later.


----------



## Darkkin

Giving myself anxiety watching Extreme Couponing.  All that work, all that stuff.  I don't care if it is free, you still have to plan, shop, acquire, haul, wait, haul, pack, haul, unpack, organize, and live with 100 boxes of ramen, 16 crates of barbecue sauce, 200 bottles of vitamin water.  You take over the lives of your family and friends...this is an example of OCD and it is a type of hoarding.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Bagit said:


> Might listen to some audio book later.



This reminds me I still need to finish _The Stand _audiobook...and 11/22/63.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Meditating, hoping loud neighbor aka "the guy" randomly explodes.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Suppressing irritation because ethics--maybe I'll get lucky and what governs that framework will change.


----------



## Parabola

"Omg, I hate [character who became a meme]!"
"Didn't you create him?"
"I really don't see how that's relevant."


----------



## PrairieHostage

Bumming around on WF instead of re-reading chapter 7 and beginning on chapter 8. Damn WF, why you gotta do me like this?
Chapter 8 is called Sweet Sixteen in The Time of Covid.  Likely another darling I may have to kill.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

Writing with disabilities and without a teacher is so difficult.






						Using Descriptive Detail - The WAC Clearinghouse
					







					wac.colostate.edu
				




This link recommends some resources for description . I discovered it today. I will buy it by the end of the month the creative handbook, the prentice book, and 2 books by Natalie Goldberg. These resources are recommended by the university of Colorado which has a good creative writing program.

I am hoping the opportunity arises and I get a computer. That won't be until 4 months from now. I also, need to see a speech therapist.

My flight is tomorrow to go to Germany to see my nephew before he is born.


----------



## Parabola

Found a laptop from years ago, still works but barely. Anyway, I found a collection of "concept documents" for video games, movies, tv shows, books, just mini-bibles outlining the basics of the world/characters. One thing's clear. I love mah worldbuilding.


----------



## Parabola

Fleshed out plot for cemetery story. An unusual theme wormed its way into the narrative.  The imagery came in a flash, and when using the setting I've used so many times I decided to go off in a wildly different direction. 

A recent pattern I've been noticing is that my characters often get trapped in situations that inspire betrayal or underhandedness in some way.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Mark Twain't

Mrs Twain't is away so trying to decide between sushi and fried chicken for dinner.


----------



## Sinister

Oh, definitely go for Sushi.  lol  

Anyway, I'm about to go through another damn storm and tornado watch.  I can't do this again.  It's time to buy snacks and enjoy some adult gummies.  Maybe watch old horror movies.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Managing a headache by falling through my third eye.


----------



## Parabola

That witless woman is little more than a trainwreck wrapped around a brain, like some bizarre balloon animal. Too bad she's a relative.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Sitting out a wee bit of a winter storm after an unusually mild two weeks of March.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Sinister said:


> Oh, definitely go for Sushi.  lol


Sushi place was shut. Fried chicken was disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Splinter

Waking up!


----------



## Parabola

I like to make waves then surf them off a cliff. 

Why? Boredom. Nihilism.

(not the trendy kind)

Other reasons.


----------



## Splinter

Tonight I'm doing a traditional Argentine asado (bbq) with chorizos, black pudding, pork ribs and other delicacies. I only use wood and charcoal for added flavour.
More than likely washed down with the odd beer or two


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Parabola

I wonder if they'll refer to it later as "the protracted conflict of disinterested vacuums" (a decidedly ahistorical contest of epic apathy).


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Parabola

It's like they turned a random fortune cookie into a human being.


----------



## Parabola

I'm building a theory out of boredom.

McCarthy likes the word "cotton."


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Parabola

There is always one character who has a "cynical salesman/woman" vibe, constantly turning things to their advantage. I enjoy writing them because they usually get by with just about anything (or maybe I don't "enjoy" writing them as much as it's a consistent focus, so it's stimulating at least because I'm exploring a theme that I've always found interesting).


----------



## Parabola

The morning is when I do my best introspection. One recent recurring thought is typically, I'm quite self-deprecating unless I'm around a predatory personality who feeds off that kind of thing. It's a colder, intensely self-interested vibe. A bit prickly but with no real insight attached.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Theglasshouse

Might take a class. I am going to sign up early (limited time offer). It includes lessons on writing prose.  So I am talking with my dad to purchase it early since it is a limited time offer. When I buy the course, since my English needs work, I will wait into I arrive home on May the 13th. Since I depend on dictation, and I need to keep updating my English skills those are my plans.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Ok signed up for David farland's course. I don't expect to write a story until I get home on the 13th of may. It cost me 197 dollars. It's a special offer ( usually prices at 600 or more they advertise). So they might increase the price and make it more expensive. Sign up if interested. Brandon Sanderson was one of his students. Like or dislike it Stephanie Meyers was also one of his students who wrote Twighlight. I am not a fan of her premise since romance isn't my genre. However, google story doctor and David Farland. One of the main reasons I signed up is that it has a writing prose course. Also, it's a bundle of courses.


----------



## PiP

Staring at the piles of bed linen, towels and mountain of food trying not to be sad. My family were due to arrive today for a week's holiday but my daughter tested positive this morning after one of their friends contracted COVID at the end of last week. We'd already put their arrival on hold pending further results in the hope they'd dodged the bullet.

 While we all try and adapt our lives to the ripple effect of the Chinese virus (yes, I do call it that, same as we had the Spanish flu) I do wonder what the long term impact will be on the mental health of those in their winter years and people with underlying health issues.


----------



## PrairieHostage

I'm sorry for that disappointment, Carole 
Most of my family has caught Covid except for my niece who's an ICU nurse She's likely PPE'ed up the ying yang. I call it the Chinese virus also. Several of us caught it recently, once mask restrictions were removed. Even vaccinated, symptoms can be nasty. I wish your daughter a speedy recovery.

I'm finishing up a couple loads of laundry before diving into writing today.


----------



## PiP

PrairieHostage said:


> I'm finishing up a couple loads of laundry before diving into writing today.


thanks, Prairie ... I indulged in some plant retail therapy which is most def YingYang 

I am SO impressed with your writing output. I really must sit down and focus my energy on writing tonight.


----------



## Sinister

Plant retail therapy.  Good.  I needed something to call that.  _adds two Lenten Roses to shopping cart_

I'm doing good.  Still alive.  Still wicked.  I've been better, true.  Technically, all the impressive shit I've done in my life...I did when I was younger.  But I'll get over it.

I'm pondering future options right now.  Life is offering me an interesting second chance at something.  Which means either nothing at all, Life is feeling sorry for me, or it's all some horrible trap.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Fingers crossed everything works out for you, @Sinister 



> Plant retail therapy.  Good.  I needed something to call that.  _adds two Lenten Roses to shopping cart_


Nice one.


----------



## Parabola

Hate that google ad where the guy "just has to have a waffle maker now." The way he eats the waffle at the end just bothers me.


----------



## Parabola

Pondering.

My greatest fear is being forced to hunt irradiated squirrels for mom post-apocalypse.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Parabola

You aren't very good with irony.


----------



## Parabola

Learn to think rather than merely talking about thinking.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Delete


----------



## Parabola

Sorry but this character will be "bilked."


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

I clicked on a site after searching for Fudge recipes...and I swear to you...the first thing I saw was a "Jump to recipe" button.  Why the hell would you have that?  Why the hell would you even *need *that if you didn't, like every recipe website, INSIST on telling me how this fudge recipe was created, how it came to your family in the pocket of an immigrant during the great war.  Telling us all how, to this day, when you're making it, for some reason it makes your cat sneeze.  And let's not forget about how you brought some to game night every year and how everyone always complemented you right before you won each game that was played.

No more life stories, no buttons necessary...  Just fudge recipes!  I don't care about the 14k word recipe provenance and mini Reader's Digest that you've included, at least put that after the recipe.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reading books. I finally found the best font size for the kindle ebooks I read. As a result, I can read much more. Learning much more about how to use flash cards on a kindle. I am finally convinced it is a superior experience to reading a book because of dyslexia. I couldn't read much or process it. I maxed out almost all the options for Helvetica. It is very easy to read as a result. I had a reading marathon yesterday, and as a result of this I will read some more fiction and non-fiction.

Font when it is the proper size makes a great difference. I estimate it is 60-80 percent larger. It's not nearly as large as in dim vision. It helps me concentrate.

My brother 's baby was born on the 24th. I might get to see it today when the in-law arrives from the hospital. They don't allow visits since the hospital tests you for co-vid 19 before entering. They only allowed my brother to visit for 1 hour. His wife have birth normally, the baby was large. They checked Oliver for any diseases that he may have had by checking his feet.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

I should probably stand up so I don't get a blood clot.


----------



## Sinister

Just got off the phone with Sister.  Just like old times, suddenly I'm smoking again, shaking like a leaf.  Having an apoplectic fit.  My essential tremor is so bad I can barely light my pipe or type.  Mother had a massive headache and could barely speak or move.  Only a wedding or a funeral...and she had the good sense to wait for just a few days before Mother's Day.

Today, has started out antagonistic.  No need, May 6th.  We've only just met.  We can still be friends.  No need to do this.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Enduring fog because I couldn't sleep well enough last night. So many sleepless nights.


----------



## Theglasshouse

@Sinister: an addiction specialist can help you to quit smoking. Maybe find a good psychiatrist near you that does this.

My big brother has some problems too. I have been meaning to write a short story about an event that happened. When we left the country the surprise happened before the flight the next day. It's serious enough to warrant protecting my family. Basically justice wasn't served and some delinquents were set free.


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about how someone will say a thing, and the inconsistency seems to imply 1) they don't remember saying, so the statement isn't meant to manipulate, or 2) it is designed to manipulate.


----------



## Sinister

@Theglasshouse We all have our weaknesses and that's important.  I'm an infrequent smoker whose heart just isn't in it.  It isn't a problem yet, but I'm keenly aware every time I break down.  Truth is I simply don't have the funds to be a habitual smoker.  Just a pasture I visit in times of ultimate stress.  I smoke maybe two or three times a month and that's a bad month.  Which is good cause, while tobacco is cheap, my taste is much more expensive.

EDIT:  @Parabola

Sorry, didn't mean to post over you, but since you posted, I want to echo you.  I'm not sure if this is what you meant...but...  I'm a very hard person to annoy, but someone saying one thing and immediately doing the opposite is like grinding knives on a blackboard to me.  I've been told that's something that someone with my condition tend to struggle with.  It clashes with my hyper-literal mind.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Sinister said:


> EDIT:  @Parabola
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to post over you, but since you posted, I want to echo you.  I'm not sure if this is what you meant...but...  I'm a very hard person to annoy, but someone saying one thing and immediately doing the opposite is like grinding knives on a blackboard to me.  I've been told that's something that someone with my condition tend to struggle with.  It clashes with my hyper-literal mind.
> 
> -Sin



Yeah sometimes it's a matter of determining if them contradicting themselves is a memory issue or caused by something else. For instance, if someone claims to be suspicious of a kind of behavior since that leads to manipulation (in their minds/words), then they mirror that behavior at some point down the line I wonder if it's designed to manipulate. But some people have a habit of not being very coherent because of memory issues etc. Or possibly projection.

Put another way, I had the kind of upbringing where any kind of human decency makes me uneasy lol.


----------



## Theglasshouse

From what I understand manipulating words can have multiple interpretations. I know this because I read a philosopher say this once, and it is true. It's the act of reading a poem, story, essay, and getting a less than exact interpretation.

As for coherency, I would like to think a neurologist would know the answer to that issue. I have good English for writing in a conversational style, except I am not sure I need to know more writer's skills for writing stories.

I am also not offended easily. If you will I am also the sort of person who is also very literal when reading written works. However, I tend to give others some benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Ok, I figure over time some of these topics may apply to someone else who might be of an ESL background (writing). As of today, I figured I'd search google to find information on how to construct a topic sentence or to improve my construction of one. This seems to be a problematic area of my writing. I looked online and found a different brainstorming method for coming up with one. I have owned keys for writers for quite a while. I noticed it was an issue in my writing because sometimes topic sentences were too broad or too narrow. If this information applies to anyone else, I don't know. But I assume there are some ESL writers besides me on this forum.



			Brainstorming Strategy: Narrowing a Topic - 	Knowledge Market - Grand Valley State University
		

It's a very good website. All the topics I researched concerning the topic sentence, brainstorming, and what is paragraphing can be found here as mentioned above. It explains it better than keys for writers which is a college textbook I currently own.

I will eventually google how to create a dominant mood. Also, creating a dominant impression could also be handy.

I will also need to organize a paragraph by spatial details, general to specific, and specific to general.

I never went to a college in the united states. I learned my writing skills in an American high school for English. The writing skills I have now I confess aren't very good.

If anyone is willing, they can answer some inquiries I have. But anyway, I will plan to search for more information tomorrow. I did part of my searching today. I expect to have more answers by tomorrow.


----------



## Quelhallow

Reconnecting with an old friend today. Skipping work to write and run this afternoon. It's sunny but hazy from nearby forest fires. Maybe I'll set up the hammock later.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

I don't have a fast modern pc because it is 2 years old (I do own a mac). After some research, I determined my old computer is powerful enough to run dragon 15 premium professional. It has 4 cores. What confused me was the fact that the processor speed is 1.7 and the requirement states 2.1. So I will be using dragon 15 again. I read that a computer that has 4 cores is faster than a dual-core which is the minimum requirement. This computer is 2 years old. If it somehow doesn't run correctly and crashes, then I'll assume it was my fault in making this decision to install it. I won't try that until I am certain I have researched some topics on brainstorming a paragraph.  Or for example, other minor topics that I need to master such as creating a dominant impression. I want to discover how fast I can write stories once I have all the tools learned and ready to apply.  After today 2 more days and I will be back home. I assume I officially get there 1 day or two later. I will stay at a hotel since it will be nighttime. 

I spent all of today carrying some bags of clothes. My parents bought the clothes for me. We went to the Berlin Mall. As of this writing, I am too tired to do much work on this hobby for the rest of today.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Dreaming up ways to kill my neighbor's Chihuahua whose shriek is particularly demonic today. Mostly they contain the little creep who sits by the door, but I think the Mister torments it when the Missus is out. It's an old couple and she looks mean. I can see passive aggressive a mile away.


----------



## PiP

The house next to ours is a holiday rental. Some people bring their B dogs on holiday, go to the beach all day then leave their B dogs to bark ALL B day. One of the dogs got so aggressive snarling and barking at me on the other side of the flimsy chainlink fence I turned on the hose and gave him a cold shower. Never heard a peep out of it for the rest of their stay.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

Creative Writing Value Suite | Front Range Community College -Larimer Campus
					


<p>Creative Writing Value Suite is a bundle of strategically-picked online courses to help you grow your skills in creative writing.</p>




					www.ed2go.com
				









						Writing for ESL | Front Range Community College -Larimer Campus
					


<p>Writing for ESL is an online Writing class that you can take at your own pace.</p>




					www.ed2go.com
				




Looking at taking these two classes in the future. I can take the esl class in june. Both are online courses taught from an institution.


----------



## Parabola

An image popped into my head concerning a character, and I decided to jot down the sentence describing it before switching off for the night.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Prepping Steaks, listening to a few jazzy tunes, watering plants and tilled the garden.  Later today finish my story entry.

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage

Counting my blessings with friends. One of them always asks intelligent & thoughtful questions. I text her to say done writing my current project, now to queries. And she texts back to ask what do you look for in an agent. What a brilliant question. My answer is:
Reps my genre, has sold to publishers not just presses, is experienced (at least interned for an editor or publisher bit prefer years of agenting), in-house or contracted foreign rights, doesn't charge fees, reps authors who I've read, etc etc.
It's just nice when friends ASK


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Tilling up fresh earth and planting peppers, cukes, Amish Paste tomatoes and squash.  A mojito helps.  It really does.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> Tilling up fresh earth and planting peppers, cukes, Amish Paste tomatoes and squash.  A mojito helps.  It really does.
> 
> -Sin


So pictures?


----------



## Sinister

PiP said:


> So pictures?


I'm no shutterbug and the garden is no looker just yet.  But there's some pics followed up with one of me bragging about my Rose.  And looming in the back, as ever is the damned Ertan Deep(Mostly visible in the rose picture).











EDIT:  Just realized the pictures are all tiny and Idk how to fiddle them to viewable size.  ><;;

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Wow, makes my plot look like a postage stamp!


----------



## Sinister

Yeah, maybe, but about halfway through the year I'll be so fed up with it that it'll be overgrown and more than I can manage.  Lol.  It'll look like a jungle.

-Sin


----------



## PrairieHostage

Waiting for my son to pick me up. We're going to see the new Dr Strange flick in the theatre.


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about various strains of mindless elitism, and how they tend to perpetuate themselves.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Waiting but not for something particularly important.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Writing a few quick notes.


----------



## PiP

Trying to decide what to do next. Start a new stone painting project, finish mosaicing a china pig (one of my friends hates me and bought me a fluorescent green china pig money box with 'Piglet' on). I am sticking it with blue glass offcuts. Once fully covered I will grout and then hide it in one of the pot plants in the garden.




or quit procrastinating and write.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

Currently at grand mama's house. All is well. I am hoping to take advantage of my time. I am a bit upset at my own mother, but I don't blame her. She was suffering vertigo from the flight where she experienced it in the hotel when we arrived prior to yesterday (airplane caused it). This will delay my appointment one more week. An obsession with dogs has resulted in puppies this coming week on Monday. Gluten for punishment I must also understand. That 15 days will be enough since I have a webinar class that David Farland created. So I have been explaining to her that since 2013 I must have had writing difficulties. I understand but I am slightly upset. A smile has changed to an upside down frown. Trying to court sympathy from my mother has made things still seem difficult since there are too many situations . Of course my mother has problems. At least my aunt said she would tell me after the 15 days end to call my mother. First time I can articulate restlessness because of the nature of the real-life problem. I hope to entertain myself by trying to finish the class. Frustration was also felt since I have been asking for an appointment for occupational therapy for some time now. I guess I am somewhat irritated and I hope my tone doesn't rub the wrong way on any person. She promised, but then I received the reason why it wouldn't be possible so soon.


----------



## Sinister

I'm currently sipping the last of my Perry.  Ain't that a shame?  Guess I'll have to whip up a new batch of wine.  But this time, no Dandelion, no Perry, no Mead.  I feel like blueberries and raspberries.  Just a nice fruity forage wine of whatever the hell I'm feeling at the time.  Might still make some perry this fall, cause let's be honest if I don't then what the hell am I going to do with all the pears?  Farmer's Market?  Damn that.  Anyone here like Bartlett or Seckel?  Cause if you can come get these damn trees outta my yard...

It rained all morning, right after I mulched the Garden.  That, ladies and gents, is a point for the home team.

-Sin


----------



## Matchu

I'm being a bit 'funny' - de-acclimatising after being among our very poorly people for four nights - I'm listening to youtube, getting over-emotional about world peace, punching the air to the 'Highwaymen,' song 'USA' hic and punk rock classics, still composing whatsaps in my head to my line manager.

My boy is sleeping 'out' tonight.  I'm very sad about that.

I'll be back at baseline in an hour, sleep regular hours tonight, be normal tomorrow.  Submission accepted hey!

[thermostat goes whack on night shift!]


----------



## Parabola

Just wrote another thousand words and am reading it over. Today feels a bit more productive. Other than that, this latest chapter isn't finished and won't be for a bit since I'm taking my time rounding out the character development to give the endgame significantly more context.


----------



## Parabola

Standing up and walking around so I don't get a blood clot.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Refilling my philosophical crackpipe, that's what I'm doing.


----------



## Sinister

Woke up and recorded my first nightmare as part of my new project.  I am so excited.  I actually induced a nightmare.  It worked.  And it was a lame boring nightmare...  Not inspirational at all for a short story, but I'm still going to adapt it.  I was hoping to have more to work with.  Looks like I'm going to have to try harder.

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage

Watching Hacks season two (just dropped on Crave). So funny.


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about sequel's plot/writing some notes. Wrote half of it last night, and am trying to flesh out still. It's coming to me in fragments.

Beyond that, I was able to write over 1K of the actual story. Despite my lifelong love affair with sequels in general, I've never actually completed one of my own, so hoping to change that.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Preparing for tomorrow's searing headache.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Browsing and procrastinating.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

I am checking my cameras, because I left(I almost NEVER leave) to go get some pasta and sauce for food and came home to find a box full of bones on my front steps.  They were dog bones for my Labrador, Nero.  Along with them was an invite to my Sister's wedding, this fall.  She's marrying a very good man.  They're both wonderful nerds that I am proud of.  The invite has my Sister pictured as Samus Aran from Metroid(Her fiancé's favorite game series) and her fiancé as Mega Man(My sister's favorite series).

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

I asked my parents to buy me two notepads. I will use these to draw anything for writing purposes. I want to draw more than ever since I learned today that John Updike studied at an arts institute and this has motivated me to sketch. According to him, being a cartoonist helped him improve his writing and description skills because each skill contributed to the other. The interviewer mentioned in the book and who quoted him wrote: he didn't try to hide how big an influence it was. It could be a good source of therapy too. I am hopeful that I can hire an arts teacher to teach me how to draw and to paint. My drawing skills I consider atrocious. However, I plan to gradually improve. I never practice these skills. Maybe they will improve over time. It will be a small goal I want to achieve over time with practice.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage

Watching news of Ottawa tornado and damage. Friends from when I lived there texted to say watch the news. Lots of damage and 11 deaths so far yikes.


----------



## Parabola

Trying to parse what seems to be a fairly clear contradiction. Apparently, jabberwocky's crude cousin is a renewable resource.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Ma'am said:


> I mean right now. What are you doing? :smile2:


I'm writing a scene from one of the four books I'm working on. This one I'll be pitching as a reverse Handmaid's Tale X The Truman Show.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Finished studying 2 hours. I had to exercise on a bicycle 1 hour in order to feel better. Sometimes my mood shifts making it difficult to study (it improves concentration for people with schizoaffective disorder as does playing music). Maybe I will continue tonight for one more hour. I am almost certain I'll need to put some analgesic cream to sooth the pain in my mother's feet. I haven't had much time to write since the whole point of the class is to learn how to write notes, write topic sentences, coherence, and so on. The whole thing it talked about so far is active versus passive reading. I was definitely a passive reader in school. I did continue reading a book which is on how to write stories. It suggests fairy tales are a great way to structure plot. Once upon a time. It also says jokes can be good clues to how to structure a story. The fairy tale structure is more elaborate than that. But when you use it you have a plot skeleton. Active reading I hope won't be so difficult in that class that is a a recorded video class on writing. I have a lot of different things to do. I spent all my time reading. I hope to read stories at some point. I am motivated to read some Chaucer since he did write some interesting plots in the not so far future.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Watching the news on the Texas shooting. Brutal. How are assault-style rifles still legal? Next thing you know we'll be walking on all fours, climbing trees and yelling Eeee Eeee Oooo Oooo. Folks, this is not evolution!


----------



## Parabola

Writing some notes on a possible third book in the same world. If I don't catch those ideas and put 'em in a document, they scatter like vermin. 

The atmosphere in the next one might be the most interesting for me to write, and it might be most of my motivation to write it.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Looking over plot summary, adding a few notes.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Studying the course I previously mentioned I bought. I decided to try out prelego for researching settings since I don't have a local library near me that lends books. This is so that I can research my settings. However, because David Farland doesn't specify always how to do something and rambles on. I think I will use a book I previously bought. I like the advice he gives on building conflict. Ironically there is a book that goes more in depth than David Farland's course. It gives sound advice on plotting and conflict which I may share later on. IMO David Farland rambles far too much in his lectures. I would not recommend his course on writing based on what I have witnessed so far of the lecture. His advice he wrote for his non-fiction books are solid though.

Fell asleep four times today because of mental fatigue from reading, studying, taking notes, and so on and the climate which is very hot during this time of the year.


----------



## Sinister

So, I've accumulated enough stories from my project to begin writing.  The haul wasn't as good as I wanted, but it's enough to start.  Now I just need to find time.  I've got to clean, cobble together something to eat, find time to work the garden, plant more raspberries, mow the yard and that's after finishing helping my Mother snake-proof her house while attending therapy.  I'm glad for all the business.

There's too much going on in the world I don't want to acknowledge.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Just quickly putting in some notes about the story, or fragmented lines for the third book. The scaffolding for the plot/characters/environment is there, and as of now I'm feeling dedicated to push through and actually write it.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage

Watching Emily D Baker explain closing arguments in Depp v Heard trial.  Sorry not sorry. Legal stuff intrigues me!!


----------



## Matchu

Today is my big day of pleasure.  I have another big day of pleasure tomorrow - although after 2pm the dark clouds encircle, anticipating my 8am shift start on Sunday.

My last big day of pleasure, I used my leisure time wisely and sat at this very computer and indulged in a dialogue upon the fascinating issue of 'publishing.'  Although as the bottles piled on my left side, my write side dribbled and my posts turned incoherent.  I wrote things like 'anybody who isn't me isn't a real writer.'

I lost many dear friends, I feel.  And the people who previously merely disliked me, now they hate me.  I suffer with their hate on my shoulders.

Me, one man suffered all week as a consequence of that thing I've already said.  The world should know about the man's suffering...

ALSO please no responses from under 25 year old people.  Working among you is my burden.


----------



## Parabola

Just make sure to pace yourself during your "big day of pleasure."


----------



## Matchu

It's not my fault, it is the transatlantic time-split.


----------



## Parabola

Matchu said:


> It's not my fault, it is the transatlantic time-split.



"That's what she said."


----------



## Theglasshouse

Stuck in the middle of nowhere on a mountain. Mother's day will be celebrated on sunday. I am trying to get some sticky notes to make some notes on the books I study. Due to having a family business of renting small villas on a mountain I can't do much. I need the sticky notes as I am trying to learn and be an active reader. I never can stay home it seems. Now that my pet has puppies, we have to travel with them everywhere. I cannot stay home. I cannot take the Mac with me when I travel. It might peel or crack. Hopefully, 3-4 days it is. I want to be home by Monday. Not to mention they are still trying to put finishing touches on a house in construction. There is very little time to write. On Tuesday it's my grandmother's birthday. After this or on Wednesday I can run errands. Need to book an appointment for the dyslexia specialist after or on Wednesday. I hope it doesn't take me too long to get all I want done. Because 4 days outside home is a longtime.

I am enjoying surfing for music on spotify which has a playlist list of famous songs on piano ( from movies and so on). Music brightens my mood.

Might need a small briefcase to transport the mac.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Trolling agents websites, Publisher's Marketplace and Twitter accounts to research books of authors they rep


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Hurting....  Lots of fun and interesting pain.  I'm going to go mow the grass, listen to some music while I do it.  Hoping to turn the day around.  Could've gone kayaking today, turned my mother down.  Think she's mad at me, don't know.  Don't feel like leaving the ranch today.  Don't feel like doing much of anything.  Think I've lost my therapist.  And I got fussed at by my GP for breaking an appointment that I neither knew existed nor set up.

You can barricade the world out, but it somehow still manages to find ways to break in and spread its bitchy evangel.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Avoiding a relative. That person seems to be a walking list of ulterior motives.


----------



## Parabola

Checking out new music on youtube, or should I say new for me. I need to update my museum.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Every day I go outside and stare at an oasis above my head. So, like usual then, and with that behind me I'm just atrophying in slow motion.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Been researching what can help my writing on youtube. I am impressed with a special education method called the writing revolution. Been watching videos and it seems to teach how to make writing more cohesive. (Executive dysfunction is what I have supposedly and this targets students with weak executive skills). Still going to mention to my doctor whenever I book the appointment that I have weak executive function skills because of executive dysfunction. If they know anything I hope they'll say something to correct me or say I am right.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about possibilities. I think I'm being baited into going back to a virtual space I used to frequent years ago, but...time doesn't seem to be a renewable resource. 

But on other hand, god I'm so weak.


----------



## Sinister

Trying to decide how to use an Audible credit.  I'm feeling like going with another Dark Adventure Radio Theater...  Lurking Fear?  Anyone have any suggestions for me to consider?

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Talked with my mother today. My brother will use the friend of his wife to find someone who treats adults. After four days outside the house and after asking my mother since May the 15th it seems like I will get my wish. I will get an appointment booked hopefully since the main language in my country is spanish. My mother gets nervous on days like this. After a hectic week of family obligations, responsability, and work she needed rest. After tomorrow I will decide on purchasing the writer's revolution which is for people with weak executive skills. It might help me for the appointment. Also, I somehow think it's above 31 Celsius here. It's a heatwave here. I hope I get some time to prepare for the appointment. Since I have been trying to read some books for improving description. But the house is noisy and I can't concentrate here. Need to wait until tomorrow to study (need to leave grandmother's house).


----------



## Parabola

I'm on the hunt for a slice of dark surrealism. Honestly, I rarely find it, and unfortunately I'm quite attuned to subtle changes in atmosphere so an initially promising thing can be abruptly discarded.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Staring at the crescent of yards outside my window. Yeah, stop waving at me you dumb bastard. _You shouldn't be part of the scenery_.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Scaring the bejeebers out of myself, reading up on the author I'm taking a workshop with this August. One of his books is eerily similar to my WIP, right down to the name of my MC's girlfriend! Ugh I got that sinking feeling in my stomach. I wrote first draft of my WIP in 2012 and his book was pubbed in 2018 so I know I can't be accused of stealing ideas. And his novel is middle grade, age 10-13 whereas mine is 13 and up with crossover appeal to adult fiction.
I bought a copy of his book and will ask him to autograph when I see him. Tonight I sent him 20 pages of excerpts from my WIP on my antagonist.

He's incredibly successful. His work has been featured in the New York Times, Washington Post, NBC, and he's worked with Disney, Apple+, and Sesame Street on projects adapted from television series and movies. In 2021, he served as a judge for the National Book Award in Young People's Literature and has taught creative writing workshops and spoken at various universities and conferences throughout the world. I feel excited to workshop for three days with this guy


----------



## Parabola

Taking a break. Good to be back on the horse so to speak. I'd very much like to stick to this project since I've already put in so much time. At least taking a few days off gave me a few different ideas that are percolating.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Just crawled out from under my house.  The AC had a leak.  Duct tape is the best.  I HATE going under there, dammit.  I've been bitten once by a black widow and several times by brown recluses and wolf spiders.  I'm not arachnophobia, but I ought to be.  Still, all went and is well, now.  The house is actually cooling.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

I mean, does anyone really _do anything? _

Seriously though...reading up on some history. For some reason, I'm interested in periods of social disorder/hysteria.


----------



## Erik Vaeli

I've been multitasking, chipping away at this chapter I've been looking forward to finally reaching a couple sentences or paragraphs at a time, then taking breaks to do something else. It's got action, horror, worldbuilding and some pretty big plot points, and it's looking to end up as my longest chapter yet. I don't even care about the word count to be honest, I just wanna get it right!

Although, I should really go to sleep soon, since I've got a job interview tomorrow (and... I actually kinda need this job).


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Putting some ideas down in a google document.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I was reading this book that talks about creative prose writing. It is very old. I plan to order 2 more books on the same topic (one which was written in the 1970s). I think I can improve my observation skills. Still going to places to observe can only be done in my hometown or city. Because I don't drive it makes it difficult to go to places by myself. I hope one of the books informs me on strategies on how to describe paintings. I have a few of the basics down. I can only go to places on the weekend when my brother who usually doesn't have time volunteers to go somewhere.

My pet dog who had puppies is running out of milk. So I need to use these bottles and mix water with milk powder to feed them. I might also need to feed them water. What a responsibility! I hope my mother and dad don't try to leave the house under these brand-new circumstances!

Also, my mother left a message on the messaging app to the speech therapist (cell phone) and I should have an answer soon (today or doing the weekend). I am going to continue reading the book. I plan to write a writing sample for that appointment. That way so I hope they don't waste their time if my diagnosis really becomes executive dysfunction. The books I am reading I hope will help me describe since my dialogue skills are perfectly normal for someone who writes English.

I suppose I can go to some places with my mother or father to go sightseeing. The thing is a 5 hour errand could be possible. I need to ask what they will do.


----------



## Sinister

I'm having a complete mental meltdown. 

I do not want to go to Louisville.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

I personally think they are asking too much from you. You need to see the therapist and probably need to discuss less ambitious goals. I think when I heard of that person that had agoraphobia that it got worse when he went to college (a very overwhelming experience). I am by no means a doctor. I am just trying to help. Controlling the anxiety could be what you need to solve. I take medicine to control the anxiety I have. I know someone else who takes medicine for anxiety.


----------



## Sinister

I'm inclined to agree with you.  It certainly feels like too much.  Like trying to learn how to ride a bike before learning how to walk.  For whatever reason, on top of things, the meds have stopped helping.  I imagine it's was because of going so long without them, but that can't be helped now.  But it's all going down tomorrow, and I can't seem to stop it.  Either way, it'll be an adventure.  I'd be a hypocrite if I turned down a new experience no matter how terrifying it is.

I usually get hit for saying this, but it has become my catchphrase:

"What's the worst that could happen?"

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

The more you are without your medicine means they could change your medications because the old one is not binding effectively to molecules in your brain (maybe withdrawing the medicine or interrupting the treatment plan). Or it could just be that the anxiety got worse, but I don't know. That's what they told me when they said I needed to change medications some years ago (2-3 years). It doesn't matter what happened. You will be smarter in the long run. I also thought I'd share this with you. When my anxiety was very bad. My doctor would recommend withdrawing from all sources of anxiety for a period of time. That would mean that I would avoid what causes it. Also, avoid tea, chocolate, coffee. I've seen how the withdrawal effects have impacted my uncle who also has schizoaffective disorder. He seems more sedated and last I saw him depressed. He wouldn't take his clonazepam on purpose. This worsened his symptoms and they would put him on Lithium (sometimes doctors keep giving lithium hidden in medications which may need to be consulted with a psychiatrist). I don't know if Lithium is used to treat anxiety, but avoid it at all costs. It severely damages the kidneys. My uncle's other kidney doesn't work like a normal kidney. For tea I avoid it since it makes my heart pulse faster. I thought I'd add that fact. It makes anxiety worse. I don't take any tea or herbal supplements for that reason. They interact with the medicine. More prescribed medicine is the main reason I don't suspend any of my medicines.


----------



## Sinister

Well, they did change me to an ER formulation with nearly twice the dosage.  We'll see.  My schizoaffective syndrome symptoms are light to non-existent.  I don't even really seek treatment for them.  Just a few intrusive thoughts and mild delusions that I can identify and ignore on my own.  The paranoia and anxiety, though. lol.

Anyway, I appreciate as always talking about it with you, glasshouse.  I hope you and I both reach a breakthrough.  Hope springs eternal in the human breast, right?  Nevermind the rest of that quote.  lol

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Well I had also suffered from panic attacks because I was withdrawn from the medicine and the side effects because of a mistake that was innocently made by my psychiatrist (he forgot what I was taking at the time which would have been a psychiatric medicine I won't disclose and I was given a different medicine. The withdrawal of medicine must be guided and slowly done by a psychiatrist because of the biochemistry of the brain and what is involved is complex. Sometimes it varies widely). I think that is what I have most in common with you. The panic attacks or the worst problem anxiety can create into a bigger problem for people like us is the shared problem. Again I am not a doctor, but my psychiatrist taught me the symptoms of my disease and what to avoid. Also, how to take care of oneself in situations of anxiety (now that I have it because the anxiety because of that withdrawn medicine during that time that gave me anxiety and panic attacks). It was an misfortunate for me (an accident), but he saved my life so there is nothing to complain about. (he's the only doctor who made me stable)

Just a reminder as this is an anecdote which actually happened (letting the brain rest is important). Back when my anxiety was bad I was advised to not to watch tv. In many ways movies are violent. I was sensitive to violent images, blood, you name it that is considered to produce scares. I was then told when I was very bad to avoid watching tv for a few days. Your brain sometimes needs to avoid anxiety to rest to get it to recover. So if your trip will cause that because it has in the past I would avoid it. You need to wait until the medicine also makes you feel better. So you have a good excuse to cancel that trip. That's what I would do if feeling anxiety and going outside involves seeing crowds. So the trip might be unhealthy for you right now to do. I felt vulnerable when I felt anxiety. I even used an image blocker one day on the google chrome store. Because I was afraid of seeing anything that would trigger it. Music would scare me even if interpreted by me to be scary and would make me feel anxious (gangster's paradise by coolio in the past made me feel in a similar way . Even cartoons would scare me in the movie theater.) I have gone a long way since then I am not scared by something as innocuous as a music video such as Gangster's Paradise. (it didn't have to do with anything illogical, but the effectiveness of blocking the anxiety I was feeling)


----------



## Parabola

Trying to distract myself.


----------



## Quelhallow

It's my only day off from work today, so I'm waiting to poop before going on an eight-mile run. Then I'll either beat my head against my desk playing Elden Ring or beat my head against my desk writing something new. Blessed be, Ibuprofen!


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about getting up, then debating the reasons why that is or isn't a good idea.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## ehbowen

Trying to cool off after mowing the lawn (90+ degrees F in Houston) and eating a burger for lunch. Getting ready for a warm (not hot!) shower.


----------



## Sinister

Just finished my LM entry for this month.  I'm going to hold off until I get the SPaG correct.  I have a bad tendency of posting it then editing afterwards.  If I had an artistic bone in my body, I would be a dauber.  If my works got in the Louvre, I'd be apprehended by the Sûreté  trying to correct the damn thing forever.  They'd lock me up.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about living in the wilderness somewhere. Maine sounds good.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

It was a degree hotter here than usual in the afternoon.=( I had to turn on the air conditioner briefly. Today I had elected not to go to the mountains where it is cold and it is over 1,000 miles in height. I cannot imagine 40 degrees Celsius anywhere (India has this temperature according to a newspaper article on global warming). Anyways, I have exercised for 5 days and the previous week it was 4 days on a stationary bicycle. But these aren't easy days for people with schizoaffective disorder or other ailments of depression. I seriously need to find a solution to this heat. The coolest place in the house seems to be downstairs. Predictably I know why the cords are missing. My family will need to buy some new ones. That way I can connect the computer downstairs. One reason we resist turning on the air conditioner is that we have some of the worst electricity bills in the world. Our electric plants need gasoline. The whole Russia problem is causing a crisis for other people. One solution is to install solar panels on the roof. But that won't be a while since it can cost several thousands of dollars.

I also brainstormed a story while trying to be productive. In order to finish the course I am taking online I need to copy the examples and the strategy mentioned by the author (David farland). it's a bad way to learn this way for someone who may have some limitations. But I am willing to do it especially when I am doing nothing. My brother helped me order this book on prose. Unfortunately, I could not find a complete preview, but I did use the google preview which is limited. It talks about prose and poetry. My research suggests it has 80 pages where it talks about prose. The perlego subscription is paying off. it works on a Mac flawlessly. I liked a book that I read a lot that I plan on buying after the next 2 weeks pass. If you buy a prelego subscription you have access to more than 50 poetry books and a similar amount of creative writing books.


----------



## Matchu

I finished wordle in two which is very clever.  Flush etc

then

The fog horn is moaning outside the window - which I ‘adore.’

And I’m awaiting a call from the chief and we’re going to have a super hi-tech 3-way in the management sense, nothing carnal. I suppose I would do if I had to do, a job’s a job and all that.  I’d confess to my wife.

‘Ah, y’know Jim, the MD, now before I say anything else darling, this was a purely business, practical decision…going forward.’

‘euch euch euch, you did what!’

‘He was utterly exhausted, my love.  You know how cruel his wife is..?’

Anyway, fantasy is now overwhelming.  I am waiting for a call from the boss.  Need to remember not to tell him my fantasy.


----------



## ehbowen

Waking up without air conditioning. In Houston. Have A Nice Day.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Mark Twain't

I am in the process of converting my main WIP from present tense to past tense.

Yes @VRanger , you read it correctly. A major proponent of using present tense is converting his novel to past tense!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

I'm packing and readying equipment for my kayaking trip.  Hopefully everything goes great.  Not sure.  My mother, who is an RRT, was exposed on Monday and now has a tickling cough.  She's also an asthmatic who usually has a cough, though.  She was tested negative, but we're taking precautions either way.  We're both vaccinated so all will be well.

The kayaking trip will feature a waterfall and cave.  Might go spelunking, dunno.  It's a long float with some rapids.  We'll just see how it goes.  I'll be incommunicado for the weekend.

Regards,

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

Read over 18 pages of a book I found on perlego and took some notes by highlighting the text. I am thinking if someone owns a Chromebook they should also give it a chance by using the free trial they give you. On Mac you can use dual highlighting text to speech to have the Mac computer read it for you. It is pretty handy for people with disabilities. If you can use text to speech on a chrome book I don't know. For Mac as implied it reads the book to you.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Bloggsworth

Watching cricket...


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Hot.  I no write.  Long time no write.  No cook.  All plants die.  Send help with more beer.  

-Sin


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Relaxing with a tasty adult beverage after writing another 2500 words today.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Today is a church holiday which is called Corpus Cristi where I live. Looks like I won't have to go the mountains yet. It is only when my parents have it rented that we go usually. Exercising one hour.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Went to take out compost.  What do I see next to my burning pile?  Timber Rattlesnake.  "_Good day, sir.  I have no beef with you.  Carry on.  May you have a blessed day._"  I have now decided it is a wonderful day for me to go watch the rest of Obi-Wan and then play...idk...some video game that keeps me far away from venomous snakes.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

@Sinister, I am terrified of snakes. I recently found a snake hole in my vegetable patch .. no Mrs. Snake, you ain't laying no babies there when we have miles of open countryside the other side of my hedge ...


----------



## Sinister

I have now figured out that I have far too many piles of wood and downed trees thanks to the ice storm and tornado.  Apparently, when summer hits that is just too much of a temptation for some snakes.  No thank you.  Lol

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Spent more than 5 hours more or less writing notes and watching videos and rewriting my flash story to address what the feedback said. I already exercised for one hour which allowed me to do more.


----------



## Parabola

Listening to some tunes. Getting ready to watch another episode--because learning the same moral lessons camouflaged as mysticism is just plain fun.


----------



## Sinister

Drinking wine and playing some old favorite songs.  I'm contemplating either doing yardwork now when it is cool or writing my new short story:  "Horror of the Salt and Sea."  It's a working title.  I hate coming up with titles.  Least attractive part of writing in my opinion.  When I was younger, I liked that part best.  Now that I'm older and wiser, I see it's easily the hardest part of writing.

I really should mow and harvest more snap peas.  I do have work to do.  Could even pick Raspberries...  I think I'll have another glass of wine and then, only then, do something worth while.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

It took me a while to come up with a title these last 3 days. Maybe give the character an unusual behavior and put that as your title. Or you could put the wish, want, desire, yearning, of the character or the story goal in the title. I have similar difficulties. I have a title in the workshop that has a character state that they want to remember their childhood. I got that inspiration from my oldest brother who collects vintage video games. That way you don't spoil the plot. Don't hint at the ending or important plot details in the title. Editors dislike it when you do that, since according to them it spoils the surprise.

I am making some progress on my revision. I am trying to answer the questions of my plot and character that was pointed out in the critique.


----------



## Sinister

I don't know.  I don't want to out myself as a pantser, but to be honest I only have a very peripheral map of where I want to go with the story.  Sort of like a skeleton frame that I fill in later?  Sometimes it's the filling that makes the story and the skeleton isn't enough to name the work.  I wonder if I should even bother with the title at this point or wait until I'm finished with it.

-Sin


----------



## BeckyAnime53

I am watching Animal Planet, listening to my YouTube channel while rewriting my first chapter of my nameless story


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

In tons of pain today.  I don't know what's happening anymore.  My health has really gone sideways in a lot of ways.  I want to believe this is just one of my bad phases.  Just wait it out.  What's the worst that could happen, after all?

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

Just finished mowing the yard as the last rays of twilight slowly faded in the west. Now it's Miller Time!


----------



## Theglasshouse

Sinister said:


> In tons of pain today.  I don't know what's happening anymore.  My health has really gone sideways in a lot of ways.  I want to believe this is just one of my bad phases.  Just wait it out.  What's the worst that could happen, after all?
> 
> -Sin


I have seen people go psychiatrists for these reasons. People that have gotten emotional support even though they felt sick. The sickness is the reason they seek couseling and therapy. If feeling pain I urge you to see a doctor to try to find medicine to diminish the pain. I hope your health improves. My aunt would talk to support groups. She has a bit of leukemia. Talking to people who have gone through those similar experiences can help you. She did that as a a way of therapy. She's exceeded expectations for her condition under chemotherapy medicine.


----------



## Sinister

Oh, I'll bring it up on my next follow up, to be sure.  I'm never very far away from my next appointment.  Pain has never (_knock on wood_) bothered me much.  Or maybe it has?  I'm never very sure if I'm enduring a great amount of pain with only occasional complaints or if I'm whining about minimal bouts of light pain.  I have nothing to compare to.  Prolly somewhere in the middle?

But I do appreciate your advice as always.  You've been a constant source of encouragement and sound advice.  And sometimes putting it in print helps me make sense out of it.  

There's not much they can do for my pain, sadly.  Thanks to public outcry no one prescribes conventional pain medication and even if they did, the source of my pain would only be aggravated by it.

To answer a riddle I asked in a different thread, "What words can make a happy man sad and a sad man happy?"  The answer is:  "This too shall pass."

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

They ban it, prosecute those who prescribe it and make it impossible to acquire for the same reason they do this to a lot of drugs.  Purely because they work.  If they can charge for placebos, why introduce working medication?  Because you know who is in pain?  Everyone.  There are so many people in pain that the idea that there is an easy solution that anyone can access runs contrary to all that defines our society.  We're built on suffering, labor and self-deprivation.  If it didn't work, they wouldn't *have* to ban it. 

Having sad that, it is addictive and too much of it can kill you.  First of all, coffee is addictive.  Second of all, too much of anything can kill anyone.  Does this mean that people in need shouldn't be allowed access without shame and scrutiny?  I don't know.  I'm a layman.  Either way, I can't use it even if it were prescribed.

-Sin


----------



## midnightpoet

Trying to put a positive spin on disaster.  Well, talking online with family (my nieces actually) I hadn't talked to in years and they had so much good stuff (kids in college, got good jobs, ect) and compared to them my life sucks bad.  I didn't want to sound whiny or gripey but I think I managed. Of course, I'm still recovering from bypass surgery and wondering which bill not to pay so they shouldn't be too surprised.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

I dislike mailing checks incase for some reason they claim they didn't receive the payment. I assume the envelope has tracking.

Finished writing my flash. I assume many of my old friends are busy or doing something very important just like my brothers are (work).

A distinct fact about Germany that I know that they should be doing in other countries. There is a payment restriction, quota, or limit they can charge you. Depending on the procedure they charge you. It doesn't matter where the doctor graduated.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

That is true. I don't know it happened to my father once when he wanted to pay a bill.


----------



## Parabola

Waking up.


----------



## Parabola

Eating chips, wondering if I'm actually conscious.


----------



## Theglasshouse

So I am studying attitudes because I read a book on writing crafts. With a Perlego subscription, I am investigating to fill a void in knowledge since social psychology textbooks are expensive. I didn't spend much money on the craft book. I used kindle unlimited as a free trial and I am signing up for next month.

I have a lot to do. I don't think I will ever be bored. I am going to quote here a book and the internet:


> 1 . For this exercise , I want you to pick six issues about which your protagonist has a strong opinion . They don’t all have to be about religion or politics , although they can be of course . She could be , for example , an atheist and a libertarian . Those are big , life - defining issues , and yet she also
> has definite ideas about small things , like the best way to cook lasagna , or which actor was the best James Bond ( it was Sean Connery , fight me ) .
> Remember that the surface opinions someone holds likely imply deeper emotional , intellectual , or other psychological work that is going on in their psyche . Are they an atheist because their parents were also , or because their parents were
> evangelicals and they are rebelling , or because they have studied and considered issues of faith and science deeply ? Why might a character care deeply about lasagna recipes ? It could have something to do with their ethnicity , immigrant status , class allegiance , desire to travel , search for some kind of authenticity in their own life , a need for structure , or deep emotional ties to unresolved childhood issues . If you dig deep


If someone has kindle unlimited I recommend 12 rules to follow and break for screenwriting. It's by Julian Huxter. I am digging up information of old psychologists. In a story, anything can happen. One of the exercises mentions attitude which I investigated can manifest as follows. This is me researching my characters:
I did my research and encountered this word (attitude inoculation):
For example, *imagine you are the parent of a young boy and want to do everything you can to help him resist the peer pressure to smoke that he may encounter one day*. One thing you could do to help is to facilitate attitude inoculation.


> Cognitive Component​The cognitive component of attitudes refers to the beliefs, thoughts, and attributes that we would associate with an object. It is the opinion or belief segment of an attitude. It refers to that part of attitude which is related in general knowledge of a person.
> 
> Typically these come to light in generalities or stereotypes, such as ‘all babies are cute’, ‘smoking is harmful to health’ etc.





> Affective Component​Affective component is the emotional or feeling segment of an attitude.
> It is related to the statement which affects another person.
> It deals with feelings or emotions that are brought to the surface about something, such as fear or hate. Using the above example, someone might have the attitude that they love all babies because they are cute or that they hate smoking because it is harmful to health.
> Behavioral Component​Behavior component of an attitude consists of a person’s tendencies to behave’in a particular way toward an object_._ It refers to that part of attitude which reflects the intention of a person in the short-run or long run.
> Using the above example, the behavioral attitude maybe- ‘I cannot wait to kiss the baby’, or ‘we better keep those smokers out of the library, etc.



I truly think psychology is a good way to add characterization to a character. I can imagine a character better with this theory. The above is what I meant that it would depict characters better, but at the same time, it wastes a lot of time. So that is what I have been doing and is what I did today.

Keep in mind I have gaps in knowledge to learn. But this is the beginning of my research.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

I'm two glasses of Shiraz deep.  I'm sore to my core.  Shoveling and swinging a mattock is not gentle to my back.  Not to mention that on the 25th I was in Nashville.  I went book shopping at McKay's.  They had no Vandermeer novels.  -_-   Then I ate at a Hotpot restaurant.  I went to Game Terminal which is a geek bar with nearly two-hundred pinball machines and nearly that number of arcade cabinets.  The cabinets are free, the pinball games take tokens.  They even had a Krull arcade game.  Loved it.  Drank their version of an Old Fashioned which they called "The Contra".

After that I went to Trader Joe's to get more coffee and the very bottle of Shiraz I'm nursing now.  It's the perfect potion to recoup from a hard day's work.  I feel like writing, but we'll see.  

-Sin


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## PrairieHostage

After taking Lil Cat for a walk and my niece for a drive, it's me time. I'm starting to watch the tv series The Terminal List. May get to the gym, bit more n' likely will punt that to tomorrow.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I signed up for prowriting aid finally (was using a free trial on my new mac). I might take a class using the creative live subscription I use. A person who graduated from Yale university uploaded the class. It's better than the other ones I have found so far judging by a transcript. I think my biggest challenge is characterization. I finished reading a science book. My plans are to pick up one or two books of science and pick up a book to read that takes place in caves.

They forced to me go with them on the house located on the mountain areas. I honestly feel happier at home. I know my mother wants company though.

I think I have lost some weight since my family at grandmother's house has said so. They always visit her.


----------



## Parabola

Exploring the theme of decay.


----------



## Matchu

Another thing, 

I actually knew a rich guy once.   

All he did was wobble from his kitchen into a room containing a giant monitor screen and count all of his investments on the screen.  What sort of a  life is that?  The alternative would be maybe one of those bicycle insects and that would be worse, although you would own a £10 000 bicycle


----------



## Parabola

Matchu said:


> Another thing,
> 
> I actually knew a rich guy once.
> 
> All he did was wobble from his kitchen into a room containing a giant monitor screen and count all of his investments on the screen.  What sort of a  life is that?  The alternative would be maybe one of those bicycle insects and that would be worse, although you would own a £10 000 bicycle



Replace monitor screen with a tv hooked up to hidden cameras, getting all the juicy small town gossip? Why leave your house? Palace intrigue ftw.


----------



## PiP

Preparing a wine picnic to take to the beach ...


----------



## Matchu

Parabola said:


> Replace monitor screen with a tv hooked up to hidden cameras, getting all the juicy small town gossip? Why leave your house? Palace intrigue ftw.



Excellent, a thoroughly excellent post.  You are my favourite person since waking up (asides from my carer/wife)


----------



## Parabola

Matchu said:


> Excellent, a thoroughly excellent post.  You are my favourite person since waking up (asides from my carer/wife)



Something about you makes me suspicious. Hell, I'll take anything to alleviate the boredom.


----------



## Matchu

Parabola said:


> Something about you makes me suspicious. Hell, I'll take anything to alleviate the boredom.


No, I’m only being nice.  I have to catch a couple of hours sleep before work.  See you - (unless yr dangerous, unhinged & nearby obvs x)


----------



## Parabola

"I have to catch a couple hours of sleep* _winks_

Say no more. Enjoy your _sleep_. 

PS "Only being nice" makes me even more suspicious. You play me like a fiddle, and the music is death metal mixed with jazz.


----------



## Sinister

So...Cannabis is incredibly enhanced by the presence of Strawberry Ice Cream on a Waffle Cone and Monty Python.  I mean...that makes sense.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Preparing to move into Matchu's place since he "basically" invited me. 

"Uh, I was just being poli--"

_shoulders his way in_

Great, anyway, I'll take the couch...just beware of my midnight fridge raiding. God I'm such a foodie.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Writing in the new project. Quite a bit darker at the outset than my last two books, but at least I added a trickster character to cheer things up a bit.


----------



## Parabola

Thinking of a new thread. It's an addiction, really.


----------



## Matchu

workplace post, deleted


----------



## ehbowen

I just got home from Minute Maid Park. Five rows behind the home dugout. Astros over KC 5-2!


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Studying echo chambers. Why do I do this to myself? Because deep down it makes me randy.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Letting my thoughts drift, if that could be considered an action.


----------



## Parabola

Unwinding because my head hurts.


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

I'm watching "Big Trouble in Little China," editing the works I assembled today, and nursing a migraine with caffeinated beverages.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Jacob Michael Peter Welch

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Status quo; it looks like I'm going to be a night owl again.


I feel this in my soul.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Looking up Day on the Green videos on YouTube, remembering my flaming youth


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Sinister

Sobering up after a week.  I did not miss this.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

I bought a bunch of books on syntax, sentence composing, and anything that would help for understanding how to write better. The syntax books have exercises and are used in colleges. Bought a book on how to describe in paperback. I think it will help me how to describe paintings and pictures. Roadscribe pointed out that I may need more work in that area of writing. I am open to feedback to people who have read my stories before. What is wrong with the writing of the sentence structure? The second story in my signature has long sentences. That's my main worry. I edited it with Hemingway, the software. I rewrote the long sentences and made them short.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Theglasshouse said:


> I bought a bunch of books on syntax, sentence composing, and anything that would help for understanding how to write better. The syntax books have exercises and are used in colleges. Bought a book on how to describe in paperback. I think it will help me how to describe paintings and pictures. Roadscribe pointed out that I may need more work in that area of writing. I am open to feedback to people who have read my stories before. What is wrong with the writing of the sentence structure? The second story in my signature has long sentences. That's my main worry. I edited it with Hemingway, the software. I rewrote the long sentences and made them short.


Short sentences have their place, and Hemingway himself is a master, but for us mere mortals we need to mix it up. The best way to hear how your words sound inside a reader's head is to read it out loud.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Hello C.K. Johnston. Thanks for your kind response and for giving an opinion. I do read the sentences aloud. Maybe if I study syntax it will become less tedious to write sentences. That is maybe I could write them clearer. I use many resources. I for example, tend to use text to speech and to read aloud. Now I just purchased software to find the most complex of sentences. Maybe the style is also to blame. When writing stories writing descriptions are an area, I need to improve. That is the feedback varies greatly too. Eternal green gives good critiques IMO since he's a good proofreader. I've seen his critiques. He spots things I can't spot. I notice when I use a book by Killgallon on sentence composing, I can write more visually. All I need is to have a book in hand and imitate the sentences. However, my observation skills are bad. This makes the description more difficult to write. I bought a book that explains some things. I had it on kindle.  Since I have some processing disabilities according to people here, I give them the benefit of the doubt since they are the readers and critics. I rewrite as I read aloud. Too bad engineers haven't developed a synthetic voice that mimics human speech. If the voice were processed in the human mind as if real human voices that would be the best way to proofread. Sometimes I get hoarse from reading aloud too much. That makes me commit mistakes.  Chris Miller would tell me about that strategy. I constantly do so now. Thanks for the suggested advice. I have read the story many times. It might be a style issue.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Procrastinating, my favorite hobby.


----------



## Parabola

Just finishing up a "character poem."


----------



## S.T. Ranger

Ma'am said:


> I mean right now. What are you doing? :smile2:



Steeling myself to go to work on a very hot day, doing something I'd rather not be doing.

And looking at the various threads of this forum, hoping to find threads that can help me decide whether to self-publish the novel I am currently working on or to go the traditional publishing route.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Listening to music. I ordered some syntax and sentence composition books (they have practice exercises and activities to do). My books will arrive in 2 weeks. Then hopefully when these do, I will make fewer mistakes. I don't like to reread aloud a lot. I do for short stories. I am trying to master the language. Previously, paragraph composition was the problem I solved. Sentence composition is what I want to learn next. If I am conscious of the rules, of the language, I think I will commit fewer mistakes. Also, I might borrow books on kindle unlimited. I liked what I read of when the forests meet the stars. But reading an alien's personality can be a tad bit boring. But I do like the plot.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Literally just woke up. Coffee cup, cat on lap.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Theglasshouse

I may try those ideas out myself. My other computer is very slow. It's outdated for today's applications. That being said, it has lasted a lot of years. I use it for printing.


----------



## Parabola

Trying to think of the line I had for Jason's character (it was meant to go in the actual book). It helped to "sum up" the darker turn his character takes.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Theglasshouse said:


> I may try those ideas out myself. My other computer is very slow. It's outdated for today's applications. That being said, it has lasted a lot of years. I use it for printing.



I bought this refurbished Mac Book Pro in 2008, and I'm still using it. I was using an old PC I bought brand new back in '98 as an MP3 machine/player in my studio, and that died a year ago.


A.C.


----------



## Parabola

Gearing up for another speed run. If I procrastinate too much, the motivation will disappear just like that.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am thinking I didn't know how to research the description of places, people, and things. I bought a book. It is on its way here. It's on effective writing. It says that description can be researched by searching the internet or anywhere for facts. Before I would look at blogs, people's personal experiences, and so on. So I plan to use this to revise my current work in progress. I am interested in facts about forests since it is the setting. So I will search for facts about well-known forests or species of trees so I can achieve the level of detail I need. I admit I never searched for facts about something. Then it says sensory details we can use to expand the description. I also bought the book since it mentions clustering. That could be an indirect way of describing. I am curious since some writers use clustering to help with the logical arrangement of sentences in paragraphs. It's more work. But by doing this, I might think up some more unique details of what I am trying to describe. Which is positive. I am interested to see how I do when people give feedback on those specific parts of the story I work on.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Mark Twain't

Swearing, lots and lots of swearing


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Drinking wine and watching three turkey hens with about two dozen chicks eating under my pole mounted bird feeders.

I love my life.


A.C.


----------



## Sinister

I'm sipping on cold gin, KISS-style.  Waiting for brie to warm up to have with some red grapes.  Waiting for Red Dead Redemption II to finish downloading.  Thinking about smoking my pipe.

I've been writing on my WIP and I'm trying to populate the book with characters, the more bizarre the better.  I'm trying to work in a character now, (physiologically)based on Carel Struycken.  I've met with mixed results.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

What’s the setting of your WIP?


----------



## Parabola

Sinister said:


> I'm sipping on cold gin, KISS-style.  Waiting for brie to warm up to have with some red grapes.  Waiting for Red Dead Redemption II to finish downloading.  Thinking about smoking my pipe.
> 
> I've been writing on my WIP and I'm trying to populate the book with characters, the more bizarre the better.  I'm trying to work in a character now, (physiologically)based on Carel Struycken.  I've met with mixed results.
> 
> -Sin



Every time you write about your life, it sounds delicious.


----------



## Sinister

I've been very fortunate in a lot of ways.  But I also live in a hamster cage.  It's a cool one though.  It'll all come tumbling down someday, I'm sure.  It'll either fall in on my head or I'll have escaped.  We'll see.  Till then, I'm gonna live it up, though.  

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Well, regardless of what happens, just save me some butter-glazed shrimp pancakes or whatever delicacy you have at your fingertips.


----------



## Sinister

Well, it's actually Slow-cooker Spicy Italian Beef hoagies with Elotes on the side today.  I'll make extra, though.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I've now gone 4700 consecutive days without killing someone with a forktruck. 

A.C.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

This dadgum fly has 1500 square feet to choose from and it wants the space between me and my computer screen.


----------



## Sinister

Just cleared about 1 lb of hair off my floor.  I just vacuumed three days ago.  If a roommate were responsible for that sacrilege I'd throw them out and prolly prosecute them for vandalism.  1 lb, I kid you not.  I've had pets that weigh less than that.  Granted this is the combined work of one cat, two chihuahuas and a labrador...but damn.

-Sin


----------



## Sinister

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> What’s the setting of your WIP?


Sorry, just now saw your post, Aaron.  It's set in Bombay Beach, Cali, near the Salton Sea.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

I've just wasted the last hour trying to login to my google account on my husband's laptop so I could access Google Docs. Nope, Mr. G refused to play nice and kept sending me notifications to my Samsung phone. Apparently I had to select YES to access my account on a new device in the notification which would have been fine if i could find the piggin' notification. Eventually, I spotted the pop up and pounced.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> I've been writing on my WIP and I'm trying to populate the book with characters, the more bizarre the better.  I'm trying to work in a character now, (physiologically)based on Carel Struycken.  I've met with mixed results.
> 
> -Sin



Later on, in the shop setting of my series, here's some of the characters Chris (and the reader) get to know. Perhaps this'll help you.

Gregg (as as they call him, Greg-g-g-g-g-g-g), late 50's, average height, balding, a few rotten teeth. Barely functioning alcoholic (or, as they say, Gregaholic). Loves to tell made up tales about his younger days to compensate for the emptiness his life currently has. Sour personality. Accident prone, and always blames things on everyone else. If he doesn't get things his way, yells and has a tantrum. Smells like coffee and cigarettes. 

Kenton: Tall, broad shouldered African-American. Larger than life personality and charming smile. Former walk-on/scholarship football player for University of Nebraska unti a freak accident in practice ended his playing career. Bounced around from job to job before getting hired here. Sardonic sense of humor. Openly refers to caucasians as "saltines."

James AKA "Flakey"; Slightly taller than average, shoulder length dark hair, goatee. Always smells like sandalwood and patchouli. Openly admits to smoking weed and hash (book setting, cannabis is still illegal). Always saying inappropriate things trying to be funny, so is always in trouble at work and the subject of numerous HR investigations and suspensions. Tries to come across as a student of Zen Buddhist, but is actually a closet racist. Was a veteran of combat operations in SE Asia in the early 70's, and mentally never recovered. 

Bryson: Late 30's, slightly overweight, short dark curly hair. Typical frat boy mentality that never matured. Has tendency to (and mastered the art of) insulting in a plausible-denial manner. 

Linda: Early 50's, but looks late 20's. Long dyed blonde hair, bood job. Works out. Tries to do as little as possible at work while looking for younger guys with money to date. Thinks men are nothing more than play things for her to use and discard whenever she grows tired of them. 

"Sister" June:  Tall and big widowed African-American woman in her early 60's. Very spiritual and religious. Acts like a "work mom" to a lot of the younger guys at work, who look up to her. Heavily involved in her church's outreach program with troubled teens. Despite her mild motherly demeanor, is a very confident and aggressive (yet safe and responsible) driver on a forklift.

Jeremy: Tall, blond, handsome, well groomed. Arrogant, narcissist, and tries to come across as a lady's man. Treats the shop like its a singles bar, going from one short term relationship to short term relationship. Preys on newer female temps and new-hires since they're not aware of his reputation. Has a temper, and is vengeful.  Later gets called "Germy" behind his back. 


These are just a few. Hope this helps getting the creative juices flowing.


A.C.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Sometimes tv shows have some interesting characters. I've watched some episodes of seven deadly sins which is a Colombian tv series that is drama. Anyway, worth seeing for entertainment and inspiration. It's worth noting you might need to check if they have some English dubs.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## PiP

Hiding from the Grandkids and their friends while I take a quiet moment to try and write. … but it’s tooooooo hot to think


----------



## Foxee

Trying to put my desk in order and also my mind. My desk might have a chance at least.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Writing and using kindle unlimited to read books on what I want to learn and for reading anything else.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PiP said:


> Hiding from the Grandkids and their friends while I take a quiet moment to try and write. … but it’s tooooooo hot to think



This is why I have an unattached garage with its own central heat and air, internet and wifi, (beer) fridge and microwave, and I possess all the keys to the door locks.. AND the garage door openers  (on my avatar picture, you can see one of them hanging off the back of the tractor's slow vehicle triangle on the right of me)
Plus a few cases of soup, popcorn, and water. I can run and hide for days... or until I need to use the bathroom, whichever comes first.  Wifey would NOT permit me to have a bathroom out there, despite my original floor plans for one. 


A.C.


----------



## Theglasshouse

At grandmother's house. When I return I will study continue studying syntax. It helps add variety to sentences, which is one reason to study it. It helps to structure the sentences properly, which is the other reason I have been dedicating some time to it.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Remembering the good old days when punching keys for too long would make the computer beep beep!


----------



## Joker

Just finished putting air in my two cars. Went through two 10V fuses on my old 2000 Civic...


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Hatchback?

A.C.
Proud owner of a 2005 Civic coupe


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Hatchback?
> 
> A.C.
> Proud owner of a 2005 Civic coupe



Sedan. Clover Green.


----------



## Parabola

Do I unleash the full weight of my Ti snark or somehow manage to drop myself with a deer rifle? Every day that question begins with a coin toss. Yes--I've been quite lucky or unlucky depending on your perspective.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> somehow manage to drop myself with a deer rifle?



Unless there's some sorta reference I'm not aware of, I find this to be troublesome. Are you OK?


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Unless there's some sorta reference I'm not aware of, I find this to be troublesome. Are you OK?



Sorry, my sense of humor is a little strange. Don't mind me lol.


----------



## plottdog

I'm at my grandma's house on vacation. Today I'm going to a memorial service for my uncle Rick who passed away earlier this year due to stomach cancer. Rest in peace, Rick.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> Sorry, my sense of humor is a little strange. Don't mind me lol.


Understand. Mine can be a bit weird, too (night shift shop rat. My humor can be quite inappropriate). But as someone who's lost his only brother to suicide by gun, and lately has had to talk someone down from doing the same thing, reading stuff like that rockets the red flag up the pole instantaneously..


A.C.


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Understand. Mine can be a bit weird, too (night shift shop rat. My humor can be quite inappropriate). But as someone who's lost his only brother to suicide by gun, and lately has had to talk someone down from doing the same thing, reading stuff like that rockets the red flag up the pole instantaneously..
> 
> 
> A.C.



Yeah sorry. Seems you get it, but just to restate historically my humor is a bit on the macabre side. I always assume people take my stuff tongue in cheek. For what it's worth, I don't even own a gun.


----------



## Sinister

Just scrubbed the whole house down.  The dogs hate it when I do that.  Idk why they take it so personal.  It's almost like they took pride in how grimy they can make my house and get offended that I should undo all their hard work.

-Sin


----------



## PiP

Packing suitcases. We return to Portugal today after nearly a month in France with our French family. Feeling sad. Won’t be wearing mascara today….. too many tears.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Watching the sun rise as I watch about two dozen turkeys eat under the homemade bird feeders. That reminds me... three hanging feeders are empty. I can wait until the turkeys leave to go fill them.


----------



## Sinister

Repotted my Oncidium.  I don't know how it'll take to the new media and pot.  I refuse to repot my Phal, because it's still in bloom.  The Oncidium has accordion leaves.  I guess I better fire up my humidifier.

I have only four orchids.  Disgraceful.  You'd never know I used to make a living in the meristematic micropropigation of monopodial and sympodial epiphytes.  Time makes fools of us all...

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

It's August, and I'm working on the playlist for my Christmas/Holiday special for not only my internet radio station (that'll run Dec. 24th through the 26th), but also putting one together for somebody else, too. Trying to determine of the 1600+ holiday songs in my music library of which 1000 to use, and how set up each segment so the listeners won't be hearing back to back versions of _Oh, Holy Night, Silent Night, Silver Bells, Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer,_ and a few others. I'm amazed on how many different versions of Wizzard's _I Wish It Could Christmas Everyday_ I have. I guess more people have recorded it than I realized. That, and The Pogue's _Fairytale Of New York_, but I'm keen on the original of that one, so that's the only one I play.

William Shatner has a Christmas album out, if you didn't know. Be afraid. Be *very* afraid.....


A.C.


----------



## ehbowen

Section 133, row 29, seat 1, with my Dad and his friends from Honor Flight Houston. I'm here as his guest. Unfortunately, Astros are not looking good as of the top of the 5th...


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

ehbowen said:


> Section 133, row 29, seat 1, with my Dad and his friends from Honor Flight Houston. I'm here as his guest. Unfortunately, Astros are not looking good as of the top of the 5th...


I used to live down the street from that place, off Buffalo Speedway!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> Section 133, row 29, seat 1, with my Dad and his friends from Honor Flight Houston. I'm here as his guest. Unfortunately, Astros are not looking good as of the top of the 5th...



Put the wild card race a wee bit closer and interesting now, didn't it?

Says the guy who's club is something like two seasons away from seeing the postseason.


A.C.


----------



## Parabola

About to unwind to my "secret shame" tv show, we all have them...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Reading a book on style that might explain how to improve my style. I have E. B. White's book but this overthrew it as the king of the books on the subject of style.






						Performing Prose: The Study and Practice of Style in Composition - Kindle edition by Holcomb, Chris, Killingsworth, M. Jimmie. Reference Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.
					


Performing Prose: The Study and Practice of Style in Composition - Kindle edition by Holcomb, Chris, Killingsworth, M. Jimmie. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Performing Prose: The...




					www.amazon.com
				




I read about 64 pages of it so far and feel enlightened. I hope kent jacobs doesn't mind me saying this but this book gave the same suggestion he gave me earlier of keeping a notebook and page number on authors who specialize in style.

I am planning after I arrive home tomorrow to get something that will help with describing, and this book. It has exercises on style. It might be kindle friendly. By this, I mean I hope I can get my highlights.

I plan to read some nonfiction books to describe my story's setting. Anyway, the book covers flow as well. Just in case people here don't think I have flow it gives a number of suggestions under readability.

I have been stuck here for almost a week because people have been lazy with regards to constructing the house. They are now putting up the doors. (I am on the mountain yet again)

I still plan on getting the microphone, but that will be after they stop taking me on trips to this mountain where they are building the house. The stylebook suggests, for example, to narrate action to use verbs and verbs to indicate movement and more. Each part of speech has a unique contribution to make to the sentence.

There's a chapter on imagery inside the book I have been talking about.

It can be found on the internet archive which is where I have been reading it from.

It's also jargonless.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Just incase Yumi Koizumi is interested, I did some research on my own. But research should be done independently.
Ok I did some research. According to speechware, they have a microphone compatible with google voice typing, dragon, and mac. It's expensive so it will have to wait. It's called Speechware Mike Keyboard. It's superior to their other products and is at a price of 240 which isn't chump change since I am currently not working.  I will sell the microphone I have since the one I want to buy is compatible with both PC and macs. But to do so I might have to wait until they finish building the house and sell my microphone at a loss. For those interested in investing in microphones I have used speechware products and there are good. I previously owned a 6 in 1 table mike which I sold. Unfortunately, they don't have recorders. I think for dragon anywhere you need a recorder or device that is compatible. Those are the sort of people who use iPhones I think because they need them, but I am not so sure. I think it is compatible with dragon anywhere but you need either dragon for that. (which version I don't know)









						SpeechWare USB KeyboardMike
					


World's first Desktop microphone to attach to keyboard or monitor. Identical performance as the award-winning TableMikes and TravelMikes under the Blue LED mode for normal range dictation, but also in the smallest possible portable format. The absence of the Green LED mode for long-range...





					www.speechware-store.com
				




Also, I am considering some copyediting classes in December or March. Most likely in March since that is the month I was born and since my little brother comes in January. I sometimes ask family members to bring something to me since they charge too much money on tariffs to bring a microphone for example.

I have been meaning to try Coursera.

I am going to do some reading later in the internet archive. I probably will read Flowers for Algernon.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

Theglasshouse said:


> Just incase Yumi Koizumi is interested, I did some research on my own. But research should be done independently.
> Ok I did some research. According to speechware, they have a microphone compatible with google voice typing, dragon, and mac. It's expensive so it will have to wait. It's



I'm writing a speech to text application now, and it really isn't hard. I want it to do recorded speech, as on that end I have lots of high end equipment portable and in my podcast studio. I wrote my first step, which was a converter for MP3 files to make them WAV. That is because that is the format the M$.NET world wants them in, and my portable recorder makes MP3s...

More details on the apps soon. Thanks for the link to the microphone. DNS will accept recorded files for transcription. Any microphone with dynamic range will work great with DNS. It's just the crappy mics out there that have no dynamic range, the frequencies appear to all have the same volume, which is what makes DNS confused.



P.S. They get mixed ratings *on Amazon*...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Edited since I made a mistake in a sentence. I wasn't comparing speechmike with specchware products.

I currently own a philips lfh 3500: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009DHMLEE/?tag=writingforu0c-20
It rarely makes a mistake with people talking in the background. So it has excellent noise cancellation. I dislike multitasking by switching from a computer to a mac.
It has excellent reviews. It just doesn't work for the mac. The one I used to own was a six-in-1 table mike. I didn't know I was going to own a mac and find myself in this situation and sold it to take a very bad screenwriting class that taught me nothing on how to write a screenplay (for 200). The one in the link is supposedly better, but there are no reviews. I like the company. In my experience, anything that isn't a table mike has bad reviews from users regarding speechware. It's anecdotal at best what I am saying. If this microphone is better which no one knows really, it might be worth the risk. I'll take a chance because of my previous consumer experience. By experience is based on web-based apps and not dragon. I got dragon late since a microphone and dragon is very expensive. I would say 97% of what I say is accurate with dragon and Philips speech mike of the same brand. I mentioned in the previous post (keyboard mike). No Philips product works on the mac because of user reviews. In any case, they claim the keyboard mic is better than six in one table mike. But with no user reviews to back it up I don't know what to believe.

You could always check knowbrainer (the forum). However, to be fair they profit from speechware chiefly. I think they are unbiased because they sold me the six in one table mike. They swear by speechware. You can also check their forums for reviews. However, as said you need to look for a consensus from different users and websites. Speechware is dedicated to dictation though. That's what their company specializes in. They have reviews in PC magazine I think. I know for sure mac magazines have reviews of their products. Knowbrainer has very little information regarding mac. The users talk a lot about dragon 15 and how various microphones perform. The recorders I saw 2 years ago that held the top position were olympus. Their quality varies. I am sort of biased since I have had bad experiences with olympus products that aren't made for dictation. It's worth noting these weren't made for dictation, and that these were normal recorders that weren't made for interacting with dragon 15. I think that's why I distrusted that brand.

Well, if you find a good solution that works for mac please tell me when researching if you find one by chance. Likewise, if I find a recorder by luck I will inform you. I think it's worth investigating Philips and researching what the users have to say. They have a huge range of products that are recorders. But I haven't done that research on recorders to claim they are very good. I just trust the brand based on speechmike.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

Theglasshouse said:


> I currently own a philips lfh 3500: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009DHMLEE/?tag=writingforu0c-20
> It rarely makes a mistake with people talking in the background. So it has excellent noise cancellation.


I found review material on Philips LFH and SMP series mics *here*. On Amazon the LFH3500 *here*, with a negative comment/user experience being: 


> "The only drawback, and this does irritate me, is the Philips control program that you need to install in order to really effectively use the microphone. It is slightly glitchy, but only slightly on my Windows 10 core i7 machine. It also keeps trying to update itself for the Internet, and try as hard as I can I cannot disable that feature. That irritates me."


Have no way of knowing that tis is still valid, but they have a large line of products.


----------



## Theglasshouse

That's partly true because it always asks for an update. But it isn't glitchy. It actually works. It needs dragon. It used to work for google voice typing. For otter I tried it and it didn't perform so well. If you decide to own dragon 15 this one works. You do need the speech controls or it will be less accurate. I own a very inferior core. I own an i3 quad (think this is the name of the core) core windows 10 machine. That person is lying. I do have the Philips control program installed on my computer.

The 3rd one with a dark color on that list is the one I own. It matches the amazon listing. The price sometimes fluctuates to 300 dollars.If ordering on amazon don't buy insurance since the policy is useless. It only works if it falls. Mine has lasted to 2 years so far. I know though you are looking for a recorder.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

I can't help but wonder how fast I would be typing now if I had been doing software lessons and not writing a speech to text converter... That kind of thinking isn't healthy for the project, is my guess...


----------



## ehbowen

Just finished watching the live stream of Judith Durham's state memorial service, from Australia, in Texas...started 4 am local time. I'm a big fan of The Seekers.


----------



## Bloggsworth

WAITING FOR THE ROOFER TO COME AND FIND MY LEAK!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Started my new hours tonight. Closer to a "true" third shift. Of course first night back from a long holiday weekend is pure chaos. I survived, and now I'm having a beer and going over the notes from my mentor on _God Bless Small Town, USA._


----------



## Bloggsworth

He came, diagnosed a split in the zinc flashing, returning tomorrow morning with the fix...


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

Theglasshouse said:


> Edited since I made a mistake in a sentence. I wasn't comparing speechmike with specchware products.
> 
> I currently own a philips lfh 3500: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009DHMLEE/?tag=writingforu0c-20
> It rarely makes a mistake with people talking in the background. So it has excellent noise cancellation. I dislike multitasking by switching from a computer to a mac.
> It has excellent reviews. It just doesn't work for the mac. The one I used to own was a six-in-1 table mike. I didn't know I was going to own a mac and find myself in this situation and sold it to take a very bad screenwriting class that taught me nothing on how to write a screenplay (for 200). The one in the link is supposedly better, but there are no reviews. I like the company. In my experience, anything that isn't a table mike has bad reviews from users regarding speechware. It's anecdotal at best what I am saying. If this microphone is better which no one knows really, it might be worth the risk. I'll take a chance because of my previous consumer experience. By experience is based on web-based apps and not dragon. I got dragon late since a microphone and dragon is very expensive. I would say 97% of what I say is accurate with dragon and Philips speech mike of the same brand. I mentioned in the previous post (keyboard mike). No Philips product works on the mac because of user reviews. In any case, they claim the keyboard mic is better than six in one table mike. But with no user reviews to back it up I don't know what to believe.
> 
> You could always check knowbrainer (the forum). However, to be fair they profit from speechware chiefly. I think they are unbiased because they sold me the six in one table mike. They swear by speechware. You can also check their forums for reviews. However, as said you need to look for a consensus from different users and websites. Speechware is dedicated to dictation though. That's what their company specializes in. They have reviews in PC magazine I think. I know for sure mac magazines have reviews of their products. Knowbrainer has very little information regarding mac. The users talk a lot about dragon 15 and how various microphones perform. The recorders I saw 2 years ago that held the top position were olympus. Their quality varies. I am sort of biased since I have had bad experiences with olympus products that aren't made for dictation. It's worth noting these weren't made for dictation, and that these were normal recorders that weren't made for interacting with dragon 15. I think that's why I distrusted that brand.
> 
> Well, if you find a good solution that works for mac please tell me when researching if you find one by chance. Likewise, if I find a recorder by luck I will inform you. I think it's worth investigating Philips and researching what the users have to say. They have a huge range of products that are recorders. But I haven't done that research on recorders to claim they are very good. I just trust the brand based on speechmike.


That 3500 looks really good, used ones are 100, but I don't think I can stare a used microphone in the face... Kind of like used underwear or toilet paper... But of course I don't think twice of sleeping on someone else's bed or in their bathtub when I go in to a hotel...

The file to text app is running, but I don't really have a great way to test it, and I'm trying to find a way to have it learn my vocabulary. AI is the usual tool for this. But right now it isn't a AI application, just simply using a speech to text algorithm built into Windows.

It works fine for generic stuff, but I haven't seen how fast it can go, or how much enunciation I have to do in order for it to properly transcribe. I need to add to its grammar larger words, but the API is meant for someone to enter a command and then have that command executed. It's so bizarre that dictation and transcription are complete after thoughts with these libraries...


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Experiencing record-breaking temperatures here and rolling blackouts. Our power just went out and it’s 106 here at 6:28 pm. At least we are stocked up on cold beer.


----------



## Pamelyn Casto

Just admiring Michelle Whittyaker's "Our Quarantine Story." That one surprised me. And got to me. Oh, to be able to write like that. (I found her poem at poets.org)


----------



## Theglasshouse

Yumi Koizumi said:


> That 3500 looks really good, used ones are 100, but I don't think I can stare a used microphone in the face... Kind of like used underwear or toilet paper... But of course I don't think twice of sleeping on someone else's bed or in their bathtub when I go in to a hotel...
> 
> The file to text app is running, but I don't really have a great way to test it, and I'm trying to find a way to have it learn my vocabulary. AI is the usual tool for this. But right now it isn't a AI application, just simply using a speech to text algorithm built into Windows.
> 
> It works fine for generic stuff, but I haven't seen how fast it can go, or how much enunciation I have to do in order for it to properly transcribe. I need to add to its grammar larger words, but the API is meant for someone to enter a command and then have that command executed. It's so bizarre that dictation and transcription are complete after thoughts with these libraries...


If you can find one used that is in good condition and 2 years from having been opened, it could be worth it. But there are so many different models going back to October 2012. Unfortunately finding one in such a condition sounds impossible unless the seller somehow allows you to return it and gives you a warranty and claims that it is recently opened.

I heard amazon warehouse isn't bad but you'll want to investigate further.

I found this link. He says the tablemike 3 in -1 is good enough for mac.






						Buying guide: Microphones for speech recognition
					


Here's an overview of the different types of microphones you can use with speech recognition software, how they work, and what might be the best mic for the way you work.





					www.macworld.com
				




This seems like the perfect article for me since it applies to mac.

Depending on the funds I get I might get a boomc which is in the article. It's used by many professionals in various industries. Anything under 200 dollars doesn't get charged with taxes.

edit:
boomc has a terrible rating on amazon. I will settle for the original microphone I sold which is going to look bad when I tell my brothers to bring it.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

Theglasshouse said:


> If you can find one used that is in good condition and 2 years from having been opened, it could be worth it. But there are so many different models going back to October 2012. Unfortunately finding one in such a condition sounds impossible unless the seller somehow allows you to return it and gives you a warranty and claims that it is recently opened.
> 
> I heard amazon warehouse isn't bad but you'll want to investigate further.
> 
> I found this link. He says the tablemike 3 in -1 is good enough for mac.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buying guide: Microphones for speech recognition
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an overview of the different types of microphones you can use with speech recognition software, how they work, and what might be the best mic for the way you work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.macworld.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This seems like the perfect article for me since it applies to mac.
> 
> Depending on the funds I get I might get a boomc which is in the article. It's used by many professionals in various industries. Anything under 200 dollars doesn't get charged with taxes.
> 
> edit:
> boomc has a terrible rating on amazon. I will settle for the original microphone I sold which is going to look bad when I tell my brothers to bring it.


This is always the deal. Since a seller can say anything they want without accountability, they can just post whatever they feel like.

And odds are they're going to post whatever they feel like to get some more money. 

Now that Amazon is becoming eBay, things are far worse.

:-(


----------



## Parabola

Just got done walking around the cul-de-sac. Some older lady said "Hello" from right behind me on a bicycle, a split second later whizzing by me. Scared the hell out me tbh.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> Just got done walking around the cul-de-sac. Some older lady said "Hello" from right behind me on a bicycle, a split second later whizzing by me. Scared the hell out me tbh.



Proper etiquette should've been for her to say "on your left/right" as well.  But I'm one of _those_ kinda bicyclists....


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Wifey's step grandsprouts are here. They l-l-l-o-o-o-v-v-v-e-e-e to make up the DIY critter and bird feed mixes, so I just line up the different feed types (sunflower seeds, cracked corn, scratch feeds, whole corn, shelled and in shell peanuts() give them the mixing pails and containers and let them go to town. They just finished 35 gallons of the critter mix, and are now working on the birdfeeder mix (sunflower seeds, safflower, shelled peanuts, cracked corn). Oh, the enthusiasm and exploited labor two energetic high schoolers...


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Wifey's step grandsprouts are here. They l-l-l-o-o-o-v-v-v-e-e-e to make up the DIY critter and bird feed mixes, so I just line up the different feed types (sunflower seeds, cracked corn, scratch feeds, whole corn, shelled and in shell peanuts() give them the mixing pails and containers and let them go to town. They just finished 35 gallons of the critter mix, and are now working on the birdfeeder mix (sunflower seeds, safflower, shelled peanuts, cracked corn). Oh, the enthusiasm and exploited labor two energetic high schoolers...


I heard safflower is a good bird supplement because the squirrels hate it. Any truth to that?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Yumi Koizumi said:


> I heard safflower is a good bird supplement because the squirrels hate it. Any truth to that?



Yes, which is why I use it in my feeder mixes and not my critter mix. Also, black birds hate it, too, which is another reason why  use it in my feeder mixes.  If I can keep the black birds and squirrels on the ground and away from the feeders, then I call that a success. 

A.C.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Yes, which is why I use it in my feeder mixes and not my critter mix.


Sorry, I got confused and thought there was just bird mix involved.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

@Yumi Koizumi 

My not-so-secret DIY critter mix is:
15 quarts of whole corn (molasses corn when available) kernels
15 quarts of cracked corn
15 quarts of scratch feed
15 quarts of sunflower seeds
15 pounds of in-shell peanuts
15 pounds of shelled peanuts

When in season, I'll try to get 15 pounds of pumpkin seeds from a nearby Amish general store.

I live in the city, but we're near swamps and woodlands. So we get a variety of wildlife. Deer, turkeys (just had two flocks up eating under the feeders), raccoons, squirrels, opossums, skunks (at night), and rabbits. This year, for the first time, we had a pair of ducks that waddled up out of the swamp and enjoyed the scratch feed we believe.  So I always threw out an extra scoop of scratch for them and the turkeys every time I tossed a scoop out. Wifey's hoping to see cranes (my dad has a pair that show up daily in his yard), but there's not enough open area for them to land or take off. 

My not-so-secret DIY bird feeder mix:
15 quarts of cracked corn
15 quarts of sunflower seed
15 pounds of shelled peanuts
15 quarts of safflower seeds

We get grosbeaks, cardinals, blue jays, finches, sparrows, doves and pigeons, nuthatches, chickadees, and titmice, and woodpeckers.

We also put out suet feeders, plus oriole feeders, and hummingbird feeders, too, depending on the season.  I spend too much on feed, but when I sit in my favorite chair in front of the big window and see 20-30 turkeys or a dozen deer eating under the feeder in the front yard, it's worth it.  And the neighbors love it, too. 

I had a first this year. I witnessed one of the turkeys actually fly(!) up and land at the birdfeeder to eat.  Had you told me a tukey would fly up and eat off a platform bird feeder sitting five feet off the ground I would've called you  a liar. But I witnessed it several times over the course of a month. I wish I got a picture of it. 


A.C.



A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Forgot to mention, I buy everything in bulk. Either 40lb - 50lb bags.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Forgot to mention, I buy everything in bulk. Either 40lb - 50lb bags.


So "critters" are anything non-aviary?


----------



## Theglasshouse

I purchased a program with an ebook that has exercises to learn grammar by doing exercises and that provides explanations. I might study math independently because such courses are low cost on the mac. It covers syntax, parts of speeches, grammar, and is available for the PC and MAC.






						English Grammar: Questions and Answers - Mac Informer
					


English Grammar - questions and answers. Control of the English language at your fingertips. English Grammar is a user-friendly guide to good English.





					macdownload.informer.com
				




This above link shows a program anyone can use to learn from home since it's a digital grammar book.

I am amazed by the mac and I think I will use it in my spare time to learn what I haven't known in years. It's better than Windows in my case or situation.

There might be a program or book for punctuation as well. Or I can find that under the grammar section of the program with the ebook.

I do have books on more complex syntax, but I will settle on learning the basic sentence patterns for the time being.

Basically, I need to dedicate myself to spending time each day to doing this.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Yumi Koizumi said:


> So "critters" are anything non-aviary?



Not necessarily. The scratch and cracked corn in the critter mix are there for the turkeys and ground/platform feeding birds (doves, nuthatches, some types of woodpeckers). Blue jays LLLOOOVVVEEE the in-shell peanuts (it's a race between them and the squirrels on who gets them first every time I throw out a new scoop.).  We have that separate to encourage the squirrels and black birds from trying to get to the feeders as well as for the other wildlife.

The feeder mx is designed just for aviary.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Searching for articles on dyslexia.

I am considering signing up for dyslexia advantage towards the end of the month. It has articles on creative writing for people with dyslexia. I like their mind-mapping activity. They suggest using the thesaurus for concrete words such as a tsunami. I see the applications for songwriting right away. You can use more concrete vocabulary and enhance your style when doing creative writing. They have an article that says people with dyslexia can write naturally and without trouble from personal experiences. They can write without trouble about specific sensory experiences such as travel for example (I admit I need a better explanation of this suggestion).









						Synonyms of tsunami | Thesaurus.com
					


Synonyms for tsunami from Thesaurus.com, the world’s leading online source for synonyms, antonyms, and more.





					www.thesaurus.com
				




That example is based on Tsunami. Notice all the concrete nouns you can see in the weblink.

Besides, if I want to make a big investment in December and in March it will inform me better about my purchasing decisions.



			Dyslexia | Dyslexic Advantage
		


Mind mapping has its uses, and I was a big doubter of the brainstorming strategy.

The blog is within my budget. I hope to benefit from it when I do sign up.

They also say learning is multi-sensory. I am interested in learning more about that topic.

They share the same opinion as my previous speech pathologist to dictate when planning a paragraph when mind mapping and using a thesaurus.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

So Wifey came home today, and announced that we are going on a weekend road trip. Good thing I didn't have anything planned.

What makes it interesting is that we are going to Mackinac City on the tip of the lower peninsula. Not unusual, it's a common tourist place. But, this weekend, it is the 15th annual Antique Tractor Mackinac Bridge Crossing. Yes, fellow WF members, Saturday morning, 1200 vintage antique tractors from the 30's, 40's, and 50's will rumble (parade) through the quaint village of Mackinac City (pronounced Mack i NAW) and over the 5 mile suspension bridge that soars over the Straits of Mackinaw that separates Lake Michigan from Lake Huron at the height of 500ft, and through the even quainter village of St. Ignace. It's quite the sight to see. And even funner when you're part of it, like I have done in the past on both my '39 and '52 Ford tractors. (Last time I did it, I drove my '52 up there.  Took me three days there, two days home. And I nearly got arrested for simply _driving_ my tractor along the way.) 

I won't post links or such (I believe that's not allowed here), but if you Google it or look up YouTube videos you'll find info about it. I saw one from 2012 where you briefly see me and my tractor in an aerial shot.  


A.C.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> took me three days there, two days home. And I nearly got arrested for simply _driving_ my tractor along the way.)


...I was just thinking about this part, but from the viewpoint of a 'civilian' on a 2-lane road, knowing that traffic will never be faster than the slowest tractor!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Yumi Koizumi said:


> ...I was just thinking about this part, but from the viewpoint of a 'civilian' on a 2-lane road, knowing that traffic will never be faster than the slowest tractor!



In our “convoy” we ended up with four tractors. The same group that made the trip the year before had over a dozen. 
Imagine cruising down some back country road and come upon that!!!!

For the crossing, they literally close down a two exits and a lane on the bridge just for it.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Located some books to read in the routledge encyclopedia of science fiction. I bought that book a good while ago. I will be reading some golden age classics now that I know where to look. The critics spoke, I think they mentioned what were some of their favorite authors, books, and receptions to feedback. Each book is a dollar amazingly and holds well today because of style or plot. I will read some science fiction satire hopefully soon. I also own the Cambridge companion to science fiction, which I could put to use soon.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

Theglasshouse said:


> I will read some science fiction satire hopefully soon.


I've never even heard of science fiction satire. I've got a look of surprise on my face now!


----------



## Theglasshouse

Try out: C.M. Kornbluth who James Blish, a critic, considered a satirist. His works are considered some of the best satire in science fiction. It may inspire you.


----------



## Yumi Koizumi

Theglasshouse said:


> Try out: C.M. Kornbluth who James Blish, a critic, considered a satirist. His works are considered some of the best satire in science fiction. It may inspire you.


I sincerely appreciate it. I'm admitting that the genre is completely unknown to me, like how traffic lights know I'm approaching...


----------



## Moon Child

I'm watching time team on youtube.


----------



## Matchu

I am acting role as old chap’s manservant or partner here staying together at the adorable hell happy valley holiday park, or sim.  Strangers whisper from the bushes about us.  I’ve sent him, husband, to the shop for white vinegar & baking soda & a toy giraffe he has his eye on.


----------



## VRanger

Matchu said:


> I am acting role as old chap’s manservant or partner here staying together at the adorable hell happy valley holiday park, or sim.  Strangers whisper from the bushes about us.  I’ve sent him, husband, to the shop for white vinegar & baking soda & a toy giraffe he has his eye on.


Buy it for him and add on a zebra. It will cement your place in Heaven.


----------



## VRanger

Theglasshouse said:


> Try out: C.M. Kornbluth who James Blish, a critic, considered a satirist. His works are considered some of the best satire in science fiction. It may inspire you.


James Blish ... a man who could take fascinating stories and rewrite them into soporifics.


----------



## VRanger

Yumi Koizumi said:


> I've never even heard of science fiction satire. I've got a look of surprise on my face now!


Read any of Keith Laumer's Retief books. You'll get an enjoyable education.  Pretty much all of Ron Goulart. (A lot of Harry Harrison, too).


----------



## Moon Child

Matchu said:


> I am acting role as old chap’s manservant or partner here staying together at the adorable hell happy valley holiday park, or sim.  Strangers whisper from the bushes about us.  I’ve sent him, husband, to the shop for white vinegar & baking soda & a toy giraffe he has his eye on.


Sounds like an intriguing story.. People whispering about you and why the odd shopping list?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I love it when I walk out to my car after work and not only is there a large can of exotic (meaning not readily available here in The Mitten.. or at least in this part of The Mitten) microbrew, but a brand new beer mug to drink it from.  I have no idea whom this _beer fairy_ was this time, but I'll know by the end of the week. Wifey's OK'ed me to drink bottle and cans in the shower, but glasses and mugs of either beer or wine are prohibited.

It will have to wait. I'm working on the yummie Yooper brews I brought home from this past weekend...


(extra points if you know what a _Yooper_ is without Googling it. Bonus points if you know who _Da Yoopers_ are.)


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I love it when I walk out to my car after work and not only is there a large can of exotic (meaning not readily available here in The Mitten.. or at least in this part of The Mitten) microbrew, but a brand new beer mug to drink it from.  I have no idea whom this _beer fairy_ was this time, but I'll know by the end of the week. Wifey's OK'ed me to drink bottle and cans in the shower, but glasses and mugs of either beer or wine are prohibited.
> 
> It will have to wait. I'm working on the yummie Yooper brews I brought home from this past weekend...
> 
> 
> (extra points if you know what a _Yooper_ is without Googling it. Bonus points if you know who _Da Yoopers_ are.)
> 
> 
> A.C.


Yooper? Um, a home brew from some kind of fruit? 

Da Yoopers sound like some kind of music band... But you're discussing beer.. So, are they the ones who make the beer?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Yooper? Um, a home brew from some kind of fruit?
> 
> Da Yoopers sound like some kind of music band... But you're discussing beer.. So, are they the ones who make the beer?



Yoopers are residents of Michigan's upper peninsula, or U.P... Hence Yooper(s).

Da Yoopers is a whimsical musical act from the UP that do songs about Yoopers and life in the UP. They're best known for "The Second Week Of Deer Camp."

There are plenty of local breweries throughout the UP.  Wifey and I were in Mackinac City (on the tip of the Lower Peninsula) and St. Ignace (on the UP side of the Bridge) this past weekend. 


_Say 'Ya' to da UP, eh?_


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Yoopers are residents of Michigan's upper peninsula, or U.P... Hence Yooper(s).
> 
> Da Yoopers is a whimsical musical act from the UP that do songs about Yoopers and life in the UP. They're best known for "The Second Week Of Deer Camp."
> 
> There are plenty of local breweries throughout the UP.  Wifey and I were in Mackinac City (on the tip of the Lower Peninsula) and St. Ignace (on the UP side of the Bridge) this past weekend.
> 
> 
> _Say 'Ya' to da UP, eh?_


Thank you!  I'm British and know very little about Michigan. I didn't know it had a peninsula  

You learn something new everyday!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Thank you!  I'm British and know very little about Michigan. I didn't know it had a peninsula
> 
> You learn something new everyday!



Two of them! The Lower Peninsula and the Upper Peninsula. Originally, Michigan was just the lower peninsula. Just before we became a state, Ohio, which is south of us, made a land grab for the city of Toledo, which is on the Maumee River where it empties into Lake Erie. An actual war broke out between the territories over it. (Nobody was killed). The US government stepped in, and came up with a solution. Ohio got Toledo, and Michigan received the eastern peninsula of the (at the time) Wisconsin territory that was between Lake Superior (to the north) and Lake Michigan and Lake Huron (to the south).

There is a lot of amazing history in the Great Lakes region.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Two of them! The Lower Peninsula and the Upper Peninsula. Originally, Michigan was just the lower peninsula. Just before we became a state, Ohio, which is south of us, made a land grab for the city of Toledo, which is on the Maumee River where it empties into Lake Erie. An actual war broke out between the territories over it. (Nobody was killed). The US government stepped in, and came up with a solution. Ohio got Toledo, and Michigan received the eastern peninsula of the (at the time) Wisconsin territory that was between Lake Superior (to the north) and Lake Michigan and Lake Huron (to the south).
> 
> There is a lot of amazing history in the Great Lakes region.


Wow! That's a load of history! . 

Thank you for sharing that with me. I probably wouldn't have learnt it anywhere else


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Wow! That's a load of history! .
> 
> Thank you for sharing that with me. I probably wouldn't have learnt it anywhere else



No problem. Your country and France had a lot of influence on this region back in the 1600's, 1700's, and early 1800's. In Mackinac City, there's a restored colonial era British fort that's a popular tourist attraction. There was a fort, too, on nearby Mackinac Island that was the site of a battle in the War of 1812. The Great Lakes are such an amazing area.   I've always had an interest in the freighters on the Great Lakes, and also the shipwrecks that happened on them. 


A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

The guitarist of a band I used to do shows with 20 years ago called me tonight. They’re doing a reunion backyard festival this weekend with five other bands and need a sound man. I’m semi-retired but I wouldn’t miss the opportunity to ride the sliders for them again for a six pack. Besides, I don’t have to take any of my gear out of storage! Even better!

Too bad my old band mates aren’t around. I’m sure we could’ve thrown a set of three chord bar-fodder together (as long as it wasn’t Mustang Sally and Pride And Joy) and joined the fun. I’ve forgotten most of our originals, sadly, but those would’ve been fun to play, too. Alas, can’t happen.


----------



## ehbowen

I'm trying to print out flyers for our church. With a laser printer. On cardstock. I've had easily ten times as many misfeeds as successes.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> No problem. Your country and France had a lot of influence on this region back in the 1600's, 1700's, and early 1800's. In Mackinac City, there's a restored colonial era British fort that's a popular tourist attraction. There was a fort, too, on nearby Mackinac Island that was the site of a battle in the War of 1812. The Great Lakes are such an amazing area.   I've always had an interest in the freighters on the Great Lakes, and also the shipwrecks that happened on them.
> 
> 
> A.C.


That was never taught in school, they class it as American history and schools focus mostly on British history  

Thank you!


----------



## Moon Child

ehbowen said:


> I'm trying to print out flyers for our church. With a laser printer. On cardstock. I've had easily ten times as many misfeeds as successes.


Perhaps the cardstock is too thick? Maybe a thinner one wouldn't keep messing up? Good luck!


----------



## Matchu

We do (*did*) General Wolfe & then Napoleonic Wars at school

Tom Paine at college…

After college I sat a test to teach English  in Japan. Question 1 - who won the war of 1812?

‘What war of 1812?’

Meh, never went to Japan.


----------



## Moon Child

Matchu said:


> We do (*did*) General Wolfe & then Napoleonic Wars at school
> 
> Tom Paine at college…
> 
> After college I sat a test to teach English  in Japan. Question 1 - who won the war of 1812?
> 
> ‘What war of 1812?’
> 
> Meh, never went to Japan.


That is exactly my reaction! What war in 1812?!? 

At primary school (age 5-10) we were told the titanic sunk, the dinosaurs died, the pyramids were built, learnt about Romans and were told very basic stuff about Atlantis and Ancient Greeks. In High school (11-16) we did Ww2, medicine through time, The North American Indians and General Custer, local history of the town. Since then I enjoy learning about history, but there's always more to learn!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> That is exactly my reaction! What war in 1812?!?
> 
> At primary school (age 5-10) we were told the titanic sunk, the dinosaurs died, the pyramids were built, learnt about Romans and were told very basic stuff about Atlantis and Ancient Greeks. In High school (11-16) we did Ww2, medicine through time, The North American Indians and General Custer, local history of the town. Since then I enjoy learning about history, but there's always more to learn!



I guess you shouldn't feel so bad, since our coverage of British history (and for the most part European history) was Alexander The Great died undefeated,  Romans everywhere, the Black Plague, Vikings everywhere,  the Pilgrims leaving, Revolutionary War, the War of 1812, The guillotining of Louie and Marie, that guy named Napoleon who was short and died on an island after getting his butt kicked at Waterloo, then suddenly the Titanic sinks and there's WWI and WWII, and then the Cold War.
The end.

There's a pop quiz next Tuesday.....


----------



## Matchu

Such dreadful memory. Was there news of survivors?  How fare the Rothschilds?


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I guess you shouldn't feel so bad, since our coverage of British history (and for the most part European history) was Romans everywhere, the Black Plague, the Pilgrims leaving, Revolutionary War, the War of 1812, The guillotining of Louie and Marie, that guy named Napoleon who was short and died on an island after getting his butt kicked at Waterloo, then suddenly the Titanic sinks and there's WWI and WWII, and then the Cold War.
> The end.
> 
> There's a pop quiz next Tuesday.....


Hmm.. Next Tuesday... I'm sick!


----------



## Sinister

I'm waking up from Junkie Flu from painkillers and the ache of old wounds, now healed.  I can breathe without hurting and move without regret.  I feel like a Mummy from some old 50's movie.  I'm not in the best mood.  So, call me Mr. Negativity.  Cause the weather has turned sour and the mornings are now cold.  I think I might need a vacation...whatever that might entail.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I'm waking up from Junkie Flu from painkillers and the ache of old wounds, now healed.  I can breathe without hurting and move without regret.  I feel like a Mummy from some old 50's movie.  I'm not in the best mood.  So, call me Mr. Negativity.  Cause the weather has turned sour and the mornings are now cold.  I think I might need a vacation...whatever that might entail.
> 
> -Sin


It's alright, Mr Negativity.. Just over three months and it'll be Christmas. Then a few weeks or so after that it'll be Spring again  I always start counting the weeks from now until May as I detest winter.


----------



## Sinister

Moon Child said:


> It's alright, Mr Negativity.. Just over three months and it'll be Christmas. Then a few weeks or so after that it'll be Spring again  I always start counting the weeks from now until May as I detest winter.



You are perverse, do you know that?  That's okay.  I'm here for it.  The same will surely be said about me.  EDIT:  It actually just occurred to me what it was you said, maybe we can make a deal with nature that we just skip winter, this year.   That'd be fine with me.

But I just heard terrible news about winter...  At least, in my area...  https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/03/worl...ion-water-climate-stratosphere-scn/index.html


So, I may wish that winter never gets here.  We'll see...  I certainly hope you fair better than I will, this year.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> You are perverse, do you know that?  That's okay.  I'm here for it.  The same will surely be said about me.  EDIT:  It actually just occurred to me what it was you said, maybe we can make a deal with nature that we just skip winter, this year.   That'd be fine with me.
> 
> But I just heard terrible news about winter...  At least, in my area...  https://www.cnn.com/2022/08/03/worl...ion-water-climate-stratosphere-scn/index.html
> 
> 
> So, I may wish that winter never gets here.  We'll see...  I certainly hope you fair better than I will, this year.
> 
> -Sin


Me? Perverse?  Thanks, I think! 

Skip winter? Yes please! I would love to skip winter this year. Or better still, every year! 

That's awful! I hope you're safe, darling.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Doing research on dictation on mac and came with a controversial solution since it costs a lot.
So I am thinking this is a tall order. It's difficult to do. I was thinking of selling a bunch of things. The reason is the dictation on mac isn't accurate no matter how good the microphone I am thinking. If I manage to sell a few things, I might try an iPhone for once. I suspect that will be after I save money. That's far off from now. Because of the dragon anywhere app being compatible as well I figure it has got to work.  Dragon anywhere works on iPad and iPhone. Its accuracy is supposedly good. It's difficult to get testimonials. IPHONE 14 for which I did the research and releases today has its own dictation software and algorithm that might rival dragon speaking software. We will see. I add a mac website to my favorites since it has mac news. However, if I somewhere get close I will pay upfront 80% of the cost and get a loan. That is what I have been thinking. I don't like spending that much money, but it may be my way to dictate on a mac.

Anyways, I figure since my mac inbuilt microphone is more accurate, my theory must be correct. I'd rather own this than Kurzweil 3000.

That is just my opinion. I typically get 300 on Christmas and on my birthday, and me selling 2 items I have would add up.

Microsoft has a monopoly on dragon 15.


----------



## Sinister

Just planted two figs and a copper beech.  

Ow...

I shouldn't have done this, but they would have died.  It's the first hard work I've done sans pain medicine and since I've healed.

I'm gonna go sit down now.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Surfing the interwebs, already waiting for the day to be over. 

Woe is me.


----------



## Moon Child

Parabola said:


> Surfing the interwebs, already waiting for the day to be over.
> 
> Woe is me.


what's wrong, darling? 

it's already 1:40pm here so not too much left of today


----------



## Parabola

Moon Child said:


> what's wrong, darling?
> 
> it's already 1:40pm here so not too much left of today



I just meant "woe is me" sort of tongue in cheek. Just another mundane day, really.


----------



## Moon Child

Parabola said:


> I just meant "woe is me" sort of tongue in cheek. Just another mundane day, really.


Oh! Okay  if there is something wrong my inbox is open for a listening ear


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Mourning over my latest rejection on a full.


----------



## Moon Child

C.K.Johnson said:


> Mourning over my latest rejection on a full.


Awww, darling ❤❤


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I finally got the first 24 hours of my Christmas program for my web station organized and complete! So the playlist for all of Dec. 24th is done, and now I can move on to the track listing for Dec 25th. I already hate Xmas music…..


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I finally got the first 24 hours of my Christmas program for my web station organized and complete! So the playlist for all of Dec. 24th is done, and now I can move on to the track listing for Dec 25th. I already hate Xmas music…..
> 
> 
> A.C.


You do? I love it. I've already gotten my Spotify list prepared, hours and hours of nothing but Christmas music!


----------



## Moon Child

I'm attempting to sleep! It's 552 am, I woke at 515am. It's bloody freezing! ❄


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> You do? I love it. I've already gotten my Spotify list prepared, hours and hours of nothing but Christmas music!



I have a Spotify playlist I use as reference, but I use MP3’s for the program.


----------



## Sinister

I've just had two ideas for books/short stories, drank about four or five Hurricanes.  Late summer is Rum time.  ^^ 
I staked Orchid inflorescences, picked Figs and checked for Goji berries.
I've been running Spotify non-stop and am about to start the dreadful process of cleaning up after animals.  I should prolly take my meds as well.  Note-to-self...
After it's all over, prolly will shower and play a tactics RPG. 

I've got my sister's wedding coming up.  Just reviewed her vows.  She relies on my limp abilities as a writer to review and edit.
I also need to reach out and start sessions with my therapist.  So many filthy busyworks for me to engage in.  Fun to complain about, but seldom fun to do...

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> I've just had two ideas for books/short stories, drank about four or five Hurricanes.  Late summer is Rum time.  ^^
> I
> 
> -Sin



<looking around eagerly>

Hurricane?!?  Somebody said hurricane?  Where?  Let's go! I'll drive!  Grab a change of clothes and a case of water! Don't forget the beer...


A.C.


----------



## Parabola

Pissing off a "feeler." 

Hey don't judge me. They're just so damn gullible!


----------



## Theglasshouse

Was reading Anne Lammot's bird by bird and writing down the bones by Natalie Goldberg.




I am trying to send pictures to veteranerians to try to sell some of our puppies. Here's a picture from one month ago. They are 3 months old.


----------



## Moon Child

Theglasshouse said:


> Was reading Anne Lammot's bird by bird and writing down the bones by Natalie Goldberg.
> View attachment 29547
> I am trying to send pictures to veteranerians to try to sell some of our puppies. Here's a picture from one month ago. They are 3 months old.


Those are not puppies. Those are cute fluffy cotton wool balls who require hugs all day long!


----------



## PencilPusher

I finished editing my novel and sent it off to a publisher, so now I'm SUPPOSED to return to composing music. Why am I, then, continuing to write? I should be writing tracks.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PencilPusher said:


> I finished editing my novel and sent it off to a publisher, so now I'm SUPPOSED to return to composing music. Why am I, then, continuing to write? I should be writing tracks.



No joke. I'm trying to pause in the writing to let my editor do his thing while I work on aforementioned playlist for Christmas program on my net radio stream. (link in my signature, by the way. Not promoting hint, hint; not promoting nudge, nudge), but instead I find myself at work thinking back to my writing and not so much on getting the playlist finished. Of course it doesn't help that I think about the book and series I'm writing obsessively at work, since 3/4 of the series is inspired by my workplace and coworkers. 

Instead of trying to find something to segue between Eric Clapton's _For Love On Christmas Day _and REM's _Christmas Gripings,_ I'm sitting on my foktruck going over a conversation one MC is having with the headstone of another MC... and I'm not even close to killing off that MC yet in my writings!



A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> No joke. I'm trying to pause in the writing to let my editor do his thing while I work on aforementioned playlist for Christmas program on my net radio stream. (link in my signature, by the way. Not promoting hint, hint; not promoting nudge, nudge), but instead I find myself at work thinking back to my writing and not so much on getting the playlist finished. Of course it doesn't help that I think about the book and series I'm writing obsessively at work, since 3/4 of the series is inspired by my workplace and coworkers.
> 
> Instead of trying to find something to segue between Eric Clapton's _For Love On Christmas Day _and REM's _Christmas Gripings,_ I'm sitting on my foktruck going over a conversation one MC is having with the headstone of another MC... and I'm not even close to killing off that MC yet in my writings!
> 
> 
> 
> A.C.


Oh! I know the PERFECT song for that spot!  

Fairy Tale of New York!


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> No joke. I'm trying to pause in the writing to let my editor do his thing while I work on aforementioned playlist for Christmas program on my net radio stream. (link in my signature, by the way. Not promoting hint, hint; not promoting nudge, nudge), but instead I find myself at work thinking back to my writing and not so much on getting the playlist finished. Of course it doesn't help that I think about the book and series I'm writing obsessively at work, since 3/4 of the series is inspired by my workplace and coworkers.
> 
> Instead of trying to find something to segue between Eric Clapton's _For Love On Christmas Day _and REM's _Christmas Gripings,_ I'm sitting on my foktruck going over a conversation one MC is having with the headstone of another MC... and I'm not even close to killing off that MC yet in my writings!
> 
> 
> 
> A.C.



Fairytale of New York


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Fairytale of New York


My all time favorite Xmas song. Oh, trust me, it’s in there!!!!!!


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> My all time favorite Xmas song. Oh, trust me, it’s in there!!!!!!


I'm such a big kid, my favourites are Rudolph, Santa Claus is coming to town and Frosty!  Another one I like is a British one, Do They Know It's Christmas?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> I'm such a big kid, my favourites are Rudolph, Santa Claus is coming to town and Frosty!  Another one I like is a British one, Do They Know It's Christmas?



Got both the Band-Aid original and the Barenaked Ladies cover.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Got both the Band-Aid original and the Barenaked Ladies cover.


 All the best ones!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Fairytale of New York



And by the way, I want to go on the record to say that Fairytale of New York, is a literary *MASTERPIECE*. We should have a thread somewhere on WF just to discuss the lyrics. No joke. Never has there been a Xmas song so beautiful and ugly at the same time, IMHO.


It's the last day of summer, literally sunny and 80F/26.6C outside right now, and I'm blasting it quite loudly over the stereo.. probably to the confusion of the neighbors (the meth heads across the street are probably freakin' out, but who cares?). I'm blaming you for this, @Moon Child (with a huge smile on my face)       


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> And by the way, I want to go on the record to say that Fairytale of New York, is a literary *MASTERPIECE*. We should have a thread somewhere on WF just to discuss the lyrics. No joke. Never has there been a Xmas song so beautiful and ugly at the same time, IMHO.
> 
> 
> It's the last day of summer, literally sunny and 80F/26.6C outside right now, and I'm blasting it quite loudly over the stereo.. probably to the confusion of the neighbors (the meth heads across the street are probably freakin' out, but who cares?). I'm blaming you for this, @Moon Child (with a huge smile on my face)
> 
> 
> A.C.


You should start a thread then! 

Go me!  I'm annoying neighbours in a different country!  Ha! 

I need to edit my Spotify list!  I just looked.. It's 106 hours long!!  Bloody hell!  if it helps, here's the link, maybe you'll discover music for your playlist   The first 70 are the ones I play every year!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

And since nobody asked, but we're on the subject....

*That Guy Aaron's Top Twenty All-Time (at least for this year) Favorite Holiday Songs  (that everyone needs to hear at least once in their lives)...*

1)  The Pogues w/ Kirsty MacCall  "Fairytale Of New York"
2)  Wizzard  "I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday"
3)  Building 429  "We Three Kings"  (The Rev. Horton Heat does a killer cover, too)
4)  Vertical Horizon  "I Believe In Father Christmas"  (with major respect to the ELP original, but this one has more emotion and dynamic tension)
5)  The Vandals  "Hang Myself From The Tree"  (I have dark humor)
6)  Sparky's Magic Piano  "Escape From Aled Jones"
7)  The Nields  "Merry Christmas, Mr. Jones"  (another lyrical mind-blower)
8)  Action Aid  "Silent Night  (goat edition)"
9)  The Tossers  "Merry Christmas"
10)  Three Wisemen/XTC  "Thanks For Christmas"
11)  Simon Apple  "Scenes Of December"
12)  Those Dreaded Gnats  "Merry Fxmas"
13)  Holly Golightly  "Christmas Tree On Fire"
14)  DJ Tabernacle  "Enjoy The Silent Night"
15)  Rudi Casoni  "Midnight Clear"  (warning: this whole CD is just wrong)
16)  Mae  "Carol Of The Bells" (I could have a seperate list of covers of this song)
17)  Belinda Carlisle  "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen"
18)  Natalie Hoffin  "Under The Tree"
19)  Abby Hankins  "Jingle Time"
20)  Da Yoopers  "Grandpa Got Run Over By A Beer Truck"

Honorable mention: Jo Davidson's entire _Merry Christmas And Happy New York_ CD.



A.C.


----------



## Sinister

Are we really doing this...in September!?  Is that the joke?  Am I being obtuse?  It is the 21st.  It's not even #$@^ing fall yet!!  Holiday Carols are my trigger!

_runs off to dropkick a baby_

Nah, but on-topic, I am putting off taking out the catbox...  I really would rather read/drink/playNESgames/dotaxes/prettymuchanythingelse.  Anyone put on extension and need their 1040s finalized?  I've got plenty of time...

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> You should start a thread then!
> 
> Go me!  I'm annoying neighbours in a different country!  Ha!
> 
> I need to edit my Spotify list!  I just looked.. It's 106 hours long!!  Bloody hell!  if it helps, here's the link, maybe you'll discover music for your playlist   The first 70 are the ones I play every year!



Here’s my Spotify playlist…


Enjoy!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Holiday Carols are my trigger!
> 
> _runs off to dropkick a baby_
> 
> 
> 
> -Sin



I’m a freakin’ Godless Heathen, and I get into the seasonal music, but I feel you.


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Here’s my Spotify playlist…
> 
> 
> Enjoy!


grumpy songs about Christmas!  your name should've been Grumpy lol!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> grumpy songs about Christmas!  your name should've been Grumpy lol!



It only posted the first hundred. There’s over a K on there….


----------



## Sinister

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I’m a freakin’ Godless Heathen, and I get into the seasonal music, but I feel you.
> 
> 
> A.C.



Actually, I was totally feeling it about two days ago?  We had this real big frost move in and had one of those out-of-place cold pale mornings.  Something around low 40s.  It's 96F at the moment.  =/

Believe me, once the highs dip down below 70.  I'm gonna be enjoying bonfires outside, drinking mulled wine, listening to seasonal music.  Might not be the season you're thinking of, but I will be VERY festive.  ^^  lol

Guess, I'm just kinda bummed.  It's always dry and hot and miserable around here in August and September.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

I'm currently on duolingo. I like it!  I'm learning Greek. On Unit 5 and have a 22 day streak so far!  it's damn hard at times!


----------



## JBF

Second-checking warrants.

My life is a non-stop thrill ride.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Lemme know if you see any for me, eh?


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Lemme know if you see any for me, eh?



Didn’t see any for _Aaron, That Guy Named_, but I’ll keep an eye out.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just finished for more sets for the Christmas playlist. I'm not sure what was more interesting.. trying to (and finally giving up trying to) find a song to segue from King Diamond to The Andrew Sisters or from The Beach Boys to Bad Religion. 


A.C.


----------



## JBF

I don’t have a Christmas song list, and the best Christmas song on my playlist is Jim Croce.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Relaxed for once and did something different from writing. I watched part of a short series on Netflix. The day before I was reading a biography I downloaded. It's a biography I found in the public domain that is an audio file.  I've conceived of some ideas this way for writing a story. Also, today I submitted a story of mine for a market that is specifically asking for the sort of story that I typically write. I have to wait until February. My ideas may "incubate" as I am working on a different story with the help of someone. Today the Netflix series made me rethink some ideas that were like what I read in the biography. So I am "panning for gold" by reading historical documents of countries I have never visited, and collecting information about people who made it into the history books.


----------



## Parabola

Re-reading last few paragraphs of MC2. Just trying to get Eugene's voice in my head. It's nice to have that feel of novelty again after doing two books with the same protag.

I'm also looking forward to changes in Kevin. While Eugene's intelligence lets him outwit most other characters, Kevin actually becomes "smarter" by virtue of the console. He decides to use his previous loser-dom as a convenient facade to hide his plans. That's the setup going in anyway. Oh, and because of the latest version of the world, Eugene and Ethan are brothers now (and it's senior year).


----------



## Sinister

Bout to go to my Sister's wedding.  I have no idea how well this will go.  I can only hope however it goes, it goes away.  Either way, at the very least, I'm pretty sure there will be cake.  So, there's that.  It also can't last forever.  That's some comfort.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Bout to go to my Sister's wedding.  I have no idea how well this will go.  I can only hope however it goes, it goes away.  Either way, at the very least, I'm pretty sure there will be cake.  So, there's that.  It also can't last forever.  That's some comfort.
> 
> -Sin



Going to assume you're not a huge fan of your future ex-brother-in-law?


----------



## Sinister

Personally?  I'm undecided.  My first impression was very positive.  There have been signs that he doesn't truly think well as part of a couple, despite being a very decent person.  I just want them both to be happy with their choices.  Weddings are so stressful and so many things can cause people to act childishly or snap.  My sister did NOT want a wedding at all.  She wanted a court wedding.  She thought it was a foolish waste of important money that could've been used to establish a strong home-life.  He forced a very large wedding to appease his mother.  That bodes poorly, tbh.

I only want peace and happiness.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Personally?  I'm undecided.  My first impression was very positive.  There have been signs that he doesn't truly think well as part of a couple, despite being a very decent person.  I just want them both to be happy with their choices.  Weddings are so stressful and so many things can cause people to act childishly or snap.  My sister did NOT want a wedding at all.  She wanted a court wedding.  She thought it was a foolish waste of important money that could've been used to establish a strong home-life.  He forced a very large wedding to appease his mother.  That bodes poorly, tbh.
> 
> I only want peace and happiness.
> 
> -Sin



Wifey's been married previously, me this is my first. I wanted a nice wedding, Wifey didn't care. She broke her neck in a car crash, and we postponed until she recovered (which she did.. fully). We discovered we could legally get married in Massachusetts even though we weren't residence (we already had planned our honeymoon to be out in Boston and Cape Cod for a music conference), so we pretty much eloped. 


A.C.


----------



## Theglasshouse

Using notability to answer background questions of character facts in Will Dunne's book that is in a pdf format. This book has been used in MFA programs since Janet Burroway recommends it in her book Imaginative writing 4th edition. If you will put in the work and effort, it is worth it. I transfer the notes to the notes app on the mac.

One approach is to look for a character who seems opposite in every way to others. My father and brother are opposites. I am using this approach. I answer the question from my father and brother's point of view. In my opinion, this is the equivalent of people watching. All those years of having known these people I am answering questions on how they differ from each other. It seems like a useful approach. There is the physical, the character's inner life. Those two sections alone have more than 40 questions.

I am using the old edition of the dramatic writer's companion. So far with my history notes and after reading a story. I wonder if this is what Hemingway's iceberg theory consisted off. You know a lot about the character, but don't say it. You answer questions to see people's different "worldviews".

Character facts influence events according to Will Dunne. I believe that is true.

There are so many approaches to writing. I think this will aid in the characterization and fueling of conflicts after imagining how these characters' facts will influence events.

I have plenty of ideas. The main problem is the research of the story's technology. What I have so far is an outline waiting to be written. Right now I am if something of mine sells it will be used for a subscription to a magazine that has science news. Without it I can't write science fiction.

Also, I don't seem to get along with my in-laws as well. They don't seem to treat me well by creating a sub-context in conversations in that I am autistic. She once compared me with her baby. He doesn't seem autistic. Her personality is disliked somewhat by me in that I must stay quiet to her insults that are insinuated. I don't provoke anyone when I talk. This whole last paragraph is a sublimation of how I feel regarding this.


----------



## Sinister

It all went very well.  They danced to Metallica's Nothing Else Matters, their cake had Samus and Megaman on it.  My father presented the Groom with a Hylian Shield and the Bride with the Master Sword.  They defeated a Moblin and unlocked two treasure chests filled with Dollar coins, Gold coins, Rubies, Sapphires, raw opals, jewelry and a gold piece worth $2000.  I gave them two Fig trees to plant in their yard.

I wish them both nothing but the best.  I hope they're willing to work together to get it.  I believe they will.

Now that I'm back home.  I'm going to eat a bowl of chili, turn on some trashy TV show, take my medicine and relax.

P.S.  I was the best dressed one there.  So, there.  I had two people tell me I looked like the guy from the Hitman games.  One person tell me I looked like Jim Carrey's Dr. Robotnik, one person call me Dr. Steel and another person call me Hugo Strange.

Ignore all that.  I looked fabulous.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Bought the microphone I said I would with the help of my brother. Now I either need to find an internet website that has science news and or attempt to get a subscription somewhere. Anyway, the microphone called sound tech works with mac. I don't know if I will successfully accomplish this but will ask for the payment to pay for the subscription to a science journal.

My mother was a nervous wreck. I calmed her down since she suffers from diabetes and too much stress supposedly increases the blood sugar. She is psychosomatic, so I try to treat her the best I can and I never tell her anything I consider egregious.

I want to go to bed however, the problem is that I don't know if I will wake up before ten o'clock. I might have someone wake me up since I want to make sure I receive a package.

I am getting lots of inspiration. I just need some science articles to include the novum or invention of the story.


----------



## Sinister

TGH, did you need a Scientific journal on a specific topic?  I had three at one time.  The Lancet, Journal of Horticultural Sciences and Springer.  Long ago...  I read the Lancet the most, surprisingly.

Also:







Fabulous, I tell you...

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

Thanks Sinister for the offer to look and search. Your post clued me that I could possibly find it for free. I was researching epigenetics. I now realize the information can be found for free but I must search and read for it carefully. I am researching a specific technology in epigenetics. I don't want to diclose it here (for it would give away part of the plot of the story) but now I am using google scholar and I might find it. I stumbled across some articles that discuss what I have been reading on MIT Technology. Maybe I won't have to use 80 dollars to purchase a subscription off MIT Technology. It looks like the free information is good enough. I have to do more searching and to narrow it down and when I do I will have the information I need to write the story I want.

I appreciate your help. Maybe I can now finally start working on it because your post made me think I needed to look better in the internet database of google scholar. It proved helpful.

Also, you have a cool-looking wedding photograph being dressed all in black in a suit. I hope your milestone was memorable.

So yes, you saved me 80 dollars by helping me, which tipped me off so that I could find it for free, possibly.


----------



## Sinister

Epigenetics.  Fascinating stuff.  I've ranted on it many times.  lol  I like to think it's part of the chink in the armor of predetermined fate.  A sign that people's lives truly are in their own hands...if at least, partially.

I wish you well in your studies and I'm glad I could help.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> View attachment 29563
> 
> Fabulous, I tell you...
> 
> -Sin



On social media in the world of shop, there would be a slew of comments, almost all of them inappropriate jokes, some of them complimentary. Alas, I don't think such humor would fly here amongst the general population, so instead I'll just say _it seems you clean up pretty good._


Cheers


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

*Coworker* *Ex-Coworker* Murderer (he was fired because he ran out of allocated allowed days off from work, and not because he has allegedly shot his neighbor in cold blood) has been calling people from his old line from jail over the past few weekends. One stopped me last night to tell me she got a phone call from him. He's in good spirits despite where he's at (held without bond), and doesn't agree with the charges against him.  His lawyer told him, of course, not to talk about the case.  

Still talk of the shop despite the fact it's been over a month and no news has been reported on additional court dates since his initial appearance.  And this has been a pretty big news story in this patch of soil.


Meanwhile, I'm just taking more notes on this for later on in the book series.....


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> TGH, did you need a Scientific journal on a specific topic?  I had three at one time.  The Lancet, Journal of Horticultural Sciences and Springer.  Long ago...  I read the Lancet the most, surprisingly.
> 
> Also:
> 
> 
> View attachment 29563
> 
> Fabulous, I tell you...
> 
> -Sin



You really were fabulous!  the red and black together like that was wonderful, darling. 

Ps  how do you have a picture for your signature?  


As for me, I got confirmation of my entry to a writing competition   Winners announced in December!


----------



## Super Fantasy

Probably going to write some more of one of my novels soon.
But what one should i write about?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Super Fantasy said:


> Probably going to write some more of one of my novels soon.
> But what one should i write about?



That one over there. 
No, not that one, the one next to it. Yeah, that one.


----------



## Moon Child

Super Fantasy said:


> Probably going to write some more of one of my novels soon.
> But what one should i write about?



You could play Eenie meenie? 

Eenie meenie miney mo
catch a lion by its toe
if it hollers let it go
eenie meenie miney mo


----------



## Sinister

Moon Child said:


> You really were fabulous!  the red and black together like that was wonderful, darling.
> 
> Ps  how do you have a picture for your signature?
> 
> 
> As for me, I got confirmation of my entry to a writing competition   Winners announced in December!


Thank you.  ^^

Also, as for the picture.  I just edited my picture until it fit the size constraints, hosted it on an ImgBB.com and used the image tags for bulletin boards.  I think it's: [ img ] insert image URL here [ /img ]   Just without the spaces.  I created the banner myself in Microsoft paint...just put together an image with text, really.

If you'd like, I'd be happy to try my best to make one for you, so you'd only have to give me the pictures you'd like to use and any texts or specifics.  I'd give you the text so you'd just edit it into your signature.  Just message me the details, if you'd like.

PS: Good luck in December!

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Thank you.  ^^
> 
> Also, as for the picture.  I just edited my picture until it fit the size constraints, hosted it on an ImgBB.com and used the image tags for bulletin boards.  I think it's: [ img ] insert image URL here [ /img ]   Just without the spaces.  I created the banner myself in Microsoft paint...just put together an image with text, really.
> 
> If you'd like, I'd be happy to try my best to make one for you, so you'd only have to give me the pictures you'd like to use and any texts or specifics.  I'd give you the text so you'd just edit it into your signature.  Just message me the details, if you'd like.
> 
> PS: Good luck in December!
> 
> -Sin



Thank you!  there's an image I found already that I would like to use  I just didn't know how to do it before! 

Edit: tried the img tags and the url as you said, it doesn't show the image only the text  


Thank you for the good luck!   I hope I place at least


----------



## PiP

Waiting for the solar panels to be delivered and installed. They are late.


----------



## Sinister

Just checked the BBcode in my sig.  What I posted above was right, except the "img" was in caps.  Don't think that matters.

Make sure your URL ends in ".jpg"  It has to be a usable file type and apart from jpgs, idk what is allowed.
So, if it's still not working, the problem may be the size requirements or permissions.  I'm not sure.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

PiP said:


> Waiting for the solar panels to be delivered and installed. They are late.



That's great!  That's one thing I want when my bank account is healthy again!


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Just checked the BBcode in my sig.  What I posted above was right, except the "img" was in caps.  Don't think that matters.
> 
> Make sure your URL ends in ".jpg"  It has to be a usable file type and apart from jpgs, idk what is allowed.
> So, if it's still not working, the problem may be the size requirements or permissions.  I'm not sure.
> 
> -Sin



I tried again, but still just showed the text not the image. I give up lol  Thank you for helping


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Successfully peeved off two different branches of front office upper management in the past 36 hours without trying. This isn't a record for me, but certainly beer worthy.

This calls for a brown ale....


A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PiP said:


> Waiting for the solar panels to be delivered and installed. They are late.



Nothing personal, but I'm stealing them.    Actually too many trees around for them to be effective on the house. So, naw, nevermind.

Unless they're portable and can be used for camping, etc. etc.. In that case.....


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Successfully peeved off two different branches of front off upper management in the past 36 hours without trying. This isn't a record for me, but certainly beer worthy.
> 
> This calls for a brown ale....
> 
> 
> A.C.


Well, that's a very productive start to the week!  Well done!


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Nothing personal, but I'm stealing them.    Actually too many trees around for them to be effective on the house. So, naw, nevermind.
> 
> Unless they're portable and can be used for camping, etc. etc.. In that case.....


And imma gonna permanently borrow them from Aaron!  I'm in a bungalow in East England, with lots of blue sky around


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Well, that's a very productive start to the week!  Well done!



Thanks.  Boss walked in, walked over to me and asked me how the overnight went. I told him whom I pissed of. He shook his head, took a drink from his coffee, then just walked over to his desk and never said another word to m the remainder of my shift. I'm still trying to figure that response out. 

Me thinks he's regretting having to deal with me face to face first thing in the mornings. He's well aware of my reputation of being a Richard Cranium and not playing well with others, but he's been fair and we get along.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Thanks.  Boss walked in, walked over to me and asked me how the overnight went. I told him whom I pissed of. He shook his head, took a drink from his coffee, then just walked over to his desk and never said another word to m the remainder of my shift. I'm still trying to figure that response out.
> 
> Me thinks he's regretting having to deal with me face to face first thing in the mornings. He's well aware of my reputation of being a Richard Cranium and not playing well with others, but he's been fair and we get along.



Aw, I'm sure things will be okay. Maybe try to not piss people off next shift! Hugs! ❤


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Aw, I'm sure things will be okay. Maybe try to not piss people off next shift! Hugs! ❤



I'll check my e-mail when I get in tonight. If I've got nothing more than the usual forwarded front office mumble jumble, then I won't be worried.  My wife works there, too, on day shift. She'll be home in a bit. If she doesn't say _What did you do this time?_ when she first walks in the door, I'm good.    


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I'll check my e-mail when I get in tonight. If I've got nothing more than the usual forwarded front office mumble jumble, then I won't be worried.  My wife works there, too, on day shift. She'll be home in a bit. If she doesn't say _What did you do this time?_ when she first walks in the door, I'm good.
> 
> 
> A.C.



  That's so funny!


----------



## Arsenex

"Honey? Have you seen my water wings?"

Getting ready for possibly a foot or more of rain here.


----------



## PiP

Arsenex said:


> "Honey? Have you seen my water wings?"
> 
> Getting ready for possibly a foot or more of rain here.


I have a spare lilo (inflatable) you can borrow.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> "Honey? Have you seen my water wings?"
> 
> Getting ready for possibly a foot or more of rain here.



I'm assuming you're somewhere along gulf coastal Florida. Be safe. 


A.C.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I'm assuming you're somewhere along gulf coastal Florida. Be safe.
> 
> 
> A.C.


Oviedo. Just N.E. of Orlando. But we're expecting a possible foot of rain from the latest forecast. We have one low spot in the yard. So long as power doesn't go out, I have a sump pump that will keep up with the rain. If not, by Thursday I'll be suffering from dirty pool syndrome from the overflow.


----------



## Moon Child

Arsenex said:


> Oviedo. Just N.E. of Orlando. But we're expecting a possible foot of rain from the latest forecast. We have one low spot in the yard. So long as power doesn't go out, I have a sump pump that will keep up with the rain. If not, by Thursday I'll be suffering from dirty pool syndrome from the overflow.


Can you not get to higher ground?


----------



## JBF

Moon Child said:


> Aw, I'm sure things will be okay. Maybe try to not piss people off next shift! Hugs! ❤



Unpossible.


----------



## PiP

Trying to fix my mouse. The cursor keeps disappearing. It’s an HP 4500 wireless mouse… I am trying to decide if the battery needs replacing … lol… but there does not appear to be one. If I need a new mouse the nearest mouse shop is 30km away…

I am not happy. 

Sulks and resorts to iPad


----------



## Arsenex

Moon Child said:


> Can you not get to higher ground?


The only danger to us of flooding is the area around the pool. If the water rises enough to overcome the edge, dirty water goes into the pool, which can be a hassle to clean out. Either way, we will survive the deluge.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Can you not get to higher ground?



It's Florida. That _is_ higher ground.


----------



## Arsenex

PiP said:


> Trying to fix my mouse. The cursor keeps disappearing. It’s an HP 4500 wireless mouse… I am trying to decide if the battery needs replacing … lol… but there does not appear to be one. If I need a new mouse the nearest mouse shop is 30km away…
> 
> I am not happy.
> 
> Sulks and resorts to iPad


Look on the bright side. You are no longer cursed!


----------



## Moon Child

Arsenex said:


> The only danger to us of flooding is the area around the pool. If the water rises enough to overcome the edge, dirty water goes into the pool, which can be a hassle to clean out. Either way, we will survive the deluge.



Glad you'll be okay, darling 



That Guy Named Aaron said:


> It's Florida. That _is_ higher ground.



Oh, right. I didn't know.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> It's Florida. That _is_ higher ground.


The higher ground is the two hundred foot mound that's the garbage dump.


----------



## Moon Child

PiP said:


> Trying to fix my mouse. The cursor keeps disappearing. It’s an HP 4500 wireless mouse… I am trying to decide if the battery needs replacing … lol… but there does not appear to be one. If I need a new mouse the nearest mouse shop is 30km away…
> 
> I am not happy.
> 
> Sulks and resorts to iPad



Do you have a cat? Maybe your mouse ran away lol


----------



## Moon Child

Arsenex said:


> The higher ground is the two hundred foot mound that's the garbage dump.


I'd stick with the pool!


----------



## PiP

I’d like a cat to eat this pigging mouse.


----------



## PiP

Arsenex said:


> Look on the bright side. You are no longer cursed!


Only cursing! Trying to copy and paste text using the iPad is nigh on impossible.

_sulks_

nite …night… hope you are not too badly effected by the floods.

This time last week we had a really bad storm with fork lightening which took out our internet and  fried our router.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

6 more segments for the holiday show playlist to go, and then I can go hide in the studio and start to produce the program. Plan is the start production next week. I also need to start to get my music beds around for Halloween. 

We do a huge production for Halloween here. I set up my old concert PA, complete lights and sounds (about 5000 watts) with four hours of family-friendly upbeat good time music that starts with _The Monster Mash_ and ends with _Thriller. _ It can be heard for a few blocks, and the lights can be seen for almost 10 blocks. At our house, we pass out about 7,000 pieces of candy to 600+ trick or treaters. The whole block gets into it, each house doing their own special thing. This is our 14th year of doing it. It's a lot of fun.

A.C.


----------



## Joker

Arsenex said:


> Oviedo. Just N.E. of Orlando. But we're expecting a possible foot of rain from the latest forecast. We have one low spot in the yard. So long as power doesn't go out, I have a sump pump that will keep up with the rain. If not, by Thursday I'll be suffering from dirty pool syndrome from the overflow.



You're only about half an hour north of me :O


----------



## Arsenex

Joker said:


> You're only about half an hour north of me :O


 By Friday we should be able to swim for a visit!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

@Arsenex @Joker  In all seriousness, both of you and your loved ones be safe. 


A.C.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> @Arsenex @Joker  In all seriousness, both of you and your loved ones be safe.
> 
> 
> A.C.


We'll be fine. It's the S2000 I'm worried about...


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> We'll be fine. It's the S2000 I'm worried about...



See this is what happens when you only write 50 words. You get nailed by a major hurricane. It's your own darn fault.


A.C.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> See this is what happens when you only write 50 words. You get nailed by a major hurricane. It's your own darn fault.
> 
> 
> A.C.



Joke's on you, my grandpa came up with an idea on how to squeeze it into his garage and then have me exit by climbing out with the top down.

Nothing is going to happen to my dragula


----------



## Joker




----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Joke's on you, my grandpa came up with an idea on how to squeeze it into his garage and then have me exit by climbing out with the top down.
> 
> Nothing is going to happen to my dragula



Darn it, @Joker , now you’ve stalled out the hurricane off the coast!  Would you get to writing?!?!?


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Darn it, @Joker , now you’ve stalled out the hurricane off the coast!  Would you get to writing?!?!?



Ian will blink first.


----------



## Arsenex

Sitting in the dark.Lost power two hours ago and it hasn’t even gotten here. Guaranteed at least 36 hours before power crews hit the streets. Given the size of this bugger, I could see it staying out for a week. In the meantime, 5+ inches of rain already and we are almost guaranteed to get 12-15 more. Heavy stuff is still 10 hours or so away.


----------



## Joker

Arsenex said:


> Sitting in the dark.Lost power two hours ago and it hasn’t even gotten here. Guaranteed at least 36 hours before power crews hit the streets. Given the size of this bugger, I could see it staying out for a week. In the meantime, 5+ inches of rain already and we are almost guaranteed to get 12-15 more. Heavy stuff is still 10 hours or so away.



Wow really? We still have power here on the east side of Orange.

You can charge your phone in your car if you have a USB cable on hand, when it passes. Stay safe.


----------



## PiP

Arsenex said:


> Sitting in the dark.Lost power two hours ago and it hasn’t even gotten here. Guaranteed at least 36 hours before power crews hit the streets. Given the size of this bugger, I could see it staying out for a week. In the meantime, 5+ inches of rain already and we are almost guaranteed to get 12-15 more. Heavy stuff is still 10 hours or so away.


is that Hurricane Ian?




__





						Loading…
					






					www.newsobserver.com


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> Sitting in the dark.Lost power two hours ago and it hasn’t even gotten here. Guaranteed at least 36 hours before power crews hit the streets. Given the size of this bugger, I could see it staying out for a week. In the meantime, 5+ inches of rain already and we are almost guaranteed to get 12-15 more. Heavy stuff is still 10 hours or so away.



Damn thing took forever to make landfall, FFS. I've been following it on both Weather Bug and Hurricane Pro. Forward speed's slowed down to 8mph, moving NE.  Predicted to be over Frostproof at 2AM as a Cat. 1. Over Daytona around 1pm as as tropical storm.  I might have power by the end of the weekend, but Fort Myers and Punta Gorda?  I'm calling Tuesday at the earliest. Yeah, they've got crews lined up and things are far better since my time in Andrew, but this one's moving slow.

Be safe, amigo. 


A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PiP said:


> is that Hurricane Ian?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsobserver.com



Yes.


----------



## Arsenex

Joker said:


> Wow really? We still have power here on the east side of Orange.
> 
> You can charge your phone in your car if you have a USB cable on hand, when it passes. Stay safe.


First crappy little gust from a feeder band robbed us. And our neighborhood has underground lines. So it just the line coming in. Given the size of this storm and the duration that it will be here, though, I’m guessing a week. All the crews will be working the larger outages first. Our is only 905 customers.


----------



## Arsenex

It was a dark and stormy night…


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Got a phone call tonight from a buddy/ex-corker who’s been a big fan of this series I’m writing. He left here to pursue a career as a certified athletic trainer. Going through all his classes and clinics. My wanting to write about shop-life has inspired/motivated  him to take notes and to start writing as well.

Dear Gawd, man! I’m an inspiration! How did that happen?!?!?!?


----------



## Kaiju_Writer

Looking through this forum and watching random book collections on youtube.... although that gonna stop in a few hours cause of work.


----------



## Joker

Power is finally out here.


----------



## Joker

Joker said:


> Power is finally out here.



We're back.

All my local buddies and their families are fine. Lake Eola flooded though.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> We're back.
> 
> All my local buddies and their families are fine. Lake Eola flooded though.



Good for them. How did you fare?


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Good for them. How did you fare?



Nothing lost at all, fortunately.

People down south were not so lucky...


----------



## Arsenex

Power is back here too. Spent the day cleaning up back yard, gutters, pool deck, refrigerator, freezers (2), flushing AC drain line, moving patio furniture and plants, and cleaning pool filter (six times so far). Ass is worn out. And now I have to do quickbooks and payroll because it's end of quarter. And tomorrow we start on the front yard. Fun!

But thankful!


----------



## TerraLiga

Enjoying the return of normality to the forum.


----------



## Kaiju_Writer

Now...just working on the suggested edits to *On the Boat *and watching some youtube videos here and there.


----------



## PiP

Trying to ignore a friend who is drunk. She keeps sending me messages on FB ... the ping alert with every message is driving me CRAZY ... I am trying to write or at least piece together the plotline for Chapter 19.

She is an alcoholic in denial and what I call a sapper. (saps your energy)

 I am also communicating with a friend who is a judge and book blogger for fantasy. Not my genre but she is advising me on current reader trends. Interesting!

I am also trying to craft a decent plot for my Halloween submission. 

_Yes, I'm a woman so I can multi-task _


----------



## Taylor

Pondering life. 

We are living in an overpriced one-bedroom apartment until our new home is ready.  The dishwasher is tiny.  The thing I _hate_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to fill it.  The thing I _like_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to empty it.    

Everything is relative.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Taylor said:


> Pondering life.
> 
> We are living in an overpriced one-bedroom apartment until our new home is ready.  The dishwasher is tiny.  The thing I _hate_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to fill it.  The thing I _like_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to empty it.
> 
> Everything is relative.


We live in a 3 bed detached house but the kitchen design is such that we can't have a full sized dishwasher. The biggest pain is that we still have to wash pans by hand.

#firstworldproblems


----------



## TerraLiga

We chose to replace our dishwasher with another freezer. When you have to hand-clean some items to put them in a machine to be machine-cleaned you know money has been wasted.

I am now the dishwasher.


----------



## Arsenex

Taylor said:


> Pondering life.
> 
> We are living in an overpriced one-bedroom apartment until our new home is ready.  The dishwasher is tiny.  The thing I _hate_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to fill it.  The thing I _like_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to empty it.
> 
> Everything is relative.


We live in a dome under the sea. So we don't have a dishwasher. We have a fishwasher. We place the dirty dishes into a watertight cabinet, shove it through the wall to outside, and open it up. The little fishes pick those plates clean. Fishwasher.


----------



## Foxee

Arsenex said:


> We live in a dome under the sea. So we don't have a dishwasher. We have a fishwasher. We place the dirty dishes into a watertight cabinet, shove it through the wall to outside, and open it up. The little fishes pick those plates clean. Fishwasher.


Brilliant!

I am currently avoiding writing. Time to stop that.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sponge Arsenex Square Pants!!!


----------



## Asterion

I'm watching an episode of Only Connect that Tom Scott of YouTube was a contestant on and feeling rather thick. I did get one question right though.


----------



## Joker

Taylor said:


> Pondering life.
> 
> We are living in an overpriced one-bedroom apartment until our new home is ready.  The dishwasher is tiny.  The thing I _hate_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to fill it.  The thing I _like_ the most about it, is that it doesn't take long to empty it.
> 
> Everything is relative.



Only a woman would be most concerned with the dishwasher.

(I'm allowed to make this joke because dishwashing was my job in college.)


----------



## Taylor

Joker said:


> Only a woman would be most concerned with the dishwasher.
> 
> (I'm allowed to make this joke because dishwashing was my job in college.)


Sorry to contradict you, but my husband discusses the dishwasher more than I do.  Lol!  We're an equal opportunity family here.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Taylor said:


> Sorry to contradict you,



No you're not.


----------



## Taylor

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> No you're not.


That's true!  Lol!  I just want to point out to @Joker that four men have chimed in here about the dishwasher.


----------



## Matchu

As a Victorian I do not like, nor approve - dishwashers, dryers, freezers & hair dryers also AND wives who never refurl the hoover cable should be arrested.


----------



## Arsenex

Taylor said:


> That's true!  Lol!  I just want to point out to @Joker that four men have chimed in here about the dishwasher.


Three really. Mine's a fishwasher.


----------



## PiP

Trying to figure out if my cucumber plants have mosaic virus or downy mildew. Either way, they don't look good so my experiment to grow winter salad crops under cover has stalled at the first hurdle.... I can't buy more plants as they are now out of season.
​


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

If this thread reeks like onions, it’s because I’m having leftover coney dogs for breakfast. I’m talking _real_ coneys, with the beef-heart meat in special seasoning, and not a hotdog smothered in chili, which some people call a coney dog. That would be a chili dog. Big difference.


----------



## Parabola

Now see, when it comes to dueling with the "troll-poet" this isn't my first rodeo (on some other forum, and I cycle through a few of them). But are all rodeos created equal? I'm going to hesitantly say yes because they usually come in two forms, 1) some disaffected obsession with irony, color me impressed, or 2) more of a "I write random shtuffs in an attempt to seem literary." There actually might be a third variety, but I forgot, maybe it's a weird combination of the two. Still, no matter how you slice it, same old, same old.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> 2) more of a "I write random shtuffs in an attempt to seem literary."



Shakespeare, Poe, Keats, I am not. Heck, King, Vonnegutt, Tolkien, Clancy I am not. (Probably THE truest statement on this forum ever.) But it seems to me in a few lit sites and FB pages I've silently maneuvered through, it seems there's a _LOT_ of _I am literary, look at my frivolous words!_ all over the freaking place. You can swing a haiku and knock most of them off their pretentious perch.


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Shakespeare, Poe, Keats, I am not. Heck, King, Vonnegutt, Tolkien, Clancy I am not. (Probably THE truest statement on this forum ever.) But it seems to me in a few lit sites and FB pages I've silently maneuvered through, it seems there's a _LOT_ of _I am literary, look at my frivolous words!_ all over the freaking place. You can swing a haiku and knock most of them off their pretentious perch.



Or sometimes you get the sense that their version of "literary" is simply echoing previous literary figures (like the ones you mentioned). Toss in a french phrase or two so that the educated buffoons "grok it" and you're golden.

Interesting fact about Clancy/King, apparently there was a dispute at one point because King didn't like Clancy was getting paid more than him at one point, if I remember correctly.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Not only is this forum a great place to help people with writing, but I'm helping one of our European members learn about life in the Midwest.  Particularly areas that we would refer to as _out in the hicks._ You know, the places where a family of five move in and it doubles the village population.


----------



## Foxee

Staring at the page til my forehead bleeds. Considering the pain, I must be doing it right.

Update seconds later: Trying not to scream as my son came in and just started talking to me and goofing off. It's not nice to kill your family just because they interrupt you when you're trying to write...right? Is that right??


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Foxee said:


> Staring at the page til my forehead bleeds. Considering the pain, I must be doing it right.
> 
> Update seconds later: Trying not to scream as my son came in and just started talking to me and goofing off. It's not nice to kill your family just because they interrupt you when you're trying to write...right? Is that right??



I’d be lying to say I didn’t entertain the thought when Wifey does it to me


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Not only is this forum a great place to help people with writing, but I'm helping one of our European members learn about life in the Midwest.  Particularly areas that we would refer to as _out in the hicks._ You know, the places where a family of five move in and it doubles the village population.



You know, I have a friend from Europe whose first purchase when coming stateside was a Challenger Scat Pack. They just don't have cars like that in Eurostan.


----------



## Parabola

Reading news articles on nuclear saber rattling, or is that nothing more than the godly nipple quivering in its scabbard?


----------



## Joker

Parabola said:


> Reading news articles on nuclear saber rattling, or is that nothing more than the godly nipple quivering in its scabbard?



Uh... what?


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Cornelius Coburn said:


> The more he does it the more annoying it becomes; hopefully somebody will take him out soon.



Well, I'm prepared either way since I've already sunk several hundred hours into Fallout 3.


----------



## mistamastamusta

Right now I'm studying for the PSATs that I will be taking next week in preparation for the SATs later this year.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> Reading news articles on nuclear saber rattling, or is that nothing more than the godly nipple quivering in its scabbard?



You had me at quivering nipple... wait... what?!?


----------



## Splinter

I've been so wrapped up recently with buying a new motorcycle that everything else has been kicked to one side. I suppose other bikers here will connect with that because it's such a moment. At least it should be...
Not the case here in Argentina where red tape is the biggest obstacle, but I managed to get that done this morning with a minimum of pain - there are minute details of which I will spare readers, for now.
End result is that I hadn't booked a release appointment to take the bike today (having paid for the beast eight days ago in hard currency) so I'll be collecting her/him tomorrow. The upside, because there always is an upside as far as I'm concerned being an eternal optimist, is that I have another night of anticipation, dreaming of mounting the beast at 11.30 am in the morning.
I say her/him not out of any PC perspective, but only because one never knows until a really good ride.


----------



## Arsenex

I took a break from the two sentences I got written today and repaired my hedge trimmer. So.... success!


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Not only is this forum a great place to help people with writing, but I'm helping one of our European members learn about life in the Midwest.  Particularly areas that we would refer to as _out in the hicks._ You know, the places where a family of five move in and it doubles the village population.


BOONIE RATS UNITE


----------



## Kaiju_Writer

I am now writing a first draft of my full-length Kaiju novel that I know is a novel. It is tentatively titled _"Earth's Monsters" _though I may change the title. I am wrapping up chapter 2 and then...start on chapter 3.


----------



## Matchu

Going mental at home after my zoom meeting with senior management went s**t

‘how do you inspire junior staff?’

‘give them a biscuit? Flash my teeth, next question.’

I wish I was unemployed and rich, so unfair  death to sci-fi ..


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just finished the playlist for the holiday program for QRM. Now, to disappear into the studio and get it produced.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

A coworker, who's aware that my books will eventually be based upon coworkers and situations at work, hunted me down to tell me about a chaotic moment that happened over the weekend at her 18 year old daughter's baby shower. And she told me about it multiple times to make sure I had written down the deets actuaretely. Even though she was involved she wanted it to be included. (wow!).  Honestly, I'm not sure how I'm going to add that her ex was banging the (at the time) underage bestie of his pregnant daughter, and that the boyfriend showed up at the baby shower just to kick his ass, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> A coworker, who's aware that my books will eventually be based upon coworkers and situations at work, hunted me down to tell me about a chaotic moment that happened over the weekend at her 18 year old daughter's baby shower. And she told me about it multiple times to make sure I had written down the deets actuaretely. Even though she was involved she wanted it to be included. (wow!).  Honestly, I'm not sure how I'm going to add that her ex was banging the (at the time) underage bestie of his pregnant daughter, and that the boyfriend showed up at the baby shower just to kick his ass, but I'm sure I'll figure it out.


The important thing is that somebody gets their Jerry Beads.


----------



## mistamastamusta

Coming home from marching band rehearsal. I have a competition this Saturday and working really hard in the time beforehand. Over 72 a week and have school and work on top of it. Boy, I admire the hell out of the professionals.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

JBF said:


> The important thing is that somebody gets their Jerry Beads.



This is just as good as an incident that happened here a decade ago. A, B. Husband and wife coworkers on nights, different areas of the shop. Marriage going through a small rocky patch. A confides to C, female coworker on his line. C, married, too.
Soon, things start to get complicated and interesting between A and C. At lunch, they decided to run out behind storage shed for a quickie. They get out there only to discover B “servicing” her line boss back there.
As if that wasn’t bad enough, security were making their rounds and stumbled upon the whole ordeal.
There were soon four job openings and three divorces…


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> This is just as good as an incident that happened here a decade ago. A, B. Husband and wife coworkers on nights, different areas of the shop. Marriage going through a small rocky patch. A confides to C, female coworker on his line. C, married, too.
> Soon, things start to get complicated and interesting between A and C. At lunch, they decided to run out behind storage shed for a quickie. They get out there only to discover B “servicing” her line boss back there.
> As if that wasn’t bad enough, security were making their rounds and stumbled upon the whole ordeal.
> There were soon four job openings and three divorces…


This reads funnier with the Benny Hill theme in the background.


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about an everything bagel laced with arsenic. My character might "eat" it, but it's not an actual bagel. Or perhaps, as a philosophical entity, it is designed to be inchoate. And that, my friends, is the food they serve at the banquet of the damned.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

mistamastamusta said:


> Coming home from marching band rehearsal. I have a competition this Saturday and working really hard in the time beforehand. Over 72 a week and have school and work on top of it. Boy, I admire the hell out of the professionals.



are we talking like high school or college type marching band or like drum and bugle corp?


----------



## mistamastamusta

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> are we talking like high school or college type marching band or like drum and bugle corp?


High School, although I plan to march DCI once I get into college.


----------



## Joker

Thinking about how I can switch my red 2006 Honda S2000 for a black 2000 one, get the perfect example that I want, and reduce my monthly payment on it.

Yes I've been doing that instead of writing. I'll stop - for now.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Quick: I need a synonym for _dimly lit._

I'm having a brain fart.


----------



## Parabola

Trying to alleviate the boredom.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## mistamastamusta

Debating whether to edit my piece using the critiques and suggestions I've been given or go to sleep at a reasonable time. 

Also dreading the 2-hour ELA exam I have to take first thing in the morning.


----------



## Parabola

Poking at an old story, Ol' Buck 'Em Joe.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I learned tonight that an ex-coworker whom I had a ton of respect for passed away from Covid over the weekend at the age of 54.  That makes four former coworkers who've died of the 'Rona in the past 12 months.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I learned tonight that an ex-coworker whom I had a ton of respect for passed away from Covid over the weekend at the age of 54.  That makes four former coworkers who've died of the 'Rona in the past 12 months.


I know of a couple, too. And to think there are still those who think it's all fake...


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Waiting to begin my first Amtrak experience, Davis to Denver.


----------



## Arsenex

C.K.Johnson said:


> Waiting to begin my first Amtrak experience, Davis to Denver. View attachment 29629


Are you certain it's actually going to be an Amtrak train and not some corporeal phantasm come to take you away? Davis to Denver sounds like a Halloween short story in the making.


----------



## Arsenex

I had a Big Mac attack only to get home and find my tea was unsweetened. The horror!


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Arsenex said:


> Are you certain it's actually going to be an Amtrak train and not some corporeal phantasm come to take you away? Davis to Denver sounds like a Halloween short story in the making.


It is my first trip and the tickets were very cheap so who knows


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> I had a Big Mac attack only to get home and find my tea was unsweetened. The horror!



Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Theglasshouse

Relaxing before beginning my next short story project, which I hope will be shorter. My current project was about 4,600 words. Some publishers can accept that. I'd wager it will be a 2-5 cent market. Going to wait a while or some days before I post it very possibly until my story is green-lighted indicating that it is error-free by someone who is teaching me. To be honest, I only found one more error today when looking over it for a period of time (days).  I know it is a hard sell for the biggest markets. This is me being optimistic about how editors think when buying stories.


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Thoughts and prayers...



10/6/22

Never forget.


----------



## Parabola

Reading up on Russian history.


----------



## Foxee

Wishing that I could do everything.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Foxee said:


> Wishing that I could do everything.


Don’t. They expect you to do more if you do.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Don’t. They expect you to do more if you do.


One day while meditating, a monk experiences a vision of some devas and so asks them, in effect, “Do you know where the physical universe ends?” 

They say they don’t know, but that there’s a higher level of devas. Maybe they know. So the monk gets a vision of the higher level of devas and asks them the same question. They don’t know, but they send him to the next level up. 

This process repeats, as he gets sent up, up, up, the deva bureaucracy until he finally comes face-to-face with the Great Brahma. He asks the question, and the Great Brahma responds, “I am the Great Brahma, All-knowing, All-seeing, the father of all that has been and will be.”

Now, if this had been the Book of Job, the conversation would have ended there. But the monk isn’t cowed. He says, “I didn’t ask you if you were the Great Brahma, and so on, I asked you if you know where the physical universe ends.”

The Great Brahma repeats that he’s the Great Brahma, and so on, and the monk persists with his question three times. Finally, the Great Brahma takes him by the arm, pulls him aside, and says, “Look. I don’t know. But my retinue thinks I know everything, and I don’t want to disappoint them. You go back and ask the Buddha.”


----------



## Explosia

Taking a short break between tasks during my early work morning. Mmmm, coffeeeeeee.... 

Bleh. Back to my sheep.


----------



## Joker

wrong thread oops


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> wrong thread oops



It happens. But in a way, it _does_ deal with knowing everything and being expected more.  Me thinks we'll give you a pass this time. 

(I say that like I'm somebody freakin' important here. Geesh)


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Me thinks we'll give you a pass _this time._


----------



## Parabola

Contemplating another cup of coffee.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I volunteered to come in and work 8 hours on one of the machining areas that’s been recently hit with job openings (1 transferred, 2 quit, 1 retired). Got in tonight to discover that main waterline cracked. Shut it down for lengthy repair, but it meant there was only one set of working bathrooms for the entire shop… at the far end of the shop. It go really chaotic for a few hours.


----------



## Asterion

I just finished watching the new Hellraiser film


----------



## JBF

Pondering how my coworker is still employed.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

JBF said:


> Pondering how my coworker is still employed.



DDDUUUDDDEEE!!!!!!!!!  We have several that we wonder about. One with the safety record of an Argentinian death squad with our without the helicopter. 

<pauses for a second>

Whoops..  shop humor. Was that outta bounds?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Watched Michigan's lethargic victory over the Hoosiers (side note to @Moon Child, those are people from the state of Indiana, not to be confused for aforementioned _Yoopers,_ which are from the northern region of Michigan. We're trying to help ya out here) in Big _We Can't Count_ Conference football before watching a brutal defensive game of Iowa vs. Illinois.
I hate myself for saying this, I really do, but Michigan will be lucky to score more than two field goals against OSU this year, and the Buckeyes will be National Champions. They're playing complete football.


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Whoops..  shop humor. Was that outta bounds?



_Chilean _helicopter.

Probably was offensive.  

I got a rabid chuckle out of it.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Meanwhile, I'm trying to update Apache Office from 4.1.whatever to 4.1.13 on a 14 year old Macbook Pro.  This might require beer.


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Meanwhile, I'm trying to update Apache Office from 4.1.whatever to 4.1.13 on a 14 year old Macbook Pro.  This might require beer.


…and hammers.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Update complete. And now, time to revamp some chapters.

With a beer.


----------



## Parabola

Trying to gear up for Leo. I have only a partial, broader idea where it's going after the creepy clown sequence (MCCA). Although I have to write the scene where protag talks to Toby first.


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

I am unfortunately staring at the dreaded 'blank page'.  I don't seem to be able to write anything today.  Is it possible for a book to unwrite itself?  Feel like I'm going backwards!

May go play Fortnite for a bit!  See-ya! x

*##Link removed by moderator##*


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Re-re-re-re-revamp going pretty smooth so far. But that's because I got to the easy part done. Now on to the section where I'll end up pulling out hair.

Oh, yeah. I'm bald.
Never mind....


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Re-re-re-re-revamp going pretty smooth so far. But that's because I got to the easy part done. Now on to the section where I'll end up pulling out hair.
> 
> Oh, yeah. I'm bald.
> Never mind....


 
_Offers my own pulled out hair and pva glue_ you can pull this off your head!


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Re-re-re-re-revamp going pretty smooth so far. But that's because I got to the easy part done. Now on to the section where I'll end up pulling out hair.
> 
> Oh, yeah. I'm bald.
> Never mind....



Me too!


----------



## mistamastamusta

Hand-making my Halloween costume based on a character in my favorite book series, _Splintered_ by A.G Howard.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> _Offers my own pulled out hair and pva glue_ you can pull this off your head!



If that's your real hair in your avatar, I kindly/gladly/enthusiastically/and a whole lotta other ly's accept your most generous offer.


----------



## Moon Child

mistamastamusta said:


> Hand-making my Halloween costume based on a character in my favorite book series, _Splintered_ by A.G Howard.



I think I speak for everyone when I say, we want to see the costume when it's done!


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> If that's your real hair in your avatar, I kindly/gladly/enthusiastically/and a whole lotta other ly's accept your most generous offer.



It's not lol, my hair is long but it's light brown!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> It's not lol, my hair is long but it's light brown!



Back in the 90's, before I started going bald, I had really long thick hair. When it became obvious that hair replacement products available at the time weren't helping, I shaved my head. My hair was down to the middle of my back. I miss it some days.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Back in the 90's, before I started going bald, I had really long thick hair. When it became obvious that hair replacement products available at the time weren't helping, I shaved my head. My hair was down to the middle of my back. I miss it some days.



Wow! You were brave! 

I'm considering having a buzzcut. Apparently it's empowering for a woman. But not now. It's too cold! Getting a pixie cut next month and I'll decide in March if I'm brave enough for that buzzcut  I'm 5ft 5 and my hair is mid back currently.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Wow! You were brave!



More like self-preservation. I didn't want to look like some creeper. I'm already goofy enough, but _Want some candy, little boy/girl?_ wasn't a perceived option/addition to the personality I really wanted.


----------



## JBF

Typing an unsolicited work-related way-above-my-paygrade work proposal to the boss lady.  

May God have mercy on us all.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

JBF said:


> Typing an unsolicited work-related way-above-my-paygrade work proposal to the boss lady.
> 
> May God have mercy on us all.



Thoughts and Prayers.


----------



## JBF

…she went for it.

Huh.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

JBF said:


> …she went for it.
> 
> Huh.


Be afraid. Be *VERY afraid…..*


----------



## Sinister

Trying to muscle through a seasonal Old-Fashioned(Woodford Reserve) and a one-hitter to clean my house.  I'm listening to tunes and trying to justify my existence somehow.  I'm thinking about entering the month's prompt.  I chickened out on last year's Oct prompt.  Then again, I've yet to break my streak of finishing third.  I've never finished second, first, or not placed.  I figure even failure is better than stagnation, so I'll give it another go.

Orchids are blooming no matter what I do.  I clipped my Phal for my Sister's wedding(the flowers matched her wedding colors) and now they're reblooming.  Almost bought a Dendro or Cattleya today, but decided against it.  I need to slow down my collecting until I can get a better greenhouse.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Trying to muscle through a seasonal Old-Fashioned(Woodford Reserve) and a one-hitter to clean my house.  I'm listening to tunes and trying to justify my existence somehow.  I'm thinking about entering the month's prompt.  I chickened out on last year's Oct prompt.  Then again, I've yet to break my streak of finishing third.  I've never finished second, first, or not placed.  I figure even failure is better than stagnation, so I'll give it another go.
> 
> Orchids are blooming no matter what I do.  I clipped my Phal for my Sister's wedding(the flowers matched her wedding colors) and now they're reblooming.  Almost bought a Dendro or Cattleya today, but decided against it.  I need to slow down my collecting until I can get a better greenhouse.
> 
> -Sin



Every time I have an orchid it never blooms again then eventually it gets white fluffy stuff on it!  You're gifted to have one blooming for you!


----------



## Sinister

Moon Child said:


> Every time I have an orchid it never blooms again then eventually it gets white fluffy stuff on it!  You're gifted to have one blooming for you!


Huh...sounds like mealybugs or Orchid scale maybe?  As for me, I don't want you to get the wrong impression.  I wasn't born with a green thumb.  It was once my job.  I used to work in Greenhouse Management, Lab Hybridizing services and Meristematic Micropropagation.  I got good after killing so many poor plants.  ;_;  It was a hard lesson when I realized a horticultural degree doesn't keep plants alive.

Plus...Orchids are grouchy and demanding.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Huh...sounds like mealybugs or Orchid scale maybe?  As for me, I don't want you to get the wrong impression.  I wasn't born with a green thumb.  It was once my job.  I used to work in Greenhouse Management, Lab Hybridizing services and Meristematic Micropropagation.  I got good after killing so many poor plants.  ;_;  It was a hard lesson when I realized a horticultural degree doesn't keep plants alive.



Maybe so. I know it spreads onto other plants without fail. 
That was a cool job!  I never kill aloe Vera plants!  those are like rabbits in my house! 



Sinister said:


> Plus...Orchids are grouchy and demanding.
> 
> -Sin



Are you sure that wasn't a mirror you were looking at then?


----------



## Sinister

Moon Child said:


> Maybe so. I know it spreads onto other plants without fail.
> That was a cool job!  I never kill aloe Vera plants!  those are like rabbits in my house!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that wasn't a mirror you were looking at then?



I'm still thinking scale or mealybugs.  Might be a mold.
Aloe Vera is such a great plant!  I have tons in my Kitchen, in case of burns.  Very rewarding plant.  ^^

As for that last part of your post...  I don't intend to dignify that with an answer.    rofl

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Could well be. I don't have an orchid at the moment. 
I have some in the kitchen, living room and my bedroom! Only rooms without them are the bathroom, hallway and front room. 

I couldn't resist that last part


----------



## mistamastamusta

Deciding where I want to work my first independent job. I was working at my father's family-owned deli for a while, but it's getting tedious now that people in my area just go to WaWa or Royal Farms for a hoagie. Seems to be just older people coming in recently, if that, and some young people my age looking for a quick snack. 

I'm thinking of staying in the food service, maybe the diner in town. My mom was a waitress when she was sixteen like me. 

My grandma gave me a talk about having a bank account and whatnot. I'm really excited, I get my working papers tomorrow and hopefully will start applying to places later this month.


----------



## Moon Child

Revisiting childhood by binge watching Keeping Up Appearances and laughing at them all over again


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Grabbing a cup of coffee and preparing myself mentally to update Celebrity Dead Pool leaderboard. Nearly all of the 70+ players had Angela Lansbury. 
But first, a trip to the dealership to look at cars. Me Honda's not gonna make it through the winter.


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Grabbing a cup of coffee and preparing myself mentally to update Celebrity Dead Pool leaderboard. Nearly all of the 70+ players had Angela Lansbury.
> But first, a trip to the dealership to look at cars. Me Honda's not gonna make it through the winter.
> 
> 
> A.C.



Are we invited to the funeral of your beloved? What flowers does she like best?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Are we invited to the funeral of your beloved? What flowers does she like best?



If you're talking about my car, I'm not quite sure.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> If you're talking about my car, I'm not quite sure.


Of course I meant your car


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

It's still road-worthy, but barely. The debate is whether to try to get weasel some trade-in value for it, sell it, or just drive it until it dies like I have with literally every other vehicle I've owned.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

By the way, 42 out of 73 players in my Celebrity Dead Pool league/group had Angela Lansbury, if anyone's interested. That includes one player, who joined in 2019, who finally scored her first ever point 1380 days after she started playing. Now the current active scoreless streak in 710 days.


----------



## Arsenex

I'm parched. The corners of my mouth are cracking. My body can no longer produce sweat. It's been a full eight hours since we lost water pressure due to a main break. My wife and I have been reduced to crawling on our hands and knees to get from room to room. Our dog is sprawled on the cool tile floor, panting, lethargic.

Why has our county water system forsaken us? Have we not paid our taxes and bills? Have we not performed our civic duties to the community? When will the nightmare end?

As I write this... I can now only dream of hydration, of what it felt like. A cool silky stream of water running between my fingers. A warm splash on my face as I wash away the day's filth and grime. And will the longing ever end for the sound of a flush. Oh that magical flush, swirling, sinking as it sweeps our waste away. The pressure. The pressure.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

We’ll organize a Thoughts And Prayers thread for you.

Friday, the city flushed the hydrants in our neighborhood, and we lost all pressure here until after I woke up. Got to work to discover crack in a main water line. They somehow rigged water to one set of bathrooms… in the furthest corner of the shop. It sucked.

Stay strong! I’m giving you a courtesy flush as a sign of support.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> We’ll organize a Thoughts And Prayers thread for you.
> 
> Friday, the city flushed the hydrants in our neighborhood, and we lost all pressure here until after I woke up. Got to work to discover crack in a main water line. They somehow rigged water to one set of bathrooms… in the furthest corner of the shop. It sucked.
> 
> Stay strong! I’m giving you a courtesy flush as a sign of support.


Thanks!

And now... failure. A system uncharted, unknown. A main pipe that is an odd size. Woe is me. The county left to scour the state looking for suitable replacement parts. A schedule of repairs is not forthcoming. A boil water alert issued, but no water to boil. Lift and carry, lift and carry. We survive on five gallon buckets from the pool. Flush and fill. Flush and fill. A new life. Pioneer days. Lift and carry...


----------



## Parabola

Thinking about Murder Console 3 plot, specifically how much of Ethan's voice to include. I already explored the regret bit, and while he has ample reasons for that now, I'd like to explore additional aspects, like a childish, vengeful streak where he tries to redeem himself. Toward the end of the second book, he became unhinged and did something violent due to some nebulous connection between the console and his personality traits, and I'd like to include that unstable side too, maybe a little muted because of the current circumstances.

Eventually Ethan "learns his lesson." I'm already looking forward to the section where his friend establishes his own dictatorship (or, his other friend, since it's an architecture more than one person takes advantage of).


----------



## Moon Child

Just put pasta in to cook (it's 540pm for me) while singing along (out of tune) to Abba


----------



## Moon Child

Arsenex said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And now... failure. A system uncharted, unknown. A main pipe that is an odd size. Woe is me. The county left to scour the state looking for suitable replacement parts. A schedule of repairs is not forthcoming. A boil water alert issued, but no water to boil. Lift and carry, lift and carry. We survive on five gallon buckets from the pool. Flush and fill. Flush and fill. A new life. Pioneer days. Lift and carry...



I thought of you today in good old chilly England! I had a 5l container of water I was refilling some empty bottles with and your saga came to mind! 

Joking aside though, I do hope you and yours are safe and well and get some fresh drinking water soon darling!


----------



## Theglasshouse

@Parabola

Were you inspired by ready player one by Ernest Cline?


----------



## Arsenex

Moon Child said:


> I thought of you today in good old chilly England! I had a 5l container of water I was refilling some empty bottles with and your saga came to mind!
> 
> Joking aside though, I do hope you and yours are safe and well and get some fresh drinking water soon darling!


Thanks! We have plenty of water. Just not the running kind.


----------



## Moon Child

On the bright side.. You have your own pool!


----------



## Arsenex

Moon Child said:


> On the bright side.. You have your own pool!


It's more of a cistern now. Nobody uses it as a pool.


----------



## Parabola

Theglasshouse said:


> @Parabola
> 
> Were you inspired by ready player one by Ernest Cline?



I've heard of it but no. Mine starts out in the real world, vaguely early 2000s, deals with how the tech changes the psyche. Second book deals with offshoot reality (or "tangent reality" think Donnie Darko, and I don't mean virtual reality), then comes the "mild" dystopia for the third book. I think I was just inspired by nostalgia/childhood stuff.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Speakn' of water. It rained here all day yesterday. I park my car along side the curb. Last night, went out to leave. Stepped off the curb to open the passenger side to toss my EDC stuff in the passenger seat, only to discover the hard way in the dark that the water had dammed up just in front of the neighbor's driveway, and I was now ankle deep in cold water. Went down in wet socks, kicked the clog loose, but I was running late, so no time to change socks. Miserable forklift driver last night.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Speakn' of water. It rained here all day yesterday. I park my car along side the curb. Last night, went out to leave. Stepped off the curb to open the passenger side to toss my EDC stuff in the passenger seat, only to discover the hard way in the dark that the water had dammed up just in front of the neighbor's driveway, and I was now ankle deep in cold water. Went down in wet socks, kicked the clog loose, but I was running late, so no time to change socks. Miserable forklift driver last night.


Man. Wet socks are one of those things that no one should have to put up with. Condolences.


----------



## Parabola

Re-reading just written portions from MC3. I've settled on having both Eugene and Ethan's voices. Seems to make sense to have dueling perspectives since that's been an untouched cornerstone of the previous two books. I'm looking forward to the "big finish" that's been in my mind for months.


----------



## JBF

Arsenex said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And now... failure. A system uncharted, unknown. A main pipe that is an odd size. Woe is me. The county left to scour the state looking for suitable replacement parts. A schedule of repairs is not forthcoming. A boil water alert issued, but no water to boil. Lift and carry, lift and carry. We survive on five gallon buckets from the pool. Flush and fill. Flush and fill. A new life. Pioneer days. Lift and carry...



I laugh, but also don’t.  Our county can’t go two weeks without a line break/boil order.

And I’m on my second one-man shift inside of twenty-four hours now.  Just under three and I get to go home and not answer my phone until Monday.


----------



## Arsenex

JBF said:


> I laugh, but also don’t.  Our county can’t go two weeks without a line break/boil order.
> 
> And I’m on my second one-man shift inside of twenty-four hours now.  Just under three and I get to go home and not answer my phone until Monday.


Does that make you shiftless?


----------



## JBF

Arsenex said:


> Does that make you shiftless?



Moreso than usual.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I have my concept/idea for my front cover art. 

I'm just _slightly_ excited.  Now I need a graphic artist withe book cover knowledge/experience. 


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I have my concept/idea for my front cover art.
> 
> I'm just _slightly_ excited.  Now I need a graphic artist withe book cover knowledge/experience.
> 
> 
> A.C.



Etsy! Literally search for book cover artist. I found one on the UK site that charge about £30 for a cover


----------



## Parabola

Reading final scene with Sarah and Ethan in MC2. I wasn't satisfied with that one, and plan to go back when inspiration strikes. I had a specific atmosphere, usage of color in mind, but it never quite coalesced.


----------



## Matchu

We  moved to our end of life home finally.  

That is why, at last, I have a keyboard after three weeks of lifting boxes and driving from house A to house B I can once again now do nothing again now, or compose utilising the entire hand at my computer website.  No more silence of Reddit scenes for me.

I even have hate this spare bedroom to call my own.  A big garden.  Downside is I have to continue in hell-job until death, deflated about the mortgage,, wanting to be an author an all, sit at home all day like my wife does with her so-called 'proper' job, death to IT.   Such injustice, property legacy takes priority, I understand honey.  After this 'holiday' of moving house I'm back inside  with the vulnerable gentlemen for 12 hours Saturday night, I'm sure it will be okay, nobody will kill me.

Open to offer @ 2K per month to write comments on websites, open to possibilities, no interview please I fail  interviews.  Also suffering piles for first time in my life so feel like an insect intellectually..


----------



## Foxee

Sitting in the high school parking lot waiting for my son to leave the football game.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just woke up. Banana... cup of coffee.. It's not quite 4:00 am. Wifey's snoring like a full throttled chainsaw. I think I'll go play in the garage.


----------



## bdcharles

Looking for editing clients and dipping into the final scenes of SOE2


----------



## Moon Child

Listening to Atlas Obscura on Spotify


----------



## Parabola

Taking a break from MC3. Coffee and current events. Then it's back to it.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Finished producing Xmas radio show segment 3 this morning. Only 39+ more to go!!!!!


----------



## Foxee

Woke up with my alarm on a Saturday in order to get son to Taekwondo. When I finally crowbarred him out of bed he said he'd had insomnia. I tried to give him a 'This is Sparta' speech but was not yet caffeinated so he went back to bed.

Now that I have coffee and a chance at my computer it looks like I can get a few things done, maybe. The dog is lying on my side of the bed and I don't feel like arguing with her even if getting back into it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Parabola

Sitting down to a second cup of Joe and thinking about my stately avenue that is designed for a one-time only missile parade. I'm not sure exactly when Ethan will take over this dictatorship, but things are finally gonna "get real." His world doesn't end with the a-bomb though but with killing squads, or at least they're the larger threat to the thing inside him that best approximates a moral compass.


----------



## Moon Child

Just finished learning unit 7 of Greek lessons on Duolingo. I start unit 8 tomorrow


----------



## Parabola

Gearing up for another writing session in Leo. Up next is night scene out in the country as he walks the long road into town.


----------



## Sinister

I'm making chicken noodle soup for my sick sister.  Remember your family, WF.  You only ever get the one family.  Take good care of em.

Also, I'm coping with my failure to post an entry for October's LM challenge prompt.  I might write it anyway and post it on my blog.  Also coming up with a reply to @ehbowen 's post in the Tavern thread.  Trying to stretch the writing muscles one more time.

And...shamefacedly, I admit, I'm tilting back a few hot toddies with good Kentucky Bourbon.  I feel warm and fuzzy.  ^^

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> I'm making chicken noodle soup for my sick sister.
> -Sin



Homemade chicken noodle soup, you say?

<cough cough cough>

Ahem.


----------



## mistamastamusta

Listening to the same song on repeat as I try to fight my writer's block. I have this idea for my main character, but I'm not sure how it's going to work or how it's going to emotionally affect them. 

I'm also hating the fact that my school's football team won on Friday. The playoffs are going to be cold as hell.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

mistamastamusta said:


> Listening to the same song on repeat as I try to fight my writer's block. I have this idea for my main character, but I'm not sure how it's going to work or how it's going to emotionally affect them.
> 
> I'm also hating the fact that my school's football team won on Friday. The playoffs are going to be cold as hell.



Pick our brains. Perhaps we can assist.


----------



## ehbowen

Sinister said:


> Also, I'm coping with my failure to post an entry for October's LM challenge prompt.  I might write it anyway and post it on my blog.  Also coming up with a reply to @ehbowen 's post in the Tavern thread.  Trying to stretch the writing muscles one more time.
> 
> And...shamefacedly, I admit, I'm tilting back a few hot toddies with good Kentucky Bourbon.  I feel warm and fuzzy.  ^^
> 
> -Sin



I look forward to seeing that!


----------



## Parabola

Writing from the perspective of a side-character. For some reason, I feel like being more intentional with the plot straight off the bat, conscious of the slow ramping up of events.


----------



## mistamastamusta

So I have this book with story prompts and one of them intrigued me. I'm currently working on it with my MC to see how it would play out as a potential part of my piece.

Also, my shoulder is killing me. I don't know how but I've managed to pull a muscle.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

mistamastamusta said:


> So I have this book with story prompts and one of them intrigued me. I'm currently working on it with my MC to see how it would play out as a potential part of my piece.
> 
> Also, my shoulder is killing me. I don't know how but I've managed to pull a muscle.


Sorry to hear/read. May you feel better soon.

A.C.


----------



## dither

Right now, I'm sitting in my library, thought I'd come borrow a book or three, and, since it's raining out there, and take shelter but it's absolutely heaving in here. What happened that old "used to be"? When so much as an over-heard whisper was frowned upon.

Actually, I'm gearing myself up to set up the hibernation shelter that I saved  from last year. A winter refuge for reg the hedge... hog. It was a success last winter and maybe  saved one hedgehog from getting a roasting. Old Fawksie has much to answer for. Talk about "knock-on effects", and he didn't even pull it off. Not that that makes any difference. We, with our love of and fascination with ritualistic activity would probably have been doing that stuff win or lose.

Anyway, the clock is ticking, my time is nearly up, the the rain has stopped, I have books to find, and above all of the chatter I can hear the hen clucking. Could be worse I suppose.

dithering.


----------



## Parabola

About to take my first sip of coffee.


----------



## Moon Child

Debating what uni course to do and yawning as it's midnight, so maybe I'll try again tomorrow!  I'm 36 and finally taking the plunge only to be torn between two courses


----------



## Arsenex

Just finished a plate of my wife's lasagna. Yum.

And then it has been on the phone with Amazon. My sales, which haven't been spectacular lately, but have been consistent, have been zero on four of the past five days. I've probably only had two or three days like that total in the last 8 years. Page reads are coming through as normal, but not sales. So I called kdp. Nope. Nothing new with us. So I went to one of my product pages and then to my author page which shows all my titles. More than half were missing. So I called Author Central and bingo, they rolled out some new feature a few days ago and it has things all screwed up. And they said they hope to have it straightened out this weekend, but can't give that as anything more than a maybe. Meanwhile, my sales ranks drop into the pit of no return. Grrr.


----------



## mistamastamusta

Deciding which shoes go better with the dress I'll be wearing for homecoming later. EEEEEEE, my first dance as a high-schooler


----------



## Moon Child

mistamastamusta said:


> Deciding which shoes go better with the dress I'll be wearing for homecoming later. EEEEEEE, my first dance as a high-schooler


oh good luck, darling!


----------



## mistamastamusta

Moon Child said:


> oh good luck, darling!


Thank you!


----------



## Moon Child

mistamastamusta said:


> Thank you!


try not to get too high a heel or anything that pinches your toes or by the end of the night your feet will really really hurt!


----------



## mistamastamusta

Moon Child said:


> try not to get too high a heel or anything that pinches your toes or by the end of the night your feet will really really hurt!


Oh no no, I could never do high high heels. I have these platform-heeled boots I was thinking of wearing but we just got new gym floors so it's either I wear them and have to bring another pair of shoes, or wear flats.


----------



## Moon Child

mistamastamusta said:


> Oh no no, I could never do high high heels. I have these platform-heeled boots I was thinking of wearing but we just got new gym floors so it's either I wear them and have to bring another pair of shoes, or wear flats.


Either of those would go well, darling. You're beautiful whatever shoes you wear


----------



## Theglasshouse

My mood shifts a bit when it is too loud in my environment. I don't like writing on a bed which is a con to being inside this house. I am in the house which is on the mountain. Here there are no desks. I wished I had taken the small table at home. However, that wouldn't have been possible. My parents would have complained. They carried in the vehicle's trunk a lot of construction materials (bricks, and a lot of ceramic tiles).

So I am passively reading a bit to get by. I got two good ideas for a character. I jotted that down on the computer and I only need to wait until I get home unless my mood magically improves. Then I will write something as a draft. I enjoy writing, but there are too many frustrating circumstances that prevent me from writing.

ADD which I also have doesn't help a lot either.

Listening to music and hopefully, the situation improves. I was reading a book.

On the upside, a lot has been done to finish the house. They have been continuing to build it.

One of these days I won't have to go for 1 week away from my home. Of course, since my mother's birthday is on the  27th of October it means I will probably be home by the 26th. At least I hope that is the case.


----------



## ehbowen

Getting ready to hitch a ride (my tire's flat) to Mom & Dad's house to watch what hopefully will be the last game of the American League Championship (baseball) Series....


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> Getting ready to hitch a ride (my tire's flat) to Mom & Dad's house to watch what hopefully will be the last game of the American League Championship (baseball) Series....



Go everybody but the Yankees....


----------



## ehbowen

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Go everybody but the Yankees....


I understand that during the Division Series Yankees fans were shouting, "We want Houston!"

Well, they got us....


----------



## Parabola

Reading up on Mao Zedong, mainly due to reading a series of articles referencing him alongside Xi Jinping.


----------



## Joker

Parabola said:


> Reading up on Mao Zedong, mainly due to reading a series of articles referencing him alongside Xi Jinping.



The only thing he hated more than capitalism were sparrows!


----------



## Parabola

Joker said:


> The only thing he hated more than capitalism were sparrows!



Well at least there's the "Toilet Revolution" to look forward to.


----------



## Joker

Parabola said:


> Well at least there's the "Toilet Revolution" to look forward to.



That's a new one for me.


----------



## Moon Child

Joker said:


> The only thing he hated more than capitalism were sparrows!


What's wrong with sparrows? They are beautiful birds and in mythology they pulled the goddess Aphrodite's chariot too. If they're sacred to the goddess of love they must be wonderful birds!


----------



## Joker

Moon Child said:


> What's wrong with sparrows? They are beautiful birds and in mythology they pulled the goddess Aphrodite's chariot too. If they're sacred to the goddess of love they must be wonderful birds!



Mao thought they were pests, ordered them all exterminated. Turns out they _eat _the pests (bugs) and it led to tens of millions starving to death.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> What's wrong with sparrows? They are beautiful birds and in mythology they pulled the goddess Aphrodite's chariot too. If they're sacred to the goddess of love they must be wonderful birds!



They’re ravenous lil craps. Go through about $200 a month in sunflower seeds thanks to those turds.


----------



## Moon Child

Joker said:


> Mao thought they were pests, ordered them all exterminated. Turns out they _eat _the pests (bugs) and it led to tens of millions starving to death.


shouldn't have murdered the poor animals then lol.


----------



## Sinister

Joker said:


> Mao thought they were pests, ordered them all exterminated. Turns out they _eat _the pests (bugs) and it led to tens of millions starving to death.


Never #$^@ with the apparatus.  Systems are not easy to change and the ones made by men are so much more simple than the ones the universe already has in place...

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> They’re ravenous lil craps. Go through about $200 a month in sunflower seeds thanks to those turds.


They're very grateful to you, darling


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> They're very grateful to you, darling



'd rather have them than starlings and grackles, though. At least the sparrows don't chase off other birds.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> 'd rather have them than starlings and grackles, though. At least the sparrows don't chase off other birds.


Grackles? I don't think we have those in the UK. We do have starlings though and they can be mean birds. I Love the Great Tit. They are little cotton wool balls


----------



## Sinister

Grackles and Starlings...  To think that Starlings were brought here because someone wanted all the birds mentioned by Shakespeare to be in the new world.  Pffft.  Leave Natural science to Nature.  Even if you think you understand, I guarantee you do not.

As for me, I'm drinking the last of the Octoberfest while watching the only thing one should ever watch while tilting them back.  


The new season is excellent and it's always a pleasure to see Joel again.

Tonight, I'm gonna make Reubens and soup.  Probably a Minestrone.  I'll start that soon.  Might play a little Cyberpunk 2077.


Love ya, Darklings
-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Grackles and Starlings...  To think that Starlings were brought here because someone wanted all the birds mentioned by Shakespeare to be in the new world.  Pffft.  Leave Natural science to Nature.  Even if you think you understand, I guarantee you do not.



Ha!  Our Brit birds were wanted that much? 



Sinister said:


> Tonight, I'm gonna make Reubens and soup.  Probably a Minestrone.  I'll start that soon.  Might play a little Cyberpunk 2077.



What's a Reuben?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Tonight, I'm gonna make Reubens and soup.  Probably a Minestrone.
> 
> 
> Love ya, Darklings
> -Sin



Grubbing on some italian wedding soup right now. Never heard of it until about five years ago. Now, I'm a fan of it. Next to chicken noodle, my fave.  Got two cases in storage in the basement.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Grubbing on some italian wedding soup right now. Never heard of it until about five years ago. Now, I'm a fan of it. Next to chicken noodle, my fave.  Got two cases in storage in the basement.



I'm going to have my favourite - pasta. But, it's too early right now! It's only 430pm for me so I'll do it later


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> What's a Reuben?



Type of sandwich. Shaved corned beef, swiss cheese, thousand island dressing on rye bread.


----------



## Joker

MESSAGE FROM THE MINISTRY OF STATE (我们的)

You have lost all your social credit, citizen, good job. You've been banned from the CCP, and shall be publically executed. A government squad will be sent to your house for a punishment. Glory to the CCP.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Note to self: since we're talking about reubens, have more of them served in the restaurant parts of the books. Not everyone eats cheeseburgers or grilled ham and cheese or chicken sandwiches.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I think I will try a smarter approach to writing. I hope what I am doing works. Anyway, I own a book on playwriting. This book suggests knowing a character's status and fear, which could, for instance, create conflict. It gives a very in-depth treatment about playwriting, which requires knowing psychology. My idea is to research certain aspects of the characters' personalities. For instance, if I could find a book on fears, status, wants, and needs, I could write what I want. It would also make me more productive as a writer. I don't have the opportunity to people-watch as my extended family lives in a different city.

So what I have been doing is browsing potential books on the subjects covered by the playwriting book. I bought two books on psychology some minutes ago.

Supposedly, screenwriters use psychology to create conflict in their manuscripts. My source is a book on screenwriting I bought some time ago. The character's background in this book recommends knowing these psychological facts of people.

So, for example, acrophobia can manifest itself in many ways, which is fear. Also, the situation of a family disintegrating can also be a want and need. It's a problem to be solved. It's also fear. Status can be something simple, like being short, which creates conflict and motivation.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> MESSAGE FROM THE MINISTRY OF STATE (我们的)
> 
> You have lost all your social credit, citizen, good job. You've been banned from the CCP, and shall be publically executed. A government squad will be sent to your house for a punishment. Glory to the CCP.



Huh huh huh.

Thetle down, Beavith.

Huh huh huh.


Well NOW you tell me that I'm going to be executed. Couldn't you have told us this two hours ago BEFORE I started laundry?!? I guess that means I don't need to test-drive a new car this afternoon. But damn, I was looking forward to a new type of beer after dinner tonight. 

< sigh >


----------



## Sinister

Joker said:


> MESSAGE FROM THE MINISTRY OF STATE (我们的)
> 
> You have lost all your social credit, citizen, good job. You've been banned from the CCP, and shall be publically executed. A government squad will be sent to your house for a punishment. Glory to the CCP.


Damn...Guess I'll have to feed them beer and sandwiches too, when they get here.  Too bad about being banned from the CCP, I had the little red cook book and everything...  I've been using it as a paper weight, but I do have it.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Damn...Guess I'll have to feed them beer and sandwiches too, when they get here.



_*Our*_ reubens, Comrad.


----------



## Parabola

Joker said:


> MESSAGE FROM THE MINISTRY OF STATE (我们的)
> 
> You have lost all your social credit, citizen, good job. You've been banned from the CCP, and shall be publically executed. A government squad will be sent to your house for a punishment. Glory to the CCP.



I wonder how old Mao would look with a MAGA hat? For every conspiracy theory generated, you get a gift card to your favorite restaurant.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> I wonder how old Mao would look with a MAGA hat? For every conspiracy theory generated, you get a gift card to your favorite restaurant.



We could start a whole thread of those in another section. Just make up conspiracy theories. 

Upon further review, though, that could get old pretty quick as they became more and more outlandish. But it _might_ be entertaining for a hot minute or two.


----------



## Moon Child

Joker said:


> MESSAGE FROM THE MINISTRY OF STATE (我们的)
> 
> You have lost all your social credit, citizen, good job. You've been banned from the CCP, and shall be publically executed. A government squad will be sent to your house for a punishment. Glory to the CCP.



I didn't need to clean my house after all? Well, bloody hell! They could've given me  a sexy plaything  before the end too


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> We could start a whole thread of those in another section. Just make up conspiracy theories.
> 
> Upon further review, though, that could get old pretty quick as they became more and more outlandish. But it _might_ be entertaining for a hot minute or two.



I did read one conspiracy theory that we're all living in (on?) Middle Earth.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> I did read one conspiracy theory that we're all living in (on?) Middle Earth.



The Koreshans had a theory like that. The guy I work with who wrote the sci-fi book, Michael Klug, his book is all about conspiracy theories. 



			https://bookshop.org/p/books/black-eyed-seraph-michael-klug/17387253?ean=9781638372998


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Theglasshouse said:


> I think I will try a smarter approach to writing. I hope what I am doing works. Anyway, I own a book on playwriting. This book suggests knowing a character's status and fear, which could, for instance, create conflict. It gives a very in-depth treatment about playwriting, which requires knowing psychology. My idea is to research certain aspects of the characters' personalities. For instance, if I could find a book on fears, status, wants, and needs, I could write what I want. It would also make me more productive as a writer. I don't have the opportunity to people-watch as my extended family lives in a different city.
> 
> So what I have been doing is browsing potential books on the subjects covered by the playwriting book. I bought two books on psychology some minutes ago.
> 
> Supposedly, screenwriters use psychology to create conflict in their manuscripts. My source is a book on screenwriting I bought some time ago. The character's background in this book recommends knowing these psychological facts of people.
> 
> So, for example, acrophobia can manifest itself in many ways, which is fear. Also, the situation of a family disintegrating can also be a want and need. It's a problem to be solved. It's also fear. Status can be something simple, like being short, which creates conflict and motivation.



In the 90's, I worked in a book bindery. I was still BIG into tabletop RPG's at the time, and from time to time, I found books that I thought would be great for NPC background development. The most interesting ones were the new age stuff that was popular at the time. Stuff about auras and color relationships to behaviors. Mumbo-jumbo, but interesting. I've got a bookshelf full of them. I'd never pay a stinking dime for any of them, but since we were printing them, hey, ya know....


----------



## Parabola

I just checked to see if Train to Busan was on Netflix, was in the mood to give it a watch today. No cigar.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Productive day.

Test drove a car I won't buy. Handiman repaired dead light switch to living room ceiling fan/light fixture. Also repaired the storm door that somebody broke with a case of beer (don't ask, long story), and discovered that the outlet our fridge was plugged into was about to die so he replaced that, too. All for an insanely low price.

Now, to do up some dishes before Wifey gets home and enjoy the last day of Indian Summer before temps drop to the 40's and 50's tomorrow.


----------



## Moon Child

Just finished my daily Greek lessons


----------



## Theglasshouse

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> In the 90's, I worked in a book bindery. I was still BIG into tabletop RPG's at the time, and from time to time, I found books that I thought would be great for NPC background development. The most interesting ones were the new age stuff that was popular at the time. Stuff about auras and color relationships to behaviors. Mumbo-jumbo, but interesting. I've got a bookshelf full of them. I'd never pay a stinking dime for any of them, but since we were printing them, hey, ya know....


It think what I am doing might help me write the "GMC" of each character. The book I want to buy is written by a Harvard University professor who formulated new theories of motivation. Some writers have used psychology textbooks to create the GMC of their characters. That is the goal, motivation, and conflict. IMO the motivation theories written by a top expert will help me imagine or observe people I know to understand them. I think Abraham Maslow's theories of motivation don't really inspire me much. However, Maslow's theory was important and served as a starting point. The psychology professor that taught at Harvard is much more elaborate than Maslow's theories.

I think the more I learn psychology could help me become more skilled at understanding people by people watching.

In the movie industry, psychologists are consulted by screenwriters to help characterize people. Motivation theory includes wants and needs.

If craft books are mostly useless, then understanding the human mind could be better. It could help us understand personalities to the extent we know the GMC of real living people.

I read in a self-help screenwriting guide that psychology is instrumental to understanding conflict. So I will try this since I have never done it before.

I think this is a logical next step since I am studying how people think and probably how they make decisions and why they behave a certain way.

This is to help brainstorm a character's motivation, fear, status, and so on by consulting books.

 Unfortunately, I go nowhere. My parents never leave the house.

This is me identifying, for example, if people act for reasons. I want to understand conscious and subconscious motives or drives as well.

I have trouble motivating my characters. I write usually freewriting and if lucky I can get a good draft on paper. One that is inspired. But I want to make my output more consistent. Making believable characters and imagining plots from learning how need and to want conflict could help me a lot.

I don't think this is formulaic. All writers I think use GMC consciously or unconsciously (because this is the engine of the story: goal, motivation, and conflict which every writer must write in order to make the plot work).


----------



## Parabola

Reading up on "Common Prosperity."


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Theglasshouse said:


> It think what I am doing might help me write the "GMC" of each character.



Humor us knuckle draggers, will ya? What is GMC... other than a car company.

A.C.


----------



## Theglasshouse

GMC is an acronym that represents three letters that stand for the following in this order: goal, motivation, and conflict.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Spent the morning watching the sunrise over a 1100 acre bird sanctuary on the edge of a private lake just down the road. Lovely to watch flocks of cranes fly overhead as they head to the fields to feed.


----------



## Foxee

My husband just dragged my brain out of The Zone as I was writing in order to ask me if he should make another carafe of coffee. I didn't actually kill him and I want a medal for that. Or a gold star. Or commiseration. Because 1. How is this even a question? and 2. The Zone. C'mon. You do not drag my brain out of that. Do you not remember me getting mad because you interrupted my daydreaming in the car when we were first married?

Geez!


----------



## Parabola

Opening "Leo" google doc and trying to gear up to write in it. Might squeeze out 500 words if I'm lucky. Split between that and my MC thing, which I already resigned to not penning in regularly.


----------



## Moon Child

Foxee said:


> My husband just dragged my brain out of The Zone as I was writing in order to ask me if he should make another carafe of coffee. I didn't actually kill him and I want a medal for that. Or a gold star. Or commiseration. Because 1. How is this even a question? and 2. The Zone. C'mon. You do not drag my brain out of that. Do you not remember me getting mad because you interrupted my daydreaming in the car when we were first married?
> 
> Geez!


He's still breathing?!? Bloody hell, he wouldn't be if I was in your position!


----------



## Moon Child

On my current story I self imposed a word limit of 2000 words maximum.. It's over that and not finished so I'm merrily deciding 'to hell with it' and adding much more plot and scenes to it now  what was originally a fantasy romantic comedy is now also going to be against building stuff everywhere and destroying nature!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Foxee said:


> My husband just dragged my brain out of The Zone as I was writing in order to ask me if he should make another carafe of coffee. I didn't actually kill him and I want a medal for that. Or a gold star. Or commiseration. Because 1. How is this even a question? and 2. The Zone. C'mon. You do not drag my brain out of that. Do you not remember me getting mad because you interrupted my daydreaming in the car when we were first married?
> 
> Geez!



You may now either kill him or write a story about killing him for disrupting The Zone, and read it to him.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I was prompted because of a book on writing fiction and after reading bornforburning's story in the workshop to take some free history classes. It may inspire me indirectly. Here is a link with some free classes: https://www.classcentral.com/report/history-free-online-courses/

If extremely bored there is always something to do.


----------



## Moon Child

Theglasshouse said:


> I was prompted because of a book on writing fiction and after reading bornforburning's story in the workshop to take some free history classes. It may inspire me indirectly. Here is a link with some free classes: https://www.classcentral.com/report/history-free-online-courses/
> 
> If extremely bored there is always something to do.



OMG!! I Love you!! 

Thank you! I was so upset as realised very recently I couldn't afford to do the home study course I wanted! But, your link has more courses than I could have imagined! It's wonderful. Will definitely get me learning stuff while I'm waiting until I can afford to get the qualification. 

You're amazing!!


----------



## Moon Child

Chuckling at the comic in my inbox today!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

The local library is having a free NaNoWriMo workshop Tuesday evening.  Just RSVP to attend. 

Now to get a second cup of coffee in me.  How much sake did I drink last night?
Oh yea, the whole f$#king bottle, that's how much.... Happy birthday to me.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

As soon as the fog lifts, I'm going out and doing last minute preparations for trick or treating tomorrow night. I have to remake the signs that didn't survive the winds from last year. 

I take trick or treating _very_ seriously.  I believe trunk or treats have ruined the fun of Halloween. Despite my disdain for children, I love handing out candy and love to see the different costumes. Being towards the end of of dead end street, we didn't get a lot of trick or treaters the first few years we lived here. Then, one year, the neighbor across the road and I decided to declare war on the neighborhood.

The following year, I got my concert PA ad lights out of mothballs and set it up on the end of the street. We each bought $300 in candy. At 4pm, I kicked on the PA with _Ride Of The Valkyries_, and then proceed to rock out with some Rolling Stones and Bob Marley. You should've seen the neighbors heads pop out of their houses and the looks on their faces! That year, we almost all of the candy.

Every year since then, we've set up the lights and PA. I set aside $600 - $700 throughout the year for candy. One neighbor likes to find out how many pieces I have (normally around 6000), then goes out and buys more than me. The whole neighborhood gets into it, each in their own way. The neighborhood initiation, by the way, is that NOBODY tells the new neighbors when they move in about Halloween. They find out about it the hard way.  They think it's a quiet street, so they might buy $40 - $60 in candy and look forward to whatever they have left over.

Nope.

The pre-show begins around 4:00, just after I get all the lights going and a sound check. 6pm is when trick or treating starts, and we begin with _The Monster Mash_. For the next two hours, it's upbeat good time music that everyone can enjoy until we ended it at 8:00pm with Michael Jackson's _Thriller_, then an hour to tear down and enjoy a nice home cooked meal one of the neighbors always send over to us afterwards. 

Normally 6:15 - 7:30 is the busiest time. After that it diminishes. But we're always out of candy by 8:00pm.

A.C.


----------



## Parabola

Doom scrolling. I might as well be chewing my fingernails.


----------



## Sinister

Was offered a Sequoia and a Renanthera.  I think I'll say yes to the former and decline the latter.  Didn't know much about it, but I don't like yellows and reds together, plus the bloom looks like it has clown pants on it.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Went to a local writer’s work shop tonight. I think I’m the only one that was there that’s NOT writing Sci-Fi, and the only one that didn’t utter the words “and my pronouns are…” in their introduction.


----------



## Parabola

Just installed discord so I can talk with a friend on Thursday.


----------



## Joker

Parabola said:


> Doom scrolling. I might as well be chewing my fingernails.



Why yes, Kim _is _going to nuke us.

(He's sewwious this time, stop waffing)


----------



## Parabola

Joker said:


> Why yes, Kim _is _going to nuke us.
> 
> (He's sewwious this time, stop waffing)



Yeah. We might get that sooner than Fallout 5.


----------



## Moon Child

Joker said:


> Why yes, Kim _is _going to nuke us.
> 
> (He's sewwious this time, stop waffing)


Thought it was Putin gonna do that?!


----------



## Joker

Parabola said:


> Yeah. We might get that sooner than Fallout 5.



Might be more fun, too.


----------



## Joker

Moon Child said:


> Thought it was Putin gonna do that?!



Nah he's going to nuke Ukraine, then the rest of Europe, _then _us.


----------



## Parabola

Joker said:


> Might be more fun, too.



Yeah screw settlement building. I just want to roam the wastes.


----------



## Moon Child

Joker said:


> Nah he's going to nuke Ukraine, then the rest of Europe, _then _us.


Than you, I'm English, I'm getting nuked before you! 

 So, don't need to buy Christmas presents this year then!


----------



## Joker

Moon Child said:


> Than you, I'm English, I'm getting nuked before you!
> 
> So, don't need to buy Christmas presents this year then!



With the way your economy is going, bruv, I don't think you could afford them anyways


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Thought it was Putin gonna do that?!



Both. One from the west (you’re safe from this one). The other from the north (or in your case, east). And Iran decides to nuke Israel. China nukes Taiwan.
Maybe India and Pakistan feel left out and they nuke each other. 

With a nuke-nuke here
Nuke-nuke there
Here a nuke
There a nuke
Everywhere a nuke-nuke
E I E I ooooh!!!!


----------



## Moon Child

Joker said:


> With the way your economy is going, bruv, I don't think you could afford them anyways


Ha! True! And I'm not a bruv, I'm a girl!!


----------



## Joker

Moon Child said:


> Ha! True! And I'm not a bruv, I'm a girl!!



Everyone's a dude, bruv.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

In other news, the meth heads across the street got served another notice. We think this might be total eviction from the bank. City has already limited their time from 6am - 6pm.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Both. One from the west (you’re safe from this one). The other from the north (or in your case, east). And Iran decides to nuke Israel. China nukes Taiwan.
> Maybe India and Pakistan feel left out and they nuke each other.
> 
> With a nuke-nuke here
> Nuke-nuke there
> Here a nuke
> There a nuke
> Everywhere a nuke-nuke
> E I E I ooooh!!!!



Hey, don't forget England and France nuking each other!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Finished backing up old x hard drive onto new x hard drive.
And now old x hard drive decides to act stable.

Go figure


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> In other news, the meth heads across the street got served another notice. We think this might be total eviction from the bank. City has already limited their time from 6am - 6pm.



I think there's actually a real life meth dealer named Walter White.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Hey, don't forget England and France nuking each other!



They’re not that pissed at each other over fish and immigrants.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> Just installed discord so I can talk with a friend on Thursday.



Just installed last night. The local writing community uses it. I guess I’ll be one of the cool kids, too…


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> They’re not that pissed at each other over fish and immigrants.



Yes but just wait until the World Cup...


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Hey, don't forget England and France nuking each other!



By the way, Joker, this in 2022, not 1822. They’re friends now. Except on the soccer (football) and rugby fields.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Yes but just wait until the World Cup...


You beat me to the punch…


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Just installed last night. The local writing community uses it. I guess I’ll be one of the cool kids, too…



There's a discord server for just about everything. Don't get too distracted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> There's a discord server for just about everything. Don't get too distracted



Well, I’m still on vacation and I just picked up ANOTHER 30 day FB ban…

Beats reading the griping on Twitter about Musk.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Well, I’m still on vacation and I just picked up ANOTHER 30 day FB ban…
> 
> Beats reading the griping on Twitter about Musk.



He's like Hitler, except Hitler cared about Germany, or something!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> He's like Hitler, except Hitler cared about Germany, or something!



I’m invoking Godwin’s Law. 

Golly, I haven’t had to do that in a LONG time.


----------



## ehbowen

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Both. One from the west (you’re safe from this one). The other from the north (or in your case, east). And Iran decides to nuke Israel. China nukes Taiwan.
> Maybe India and Pakistan feel left out and they nuke each other.
> 
> With a nuke-nuke here
> Nuke-nuke there
> Here a nuke
> There a nuke
> Everywhere a nuke-nuke
> E I E I ooooh!!!!


Memories of high school bus trips...

"We Will All Go Together When We Go!"


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Wrapped up 3 more segments of the Xmas program, plus my "happy ending" to the 48+ hours of straight Xmas music. Here's an 60 second excerpt of what that will sound like. A nice way to help detox. Listen to the end.


----------



## Parabola

Staring at an ad for a "steak butter" sandwich. Dare I? I mean, I have nothing but beyond a vague 5-10 year plan anyway.


----------



## Sinister

I really do love horror movies, y'know.  I love a good trashy horror or even a refined horror.  I have very few caveats to that.  This, however, is the sky falling in on our #$@^ing heads:










I demand an apology.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Believe it or not, I'd give that a watch since it at least doesn't take itself too seriously. Seems like it would be slightly better than Pooka! and that one where the guy goes insane with a katana (don't remember much of the details, mind blocked it out). Reminds me of my last year horror binge. Constantly got let down by anemic plot, poor characters, lackluster atmosphere. Usually, I'm okay if _any_ of those succeeds but nope.


----------



## Sinister

Just looking at the poster is pissing me off.  _shrugs_  Things like that are usually funny to me, but I'm having a hard time with this one.  Obviously, I can't raise too much of a hypocritical stink, since my tastebuds are firmly in the dumpster when it comes to horror...  But just picture some poor kid that loves the A.A. Milne books finding this tawdry childhoodsploitation film...  Idk, feels kinda %$#@ed up to me.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

I'd imagine it's probably easier for a horror aficionado to become jaded, also yeah, it's more openly exploitative than what I'm used to seeing in the genre but admittedly not an expert. Been looking for a solid offering honestly. Hereditary is still on the list.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

My buddy just stopped by and dropped off a six of beers he smuggled from his honeymoon cruise for me to try.

I need to finish my coffee and get around. My brother-in-law flew up for his once-a-decade visit home.


----------



## Sinister

Parabola said:


> I'd imagine it's probably easier for a horror aficionado to become jaded, also yeah, it's more openly exploitative than what I'm used to seeing in the genre but admittedly not an expert. Been looking for a solid offering honestly. Hereditary is still on the list.


I won't lie, Hereditary upset me, but didn't scare me.  Emotional trauma makes me squirm more than gore does.  It's a decent horror.  I don't know your tastes, but I can tell you that The Endless was a great cosmic horror, if Lovecraft is your thing.  I really have fallen in love with the Terrifier series, particularly the latest one, but it has an Evil Dead amount of gore to it and some of it can be hard to watch.  It gave me one really good nightmare and nothing has done that to me since I was a teenager.

As for me, think I'm going to revisit the Vincent Price classics and some good old-fashioned Hammer horror.  Can't go wrong.

*More on topic:*

I'm going to fix some Korean spicy ramen and clean up my laundry room.  My plumbing was clogged up, so I used a gallon of Sulfuric Acid only to discover the standpipe in my house has rotted through...  The acid backed up through it and I had to pepper the entire linoleum floor with baking soda.  Damn room smells like spoiled eggs now.  Stupid benzene rings...I HATE that smell.  Reminds me of silver polish.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Mrs Twain't just sent me this. I think sh may have to sleep downstairs tonight!


----------



## ehbowen

Watching Game 5. Going to the 3rd inning, 1-1. Verlander's not looking sharp. Might be a long night for us Astros fans.


----------



## Sinister

Puh, Verlander hasn't been looking sharp since 2006 when he played for Detroit.  Made it to the series that year too.  Didn't do him any good.  Still, I root for anyone against the Phillies.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Puh, Verlander hasn't been looking sharp since 2006 when he played for Detroit.  Made it to the series that year too.  Didn't do him any good.  Still, I root for anyone against the Phillies.
> 
> -Sin



Detroit had one helluva starting rotation at one point and wasted it with no bullpen and mediocre hitting.  But those pitchers declined after they left the Murder City.  But doesn't that happen to a god lineup when they get split up?


A.C.


----------



## Sinister

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Detroit had one helluva starting rotation at one point and wasted it with no bullpen and mediocre hitting.  But those pictures declined after they left the Murder City.  But doesn't that happen to a god lineup when they get split up?
> 
> 
> A.C.


Damn shame, but too true.  St. Louis had a dream team long ago under La Russa...  But one or two left, the cracks appeared and everyone went their separate ways.  Jeez and Atlanta had Chipper, Smoltz and Andruw.  Time makes fools of us all, dream teams are no exception.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

I don't know how, but Verlander made it through 5 without giving up another run. Even has a chance to win it. Hand salute.


----------



## Sinister

Go Astros!!  ^^

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

I have no fingernails left...!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I'm feeling a bit frustrated right now writing-wise.  So I broke out the book that I have thought about for nearly 30 years and never finished and started re-reading it again for inspiration, motivation, and whatever other '_ations'_ I can possibly squeeze out of it.

_Still Looking: A Novel Concerning Single Men by Larry Durstin_

I'm through chapter 1. It has me thinking.


----------



## Parabola

Just finished watching an episode of Gilmore Girls. Not that long ago I got into a bitter argument with another redditor over who was the better bf. 

Don't judge me.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> Don't judge me.



Too late.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Local writing group announced they were getting together for a get-together. They had a NaNoWriMo E i E I-ooh get together the other night. Again, thought I a good chance to yak with local writers and network. I want feedback on _God Bless,_ too.

Pretty much the group that was there (about three others) listened to me talk about what I've done so far, and in a nutshell told me that I was a lot further along than they all are/were, and that I'm in better shape than I think that I am.

They did say that they have a full group meeting every in a few weeks and I should stop out there and talk to a few of those. Just makes me appreciate you guys all the bit more.


A.C.


----------



## Parabola

Logging out for the night since I'm addicted to the notifications.


----------



## Parabola

Preparing to go to @Matchu's "bistro tavern" which is probably just code for his basement escape room. Will I make it out alive?


----------



## Matchu

Heh heh heh...

...

I'm off work until Monday.  

Then I read the announcement how the WF anthology is coming out on November 15th - I have skin in the game !!! a story inside the anthology, the writer in his swimwear shot below the story,  the extensive biography links to the blog...containing the plethora of erotic writings, every one free to your eyes

...so I go down to my old blog, reset the whole thing to public viewing, blow out the cobwebs, take out every/most 2020s stories that referenced mental health/working in mental health/mental health and my health, jokes and the mental health stories...and so it does all read a bit ragged presently, big gaps, can't have colleagues reading about their mental health - I mean I disguised everything as a prison - but that might not be a tight enough disguise - its all gone anyway, only scraps now, Erotical Horse remains etcetera, but I missed the blog [lifestyle] and the 'writing announcements' & 'writing successes' and all that kind of thing, orange stars, the groupies also.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

High winds and rain. Damage to the roof of my bird feeder. Wifey won’t let me make an insurance claim.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Mark Twain't

Cornelius Coburn said:


> Making a very large mug of tea at 4:30 AM. I have quite a selection to choose from. I notice that some of these exotic teas do weird things to the milk though; make it look like it's gone sour or something, but not really. I think it's just some of those berry/citrus teas causing some sort of weird reaction.


Possibly because you're not supposed to put milk in them?


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Deleted member 67665

Ma'am said:


> I mean right now. What are you doing? :smile2:


Doing quite a lot of things.
1. Watching a movie of Tarkovsky, the auteur
2. Reading My struggle by the norwegian master Knausgaard
3, Listening to Magma, a old experimental rock band who sang songs in an invented language


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

RK87 said:


> Doing quite a lot of things.
> 1. Watching a movie of Tarkovsky, the auteur
> 2. Reading My struggle by the norwegian master Knausgaard
> 3, Listening to Magma, a old experimental rock band who sang songs in an invented language



Number A - corrections and additions that beta reader mentioned

Number B - did a beta read for someone in the local reading group's discord thingy-ma-bobber. Everyone else was like 'oh, it was good.' and I'm pointing out what I think are pacing issues and confusing scene descriptions. I doubt I'll be asked to beta for them again

Number C - having a beer and eating coney dogs. RRREEEAAALLL coney dogs. Not chilli dogs, but authentic 100% coney dogs made with secretly flavored beef-hearts covered in grilled onions and mustard like God, Allah, Buddha, Satan, and whatever higher power(s) you talk to intended them to be eaten.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Cornelius Coburn said:


> As a kid I used to wonder what hot dogs were made of, the filler didn't resemble anything I knew, except baloney, and I didn't know what that was made of either. These days, I do occasionally eat hot dogs, so I just choose not to dwell on what the ingredients are, or what I 'think' they are - I don't really want to know.



The fact that coney meat is made up of ground hearts sounds quite unappealing. And it probably would be except for the seasoning that's used to make coney meat. Cheers to those crazy (originally from) Detroit Greek-Americans and their cuisine.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Talking about mystery meat.  You can't beat a doner kebab after a night out on the town.  Probably no actual meat in there however.  They only taste nice when you've been out on the lash.   

Everyone has to have a bit of dirty meat from time to time.  Put's hairs on your chest!

M J x


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Everyone has to have a bit of dirty meat from time to time.
> 
> M J x



So
Many
Bad
Jokes

Must
Behave

Not
At
Work.....



A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

SPEAKING OF WORK....

I go back tonight after a long two week vacation. I'm scared to think of how screwed up the middle shift and day shift newbies left it while I was gone. I just hope the day shift newbie who insists on driving my forklift instead of the new one that she's supposed to be driving watered the battery while I was away.


But I have vast quantities of beer in the fridge for a reason...


A.C.


----------



## Arsenex

Clicking away at my keyboard on _The Edge of Nowhere_. Otis is snoozing at my feet. Fueling my writing rage with a Mountain Dew. Wife and MIL at daughter's bridal shower. 81F and mostly blue skies.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am probably going to sign up for a subscription to the quill bot service. I like its paraphrase tool, which is the main reason I want to sign in as a member of the service. I want to write with fewer mistakes. AI for paraphrasing will help me rely less on text-to-speech. I read out loud everything. However, it's inevitable I make mistakes. This would lessen the number of mistakes and, as some people would say, lessen the cognitive load. That way I can proofread and edit by myself. I do have a processing disorder after all. It also has a grammar checker. I already use ProWritingAid as a service.

I am also going to pick up my books, but that will be tomorrow. Two books on psychology, and one on craft. The book on craft I used to own but I bought it on paperback. I had originally refunded it. The reason I refunded it before was the digital rights limits. So tomorrow going to the post office to pick up:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1474288014/?tag=writingforu0c-20

The book on playwriting was written for teachers, but it is also for anyone with a general interest in writing. Playwriting is one of the creative acts of writing a work of fiction. The author teaches playwriting, so he has good credentials from a recognized institution.

I figure if I study some psychology I might create some more interesting characters.

Going to leave the house with my brother sometime later. I forget why he wants to go. I am going since I need something different to do. He's a good brother. He gives advice and helps me with buying things sometimes since I have no job.

Also, trying to save money for a switch. I need to vary my hobbies. That way I can feel better and so my mood doesn't shift as often. Writing eases depression and so does video gaming. It's considered therapy since it is a hobby.

Edit: I went on the trip and jotted down my observations about what happened today. I don't want to post it. I consider it part of a compost heap. I am as if gardening by taking events that happened today and storing them for later use. The events are the seeds for a potential story. I wrote them on my mac computer.


----------



## Sinister

I actually have kind of a job interview on the rise today.  Not that I'm unhappy with my current situation, but this would be in addition to that and extra money is going to be handy in the future.  It's all on the phone, obviously, but I'm nervous.  Never been in a job interview I wasn't nervous about.  So cross your fingers, say your prayers, brush your teeth...etc.  I'm going to loosen up with a Brandy sour and do some extra research before it all goes down.

-Sin


----------



## Arsenex

Sinister said:


> I actually have kind of a job interview on the rise today.  Not that I'm unhappy with my current situation, but this would be in addition to that and extra money is going to be handy in the future.  It's all on the phone, obviously, but I'm nervous.  Never been in a job interview I wasn't nervous about.  So cross your fingers, say your prayers, brush your teeth...etc.  I'm going to loosen up with a Brandy sour and do some extra research before it all goes down.
> 
> -Sin


If the interview is over the phone make sure you wear a nice tie!

Best of luck with it!


----------



## PiP

Sinister said:


> I actually have kind of a job interview on the rise today.  Not that I'm unhappy with my current situation, but this would be in addition to that and extra money is going to be handy in the future.  It's all on the phone, obviously, but I'm nervous.  Never been in a job interview I wasn't nervous about.  So cross your fingers, say your prayers, brush your teeth...etc.  I'm going to loosen up with a Brandy sour and do some extra research before it all goes down.
> 
> -Sin


Good luck ... fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Taylor

Sinister said:


> I actually have kind of a job interview on the rise today.  Not that I'm unhappy with my current situation, but this would be in addition to that and extra money is going to be handy in the future.  It's all on the phone, obviously, but I'm nervous.  Never been in a job interview I wasn't nervous about.  So cross your fingers, say your prayers, brush your teeth...etc.  I'm going to loosen up with a Brandy sour and do some extra research before it all goes down.
> 
> -Sin


Go easy on the brandy sours and GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Theglasshouse

What have I been doing? Reading a book by Carl S. Jung on archetypes and the collective unconscious.

I tried to read some books that are about the psychological theories of carl s. Jung. I couldn't understand easily what it was about after reading a paragraph at the very beginning of the book because of dyslexia, I speculate. This hasn't happened to me with stories. I don't know why. I suspect it is the reading level of the text and dyslexia.

To alleviate some burdens while reading it (caused by dyslexia), I used voice dream reader. The problem became apparent I couldn't understand complicated nonfiction texts because of the dyslexia I have. That's because every ebook I am interested in has DRM on it that is considered complex because of subjects such as Carl Jung's theory on archetypes and the collective unconscious. I don't think I can learn it unless I do active reading, which is what a scanner could help me with. If I don't take notes or highlights, I won't remember the theory.

 My thoughts are I will most definitely that I will need a scanner. A big reason for wanting a scanner is that I dislike the Kindle ecosystem. I feel as if people living with dyslexia will need better help such as assistive technology to read books that we currently have available in the market. A scanner is a learning tool that can be used as assistive technology for those with reading difficulties.

My reason for reading Carl S. Jung is that it helps with characterization. I recently bought this craft book. It's written by a film professor. The idea is to write characters with different parts of Jung's psychological theory. That is if you understand the theory. I have been taking my time. But the below paragraph has an important idea, and then the next paragraphs shift in topic quickly.

It's a fascinating book because it talks about the conscious and the unconscious which has some character applications. Here is a highlight of Carl S. Jung's Theory ("Ego and archetypes," from the school that studies Jung's theories):

The same question applies to the problems of child-rearing. How can we successfully remove the child from his inflated state- and give him a realistic and responsible notion of his relation to the world, while at the same time maintaining that living link with the archetypal psyche which is needed in order to make his personality strong and resilient? The problem is to maintain the integrity of the ego-Self axis while dissolving the ego's identification.

So as it has been made obvious by this post, he writes in a way that is difficult for a person who has a lot of difficulties reading. This is at a higher reading level. People with dyslexia I can imagine will have more difficulty uncovering the meaning behind the words. Processing letters in the brain is one obstacle (dyslexia). The other obstacle being it's meant to be read by people with good reading comprehension.

This is a psychoanalytic theory, and it is difficult to understand without any educational technology tools.

This is what I have been doing. That's the current problem I am going to have to solve. This Christmas, I will purchase a scanner. If not, then I won't be able to read such a book which would help me learn more about how to write interesting characters. It's a lofty goal. However, if I want to go to college in the future, I'll need a scanner so that I can read difficult material.

So, for example, in one flew over the cuckoo's nest the author uses Carl S. Jung's psychology to create characters. Scott Myers wrote a book on the subject and I have been reading that book and Jung's book.






						Amazon.com: The Protagonist's Journey: An Introduction to Character-Driven Screenwriting and Storytelling: 9783030796815: Myers, Scott: Books
					


Amazon.com: The Protagonist's Journey: An Introduction to Character-Driven Screenwriting and Storytelling: 9783030796815: Myers, Scott: Books




					www.amazon.com
				




ADD hasn't made it easier to read either. However, I hope to improve my ability to take notes and highlights.


----------



## Arsenex

Theglasshouse said:


> What have I been doing? Reading a book by Carl S. Jung on archetypes and the collective unconscious.
> 
> I tried to read some books that are about the psychological theories of carl s. Jung. I couldn't understand easily what it was about after reading a paragraph at the very beginning of the book because of dyslexia, I speculate. This hasn't happened to me with stories. I don't know why. I suspect it is the reading level of the text and dyslexia.
> 
> To alleviate some burdens while reading it (caused by dyslexia), I used voice dream reader. The problem became apparent I couldn't understand complicated nonfiction texts because of the dyslexia I have. That's because every ebook I am interested in has DRM on it that is considered complex because of subjects such as Carl Jung's theory on archetypes and the collective unconscious. I don't think I can learn it unless I do active reading, which is what a scanner could help me with. If I don't take notes or highlights, I won't remember the theory.
> 
> My thoughts are I will most definitely that I will need a scanner. A big reason for wanting a scanner is that I dislike the Kindle ecosystem. I feel as if people living with dyslexia will need better help such as assistive technology to read books that we currently have available in the market. A scanner is a learning tool that can be used as assistive technology for those with reading difficulties.
> 
> My reason for reading Carl S. Jung is that it helps with characterization. I recently bought this craft book. It's written by a film professor. The idea is to write characters with different parts of Jung's psychological theory. That is if you understand the theory. I have been taking my time. But the below paragraph has an important idea, and then the next paragraphs shift in topic quickly.
> 
> It's a fascinating book because it talks about the conscious and the unconscious which has some character applications. Here is a highlight of Carl S. Jung's Theory ("Ego and archetypes," from the school that studies Jung's theories):
> 
> The same question applies to the problems of child-rearing. How can we successfully remove the child from his inflated state- and give him a realistic and responsible notion of his relation to the world, while at the same time maintaining that living link with the archetypal psyche which is needed in order to make his personality strong and resilient? The problem is to maintain the integrity of the ego-Self axis while dissolving the ego's identification.
> 
> So as it has been made obvious by this post, he writes in a way that is difficult for a person who has a lot of difficulties reading. This is at a higher reading level. People with dyslexia I can imagine will have more difficulty uncovering the meaning behind the words. Processing letters in the brain is one obstacle (dyslexia). The other obstacle being it's meant to be read by people with good reading comprehension.
> 
> This is a psychoanalytic theory, and it is difficult to understand without any educational technology tools.
> 
> This is what I have been doing. That's the current problem I am going to have to solve. This Christmas, I will purchase a scanner. If not, then I won't be able to read such a book which would help me learn more about how to write interesting characters. It's a lofty goal. However, if I want to go to college in the future, I'll need a scanner so that I can read difficult material.
> 
> So, for example, in one flew over the cuckoo's nest the author uses Carl S. Jung's psychology to create characters. Scott Myers wrote a book on the subject and I have been reading that book and Jung's book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: The Protagonist's Journey: An Introduction to Character-Driven Screenwriting and Storytelling: 9783030796815: Myers, Scott: Books
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: The Protagonist's Journey: An Introduction to Character-Driven Screenwriting and Storytelling: 9783030796815: Myers, Scott: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ADD hasn't made it easier to read either. However, I hope to improve my ability to take notes and highlights.


Not that this really helps, but I find that paragraph difficult to comprehend, too. I don't have dyslexia, and I don't have a problem with reading or understanding the individual words, but I also don't have any educational knowledge about psychoanalytic theory and for that reason I was lost on what the author was trying to convey. So I would lean toward the second part of that being your bigger issue. Dyslexia aside, you likely have more study ahead before most of that would make sense to someone not schooled in that theory.


----------



## Parabola

Unwinding, and yet my eye is twitching. This is the "new age" where everything is lower quality, even unwinding time isn't the same.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Digging the ‘Cabinet of Curiosities’ on Netflix. Creepy, spooky, scary and hilarious, just how I like my horror.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Delivering chemicals. Anyone need any Parco Corrosion Prohibitor?


----------



## Theglasshouse

I agree. I agree with studying his other theories in order to understand some of his key ideas. I might try to read 3 to 4 of his books if I have the mental stamina. I am most interested in understanding the shadow complex.  Its theories are probably meant for people with some background in psychology. It means I need to read the most relevant texts. I want to read examples of what is considered the psyche according to him. Supposedly, the shadow complex creates a deeper understanding of the antagonist or a person with repressed beliefs, behaviors, or attitudes.  I haven't read about the shadow complex from Carl S. Jung's book (I am interested in his interpretation of the subconscious. One way is to interpret the symbols of dreams, which is a different theory by interpreting dreams).

Regarding the excerpt I posted, it has to do with the self and ego and is presented in a diagram. It's a Freudian concept, but he puts his unique spin on it. He constantly refers to the ego and the self when talking about myth-like archetypes. He uses myths to explain his theories. Stil,l and everyone here probably knows what the ego and self are. He based his theory on Freud while putting a unique interpretation of his own.

This was easier than I thought. I think I misjudged the complexity a bit.


> The ego must first be disidentited from the Self before the Self can be encountered as "the other." As long as one is unconsciously identifed with God he cannot experience His existence. But the process of ego-Self separation causes alienation because loss of ego-Self identity also involves damage to the ego-Self axis. Hence the typical "dark night of the soul" that precedes the numinous experience. Another example is John Bunyan's description of his alienated state as reported by James.


As I read onward he explains that faith can help heal people's neuroses. This isn't surprising since his family had priests. But what he said was true. Because even my doctor recommended to go to a church to make contacts with people so it could work as a form of therapy.

In reading, I learned alienation is a way of separation that can be traumatic for a person. Inflation of the ego is hubris. He uses mythology to explain Icarus (the myth that features a winged person as a protgagonist) suffered from the experience of inflation. Excessive pride is the cause of his downfall because his wings are made of wax. He continues flying and eventually the wax that sticks his wings together breaks loose. He is motivated by greed and ambition to keep flying to achieve his dreams.


> Gradually, The experience of acceptance not only repairs the ego-Selfaxis but also reactivates residual ego-Self identity. This is bound to occur as long as the ego-Self axis is completely unconscious ( condition represented by figure 2). Hence inflated attitudes, possessive expectations, etc. will emerge which evoke further rejection from therapist or environment. Once again the ego-Self axis will be damaged producing a condition of relative alienation. Ideally in psychotherapy and in natural development one would hope for a progressive dissolution of ego-Self identity so gentle that it would cause no •damage to the ego-Self axis. In actuality this desirable condition scarcely ever occurs.


This is from scott myer's book which explains some of his definitions on the character's changing from either good to bad or bad to good using Carl Jung's theory.


> Need: Among many drivers within the Protagonist's psyche, there is one which emerges as the key dynamic in the character's metamorphosis. Also: Unconscious Goal.
> Individuation: As the Protagonist integrates key aspects of their psyche during their journey, they become who they are supposed to be.
> Change Agent: A Protagonist who does not change, but instigates or inspires change in others.


Individuation as a concept I read recently. I need to read more to understand the concept.
Metamorphosis is another word for change that happens in the character's journey.
That's all I will post. I consider this post as my journal for learning. I did write today. I did as a practice to understand the material I read.

Psychotherapy is what I underwent when I had appointments with my doctor, as I was a mental patient.

Still alienation (or self-alienation) and inflated ego could be interesting if a character experiences these situations. I don't think my characters will go through a neurosis. That word means a false belief. When the ego and self separate themselves I think that's when the condition becomes serious such as people who experience a psychosis for example.


----------



## Parabola

Reading posts on another forum. Should I tip my toes in those troubled waters again? I do loves me some controversy.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

OK, who ordered 1,560 pounds of powdered accelerant? I can't read the signature.

Anybody?

Anybody?


Look, I had a helluva time getting this oversized pallet down from the top rack, I'll be peaved if I've got to put it back up there.....


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> OK, who ordered 1,560 pounds of powdered accelerant? I can't read the signature.
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> Anybody?
> 
> 
> Look, I had a helluva time getting this oversized pallet down from the top rack, I'll be peaved if I've got to put it back up there.....


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Trying to read a book which is written without the author using speech marks for dialogue and it's rather frustrating.


----------



## Arsenex

It figures. I finally drew the winning Powerball numbers and it's delayed. It's a conspiracy. They are changing sales logs so they can give it to someone else. Grrrr.


----------



## Parabola

Can't...stop...causing...controversy. God I'm so weak.


----------



## ehbowen

Joker said:


>


Some people just want to watch the world burn...


----------



## Parabola

Researching. I'm not sure why, but the only two locations I've been pulled to aesthetically/atmospherically (writing wise) in recent years have been Hollywood/Maine. Well, I guess MC is set in the midwest but that's more just writing from experience.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Rudely woken up by the meth heads across the street. They've been staying somewhere else since the utilities disabled their jury-rigging of the main power and the city FINALLY condemned the place for not having working utilities (power, water, and septic). They tried sleeping in their vehicles around back, but three of the neighbors called the city about that, so they've been sleeping in their cars somewhere else.
Halloween day, bank that repoed the house back last December _FINALLY_ came by and served them notice.
Guessing from the fact they were sleeping in their cars in front of the place this morning when Wifey woke up that they planned to spend the day getting whatever they can and get. As I write this, he's leaving for the third time in seven hours with a truck load of.... I'm not quite sure what he had in it, he left so fast I couldn't get a good view. Guess I'm not going to get any sleep until after 6 tonight, so might as well make some coffee, refill the empty bird feeders, and maybe work on some more changes to _God Bless_.


----------



## Arsenex

Arsenex said:


> It figures. I finally drew the winning Powerball numbers and it's delayed. It's a conspiracy. They are changing sales logs so they can give it to someone else. Grrrr.


And see, they switched winning numbers to someone in CA. $2.04B scammed right out of my hands.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> And see, they switched winning numbers to someone in CA. $2.04B scammed right out of my hands.



Thoughts and prayers


----------



## Kevin Strangelove

I’m attempting to recapture an escaped brain fart. I’m not having much luck at the moment.


----------



## Parabola

Kevin Strangelove said:


> I’m attempting to recapture an escaped brain fart. I’m not having much luck at the moment.



Does a recaptured brain fart ever become lightning in a bottle?


----------



## Kevin Strangelove

Parabola said:


> Does a recaptured brain fart ever become lightning in a bottle?


Why yes, yes. I do believe it does. I have no hard evidence because it disappeared into a crack.


----------



## Arsenex

Kevin Strangelove said:


> I’m attempting to recapture an escaped brain fart. I’m not having much luck at the moment.


You have to plug your ears. Or is that pat your head and rub your belly at the same time. I forget.


----------



## Arsenex

Only three people in line in front of me to vote today. My county always seems to have their act together. In and out in five minutes.


----------



## Sinister

Being exasperated at my state's obsession with the color red and dreading this weekend's obsession with the number 20.

Temperature and colors aside...  I still haven't gotten a call.  Promises.  Promises.  Promises.  At least tomorrow is looking promising.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Eating celery.

Eating. Celery.

Eating…

Celery…………..


----------



## Kevin Strangelove

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Eating celery.
> 
> Eating. Celery.
> 
> Eating…
> 
> Celery…………..


Hopefully not whilst steering orange death over treacherous intersections with your dysfunctional horn ;o)


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Kevin Strangelove said:


> Hopefully not whilst steering orange death over treacherous intersections with your dysfunctional horn ;o)



No, not this time.


----------



## Theglasshouse

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Eating celery.
> 
> Eating. Celery.
> 
> Eating…
> 
> Celery…………..


It's either that or lettuce for me every meal except for breakfast. That way I can lose weight or keep it off. I personally use the Mediterranean diet.

As for what I was doing? I woke up from a dream and plan to use it as a story.


----------



## Parabola

Deciding which project to dive into. I've decided to make Leo a novella as well, so it's a contest between that and the Hollywood thing.


----------



## Kevin Strangelove

Just finishing my flash Friday piece. Mmmmmmm


----------



## Arsenex

Recovering from a horrifying night of gun play and wrestling with intruders.

12:15am: Awakened from sleep by pop, pop, pop, pop coming from the back of my neighborhood. Definite sound of a pistol being fired, probably a 9mm or thereabouts. Immediately a car alarm begins to blare, going on for over a minute before falling silent. I am sitting up, listening for more.
12:18am: Sirens. Either police or emergency vehicles in the distance, approach on the main road. The sirens turn off when reaching my neighborhood. I hear the roar of a car or truck engine speeding. Then silence again.
12:29am: Here comes the helicopter, circling, its blades sounding out whop, whop, whop, whop. Thirty minutes of sleep I will never get back as it flies back and forth over the neighborhood.
1:00am: The helicopter leaves. I get up to look for police or emergency lights flashing. There are none. All is quiet. I get back in bed.
1:15am: The imagination kicks in. I see a man in the back yard, he scaled my 6 ft white vinyl fence. He's crouching this side while the cops inspect the yard behind with a flashlight. I turn my flashlight on him and yell for the police. He runs toward me. I hurry back through the sliding glass door, locking it as I go, hustling back to my bedroom door. He fires a single shot, shattering the glass as he crashes through. I dash into my wife's closet, directly behind our bedroom door, closing it behind me and crouching at the ready. He comes across our living room, glass crunching under his feet. He stops at the door. The handle turns, he starts to come in, gun first. I vault from my position, smashing into the door with my shoulder and catching him halfway through. He drops the gun as his arm snaps.
1:30am: Can't get to sleep. I turn on the TV for the mindless chatter of the election news.
2:00am: TV turned off. I roll around trying to get comfortable. Sleep continues to be evasive.
2:10am: There he is again, pounding on the front door and yelling. I scramble for something , anything to use for our defense. There's a screwdriver by the front door. Sometimes the deadbolt sticks. He rams the door with his shoulder. The wood around the lock begins to splinter. A couple of firm kicks and it crashes open. As he comes in, I'm waiting to the side with the screwdriver. I jump him, driving the tool into the soft muscle of his shoulder just behind the collarbone. My weight and momentum knocks him to the floor, his hand with the gun sprawls out in front of him. I dive on top, grabbing the screwdriver and twisting it as I hold his arm with the gun to the floor. I wrap my legs around his, immobilizing him as I call to my wife for help. I say, "Grab the gun!" She says, "I can't see. I need my glasses." She hurries back into our room. I struggle with the intruder, he's really trying to break free. I twist the screwdriver again. He yells out. My wife returns, stomps on his hand and lifts the gun to aim it at him. He capitulates. A 911 call has the police there in ten minutes, they were still in the area. An ambulance arrives and they cuff and take him away. I ask the cops for my screwdriver back. It's a nice screwdriver.
2:30am: I finally drift off to sleep.


----------



## PiP

You are brave! Respect to your wife for grabbing the gun and pointing it at the intruder!


----------



## Arsenex

PiP said:


> You are brave! Respect to your wife for grabbing the gun and pointing it at the intruder!


Well, that was all the imagined part. The part where I couldn't get back to sleep because my mind was racing. Up through the helicopter circling was the real part.

Along those lines though, she used to be an agent for the Defense Investigative Service. She went to a home to talk to a person of interest. She knocked on the door and waited patiently, hoping to interview the man. He opened the door and aimed a handgun at her. Even today she shakes her head at her response. She pulled her gun and aimed it at him. lol. Then she calmly said, I'm not with the police. I'm only here to ask a few questions. She said he lowered the gun and they had their interview. Now that's a woman with some balls!


----------



## ehbowen

Eating something my doctor might kill me for. If I suddenly vanish, blame Death By Chocolate cake!


----------



## PrairieHostage

Buying grout, adhesive, and tile edge for my backsplash and buying winter tires with rims (ouch expensive). Gym at 5 pm.


----------



## Arsenex

Buying a new flag. The one in front of my house is looking faded and tattered, like I first put it up during the Revolutionary War.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Parabola

Re-reading passages in my story, so I don't wander into the plot all bathrobed and confused.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Listening to Night Ranger on YouTube and eating leftover meatloaf.


----------



## Taylor

C.K.Johnson said:


> Listening to Night Ranger on YouTube and eating leftover meatloaf.


I love a good meatloaf!  I think I'll make one tomorrow.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Taylor said:


> I love a good meatloaf!  I think I'll make one tomorrow.


My husband makes the best!


----------



## Parabola

Just finished watching two episodes of GG. Almost to the end of the second to last season.


----------



## Arsenex

Watching the wind blow... even though I can't actually see it, so I guess watching the results of the wind blowing. Anywho, at peak it reached about 40mph constant with gusts to 55-60mph. And we got about three inches of rain. So other than having to pick up a few sticks in the yard, a non-event.


----------



## Joker

Arsenex said:


> Watching the wind blow... even though I can't actually see it, so I guess watching the results of the wind blowing. Anywho, at peak it reached about 40mph constant with gusts to 55-60mph. And we got about three inches of rain. So other than having to pick up a few sticks in the yard, a non-event.



And yet they cancelled school over it  

God fucking damn this generation is softer than Charmin.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Thirty years after I went through Andrew, my dad goes through Nicole. Well, it was a tropical storm by the time it got to him, but still....


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Thirty years after I went through Andrew, my dad goes through Nicole. Well, it was a tropical storm by the time it got to him, but still....


The two can't be compared. This was little more than a windy day with some rain mixed in. Cleanup on isle four please.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> The two can't be compared. This was little more than a windy day with some rain mixed in. Cleanup on isle four please.



Correct. But we're talking an 80 year old compared to a (at the time) naive 20 year old idiot.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

By the way, @Arsenex, glad you and @Joker are both fairing this one far better than Ian. But still, both of you stay safe.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> By the way, @Arsenex, glad you and @Joker are both fairing this one far better than Ian. But still, both of you stay safe.


I had a potted plant turn over from this one. I was devastated... until I walked over and set it back upright.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> I had a potted plant turn over from this one. I was devastated... until I walked over and set it back upright.



Thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Thoughts and prayers.


10:43am. The potted plant has blown over again. I don't know how much more of this I can take.


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Thoughts and prayers.



Add me and my blown off car cover, S2000 covered in leafs and slightly wet seats (there's a small tear in the rag top).


----------



## Arsenex

Joker said:


> Add me and my blown off car cover, S2000 covered in leafs and slightly wet seats (there's a small tear in the rag top).


Ack. Now that's actual damage. Best you call Morgan & Morgan and sue someone.


----------



## Joker

Doing some deliveries as Nicole passes by.

One dude ordered condoms... to his place of work.

Biz is biz.


----------



## Arsenex

Arsenex said:


> 10:43am. The potted plant has blown over again. I don't know how much more of this I can take.


12:44pm. Catastrophe. Insanity. The humanity of it all. The plant has tumped over again. My only recourse may be to abandon the homestead and journey to a new part of the country, someplace wind-free. Someplace peaceful and tranquil. That, or I could just go stand it up again, I guess.


----------



## Parabola

Reading articles such as "ancient viruses trapped in permafrost are starting to wake up." Yeah, that's not terrifying.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just found out a coworker who had “The Widow Maker” over the weekend didn’t make it. Great guy. Only 49.
Like me, came off the floor and took a desk job. (Well, mine is 75% forklift, 25% desk). Like me, he put on some massive weight with it.

Excuse me while I put this cheeseburger back in the fridge and make a salad….


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Spent several hours creating a Pinterest board for my WIP instead of working on my WIP. Also on my short list of accomplishments, I scrubbed the inside of the refrigerator instead of working on my WIP. 
0 words today.


----------



## Cornelius Coburn

Deleted


----------



## Moon Child

I entered a photo on the #loveyourneighbourhood on the UK nextdoor.com and people like it!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> I entered a photo on the #loveyourneighbourhood on the UK nextdoor.com and people like it!



<joking font> See? You really do have redeeming qualities!!!! 

Seriously, congrats, young lady.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> <joking font> See? You really do have redeeming qualities!!!!
> 
> Seriously, congrats, young lady.


Oh, nice!!  I'm a lovely person really!! 

Thank you!!  First time I ever entered a photography competition, but nice to know it's not awful!


----------



## mistamastamusta

Listening to the soundtrack of the musical that I'm going to be auditioning for at my school while I write my character sheets for my new characters. I can't stop giggling because the musical is called _Urinetown, _and its plot is so absurd. Nonetheless, I am excited about it and hope I get a role.


----------



## Sinister

My contact finally got back to me yesterday.  I'm not sure, but I doubt the idea was received...enthusiastically?  Had to try, though.  I'm sitting back with some eggnog in a warm house in a cold state.  Supposed to get down to 21 F tonight.  So, I'm relying on brandy, blankets and old horror movies.  If you're living in an icebox, like me, please stay warm and safe.

I'd like to dedicate this part of my post to a heartfelt apology.  I want to apologize to @VRanger for going so far as randomizing me a prompt.  I'm trying to write a response.  I've got a paragraph or two, but I'm at a dead end and if what I think is about to happen, happens...then I won't be able to complete it on-time.  I might post it as a blog response, because I don't like other people's efforts to go to waste at my hands.  But things, despite all plans and best wishes, have gotten complicated and time has gotten scarce.

Again, I'm so sorry.

Nothing but best wishes.

-Sin


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Binge watching The X-Files. I didn’t watch the series when it was new but I am digging it.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Texting my sister-in-law pictures of my bathroom decorating ideas.


----------



## VRanger

Sinister said:


> My contact finally got back to me yesterday.  I'm not sure, but I doubt the idea was received...enthusiastically?  Had to try, though.  I'm sitting back with some eggnog in a warm house in a cold state.  Supposed to get down to 21 F tonight.  So, I'm relying on brandy, blankets and old horror movies.  If you're living in an icebox, like me, please stay warm and safe.
> 
> I'd like to dedicate this part of my post to a heartfelt apology.  I want to apologize to @VRanger for going so far as randomizing me a prompt.  I'm trying to write a response.  I've got a paragraph or two, but I'm at a dead end and if what I think is about to happen, happens...then I won't be able to complete it on-time.  I might post it as a blog response, because I don't like other people's efforts to go to waste at my hands.  But things, despite all plans and best wishes, have gotten complicated and time has gotten scarce.
> 
> Again, I'm so sorry.
> 
> Nothing but best wishes.
> 
> -Sin


Not an issue. It's a stored procedure I keep up in a tab on my SQL Server. I only have to click the Execute button to get another variation.


----------



## Moon Child

PrairieHostage said:


> Texting my sister-in-law pictures of my bathroom decorating ideas.


That's the fun part! The not fun part is actually doing it. Have you decided yet?


----------



## PrairieHostage

Moon Child said:


> That's the fun part! The not fun part is actually doing it. Have you decided yet?


Yes! Blush pink backsplash with chrome edging and a retro-ish LED vanity light above an oval mirror.


----------



## Moon Child

PrairieHostage said:


> Yes! Blush pink backsplash with chrome edging and a retro-ish LED vanity light above an oval mirror.
> View attachment 29858
> View attachment 29859
> View attachment 29860


Ooh, that's lovely!  very on trend as well darling


----------



## Theglasshouse

Hello Prariehostage. I own that book you posted about in the thread in the workshop (I also recommended it to someone else). It definitely gives good advice (the following advice is from that book): I would think writing about our previous experiences (what we know) and then changing it into what we don't know is a great way to be productive as a writer. I think memories are a great way to jump-start a story as in someone we can recall well because of life's routines. I didn't want to post in Matchu's thread without giving a critique. So I guess this is the next best thread to have a conversation as it is in the tavern.

Also, because of this and other reasons, I am tempted to keep a notebook. I think open university offers a decently priced class in future learn which I might take in the future. It tells you how to keep one.

Another exercise I found in a different book is to journal based on the emotions you feel during the day: anger, joy, sadness, and so on. If a conflict is included then it could be added to that journal's note.

What am I doing? Feeling annoyed that the room is next to my mother's room so soon I will have to turn off the light since she can't sleep without it being turned off. In other words, I am going to bed soon. Because the light in my bedroom prevents her from going to sleep. So soon I will be forced to go to bed to sleep. It is already night here.


----------



## Parabola

Reading an article about conspiracy theories (the reasons behind acceptance of them, history etc).


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Checking e-mail at work and seeing how much management I managed to piss off.

So far, plenty.


----------



## Sinister

In constant pain atm and awaiting a phone call to hear that someone might promise to in the future consider thinking about accepting an idea of mine.  But everything on top of everything and blessed headache...  Idk, I'm in a spirit of bitching.  I was going to make mushroom, beef and barley stew today...  But I'm wretched.  I'm just gonna fry some hot dogs and drink a diet soda.

EDIT:

Father came by.  A company that supplies his hospital throws in a bag of 20 Jelly Bellies for every tenth unit they order.  He's been saving them up and threw about fifteen of them at me like snowballs this morning.  Fathers are a godsend.  FYI, my favorite candies outside of Licorice mints.  Still hurting badly, but now I'll prolly get diabetes and caveties.  But I'm happy.  Hurting but Happy.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Drinking regret infused shamrock shake.


----------



## Moon Child

Parabola said:


> Drinking regret infused shamrock shake.



Two questions come to mind.. 

1) What's in a shamrock shake?
2) Why the regret?


----------



## Parabola

Moon Child said:


> Two questions come to mind..
> 
> 1) What's in a shamrock shake?
> 2) Why the regret?



1) A boring list of things
2) See 1 lol


----------



## Moon Child

Parabola said:


> 1) A boring list of things
> 2) See 1 lol


You're a writer, make it interesting lol!  juice of the shamrock plant, lucky unicorn pee, etc


----------



## Parabola

Moon Child said:


> You're a writer, make it interesting lol!  juice of the shamrock plant, lucky unicorn pee, etc



Unicorn pee, haha. How about leprechaun skin and sugar made from shooting stars?


----------



## Moon Child

Parabola said:


> Unicorn pee, haha. How about leprechaun skin and sugar made from shooting stars?


Keep the skin, but I'd love the sugar!


----------



## Sinister

Figboot!  Sugartit!  Costochondritis!  Popsicle Stick!  Chicken Noodle Soup!  See you next Tuesday, you lemon-boobed crabapple, lungwormed, stubbed-nosed, toot weasel!!

Sorry.  I'm trying to find ways to control my expletives.  I'm in a lot of bobsledding pain and I don't want to use conventional curse words for two reasons.  One, I'm tired of them.  Two, finding unorthodox curses is a nice distraction.  

My job opportunity was shot down in no uncertain terms and quickly.  I don't blame them and it's barely an inconvenience to me.  But this sodding pain is getting down-right impressive.  I'm finding it hard to concentrate.  This is a chronic thing and unless it turns dramatic, then there's no real point in going in to see my GP.  After all, there's no point in prescribing pain medication when all it really does is treat the pain...?  Or so I've been told by very nervous physicians.

I'm going to go find as many distractions as humanly possible until the new Pokemon game comes out.  I wish you all well.

Love
-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Figboot!  Sugartit!  Costochondritis!  Popsicle Stick!  Chicken Noodle Soup!  See you next Tuesday, you lemon-boobed crabapple, lungwormed, stubbed-nosed, toot weasel!!
> 
> Sorry.  I'm trying to find ways to control my expletives.  I'm in a lot of bobsledding pain and I don't want to use conventional curse words for two reasons.  One, I'm tired of them.  Two, finding unorthodox curses is a nice distraction.
> 
> My job opportunity was shot down in no uncertain terms and quickly.  I don't blame them and it's barely an inconvenience to me.  But this sodding pain is getting down-right impressive.  I'm finding it hard to concentrate.  This is a chronic thing and unless it turns dramatic, then there's no real point in going in to see my GP.  After all, there's no point in prescribing pain medication when all it really does is treat the pain...?  Or so I've been told by very nervous physicians.
> 
> I'm going to go find as many distractions as humanly possible until the new Pokemon game comes out.  I wish you all well.
> 
> Love
> -Sin



Toot weasel!  I love it!!  sounds much better than the word fuck!  

I hope you feel better very soon darling. Maybe your docs can find the cause? If not, perhaps they can give medication that stops the pain signal getting through? Either way, I hope they fix you up soon.


----------



## Sinister

Moon Child said:


> Toot weasel!  I love it!!  sounds much better than the word fuck!
> 
> I hope you feel better very soon darling. Maybe your docs can find the cause? If not, perhaps they can give medication that stops the pain signal getting through? Either way, I hope they fix you up soon.


Aww, Thanks Moon Child.  < 3  No worries.  I'll be good in a couple days, at least usually.  I'm fine with hurting my share and there's really not much for it cept to bellyache about it.  And that's already kinda my thing.  lol  But it does feel better to drop a "TW" bomb now and then.

If anyone can suggest any other imaginative swearing, I'm taking creative input.  Since last post I've had swearer's block.  lol

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Aww, Thanks Moon Child.  < 3  No worries.  I'll be good in a couple days, at least usually.  I'm fine with hurting my share and there's really not much for it cept to bellyache about it.  And that's already kinda my thing.  lol  But it does feel better to drop a "TW" bomb now and then.
> 
> If anyone can suggest any other imaginative swearing, I'm taking creative input.  Since last post I've had swearer's block.  lol
> 
> -Sin


It's okay darling! ❤. 

I've never known you to not bellyache about something!  Glad you'll be okay again soon  Toot weasel is great, and it sounds amusing too! Every time I hear it I laugh. 

Here's a stupid thing to make you laugh: my autocorrect!  I typed out bellyache  and my autocorrect changed it to ballache! I'm a girl, I've never ever used that phrase in anything!  

And, when I'm trying to swear politely my go to is either Rats! or Bloody hell!


----------



## Theglasshouse

Finally, returning home tomorrow after my parents spent 3 weeks here. I spent one week here exactly and I am desperate to leave because there's no concentration and my mood fluctuates. I received the news some hours ago. It's all because of a worker who is old and doesn't have the youth he once had, I assume. He's been a very slow worker, and he makes up excuses and lies to procrastinate what he is doing (and on top of that these lies end up taking up our time and costing us money since he takes advantage of that and since we don't know anything about carpentry. Not to mention, he doesn't pay his assistants money or enough). My parents paid him a lot of money upfront to finish the exterior of the house, which is a big mistake in hindsight. He is a carpenter, but he does other jobs such as inserting windows inside houses. Not to mention they were painting, and he was helping with fixing the staircase made of wood. 

So as soon as I get home, I will write. My mood and concentration aren't very good where I am. I complain a lot about this place. Unexpectedly, it's a way to make extra earnings. I am doomed to come here for years to come. As for my parents, understanding that I don't want to be here it is not clear. It's not an option. At the very least, we could take a vacation elsewhere because of the money attained from renting the houses (that's how we traveled to Germany to visit my little brother). I also got my mac this way since my mother had the money saved up because of the rentals.

In fours hours I will be ready to go to sleep, I hope. I wish I had spent some time reading. I lose a lot of my time on the forum. But I help people who have helped me in the past regarding reading what I write.

When I have nothing to do, I'll try to promise to myself to read more stories from outside the forum. I do give feedback, however.


----------



## Arsenex

I'm packing up tomorrow to drive up to the N. GA mountains Friday. Will be flying in a helicopter from there up into the Smokies to help my cousin set up a new still—moonshine, white-lightning, mountain dew. His side of the family has been running shine from there over to the NC coast for 80 years. A distributor there resells it to all the college bars. Anyway, he still has his grandfather's 42 Ford with a false tank in the trunk and he loves talking about how many times his grandfather outran the cops in it. Only takes it to car shows now as they transport the goods in a U-Haul-style truck. The new truck will haul 5,000 gallons and at $25/gal they are making mint. He says they do a run every other week. Guess I'm in the wrong business...

Okay. So that was all fiction except the trip to N. GA. Going with the wife, two daughters and their husband and fiancee, and granddaughter. Oh, and Otis. Gonna be 40F/20F for the four days. Will do some mild hiking and general relaxation and family time. Can't wait.


----------



## Theglasshouse

It's 65 Fahrenheit on this mountain and 18 degree celsius right now according to google. I don't know if that is mathematically wrong.


----------



## Arsenex

(65F-32F)*5/9=18.3333C. Correctomundo.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> I'm packing up tomorrow to drive up to the N. GA mountains Friday. Will be flying in a helicopter from there up into the Smokies to help my cousin set up a new still—moonshine, white-lightning, mountain dew. His side of the family has been running shine from there over to the NC coast for 80 years. A distributor there resells it to all the college bars. Anyway, he still has his grandfather's 42 Ford with a false tank in the trunk and he loves talking about how many times his grandfather outran the cops in it. Only takes it to car shows now as they transport the goods in a U-Haul-style truck. The new truck will haul 5,000 gallons and at $25/gal they are making mint. He says they do a run every other week. Guess I'm in the wrong business...
> 
> Okay. So that was all fiction except the trip to N. GA. Going with the wife, two daughters and their husband and fiancee, and granddaughter. Oh, and Otis. Gonna be 40F/20F for the four days. Will do some mild hiking and general relaxation and family time. Can't wait.



I was about to say, I'm willing to talk about my federally unlawful activities, and the SOL has long expired on them, but damn......


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I was about to say, I'm willing to talk about my federally unlawful activities, and the SOL has long expired on them, but damn......


I actually did have a second cousin who robbed a Brink's truck of $600k in cash. He disappeared, and they found his partner decapitated. And, well, I kind of just made that up to. All this fiction stuff has turned me into a liar. lol.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Now see, I actually was a (at the time) well known pirate radio DJ. Nothing fictitious about that....

This was actually on Wiki a few years back in their section of pirate radio stations. Since then removed, but it was pretty cool that someone added this. Our frequency is now legally being used by a country station. Oh, and we were 40 watts, not 20.


----------



## Arsenex

Serving the captive audience, huh?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> Serving the captive audience, huh?


We worked out of a series of drop PO boxes to give and send mail. SW and AM pirates used them a lot in the 80's and 90's to help mask their location to distant listeners. The guy who ran a pair of them called me one day. Told me I needed to either mail him a nice money order or drive down to his house an hour away to come pick up the mail. I thought he was joking But he wasn't. Somehow, the prisoners found out about us. And when we gave the mailing address for the drop, they wrote to us. 
In droves.
We had everything from requests, shout-outs, autographs, and prisoners who felt they were (ant possibly were) wrongly convicted wanted us to discuss their cases on the air. It took me weeks to go through the first batch. We were not ready for it. We didn't know how to react to it. We were not mature enough to handle it. The _Me_ now (and a few other of the on air and behind the scenes staff) really wish we could've gone back and had a sit-down with the at-the-time us and had a nice heart-to-heart about it.
It's quite mind-blowing when you think that every weekend that at least two wings of the (at the time) world's largest maximum security prison complex were listening to us. Both guards and inmates. It was years before the reality of that whole thing actually sank into me.


----------



## Parabola

Watching a playthrough of a game called Blood. The main character cycles through moodily recited lines like, "Victims...aren't we all?" really like the ambiguous nature of that line. Of course, the delivery helped. He also does sinatra stuff like "I did it...my way!"


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Pupper sitting today. This is Piper.


----------



## PiP

C.K.Johnson said:


> Pupper sitting today. This is Piper.


He's handsome! What breed?


----------



## C.K.Johnson

PiP said:


> He's handsome! What breed?


Havanese. Very playful and so cute


----------



## Parabola

Punishing my character by benching him since he sustained a narcissistic injury.


----------



## S J Ward

This past week, other than the nano writing and the flash fiction writing, I have built a submersible ROV in my kitchen. I think my wife's quite happy I've completed it... it was rather taking over. Now I get to name it before it's released into the sea to help retrieve salmon counting equipment.


----------



## Parabola

Just hooked up mouse so I'm not using the touchpad thingy.


----------



## ehbowen

I'm looking at the picture of my new grandnephew. Meet Oliver Clive Woelfel:


----------



## JBF

I may or may not be stuck in a storm drain.  Too soon to tell.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just woke up from a nap. Not enough ambition to go out and produce more Xmas show segments (only need 6 more hours to finish the Dec 24-25 portion of the show), but I really need to do. My goal of having it all complete by Dec. 1st is not going to be met. However, at least I won't be finishing the show literally minutes before air-time like last year's debacle.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I have a recent nephew called Oliver that is about six months old. Congratulations.

Anyways, what am I doing? Reading old myths to get ideas about stories. What I don't like is that I have two ideas. In a short story you should only have one driving the action. I wanted to get inspired by lord of the rings when writing it. However, I am falling short of the plot of the compelling goal which is very interesting but no ideas are coming that way. That and I subscribed to this website that covers science research and I am reading it carefully to see what technology I can use for the story.

The fact my goal for a character would be an update to some of the goals of some characters from that novel has me interested, but it's tough since plotting it requires a lot of research. The field of research I would have to spend days doing.

I read a tip that borrowing themes from other novels is something writers do all the time.


----------



## ehbowen

Theglasshouse said:


> I have a recent nephew called Oliver that is about six months old. Congratulations.


Thanks, on behalf of my niece and her husband.



Theglasshouse said:


> I read a tip that borrowing themes from other novels is something writers do all the time.


I remember reading somewhere that there are only twelve original plots and that all novels are some kind of rehash or revisiting of them. Ah, but it's _how _you rehash and revisit!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Throwing out a few scoops of Critter Mix out under the trees and wondering why the sirens from the nearby prison are blaring.


----------



## Emile Perez

Sitting in a fast food joint, staring at my screen and trying to work on Chapter 2 of my current novel.


----------



## Sinister

Discussing things over with an old minister friend of mine, Elijah Craig.  I have to admit, he makes some good points.

-Sin


----------



## Joker

Emile Perez said:


> Sitting in a fast food joint, staring at my screen and trying to work on Chapter 2 of my current novel.



If you write more than zero words, you're doing better than me.

On vacation for two days. Hence me writing a bit more than a usual for a week.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Discussing things over with an old minister friend of mine, Elijah Craig.  I have to admit, he makes some good points.
> 
> -Sin


Despite being a militant atheist, I have had some great respectful and mature discussions on religion with a few men of the cloth.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> If you write more than zero words, you're doing better than me.
> 
> On vacation for two days. Hence me writing a bit more than a usual for a week.


We’ll go back to the shin kicking motivational technique if we need to, ya know….


----------



## Sinister

Elijah is more of a man of the grain than the cloth. 




; )  But he was a fellow Kentuckian.

But, if we are being ecumenical, I do love a good theological discussion between open-minds, no matter their conviction.  

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Elijah is more of a man of the grain than the cloth.
> View attachment 29918
> ; )  But he was a fellow Kentuckian.
> 
> But, if we are being ecumenical, I do love a good theological discussion between open-minds, no matter their conviction.
> 
> -Sin


I sit corrected.


----------



## Sinister

You are always welcome to sit and have a glass with me, someday, corrected or not.  We shall discuss the mysteries of human religion.  That sounds like a cozy day, to me.

-Sin


----------



## Joker

You best not enter into a debate with a Zen Master. I'll convince you that you remain unconvinced.


----------



## Sinister

Ah, but that was my stance from the first.  The convinced are poor at debating.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

Joker said:


> You best not enter into a debate with a Zen Master. I'll convince you that you remain unconvinced.



Yeah, I enjoy screwing with people in a debate too. Or wait, maybe I don't...


----------



## ehbowen

Joker said:


> You best not enter into a debate with a Zen Master. I'll convince you that you remain unconvinced.


Heard a good sermon a month or two back about faith and doubt. Even the (Christian/Jewish) heroes of the faith had doubts. Faith doesn't mean certainty, or absolute proof. It simply means that you personally are convinced enough to act on what you believe...in spite of your lingering doubts.


----------



## Joker

ehbowen said:


> Heard a good sermon a month or two back about faith and doubt. Even the (Christian/Jewish) heroes of the faith had doubts. Faith doesn't mean certainty, or absolute proof. It simply means that you personally are convinced enough to act on what you believe...in spite of your lingering doubts.



Faith and doubt simply aren't in the calculations for Buddhism though. It's more about learning to live authentically.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Faith and doubt simply aren't in the calculations for Buddhism though. It's more about learning to live authentically.



I feel alive when I eat authentic Mexican food....


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I feel alive when I eat authentic Mexican food....



Caliente is Pali for enlightenment, I think.


----------



## Sinister

Well, if this is for declarations of faith, then I won't be caught denying my faith...  Specifically, because I'm pretty sure denying your faith is against my faith, supposing that I have said faith...which I do.  I'm non-denominational Christian who from time to time, studies the Tao.  I'm studying the Tao, at this very moment.  The Tao in this cup.  It's got hints of caramel, lemon and a mineral finish.  Not the best, not the worst.  I prefer Angel's Envy, truth be told.

@That Guy Named Aaron Sorry about the Elijah Craig thing about it being a Minister.  But he truly was...or was he Baptist, I can't recall.  Point is, he invented Bourbon, supposedly.  Sounds a bit like Horse feathers to me, but that's the rumor.  And thus the brand was named for him.

-Sin


----------



## Joker

Sinister said:


> Well, if this is for declarations of faith, then I won't be caught denying my faith...  Specifically, because I'm pretty sure denying your faith is against my faith, supposing that I have said faith...which I do.  I'm non-denominational Christian who from time to time, studies the Tao.  I'm studying the Tao, at this very moment.  The Tao in this cup.  It's got hints of caramel, lemon and a mineral finish.  Not the best, not the worst.  I prefer Angel's Envy, truth be told.
> 
> @That Guy Named Aaron Sorry about the Elijah Craig thing about it being a Minister.  But he truly was...or was he Baptist, I can't recall.  Point is, he invented Bourbon, supposedly.  Sounds a bit like Horse feathers to me, but that's the rumor.  And thus the brand was named for him.
> 
> -Sin



That Jesus fellow was pretty cool, the Samaritan story would make a pretty good koan... with some quirky edits


----------



## JBF

You guys know the three tenets of modern Christianity, right?


Catholics don't recognize Protestantism
Protestants don't recognize the authority of Rome
Baptists don't recognize each other in the liquor store

...I'll see myself out.


----------



## Sinister

Can confirm all three, JBF.  Can confirm all three.

But I don't want to make people uncomfortable.  Christians get a little pushy, in their eagerness to be loved and love.  Turns a lot of people off of religion, I imagine.  I find that promoting alcoholism first and religious discussion afterwards is much more effective.

-Sin


----------



## Joker

Sinister said:


> Can confirm all three, JBF.  Can confirm all three.
> 
> But I don't want to make people uncomfortable.  Christians get a little pushy, in their eagerness to be loved and love.  Turns a lot of people off of religion, I imagine.  I find that promoting alcoholism first and religious discussion afterwards is much more effective.
> 
> -Sin



Man, fuck you, tryna love more than me. I'm gonna love you so hard, your grandkids are gonna come outta the womb with kissy marks on their forehead!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I love you guys


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Former co-worker now owns/operates a food truck. Damn good vittles. He's getting to be well known for his cooking. Decided to go snag some dinner from him. He was set up in the parking lot of a local dispensary. Gotta love his business plan. Go where your customers are. Hashtag: gotmunchies


----------



## C.K.Johnson

I started dog-sitting for fun money when we retired last year. Oliver and Annie were my first clients and they’re here with me now. Their ‘mom’ (M) passed away last month from breast cancer at age 42 (this news prompted me to have the mammogram I’d been putting off) and ‘dad’ (J) is going to his folks for Thanksgiving. 
Today J told me that M’s sister is carrying their child as a surrogate. This man has so much on his shoulders right now. My heart aches for him, and the furkids seem so lost. 

Don’t take tomorrow for granted


----------



## LoveofWriting

Listening to some music. Bedroom pop style.


----------



## daleydale

I am procrastinating writing


----------



## VRanger

In addition to all the Thanksgiving cooking--and later eating--our anniversary happens to fall on Thanksgiving this year. That's something we didn't plan well enough for when we set the date 43 years ago. LOL


----------



## ehbowen

VRanger said:


> In addition to all the Thanksgiving cooking--and later eating--our anniversary happens to fall on Thanksgiving this year. That's something we didn't plan well enough for when we set the date 43 years ago. LOL


Well, have a great day...and a better night!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

VRanger said:


> In addition to all the Thanksgiving cooking--and later eating--our anniversary happens to fall on Thanksgiving this year. That's something we didn't plan well enough for when we set the date 43 years ago. LOL



First off, congrats. May you have plenty more. 

Wifey and I chose Oct. 1st as our anniversary for the simple fact, it was an easy day for me to remember. It falls a week after her birthday. (Bonus points, she's forgotten our wedding anniversary twice to mine none).  However, when I got into bow hunting a few years later, the first thing I learned was that the opening day of deer season for bow here in Michigan is....

Oct. 1st.

I've yet to go out opening day.


A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

At in-laws. Barn and house across the state line somewhere nearby. Fire departments are using the park on the river across the street to refill their tankers.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I felt tired after seven days of exercise, one hour's worth done each day after the other. My oldest brother told me that vitamin b helps in those situations since it converts energy faster. I also ate my meal first, so that I don't feel weak after the exercise. The medicine's side effects forced me to exercise more frequently than I could have wanted. Nothing alarming, but it would help me since I need it, since one of the medicine's side effects is that it creates some difficulty emptying the bowel. As long as I exercise, it will be alleviated. I feel that I can't go to the mountain since I have no exercise equipment there.


----------



## PrairieHostage

Watching world cup these days. Today Brazil's Richarlison's 2nd goal against Serbia was so spectacular, I have to share a picture.


----------



## Moon Child

I've been watching ice dancing via YouTube  Canada got gold, USA got both silver and bronze


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Former co-worker now owns/operates a food truck. Damn good vittles. He's getting to be well known for his cooking. Decided to go snag some dinner from him. He was set up in the parking lot of a local dispensary. Gotta love his business plan. Go where your customers are. Hashtag: gotmunchies


 It's 1030pm here in England, I'm tired (been awake since 6am) and I swear you said you shagged some dinner out of him!  I had to read your post again!


----------



## Joker

PrairieHostage said:


> Watching world cup these days. Today Brazil's Richarlison's 2nd goal against Serbia was so spectacular, I have to share a picture.
> View attachment 29927



Rooting for Japan (besides the US).

BANZAI!!!


----------



## Sinister

Just finished burying my dog.  I'm getting old now.  Lost a dog last year on Thanksgiving too.  Down to just two friends left.  I'm panting and sweating like an old geyser from Yellowstone.  Digging isn't my favorite activity.

A somber moment, though.  He was a wonderful Chihuahua and the sweetest soul.  Was fascinated with birds.  Never chased them, just stared at them in awe and appreciation.  Took care of any of my other dogs if ever they were sick.  Poor thing had Addison's and lived on steroids for the last few years.

I buried him in my apple grove in a beautiful clearing.  Sleep old buddy and thank you.

-Sin


----------



## VRanger

Sinister said:


> I buried him in my apple grove in a beautiful clearing.  Sleep old buddy and thank you.
> 
> -Sin


I've had to do that three times in the last two years. You have my sympathy and understanding, friend. :-( It's a hard day.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Just finished burying my dog.  I'm getting old now.  Lost a dog last year on Thanksgiving too.  Down to just two friends left.  I'm panting and sweating like an old geyser from Yellowstone.  Digging isn't my favorite activity.
> 
> A somber moment, though.  He was a wonderful Chihuahua and the sweetest soul.  Was fascinated with birds.  Never chased them, just stared at them in awe and appreciation.  Took care of any of my other dogs if ever they were sick.  Poor thing had Addison's and lived on steroids for the last few years.
> 
> I buried him in my apple grove in a beautiful clearing.  Sleep old buddy and thank you.
> 
> -Sin



So sorry, amigo.


----------



## Sinister

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> So sorry, amigo.


Thanks.  And thanks everyone.  I'm sorry it's such a relatable thing for everyone.  It's a bitter thing to go through, when having man's best friend is such a sweet privilege.  I don't know what my mental health would be without my dogs.  I don't deserve them, I know that.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Hiding out in the studio with a six pack of water (no, really) and recharging my mophie juice pack (that somehow got drained two days ago) while finishing up the Dec 24/25 portion of my Xmas cast so I can start on the 23rd portion.


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Just finished burying my dog.  I'm getting old now.  Lost a dog last year on Thanksgiving too.  Down to just two friends left.  I'm panting and sweating like an old geyser from Yellowstone.  Digging isn't my favorite activity.
> 
> A somber moment, though.  He was a wonderful Chihuahua and the sweetest soul.  Was fascinated with birds.  Never chased them, just stared at them in awe and appreciation.  Took care of any of my other dogs if ever they were sick.  Poor thing had Addison's and lived on steroids for the last few years.
> 
> I buried him in my apple grove in a beautiful clearing.  Sleep old buddy and thank you.
> 
> -Sin



I'm sorry for your loss darling. Never easy losing a family member. You'll see him again one day, he'll be waiting at Rainbow Bridge for you ❤


----------



## Foxee

Well, I had a bunch of tabs open, figuring out Pinterest so that I can put up some of my Rogue Fox Studio products up there. I guess I was a bit distracted because I clicked another tab and looked blankly at WF, wondering why my email looked funny.


----------



## VRanger

Sinister said:


> Thanks.  And thanks everyone.  I'm sorry it's such a relatable thing for everyone.  It's a bitter thing to go through, when having man's best friend is such a sweet privilege.  I don't know what my mental health would be without my dogs.  I don't deserve them, I know that.
> 
> -Sin


I've tried to reconcile myself to it by just considering the joy they bring every day they're with us. We go into it knowing they're shorter lived. The pain is real, but I wouldn't forego it by missing the years of wonderful companionship.


----------



## RyCat

Chilling like a villain ... literally.


----------



## Sinister

VRanger said:


> I've tried to reconcile myself to it by just considering the joy they bring every day they're with us. We go into it knowing they're shorter lived. The pain is real, but I wouldn't forego it by missing the years of wonderful companionship.


I agree.  It's a terrible price to pay, but they're true treasures, every one of them.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Once again, plopped on the couch next to Wifey, turned on a movie.... 

... and she's out like a light.


----------



## RyCat

Sinister said:


> Just finished burying my dog.  I'm getting old now.  Lost a dog last year on Thanksgiving too.  Down to just two friends left.  I'm panting and sweating like an old geyser from Yellowstone.  Digging isn't my favorite activity.
> 
> A somber moment, though.  He was a wonderful Chihuahua and the sweetest soul.  Was fascinated with birds.  Never chased them, just stared at them in awe and appreciation.  Took care of any of my other dogs if ever they were sick.  Poor thing had Addison's and lived on steroids for the last few years.
> 
> I buried him in my apple grove in a beautiful clearing.  Sleep old buddy and thank you.
> 
> -Sin


They live short, but they are better than Us. I am just glad he was blessed to have found a rare human who treated him well. .


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I can’t bring myself to watch Michigan against OSU, even though I have bets on it. Out in the garage working on Xmas Cast and occasionally checking score on phone. Michigan’s up as the 3rd period ends, but yeesh…. OSU is too damn good.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Michigan won. Big.
Penn State just scored TD. number 2.

I’m happy.


----------



## ehbowen

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Michigan won. Big.
> Penn State just scored TD. number 2.
> 
> I’m happy.


My year in Michigan was spent at State, but I'm always happy to see a smackdown of Ohio State!


----------



## Parabola

Trying to log into Steam account, and it's doing the same filling in the logo loading thing for the past ten minutes.


----------



## Parabola

Login success! Although I might have to squeeze out a dangling modifier in a bit.


----------



## bdcharles

Looking at my edits and wondering which ones were added after a couple of wines...


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

bdcharles said:


> Looking at my edits and wondering which ones were added after a couple of wines...
> 
> View attachment 29948



I found at least half a dozen of those after I printed up mine for the readers. I feel your pain.


----------



## Morgan_R

Making a big pot of rice and beans (and some veggies), which is my nephew's current favorite. He's two, and he eats more when he's eating someone else's food, so it's rice and beans for lunch for me!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I _was_ going to go over some notes and do a little more re-writing of 'God Bless', however I just had a 95 minute phone conversation/philosophical discussion  about the pros and cons of 'weaponized compassion.'

Please, don't ask.


A.C.


----------



## Parabola

"Getting distracted" is a reliable hobby.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> "Getting distracted" is a reliable hobby.



Sadly, yes. However, for reasons I can't disclose, when this person texts me "hey, are you home and up right now?" I stop just about anything I'm doing and call them.


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Sadly, yes. However, for reasons I can't disclose, when this person texts me "hey, are you home and up right now?" I stop just about anything I'm doing and call them.



It's Joe Biden, isn't it?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sitting at my desk frantically looking for my cell phone that I’m holding in my hand.

yes, this happened.


----------



## Mark Twain't

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Sitting at my desk frantically looking for my cell phone that I’m holding in my hand.
> 
> yes, this happened.


I once spent 5 minutes looking at a book, wondering why the words were all blurred, despite wearing my glasses. It was only when I took them off to clean them thinking there must be a big smudge that I realised the lens had popped out!


----------



## Joker

Mark Twain't said:


> I once spent 5 minutes looking at a book, wondering why the words were all blurred, despite wearing my glasses. It was only when I took them off to clean them thinking there must be a big smudge that I realised the lens had popped out!



Happened to me more than once.


----------



## Parabola

Procrastinating. Hello old friend.


----------



## ehbowen

Parabola said:


> Procrastinating. Hello old friend.



I was about to renew my membership in the Procrastinators' Club of America...but it's not due until the night of April 15th. Unless you file an extension...


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

ehbowen said:


> I was about to renew my membership in the Procrastinators' Club of America...but it's not due until the night of April 15th. Unless you file an extension...


As they say, I put the pro in procrastinating!

M J x


----------



## ehbowen

Today I'm sitting in the lobby of the car wash/quick service getting my minivan inspected. It's due right now. Procrastinators' Club of Texas? Perhaps, but I also had an annoying 'Check Engine' light which I just managed to get cleared last night.


----------



## PrairieHostage

RIP Christine McVie


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PrairieHostage said:


> RIP Christine McVie



Just talking about that over in Celebrity Dead Pool. Wow. 


A.C.


----------



## PrairieHostage

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Just talking about that over in Celebrity Dead Pool. Wow.
> A.C.


Ugh I'm just gutted. Fleetwood Mac was such a huge part of my teen years.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PrairieHostage said:


> Ugh I'm just gutted. Fleetwood Mac was such a huge part of my teen years.



Her voice complimented Stevie's quite well in that band.


----------



## PrairieHostage

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Her voice complimented Stevie's quite well in that band.


Yeah, that's very true. And she composed so many songs, something of a lost art today.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PrairieHostage said:


> Yeah, that's very true. And she composed so many songs, something of a lost art today.


She came from a VERY musically talented family. Plus she was already an established performer (at least in the UK) before she was recruited into FWM. Lindsey Buckingham and Peter Green might get the accolades for their guitar work during their time in the band, but she certainly was no slouch. Maybe a bit under appreciated to Joe Casual Radio Listener, but not to those who really listen to music or the sake of listening.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

PrairieHostage said:


> Ugh I'm just gutted. Fleetwood Mac was such a huge part of my teen years.


Same. Such an amazing talent


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

It’s now December 1st. The beginning of the submission period for Celebrity Dead Pool 2023. Plus the holidays. And working weekends because of the holidays.

Singing:
“Hello, chaos, my old ffrriieenndd…
We’ll need medication once a-gggaaaiiinnn….”


----------



## Mark Twain't

Gutted to hear about Christine McVie, such a talented woman.


----------



## Moon Child

Christine McVie will be sadly missed ❤

It's December 1st.. I've been listening too and singing along to Christmas music while i've put up my tree, though I'm not having lights on it this year due to saving energy and cost of living in Britain.  I've also written out Christmas Cards!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Christine McVie will be sadly missed ❤
> 
> It's December 1st.. I've been listening too and singing along to Christmas music while i've put up my tree.



Hopefully the greatest Xmas song of all time was on your playlist. The Pogues & Kirsty McCall's '_Fairytale Of New York_.'

_It was Christmas Eve, babe, in the drunk tank.
An old man said to me, 'won't see another one.'_


A.C.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Hopefully the greatest Xmas song of all time was on your playlist. The Pogues & Kirsty McCall's '_Fairytale Of New York_.'
> 
> _It was Christmas Eve, babe, in the drunk tank.
> An old man said to me, 'won't see another.'_
> 
> 
> A.C.


Of course it is lol  Just not got to it yet. My list is a mix of vintage and more modern songs!   I'm on Stevie Nicks, Silent Night


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Of course it is lol  Just not got to it yet. My list is a mix of vintage and more modern songs!   I'm on Stevie Nicks, Silent Night



I discovered Wizzard's 'I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday' a few years back. Like 'Fairytale' not hugely popular here state-side, which is a shame because it's freakin' awesome. The amazing job of replicating Phil Spector's "Wall Of Sound" style is incredible. I found a live version of it done by Nick Lowe that's pretty decent, too.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Of course it is lol




_I could've been someone...._


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I discovered Wizzard's 'I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday' a few years back. Like 'Fairytale' not hugely popular here state-side, which is a shame because it's freakin' awesome. The amazing job of replicating Phil Spector's "Wall Of Sound" style is incredible. I found a live version of it done by Nick Lowe that's pretty decent, too.



I grew up listening to those as my parents were old enough to remember, dad was born in 1947' and mum in 1962. I loved them, favourite was always Last Christmas 



That Guy Named Aaron said:


> _I could've been someone...._


----------



## indianroads

Hunkering down. 70 to 90 mph winds all night into tomorrow.
Our house is shaking.


----------



## Moon Child

indianroads said:


> Hunkering down. 70 to 90 mph winds all night into tomorrow.
> Our house is shaking.



You really shouldn't have eaten all those beans!


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> _I could've been someone...._



"I coulda been a contender."


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> "I coulda been a contender."



_I could’ve been someone

Well so could anyone!
You took my dreams from me when I first found you

I kept them with me, babe._
_I put them with my own. 
Can’t make it all alone,_
_I built my dreams around you.

The boys of the NYPD Choir were singing_
_‘Galway Bay.’
And the bells were ringing out_
_For Christmas Day…_


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Now four days into the submission period for *Celebrity Dead Pool 2023*, and I've gotten five lists... including one that has a ISIL leader that apparently was killed last week. I have a feeling it's going to be like this year and everyone will submit their lists just after Xmas, and I'll be spending New Year's Eve sifting through at least 60+ lists before the midnight (eastern pacific time) dead line. At least Betty White won't die on the 31st this year and foul up everything.

Quick, somebody go check on Bob Barker, will ya? 53 of the 73 players this year have him.


We had to use a rule this year I was hoping we'd never have to use. Back in 2016, one of our players had a serious health scare. We thought he wasn't going to make it. So, as a joke, we made up a rule named after him. We call it the _*George Hanson Honorary Memorial Rule*_. (Named change to protect the guilty or not-so guilty). The rule states that if a player passes away before anyone on his/her list, they're disqualified. It was done as a (rather dark) joke. Last year, we had a player die unexpectedly. However she had three points, so we weren't concerned, and continued to allow her to play.. even from the other side (she finished somewhere ranked in the 30's, I believe. Maybe somewherein the 40's.)

This year, one of the more beloved players passed away unexpectedly in January after a brief illness. They hadn't scored a point yet. Rules are rules, and well....

Amazingly enough, they would've had four deaths this year and probably placed in the upper half of the rankings.


----------



## ehbowen

I just finished singing [Baritone] in the Fort Bend Symphony's "Deck the Halls" Christmas concert!


----------



## Sinister

I'm trying to motivate myself.  I refuse to believe that I'm subject to Seasonal Affective Disorder, like my Father.  Just because there are Christmas songs on the radio and bright lights on people's houses is no reason to become sullen.  I like to see people happy, when I see them.  And while I don't like carols or bright colors, I do love the nice cool weather and snow.  But the fact remains, I could be more active...in writing, in work and in spirit.  

Hmph...well all temperamental moods are cured by time.

-Sin


----------



## Parabola

I need a shit ton more alcohol to propel me into oblivion.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Parabola said:


> I need a shit ton more alcohol to propel me into oblivion.



I just need a beer to go along with dinner.


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I'm trying to motivate myself.  I refuse to believe that I'm subject to Seasonal Affective Disorder, like my Father.  Just because there are Christmas songs on the radio and bright lights on people's houses is no reason to become sullen.  I like to see people happy, when I see them.  And while I don't like carols or bright colors, I do love the nice cool weather and snow.  But the fact remains, I could be more active...in writing, in work and in spirit.
> 
> Hmph...well all temperamental moods are cured by time.
> 
> -Sin



Be gentle with yourself darling. Christmas is a time of cheer, but for some of us Christmas got ruined by life events. Don't criticize yourself, just view it as something akin to a holiday where you just do what you wish instead of what you think you should be doing


----------



## Sinister

Moon Child said:


> Be gentle with yourself darling. Christmas is a time of cheer, but for some of us Christmas got ruined by life events. Don't criticize yourself, just view it as something akin to a holiday where you just do what you wish instead of what you think you should be doing


I'm usually really a fan of the holidays...but that attitude has cooled and now I just don't know.  I didn't even decorate this year.  That's unheard of.  Very odd.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I'm usually really a fan of the holidays...but that attitude has cooled and now I just don't know.  I didn't even decorate this year.  That's unheard of.  Very odd.
> 
> -Sin



Maybe you could do with confiding in a friend, darling?


----------



## Sinister

I'd have to figure out what to confide.  Might just be the odd Christmas out.  If so, I suppose that's fair.  I've had plenty of wonderful happy holidays, I can afford one odd one out.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Recorded two more segments for the Dec. 23rd portion of the Xmas cast. I've got 4 more hours on that portion, and then 12 more for the Dec. 26th "detox" portion of the show.

Seriously going over the skeleton of Book VI, and looking to how I can add @indianroads cameo. He's going to be in there for about 3 or 4 chapters at this point. Unlike writing me in, it'll be easy to write him out. (That sounded kinda a-hole-ish to say it like that, didn't it?.)  I think I'll have him not completely trusting MC1 and MC2, so his attitude towards them is sort of standoffish.

This could be fun. I might open it up for more....


A.C.


----------



## Matchu

_Sitting at my play-desk, recovering from yesterday's evening of recovering._

'Honey, I successfully achieved the five days at my work, oh my god!'

'Yes, yes, now drink your brandy.'

'What's this mixer?'

'Soda water!'

'Ah, the taste of the twenties...I love you, I love you so much.  A tree to chop, paradise secured.  I do think I'll have another one...[_brandy, not tree_]

'YOU NEVER LOVED ME IN 1997!'

'I HATE YOU.  I ALWAYS HATE YOU.  LOOK AT YOUR EYES!  GO LOOK AT THEM, LIKE DROPPINGS IN A PUDDLE! Heh heh. Heh heh heh, good, nnnh.'

'FATTY!'

'YOU CAN, YOU CAN A POT CALLING THE KETTLE.  WHAT COLOUR IS THE KETTLE!!  WHAT COLOUR IS MY KETTLE!!!

'MY KETTLE!'

'WHERE'S THE BRANDY?'

'THERE'S NO BRANDY. YOU DRANK THE BRANDY!'

'AS IF I DRUNKED A QUARTER BOTTLE ON MY OWN, FOR GOD SAKE YOU JESUS SAKE.'

'What were we arguing about?'

'I dunno, night, love you.'

'Love you.'


----------



## Moon Child

Shivering! ❄❄

I'm at home, heat has been on and I'm wrapped in a fluffy blanket too. Outside its 3°C, snow is forecast and weather warnings issued...

 Then Rosemary Clooney starts singing "I want to wash my hands, my face and hair with snow"  

Deranged comes to mind!!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Matchu said:


> 'YOU NEVER LOVED ME IN 1997!'



True. And I lied when I told you I'd respect you in the morning in 1996, too.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> True. And I lied when I told you I'd respect you in the morning in 1996, too.



Dude! The morning after you literally looked at me and declared you have to stop drinking so much, then decided to water my pot plant before leaving!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Dude! The morning after you literally looked at me and declared you have to stop drinking so much, then decided to water my pot plant before leaving!



Yeah, so?


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Yeah, so?


I thought we had something special!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> I thought we had something special!



We did.. I mean we do..  I mean, I don't wee on every woman's plants the next morning.

Honest.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> We did.. I mean we do..  I mean, I don't wee on every woman's plants the next morning.
> 
> Honest.



Such a romantic!


----------



## Theglasshouse

Getting sleepy because of the medicine I take at night. I, however, found some Celtic fairytales on the internet. I hope I don't get carried away with world-building since I got an idea from one of these (reminds me of the lord of the rings). It requires extensive research. I think I will save the research for last and focus on the story. I also have some Egyptian fairy tales I got to download. I might also check out some English fairy tales and also folktales. These were the free books I found.

My mother took my table lamp's cover. I don't like the light that shines on the ceiling of the room. But she took it for some interior decorating of that house that is almost finished which is due for rent this Christmas. The cold climate of the mountains is the closest imitation of Christmas there is here. It is 9 degrees Celsius over there. It never snows here but hail has fallen from the skies before. The house has a fireplace. Water has frozen before. Sometimes that's the only thing that gets published on the newspaper about this region.


----------



## Moon Child

Laughing so badly!!! How the actual fuck did the producers come up with that way to pull a cracker?!?   no research at all!! 









						Brits dumbfounded by American Christmas cracker technique as it's 'all so wrong'
					


People are dumbfounded and freaked out after discovering footage of Americans using Christmas crackers and how they are doing 'so many things wrong' with their technique





					www.mirror.co.uk
				





So, in case you wanna know, that way is completely wrong!!! 

Sharing this so that if any American wants to know the correct way just say so!


----------



## C.K.Johnson

It’s pouring and windy and normally I would be lazy in my pajamas all day but instead I’m preparing to visit Preston Castle, only because my friend offered me a free ticket. Hoping to use this as a setting in a future story.









						The Preston Castle | Ione, CA | World Famous Haunt On Sale Now
					


Once a reform school for boys in Ione, CA, the Preston Castle Foundation serves to restore the Castle through tours, events, and membership.





					prestoncastle.org


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Sharing this so that if any American wants to know the correct way just say so!



Googled Christmas Crackers because I never heard of Christmas Crackers, and Christmas Crack was the first thing that popped up. I'm out.....


A.C.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Googled Christmas Crackers because I never heard of Christmas Crackers, and Christmas Crack was the first thing that popped up. I'm out.....
> 
> 
> A.C.


Christmas Crack is sooooo yummy!


----------



## Moon Child

C.K.Johnson said:


> It’s pouring and windy and normally I would be lazy in my pajamas all day but instead I’m preparing to visit Preston Castle, only because my friend offered me a free ticket. Hoping to use this as a setting in a future story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Preston Castle | Ione, CA | World Famous Haunt On Sale Now
> 
> 
> 
> Once a reform school for boys in Ione, CA, the Preston Castle Foundation serves to restore the Castle through tours, events, and membership.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prestoncastle.org



Cold days make for a great day to explore a castle! 



C.K.Johnson said:


> Christmas Crack is sooooo yummy!



So that's how you get the best gifts from Santa!


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Googled Christmas Crackers because I never heard of Christmas Crackers, and Christmas Crack was the first thing that popped up. I'm out.....
> 
> 
> A.C.



No idea what Christmas crack is! Part of Santa? 


Christmas crackers are wonderful!!  Such fun! I recommend getting one and using it (correctly) one year!


----------



## ehbowen

While I'm not sure about "Christmas Crack", I did come across this recipe for "Chunky Heroin" which looks very, very tempting:



> Ann’s Herbed Nut recipe, aka “Chunky Heroin”
> 
> Herbed Nuts (aka Chunky Heroin)
> 
> 4 cups whole pecans
> 2 cups whole cashews
> Two-thirds of a stick of salted butter...


----------



## C.K.Johnson

Moon Child said:


> No idea what Christmas crack is! Part of Santa?
> 
> 
> Christmas crackers are wonderful!!  Such fun! I recommend getting one and using it (correctly) one year!


My friend makes her recipe with pretzels but most of the recipes I see are with saltines.









						Best Ever Christmas Crack {Just 4 Ingredients!} - Little Sweet Baker
					


This toffee candy is chocolatey, crispy and highly addictive! That's why it's popularly known as Christmas Crack.





					www.littlesweetbaker.com


----------



## indianroads

A local cat rescue place (were we've volunteered) is bringing a load of kittens to a neighborhood pet store - for adoption... and my wife wants to go.
Oh oh.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

indianroads said:


> A local cat rescue place (were we've volunteered) is bringing a load of kittens to a neighborhood pet store - for adoption... and my wife wants to go.
> Oh oh.


Sending meows and purrs your way


----------



## Moon Child

indianroads said:


> A local cat rescue place (were we've volunteered) is bringing a load of kittens to a neighborhood pet store - for adoption... and my wife wants to go.
> Oh oh.


Oh!! Goddess!!!  I want to go too!!


----------



## indianroads

C.K.Johnson said:


> Sending meows and purrs your way


We're both cat people - one of our elder citizens is being me asking for a treat right now.


----------



## indianroads

Moon Child said:


> Oh!! Goddess!!!  I want to go too!!


If we find the right cat (or cats) I'll post pictures.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

indianroads said:


> We're both cat people - one of our elder citizens is being me asking for a treat right now.


Cat People, interesting movie and I’m sure not like you or you wife at all.


----------



## indianroads

C.K.Johnson said:


> Cat People, interesting movie and I’m sure not like you or you wife at all.


Never heard of it.


----------



## C.K.Johnson

indianroads said:


> Never heard of it.


In this sensual and violent horror tale, Irena Gallier (Nastassia Kinski) has a dark family secret, one that resurfaces dramatically when she reconnects with her estranged brother, Paul (Malcolm McDowell). Living with her sibling in New Orleans, Irena finds herself enamored with zoologist Oliver Yates (John Heard), even as her brother makes his own advances toward her. It's not long before the dark and dangerous curse of the Gallier clan rears its feline head.


----------



## Moon Child

Cats are my favourite animal! I love them!  

And so not seeing that film,  I do not do horrors lol!


----------



## PiP

Researching the backstory for a new character while prepping apple crumble.
 I was so DEEP in thought debating the possibilities I almost added Caril (curry powder) instead of Canela (Cinnamon) to the apples. Guests arrive in 3 hrs ... ho hum...


----------



## Moon Child

Looking up cat stuff  I'm going to adopt one next month/february!   I just found out cat strollers are an actual thing!! Now to afford everything!


----------



## M J Tennant 2022

Cat strollers?  My goodness what will they think of next.  I have two poodles, Morris and Daisy.  Love them but pets do tie you down!

M J x


----------



## Moon Child

M J Tennant 2022 said:


> Cat strollers?  My goodness what will they think of next.  I have two poodles, Morris and Daisy.  Love them but pets do tie you down!
> 
> M J x


They do dog ones too!  Go to amazon, type in pet stroller. Expensive but fun!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Jjjuuusssttt woke up. Laundry in, coffeenating. I got all of Dec. 23rd finally done for Xmas Cast. Now onto the detox portion of Dec. 26th. So 12 more hours to record.


A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Looking up cat stuff  I'm going to adopt one next month/february!   I just found out cat strollers are an actual thing!! Now to afford everything!



Wifey and I kicked around the idea of a attachable baby stroller/covered cart for our cat for when we go bike the nearby rail-trail. However he's such an indoor cat that it wouldn't work with im. I've seen people with baby strollers for small dogs at Halloween. Gimme a break. But, an idea.


----------



## Matchu

Accudent


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Wifey and I kicked around the idea of a attachable baby stroller/covered cart for our cat for when we go bike the nearby rail-trail. However he's such an indoor cat that it wouldn't work with im. I've seen people with baby strollers for small dogs at Halloween. Gimme a break. But, an idea.



Yeah, mines going to be indoor but I'd love to take him or her down the beach for awhile. It's a 45 minute walk from my front door!  Take some water, a dish, treats and a scoop bag in case they think it's a huge litter box!


----------



## Matchu

Taking the cat mountain-biking is kind of against the rules of welfare, I feel.  

‘stroller’ is a pushchair in British English, or was last century.  Kind of a traditional image around these parts: the old lady exercising the five chihuahua/pugs/corgis and another two sat in the pram/pushchair.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Yeah, mines going to be indoor but I'd love to take him or her down the beach for awhile. It's a 45 minute walk from my front door!  Take some water, a dish, treats and a scoop bag in case they think it's a huge litter box!


You're at the ocean, young lady. Take a little scoop, and chuck it in the water. It'll wash out to sea and it's biodegradable... wha-lah. Save on the baggies.


----------



## Moon Child

Matchu said:


> Taking the cat mountain-biking is kind of against the rules of welfare, I feel.
> 
> ‘stroller’ is a pushchair in British English, or was last century.  Kind of a traditional image around these parts: the old lady exercising the five chihuahua/pugs/corgis and another two sat in the pram/pushchair.



Lol, you know I'm English and live in England?  Our Amazon call them pet strollers because they're a little different to pushchairs, same concept tho


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Matchu said:


> Taking the cat mountain-biking is kind of against the rules of welfare, I feel.


US mountain-biking for sure. Although, with my dark sense of inappropriate humor, the thought of someone on a mountain bike with a kid's stroller attached to it filled with screaming cats flying and bouncing down steep hilly dirt trails is amusing.

NOTE: _*No live animals were harmed in my mental image.*_


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Wifey and I kicked around the idea of a attachable baby stroller/covered cart for our cat for when we go bike the nearby rail-trail. However he's such an indoor cat that it wouldn't work with im. I've seen people with baby strollers for small dogs at Halloween. Gimme a break. But, an idea.


I bought this pet pack back in May so we could take our new dachshund puppy on hikes with us. It's well constructed and served us perfectly on hikes as long as three hours. The little holes in the window were great for feeding him occasional treats. Plenty of air circulation. Even has an expandable back section to give added room if you stop and set it on the ground (such as with a picnic). Was also comfortable for the wearer. Worked great until he got over ten pounds, then it looked to be getting a little crowded. As a dachshund he was also getting too long for it. For training, all I did was put him in it, give him a treat, and walk around the block a few times. That had him excited to get in to go for walks. Depending on the size of your cat it might work for you with casual rides.

Pet Pack


----------



## Matchu

I’m sorry @Moon Child for ever questioning your heritage.  I did go to Amazon as you instructed and I was shocked.  Revelation that shattered all my previous comprehension of the people walking their dying pets scene.  I will be more cynical henceforward but did ask my wife if she wanted one for Xmas.


----------



## Arsenex

Matchu said:


> I’m sorry @Moon Child for ever questioning your heritage.  I did go to Amazon as you instructed and I was shocked.  Revelation that shattered all my previous comprehension of the people walking their dying pets scene.  I will be more cynical henceforward but did ask my wife if she wanted one for Xmas.


You want to take your wife out in a cat stroller for Christmas? Come on man!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> I bought this pet pack back in May so we could take our new dachshund puppy on hikes with us. It's well constructed and served us perfectly on hikes as long as three hours. The little holes in the window were great for feeding him occasional treats. Plenty of air circulation. Even has an expandable back section to give added room if you stop and set it on the ground (such as with a picnic). Was also comfortable for the wearer. Worked great until he got over ten pounds, then it looked to be getting a little crowded. As a dachshund he was also getting too long for it. For training, all I did was put him in it, give him a treat, and walk around the block a few times. That had him excited to get in to go for walks. Depending on the size of your cat it might work for you with casual rides.
> 
> Pet Pack



Nittany is a 20 pound load who's not afraid to use his murder mittens if he's not happy. And he's quite the indoor cat. A few years ago, he was sitting against window screen one day while I was asleep. I woke to this loud crashing sound. I went down stairs, and the window screen was gone. I could hear yowling at the front door. When I opened it, Nittany came racing back in to the house from the remains of the wooden screen door he _*broke*_ trying to climb up so he could try to jump into the open window and get back into the house.
Granted we needed a new screen door to begin with, but damn...

Nope, the Nit doesn't like to go outside. He's content sitting at the window and hissing at the mailman.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Nittany is a 20 pound load who's not afraid to use his murder mittens if he's not happy. And he's quite the indoor cat. A few years ago, he was sitting against window screen one day while I was asleep. I woke to this loud crashing sound. I went down stairs, and the window screen was gone. I could hear yowling at the front door. When I opened it, Nittany came racing back in to the house from the remains of the wooden screen door he _*broke*_ trying to climb up so he could try to jump into the open window and get back into the house.
> Granted we needed a new screen door to begin with, but damn...
> 
> Nope, the Nit doesn't like to go outside. He's content sitting at the window and hissing at the mailman.


After reading a few of the reviews I was surprised to see people commenting that they put their 16 lb cat or 25 lb corgi in there and were good with it. It's big enough for Otis (13.5 lbs) to turn around in, but I'm not comfortable confining him to that. Besides, he now has more stamina on the trails than my wife and I do. So it's not needed. I would gift it to you to try but you would have to come pick it up.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Meanwhile, back at The Ranch, after the loss of the Death Star....

I see I have five more list submissions to go over for _*Celebrity Dead Pool 2023*_. Roberta Flack is a popular pick this year, unfortunately. I have a feeling I'm going to blitzed with a lot of last minute entries again like I did for this year. And Betty White passing away on New Year's Eve didn't help with the mass confusion and chaos. 

I'm in third place in mine. I'm in the lead on another game/group.


----------



## Moon Child

Matchu said:


> I’m sorry @Moon Child for ever questioning your heritage.  I did go to Amazon as you instructed and I was shocked.  Revelation that shattered all my previous comprehension of the people walking their dying pets scene.  I will be more cynical henceforward but did ask my wife if she wanted one for Xmas.



Ha!  Yeah, it's a big thing now. Think it came over from America! 



Arsenex said:


> You want to take your wife out in a cat stroller for Christmas? Come on man!



Perhaps his wifey would enjoy it lol


----------



## Theglasshouse

Pets are nice. In my case, my pets come off as needing too much attention. They can't be alone and isolated. They require that you pet them. This seems to be true to the extent that I think they get depressed if you don't attend to them properly. There is a degree of how much is too much caring. My mother, who I identified as being too sentimental for having pets, wants them to have a good owner. One person that doesn't leave them alone. Consequently, it's been difficult to find buyers or takers. So, if you ever own a pomeranian, chances are they will require a lot of care and have a personality that requires a human's affection.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Perhaps his wifey would enjoy it lol



_*BOW CHICKA BOW WOW....*_


----------



## Arsenex

Theglasshouse said:


> Pets are nice. In my case, my pets come off as needing too much attention. They can't be alone and isolated. They require that you pet them. This seems to be true to the extent that I think they get depressed if you don't attend to them properly. There is a degree of how much is too much caring. My mother, who I identified as being too sentimental for having pets, wants them to have a good owner. One person that doesn't leave them alone. Consequently, it's been difficult to find buyers or takers. So, if you ever own a pomeranian, chances are they will require a lot of care and have a personality that requires a human's affection.


Aside from our dachshund, we have tribbles. Want to talk about needing attention?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Message from a Celebrity Dead Pool player who hasn't scored a point in two years and is tied with another player who are battling it out for the futility record.

"Hey, Aaron, just use my list from last year, thanks."

It's the same list as from 2021, too, in which he was again shut out.

It makes it easy to check, that's for sure...


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Meanwhile, back at The Ranch, after the loss of the Death Star....
> 
> I see I have five more list submissions to go over for _*Celebrity Dead Pool 2023*_. Roberta Flack is a popular pick this year, unfortunately. I have a feeling I'm going to blitzed with a lot of last minute entries again like I did for this year. And Betty White passing away on New Year's Eve didn't help with the mass confusion and chaos.
> 
> I'm in third place in mine. I'm in the lead on another game/group.



Psssst, go all in on Pele.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Psssst, go all in on Pele.



Got him on my list. Mongo McMichaels and pool player Jeanette "The Black Widow" Lee.  Plus the typical low hanging fruits of World's Oldest Person, World's Oldest Man, and Oldest Living American.

My favorite list I get is a player who lists high ranking Al Queda and ISIS members. He typically gets a point or two a year.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Wondering what the Hell a “gritter truck” is.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Wondering what the Hell a “gritter truck” is.


You don't have them in America?!? 

A gritter truck is a flatbed truck filled with sand or light gravel or salt. During had icy weather in the UK those trucks are driven along the motorways and main roads spilling the stuff as they go. The gravel stuff helps melt the snow and provides traction for tires on icy roads.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Wondering what the Hell a “gritter truck” is.





			https://www.unitedvehiclesolutions.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/s-l1600-6-2.jpg


----------



## Moon Child

Had an email informing me that I didn't make the shortlist!


----------



## VRanger

Looking out my window. There is a strange blue cast to the sky, and when outside earlier, I noticed a mysterious yellow glow to the east. I'm currently using Google to investigate what this may all be about.

(Yeah, it's been cloudy and rainy here for the last 2+ weeks).


----------



## Moon Child

VRanger said:


> Looking out my window. There is a strange blue cast to the sky, and when outside earlier, I noticed a mysterious yellow glow to the east. I'm currently using Google to investigate what this may all be about.
> 
> (Yeah, it's been cloudy and rainy here for the last 2+ weeks).



Get that all the time here. Something to do with the light through the atmosphere I think. It's kinda cool when it does that!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> https://www.unitedvehiclesolutions.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/07/s-l1600-6-2.jpg



So, a salt truck.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Had an email informing me that I didn't make the shortlist!



<bad joke font>
But you’re short.

<serious font>
< hugz >


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> So, a salt truck.


Sand truck. Not everywhere uses salt.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> So, a salt truck.


A what, now?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> A what, now?



Salt truck. Salts the roads in the winter, thaws the ice on the roads and corrodes the quarter panels on your expensive vehicle.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> <bad joke font>
> But you’re short.
> 
> <serious font>
> < hugz >



How dare you? _sniffs_ I'm vertically challenged! 

Lol!  not really, I'm 5ft 5!  

_hugs back_



That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Salt truck. Salts the roads in the winter, thaws the ice on the roads and corrodes the quarter panels on your expensive vehicle.



Oh!!  Yeah, same thing lol!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> How dare you? _sniffs_ I'm vertically challenged!
> 
> Lol!  not really, I'm 5ft 5!
> 
> _hugs back_
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!!  Yeah, same thing lol!


Well, I’m about 5-6, so there’s one thing we can almost see eye to eye about…


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Well, I’m about 5-6, so there’s one thing we can almost see eye to eye about…



Ha! You forget, darling, I 'm closer to your crown jewels, or a well placed elbow in the ribs!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Ha! You forget, darling, I 'm closer to your crown jewels, or a well placed elbow in the ribs!



You're not mad still that I wee-ed on your house plant, are you?


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> You're not mad still that I wee-ed on your house plant, are you?



My poor baby! Your pee murdered him!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> My poor baby! Your pee murdered him!


True story. I had a Venus Flytrap I named Spike. He was our station mascot back in the day. We always sat Spike either next to the soundboard or next to the transmitter. My roommate at the time decided to water Spike one day with Mountain Dew.   It killed Spike. But it became a long running inside "joke" (for lack of a better word) for almost a year. Then on one broadcast almost a year later, another DJ did an on-air skit where he allegedly had Spike exhumed and did an autopsy on him/it. He informed the listeners and us staff on the air that the Mountain Dew didn't kill Spike, but it was numerous amounts of drugs found in his system. 

I can't do the whole thing justice in this brief blurb about it, but at one point I was laughing so hard I had to step out of the room.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> True story. I had a Venus Flytrap I named Spike. He was our station mascot back in the day. We always sat Spike either next to the soundboard or next to the transmitter. My roommate at the time decided to water Spike one day with Mountain Dew.   It killed Spike. But it became a long running inside "joke" (for lack of a better word) for almost a year. Then on one broadcast almost a year later, another DJ did an on-air skit where he allegedly had Spike exhumed and did an autopsy on him/it. He informed the listeners and us staff on the air that the Mountain Dew didn't kill Spike, but it was numerous amounts of drugs found in his system.
> 
> I can't do the whole thing justice in this brief blurb about it, but at one point I was laughing so hard I had to step out of the room.



Awww, poor Spike lol!   plants really do only water!


----------



## ehbowen

Moon Child said:


> Awww, poor Spike lol!   plants really do only water!


But Brawndo's got what plants crave....

Edit To Add: From _Idiocracy__, _intended as cautionary satire in the vein of _1984._ But it seems as if some around us have seized upon it as a blueprint for future society...in the vein of _1984!_


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> True story. I had a Venus Flytrap I named Spike. He was our station mascot back in the day. We always sat Spike either next to the soundboard or next to the transmitter. My roommate at the time decided to water Spike one day with Mountain Dew.   It killed Spike. But it became a long running inside "joke" (for lack of a better word) for almost a year. Then on one broadcast almost a year later, another DJ did an on-air skit where he allegedly had Spike exhumed and did an autopsy on him/it. He informed the listeners and us staff on the air that the Mountain Dew didn't kill Spike, but it was numerous amounts of drugs found in his system.
> 
> I can't do the whole thing justice in this brief blurb about it, but at one point I was laughing so hard I had to step out of the room.


I water myself with MD all the time. Must have been the drugs.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I have a huge backlog of books I need to read. I took advantage of bookbub's offers and bought some interesting books. I am most interested in the detective mystery I bought. It has a lot of emotional scenes. The goal of writers no matter the genre seems to be to make us feel something emotionally for the characters. Since I updated the mac to Ventura it seems that my kindle for pc does not read back to me. I own a physical cable but my mother uses it as a cell phone charger... So I am working on reading it highlighting passages that could be backstories in the Stalin biography for example. He didn't have a happy childhood and I want to learn more about his life for writing purposes (story). I haven't been absent. Sometimes I sleep way too much. We (me and my parents) are waiting until it's January since I need to go to the sleep clinic again. I need to visit the sleep clinic. I do have sleep apnea. I am waiting until they have the money. Building a house is expensive. I don't think it's a weight issue since I have lost a lot of weight since I have been eating a Mediterranean diet.











THE DETECTIVE MARKHAM MYSTERIES eight gripping crime thrillers box set
CATHERINE MOLONEY


----------



## Sinister

I'm enjoying my depression.  I try to enjoy as much as possible, everything that I do.  Can't seem to write.

I'm considering something...phenomenal.  I think I'm going to commit 'Author Sepuku'  and just take every finished work I've EVER written and simply dump it on this site.  I'd consider it a donation in lieu of a lack of donations on my part.  It would be a free-for-all.  Anyone could strip the stories to the bare bone...may it give them cold-comfort.  I'd be more likely to do that than send them away for any sort of publication or monetary gain.  I realize I simply am not the type to do that.  I'd rather work in the Coal Mines of Kentucky for a meager pay in high-risk environment than attempt to profit off my scribblings.  As much as I try to summon up a little introspection and self-worth, I know it will never be up to the task of having my work placed against professional writers, no matter how it ranks.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I'm enjoying my depression.  I try to enjoy as much as possible, everything that I do.  Can't seem to write.
> 
> I'm considering something...phenomenal.  I think I'm going to commit 'Author Sepuku'  and just take every finished work I've EVER written and simply dump it on this site.  I'd consider it a donation in lieu of a lack of donations on my part.  It would be a free-for-all.  Anyone could strip the stories to the bare bone...may it give them cold-comfort.  I'd be more likely to do that than send them away for any sort of publication or monetary gain.  I realize I simply am not the type to do that.  I'd rather work in the Coal Mines of Kentucky for a meager pay in high-risk environment than attempt to profit off my scribblings.  As much as I try to summon up a little introspection and self-worth, I know it will never be up to the task of having my work placed against professional writers, no matter how it ranks.
> 
> -Sin



You know what is really therapeutic? The old stories you no longer want deleting them!  I've don't that three times now over the last eleven years and it really is an amazing feeling after, almost like you can finally breathe and a huge weight has been lifted.


----------



## Sinister

I don't know, I'd rather hold out the hope that someone somewhere might get some use out of the stories, than just banish them to the void.  I'm just conceited enough to dream that they aren't worthless, than to admit to myself that they actually are...  lol

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I don't know, I'd rather hold out the hope that someone somewhere might get some use out of the stories, than just banish them to the void.  I'm just conceited enough to dream that they aren't worthless, than to admit to myself that they actually are...  lol
> 
> -Sin


❤❤❤


----------



## Arsenex

My friend sent me this image of JBF when he visited the Czech Republic.


----------



## Sinister

Ask me about my giraffe.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Ask me about my giraffe.
> 
> -Sin


We don't wanna see your _giraffe_.


----------



## Parabola

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> We don't wanna see your _giraffe_.



"So that's what the kids are calling it nowadays?"


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Ask me about my giraffe.
> 
> -Sin



That's a new name for it!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Overdue dinner date with Wifey.
Just out in the car waiting 40 minutes for a table.


----------



## PiP

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Overdue dinner date with Wifey.
> Just out in the car waiting 40 minutes for a table.


I hope it's not too cold where you are. Can't you pre-book tables?


----------



## Moon Child

PiP said:


> I hope it's not too cold where you are. Can't you pre-book tables?



A man? Prebook a table?  Aw, darling, I love your hopefulness! Men never do stuff like that!


----------



## PiP

Moon Child said:


> A man? Prebook a table?  Aw, darling, I love your hopefulness! Men never do stuff like that!


... that's why I do it. LoL so it gets done.


----------



## Moon Child

PiP said:


> ... that's why I do it. LoL so it gets done.



Yea, my ex was the same lol


----------



## S J Ward

I'm not like that. for our anniversary (40th) this year, Julie asked me to book a table... The romance isn't dead, I thought! Anyway, Fedex just delivered it from Ikea the other day


----------



## Arsenex

S J Ward said:


> I'm not like that. for our anniversary (40th) this year, Julie asked me to book a table... The romance isn't dead, I thought! Anyway, Fedex just delivered it from Ikea the other day


Yeah. I was thinking, _Why would anyone level an uneven table with a book when you are out to eat? Just use a few folded paper napkins._ Book a table. Who carries a book everywhere with them?


----------



## Parabola

Just finished reading some of _Small Spaces_. Good stuff. YA/MG horror is a bit of a guilty pleasure, but Arden can have great descriptions, plot's decent and moves quickly enough, solid characterization. Along with those descriptions comes a generous helping of Halloween/small town atmosphere. If the quality holds, I'll be grabbing the second in the series.


----------



## ehbowen

At a National Space Society Christmas party. First one post-COVID; very low turnout. But a few friends showed up, and we're having fun. Played pool; first time I've handled a pool cue in about 30 years. Actually won two of two...pure luck!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PiP said:


> I hope it's not too cold where you are. Can't you pre-book tables?


Yes we can. We normally do.



Moon Child said:


> A man? Prebook a table?  Aw, darling, I love your hopefulness! Men never do stuff like that!



On the contrary, young lady, _I_ do. I didn’t this time because we thought we were going to an AMAZING locally owned steak house across town because Wifey got a nice dollar gift certificate from her boss. 
However, she couldn’t find it, so we ended up going to a mediocre franchise steak house instead because she found the gift certificates to there that I got from one of my bosses over the past decade or so.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> A man? Prebook a table?  Aw, darling, I love your hopefulness! Men never do stuff like that!



Hey, I want you to know I booked the venue for my own surprise 50th birthday dinner last year, thank you very much.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Yes we can. We normally do.
> 
> 
> 
> On the contrary, young lady, _I_ do. I didn’t this time because we thought we were going to an AMAZING locally owned steak house across town because Wifey got a nice dollar gift certificate from her boss.
> However, she couldn’t find it, so we ended up going to a mediocre franchise steak house instead because she found the gift certificates to there that I got from one of my bosses over the past decade or so.





That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Hey, I want you to know I booked the venue for my own surprise 50th birthday dinner last year, thank you very much.



 wifey has you well trained!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> wifey has you well trained!



Yeah, sure.


----------



## Moon Child

I'm listening to The Cinnamon Bear via youtube. It's a Christmas radio show from 1937


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> I'm listening to The Cinnamon Bear via youtube. It's a Christmas radio show from 1937



I’ve gotta Xmas show for you. I’ll message you deets when I can.
Edit: The one I’m producing.


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I’ve gotta Xmas show for you. I’ll message you deets when I can.



Okay! Thank you darling


----------



## PiP

My French family are staying with us for Christmas. They arrive on Thursday ... hopefully. I've just received a WhatsApp from my daughter. Grandson has a severe ear infection and they can't get hold of antibiotics. My Grandaughter has a stinking cold as does our daughter and my son-in-law has had a nasty stomach bug for the last four days ... It will be a miracle if they come. Fingers crossed. I need a miracle if anyone up above is listening.

Meanwhile, we are trying to stay germ-free in a self-imposed lockdown ... two of our friends have just arrived back from the UK. One with flu and the other a stinking head cold.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PiP said:


> I hope it's not too cold where you are. Can't you pre-book tables?



It's actually snowing, and was at the time, too.  Car was nice warm. New car, heated seats. I'm paying out the back end for the damn thing, but it's got heated seats.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I might sign up for a website that has multi-sensory lessons. It is a homeschooling program. It costs $50 a month, and I will try it. It teaches grammar and might be highly effective. They have approved it for people who are autistic. I am especially interested in their grammar lessons for people who have dyslexia.

Here is the web link:






​



www.time4learning.com

It's better than learning from a book or webinar. I think this is the better approach for people with learning style differences. Or it is for someone who needs to remember their grammar more easily. It's a challenge to learn from books. This is especially true for me because I learn differently since I have dyslexia and autism (I have been told I am autistic, and I think I have dyslexia).

Besides this, my little brother bought me something important for Christmas, which is a high-quality microphone (expensive and high end). With my oldest and little brother's help, I bought a 3-in-1 table mike microphone from Speechware. That way, I can revise my stories by dictating back my manuscript. I have never been fully satisfied since I need to ask for people to detect my mistakes for me. I especially dislike when I mess up the syntax of my sentences. However, my thoughts are more organized than in the previous year, since I know how to structure a paragraph.

I will get the microphone he bought on January the 12th of 2023. (He is currently living in Germany) He will be visiting me by traveling back to where I live. (a different country)

The above homeschool program could help those who need assessment. If I get some of the grammar exercises wrong, I could ask for help on the forums (English and grammar section).


----------



## ehbowen

I just got home from watching #6 niece in a National Youth Theater production of "Elf: The Musical." Great show.


----------



## VRanger

Getting a head start on double-checking a reconciliation for all my business billing and paid invoices for 2022. Been at it most of the afternoon and evening. Accounting ... Fun, fun, fun. On the other hand, I may have found $1000 I'm due and was taking on faith, which makes it worth spending the time.


----------



## Sinister

I am confessing.  Here's my confession:  For the last eight years of my life, my catchphrase has literally been "What's the worst that could happen?"

Yes, I am sorry.  No, I will not disclose my location.  And yes, this catchphrase is currently under review.  I thought it was kind of funny until being struck or cussed at every time I repeated it out loud or typed it before witnesses for the last two years.  I will be taking no questions and I declaim any and all responsibility for all deaths, tragedies, natural disasters, plagues, terroristic activity and accidents.

For the record, it's still kind of funny.

-Sin


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am taking a brief break from writing, but maybe I can read on the forum instead and books likewise. My left leg has inflammation after having fallen asleep in an awkward position I didn't foresee. As a result, when I sit I feel pain. Also, when I stand up I feel pain, and when I go to sleep likewise. But I have a cousin in the family who treats these sorts of health ailments. They prescribed me a cream to put on. It is the inflammation of the left leg's muscle behind the knee that causes pain. I don't have to go to the doctor. I am also supposed to do these small stretching exercises. In two days, I am off to go to Grandma's house. With the medicine prescribed, I am still going to the Christmas party at her house.


----------



## VRanger

Sinister said:


> I am confessing.  Here's my confession:  For the last eight years of my life, my catchphrase has literally been "What's the worst that could happen?"
> 
> Yes, I am sorry.  No, I will not disclose my location.  And yes, this catchphrase is currently under review.  I thought it was kind of funny until being struck or cussed at every time I repeated it out loud or typed it before witnesses for the last two years.  I will be taking no questions and I declaim any and all responsibility for all deaths, tragedies, natural disasters, plagues, terroristic activity and accidents.
> 
> For the record, it's still kind of funny.
> 
> -Sin


That's close to my plotting strategy, but my question is, "What could go wrong now?"


----------



## Sinister

VRanger said:


> That's close to my plotting strategy, but my question is, "What could go wrong now?"


Great...now you've just made it spooky.  Now I can't say it out loud cause I feel like some evil force/author is listening to me every time I've say it and taking it literally or as advice/criticism.

-Sin


----------



## Louanne Learning

Enjoying a tequila and bubly and trying to think of story ideas.


----------



## Moon Child

Louanne Learning said:


> Enjoying a tequila and bubly and trying to think of story ideas.



Well if it helps here's an idea I saved from the game Covet fashion. You're welcome to use it if you wish


----------



## Arsenex

Sounds like Santa outside. He rides a firetruck, flashing lights and blaring its siren, through our neighborhood every year a few days before Christmas. The firemen throw out candy to anyone who comes out on their driveway.


----------



## Moon Child

Arsenex said:


> Sounds like Santa outside. He rides a firetruck, flashing lights and blaring its siren, through our neighborhood every year a few days before Christmas. The firemen throw out candy to anyone who comes out on their driveway.



I'm 36 with no kids,  but I'd be on the driveway every year!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> I'm 36 with no kids,  but I'd be on the driveway every year!


51 no kids. I'd probably be across the street or next door to you.. in the driveway every year.


----------



## Arsenex

Moon Child said:


> I'm 36 with no kids,  but I'd be on the driveway every year!


I took the pooch out to watch Santa go by. He didn't know what to think of it. Next year though, he'll be all excited when he hears the siren coming.

A few years from now and he'll be like, "Aw. That jackass coming through here again? You aren't gonna drag me out there, are you? It's embarrassing."
I'll reply, "It's dark. They don't know who you are."
He'll cough. "Excuse me. They know we live here. What threat am I going to be to the postman if word gets out that I still believe in Santa?"
 I'll shake my head. "You'll figure out something, I'm sure."
He'll lower his head with a sigh. "Let's go get this over with."
I'll collect my due candy.


----------



## Dante77

meditating, wondering what the requirement is to post a thread on the tavern, listening to this asmr, wondering how long it'll take me to get masters in LoR, currently diamond 2 but I've been going win-lose-win-lose, etc.,


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just woke up. Fed the Nit (cat), first cup on coffee down, ate a big dutch apple pastry neighbor made for breakfast, and now trying to muster the will power to brave the 15 yard walk out to the garage in sub-zero (F) temps with 50 mph winds to turn the webcast back on. Sometime between now and midnight the server in the UK went off-line.

A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

It’s worse than I suspected. Isn’t it always?!? Order of segments got messed up, too. Quick math and rearranging and I think I’ve got everything sorted out, but I had to remove four hours of programming to get back on track.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

No longer doing the webcast. Can’t keep connected.


----------



## Moon Child

Resting up. Had a fall last night (yes, I am physically disabled) and couldn't get up awhile. Finally did aroand 1am after 3 hours on a cold concrete floor.  Ambulances were on strike so had to get myself up. So, if I don't respond to anyone awhile don't take it personal. I'm just having to heal and adapt more.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Resting up. Had a fall last night (yes, I am physically disabled) and couldn't get up awhile. Finally did aroand 1am after 3 hours on a cold concrete floor.  Ambulances were on strike so had to get myself up. So, if I don't respond to anyone awhile don't take it personal. I'm just having to heal and adapt more.



Heal, young lady.


----------



## VRanger

Woke up today to frozen pipes, and I suspect at the spot where we repaired a cracked pipe in August. It's probably just not covered well enough at the repair. So my contractor friend John is coming over shortly with a torpedo heater to point at it, then I'll make sure it's well enough insulated this time.

With regard to our members in northern climes with even lower temperatures, we haven't been over freezing here for going on the fourth day, and yesterday it never got about 20 F. Last night it was 11 and still dropping the last time we took the dogs out.  That's as cold as I can ever remember it being in our neck of the woods. Actually colder.

About twenty years ago we had a stretch in January where it was below freezing for eleven straight days. The pool froze to a depth of almost two feet. We could have skated on it. We always have a stock of soft drink cartons in our garage, and I mentioned to a friend I needed to go out and put some drinks in the garage fridge to warm them up.

Back to today. I just got through unraveling a drop cord from my shop to run from the outlet on the front porch around to the side where the water supply comes into the house. It's not as easy as you think it would be to straighten out a drop cord that's been in 20 degrees for more than 36 hours, either. LOL


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

VRanger said:


> Woke up today to frozen pipes, and I suspect at the spot where we repaired a cracked pipe in August. It's probably just not covered well enough at the repair. So my contractor friend John is coming over shortly with a torpedo heater to point at it, then I'll make sure it's well enough insulated this time.



In the 90's, I resided in a couple of places where pipe insulation was a... well... er... a pipe dream. I got in the habit real fast of keeping a faucet running in either a bathroom or kitchen just enough to keep water running so it wasn't sitting long enough to freeze. I still do that here if temps run below -5. 

A.C.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

In other news, it's warmed up to _*both*_ degrees above zero...

You know, degree one and degree two.


----------



## VRanger

In reference to above, my friend left to go get the heater from a job site, and decided his transmissions sounded funky. He stopped at a nearby (to him) parts store, put more fluid in his transmission, cranked up, and then it wouldn't move in Reverse. He called me and I recommended he call AAA. So I took the small space heater I use to keep the garage warm for the cats and ran a drop cord from the front porch outlet to the water supply line and pointed the heater at the new valve we put in, since that's the narrowest point in the line. I had sparse hope for success but it was the best I could do in the moment.

An hour later John called to let me know he was STILL waiting on AAA to show up. I drove to his location (across town, but it's a small town) with the idea that after AAA towed his truck, we'd go get the heater and then I'd take him home. At 3:30 AAA still hadn't gotten there, but Betty called and the space heater worked. Water flowing from the faucet I opened so we'd know when/if it began to flow again. So John called AAA back and told them to put instructions on his ticket for the driver to call when on the way so John could come back to meet him, and I took John home.

On the way he got a text from AAA that the driver was scheduled in ANOTHER 90 minutes. He'd already waited in his truck for 3 hours and me with him for 2 hours.

On the way home I stopped at the grocery store I had to pass anyway on that side of town. Want to talk about a trauma? Try shopping in a foreign store! NOTHING was in the right place. I had to hunt for almost everything on the list, which I had Betty text me since I knew I'd be passing a store. Finally back home, not done yet. I moved the heater back to the garage for the cats, then put away the groceries. Next, down to the shop, cut 18 inches off a roll of fiberglass wall insulation, and wrapped the supply pipe with it until we can put a proper box around that valve. Leaving a trickle running in the laundry room until we get back above freezing. 

Luckily my shop is like a mini hardware store. Very seldom do I need something in a pinch and can't find SOMETHING in the shop to at least make do, if not complete the job the right way.

Not at _all _how I planned to spend my day on Christmas Eve. LOL


----------



## Moon Child

I watched The Star and got my usual tears at the end, then watched Muppets Christmas Carol. Early night though after those. I usually would watch Its a wonderful life on Christmas Eve too, but wasn't up to it! I'm seeing it tomorrow after National Lampoons Christmas Vacation.


----------



## VRanger

Moon Child said:


> I watched The Star and got my usual tears at the end, then watched Muppets Christmas Carol. Early night though after those. I usually would watch Its a wonderful life on Christmas Eve too, but wasn't up to it! I'm seeing it tomorrow after National Lampoons Christmas Vacation.


We'll do White Christmas tonight (Holiday Inn last night). It's a Wonderful Life and A Christmas Story tomorrow.


----------



## Sinister

I am celebrating with Brandy.  I am completely alone.  The greywater line has backed into my bathtub because the line is blocked(Not frozen, trust me).  The bathroom is full of fetid brown liquid and a delightful smell.  It'll be a while before I can wash anything or bathe in this house.  There's snow everywhere and it's nearly -4 outside.  The closest I came to Christmas this year were two visits from my father.  My chihuahua has kennel cough.

Honestly?  I'm in a pretty good mood.  Seriously.  It's really only when everything is going my way that I get nervous.  lol  I feel pretty cozy.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> I am celebrating with Brandy.  I am completely alone.  The greywater line has backed into my bathtub because the line is blocked(Not frozen, trust me).  The bathroom is full of fetid brown liquid and a delightful smell.  It'll be a while before I can wash anything or bathe in this house.  There's snow everywhere and it's nearly -4 outside.  The closest I came to Christmas this year were two visits from my father.  My chihuahua has kennel cough.
> 
> Honestly?  I'm in a pretty good mood.  Seriously.  It's really only when everything is going my way that I get nervous.  lol  I feel pretty cozy.
> 
> -Sin



I'm alone too for Christmas, again. You get to watch what you want etc and no need to be polite!


----------



## Sinister

Winter is supposed to be rough.  Besides, my family has the superpower of almighty spite.  Whenever life decides that I should be sad, miserable, or in pain you will pretty much always see me whistling and grinning.  Dunno if that makes me unstable or crazy?  But I'm pretty impervious to bad luck.  Usually, it's only other people who can hurt me.

-Sin


----------



## VRanger

Moon Child said:


> I'm alone too for Christmas, again. You get to watch what you want etc and no need to be polite!


You've both got all of us.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Moon Child




----------



## indianroads

About to start in on Chapter 2 of Tempest.


----------



## ehbowen

Just been tending to my susceptible plants. I'm not much of a gardener, but I had a trio of Satsuma (citrus) seedlings which I wanted to keep alive. I had them covered, but that north wind was very, very cold. Looks like they took some damage but I won't be able to assess how much for a good while. I watered them...then I read that you shouldn't overly water citrus after a freeze; it encourages the plants to bud out while they may still be susceptible to a subsequent freeze. Oh well.

I also had a potted Aloe Vera which I took indoors for the duration of the nastiness. I took the time to re-pot it (for the first time in 6 years...). Actually I used the same pot, but I added a layer of river rock in the bottom and used some fresh potting soil, then gave it a double dose of succulent plant food and some water. Set it in a sunny location and I think it'll be okay.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Officially selling the Honda in a half hour. I need the money and I can’t upkeep it anymore. It’s rusting apart, and that’s why I bought the pregnant roller skate. 
Just put half a tank in it. It’s been a damn loyal car. I’ve had it for 17 years. I feel like I’m losing a close friend.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Wifey just threw out some critter feed and filled the sunflower feeders. 
We have 14 cardinals and a pair of northern flickers right now.
Hashtag: Happy Birdwatching Forklift Driver


----------



## Sinister

I'm eating a bowl of cranberry relish, drinking a bourbon flip, occasionally smoking my pipeful of Turkish Latakia and playing "Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night."
My plumbing is still a wreck and I'm about four inches deeper in snow.  But I'm in a cheerful mood.  Don't have me as a friend in a crisis, I'll be too cheerful and at home.

-Sin


----------



## Moon Child

Sinister said:


> Don't have me as a friend in a crisis, I'll be too cheerful and at home.
> 
> -Sin



I was just thinking you'd be perfect in a crisis!


----------



## Louanne Learning

Just had a bowl of my homemade soup. Now reading *An Immense World*, by Ed Yong, all about the different sensory systems in animals.

Recommended to me by Obama! - it was on his favourite books of 2022 list

Did you know our sight receptors are modified smell receptors? kinda like we are smelling light.


----------



## Arsenex

Louanne Learning said:


> Just had a bowl of my homemade soup. Now reading *An Immense World*, by Ed Yong, all about the different sensory systems in animals.
> 
> Recommended to me by Obama! - it was on his favourite books of 2022 list
> 
> Did you know our sight receptors are modified smell receptors? kinda like we are smelling light.


Is that why so much of what I see on TV stinks?


----------



## indianroads

Louanne Learning said:


> Just had a bowl of my homemade soup. Now reading *An Immense World*, by Ed Yong, all about the different sensory systems in animals.
> 
> Recommended to me by Obama! - it was on his favourite books of 2022 list
> 
> Did you know our sight receptors are modified smell receptors? kinda like we are smelling light.


Is that why women wrinkle their noses when they see me?


----------



## indianroads

Arsenex said:


> Is that why so much of what I see on TV stinks?


I agree it's terrible - but maybe ... hopefully ... optimistically there is an upside, there are a lot of good BOOKS out there they can read.


----------



## sigmadog

Someone told me today was Boxing Day, so I slugged my wife. Am I doing it right?


----------



## Arsenex

sigmadog said:


> Someone told me today was Boxing Day, so I slugged my wife. Am I doing it right?


Nooo! It's box her ears. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Moon Child

Arsenex said:


> Nooo! It's box her ears. What's wrong with you?


You're both wrong!! You're supposed to put the hubby in a box with ribbon around it, then open it and hubby do everything you want without a single complaint!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> You're both wrong!! You're supposed to put the hubby in a box with ribbon around it, then open it and hubby do everything you want without a single complaint!


You silly Brits with your silly traditions…


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> You silly Brits with your silly traditions…



Oh you Americans can talk, you've plenty of silly traditions!  

Actually, one that I've never figured out.. Why on earth do you put hamburgers on a Christmas tree?!!


----------



## S J Ward

Moon Child said:


> You're both wrong!! You're supposed to put the hubby in a box with ribbon around it, then open it and hubby do everything you want without a single complaint!


I think you'll find that's not what happens for Boxing Day. The English idea, is that the bosses have to buy their employees a present that is delivered on the 26th. Now as we all know... Women consider themselves to be the bosses, especially in their own home... So!
Unless you want to go slaughtering wrens, as they used to do in Ireland... Where's my present? I demand a present! I need a present! Oh, look, a wren!


----------



## sigmadog

Moon Child said:


> You're both wrong!! You're supposed to put the hubby in a box with ribbon around it, then open it and hubby do everything you want without a single complaint!


I'm cool with everything except the "no complaining" part. It goes against my nature.


----------



## sigmadog

S J Ward said:


> I think you'll find that's not what happens for Boxing Day. The English idea, is that the bosses have to buy their employees a present that is delivered on the 26th. Now as we all know... Women consider themselves to be the bosses, especially in their own home... So!
> Unless you want to go slaughtering wrens, as they used to do in Ireland... Where's my present? I demand a present! I need a present! Oh, look, a wren!


History!


----------



## sigmadog

Moon Child said:


> Oh you Americans can talk, you've plenty of silly traditions!
> 
> Actually, one that I've never figured out.. Why on earth do you put hamburgers on a Christmas tree?!!


We like hamburgers.

Now perhaps it's time to have a frank talk with our British friends about spotted dick (the food, not the medical condition).


----------



## Moon Child

S J Ward said:


> I think you'll find that's not what happens for Boxing Day. The English idea, is that the bosses have to buy their employees a present that is delivered on the 26th. Now as we all know... Women consider themselves to be the bosses, especially in their own home... So!
> Unless you want to go slaughtering wrens, as they used to do in Ireland... Where's my present? I demand a present! I need a present! Oh, look, a wren!



I'm British, I know the history. 

It's actually from when there were huge houses with employees living in houses in the grounds. After Christmas at the big house was done the left over stuff was boxed up and delivered to the employees instead. 

I was just being silly and joking is all!


----------



## Moon Child

sigmadog said:


> We like hamburgers.
> 
> Now perhaps it's time to have a frank talk with our British friends about spotted dick (the food, not the medical condition).



Ha! The food is the best!!  serve it with not custard!!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Oh you Americans can talk, you've plenty of silly traditions!
> 
> Actually, one that I've never figured out.. Why on earth do you put hamburgers on a Christmas tree?!!



*WAIT! WHAT?!?!*

_*Hamburgers on a Xmas tree?*_  In my 51 years on the dustbin and 49 of those in the cold regions of the western hemisphere, I have never ever heard of that one.


----------



## S J Ward

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> *WAIT! WHAT?!?!*
> 
> _*Hamburgers on a Xmas tree?*_  In my 51 years on the dustbin and 49 of those in the cold regions of the western hemisphere, I have never ever heard of that one.


It all happens on your sixtieth birthday.The president sends you a permission form to join the elite where, as long as you're careful who you tell, on Cristmas eve you are allowed to buy a huge hamburger from one of the many sanctioned outlets in the US. Where once you placed a star or an angel atop the tree, you now have permission to place the hamburger there instead. It's a sign of maturity and the American way...

EDIT... ignore that, i didn't realize you were only in your fifties... It doesn't happen Ok? Wink wink, say no more.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

S J Ward said:


> It all happens on your sixtieth birthday.The president sends you a permission form to join the elite where... It's a sign of maturity and the American way...



Well, now, there's the problem. I was never part of the elite, and I'm certainly far from mature. 

Damn those elitist and their elitist elitish elitisms.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> Ha! The food is the best!!  serve it with not custard!!



There's a bad joke in here. A really, really, really, bad joke.

A.C.


----------



## S J Ward

Ancient British tradition at Christmas. Just laying some fresh sheets of tripe under the Cristmas tree... Looks so like snow, and cushions the pressies like a carpet leading up to the big day. But after a few days it starts to yellow and smells a bit, so needs replacing. The old tripe doesn't go to waste, we box it up and send it to our staff!


----------



## Moon Child

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> *WAIT! WHAT?!?!*
> 
> _*Hamburgers on a Xmas tree?*_  In my 51 years on the dustbin and 49 of those in the cold regions of the western hemisphere, I have never ever heard of that one.



  like this one!  https://www.bronners.com/hamburger-glass-ornament


----------



## indianroads

Moon Child said:


> Ha! The food is the best!!  serve it with not custard!!


I like Culver’s butter burgers, with fries, and a chocolate custard shake with strawberries.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

indianroads said:


> I like Culver’s butter burgers, with fries, and a chocolate custard shake with strawberries.


Of all the franchise food places, I rank their burgers slightly below Steak N Shake on the vittles scale. I could eat there more often if it wasn't across town and at one of the worst intersections in the county.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Moon Child said:


> like this one!  https://www.bronners.com/hamburger-glass-ornament



Dear Jeebuz, it's another edition of The Best Of Human Debris....


----------



## indianroads

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Of all the franchise food places, I rank their burgers slightly below Steak N Shake on the vittles scale. I could eat there more often if it wasn't across town and at one of the worst intersections in the county.


I take pride in my low station in life. I like Steak N Shake, and Freddies too. 
I do draw the line at McDonnalds though.
Snooty-Poo food is not for me. I’m a hillbilly and don’t go for fancy pants stuff.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

indianroads said:


> I take pride in my low station in life. I like Steak N Shake, and Freddies too.
> I do draw the line at McDonnalds though.
> Snooty-Poo food is not for me. I’m a hillbilly and don’t go for fancy pants stuff.



Not familiar with Freddies. Must be a west-of-the-Wississippi sorta thing. You know, regional-ism. Kinda like how the east coast and most of the midwest not surrounded by fresh water seas has Yuengling beer, and the rest of us have to suffer. Or the south has Krystals, and the plains has Casey's. 
And Michigan has the last surviving Hot N Now.... Only ten blocks or so from the Indiana border, by the way.


----------



## sigmadog

S J Ward said:


> It's a sign of maturity and the American way...


And because placing a 4x4 diesel with dual exhaust pipes on the Christmas tree is impractical.

Personally, I go with bullets on the tree and a Colt 1911 with walnut grips on top. It's a real conversation starter.


----------



## S J Ward

sigmadog said:


> And because placing a 4x4 diesel with dual exhaust pipes on the Christmas tree is impractical.
> 
> Personally, I go with bullets on the tree and a Colt 1911 with walnut grips on top. It's a real conversation starter.


and stopper!


----------



## sigmadog

Moon Child said:


> Ha! The food is the best!!  serve it with not custard!!


Slogan: " Try not custard! It's the Un-Custard!"


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

indianroads said:


> I like Culver’s butter burgers, with fries, and a chocolate custard shake with strawberries.



But for my money, for whatever it's worth, you can NEVER EVER beat a burger from some small town bar/pub. There's a small settlement in the northern part up the lower peninsula called Johannesburg. Locals call it Joburg. There's a bar downtown on the corner of the two main streets. I can't recall the name of the place off the top of me noggin', however when you're up north in the winter, and you're hittin' the trails on your snowmobiles and four-wheelers, and you want vittles and you want high quality vittles, you head to Joburg, and you have a _Joburger_. The place is so busy from snowmobilers that they intentionally don't plow the parking lot.


----------



## sigmadog

S J Ward said:


> and stopper!


That too!


----------



## sigmadog

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> But for my money, for whatever it's worth, you can NEVER EVER beat a burger from some small town bar/pub. There's a small settlement in the northern part up the lower peninsula called Johannesburg. Locals call it Joburg. There's a bar downtown on the corner of the two main streets. I can't recall the name of the place off the top of me noggin', however when you're up north in the winter, and you're hittin' the trails on your snowmobiles and four-wheelers, and you want vittles and you want high quality vittles, you head to Joburg, and you have a _Joburger_. The place is so busy from snowmobilers that they intentionally don't plow the parking lot.


I can vouch for out of the way bars and pubs. Some of the best burgers are found there. A friend who worked for the Forest Service (now retired) knows all the best places in North Idaho for burgers. Tip: If the place is full of loggers and lumberjacks, you know the burgers are gonna be good.

Which reminds me…


----------



## indianroads

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Not familiar with Freddies. Must be a west-of-the-Wississippi sorta thing. You know, regional-ism. Kinda like how the east coast and most of the midwest not surrounded by fresh water seas has Yuengling beer, and the rest of us have to suffer. Or the south has Krystals, and the plains has Casey's.
> And Michigan has the last surviving Hot N Now.... Only ten blocks or so from the Indiana border, by the way.


I used to drink Olympia and Coors with a Jack Daniels chaser... don't hate me.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> But for my money, for whatever it's worth, you can NEVER EVER beat a burger from some small town bar/pub. There's a small settlement in the northern part up the lower peninsula called Johannesburg. Locals call it Joburg. There's a bar downtown on the corner of the two main streets. I can't recall the name of the place off the top of me noggin', however when you're up north in the winter, and you're hittin' the trails on your snowmobiles and four-wheelers, and you want vittles and you want high quality vittles, you head to Joburg, and you have a _Joburger_. The place is so busy from snowmobilers that they intentionally don't plow the parking lot.


I stopped at a mom & pop in Huntsville, AL once and had the burger. Bit down on something halfway through and stopped to pull it from my mouth. Was a piece of buckshot. Guess that one never made it to rendering at the slaughterhouse. Grandma probably took it down in the pasture with the old double barrel before they chopped it up in the barn.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> I stopped at a mom & pop in Huntsville, AL once and had the burger. Bit down on something halfway through and stopped to pull it from my mouth. Was a piece of buckshot. Guess that one never made it to rendering at the slaughterhouse. Grandma probably took it down in the pasture with the old double barrel before they chopped it up in the barn.



A guy at work had that happen to him a few years back with a venison burger from a doe he dropped.... with his bow. He's guessing he got someone else's deer.  I made a mental note to never take mine to that place for processing.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> A guy at work had that happen to him a few years back with a venison burger from a doe he dropped.... with his bow. He's guessing he got someone else's deer.  I made a mental note to never take mine to that place for processing.


The more troubling part was the thought of it being pure beef or did it have mixed-in road kill.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> The more troubling part was the thought of it being pure beef or did it have mixed-in road kill.



Oh, you didn't order rice?


----------



## Moon Child

I'm sorry I asked the question now!  And thankful I don't eat meat!


----------



## ehbowen

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> But for my money, for whatever it's worth, you can NEVER EVER beat a burger from some small town bar/pub. There's a small settlement in the northern part up the lower peninsula called Johannesburg. Locals call it Joburg. There's a bar downtown on the corner of the two main streets. I can't recall the name of the place off the top of me noggin', however when you're up north in the winter, and you're hittin' the trails on your snowmobiles and four-wheelers, and you want vittles and you want high quality vittles, you head to Joburg, and you have a _Joburger_. The place is so busy from snowmobilers that they intentionally don't plow the parking lot.


If you're ever in Houston, in the Hobby Airport area (with wheels...it's too far to walk!), around lunchtime Mon-Sat, you'd be hard-pressed to beat a little independent place called "Shuttle Burger" on Almeda-Genoa near the intersection of Monroe Rd. They'll make it just about any way you want it. I normally have the Swiss burger with mushrooms, lettuce, and mustard, but a local favorite is the "Shuttle Burger"...hamburger with a ring of grilled pineapple, plus lettuce, tomato, onion, and mustard/sauce of your choice. Recommended.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> If you're ever in Houston, in the Hobby Airport area (with wheels...it's too far to walk!), around lunchtime Mon-Sat, you'd be hard-pressed to beat a little independent place called "Shuttle Burger" on Almeda-Genoa near the intersection of Monroe Rd. They'll make it just about any way you want it. I normally have the Swiss burger with mushrooms, lettuce, and mustard, but a local favorite is the "Shuttle Burger"...hamburger with a ring of grilled pineapple, plus lettuce, tomato, onion, and mustard/sauce of your choice. Recommended.


Up in Paradise, near Whitefish Point in the UP, there's a bar... I cannot remember the name of it for the life of me, and Google Earth & Maps wasn't any help... anyways, they served a burger that literally has a slice of grilled ham on it. So you have the hamburger patty, melted cheese, and a slab a grilled ham on top of the cheese. It was amazing. I'd never heard of such a thing before. 
In the book series, I plan to write in a small down dive pub out in the middle of B.F. Nebraska that serves a burger like that.


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Or the south has Krystals, and the plains has Casey's.


What’s Krystals?


----------



## Sinister

JBF said:


> What’s Krystals?


A cry for help and a mistake.

The discerning burger aficionado knows that In-And-Out, Freddies and Culver's are the grand locations.  Backyard Burgers are just an honorable mention.

-Sin


----------



## JBF

Sinister said:


> A cry for help and a mistake.
> 
> The discerning burger aficionado knows that In-And-Out, Freddies and Culver's are the grand locations.  Backyard Burgers are just an honorable mention.
> 
> -Sin


List is sadly deficient on Whataburger.


----------



## Sinister

JBF said:


> List is sadly deficient on Whataburger.


Too much mustard.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

In this rarefied company I hesitate to admit that I ate a McDonald's Double Cheeseburger as a late lunch this afternoon. Hey, it was on the way and cheap!


----------



## Sinister

I like McDonald's...  The truth is, prolly cause I was raised on it.  I hate to be a conditional elitist...  But always have some cheap options and some expensive options to love.  That way, no matter how your fortunes treat you, you can always afford a tasty burger.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> In this rarefied company I hesitate to admit that I ate a McDonald's Double Cheeseburger as a late lunch this afternoon. Hey, it was on the way and cheap!



If it makes you feel any better, I did, too. Only because it was the only place nearby on the way home from that part of town. Actually, I was on the road your characters are going to walk down to get to the portal to Hell in your book. The McD's wasn't on that one, but a mile from it.


----------



## sigmadog

My favorite burger joint is Boomer's, only about 5 miles from my doorstep (since I'm rural, that's pretty darn close). Here's one I had a few weeks ago: Standard 1/2 lb. cheeseburger with the usual stuff, lettuce, tomato, onion slice, and bacon; glorious bacon! I had them add a fried egg on it because "Let's do the whole damn farm!"

And, no, I don't normally take photos of my meals, but I joined a group called, "My, That's a Tasty Burger!" and the cost of admission was a burger pic.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

I
Am
In
Love


----------



## Sinister

A common house spider has set up home in my iron chandelier in my dining room.  I've named her Charlotte.  Her redecorations have made my light fixture look very...idk, Addam's family-esque.  Honestly don't mind it.  lol.

I've been given ultimatums by my Mother who came by for a visit.  She is a self-confessed arachnophobe.  =/  I'm thinking of having her relocated.  Poor lady.  I liked my Mother, too.

-Sin


----------



## indianroads

Sinister said:


> I like McDonald's...  The truth is, prolly cause I was raised on it.  I hate to be a conditional elitist...  But always have some cheap options and some expensive options to love.  That way, no matter how your fortunes treat you, you can always afford a tasty burger.
> 
> -Sin


Mickey D’s is ok in a pinch, they’re ubiquitous, on every corner. IMO, Jack in the Box and Carls Junior are better.


----------



## Sinister

indianroads said:


> Mickey D’s is ok in a pinch, they’re ubiquitous, on every corner. IMO, Jack in the Box and Carls Junior are better.


I don't get Jack in the Box out here, but the one Hardees that is here...I'm unimpressed.  They're not bad.  But they're just okay.  Don't know how much Carls Junior and Hardees differ other than the name.  They're "supposed" to be the same franchise.  _shrugs_ 

And while, my University days really introduced me to the utility of a burger that can be bought with quarters and dimes...  McD, aside, another guilty pleasure is just a BK Original Chicken Sandwich.  Have to fork over actual greenbacks instead of couch change, though.

-Sin


----------



## ehbowen

Sinister said:


> I don't get Jack in the Box out here, but the one Hardees that is here...I'm unimpressed.  They're not bad.  But they're just okay.  Don't know how much Carls Junior and Hardees differ other than the name.  They're "supposed" to be the same franchise.  _shrugs_
> 
> And while, my University days really introduced me to the utility of a burger that can be bought with quarters and dimes...  McD, aside, another guilty pleasure is just a BK Original Chicken Sandwich.  Have to fork over actual greenbacks instead of couch change, though.
> 
> -Sin


Have many Jack In Box and a couple Carl's out here. I like Jack for their variety...buttery Jack, Ultimate Cheeseburger, Teriyaki Chicken Bowl. At Carl's my go-to since the 1980s has been the Western Bacon Cheeseburger.


----------



## Joker

Just rename this the Burger Thread already you damn yanks


----------



## Arsenex

I'm just waiting for someone to come out with the super-concentrate ultra-slow digesting paste that I only have to eat once per week. Except donuts. Gotta eat donuts like they are.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> I'm just waiting for someone to come out with the super-concentrate ultra-slow digesting paste that I only have to eat once per week. Except donuts. Gotta eat donuts like they are.





Joker said:


> Just rename this the Burger Thread already you damn yanks



Nope, now it's _*The Donut Thread*_. Deal with it.


----------



## Arsenex

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Nope, now it's _*The Donut Thread*_. Deal with it.


Chocolate glazed and rolled in coconut.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> Chocolate glazed and rolled in coconut.



We have a bakery here called Hinkley’s. It’s been around since the jazz-age. Place makes incredible donuts. They win state-wide polls every year for them. Place opens 5:15 in the morning. You can bet that there’s a line at five waiting to get in regardless of the weather. Absolutely love their cream-filled long johns. The cream is rich and heavy. Their jelly-filled donuts are huge.


----------



## sigmadog

Apple Fritters as big as my head.


----------



## The Green Shield




----------



## Sinister

I've got January tickets to the Schermerhorn Symphony hall in Nashville.  I do love that place.  This will be my sixth visit there, I believe.  I keep getting them as Birthday presents.  They just happen to be the best presents I can get.(Put it this way, they vanquish even wintery Agoraphobia)  Distant Worlds is going to be there.  The Nashville Philharmonic is a treasure.  Last time it was in the middle of a damn Blizzard with subzero temps, though.  Let's hope it's warmer.  If not, I've been teased with the promise of Hot Pots.

Susan Calloway will be there...  Mwah!  What a voice!

This one time I went for back-to-back symphonies, culminating in Antonin Dvorak's New World Symphony...  It was...perfect.


Sorry...  My sister knows me so well.  If you're just now joining my sad Soap Opera of a life, let me clue you in...  I sort of have an obsession with music.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Wifey decided today I'm going to replace air filter on furnace. Fine. I grab nap, and then we go down to buy new filter. Take the old filter out...
....there's a petrified bat on it. Poor fellah.


----------



## Sinister

Sorry to hear it.  I've got the little darlings a box in my Maple tree.  The things are better than a mosquito vacuum and my sister has such a soft spot for them.  She even wanted to go to work at a zoological preserve for bats.  Always used to joke she had bats in her belfry.  Girl was wooly for Chiropterans.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

We get bats in the house all the time. Normally it's not much of a stretch to get them out. Wifey and I have it down to a science now. Open the outside doors, and then open and close a few others to 'make the house smaller' in hopes it helps them find their way outside. I've grown to love bats for their mosquito eating benefits. 
Not the first time one's ended up with an unfortunate in here. A few years back, I did a load of laundry not knowing there was one hanging out inside the washing machine....


----------



## Sinister

Wow, you are popular with the little things, aren't you?  
Live near some big and maybe old trees, do you?  Or potentially water?  Either way, they are a blessing in the summertime.  But even if you hate em, bats are better than Malaria.  lol

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Wow, you are popular with the little things, aren't you?
> Live near some big and maybe old trees, do you?  Or potentially water?  Either way, they are a blessing in the summertime.  But even if you hate em, bats are better than Malaria.  lol
> 
> -Sin



We're near swap and forests despite the fact we live within the city limits. Hence why we get a slew of wildlife which we enjoy watching all year around.


----------



## Joker

Could be worse. I found a bunch of dead roach parts in an Xbox I found


----------



## Joker

Also, I feel obligated to post this.


----------



## Arsenex

Joker said:


> Could be worse. I found a bunch of dead roach parts in an Xbox I found


Worse like a dead mole or squirrel in the pool?


----------



## Tom Kaiser

Ma'am said:


> I mean right now. What are you doing? :smile2:


Doing my 3rd inhaler this morning. Need to finish up so I can work on my story due at 10am today.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Waiting for a phone call from the guy coming to give me a quote for a stairlift.


----------



## PiP

Chewing on a wasp... The people who recently bought the villa opposite us are adding a first floor illegally which will not only block some witner sun (newly fitted solar panels) but will directly overlook our pool and living space. When I asked the builders to see the building licence they said the boss had it and would show me later. As I walked away I heard one of them laugh and call me a white fucker ... I just wish I had a recording. 
Later the boss arrived and I heard him shouting at the men in Indian ... great.... he never came and showed us the license because he doesn't have one. We know that because hubby has just been down planning office with photographs.

 We have just started a war (we reported the illegal build to the local council) with the equivalent of the Indian Mafia. My husband jokingly asked the planning officer if we should hire protection ... the woman just pulled a face and she wasn't joking! Now mounting extra security cameras ...


----------



## Joker

PiP said:


> Chewing on a wasp... The people who recently bought the villa opposite us are adding a first floor illegally which will not only block some witner sun (newly fitted solar panels) but will directly overlook our pool and living space. When I asked the builders to see the building licence they said the boss had it and would show me later. As I walked away I heard one of them laugh and call me a white fucker ... I just wish I had a recording.
> Later the boss arrived and I heard him shouting at the men in Indian ... great.... he never came and showed us the license because he doesn't have one. We know that because hubby has just been down planning office with photographs.
> 
> We have just started a war (we reported the illegal build to the local council) with the equivalent of the Indian Mafia. My husband jokingly asked the planning officer if we should hire protection ... the woman just pulled a face and she wasn't joking! Now mounting extra security cameras ...



Definitely document everything!


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Joker said:


> Definitely document everything!


Yes. Photos vids. If you don’t have an external hard drive for your computer to save info on, get it yesterday.


----------



## PiP

Joker said:


> Definitely document everything!


Yes, she said not to engage in any conversation with them.  I am sleeping with a machete and can of hairspray tonight.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

PiP said:


> Yes, she said not to engage in any conversation with them.  I am sleeping with a machete and can of hairspray tonight.


Wasp spray. Product comes out in a concentrated beam, with nice range and PSI behind it. Target the eyes or mouth. Then use machete.
Oh, yeah. We do not condone acts of violence here on WF. This was for research purposes for a story Pip’s working on.

Why are all of you looking at me like that?


----------



## Arsenex

PiP said:


> Yes, she said not to engage in any conversation with them.  I am sleeping with a machete and can of hairspray tonight.


Laws? What laws? We don't need no stinking laws!


----------



## Sinister

Favorite Martial Arts movie, go!

Enter the Dragon(But that aside, any Shaw Brothers film will do)

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Sinister said:


> Favorite Martial Arts movie, go!
> 
> Enter the Dragon(But that aside, any Shaw Brothers film will do)
> 
> -Sin


Depends on how much I've had to drink, but I can watch any of the old Chinese Kung-Fu movies.


----------



## Sinister

Not a bad answer at all.  36th chamber of Shaolin and Five Deadly Venoms compete with Enter the Dragon for my first place.  Honestly, I only say Enter the Dragon because of Bruce Lee.

Drinking and Martial Arts movies go hand in hand.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Sinister said:


> Favorite Martial Arts movie, go!


Does Kill Bill count?


----------



## Sinister

Mark Twain't said:


> Does Kill Bill count?


Of course.  Yes.

-Sin


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Mark Twain't said:


> Does Kill Bill count?


Is the Pope Catholic?


----------



## Joker

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> Depends on how much I've had to drink, but I can watch any of the old Chinese Kung-Fu movies.



Big Trouble in Little China


----------



## JBF

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> We do not condone acts of violence here on WF.



So...endorsements are in poor taste?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

JBF said:


> So...endorsements are in poor taste?


Matter of opinion


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am helping someone by teaching them how to spot some common mistakes in their work. These I presented as lessons that are sentence errors that I feel confident appear in any grammar textbook. (on this forum) I feel confident I know these mistakes. I suppose I could dig out an old grammar textbook and look for practice exercises on the internet.

I think finding an interesting piece of information concerning technology is challenging in order to write a science fiction story.  I was hoping blood could be cloned, but it can't be done safely yet. I have to do more research such as cloning. Is human cloning possible? What's the body of research called or the scientific terminology? It's theoretically possible.

One thing I noticed is I have success when I write about stories with scientific concepts that are near-future, workable or feasible, brand new, and that no one else is writing about. I haven't been longlisted, but I have survived a month of being in the slush pile because of what I previously mentioned. The magazine is prestigious and counts toward SFWA credentials if I succeed with any sort of acceptance.


----------



## Sinister

It's been a rough couple of days.  I've now been concussed by a piece of metal rebar.  I've got a nice goose egg hematoma on my forehead.  Long story short, I unclogged my plumbing greywater line.  I didn't want to even work on anything, but not being able to wash dishes, clothes or bathe was affecting morale.

But that is it.  I mean it.  I am done.  It's hot tea, blankets and naps until the new year gets here.  If anyone wants to know what happened to Sinister, he is suffering from I'mnotdealingwithit-itis.

-Sin


----------



## Mark Twain't

Waiting for pizza. Hurry up!


----------



## Theglasshouse

I took some vitamins: d, b, and Vitamin C. The first two vitamins are for improving my mood and reducing depression (but there is a limit on how much you can have. Which is why they recommend a blood test for d and b). I rarely feel a lot of sunlight during the year in this room. The room where I am in is usually dark. The morning is the only time it is sunny enough to have light here.

New years is tomorrow. I expect I shouldn't start any negative topics so I don't trigger negative memories. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Not talking about something when feeling a little morose but under control is a good strategy and calling for the timing. Therapy is good too. But taking a break from feeling the sad memories can help if the situation calls for it. I sense it's about being positive and having a good mood.

After the New Year, I will be back to my exercise routine. If you will when you take too many vitamins, you need to make up for it with exercise.


----------



## Louanne Learning

I got the house cleaned (even washed floors), and now I am having some nice quiet time reading, with a scented candle lit (fresh-baked-cookies fragrance).


----------



## Arsenex

Theglasshouse said:


> I took some vitamins: d, b, and Vitamin C. The first two vitamins are for improving my mood and reducing depression (but there is a limit on how much you can have. Which is why they recommend a blood test for d and b). I rarely feel a lot of sunlight during the year in this room. The room where I am in is usually dark. The morning is the only time it is sunny enough to have light here.
> 
> New years is tomorrow. I expect I shouldn't start any negative topics so I don't trigger negative memories. Sometimes ignorance is bliss. Not talking about something when feeling a little morose but under control is a good strategy and calling for the timing. Therapy is good too. But taking a break from feeling the sad memories can help if the situation calls for it. I sense it's about being positive and having a good mood.
> 
> After the New Year, I will be back to my exercise routine. If you will when you take too many vitamins, you need to make up for it with exercise.


C and D you can just about take as much as you want. For D the blood test is just to tell you if you have a deficiency. If you don't you could either remain on a low dose or skip it altogether. I take 5,000 i.u. D3 2-3 times per week. Started that in 2014 after a low blood test. I think the statin I take for cholesterol leaches away my D. Doc gave me three 50,000 i.u. capsules to take once per week for three weeks to give the level a fast boost.  A lot of people take the 400 I.U. per day. My thoughts are the 5,000 is enough that my body will absorb what it needs. Not sure how much the 400 gets absorbed. Anyway, have only had one very minor cold since I began. Before, I was catching everything my daughters brought home from school or me or my wife from work. I've tried taking B several times now and never noticed any difference.


----------



## Theglasshouse

I don't know. Maybe in my father's case, it was different. His hand was bleeding the other month, and we didn't know the reasons or the causes. He went to the doctor (Cardiologist) to investigate why. He takes some medicine called blood thinners. The doctor told him to stop taking vitamin D since his levels were high. The exact words were to suspend it. I have also read that it can be poisonous if you exceed the amount. There's a condition that vitamin D triggers I read online, so I take extra precautions (a lot of vitamin D as being poisonous and triggers something that is deleterious to health). But no one has to take my word for it as being true.

Sunlight gives us all the vitamin D we need, but I don't expose myself to it too much.

Vitamin B helps to prevent neurological diseases. It can prevent the disease I have currently, and even Alzheimer's disease when taken in high amounts.

Besides that, I take Vitamin B for my mood disorder. It was low previously when I started taking it. But I take it now but will switch it to one day yes and one day no. When I last took it I suspended it. At 70% percent, I don't want to reach 100%. Vitamin D isn't really eliminated. Again, I am not a doctor. I have two doctors in the family that tell me certain facts sometimes. They read up on the research of their medical profession. They told me about the 5,000 facts. I admit I researched when looking online months ago about the vitamin D causing a sort of illness or it becomes poisonous to the body.

Our human ancestors were nomadic. We are sedentary nowadays and it is likely they were rarely depressed since they were itinerant travelers. Unless we exercise under the sunlight or don't take ten minutes of sunlight a day with the vitamin D we don't get the full benefits of the vitamin.

Thanks though for the well-intended advice. I already knew the 5,000 mg fact and that the bloodstream absorbs it when taken at that amount.

Since I have a mood disorder, I notice a difference right away for both vitamins, but it's much more obvious when I have taken vitamin D, which would be the effects.


----------



## Arsenex

Theglasshouse said:


> I don't know. Maybe in my father's case, it was different. His hand was bleeding the other month, and we didn't know the reasons or the causes. He went to the doctor (Cardiologist) to investigate why. He takes some medicine called blood thinners. The doctor told him to stop taking vitamin D since his levels were high. The exact words were to suspend it. I have also read that it can be poisonous if you exceed the amount. There's a condition that vitamin D triggers I read online, so I take extra precautions (a lot of vitamin D as being poisonous and triggers something that is deleterious to health). But no one has to take my word for it as being true.
> 
> Sunlight gives us all the vitamin D we need, but I don't expose myself to it too much.
> 
> Vitamin B helps to prevent neurological diseases. It can prevent the disease I have currently, and even Alzheimer's disease when taken in high amounts.
> 
> Besides that, I take Vitamin B for my mood disorder. It was low previously when I started taking it. But I take it now but will switch it to one day yes and one day no. When I last took it I suspended it. At 70% percent, I don't want to reach 100%. Vitamin D isn't really eliminated. Again, I am not a doctor. I have two doctors in the family that tell me certain facts sometimes. They read up on the research of their medical profession. They told me about the 5,000 facts. I admit I researched when looking online months ago about the vitamin D causing a sort of illness or it becomes poisonous to the body.
> 
> Our human ancestors were nomadic. We are sedentary nowadays and it is likely they were rarely depressed since they were itinerant travelers. Unless we exercise under the sunlight or don't take ten minutes of sunlight a day with the vitamin D we don't get the full benefits of the vitamin.
> 
> Thanks though for the well-intended advice. I already knew the 5,000 mg fact and that the bloodstream absorbs it when taken at that amount.
> 
> Since I have a mood disorder, I notice a difference right away for both vitamins, but it's much more obvious when I have taken vitamin D, which would be the effects.


A little research, and experience, reveals how little we still know about the human body. That includes doctors. There would be few I would refer to as experts, but hey, most will have better experience and education than the rest of us, but even that is often limited to their field of "expertise." I've had to educate my doctors on a specific condition more than once. Not that I'm an expert, but if I have an issue I go a study up on it so when I do talk to my doctors I at least know if they know what they are talking about. One size does not always fit all.

Yes. You can take too much D. But we are talking numbers far beyond the USRDA before it becomes a detriment. Your body takes what it needs and then it can store some of the rest, but it does get rid of some of it also. And yes, other drugs can impact vitamin levels. Blood thinners may elevate it. I'm a believer that statins can leach it. If you are taking anything prescribed, getting the regular blood tests is a good way to keep your levels of a host of things inside the lanes. And we are all different to some degree. What works for one of us may actually work against another. This goes back to my original statement of how little we still really know. And I'm not dissing doctors. But they only know what they know.

Glad the B is working for you. I could never get anything out of it, but some do.

And that's 5,000 i.u. Not to be confused with 5,000 mg.


----------



## ehbowen

Theglasshouse said:


> I don't know. Maybe in my father's case, it was different. His hand was bleeding the other month, and we didn't know the reasons or the causes. He went to the doctor (Cardiologist) to investigate why. He takes some medicine called blood thinners. The doctor told him to stop taking vitamin D since his levels were high. The exact words were to suspend it. I have also read that it can be poisonous if you exceed the amount. There's a condition that vitamin D triggers I read online, so I take extra precautions (a lot of vitamin D as being poisonous and triggers something that is deleterious to health). But no one has to take my word for it as being true.
> 
> Sunlight gives us all the vitamin D we need, but I don't expose myself to it too much.
> 
> Vitamin B helps to prevent neurological diseases. It can prevent the disease I have currently, and even Alzheimer's disease when taken in high amounts.
> 
> Besides that, I take Vitamin B for my mood disorder. It was low previously when I started taking it. But I take it now but will switch it to one day yes and one day no. When I last took it I suspended it. At 70% percent, I don't want to reach 100%. Vitamin D isn't really eliminated. Again, I am not a doctor. I have two doctors in the family that tell me certain facts sometimes. They read up on the research of their medical profession. They told me about the 5,000 facts. I admit I researched when looking online months ago about the vitamin D causing a sort of illness or it becomes poisonous to the body.
> 
> Our human ancestors were nomadic. We are sedentary nowadays and it is likely they were rarely depressed since they were itinerant travelers. Unless we exercise under the sunlight or don't take ten minutes of sunlight a day with the vitamin D we don't get the full benefits of the vitamin.
> 
> Thanks though for the well-intended advice. I already knew the 5,000 mg fact and that the bloodstream absorbs it when taken at that amount.
> 
> Since I have a mood disorder, I notice a difference right away for both vitamins, but it's much more obvious when I have taken vitamin D, which would be the effects.


If you live north of about the 30th parallel you do NOT get enough vitamin D in winter, even if you stand outside naked from sunup to sundown. But, yes, it's true that too much vitamin D is bad for you. I'm currently taking 5000 IU every other day, aiming for a D3 level of 50 ng/ml.

Bad outcomes from COVID infection are very strongly correlated with low levels of Vitamin D.

Along with the Vitamin D I take K2 to help absorption. On the other days I take Zinc and Quercetin, as well as Vitamin C every day.


----------



## Louanne Learning

My husband passed away from MS, which is correlated with low levels of vitamin D. Not sure if it's a cause or effect.

And I take 2000 i.u. every day for osteopenia.


----------



## Joker

I literally just got blood work back yesterday saying I was D deficient. I'm going to take 5000 IU every other day now.

Gonna also try and get outside more, shoot some hoops again.


----------



## Sinister

Since 2020, every single person is on meds and every single blood lab test had been D deficient.  Ladies and gents, it's no %#@$ing wonder.

-Sin


----------



## Arsenex

Joker said:


> I literally just got blood work back yesterday saying I was D deficient. I'm going to take 5000 IU every other day now.
> 
> Gonna also try and get outside more, shoot some hoops again.


Don't you need a license to shoot hoops? Are they even in season?


----------



## Joker

Arsenex said:


> Don't you need a license to shoot hoops? Are they even in season?



Gotta admit, took me a second to get this one...


----------



## Moon Child




----------



## ehbowen

I've just been catching up on news headlines in the Daily Mail (online).

For @That Guy Named Aaron , looks like "Celebrity Dead Pool" just got really, really sporty on the last day of the year! (Saying goodbye to Pope Benedict and BabaWawa...)


----------



## Parabola

Enjoying the quiet. I'm finding I don't care much for useless monkey chatter.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> I've just been catching up on news headlines in the Daily Mail (online).
> 
> For @That Guy Named Aaron , looks like "Celebrity Dead Pool" just got really, really sporty on the last day of the year! (Saying goodbye to Pope Benedict and BabaWawa...)



I scored one point with Barbara Walters. A slew of others scored with her _and_ the Pope, so I went from 3rd to 4th place in less than twelve hours. Finished with year with a personal best of 13 points with 87 tiebreaker points. Not too shabby. 

All caught up for the moment on submissions, but I'm sure I'll get a slew of last minute entries at 11pm.  Thought of putting the Leaderboard up as a blog entry just for gits and shiggled, but I won't.

A.C.


----------



## ehbowen

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> I scored one point with Barbara Walters. A slew of others scored with her _and_ the Pope, so I went from 3rd to 4th place in less than twelve hours. Finished with year with a personal best of 13 points with 87 tiebreaker points. Not too shabby.
> 
> All caught up for the moment on submissions, but I'm sure I'll get a slew of last minute entries at 11pm.  Thought of putting the Leaderboard up as a blog entry just for gits and shiggled, but I won't.
> 
> A.C.


Not to get too technical, but what is the precise cutoff time for the end of the year? Midnight of the local time zone where the decedent passed? Midnight at your home location? Midnight GMT or some other specified time zone? Just curious about the rules....


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> Not to get too technical, but what is the precise cutoff time for the end of the year? Midnight of the local time zone where the decedent passed? Midnight at your home location? Midnight GMT or some other specified time zone? Just curious about the rules....


We go midnight Pacific time since we have players out towards the Left Coast area, so 3 AM eastern.

From our Facebook Page. Note: We no longer use the Chris Bannister Honorary Memorial Rule. We actually had a player die this year before their first score, and last week it was decided to revoke the rule and to posthumously allow him to play and finish.

*CELEBRITY DEAD POOL*

Hello, and welcome to Celebrity Dead Pool, or CDP. Before we get going, let's take a second to explain exactly what is Celebrity Dead Pool through some FAQ's.

*What is Celebrity Dead Pool?*
Celebrity Dead Pool is a fun and entertaining game of guessing which famous people are going to buy the farm in a time frame of a calendar year. Participants make a list of twenty to thirty famous people that they think might pass away. Each time someone on a list becomes deceased, whomever had that person receives a point. At the end of the year, the person with the most correct predictions is the winner.

*What is/are the criteria for a person to be considered a "celebrity"?*
There are several criteria for consideration/qualifications for a person to be applicable for the game. First is that they must either be a celebrity, famous, or "historically significant." The other qualification is that they must currently be alive.

*What is considered "historically significant"?*
Someone is considered 'historically significant' if they have a notable footnote in a famous event or place. Examples would be a convicted war criminal (Nazi or otherwise); former leader of a country; person immortalized in a song, poem, picture, etc; photographer or journalist whose coverage of a famous event or person has become iconic; Olympic or world champion athlete; leader of a military force in a particular conflict; inventor of a common mundane object; founder of a franchise business, etc.

*Can I pick the President of the US?
NO!* Look, we understand that everyone has a different political view, but this is for fun an entertainment purposes. Oh sure, you probably don't really wish bodily harm on him, and probably aren't intending on going after him yourself, however numerous government agencies (the secret service in particular) do NOT find humor in this sort of thing. So, to save us the hassle of having to deal with awkward interrogations by mean people in suits that wear expensive sunglasses and talk to their watches, we say NO to listing the President. In fact, if they work on Capital Hill, best NOT put them on your list.

*How many famous people do I have to have on my list?*
A minimum of 20 and a maximum of 30 people.

*What about death row inmates scheduled to be executed?*
We're calling it illegal. That sort of takes the fun out of it anyways.

*How much does it cost to play "Celebrity Dead Pool"?*
Nothing. It's free, and just for fun.

*What do I get if I win?*
Bragging rights for the year. This is just for fun, and not for money or prizes.

*When is the deadline for entering "Celebrity Dead Pool"?*
You may submit your entrees between December 1st and December 31st.

*My wife/husband might be interested in playing too, but could we enter a list together?*
Yes, two people can submit one list together. However, neither person can submit a separate list or be part of any other cooperative list. No more than two people can be involved in one list.

*How can we keep track of how we are doing throughout the year?*
A complete list of all participants and lists will be posted. Every time someone considered famous passes away, a bulletin will go out announcing the passing of that person and weather they were on anyone's list or not. Starting in February, a monthly summary will be posted updating the leader board, scoring summary, and such. At the end of the year, the final results will be posted.

*If someone dies on my list before Jan 1st, do they count?*
Nope. Not for the new year.

*Can I replace them?*
YES. As long as it is before the 31st. If not, then you lose the pick. If this puts you below the minimum required amount of names, then your list no longer counts.

*RULES*
1) A minimum of 20, and a maximum of 30 names. People that are Celebrities, Famous, or "Historically Significant" are allowed.

2) In case of ties in the points/scoring system tie breakers will be assessed by the following decree.
A Tiebreaker #1: Age differential from 100 (100-age), The greater the number wins the tiebreaker. If this doesn’t end the tie breaker, then we move on to B.
B Tiebreaker #2:  If participants are still tied, then chronological order will then decide tiebreaker.
C If a tie-breaker cannot be resolved, all participants involved in the tie will still be considered tied up at that position at the current time.

3) *The Chris Bannister Honorary Memorial Rule*: Anybody passing away before anyone on their list does is disqualified from playing.

4) No death row inmates allowed.

5) No sitting or elected US President or Vice President.

6) Entries must and only received between midnight eastern time Dec 1st through midnight pacific time Jan. 1st. to celebritydeadpool49201  at gmail.com


EDIT: The Chris Bannister Honorary Memorial Rule was made as a joke about one of our players who was recovering from a serious health issue at the time. We lost a player halfway through 2021, and then in January of 2022, we lost a second player.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> Not to get too technical, but what is the precise cutoff time for the end of the year? Midnight of the local time zone where the decedent passed? Midnight at your home location? Midnight GMT or some other specified time zone? Just curious about the rules....



By the way, you don't have to be on facebook to play in our group. But it certainly helps...


----------



## Parabola

Just got done spending time with mom. I won't lie, it's incredibly anxiety inducing at this point. I need some sort of special pill so I can zone out and stare at the pretty colors.

F 2023. It will be the worst year yet.


----------



## Moon Child

Parabola said:


> Just got done spending time with mom. I won't lie, it's incredibly anxiety inducing at this point. I need some sort of special pill so I can zone out and stare at the pretty colors.
> 
> F 2023. It will be the worst year yet.



You're lucky you've a parent to spend time with. I have neither of mine.


----------



## Parabola

Moon Child said:


> You're lucky you've a parent to spend time with. I have neither of mine.



Well, sorry to hear that. It's a unique situation, and I don't like to get into the details.


----------



## Moon Child

Today, January 2nd is the 3rd anniversary of my dad's death. Mum's 4 year anniversary is January 14th. 

I'm out for today!


----------



## Moon Child

Parabola said:


> Well, sorry to hear that. It's a unique situation, and I don't like to get into the details.



No! I'm sorry. 

I was close to my dad and I took out my feelings on you. Families are all different and I very well know what bad relationships kids (grown up kids too) and parents can have. 

Apologies, darling. I won't do it again.


----------



## Moon Child

It's 12:20am, I'm listening to classical crossover list on Spotify (it's mostly Katherine Jenkins tbh) and reading as not sleepy. Got phone calls to make in the morning and got an eye test too.


----------



## Mark Twain't

Celebrating being Covid free and paying a deposit for a stairlift.


----------



## Arsenex

Mark Twain't said:


> Celebrating being Covid free and paying a deposit for a stairlift.


You should have opted for the Teleport 4000 B model instead. It turns a multi-level and multi-location home into one big single story residence. It's just like walking into another room. Of course, you will have to travel to the future to get one. But I hear they are worth it!


----------



## Theglasshouse

I am feeling sleepy earlier than usual. It's probably since I have been resting on a comfortable sofa instead of a chair.

I picked up some books at the post office.

The day is warmer than usual for springtime. Feeling sleepy I managed to write a hook in a few words. My problem is I need to integrate science fiction technology early on in the story when I introduce the conflict. However, I put a note that suggests that it will happen eventually as I keep writing.


----------



## Moon Child

Theglasshouse said:


> The day is warmer than usual for springtime.



Where in the world are you for it to be spring?


----------



## Theglasshouse

In a warm region, but I don't feel like revealing my location. I hope people understand I want to keep it private. I know the winter storm doesn't affect me. I have specific reasons, that warrant I keep this private.


----------



## Louanne Learning

Moon Child said:


> Where in the world are you for it to be spring?



I was wondering the same thing. It's not Spring anywhere in the world in January!


----------



## Moon Child

Louanne Learning said:


> I was wondering the same thing. It's not Spring anywhere in the world in January!



Same! 

I actually googled as I honestly have never heard of this before. Apparently in the Northern hemisphere spring begins with the equinox which is 20th March 2023 and Southern hemisphere it is 23rd September 2023. 

I'm still no closer to knowing where it's spring currently!  and it is just for learning I want to know, not to invade anyone's privacy


----------



## Arsenex

Moon Child said:


> Same!
> 
> I actually googled as I honestly have never heard of this before. Apparently in the Northern hemisphere spring begins with the equinox which is 20th March 2023 and Southern hemisphere it is 23rd September 2023.
> 
> I'm still no closer to knowing where it's spring currently!  and it is just for learning I want to know, not to invade anyone's privacy


Come on. It's easy. They are not on this planet. It is springtime somewhere in the Milky Way. WF has gone galactic!


----------



## Moon Child

Arsenex said:


> Come on. It's easy. They are not on this planet. It is springtime somewhere in the Milky Way. WF has gone galactic!



Cool! Can I visit I wonder?  I've been a Trekkie since I was 2 years old and would love to explore! Maybe visit a certain starship if possible


----------



## Arsenex

Moon Child said:


> Cool! Can I visit I wonder?  I've been a Trekkie since I was 2 years old and would love to explore! Maybe visit a certain starship if possible


Another candidate for the Teleport 4000 B model.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Arsenex said:


> Another candidate for the Teleport 4000 B model.



You know, I can do the Parsecs Run in under twelve Kessels on the forklift.


----------



## Moon Child

I've got insomnia tonight!  I settled into bed early with the end of a film at 9pm then reading.. It's 3:19am and just got up again in hopes I'll be comfier


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

Just talking with a couple of Supervisors about a coworker who passed away a few hours ago from a massive heart attack he had back before Xmas. He’d been here for almost 33 years.


----------



## The Green Shield

God, I love how my backyard just brings me back to my childhood visiting the grandparents.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

The Green Shield said:


> God, I love how my backyard just brings me back to my childhood visiting the grandparents.



I just love your backward.


----------



## The Green Shield

A-thank ye :3 It's a pretty awesome yard. The dogs love it. I like to consider it their personal dog park where they are the lord and masters. xD



Spoiler: Sacrilegious Stuff 














I might be going to Hell for this... creating Jesus with a wife and child, and Pilate with his own wife and child in _The Sims 4_.


----------



## ehbowen

The Green Shield said:


> I might be going to Hell for this... creating Jesus with a wife and child, and Pilate with his own wife and child in _The Sims 4_.


I'll save you a seat by the fire. I'm writing about Jesus's seven (divine) sisters....


----------



## The Green Shield

ehbowen said:


> I'll save you a seat by the fire. I'm writing about Jesus's seven (divine) sisters....


Ooh, sounds interesting. I wanna read a story where Jesus and Apostle!John were secretly lovers (I mean, the Bible did keep saying ‘John, whom Jesus loved’ which is odd ‘cause, well, you’d think he love everyone equally.)


----------



## ehbowen

The Green Shield said:


> Ooh, sounds interesting. I wanna read a story where Jesus and Apostle!John were secretly lovers (I mean, the Bible did keep saying ‘John, whom Jesus loved’ which is odd ‘cause, well, you’d think he love everyone equally.)


I'm not going anywhere near there!

Edit To Add: I will say I'm making sister #6 into a D&D Dungeon Master and all-around gamer geek (in her spare time). I'm calling her Sarah.


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

ehbowen said:


> I'll save you a seat by the fire. I'm writing about Jesus's seven (divine) sisters....



He's also got me going to Hell in one of his books! 

hashtag: achievement unlocked


----------



## ehbowen

That Guy Named Aaron said:


> He's also got me going to Hell in one of his books!
> 
> hashtag: achievement unlocked


----------



## ehbowen

I'm at the 50-year anniversary employee celebration at the hotel where I hold down my day job:


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

That's impressive!


----------



## The Green Shield

ehbowen said:


> I'm not going anywhere near there!
> 
> Edit To Add: I will say I'm making sister #6 into a D&D Dungeon Master and all-around gamer geek (in her spare time). I'm calling her Sarah.


Same here -- I like not being mauled to death by an angry mob. xD

And congrats on the anniversary.


----------



## Moon Child

Just seen the physiotherapist and occupational therapist, body worse than thought  got exercises to do three times a day so I can progress to a walking frame  

Got a lot of work to do! Done the first ones already today!


----------



## Mark Twain't

Trying to use my new stairlift without thinking of Gremlins!


----------



## ehbowen

Mark Twain't said:


> Trying to use my new stairlift without thinking of Gremlins!


Just don't feed it after midnight....


----------



## Mark Twain't

Futurama anyone?


----------



## Moon Child

Mark Twain't said:


> Futurama anyone?
> 
> View attachment 30258


Aw, spoilsport! You're supposed to slide down the bannister!


----------



## Sinister

I got an early birthday or late Christmas present from my attendant angel.  Actually left the house to get food.  Snuck into a Sureway and what did they happen to have on store shelves?  






If you know, you know.  Now if I can just get Crystal Pepsi to come back again.

-Sin


----------



## The Green Shield

Anyone read 'Spare' by Prince Harry? I've heard good reviews for it, and from what I've seen...someone needs to give that poor man a hug. His family, royalty or not, is just so...so messed up! Seriously, his mom dies when he's a kid and he sees her face plastered everywhere as well as listen to all the crazy conspiracy theories on how she died. While he's a kid! His father, Charles III, even called him 'the spare' while lavishing William. And that's just scratching the surface.


I also bought 'Titanic Survivor' by Violet Jessop for Kindle after watching this event covered by Watcher's 'Puppet History' YouTube series. Basically, Violet Jessop was a nurse who worked for the White Star Line and had the unfortunate luck of being onboard both RMS Titanic and RMS Britannic. I don't think I need to tell you what happened to those two ships.


----------



## Moon Child

Watching A Midsummer Night's Dream. The 1999 film version with Anna Friel, Michelle Pfeiffer and Callista Lockhart in it.


----------



## Matchu

Was reading in the press about SBS operation to extract Harry from California, return him Berkshire. A lot of planning, flies his own helicopter to the sub, etc.  fascinating.  They say he straps one to his chest, the other baby on his back, scuba.  Good luck to him.  Evil Moghan eh.


----------



## The Green Shield

Wait what? Why would they need to extract him from California?


----------



## Matchu

For reprogramming.  Maybe a second mission?


----------



## That Guy Named Aaron

The Green Shield said:


> Wait what? Why would they need to extract him from California?



The Taliban doesn't seem to be really keen on him boasting about dirtnapping 25 of their own in his book.

_Hey, I killed 25 of your comrades. Granted it was in combat, but yea, I smoked them from my helicopter. Yep, it was me. Me, me me. Twenty five dead, dead, dead. Oh, and I now live out here in beautiful California where private citizens aren't legally allowed to own or possess firearms. By the way, you're not mad that I killed 25 of your comrades, are you?_


----------



## Matchu

That night I crunched down another bag of mushrooms.  I thought about mummy, rubbed my apache, dreamed of many maidens fitting for their crown.  Those prawns!  My crown! The crown was mine.  Pg28. Ch3


----------

